# Sticky  For Sale and Wanted



## AngieM2

If you cannot see any posts, but can see the thread.... something strange happened when the first 4 pages were trying to be deleted last night.
It's been reported to Admin, and Cliff (I was helping cjb/Cliff some)

I know a new post will show.

Angie


----------



## cjb

That's exactly what I'm getting. It looks like the thread has many pages but this post is all I see.

Hmmmm... 

Cliff


----------



## Katgowen

It looks fine to me; I don't see more than one page with two posts on it.

I am still looking for a Nubian buck to either buy or use just to breed to in case my doe is not pregnant and comes into heat. I am located near Macon, GA.


----------



## firefly81

alpine buckling & fainter doe and buck sw. mo 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALPINE BUCKLING BORN FEB. 12, 2009. ON BOTTLE VERY HEALTHY AND BIG. COMES WITH ADGA APLICATION. $75.00 CASH IF PICKED UP BEFORE HE IS 2 WEEKS OLD. VERY FLASHY COLOR.
PICS CAN BE SEEN OF HIM ON THE FOR SALE PAGE ON MY WEB SITE AT 
www.freewebs.com/jaymes-jewels/
his parents can also be seen on the alpine page
thanks

also for sale 2 year old choclete and white fainter doe with buck kid on her buck kid is almost 2 months old he is black and white $75 for the pair (will get pics later today)


----------



## dbarjacres

We have kids arriving soon and will have some nice AGS/ADGA Nigie and TMGR Mini Mancha babies. Our herd is health tested neg. for CAE/CL/Johnes. We breed for milk production and have excellent bloodlines.

see more info at www.dbarjacres.com

please email at [email protected]
or call 715-897-3104

can deliver w/in 3 hours for small fee


----------



## Twilite

I have a yearling Purebred Nubian buck for sale. I'm asking $200 or best offer. (would trade for a nubian doeling) He does not have any kids on the ground as of yet, but he is "hopefully" bred to my 5 year old doe. He's quite friendly, doesn't get to ornery during rut. Email for more info and to request current pictures.

Pic taken in the summer.


----------



## crisco41

still looking for milk goats in middle tenessee. baby to adult.


----------



## Patty0315

I will be having babies from now til July . Cae & cl tested free herd , good milk lines .

Patty
[email protected]


----------



## kabri

I am looking for a Nigerian breeder in WA, preferably Western part of the State, best location would be the Olympic Peninsula! New barn at the new homestead is almost finished, we hope to be moving in a year or so and I'd like to make contact with potential sellers of quality breeding stock to get us started. Have raised sheep for 15 years now but want to start milking after we move!


----------



## firefly81

i am listing for a freind pm me if interested and i will give you there phone number.

they have an obi buck born 2-19-09, good blood lines. on bottle. if picked up before 2 weeks old $75.00 with ADGA app. or $30 no papers.
located in carthage missouri


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

We have Boer cross and Nubian (and Nubian cross) doelings born in 1/09 for sale now. Raised on CAE Prevention and separate from the mature herd. 
We will have more available from now through the end of July.
We also have doe and kid packages available now. At least one of the does would make for a nice family milker. She is 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Boer and 1/4 Saanen. She comes with a 5/8 Boer buck kid on her. She delivered twins, but I took the doeling for prevention. There are two other does availabe with their kid(s). A half Boer, half Nubian doe with her striking 75% Boer buck kid, along with a 1/2 Alpine, 1/4 Boer, 1/4 Saanen doe with her twin 5/8 Boer bucklings on her.
CAE test results from last year on mature stock is available. Any mature stock can be tested upon request as well.
We have not seen signs of CL in our herd.
All available goats are disbudded or naturally polled.
Some are available with Recordation papers (or applications) from ADGA.
These two girls are available now as bottle babies;








Left- 7/8 Nubian, 1/8 LaMancha/Alpine. Polled- 50% Nubian with ADGA.
Right- 75% Boer, 25% Nubian. Disbudded. 
We will have mature does, along with kids, and doe/kid packages availabe throughout the year.
Please visit our website for pictures of the goats. You can contact me for more information.
Pricing runs from about $45-$250 for kids and groups.
We are located in SE Ohio. About half an hour East of Cambridge, OH (where I-70 and I-77 cross) and about 45 minutes West of Wheeling, WV. We are about fifteen minutes south of I-70.


----------



## copperpennykids

We have some extremely nice show wethers for sale at weaning (in about 4-5 weeks). These are 88% Boer - Fullblood Boers.

We have an excellent track record of our kids winning GCH and RGCH at the following shows:

Kootenai Fair (North Idaho) 4 X GCH 3X RGCH
Bonner County Fair (Sandpoint, Idaho) 2X GCH 1X RGCH
Spokane Interstate Fair 2 X GCH 2X RGCH
Spokane Jr. Livestock Show (2008) with over 60 goats shown: GCH and RGCH. Also GCH breeding doe and RGCH breeding doe (only does under 18 months allowed to show).

Please call or PM to reserve a kid. 208-660-6429


----------



## RWDitto

Hello from Alabama. 
Does anyone in the central Alabama area have any Nubian or Saanen Does for sale?
Need a couple of home milkers. Any help would be appreciated.
Please call 334-669-0247 Thanks


----------



## betsy h.

*Guernsey does for sale-*

I will be selling 3 guernsey does this year- 1 SR level and 2 FB level does, PROVIDED they have doe kids for me. Price on all of them is $400 each.

I'm sharing this now because I want folks to have a chance way before they kid to think about joining BGS and getting started in breeding them. I have two puebred Golden Guernsey bucks here that can be used for breeding so you would ot be left out in the cold and not get more kids from them. They are due in April and May, so there is plenty of time before kisd hit the ground.

Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## marytx

I have some Nubian bottle babies, about 2 or 3 weeks old, that will be listing in American Classifieds next week. They are full Nubian, but are not registered. I am asking $50 for the bucks and $75 for the does.
Two of the bucks are heterozygously polled.









The one in the middle is a doe. On the left is her buck triplet, on the right is a little polled buck off a different doe, also a triplet. Black/silver and white doe is shown again below, also for sale at $75; she is a twin. Choclate buck in back is on dam and will be sold later at weaning.









This little doe is my favorite. Gorgeous and a sweetheart.

We are in Central Texas, near I35. PM if interested.
thanks


----------



## southerngurl

I have some very nice nubian bucklings available. You can see them and their dams on my website. They are registerable with ADGA. These are some quality boys with really nice lines behind them.

Also have one numancha buckling that could go for free with the sale of one for a buck buddy.

www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/forsale.html


----------



## redbudlane

I have two bred pygmy does for sale, due around the middle of March to middle of April. Nice girls, just don't really need them right now. $50 each. We are in the NORTHEAST part of Missouri. Pics on request.


----------



## crisco41

The one in the middle is a doe.....ohhhhhhhhhhhh I am in love. You all are torturing me.......


----------



## ozark_jewels

I have one female Pyr pup still available. This will be Jills last pup available as I have made the decision to stop breeding for now and get Jill fixed. She had a tough time with this litter and I simply do not have the time to handle LGD litters with the extra projects added this past year. Maybe further down the road if things slow down.
She is UTD on shots and worming. Accustomed to living with goats, cows, cats and other dogs. She is good with children but shy until she gets to know them.
You can see her parents on my website. I do not have UTD pictures of her but here she is about 1-2 months ago with her siblings(two of whom I am keeping).



















As you can see here, they are not a menace to cats.










Located between Mountain View and Willow Springs, MO. Price is $100 firm.


----------



## pondman

We are looking for a small Billy goat. Old enough to breed our 3 nannies. No reason to be registered. We are in west central Indiana.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Anyone interested in Mini-Manchas in SW Mo.?
We are going to stop breeding minis and stick to the full sized girls. We have now 10 kids that are varying percentages ( non registered ) I'll be posting pics hopefully later today as it's nice and sunny out so I can get some taken. These would all be 1st gen minis, as none were bred to a mini buck, they were bred back to a Nigie buck, several from full sized does and some form mini does.


Revised to say that both the dams and sire are registered animals but the kids are not...sorry for confusion..


----------



## betsy h.

Check out my blog for pics of the first kids for sale this year at my farm. These are quality crossbreds, priced to move quickly- 

I'll be adding pics of both Saanens and Guernseys in the coming days and weeks. Four Saanens are due this coming week and the three Guernsey milkers are due in April and May. I may also have some first cross (SR) kids for sale as well.

Remember that ADGA reg. Saanen buck kids are $50 each before they are seven days old- sold 'as is', MUST pick them up at the farm. 

We are located in Cosby, TN- one west of Asheville, NC and one hour east Knoxville, TN. Right off of I-40. 

http://glastonburyfarm.blogspot.com

BTW> the first little buck pictured IS NOT for sale!


----------



## southerngurl

I have decided to offer a sale on my bucklings for HTers only for $100. I had SUCH a buck year, with only bucklings out of my nubians! They can be reserved today for $25, with the difference of $75 due at weaning and pickup, around the end of April. 

These are some very nice bucklings out of great dams and really nice lines. They should be an asset to your herd. My animals are CAE and CL free. 

Penny is a beautiful red doe, with superb ears. Her udder has very good attachment, high rear, good medial, and great hand sized teats. She is milking about a gallon per day as a second freshener. I have two very nice little bucks available out of her. 










"Baby Girl" (out of Penny) is a great doe, with beautiful spotting. She is milking almost as much as mom (over 7 lbs per day) on her first lactation! I have two very nice bucks out of her, one is moonspotted like her, the other a dark brown with partial belt and white on one leg. She is looking to have a very nice udder with a high, wide rear udder, nice sized teats, good medial. I am really liking this doe, I think she's going to be a nice one.


















Jodie a gorgeous, long bodied, flat rumped doe with the best roman nose! She milks up to a gallon as well. She has a well attached udder with a high rear. She has one BIG buckling available.










The sire of all these bucklings is from Lonesome Doe nubians in texas, he is out of Saada, Lynnhaven and Goldthwaite lines. He has really put length of body and flat rumps on these little bucklings. 

I would really like to see these guys go to good homes where they can produce some lovely babies!

More pictures of dams and bucklings can be seen on my website: www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow.html . Bucklings are on the for sale page.


----------



## DeborahL

looking for milking goats in north iowa


----------



## longhorngal

I'm looking for a Nubian or Alpine doe NE Ok area or thereabouts. Doesn't need to be registered.
thanks
Cara


----------



## julieq

Yearling ADGA registered Nubian buckling. 3/4 Nubian/1/4 Alpine kids, can be registered ADGA experimental. Clean herd, solid milking lines. Southern Idaho.

www.quicksilverdairygoats.com


----------



## firefly81

C-A-STAR SONDOG'S MARYANN #AT1342860

MARYANN IS A LOVELY TOGG. DOE, JUST FRESHEND 2 DAYS AGO. LAST YEAR MILKED OVER A GALLON A DAY. EASY MILKER.
WE ARE DOWNSIZING OUR HERD AND ARE NO LONGER GOING TO RAISE TOGGS. PICS CAN BE SEEN ON MY WEB SITE ON THE TOGGENBERG PAGE www.freewebs.com/jaymes-jewels/
$275 (may consider trade for regestered alpine or lamancha doe in milk or bred)
LOCATED IN SW. MISSOURI NEAR JOPLIN


ALSO HAVE A OBERHASLI BUCKLING BORN YESTURDAY, ON BOTTLE AND DOING GREAT. $30 NO PAPERS OR $75 WITH ADGA APP.


----------



## copperpennykids

We have some beautiful Saanen kids on the ground. Dams have beautiful temperamants and excellent milk. These can be show animals, but can also be happy just giving you oodles of milk and looking good out in their pen.  Please refer to our website copper-penny-ranch.com for pictures and pedigree info.

One buck is out of Kateri (line bred on SGCH Albanhaus Marlene) and Dream Weaver. Long, wide, and great angulation. His dam, Kateri, is 10 days fresh and giving 10.1 lbs/day already. 

The other buck is a PUREBRED Saanen out of Two Ceders bloodlines. Venus X Victor. Venus appraised LA 90 VEEE and Victor appraised LA 91 VEE. 

Both bucks would make outstanding herd sires. 

We will also have several does in milk for sale in March. $400.00 each. Before you faint, realize that if you price milk at $5.00/gallon, these girls will have paid for themselves in less than 2 months. 

Please PM if you are interested. CAE negative (tested in Jan.) and totally and completely CL Free. Healthy and productive with great genetics...

Camille

P.S. 8 more does due to kid in March, so possible to get a nice starter herd of doelings with an unrelated buck.


----------



## firefly81

one fainter doeling brown and white 2 and half weeks old $75 on bottle, healthy

one fainter buck brown with some dark brown 2 and half weeks old $50 on bottle, healthy
located in sw. mo near joplin


----------



## birdiegirl

AGS Nigerian Dwarf goat kids for sale. Born 1/18/09. Dam-raised (CAE negative, abscess-free)
Doeling $150, buckling $100. PM or email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## birdiegirl

Bottle kids out of Lamancha dam and F1 mini mancha buck: 

Flashy tri-colored blue eyed elf-eared buckling $50

Lovely fawn-like blue-eyed doeling, $100

Currently eating alfalfa pellets, browse and hay but taking the bottle twice daily.


----------



## ALLRKIDS

2009 Kidding season has begun in central NYS. We have purebred Niggies, Alpines and Mini Alpines. We also have some very colorful grade mini Boers, LaManchas and Alpines. 
Prices start at $50 for wethers up to $175. for purebred doelings. If interested PM us.


----------



## Cygnet

Nigerian Bucklings, Maricopa AZ. $25 each.

2 bucklings, couple of months old. Unregistered but will stay very small. Pet quality (probably not enough meat there for a BBQ). One (as I've talked about here before) broke a leg at one day old. He's surprisingly sound on the leg now, though his gait is a bit funky.

These guys are not particularly tame, but I've had good luck taming dam raised kids in this line with a bit of TLC. (I have been sick and have had pneumonia for the last three weeks and have not been able to work with them like they should.) 

They go to the farmer's market this weekend if nobody wants them ... 

I also have a nice yearling doe -- unregistered, but nice build and nice udder -- and her two buckling kids. I'll sell her and the kids together for $250. The kids are now a few weeks old. Good mama. 

Edit to add: I've never had a single birth from goats in this line, always twins and triplets. And I've never had a bad mother, either. 

All the goats can be seen in this video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2ni2aKCL_8[/ame]

(Note: the older white doe is not for sale; she'll live her life out here. The dog's not for sale, either. LOL.)


----------



## AnnaS

we'll be kidding this weekend through mid April and will need to move most of this year's doelings. Doe kids that are spoken for by six weeks of age will sell for $150. They'll be tattooed & disbudded with a first C/D Tet and come with a completed application for registration. Delivery possible in MN. 

Our does are all on DHIA test and milk very well on pasture with mid-level management. We have used some of the top genetics in the US including Rowe's, Neshaminy, Legendairy, Robla's,Sunshine, White-Hawk and Marshland. Most kids will be linebred on Marshland Regal/J Starbuck, sire of 2007 National Breed leader and of many outstanding show does. 

PM me for even more info!


----------



## copperpennykids

Okay, we have several very nice Saanen kids for sale.

3 bucklings, 2 doelings (we may have more available after this weekend!)

Registered and beautiful. Lots of milk and excellent conformation. 

Prices start at $250.00

We can arrange transport (CAE negative/CL Free only!!) from Coeur d'Alene Idaho to Superior Wisconsin and points in-between. Pick up on the 90 Freeway . Transport will cost approx $100.00.

Please PM for more details. And this trip will happen March 20th-24th, so no time to dawdle!

Camille


----------



## copperpennykids

We have several very nice USBGA registered Boer goats for sale.

Top bloodlines, excellent mothers, lots of milk and easy kidders.

Nice variety of beautiful brood does to show quality kids to choose from. $250 and up for breeding stock. $80.00 for show wethers born Jan/Early Feb.

Can transport kids anywhere along the 90 Freeway as far as Wisconsin. Adult animals can be transported as far as Butte Montana. Transport $50-100.00 depending on how far the goat is transported.

Please PM for more details, pedigrees and specific prices. Discounts for multiple purchases.

Camille
208-660-6429


----------



## betsy h.

betsy h. said:


> *Guernsey does for sale-*
> 
> I will be selling 3 guernsey does this year- 1 SR level and 2 FB level does, PROVIDED they have doe kids for me. Price on all of them is $400 each.
> 
> I'm sharing this now because I want folks to have a chance way before they kid to think about joining BGS and getting started in breeding them. I have two puebred Golden Guernsey bucks here that can be used for breeding so you would ot be left out in the cold and not get more kids from them. They are due in April and May, so there is plenty of time before kisd hit the ground.
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested.


Please go ahead and reply to my main email address [email protected] I can send you links to my blog and also send you files bout the Guernsey goat in the US, plus the proposed breed standard for ADGA recognition. My phone is 865-436-2183 if you like to call and talk. thanks, betsy


----------



## coso

LaMancha doelings and milkers for sale. Time to cut back after kidding season. Please take a look at http://cosocc.tripod.com/cosofarmsdairygoats/id2.html if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Becca

Hi, Im looking for a couple large breed dairy goat doelings.
I would like LaManchas but cant seem to find any in my area so might 
consider other breeds.
Friendly,disbudded or polled and no need to be registered
I live in Central NY
About 45 minutes North of Syracuse
e-mail: [email protected]

Thanks, Becky


----------



## hoovershounds

I have a one year old black & white lamancha/boer cross buck for sale. Looks like a lamancha but a little fatter/shorter. Weighs around 55 pounds. Asking $75 I also have an approxiamtly 2 week old solid white lamancha buckling for sale. Asking $30 Both are located outside of Lone Jack Missouri
Email me for photos
Thanks


----------



## lasergrl

looking for a mini alpine, even consider full size alpine.
I would like a bottle baby but will consider any doeling. Cou clair or cou blanc. My location is NE OHIO, can meet in Mt Hope at the auction in april.


----------



## copperpennykids

Becca said:


> Hi, Im looking for a couple large breed dairy goat doelings.
> I would like LaManchas but cant seem to find any in my area so might
> consider other breeds.
> Friendly,disbudded or polled and no need to be registered
> I live in Central NY
> About 45 minutes North of Syracuse
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Becky


Check with Patty. She has some very nice Saanens and lives in New York too.


----------



## crazygoatgal

I still have a couple of bucks for sale and several does. Two are 10 month old sisters who, I believe, are going to be lovely milkers. Their older sister is a great milker with nice capacity. Would like them to go together so I will sell them at a discount. If you don't care about registration, then I will lower the price even more. I also have a couple of adult does who may be bred right now. The prices are: 

bucks - $100-250
does - $200-400
yearlings - $300(pair and unregistered)
$200(individually and unregistered)

My herd IS tested yearly and has always been negative for CL, CAE, and Johnnes. I bottle raise and dam raise the kids, but all are very friendly and sweet.


----------



## LOC

I have a couple doelings and several bucklings for sale. They range in age from 5 weeks to 1 week old. They are nubian/boer cross. HST members prices are: Doelings $150, Bucklings $100. Located in the Seattle area.

Please see my website for pics: www.chaosvalley.com/goats.htm


----------



## firefly81

Goats For Sale:


2 More Bottle Baby Oberhasli Bucks, Born Today $30 Each No Papers Or $75 Each With Adga Paper Work
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lamancha Doe, Born 06-02-06, Black And Cream, On The Small Side Ussually Throws A Single But Is An Easy Milker, Bred For June Kiding. $125

Lamancha Doe Born03-11-06, Redish Brown And White, Built Smaller, Ussually Throw Twins, Bred For Jully Kids, Easy Milker. $150

Or Buy Both The Lamancha Does Toghther For $250. They Are Bredto A Registered Buck.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 Year Old Pygmy/nigerian Doe, Black, Loves People Very Tame $50

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 Year Old Boer Doe, Very Tame Easy To Handle, Ussually Throws Triplets And Has No Problen Kidding Or Rasing Them. Open. $100

All Goats Are Utd On Shots And Worming. Needing To Cut Back The Herd.


----------



## Feral Nature

We rasie LaMancha and MiniMancha dairy goats, also a few Boers and Boer crosses.

There is almost always something for sale out here. Right now, a few yearling doelings for $200. each, have been exposed to a buck.

email Diane at [email protected]


----------



## vulpinefarms

I have a nice black with tan trim Alpine (Registered) dairy goat that is currently in milk for sale. She is a FF, and kidded a singleton (buckling) in January. He is dam raised and he is still nursing. I have hand milked her, but her teats are on the smaller side. She is not extremely tame and was not a bottle baby but she will eat from your hand, etc. I'm not prepared to milk her right now and want to cut back. She is from a CAE CA prevention herd and has excellent milking lines. I will post pictures of her soon. I am asking $350. Located in Hutchinson, KS.


----------



## cagamo

PB bottle Nubian doe, disbudded, born 3/02/09: $150.00 OBO

For more info: http://www.freewebs.com/barameeacres/bottlekidsforsale.htm

We are located about 30 minutes east of Springfield, MO.
Cindy


----------



## cagamo

Three beautiful 75% Nubian/25% Saanen bottle does, born 3/10/09: $125.00 each OBO

For more info: http://www.freewebs.com/barameeacres/bottlekidsforsale.htm

We are located about 30 minutes east of Springfield, MO.
Cindy


----------



## JoAnne in CA

We have two nubian does and four pygora does ranging in fleece types from A to C, due to kid during the month of March. Check us out at www.pipescanyonpygoras.com. Seven kids are on the ground now with more to come!


----------



## megs

*Wanted: LGD pups in SD *
I live in South Dakota and just can not seem to find any good LGD pups near me.
I am open to diff breeds and crosses. They will be used to guard goats.
Does anybody know of any in my area?? or does anybody know of any "puppy shipments" coming this way that I could be a part of??
Thanks!

www.serflingfarms.com
[email protected]
Nigerian Dwarf goats.


----------



## megs

*Nigerian Dwarf goats for sale soon*
My goats will start kidding April 1st. 
I will have kids and adults for sale then.
I am located in Huron SD.
I also have 3 bucks left from last year and the price is real good if they go as a group!!
Thanks!

www.serflingfarms.com
[email protected]


----------



## susanne

i have a very nice second freshening nubian doe for sale.
she is line bred on ++*B SG Kastdemur's At Your Service EX 90.
she came to us last year to fill our milk gap and i do not need her for my breeding program. currently milking between 7 and 8 pound daily. i believe she would make a nice show doe. asking $400
more info and picture on my website. for gas money delivery up to 200 miles radius from my home possible. 
http://www.ain-ash-shams.net/lexi.htm
for more information please send me an e-mail (can be found on my website) 
thank you for looking


----------



## birdiegirl

I have a doeling and 2 bucklings for sale. Dam is Nigerian Dwarf, sire is 1st generation mini LaMancha. 
Dam-raised, CAE-free. 
Doeling (middle kid in picture) $65. Bucklings $25. Buckling in front has elf ears.
See my website www.figforestfarm.com for more goats for sale.


----------



## T Lynn

Purebred nubian doelings for sale--Rhome, TX

I have 2 purebred nubian doelings for sale. $250 each. They are being bottle feed.

Dam: Dixie Lullaby Nutmeg
DS: Lonesome-Doe EM Prince
DD: Gospel Witness Shine Like Star

Sire: Lonesome-Doe FJD Mystro
SS: Unruli BT Family Jules
SD: SAADA M'Lady Midnight Debut

I also have 2 purebred black bucklings. $100 each if picked up this week.

For more info email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Obe-Willow

We have twin Oberhasli wethers born on February 18th, available for sale. They will need to go together, $50 for the pair.
They are started on the bottle and have already had their shots (cd&t and bose). They will need to be on milk for another 6-8 weeks-can feed whole cows milk from the store or goats milk.
They are disbudded and castrated, and are from a CAE/CL negative herd.
Would make great pets, and brush eaters.

Please e-mail me for more information at [email protected]

I am located in Lane County, Oregon

Thank You,
~Marisa~


----------



## Snowpuma

We have a great ADGA purebred buckling out of my doe 200.00 or trade for another good bloodline buck for breeding program on my farm. 4lbs milked out for bottle feeding upon freshning.

His Dams info listed here:
Heaven Blessed Nobheatherzoey (heather) is a Purebred LaMancha, 2004
doe, nicely put together medium sized doe. She has a nicely attached udder and stands on a strong legs. She scored a 90 at her last linear appraisal, tan
with elf ears her bloodlines are: 
Sire:Celtic-Knot YSC Nobility AI *B
Sire's Sire: Yazz Show Case *B
Sire's Dam:GCH Celtic-Knot XL Lady's Mantle 4*M
Dam:Heaven Blessed Laracurrheather 
Dam's Sirereamhaven Larango *B
Dam's Dam:Celtic-Knot XL Black Current


----------



## dbarjacres

I have a few really nice kids available.

D Bar J Acres Sparrow & Magpie - black/white litter sisters born 2/24. Dam is D Bar J Acres Wildfire (CHW DH Disco Inferno x Rosasharn's UR Twix) Sire is Dean's Pine Ridge Capt. Jack (Flat Rocks Everman x CHW TH Crystal Blue Persuasion). Nice, straight conformation, dam is a great little milker. $250 each.

Shere Country PG ? - tan/white chamoisee, born 3/7. Dam is Piddlin Acres V Terabithia (Piddlin Acres WB Viagra x Piddlin Acres Queen of De Nile) sire is MCH Gay-Mor's 4FUN Lemon Pot-O-Gold +*S (4 FUN Val's Twist O Lemon x ARMCH Gay-Mor's Magic Naiad 5*D). There is two of these boys, one is solid colored and one with lots of white. I believe I'm retaining the solid one and will sell the broken. NICE kids, great pedigrees, good capacity on dam. $300

We are tested neg. for CAE/CL/Johnes. All kids are disbudded and current on deworming, shots and cocci prevention. Dam raised, but played with daily. 

Located in Loyal, WI
www.dbarjacres.com
715-897-3104


----------



## Thunderhill

We have some beautiful Quality Nigerian Doelings and Bucklings for sale. Bloodlines include Rosasharn, Caesars Villa, Little Tots Estate. We have BLUE EYES, POLLED, and MOONSPOTS. We will be traveling to the Carrollton, GA goat show on April 25 and would be happy to bring any kids with us at no additional charge.
Please visit the website for pics and info
http://www.thunderhillfarms.com


----------



## vulpinefarms

coso said:


> LaMancha doelings and milkers for sale. Time to cut back after kidding season. Please take a look at http://cosocc.tripod.com/cosofarmsdairygoats/id2.html if interested.
> 
> Thanks



I got two LaMancha doelings from Chris and they are just fantastic. Lovely little girls. Thanks so much!


----------



## goatkid

I have lots of Nubian bucklings this year. Lines include Saada, Kastdemurs and Sky Shadows. $50 w/o papers $100 w/papers. Soaking wet buckling sale price.


----------



## firefly81

yearling lamancha doe, not bred, creame in color $100 no papers

pygmy/nigerian doe 3 years old $50


----------



## snakeshooter1

I'm looking for pygmies in south central alabama.


----------



## firefly81

OAKS WHISPER J YEAR OF STORMS #L1467827 
D.O.B: 4-01-08 

J is a wonderfull young buck, easy to handle and very sweet. hate to sell him but i need the room. he is black with tan markings on his face and legs. up to date on shots ans worming. $200


----------



## mlangfus

Several registered Nubian bottle baby bucks available. Good lines. Healthy. Cae free herd. Pictures at www.Zenubi.com under for sale. Asking $50 and up. Located N Texas area.


----------



## Goat Servant

Most of this 09 crop needs to go. $100 and up for meat. Ready in May. 
Promising 97% Boer bucklings. Sired by FLNS Max, previously owned by Richard & Sandy Hemminger of Graham, Wa. These boys are long straight & wide. They are out of DoxTarzNPipes dams with Capriole's bloodlines. 

One 94% doeling with large brown rump spot and two clean teats & full tail pigmentation at birth. Others available. 

All have good bites, clean teats, all dams tested Cl & CAE neg.

(425)334-8506


----------



## LomahAcres

Bottle babies for sale! Nubians and nubian crosses, ADGA registerable. All disbudded, pulled at birth and raised CAE preventively. 2 Doe kids 1/2 Saanen 1/2 Nubian, $95 each, 2 AM nubian doe kids $125 each, 4 wehters $35 each, one buck kid available $125. For more info and pictures, please see our web site at:

LomahAcres.com

Under the 'goat' tab on the left hand side. We are located in south east Nebraska. Feel free to e-mail me with any questions you may have, thanks for looking!


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly

Purebred Nigerian Dwarf goat kids~Dam & Sire onsite

Our purebred doe Speckles had a set of Quadruplet&#8217;s, 2 doelings and 2 wethers are available for reservation $125 and up. 
They are beautiful and would be great 4-H projects, pets, or organic brush controllers! The doelings should be wonderful milkers as their dam has a good, easily milked udder with an abundant amount of milk. Their sire is registered and has an amazing line up of wonderful genetics in his pedigree. They will be very friendly as my children and I take the time to handle/snuggle them everyday. It is $25 to reserve wether kids, $75 for does and bucks. The kid/kids will then be reserved for you until weaning. To see the goats that are available go here http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/newarrivals.htm 

We also have a registered breeding buck available ~Mystic Hollow Little Big Man~...he is the sweetest buck you'll ever meet. Very easily handled and ready for breeding!! Another awesome genetic line up......I am keeping his full brother for my own breeding program. He is registered $200.00 
http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/availablegoats.htm 
We work hard to keep our animals in excellent condition with regular vaccinations, proper feeding, timely hoof trimmings and routine worming. All kids/goats will be dewormed, disbudded and up to date on vaccinations and hoof trimming prior to pick up. They will be sent home with a small bag each of grain, minerals and alfalfa pellets to help make the transition to their new home a smooth and easy one. 
Please feel free to contact Mystic Hollow Farm with any questions you might have, we are very willing to help out before and after a goat purchase. It is one of our goals to help people new to goats get off to a good start! 

Thanks for looking, have a great day =o) 
Mystic Hollow Farm http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/index.htm


----------



## hamesaxle

I have some great bucklings born this year, and lots more kids to come. I also have some yearlings available. We've been breeding since 1996, focusing on production, personality and general conformation. We show a little, but I value the milk too much to stress them out on the road too much. 

My lines combine all the top milking lines, Rosasharn, Gay-Mor and Jobi. I have a buckling that is stunning, that is a unique blending of these three. You can see him, and the rest of the sales goats at 
www.hamesaxle.com/GoatSales.htm


----------



## shiandpete.1

Hi all, we are considering purchasing a new buck for our girls. I am not satisfied with how the little guy we purchased last year is turning out. We are located in Colorado, s/e of Denver. We do not have an arm and a leg to spend but can spend around 150.00 to 200.00 for a buck. 

You can contact me at [email protected] or send me a message here!

Sarah


----------



## vulpinefarms

I have a 75% grade ADGCA reigstered Alpine doe in milk. She is a First Freshner, DOB 06/10/07. She kidded with a single buckling and had him with no problems. She is currently dam raising him but I would like to find her a new home. She comes from a CAE and CL negative tested herd. Her ADGC reg. # is GA1426276 and her sire was Gravel-Ends PT Watonka AA1388444P & her dam was Gravel-Ends Vavoom GA1393383P. She is disbudded with a small spur and she is Sundgau colored. Her udder is not full since she is nursing him all the time! View pictures of her below on the links. I'm asking $250 or will accept trades maybe. Let me know what you have to offer. She's pretty tame and loves cookies and treats. She's located in Hutchinson, KS. I may be making a trip to Pennsylvania in 3 weeks so I could possibly deliver her somewhere along the way. (MAYBE! haha) 

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg52/vulpinegreatdanes/Xanadu/


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

Im looking for a good reg. Lamancha buck! somewhere in the $200 range is what im looking for, i may pay more. 
Im a lil color prefrenced, i would like a black buck but is not a must.
PM me please


----------



## BlsdMama

Seeking someone who breeds/raises Nigerian Dwarves in Iowa? PM me please.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## arkansastwist

I'm looking for a good mini lamancha buckling to go with tater and ellemae
not wanting to drive a long ways but an hour each way is good Thanks


----------



## christij

I have two 3/4 lamancha bucklings for sale. Born 3/14/09 and on a bottle. They are ready for a new home. I will post pictures later this evening. $20 a piece or $35 for the pair.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=297818

I have pictures posted on the barter board or you can visit my website. I also have a doeling listed. 

I am located in DeSoto, MO. South of St. Louis.


----------



## 4h farmer

I am looking for a purebreed nubian buck and also a purebreed nubian doe in the maryland area for my daughter to show for a project this year for 4-H


----------



## firefly81

2 lamancha bucklings, had colostrum and very healthy, on bottle. one is creame and white and the other is black and tan with white spot on his head.. no papers. must be picked up ASAP. $60 for the pair or $45 each 
located between joplin missouri and pittsburg kansas


----------



## oneill

2 does, 1 buck...Buck is registered, papers do not come in the mail, are transferred at time of sale. Buck is $200, Does are $150 each Or Best Offer. Pickup only, these are great pets! Very tame and easy on fences. Does may be bred as they look it & are with the buck.


----------



## breezywayfarm

Registered Alpine bucklings for sale. Also percentage Alpines out of grade Alpine does for sale. All were taken from dam at birth & raised on heat-treated colostrum and pasturized milk. All are disbudded & up to date on vaccinations. Located in Mechanicsburg, PA.
http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq under for sale


----------



## mplatt4

WTB milk goat in milk and prefferably breed back to milk and feed a couple lambs and later a bottle calf. Was thinking a Nubian cross but would concider other breeds


----------



## catie430

UDDERLYCOUNTRY RACCOON BANDIT is a black buckling with brown, cream and white spots. His Dam is DOUBLETAKE NUBIAN GOT KARMA and his sire is KRIS'-KIDS PUZZLED MUSHU. He is $350 but will take offers. Email for pics. We are in Texas


----------



## catie430

Dobby is a solid black nubian buckling. He will be ready to leave in about 1 month. Is disbudded and will come with all shots and wormings. Would make a great addition to a herd or make a great pet. $50 We are in Texas.


----------



## Twilite

WTB~ Nubian doe or doeling in Oklahoma or near Dallas, Texas. I want a registered doe that will possibly be able to compete in the show ring. This isn't for sure yet, I'm mainly looking until I come up with the money. (sometime next month)


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Hi,

I have two purebred, ADGA registered saanen bucklings available. They were born on Feb. 7th. Their sire is *B Tradewinds RL Victoryâs Legacy and their dam is Sandy Lane SSP Victoria. They are disbudded and are being bottle fed. Their dam is producing an average gallon a day. I'm asking $225,each, *OBO*, full registration. They are very correct and very long. They are very sweet.  Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


~Shivonne~
Northern Illinois
Raising Registered Saanens


----------



## DownHome

She was born on 3/26/2009 and is looking for her forever home. Our for sale page has been updated to include her photos. Thanks for looking.

http://www.weiserfarm.com
downhome


----------



## edmonds

We are looking for a cashmere-fiber buck, or a buckling with proven parents. We are in north Alabama. Prefer white. 


thanks
steve & lynne edmondson

[email protected]


----------



## Bona Fide

Hey. I've got an ADGA Registered 6 y/o LaMancha doe in milk for sale with her two babies born 3-10-09. A doeling and a buckling. Her buckling is so nice - almost considered keeping him myself, but he's too related to everything else I've got. Will sell her in milk separately or her kids alone after weaning if requested.

She's kidded twice for me - twins both time. Excellent mother, easy milker. Nice doe.

Liberty Ridge Mercedes Dream.

$400 for her and her kids. 

PM or Email [email protected]

I'm located in Western KY. 

imbonafidenow.webs.com - pictures and pedigree there.


----------



## 2Sticks

I have a lovely buckling available. Brown roan, frosted ears, white crown.
Born 3/22/09. Disbudded. He's a really fine buckling and could be an asset to the right breeding program.

Sire: Lonesome-Doe Dixie Dazzler N1447548
Dam: Haystack Farm Honey & Butter N1414604 

Current Negative CAE on whole herd. Being raised on strict CAE prevention. Please contact me for more info or pictures.

Tamera [email protected] (leave the dashes out)


----------



## firefly81

Looking For An Adga Registered Toggenberg Buck, Must Be Healthy, Bottle Baby Or Adult (adult Must Not Have Horns And Must Be Easy To Handle)

Loacted Near Joplin Missouri (willing To Travel A Resonable Distance)


----------



## topside1

This LaMancha doeling comes out of registered stock. Her mother is on the farm and is producing well over 1 gallon of milk per day. This doe is disbudded and will be ready to be bred this fall. I live 3 miles off I-40 in Monterey TN. PM me if interested....Topside


----------



## Suemo

We have several nice kids for sale! 
Quence had quadruplet doe kids! and we will only be keeping one of them. Her 2008 doe kid went BDIS at 10 weeks and these have the same or greater potential. Quence is milking 15 lbs this year and has not reached her peak yet!
We breed for production,confirmation and show quality, using quality bucks to improve our herd.
We also have a doe kid available from Sprite, and one of her 2008 daughters that is due to kid this week.

The above kids were sired by Brega's Xcalibur and we have one more doe kid by him and an unregistered doe that is for sale.

Prices start at $125 for an unregistered doe kid up to $300 for the ones mentioned above.

Please check out our does at Nimbusdairygoats.com !

we give 4-H discounts


----------



## Patty0315

Saanen kids and Icelandic lambs will start arriving soon.

Kids are all from good milk & show lines . Tested cae & cl free.


Patty


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Hi,

Best offer now takes them!!! They are doing great and are growing really fast!!!

Shivonne
Raising Registered Saanens






shadycreekgoats said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have two purebred, ADGA registered saanen bucklings available. They were born on Feb. 7th. Their sire is *B Tradewinds RL Victoryâs Legacy and their dam is Sandy Lane SSP Victoria. They are disbudded and are being bottle fed. Their dam is producing an average gallon a day. I'm asking $225,each, *OBO*, full registration. They are very correct and very long. They are very sweet.  Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Shivonne~
> Northern Illinois
> Raising Registered Saanens


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

Iv got two lamancha bucks, one will be registered the other will not be as he is 75% LM and 25%ober. They are both great buck! Not sure on Price on unreg boy, on reg boy perhaps $270. PM me for more info and pics!


----------



## Eunice

For sale registered French Alpine buck, almost 2 years old. $200. Has twins and triplets on the ground.
Looking for two or three milking does in southwest Utah. Any breed ok.


----------



## T.Miller

I have a 2 year old 2cd freshener ADGA Registered Lamancha. She is 2 weeks fresh and is giving a little more that a gallon of milk per day. CAE Negative January of 2009. For more information contact me at [email protected]


----------



## MissMenagerie

Looking for a used Rhinehart X30. X40 or X50 would be fine if the price was right.


----------



## JR05

I have several Toggenburg,alpine, and saanan doelings and bucklings to sell. All were born in the month of March. (4 doelings only) rest are bucklings. Also have 3 nubian bucklings from a grade doe that would make a great cart team or as pack animals (2 are almost the same markings and colorings) Have several boer bucklings born in February that can find new homes now. One or two are full-bloods that others are percentage 75-up.

wethers $40.each ( I will wether before they leave the property)
bucklings $60.and up each
Does (any breed) $125. each

can see them on my website listed below. (walnut haven)


----------



## dwn1

duh! Duh! Duh


----------



## firefly81

we are planning a trip at the end of july to go from joplin missouri down to dallas texas. we will be going through oklahoma city and lots of towns in between.

i am wanting to find a doe or doeling to be able to bring back with us (dont travel much so i really want to make it worth our while)

she must be ADGA registered, healthy and come from good lines. i am wanting her for milk and showablity.

so if you will have something available then please pm me.
thanks so much!!!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I have decided not to continue my Mini Mancha experiment for a while, so I have a need to sell off the ones I have now.
I have a bred doe, an oops breeding really, but she is a 1st gen mini bred to a Nigie buck, if I had to hazard a guess I'd estimate her due date within 1 month from now..we all know how tricksy those goat birthings are 
I also have 2 doelings that were born this Spring. It's all rainy and ugly out today but will update this post with pictures as soon as weather permits.

I'm asking $200 for teh bred doe and $50 each for the doelings.
They are not registered.


----------



## crazygoatgal

My health is continueing to poop out so if someone is interested in buying goats I will give an amazing deal. Please call me for details as I probably won't get to a computer for a while. Thanks Lynn 802 673-6738


----------



## moonspinner

Tri-color roan almost 4 weeks. Flat Rocks Lonestar "E" X Moon Spinner's Fauna Rose. Wonderful show and mammary bloodlines. This guy has it all: long body, straight, strong legs, good angulation, level. Friendly too. Will make terrific herdsire prospect.
AGS registerable, from CAE neg herd.
I'm in western NY but I will have transport available down through PA to western NC/SC.
At $250, a nice buy.
See more info: www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner


----------



## rncmomx2

We have a 1 week old Saanen doeling for sale, mom is a precosious milker. She is a sweetheart, so far she is being co raised-mom during the day and her loving humans at night socializing her. She was 10lbs at birth and is currently 15lbs now. Comes froma CAE and CL free small herd of 3 moms. Pm or reply for more info.


----------



## hobbyfarmer

We have two purebred LaMancha bucklings available for sale. Twins out of M*T Knoll Tennessee Pearl (ADGA reg. # L1286536) and sired by Bona Fide XD Phantasy (ADGA reg. # L1469684). Pearl is a nice all around milker who can no longer be shown due to scarring from mastitis. Still, she is raising two large bucklings with only half an udder and milk to spare. Both boys are gopher eared and can be registered with ADGA. They have been disbudded and are good natured. Both boys are herd sire quality. Priced at $150 each with papers or $100 each without papers. Located in southern KY but may be able to meet within a reasonable distance for the cost of gas.










See their dam and get more info on our website: www.bigoakfarm.net/sales.htm


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

I have a La Mancha buckling i need to get rid of, he is unregesterable, however hes so big and has amazing structure. Heres the link to his ad(i dont want to clutter up this page with pictures  )
http://http://modesto.craigslist.org/grd/1121200025.html
I can provide more up to date pictures, he is olny three weeks old and has been dis-buded
PM me for more information


----------



## T Lynn

I have a 2year old FF Purebred nubian milker for sale. She is milk stand trained and CAE negative. I am asking $350 for her. Email me for more info [email protected].


----------



## RiverPines

DairyGoatSlave said:


> I have a La Mancha buckling i need to get rid of, he is unregesterable, however hes so big and has amazing structure. Heres the link to his ad(i dont want to clutter up this page with pictures  )
> http://http://modesto.craigslist.org/grd/1121200025.html
> I can provide more up to date pictures, he is olny three weeks old and has been dis-buded
> PM me for more information


Your link to pics isnt working for me.
Anyones else have a prob?


----------



## QoTL

RiverPines said:


> Your link to pics isnt working for me.
> Anyones else have a prob?


There's an extra http: at the beginning of that link.

If ya take it off, it'll come up


----------



## Snowpuma

Located in SE North Dakota. Gorgeous registered LaMancha bucklings will add great bloodlines. They are very correct to standard and would make great show animals and add to your herd. Mom is a beautiful doe with exceptional udder. Both are disbudded and UTD on shots and have been loved on and handled daily since birth. Will be registered to buyer upon purchase. Transport at buyers expense. Please contact me for more infomation.

Tracy Butcher
Udderly Blessed (ADGA LaMancha goats)
www.udderlyblessed.com

Information and pictures below:

Dam: NC PromisedLand Lyric Rosebud (rose) 2005 Purebred LaMancha, she is a beautiful goat in general appearance with great dairy character. Her udder is nicely attached with almost perfect placement of her teats. 

Her bloodlines are:
Sire:CH Little Orchard BR Lyric *B
Sire's Sire:SG Kastdemur's Bad Rap *B
Sire's Dam:SGCH Little Orchard NM Elegant Lady 7*M 
Dam: GCH Tempo May Rose 2*M
Dam's Sire:SG Tempo Jesse O +*B 
Dam's Dam:GCH Tempo Audrey E 1*M

Sire: Barnowl Oz 2006 American LaMancha. He is Cream-White in color
His Bloodlines are:
Sire: Kickapoo-Valley Travis 
Sireâs Sire: SG Winterwoodâs Musician +*B 
Sireâs Dam: SGCH Kickapoo-Valley Respect Sequel
Dam: Barnowl Buffy AI 
Damâs Sire: Quixote Joâs Monet ++*B Damâs Dam: SGCH Barnowl Bewitched 1*M

Z2









Z3









Dam:








Dam Udder:


----------



## Corky

Bottle babies $200 with papers. 
If left till weening they will be $300 each.

















If interested I will take better pictures and E-mail them to you.

One is perfect sundgau and the other is cou-noir with front socks/ white face with black crescent/ pink nose and pink mouth.

They are out of Dixie-does Reniours Pennington (sire)
Wolf Mountain Penni Lane (Dam)

Sires Sire. Cherry Glen Aliceander Renoir
Sires Dam Munchin'Hill Priority

Dams sire Dixie-Does Reniors Pennington
Dams Dam C-A Star Egrets Ebony Light.

Newborn Pictures. Sorry about the quility. They were one week old yesterday.


----------



## Corky

The one with the spot on her head is sold.
It is the other two I am listing.


----------



## shiandpete.1

Flap jack will be available around June 20th for a new home.

His mom is a nigerian dwarf and his dad a registered La Mancha. He is polled.

We are asking $100.00 obo if left a buck and $50.00 if wethered. He will also be wormed and vaccinated before he leaves our place. 










PM me if interested or send me an email [email protected]


----------



## jBlaze

I have *CAE Negative frozen colustrum *from mature lamancha does. Several 8 - 16 oz bottles that are dated through first week. Does kidded in June 08. If you know of anyone in need please let them know. 
503-472-7271 Jean.


----------



## arkansastwist

I am looking for a mini lamancha buck for my girls, i'd love to have one with goffer ears if possible, i am looking to spend 75 or under, i also have 3 pygmys that i can trade as well, 2 female, one bred, and one mamma with a buck on her the buck is almost 3 months old. Thanks


----------



## Meadowlark

For Sale: Extreme NW Kansas

Milking Goat named Nana Alpine Cross with kids She kid on April 11th

Nana is a very nice, super calm, easy to milk goat. She is broke to milk by hand or by machine. She prefers humans to other goats, but is in a pen with other goats currently and is doing just fine.

I am selling Nana because I am short of feed.

I would be willing to trade her for a big round bale of 2nd or 3rd cutting alfalfa, or $65. With or without the kids, your choice.

I live in the extreme NW corner of Kansas.

If interested, please e-mail me at: [email protected]

Thank you,
Meadowlark


----------



## DQ

unregistered. 1 week old. raised on cae prevention. can be disbudded on request. 125$


----------



## Obe-Willow

I have two oberhasli does for sale. They are mother and daughter, they will need to go together. I am asking $200 for both. Both are CAE/Cl free, and from a CAE/CL free herd.

Snickers is a registered oberhasli, she is 2 years old. She had twin bucks (they were bottle fed), on Feb. 18th. She is a first freshener, and an easy kidder. She is milking about a gallon per day. She is also pretty well trained on the milk stand.

Lily is a 6 year old registered oberhasli (Snickers mother). Lily is an easy kidder, and has 2 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets. Lily was not bred this year, but can be bred this fall. She gives about 1-1 1/2 gallons per day when milking. She can not be shown because she has white through out her coat but throws pretty dark correct oberhasli kids, with no white.

I also have one oberhasli buck for sale. I am asking $350 for him. He is CAE/Cl free, and from a CAE/CL free herd.
Noah is a 2 year old registered oberhasli, and has never been shown, but is a very nice looking buck. 
He is in the Sire Development program with ADGA http://www.adga.org/SD/SireDevelopment.htm. 

Here is the link to my website with a picture of him when he was about 8 months old http://obe-willowfarm.com/page2.html

Name: Ludwigs Mohawk Tu-Naomi

Sire: SG Redtail Ridge Violet's Tumaini +B
Dam: SGCH Squaw*Mountain F. Naiomi 


Thank You for your interest,
~Marisa~ 
Located in Lane County, Oregon
Please e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## mlangfus

HAVE 1 NUBIAN BOTTLE BABY BUCK LEFT FOR SALE. FROM GOOD LINES. CAN BE REGISTERED. SELLING FOR $50 AS A WEITHER. PICTURES AT WWW.ZENUBI.COM UNDER FOR SALE (hE IS THE BLACK BUCK ON THE BOTTOM) . CALL (214) 592-2252 FOR INFO


----------



## goatiegirls

Herd Reduction - Registered Pure Bred LaMancha $350.00 â 2nd freshening 3 yr old - freshened on March 6. She comes from great milk and show lines âcurrently averaging 11 lb day and not at peak production yet. She was born and raised on our farm and comes from a clean healthy herd. I am milking too many this year and chose her to sell because she has large teats and lots of milk. I have small hands that are already tired.
link to pedigree
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001381161

Although the sale isnât contingent on this, I also have a non breeding LM doe that has been Alexâs constant companion and penmate since birth that I would like to see go with her. Ariel is healthy, docile and sweet and doesnât require much food to maintain. I must stress she cannot breed -she is a free martin - but to the right home she would go at little cost just to make the adjustment easier on both of these girls. This would be a very good deal for someone who is interested in just having one doe to milk because goats have to have a companion. 

We are also selling a yearling PB LM â $225.00. We are keeping her twin but her dam has given us 2 more doe kids this year.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001456434

Email me for other info. 

Thank you
Ginger
ANM Caprines


----------



## susanne

Longman's SSS Smoot kidded today with very nice triplet buckling.
one is still available. he is reddish brown with tan spots, partial whit belt very long frosted ears. sire is Longman's Dancing Poseidon (dam EX92 EEEE)
Smoot has an excellent udder, very high and wide in the rear, plump teats that are correct placed. both parents are coming from strong milking lines.
if picked up in the first week, i offer 20% off if i do not have to bottle feed him 
more info about smoot and poseidon on our website.
please contact me privatly if interested or if there are more questions.


----------



## heather

goatiegirls said:


> Herd Reduction - Registered Pure Bred LaMancha $350.00 â 2nd freshening 3 yr old - freshened on March 6. She comes from great milk and show lines âcurrently averaging 11 lb day and not at peak production yet. She was born and raised on our farm and comes from a clean healthy herd. I am milking too many this year and chose her to sell because she has large teats and lots of milk. I have small hands that are already tired.
> link to pedigree
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001381161
> 
> Although the sale isnât contingent on this, I also have a non breeding LM doe that has been Alexâs constant companion and penmate since birth that I would like to see go with her. Ariel is healthy, docile and sweet and doesnât require much food to maintain. I must stress she cannot breed -she is a free martin - but to the right home she would go at little cost just to make the adjustment easier on both of these girls. This would be a very good deal for someone who is interested in just having one doe to milk because goats have to have a companion.


EEK
Wish I were closer - this is exactly what I"m looking for

I'm in western PA - north of PGH -

We would be 1st time goat people 
looking for a lamancha doe that is already in milk & a companion


----------



## jode

I have a herd of 9 angoras that we need to get rid of (getting ready to go back to school.) The herd sire is registered and none of the others are. He sired 4 kids this year (one died) so 3 of the 9 are related to him and the rest are not. 

1) One 2005 Registered buck with excellent bloodlines and show-quality (proven breeder, fantastic disposition and fleece) 
2) One 2006 doe w/ twin (male/female) kids by the buck listed above - the doe is not related to him) 
3) One 2007 doe whose kid was trampled to death this year 
4) One 2007 doe that has a buck kid at her side (sired by the buck listed above - the doe is not related to him) 
5) One 2008 wether with a beautiful white fleece 
6) One 2008 wether with a very unique fleece that is most likely a cull, but maybe you can use it for something? It is very soft/fine, but is not curling up like an angora is supposed to. It has an orangish tint to it as well. 

7) One 3/4 Anatolian shepherd, 1/4 great pyrennese guard dog that has grown up with these animals and lives with them (you can take him or we will keep him at your discretion) We have never had a loss with him around, and he is good with young or old animals. 

That is a package of 9 goats for a bargain price of $1,200 or make an offer. The buck alone is prolly worth close to $1,000. 

Will sell the wethers or the young buck (once weaned) separately, but prefer to sell the rest as a herd. Willing to consider all offers.


----------



## moonspinner

Going on 2 weeks old. Twin boys: Desert Nanny EC Blue Galaxy X Sugar Creek WGF Sally's Stella 2*D. Terrific proven lines in show and mammary. These two are Stella's usual topnotch quality. One is black w/white splashes; his brother a very flashy tri-color. Great conformation, will inherit AGS milk stars. Either will make an outstanding sire prospect.
Located western NY, would be willing to drive a reasonable distance for gas to help deliver. $250 each. 
Please check them out on my Kid Page:
www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner


----------



## Kittikity

Both bucklings are registered and dehorned.. Both have been bottled raised on regular store milk.. Both their mothers are american nubians and their father was a purebred nubian.. These are real sweet guys that are very friendly and good eaters.. They are a little over a month old.. I'm asking $75 as bottle babies or $100 after weaned.. I'm located in Lakeland, FL, about half way between Tampa and Orlando..

Gavin
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/Kittikity/goats/gavin.jpg

Spoticus
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/Kittikity/goats/spoticus.jpg


----------



## powderhooves

Colored Angora Goats will be for sale. So far:
1 red doeling
1 red buckling
1 black doeling
1 black bucking
1 dark brown/red buckling.

Located in NW Colorado. PM if interested or email [email protected].
More on the way.


----------



## T.Miller

I have a 6 week old bottle fed Purebred LaMancha buckling forsale. 
For more information contact me at [email protected]
Thank you,
Terry


----------



## seashell

Hi there.I have Registered Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats for Sale We are near Pell city Alabama.I have Amazing Bloodline,awesome milking lines too.Vist my blogs link where I have pictures and the info on there Bloodlines.I also have a Black and White Dalmation spoted Nubian buck baby for saleI can be contacted at 205-884-2630 Or you can Email me at [email protected] http://ourgoats3252.blogspot.com/


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Nigerian Dwarf goats for sale in Michigan. Right now I have 3 doelings all 2 weeks old, want them to be weaned & coccidios prevention done before leaving at about 9 weeks of age. They were born April 11th, 2009.
All are adorable tri-colored & 2 have blue eyes. 
I have plenty of pictures, anyone interested in seeing any of them PM me & I'll send pictures or anyother info you need.
$125.00 each, they are not registered. 
I also have 2 more doe's due in 3 weeks so you never know what they might have, would also sell a doe an adlut doe if interested.


----------



## Mrs. Jo

I have a number of nice older does for sale. They are all younger than 5 years, have been milked a number of times by us and are healthy. Dehorned, up to date on shots and hooves. Some are registered with AGS. These does are dry- not in milk. 
Willing to make package deals. Email me for more info. ~ Jo


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

La Mancha Buckling for sale
Very adorable and has great lines! His dams milking great and his granddam has a beautiful udder! he is $250 with papers. The price is not sset in stone 
Pm Me for more info!
These are older pictures, pm for new


----------



## firefly81

i am selling off everything but the lamanchas and a few recorded grade does.

reg. nigerian dwarf buck, very flashy throws great kids with lots of color. has blue eyes. $375

5 year old adga reg.ameriacan alpine buck, throws a lot of girls and ussually lots of color to them. $500

1 year old french alpine buck, adga registered $225

adga registered toggenburg buck, born march 31, 2009 $150

3 year old recorded grade doe (half alpine half togg.) adga registered has only one side of her udder, but throws very pretty and correct kids $75

3 year old half pygmy half nigerian dwarf doe, very freindly. $55


i will add more to this tomarrow. and will add registration numbers also.


----------



## Deschamps_Farm

I find this thread difficult to go through! So many things to read. I;m in the foothills of the Berkshires, NY (inbetween Albany, NY & Pittsfield, Mass) and I'm looking to expand our herd by adding Alpine does or doelings. I don't want to travel far and depending on the quantity may need delivery.
Thank you


----------



## Bona Fide

.....


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Due to unforseen changes in circumstance, we have to sell all of our goats. Located in Central Kansas

Twin doelings born 04-29-2009 1/2 pygmy 1/2 Nubian 25.00 each



















Libby:yearling FF Purebred Nubian doe. Born 01/10/08, Dam to the above doelings. From a CL and CAE negative herd although do not have current test. Dam: No-Doubt RM Pollyana, Sire: Copper-Hill Little Buddy. 350.00 



















Lotty: yearling FF 1/2 Boer 1/2 Nubian,, not registerable, sweet tempered and good on the milk stand. Milking a half gallon a day at three months fresh. 50.00


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Leanna: three month old purebred Nubian doeling. From CAE, CL negative herd. Born 01/28/09 Dam: Ozark Jewel's Kenya, Sire:J2K Capraio Limosine's Triumph 200.00



















Lola: three month old purebred Nubian doeling. From CAE, CL negative herd. Born 01/19/09 Dam:No-Doubt Crystal, Sire:J2K Capraio Giovanni's Galileo 200.00



















Langston: 4 month old purebred Nubian buckling. Born 12/28/09 From CAE,CL neg herd. Dam:Walnut Haven Enchanted Ehrin, Sire:Ozark Jewel's Justus Jeremy. 100.00










Loki: three month old wether. 1/2 pygmy 1/4 Nubian 1/4 Boer. Dam: Lotty. He is very sweet and makes a great companion animal. He is free.


----------



## Bernice

I have 4 Full Blood Nubians for sale. 3 bucklings, 1 doeling. All are/where bottle babies so they are friendly. They have been dehorned and are still waiting on results for the two younger ones. More info with their picture.

Below: This is Badger. He is Registerable. 4 weeks old. Still on bottle.
Will sell now or after weaning. Half brother + to Hershey, the female I will list below. Their mothers are mother and daughter and they have the same dad.










Next is Button. 4 weeks old. He has one button you can see in the picture. Brother to Badger and half brother + to Hershey. 










Next is Rex. Don't have record in front of me so not real sure about his age. We just started weaning so should be around 8-9 weeks. He is full brother to Hershey.










Last but not least is Hershey. Some where around 8-9 weeks. She is a sweet girl.










Any questions, please let me know. I am not really even sure about the price at this time. Just wanted to go ahead and get the word out. We are in Texas.


----------



## powderhooves

Kidding Season is in full swing on the Ridge. I have 6 red angora buck (lings), one black angora buck (ling) for sale. I will also consider selling 2 red doe (lings). If interested please PM me for additional information and pictures. Thanx! Absolutely gorgeous!:banana02:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

In relooking at the post, I realised I had put the wrong price down. The correct price is below.



Libby:yearling FF Purebred Nubian doe. Born 01/10/08, Dam to the above doelings. From a CL and CAE negative herd although do not have current test. Dam: No-Doubt RM Pollyana, Sire: Copper-Hill Little Buddy. *250.00 *


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Libby,Lotty and the two bottle babies are sold.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

lilprairiemutt said:


> Leanna: three month old purebred Nubian doeling. From CAE, CL negative herd. Born 01/28/09 Dam: Ozark Jewel's Kenya, Sire:J2K Capraio Limosine's Triumph 200.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola: three month old purebred Nubian doeling. From CAE, CL negative herd. Born 01/19/09 Dam:No-Doubt Crystal, Sire:J2K Capraio Giovanni's Galileo 200.00


Will take 300.00 for both.


----------



## firefly81

i am selling out of my alpines......i have several bucks, doelings and does for sale. all are adga registered.


also have a special needs alpine doe that has no udder. she is needing a special home.


pm me for more info.

located between joplin missouri and pittsburg kansas. will be going to the buck show this weekend in carthage missouri and can meet people there.


----------



## Bona Fide

We live in Western KY - contact via email - [email protected], or pictures at www.imbonafidenow.webs.com

Summer Haven T Wings of Grace 2- 25- 07 doe
Lucky*Star's TR Trademark *B x Summer Haven EK Wings of Glory
$250

Tom-De-Jon-Acres Fanci Gecko 4-17-07 doe
Altrece Jrumblin' Storm x Pine-Springs Fancee Jo
$250

Summer Haven V Special Edition 2-2-08 doe
Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire*B x GCH Summer Haven Eyes of Jezebel 1*M
$200

Summer Haven V Torrent 2-22-08 doe
Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire*B x Summer Haven Z Tempest 2*M
$200

Z3 Bona Fide V ________ 3-7-09 doe kid
Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire *B x Summer Haven T Wings of Grace
$200

Z7 Bona Fide V _______ 3-10-09 doe kid
Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire *B X Liberty Ridge Mercedes Dream
$200

Good Measure Farm Fugita - blue eyed - flashy
Covenant Kids Blue Ice x Poetry Oaks Rosalind
$150

High Hill Farm Golden Son *S (pending) - blue eyed
PGCH Good Measure Farm Poe *S x PGCH Ivy Acres Windy Plains *D
$200

WILL SELL THE 6 DOES AND 2 BUCKS FOR $1200.


----------



## Bona Fide

Ooops!


----------



## Twilite

WANTED~ Reasonably priced, registered spotted Nubian doeling. (I don't care whether it's American or Purebred) Near Oklahoma, Texas, or Kansas please. I live in Central Oklahoma.


----------



## LomahAcres

We have just finished kidding season for the year, and have quite a few left. May do discounts if you purchase 2 or more kids. All kids are disbudded and raised on CAE prevention. We are located in south east Nebraska near Lincoln, you can check out our web site at:

http://www.LomahAcres.com

Under the 'goats' tab for more info and pictures of all the kids.

All sired by Nubilop-Acres Jacob unless otherwise stated. 

First 3 - $115 each

Doe #1 Sannen/Nubian registerable as Grade Nubian, born 2/26, dam is milking 12-13#'s a day in her 4th freshening.










Doe #2 AM Nubian Registerable, born 3/1, dam currently milking 10#'s










Doe #3 AM Nubian registerable, born 3/3 dam currently milking 10#'s a day.


I also have 3 does that are Alpine/Nubian crosses, registerable as Grade Nubian, $95 each Born 3/23 & two born 4/18. Dams are also milking 10#'s+ a day.


I had some doeling Nubians I bred to my Kinder buck, 4 doe kids out of those breedings, no papers, $80 each, pretty colorful!





















4 wethers at $35 each Nubian crosses, and also some kinder kids - 2 does & 2 bucks - $80 each, all have toggs.

Please e-mail me at:

[email protected] 

If you are interested or with any questions you may have.
Thanks for looking!
~Kristen


----------



## sherrie

Bernice,
Where are you located? I am close to Greenville, Texas. Do you still have Rex?
Sherrie
[email protected]


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

I have two boys that Have got to go, ryan(reg. able) $250 with papers(see previous post of mine for pics or pm me) 
and un reg boy that is so handsome and so big! $75 Or best offer
I cant keep these boys and need to get rid of them soon
Thanks!

e-mail me at
chelseacharrae at yahoo.com


----------



## hoofinitnorth

I have a number of boys available, mostly as wethers. We had seven boys born in March and April and two may go to just the right home as herdsires, or they will stay here for evaluation. We have some beautiful girls really proving themselves in the milk pail and the two bucks are out of WhisperSweetly, who just gave 5.2# on test, and XBean, who just gave 3.8# on her first test ever at 2 weeks fresh. We can't wait to see the end of these lactations!

We held one of our boys over from last year for evaluation and despite winning a championship leg at the Fair last year and watching his mother produce 4.5# on test for us, he will now be available as a wether. We also have a six-month-old available as a buck or wether.

Our next kids should be due in July and for those that Biotracking has confirmed pregnant, we are taking reservations now. Throughout the weaning period we will be evaluating our does, including several first-fresheners. Some may be available for sale, with full disclosure of the traits we find less than desirable.

And of course we are very happy to report that today WADDL confirmed that our entire herd tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johne's once again. Woohoo!

If you are outside the Anchorage/Mat-Su areas, we will help you arrange shipping.

Please call, email, or visit our website for further information. We'll also be at the Alaska Mini Goat Cache meeting tomorrow at 2PM at Mat-Su Family Restaurant.

http://fairskiesalaska.com


----------



## issylthesthlia

2 does, bottle raised, child-friendly, good manners. 

One mini-Saanen, one mini-LaMancha. From great dairy lines. From closed CAE CL etc. herd. Both does go into heat year round and will be ready to breed this fall. Handled constantly, used to being asked to go on the milking stand. Will produce gorgeous kids. Dams (full-size) of both does produce about 8 lbs a day as first fresheners, so these girls will be great producers! 

They are disbudded and very sweet. They are not registered, though I can refer buyer to the breeder for papers, if desired.




























$250 OBO for the pair. Must go together as they are half sisters and best friends. 

We are selling up as we are moving on to new employment and location.


----------



## moonspinner

Beautiful yearling Nigerian Dwarf moonspotted AGS reg. herdsire.
Laurel Haven Taiowa*S. Both parents and ALL 4 grandparents carry milk stars. This guy is a small-average sized boy (so far), a rich butterscotch gold with many brown moonspots. Correct and dairy, pleasant natured. Rosasharn and Caesar's Villa in the mix. If you're looking for outstanding mammary genetics in a striking package, this could be your guy.
From CAE neg herd in western NY. For those in the east, I am traveling to north central PA on May 30th and meeting someone who can transport down through MD, VA, and western NC/SC.
Asking $350.
Please check out this handsome boy on my website:
www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner


----------



## dbarjacres

I have a very nice, proven AGS/ADGA Nigerian Dwarf 6 y.o. doe available. Pine Ridge Dixie Chick is a chamoisee with white belt around her middle. She has very nice conformation and a very well attached udder. Dixie throws quality kids with her gentle temperment. She stands well for milking with tons of patience and is an excellent doe for someone to add to a starting herd or a little home milker. $250 to a good home only. You can see her and her daughter Martina that we are retaining at www.dbarjacres.com. Our herd is tested neg. for CAE/CL/Johnes. Located in Loyal, WI.
email me at [email protected]


----------



## godspeed90

Looking to buy som nigerian dwarf from a line that has been bred for milking, near 
west frankfort, Illinois. [email protected]


----------



## scbatz33

I am putting together a "chickenstock and small livestock swap meet" in Leesport, PA. Anyone interested in selling ANYTHING please contact me. The event will be held Saturday, July 18 at the 4H grounds in Berks County. I am looking for livestock and other vendors. I can be reached by email at [email protected].

Sarah


----------



## Ugly Cowboy

Howdy! I need a Nubian doe in OK. PM if ya have any, thanks.


----------



## southerngurl

I have couple of bucklings born today. They are adorable, colored like a togg, with pendulous/airplane ears. Got their colostrum. CAE CL free herd. Would make nice pets/weed eaters/pack/cart goats. 


$25 if picked up in the next two weeks.. They are on mom (mom surprised me, kidded quickly and without me), but I offered them a bottle of colostrum and one took some real well, the other was full. I will get them on a bottle.


----------



## Griffin's Ark

Hi! We have several goats we are selling to make room for some dairy does. We have 2 unregistered nubian bucks just weaned for $100 each, 2 adult spanish does with the cashmere trait, one had twin girls this year and the other should be pregnant now, for $100 each. We also have a unique Lamancha/Boer cross doe for $50. A young Boer buckling (5 months) for $75. We will be having Pygmy baby's soon and maybe a mini-Oberhasli within a month or so. E-mail for information and pictures. 

Chris and Tina


----------



## SLD Farm

Nice 100% Registered Boer Bucks for sale. 2 traditionals & 1 paint DOBs in Jan & Feb 2009. Solid herd sire prospects with top bloodlines. 
I am also parting with my herd sire Redman. He is 4yrs old, a 3rd generation red buck and full South African. He is a proven producer of color.
See them on my website: http://www.sldfarm.net


----------



## firefly81

adga registered alpine does and bucks. prices start at $100 and go up. or will trade for registered lamanchas or ?????
pm me for more info....several pics and pedarees are on my web site www.freewebs.com/jaymes-jewels/


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

After much thought, i have decided to sell my boer buck. Born 3-08. Has been shown and done well. Placed Grand Champ at the district 4-h show this year. Ryals bred. ill have to check his papers for his complete pedigree. Very correct. Asking $350 obo or may trade for reg boer or nubian doe or doeling. 

these pictures are from january or febuary. i will try to get some new ones this week. tonka has grown and filled out so much since these pictures.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

10 Month old nubian buck for Sale. DOB 7.19.08 Proven. Asking $200

Here is his pedigree:


SSSS : GOLDTHWAITE MERLIN 

SSS : GOLDTHWAITE BLACK MAGIC 

SSSD : GOLDTHWAITE MY BONNY LOVE 

SS : GOLDTHWAITE MAGIC 

SSDS : DEAR-HEART'S "OMAR" 

SSD : GOLDTHWAITE TALAPOOSA 

SSDD : GOLDTHWAITE MIDNITN MONTGOMERY 

S : WHIMSICAL KIDS MAGIC MAN 

SDSS : GOLDTHWAITE BON RICO 

SDS : GOLDTHWAITE C'ESTMAGNIFIQUE 

SDSD : GOLDTHWAITE CLEMATIS 

SD : WHIMSICAL KIDS LADY GOLDBERRY 

SDDS : HAVEN-HILLS LINUS CINCH 

SDD : RAWHIDE DOES DEL-ROSE 

SDDD : HAVEN-HILLS MAGICAL ZEENA 

*BUXOM BELLES POKY *

DSSS : KISMET OH SO FINE 

DSS : LH MOUNTAIN VISTA VISTA GEMINI 

DSSD : THE MISTUS CELESTIA 

DS : SILVER TABBED RANCH BUTTERNUT 

DSDS : LH MOUNTAIN VISTA PESO 

DSD : LH MOUNTAIN VISTA BLACKBERRY 

DSDD : THE LESLIE'S MAGIC SIERRA 

D : SILVER TABBED RANCH CHIP 

DDSS : ANOINTED MTI INTEGRA TE 

DDS : ANOINTED CINNAMON BEAR 

DDSD : HAYSTACK-MOUNTAIN CINNAMON 

DD : SILVER TABBED RANCH GINGERSNAP 

DDDS : DESERT CAPER CROWN SAVANT 

DDD : ANOINTED DCCS MEGAN 

DDDD : SAADA FAIR THEE WELL 

Here he is at 3 weeks old









I will add a current picture this evening.

pm me if interested or for more information.

Laura


----------



## bluemoonluck

I'm moving to Weber County, Utah at the end of June... I'll have everything set up for goats by the middle to the end of July:bouncy:. 

I'm getting a mixed breed doe from a friend of mine, and I need another doe to keep her company. 

I'm hoping to find a younger (ie no more than 1 year old) dehorned or polled doe who is friendly and from a CAE-free herd. I'm interested in Nigerian Dwarf goats, but I'm not set in stone on that breed. The doe doesn't need to be registered. 

I do not own a stock trailer, so the goat would have to fit into a crate in the back of my minivan unless you can deliver her. I'm planning on having chickens (and of course I'm bringing my bunnies with me!) so a goat who is used to having poultry and other livestock around would be a definate plus.

Please PM me if you have anything you think I might be interested in. I'm willing to send a deposit to have her held until I can get her in July.

Thanks!


----------



## cdehne

All are bottle raised registered Nubians from a CAE free herd. We are just cutting back since the children do not want to show anymore.

I have one red roan dry yearling for $125. One 2 week old bottle kid for $75 One very nice mature buck for $100. I have pictures that I can send if you are interested.

Chris
443-277-716

Please call for more information or email directly to [email protected] I don't get to check my mail here on the board too often.


----------



## MrHank

Hi all. I'm located in KY about 1/2 way between Louisville and Cincinnati off of I-71. Our Great Pyr. had pups on 5/10/09. They won't be ready to go for several months but I figured I'd go ahead and start trying to find them forever homes now. ) They are from full blooded parents but are not registered. Mom and Dad are both excellent working dogs and the pups were born in the field and are with the goats now, of course Mama isn't letting them get too close. Mom is approx 120lbs and Dad is pushing 150 easy. I'm asking $200.00 but am open to reasonable offers. It's going to be hard to get rid of them but we can't keep them all. There are 3 females and 1 male. I am in the process of uploading recent pics and will edit the post and add them as soon as they finish loading to photobucket.


----------



## hotzcatz

There is a whole dairy goat cheese making business for sale. Search MLS#: 224418 at this website: 

http://www.alohaliving.com/RealEstate/PropertySearch/IndexMls.asp?PropClass=Residential

Hopefully a goat person will buy it so there will continue to be locally produced goat cheese at our grocery store.


----------



## catie430

We have a 6 yr old doe we are selling for $300. She produces great show quality kids and produces a lot of milk. Her daughter a couple of yrs ago got 2nd and 3rd place at her first show and was a runner up for reserve grand champion.We live in College Station, TX

SSSS : RIO DEL ORO'S DANDY-LION
SSS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT
SSSD : PITTMANOR'S TMP AGATE
SS : KRIS'-KIDS VERN
SSDS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT
SSD : LIVE OAK ABBY
SSDD : KENBRIAR'S SWEETHART
S : LONESOME-DOE VERN'S HEATH BAR
SDSS : C/F BLAISE
SDS : WINGWOOD FARM BLAZIN TAMERLANE
SDSD : WINGWOOD FARM FIRE TAMALPAIS
SD : LIVE-OAK JTB SNICKERS
SDDS : RIO DEL ORO'S SECOND CHANCE
SDD : LIVE-OAK DSB BUFFY
SDDD : RIO DEL ORO'S BOZA
*GOAT-HAUS JASMINE*
DSSS : C/F BLAISE
DSS : WINGWOOD FARM BLAZIN TAMERLANE
DSSD : WINGWOOD FARM FIRE TAMALPAIS
DS : LIVE-OAK JTB TYPESETTER
DSDS : RIO DEL ORO'S SECOND CHANCE
DSD : LIVE-OAK DSB BUFFY
DSDD : RIO DEL ORO'S BOZA
D : KRIS'-KIDS KEYANNA
DDSS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT
DDS : LIVE-OAK FTF CALYPSO
DDSD : RIO DEL ORO'S SUPER FREAK
DD : KRIS'-KIDS ALICE'S TROUBLE
DDDS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT
DDD : LIVE OAK ABBY
DDDD : KENBRIAR'S SWEETHART


----------



## catie430

We live in College Station, TX We have 2 unregistered nubian does for sale for $150 each. 1 is a little black doe and the other is a dark red and brown. The red and brown one is around 4-5 the black one is a little younger. Both produce amazing show quality kids. The brown and red one can go with papers for $200. She is registered on Native of Appearence.


----------



## marytx

Full Nubian buck kid, naturally polled, $75 at weaning, end of June. This buck is off my best doe, and is very tame. Not registered. Located between Waco and Temple, Texas. pm if interested


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

Tonka was born march 08. hes been shown and placed real well. even placed grand champ at district 4h show. great bite, good teats. i have 2 does bred to him but no kids on the ground yet. heres his pedigree and some pics. $300 or trade for reg. boer of nubian doe. Buyer must pick up. MUST GO!

Sires Sires Sire: Bayou Bama(SA)

Sires Sire Pt09 Bayou Tank (SA)

Sire Sires Dam: Bama Delta Queen(SA)
Sire: PT09 Bayou dozer (full SA bred)
Sires Dams Sire: Bama R6 Rex (SA)

Sires Dam:Bama S56 Cora (SA)

Sires Dams Dam: Bama Annabelle (SA)



Dams Sires Sire: Ryals topbrass *EN plat sire (SA)

Dams Sire: Ward's Scooby Doo (SA)

Dams Sires Dam: Daisy Dukes *AM EN* (SA)
Dam: DMD's 509
Dams Dams Sire: DOW K261 Ziller Valley Box (SA)

Dams Dam: Ziller-Valley Outbox

Dams Dams Dam: Ziller Valley Hopout


----------



## mamato3

looking for2 weathers for pets most be friendly around the kids. Can be mix breed just want them to stay small.


----------



## vancom

I have an ADGA-registered, blue papered American Lamancha in milk I wish to sell. First freshener, pretty good on stand for FF! Sire and granddam on premises, dam sold last year and is living nr. Crossville. Small healthy herd. I take good care of my goats as others will tell.

She is cinnamon in color--good milking lines -- she's a home milker not a show goat, tho.

She has a good udder, thick but not too thick teats, was milking well over half gallon a day when I was milking 2X --down to 1X now so less. Freshened 2-24-09 with 2 bucklings--sold already.

I live nr. Nashville. send a pm if interested! $150.00.


----------



## TennesseeMama23

I have boer doe and her 2 (9 week old) kids. A doeling I have bottlefed and a dam raised wether. Mom 2yo is boer, not registered, very healthy-never treated for anything. She is in my milk string and does exceptional for a boer (other than if she is in a mood she will try to come around and bite you, but she doesn't move her feet, lol). She milks about a qt per milking, is very stand good on the stand. Her name is Help because she has a whiney nubian like voice (even though she is a quiet goat) 











Doeling has a very nice alpine dad, so I kept her out for the chance I'd want to milk her since her mom has such a nice udder and does so well (which I decided against because I am overrun with goats). She has been raised on 60 oz of whole pasteurized goat/fresh raw cow milk a day to make breeding weight by fall (which she is perfectly on track for). She has been on cocci prevention and wormed with cydectin, and disbudded. Her name is Pearl. Pearl could be weaned, but it would be sad to see cause she has lots of potential if you keep her gaining.










Wether has also been on cocci prevention and wormed, though not disbudded.









Here is a pic of her body. Her udder is completely even, wether is on other side nursing so you can't see half her bag.










I am in southern middle tn about 10 minutes south of Manchester off I-24


----------



## arkansastwist

i'm still looking to purchase a mini lamancha buck for my girls if anyone has one under the 150 dollar sum  let me know Thanks
Helen


----------



## LadyJane

We have two Nubian does we are milking, that we'd like to sell. There might be a third one. I need to first find out if the original owner wants her back, as she had told us she'd like to be asked first if we ever wanted to sell her.

All three goats have registration papers with the American Dairy Goat Association. They are in excellent health and are very tame. These are not goats we are culling, this is our whole herd and have just decided that we can no longer keep milk goats.

We live in the tri-state area of Ohio, Michigan and Indiana.

Asking $150.00 each.

Terry


----------



## 2Sticks

I have a 1 yr old PB Nubian buck available. Daz is tall, flashy black roan with lots of white and cream markings, and a gentlemen. He has kids on the ground with 2 more does to kid within the next two weeks. Price $200

SS: +*B Kastdemur's Meet Dan In Dayton
S: *B Lynnhaven Great Expectations
SD: SGCH Lynnhaven E Gypsy Dancer 3*M
Lonesome-Doe Dixie Dazzler
DS: Saada Winn-Jammer
D: Lonesome-Doe Dixie Dawn
DD: Rock-Creek Break of Dawn










Ladybug a 2yr old 2nd freshener is available as a family milker. She is on DHI and milking between 8-9 lbs daily. Big light red doe with cream markings. easy on milk stand. Price $400









SS: *B Pruittville's Doctor Luke
S: Pruittville's Romulus
SD: Pruittville's Charming Pansy
Texas Sunset Nubians Ladybug
DS: Iron-Owl Bleu's Cougar Bts
D: Goat-Haus Ella
DD: Kris'-Kids Mallory 

I'll be glad to email pictures if interested. Both Daz & Ladybug have current negative CAE tests.

Tamera Jenkins
[email protected]
601 310-3242


----------



## IowaLez

My BFF in PA lost her SO 2 weeks ago to a heart attack and can't take care of the farm and animals by herself. She is looking to find good homes for about 50 goats, mostly does, and some wethers. They are crossbred Saanen and Nubian. The does are all good milkers. She would prefer the wethers go to pet homes, if possible. These goats can be had for free or a very low price, just to place them and not have them go to the auction. They are located in the Endless Mountains area, near the Poconos. Drop me an PM for further info or contact info, please.

Thanks.


----------



## SeptemberWolf

No photos, but can be e-mailed if you're interested.
One registered Alpine buckling born March 26th, "cou blanc" color; and one registered Alpine doeling born April 4th, "2-tone chamoisee". 

They are half-siblings (same sire); mothers are in milk and producing well. I chose the parents for temperament over production, for my own reasons, but am quite satisfied with both qualities. 

Disbudded & vac'd. The doeling has always been very shy. The buckling is good-sized. Both have straight backs and clean legs. 

I'm located in northern St. Louis County, Minnesota.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

4Hmomwyo said:


> 11 Month old nubian buck for Sale. DOB 7.19.08 Proven. Asking $200
> 
> Here is his pedigree:
> 
> 
> SSSS : GOLDTHWAITE MERLIN
> 
> SSS : GOLDTHWAITE BLACK MAGIC
> 
> SSSD : GOLDTHWAITE MY BONNY LOVE
> 
> SS : GOLDTHWAITE MAGIC
> 
> SSDS : DEAR-HEART'S "OMAR"
> 
> SSD : GOLDTHWAITE TALAPOOSA
> 
> SSDD : GOLDTHWAITE MIDNITN MONTGOMERY
> 
> S : WHIMSICAL KIDS MAGIC MAN
> 
> SDSS : GOLDTHWAITE BON RICO
> 
> SDS : GOLDTHWAITE C'ESTMAGNIFIQUE
> 
> SDSD : GOLDTHWAITE CLEMATIS
> 
> SD : WHIMSICAL KIDS LADY GOLDBERRY
> 
> SDDS : HAVEN-HILLS LINUS CINCH
> 
> SDD : RAWHIDE DOES DEL-ROSE
> 
> SDDD : HAVEN-HILLS MAGICAL ZEENA
> 
> *BUXOM BELLES POKY *
> 
> DSSS : KISMET OH SO FINE
> 
> DSS : LH MOUNTAIN VISTA VISTA GEMINI
> 
> DSSD : THE MISTUS CELESTIA
> 
> DS : SILVER TABBED RANCH BUTTERNUT
> 
> DSDS : LH MOUNTAIN VISTA PESO
> 
> DSD : LH MOUNTAIN VISTA BLACKBERRY
> 
> DSDD : THE LESLIE'S MAGIC SIERRA
> 
> D : SILVER TABBED RANCH CHIP
> 
> DDSS : ANOINTED MTI INTEGRA TE
> 
> DDS : ANOINTED CINNAMON BEAR
> 
> DDSD : HAYSTACK-MOUNTAIN CINNAMON
> 
> DD : SILVER TABBED RANCH GINGERSNAP
> 
> DDDS : DESERT CAPER CROWN SAVANT
> 
> DDD : ANOINTED DCCS MEGAN
> 
> DDDD : SAADA FAIR THEE WELL
> 
> Here he is at 3 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add a current picture this evening.
> 
> pm me if interested or for more information.
> 
> Laura


Here are the additional pictures of him and his dam:








Rear view









Front view









Side View









Another side view









His Dam side view

PM me if interested.
Laura


----------



## Tater'sPa

*Dairy Goats~needing fresh milker ASAP please.*
Wanting at least 2 with one in milk. Prefer Alpine, Togg or Saanen but as long as they're a good milker. Registered or grade is okay, polled or dehorned preferred. Willing to make reasonable offer.
Contact me through PM here or email at [email protected] or call
828-394-7107
Tater'sPa aka Bill Reed
Catawba County, North Carolina (near Hickory)
Willing to travel within 100 mile radius


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I just about need it all, clippers (looking for laube but open to other brands) force dryers, stand, leads, etc.
The AI stuff I am trying to find an affordable tank mainly but if you have some other stuff let me know please.
Thank you


----------



## TennesseeMama23

*Reduced $175*



TennesseeMama23 said:


> I have boer doe and her 2 (9 week old) kids. A doeling I have bottlefed and a dam raised wether. Mom 2yo is boer, not registered, very healthy-never treated for anything. She is in my milk string and does exceptional for a boer (other than if she is in a mood she will try to come around and bite you, but she doesn't move her feet, lol). She milks about a qt per milking, is very stand good on the stand. Her name is Help because she has a whiney nubian like voice (even though she is a quiet goat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doeling has a very nice alpine dad, so I kept her out for the chance I'd want to milk her since her mom has such a nice udder and does so well (which I decided against because I am overrun with goats). She has been raised on 60 oz of whole pasteurized goat/fresh raw cow milk a day to make breeding weight by fall (which she is perfectly on track for). She has been on cocci prevention and wormed with cydectin, and disbudded. Her name is Pearl. Pearl could be weaned, but it would be sad to see cause she has lots of potential if you keep her gaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wether has also been on cocci prevention and wormed, though not disbudded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of her body. Her udder is completely even, wether is on other side nursing so you can't see half her bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in southern middle tn about 10 minutes south of Manchester off I-24


----------



## Bona Fide

SOLD. 



Bona Fide said:


> Hey. I've got an ADGA Registered 6 y/o LaMancha doe in milk for sale with her two babies born 3-10-09. A doeling and a buckling. Her buckling is so nice - almost considered keeping him myself, but he's too related to everything else I've got. Will sell her in milk separately or her kids alone after weaning if requested.
> 
> She's kidded twice for me - twins both time. Excellent mother, easy milker. Nice doe.
> 
> Liberty Ridge Mercedes Dream.
> 
> $400 for her and her kids.
> 
> PM or Email [email protected]
> 
> I'm located in Western KY.
> 
> imbonafidenow.webs.com - pictures and pedigree there.


----------



## Bona Fide

*ALL LAMANCHAS SOLD. TWO NIGERIAN BUCKS LEFT FOR SALE.

$100 FOR FUJITA, $150 FOR SONNY OR $200 FOR THE PAIR. 
*



Bona Fide said:


> We live in Western KY - contact via email - [email protected], or pictures at www.imbonafidenow.webs.com
> 
> Summer Haven T Wings of Grace 2- 25- 07 doe
> Lucky*Star's TR Trademark *B x Summer Haven EK Wings of Glory
> $250
> 
> Tom-De-Jon-Acres Fanci Gecko 4-17-07 doe
> Altrece Jrumblin' Storm x Pine-Springs Fancee Jo
> $250
> 
> Summer Haven V Special Edition 2-2-08 doe
> Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire*B x GCH Summer Haven Eyes of Jezebel 1*M
> $200
> 
> Summer Haven V Torrent 2-22-08 doe
> Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire*B x Summer Haven Z Tempest 2*M
> $200
> 
> Z3 Bona Fide V ________ 3-7-09 doe kid
> Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire *B x Summer Haven T Wings of Grace
> $200
> 
> Z7 Bona Fide V _______ 3-10-09 doe kid
> Lucky*Star's QM Voltaire *B X Liberty Ridge Mercedes Dream
> $200
> 
> Good Measure Farm Fugita - blue eyed - flashy
> Covenant Kids Blue Ice x Poetry Oaks Rosalind
> $150
> 
> High Hill Farm Golden Son *S (pending) - blue eyed
> PGCH Good Measure Farm Poe *S x PGCH Ivy Acres Windy Plains *D
> $200
> 
> WILL SELL THE 6 DOES AND 2 BUCKS FOR $1200.


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> Located between Mountain View and Willow Springs, MO. Price is $100 firm.


All pups sold.


----------



## DeborahL

wanted to buy angora goats in iowa


----------



## MissMenagerie

We are moving and I can't take my goats.
All are crosses except for one PB Nubian doe and one PB Nigerian Dwarf and her two bucklings. Most of them are registered or registrable.
My website has pictures and information.


----------



## starjj

I am looking for a couple of goats. I would perfer Nubians or Boer really just need brush eaters for a small pasture but they would be well taken care of.

I am in the south central part of KY around 30 miles South of Elizabethtown about an hour North of Bowling Green. Will drive a reasonable distance.


----------



## ChiniMiniRex

American Dairy Goat Association registered, 3 year old Purebred Nubian Doe available. Born 6/19/2006 Nice red bay Nubian doe with black trim on legs, black facial stripes, black dorsal stripe when unclipped, and frosted ears/muzzle. White spot on poll. This is not an American, experimental or Grade doe - she is registered with the original Imported Nubian herd books. Her pedigree can be viewed by following this link http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001382864
"Lottie Mae" has been both hand and machine milked and is fairly well behaved on the milking stand, she freshened easily with large, sturdy, fast growing twin bucklings in late April '09 and is currently offering between 1/2 and 3/4 gallons per day of high butterfat milk, great for drinking, butter making, cheese making, and our first batches of goat milk ice cream are wonderful!!! Lottie is currently being milked ONCE a day - she will most likely double production with TWICE a day milking. She is a long, tall doe with a beautiful front end assembly and top line. Lottie is slightly cow hocked but carries her teats forward for easier milking, and I would like to see her with a higher rear udder in the show ring. Because of these faults, she is looking for a homesteading/family milking home (Lottie HATES being show clipped, and I do not recommend her for a show home). Her purebred status makes her a valuable animal in the breeding barn, and she is reasonably priced at $400.00, but I am willing to sell her without papers for $200.00 FIRM as a family milker!! Her main problem with remaining here is her typical Nubian personality that she does not get along with my American Toggenburg does, the backbone of my breeding program.

CAE, CL, Jones, and Brucellosis negative herd - quality raw milk.

Thanks for reading my ad - I have Pics, they can be supplied upon inquiry. Delivery possible within a reasonable distance for actual mileage/gas money
Kelly


----------



## ChiniMiniRex

ChiniMiniRex said:


> American Dairy Goat Association registered, 3 year old Purebred Nubian Doe available. Born 6/19/2006 Nice red bay Nubian doe with black trim on legs, black facial stripes, black dorsal stripe when unclipped, and frosted ears/muzzle. White spot on poll. This is not an American, experimental or Grade doe - she is registered with the original Imported Nubian herd books. Her pedigree can be viewed by following this link http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001382864
> "Lottie Mae" has been both hand and machine milked and is fairly well behaved on the milking stand, she freshened easily with large, sturdy, fast growing twin bucklings in late April '09 and is currently offering between 1/2 and 3/4 gallons per day of high butterfat milk, great for drinking, butter making, cheese making, and our first batches of goat milk ice cream are wonderful!!! Lottie is currently being milked ONCE a day - she will most likely double production with TWICE a day milking. She is a long, tall doe with a beautiful front end assembly and top line. Lottie is slightly cow hocked but carries her teats forward for easier milking, and I would like to see her with a higher rear udder in the show ring. Because of these faults, she is looking for a homesteading/family milking home (Lottie HATES being show clipped, and I do not recommend her for a show home). Her purebred status makes her a valuable animal in the breeding barn, and she is reasonably priced at $400.00, but I am willing to sell her without papers for $200.00 FIRM as a family milker!! Her main problem with remaining here is her typical Nubian personality that she does not get along with my American Toggenburg does, the backbone of my breeding program.
> 
> CAE, CL, Jones, and Brucellosis negative herd - quality raw milk.
> 
> Thanks for reading my ad - I have Pics, they can be supplied upon inquiry. Delivery possible within a reasonable distance for actual mileage/gas money
> Kelly





















As you can see, this is not a show udder, although her head has plenty of breed character. I also forgot to mention that her teats point to the sides slightly, but there is plenty of room between them to hand milk. These pictures were from the stand just before milking (note the wet teats still...lol!). Please disregard the pose, she was getting cranky from the hold up on getting her udder emptied.

Kelly 

P.S.
Yes, her feet are long, they will be trimmed several times prior to her sale. We have been working on them for several weeks now as her foot structure and condition when we obtained her was terrible. Them problems are correcting with frequent trimmings, but our horrible mud and rainy weather here in eastern PA has not been working in our favor.
~K


----------



## sonya01234

Hey there... we are looking to buy a very friendly boer Doe that has been hand raised and look attention by people.... in or around th MA area


----------



## SEllois12

WANTED: La Mancha does/bucks, Saanen does/bucks

Will accept from any of these states: Tennessee, California, Pennsylvania, Arizona, Colorado, Vermont, New York.


----------



## Citychick

I have a Toggenburg doe on her second freshening. She comes with papers and can be registered, I just haven't gotten to it. Her name is Honey, she is wonderful on the stand. Great temperment from a clean herd. She comes with doe kid dark brown in color. Who is crate trained for evening separation. I can do pictures in a day or so when I get them downloaded. Or text them if you would like them right away, just pm your cell #. I would not be selling her if I didn't want to concentrate on my nubians. My loss your gain!


----------



## catie430

*FOR SALE* $200

DOB: 3/21/03

100% Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Buck

AGS Registration # is D-23117


5 Generation Pedigree

http://www.pineshadowsfarm.com/files/Pedigree_ALEXANDER_FARM_SUNDANCE_KID.htm



Sundance is an amazing buck! his does produce A LOT of milk! this is a great herdsire. the only reason why he is for sale is because i have too many bucks. his kids have lots of color! go to the 2009 kids page to see some of his kids this year so far! his kids ALWAYS have GREAT Dispositions, are built nicely, have nice heads, backbone, and everything you need to produce a great show prospect. his does/doelings(registered) sell from $250-$500, and his bucks/bucklings(registered) sell from $200-$350. his unregistered kids sell from $75-$125(bucks) and $150-$250(does).

this is a nice buck that won't go to waste! he will remain as a herd sire until sold.



CONTACT Taylor Riley at [email protected] or 1(936) 298-9227 for more info. located in Liberty, TX 77575.


----------



## catie430

*FOR SALE* $175

Stud Fee: $75 per doe

DOB: 11/11/08

100% Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Buck

AGS Registration # is D-44868


6 Generation Pedigree

COMING SOON!!!!



Kelton is a GORGEOUS buck! he has bred 1 of my registered does and he will make a GREAT herdsire. he will be a great addition to anyones herd. the only reason why he is for sale is because i have too many bucks. i have a feeling that he will produce LOTS of color! his sire had somewhat the same colors as him, just with a little more black and he produces the most GORGEOUS kids ever!!! he has a nice disposition, backbone, and his structure is built VERY nicely. 

this is a nice buck that won't go to waste! he will remain as a herd sire until sold!

CONTACT Taylor Riley at [email protected] or 1(936) 298-9227 for more info. located in Liberty, TX 77575.


----------



## Bona Fide

LOCATED IN WESTERN, KY. JUST SOUTH OF EVANSVILLE, IN.

SOLD ALL OF THE DOES, THESE ARE THE LAST TWO GOATS WE HAVE ON THE FARM.

High Hill Farm Golden Son - gold with blue eyes (should inherit his *S)
s: PGCH Good Measure Farm Poe *S
(PGCH Backwoods Oak StormWatch +S x McScurry Farm Anne with an E *D)
DGCH Ivy Acres Windy Plains *D (Top 10 butterfat 2007 - AGS)
(Woodhaven Farms Final Impact x PGCH Enchanted Hill Moonflower *D)

Good Measure Farm Fugita - flashy - blue eyed.
s: Covenant Kids Blue Ice
(Tule River Tiger Eye x Covenant Kids Blue Ice Maiden)
d: Poetry Oaks Rosalind
(Piddlin Acres Slo-poke x North Rockbottom Fanny Brown )

$150 EACH, $200 for the pair or trade for pigs or chickens or...???


----------



## breezywayfarm

For Sale: Sadie is a registered American Alpine doeling. She was born March 14, 2009. She has been raised on heat-treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. She is disbudded and up to date on vaccinations. She is a very tall and dairy kid, out of excellent show and milk lines. Pedigree is as followed:
Breezy Way Kissmet Sadie
American Alpine 
DOB: 3-14-09
AA1481422
Sire: My Wayside WFK Kissmet
Sire's Sire: Walnut-Fork GE Kalaloch *B
Sire's Dam: My Wayside Fitz Infatuation
Dam: County-Acres BD Sweetie
Dam's Sire: Munchin'Hill Country Denver
Dam's Dam: County-Acres M W Becky 
Asking $200. 

For Sale: These two boys are American Alpines. They have been raised on heat-treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. They are tattoed, disbudded, and up to date on all vaccinations. Both of these would make excellent herdsires; they would make a great addition to any herd. Both are out of excellent milk & show lines. I am asking $150 each. 
The first one was born March 16, 2009. He is a brown chamoise. He has straight topline with a very minmal steepness of rump. He also stands very correct on his back legs. He does have a good bit of width between the hocks, and has a nicely expanded rib cage. I am retaining his full brother as a herdsire. His pedigree is as follows:
Sire: My Wayside WFK Kissmet
Sire's Sire: Walnut-Fork GE Kalaloch *B
Sire's Dam: My Wayside Fitz Infatuation
Dam: Cherry Glen Egomanic Holiday
Dam's Sire: Willow Run Soloman Egomanic+*B
Dam's Dam: SGCH Cherry Glen Esquire Horizon
The second one was born April 1, 2009. He is a two tone chamoise. This boy has an incredible amount of width between his hocks. He is a very correct buckling, with a very nice topline. He also has a good bit of a width to his front end, as well as on his rump. I am retaining his full sister; she was reserve champion alpine in the junior state WPDGA show. His pedigree is as follows:
Sire: My Wayside WFK Kissmet
Sire's Sire: Walnut-Fork GE Kalaloch *B
Sire's Dam: My Wayside Fitz Infatuation
Dam: Breezy Way Rehma Sierra-Mist
Dam's Sire: Milar-Farm General A Rehma *B
Dam's Dam: My Wayside Sunkist

Website: http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq

We are located in Mechanicsburg, PA. Email for pictures or more information.
Thanks!


----------



## catie430

DOB: 5/24/09

horned: being disbudded on July 3rd, 2009

NO PAPERS


Butters is a GORGEOUS sweetheart. he is really cute and he would make a great herdsire or pet for someone special. he is really cute and would be great as a young kids playmate. he comes straight up to you, with or without feed and is just too cute to pass up. this is a nice little buckling. email me for more info! this baby boy will not last long. i bought him as a package deal with his mom and twin sister. the reason why he is for sale is because i have too many bucks already and they only mini lamancha does i have are all related to him. $100, or $125 whethered. GOOD HOME ONLY


----------



## lamoncha lover

I need to downsize.Goats for sale listed on barter forum
from 1 month old to doe in milk


----------



## catie430

Butters is located in College Station, Tx I forgot to put that on there


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

one american saanen, and twin purebred saanen/am. oberhasli cross doelings for sale, adga registereed, excellent milk lines.
the crosses look like saanens.
$300 each, or a bit less for the group
eastern wisconsin, can deliver to Indiana


----------



## moonspinner

My buck pen is way too cramped so I need to downsize. I have 3 wonderfully bred and gorgeous young boys available from AGS herd:
1) New Moon FP Tonto: (I co-own the dam but herdname under my partner's) YellowRose Farm Front Page (2X champ) X Kaapio Acres KK Syrah. This yearling is linebred on MCH Rosaharn Keiki Kane. Dam has the udder of the century and both lines top show and mammary genetics. This boy is black with just a strip of white on his hindquarter and tail tip. Well put together, show quality, blue eyed. I would not be selling except I have a buck just like him. At $175 hard to find a better buy.
2) Laurel Haven Taoiwa*S Tranquility Acres Rocky*S X Kush-Hara Hopi 3*D. This is a beautiful butterscotch with brown moonspots yearling sire. Steeped in mammary genetics with both parents and All grandparents carrying milk stars. Refined, dairy guy. $250.
3) Moon Spinner's ? : DesertNanny EC Blue Galaxy X Kaapio Acres KK Syrah. Flashy white and black 7 weeks, blue eyed. Already looking like a champ. Wonderful show and milk bloodline. $250.
Please visit them on my Sales page:
www.angelfire.com/moons/moonspinner
Located western NY CAE neg herd.


----------



## PonderosaQ

Put an ad on the barter board and then found this area to post. My neighbor is looking for a couple of goats as company for her one pygmy. Would prefer young ones she can train on a tether or ones already tether trained. Would prefer small breed or cross.We are in the Blacksburg/Christiansburg area. Modest cost a factor.

PQ


----------



## eam

We have three wonderful Nigerian Dwarf goats, 2 does (born 6/08, just a year old) and one buck (2 years old). The does are both pregnant and due at the end of the summer. The does are twin sisters, absolutely adorable. They are all very friendly, very social, easy to care for. $450 for the three. I have lots of pictures...will post if I can figure it out and there's interest! 

We're considering a milk cow so no longer need the goats. 

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Cara

I have a lovely registered Nubian doe in milk that I need to sell. I have to get out of goats because of our current living situation, so she is not being culled. She is out of the Elk Brook herd, second freshening three year old. She has raised twin wethers and the times that I have milked her, still given me nearly two quarts without separating them. She is easy to milk and has very nice conformation, though she is too thin for my taste right now. I will try to get pictures this afternoon. I would like $200 for her as she is in full milk and, except for a slightly lopsided udder, is show quality. I am in western Oregon, about half way between the Washington and California borders.


----------



## 2Sticks

Have 1 doeling, 1 buckling available. They were born 6/24/09. Doeling is red roan with white ears and facial markings. Buckling is brown with white marking over right shoulder.



SSS: Kastdemur's Full Disclosure
SS: Kastdemur's Full Breeze 91EEE
SSD Kastdemur's Breeze
S: Narrow Chance Copper Breeze 87VVV
SDS: Lakeshore-Farm ACE Starbucks
SD Wildwood ACE Seranade
SDD: Wildwood BS Cindy
Kids born 6-24-09 
DSS: SG Kastdemur's At Your Service
DS: Lakeshore-Farm ACE Starbucks
DSD: GCH Lakeshore-Farms Skipa Star 
D: Narrow Chance Dawning Star 88VEEV
DDS: Bailie's MSS Picaboo Icy-u
DD: King's Caprines Sandra Dawn
DDD: Bailie's MSS Koko Me Baby










Also have a 2 yr. old family milker available. Large doe, red with cream markings, excellent on milk stand, approx 8 lb daily. She is PB Nubian, ADGA registered. Pruittville bloodline.








Email or PM me if you'd like more information.
Tamera Jenkins
2Sticks Nubians


----------



## Elsbet

I want to find a home for our Nubian cross buckling, please. He is free to whomever wants him. He's not a problem goat at all, but we hadn't intended to keep him on, but had planned for freezer camp for him. Unfortunately, my daughter has fallen utterly in love with him, head over heels, and I don't want to put her through knowing we are personally eating him. I just never for a moment thought that they would become so attached to each other. I'm south of Greenville, SC, in Piedmont.
He's a lovely, well behaved boy, just not the breed buck we want to keep on here. PM me if interested, please.


----------



## Bricheze

New to dairy goats and I am looking for old/used equipment that you have upgraded from or don't use anymore. Just a hobby farm right now so I don't need anything to heavy duty.

Looking for:

Milking stand
Strainer
Disbudder
Any Milking Supplies

And anything else you think I might be interested in  PM me if you have anything! Just trying to start and FFA project without getting to much in debt! lol


----------



## smwon

I have a Nigerian Dwarf buckling/wether and a 14 month old wether. The buckling/wether will be ready for a new home by July 27th to August 10th at the latest. Please view this link for more info and pictures: http://lincroft.echoechoplus.com/goats_for_sale.html


----------



## waygr00vy

2 Nigerian dwarf bucklings for sale. One is tri-colored with blue eyes and polled. The other is black with tan points and lots of white splotches, blue eyes. I don't think this one is polled although sire is polled. Both are registerable with AGS, ADGA, and NDGA. More pics of the bucklings and their parents/bloodlines on my website. $250 each Also nigerian dwarf doe for sale. Red and white with blue eyes. She is over height so cannot be shown, although bred to a smaller buck her kids have been staying under height. 

www.sunnydazefarm.com


----------



## tioga12

Buckshot is in excellent health and is coming to you from a disease free herd. He throws very nice kids and has excellent dairy lines. (ADGA registration ID A1427727) He is 2 years old and is well-mannered; he is not overly aggressive during rut. 

Asking price is $200. We are looking for new bloodlines as we have used him for breeding the past two years and would consider a comparable trade. 

We are located in northcentral PA, about 35 miles north of Williamsport and 5 miles east of Rt. 15. You may call me at 570 324 5884 for further information, or send me a private message.


----------



## tioga12

I need to reduce my numbers and have had to make the unfortunate decision of deciding who goes. So I am selling some of my starter does this summer.

We live about 30 min. north of Williamsport, PA. An added benefit of our goats is that they are very hardy due to the extremely frigid winters of our region. Contact phone number is 324-5884.

The first picture is Justine, born on our farm in 2007. She is 50% Alpine and 50% Oberhasli, and is on the small side. She comes from excellent milking lines and is a good producer. She is a quiet doe, very healthy,sweet, and well-mannered, and has nice kids. We cross-bred her to a boer buck both in '07 and '08. She kids easily and is an excellent mother. (One of her twins from this year is in the background). Asking $125.00










The next doe is Fiona, born June of 2006. She is 50% Nubian and 50% Oberhasli. This doe is extremely hardy and healthy. She always looks sleek and her coat is super shiny. She is also well-mannered. She has very nice kids and is a heavy producer, but from the onset of her first freshening she had issues with mastitis, so this year I let the one side dry up. Despite that fact, she is a hard one to let go of. Asking $85.00










This is Reese, a January 2009 doeling that was bottle raised and would make an excellent pet. She is very friendly and sweet. She is registerable as 75% grade Alpine. The tips of her ears suffered from our extremely cold winter, but she is in excellent health otherwise. Asking $100.00









The last two does for sale are Jasmine and Honeydew, two quality grade Alpine twins whom I purchased in 2006 from a man who had used them for raising boer-cross kids. They are extremely heavy producers and raise nice, very growthy kids. I believe they were born in 2004. I got several promising alpine and boer cross kids from them over the past three years. Asking $125. each 









We also have a Registered purebred French Alpine buck for sale, listed above this post.


----------



## Wonderland

If anyone has a used metal milking stand at a reasonable price, please pm me or email me at [email protected]. I am willing to pay for shipping or come pick it up if you live near my area (west TN). I really want a metal one so it can be easily cleaned and not hold germs like wood, but the new ones are so darn expensive. :help:

Thanks.


----------



## Elsbet

Elsbet said:


> I want to find a home for our Nubian cross buckling, please. He is free to whomever wants him. He's not a problem goat at all, but we hadn't intended to keep him on, but had planned for freezer camp for him. Unfortunately, my daughter has fallen utterly in love with him, head over heels, and I don't want to put her through knowing we are personally eating him. I just never for a moment thought that they would become so attached to each other. I'm south of Greenville, SC, in Piedmont.
> He's a lovely, well behaved boy, just not the breed buck we want to keep on here. PM me if interested, please.


Decided to neuter and keep him for my daughter. Sorry for trouble.


----------



## smwon

smwon said:


> I have a Nigerian Dwarf buckling/wether and a 14 month old wether. The buckling/wether will be ready for a new home by July 27th to August 10th at the latest. Please view this link for more info and pictures: http://lincroft.echoechoplus.com/goats_for_sale.html


We have decided not to sell them... :clap:


----------



## rdhdstpchild

On the hunt for 1 female Pygora goat in TN or within 4 hours drive of Clarksville, TN.


----------



## Citychick

I am selling off some of my herd to help reduce feed costs. I have a pure bred toggenburg doe on her second freshening. Great on the stand really sweet broke for hand or machine milking. She comes with her papers so she can be registered $150.00. I have her doeling who can go with or separatelly, she is pure bred but no papers. Ready to wean $75.00. I also have a Nubian doe with papers asking $150.00 she is broke to hand or machine milk. Throws beautiful kids! Great milker! She can be sold with her buckling born 5-09. $200.00 for the pair. I will try to get pictures posted this afternoon. Thanks, Tori


----------



## Feral Nature

*$50.00 each if you get them between now and July 19th.*

Central Texas near Lexington, Giddings, Elgin, Rockdale, Caldwell, Austin, Bryan


LaManchas 4 spring doelings, disbudded

LaMancha FF doe self-sucks, disbudded 

LaBoer 2 dry does, 16 months old, ready to breed

MiniMancha 2 dry does 16 months old, ready to breed, horns, will not split up these two. Very cute pair.

MiniMancha buckling, ready to breed this fall, horns

My standard-sized LaManchas are from a gallon a day line and are recordable with ADGA. 

MiniManchas a registrable with MDGA

The LaBoers are from a Boer dam and a LaMancha sire and I had hopes of breeding them to a Kiko, but alas, the drought.

PM or email me [email protected]

Will post pics as I can. Any extra fees needed for recording/registering will be paid by buyer. I will not hold any goats, first come first served, cash only please. Other goats here not listed might be up for sale. I reserve the right to refuse sale if I feel it is in the best interest of the goats or myself.


----------



## meshale

I need to makes some room..so here we go 

I have a ADGA reg. Feb. 09, Nigerian junior doe kid, that i am selling , she is a buckskin, and she has blue eyes...should be a beautiful little show doe...she is $250. 

Last but not least, I have an ADGA senior LaMancha, Devonshire VX Azera, that i am selling she is a 3 year old and solid black, not in milk, Very sweet girl, I am asking $275. Pic of her here http://www.victorianhillfarms.com/Lamanchaseniordoes.html

Feel free to email or call....417-437-3194 
[email protected]

We are in SW Missouri


----------



## FarmGirl18

Sired by 'RDBG Integrity' the 2007 IBGA National Junior Grand Champion Buck, 'Shekinah's Jack Hammer' sure is a looker! Just turned a year old and he's huge. Long, wide, and level, not to mention a gorgeous head, this guy is sure to be an asset to your herd!! He is show quality, has been shown some and placed very well. He needs to be in the ring, as he's just getting nicer. He has a perfect bite and clean teats. Extremly easy to handle, very friendly and stands great for hoof trimming/bathing etc. Awesome pedigree as well, including RRD Ryals Topbrass *Ennobled*, JRA1 Agnew's Excaliber **Ennobled**, Eggspense Acount **Ennobled**, HILLTOP NITRO **ENNOBLED**, just to name a few. Call Bethany at 405-206-4898 or drop me an email [email protected] 










More pictures here- http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com/testimonials.html


----------



## grannieb

We live near Athens, Georgia. Because of our limited space, we must sell some of our goats. They are friendly, disbudded, dairy stock. Three are ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats. The other is sired by the Nigerian Dwarf buck listed below (Gator) and her dam is a LaMancha cross. I'm having trouble with the pictures, but will try to have that corrected soon. I think if you click on the links, you can see them. Prices are negotiable, so please PM me if interested.

http://www.geocities.com/browningfarm/2009-0602-Gator.jpg
*Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat*
This is CH AGS Little Tot's Estate Navigator. We just call him Gator . He is registered with AGS and ADGA, from good milk production lines, and is the sire of the other three we have for sale. Asking $225

http://www.geocities.com/browningfarm/2009-0602-Gracie.jpg
*Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat*
This precious, little, blue-eyed doeling was born in January of this year. We've named her Gracie, but you could change that. Her dam is Doublegate PAL Americana (we call her Meri). Meri had been giving us a little over a quart of milk per day, and her mother gave even more. It's not uncommon for a good ND to give 2 quarts per day. With Gracie's bloodline, she would make someone a great little pet as well as providing fresh milk when she gets a little older. We're asking $250 with papers, or $200 without.

http://www.geocities.com/browningfarm/2009-0602-Rascal.jpg
*ADGA Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat*
We call this little fellow Rascal. He is Gracie's brother. Very sweet temperament and has the potential of making a fine herd sire or could make a nice pet if wethered. Asking $125 with papers, or $75 without.

http://www.geocities.com/browningfarm/2009-0116-Heidi-smellsgood.jpg
*Nigerian Dwarf and LaMancha cross*
We call this little doeling Heidi. Her sire is shown above (Gator), and her dam is a LaMancha cross. She is so friendly! This one, too, would make a great pet and good milker. This is an old picture, but I will post another one as soon as I can. She was born in January of this year, too.


----------



## grannieb

Can someone help me with the post I just submitted? It's the one just above this and it's all way too BIG, but I don't know how to correct it! You can click on the links to see the pictures, but I would like to get it right!

Grannie B


----------



## grannieb

We just sold the three kids, but CH AGS Little Tot's Estate Navigator _(Gator)_ is still available.


----------



## LomahAcres

Still have some kids left from our 2009 kidding season. All disbudded, pulled at birth and raised on CAE Prevention. Please E-mail me with any questions you may have. We're located in south east Nebraska, near Lincoln. Everything is still on milk, but most are old enough to be weaned.


Doe #1:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Cassy09.jpg

Doe #2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Moonshine.jpg


Twins, born 4/23. No papers, Dam: El Lomah Ophillia (AM Nubian) you can see her lineage on the ADGA.org website. Sire is a Kinder buck, $100 each.

Doe #3

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Katie09.jpg 

Born 4/26, no papers, Dam: El Lomah Sunshine (Grade Nubian) Sire is a Kinder buck, $100


Doe #4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/RosebudLattes1.jpg

Doe #5 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Annie2.jpg

Nubian/Alpine Crosses, Twins born 4/18, Sire is Nubilop-Acres Jacob, can be registered as grade Nubian, dam is milking 9-10#'s as a 3rd freshener. $145 each

Doe #6

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/ItyBity09.jpg

Born 3/3, Dam: The Rawe's Beth (AM Nubian) Sire: Nubilop-Acres Jacob (PB Nubian) Can be registered as AM Nubian, Dam is milking 8-9#'s a day in her 5th freshening. $250

Doe #7

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Sophie09.jpg

Born 3/1 Dam: The Rawe's Esther (AM Nubian) Sire: Nubilop-Acres Jacob, can be registered as AM Nubian. Dam is milking 8-9#'s a day in her 5th freshening. $250

Kinder does- Set of triplets left, these are 4th generation, but I never got papers on the dam, so they can't be registered. $100 each or $250 for all 3, born 3/23, they are all black with white frosted ears, 1 had toggs, almost weaned.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Fawna-SweetPea.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/Flora.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/ChocolatesFawna.jpg

Kinder buck #1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Lomah-Farm/Goats%202009/SpotsBuck.jpg

Born 4/27, 4th generation, paperwork pending* $100 dam is milking 5-6#'s a day in her 3rd freshening.

May do discounts on multiple buys. I also have 3 adult kinder bucks, 1 kinder doe in milk and one mini-Nubian doe in milk that will be ready to go in another 1-2 weeks.

Please E-mail me if you are interested or have any questions.
Thanks for looking!
~ Kristen


----------



## rich2748

One two year old Saanen in milk, $150.
Two Alpine Bucklings born last week of February 2009, with registration application, $125 each.
One year old Alpine/Lamancha buck, $75.
Four Saanen/Alpine doelings born in February 2009, $75 each.
One American Alpine doeling born in February 2009, $75.

Our herd produced the Grand Champion and Reserve Grand Champion milkers at the County Fair this year and the Grand Champion dry doe last year as well as the Reserve Grand Champion dry doe this year. 

Will also have a 5 year old French Alpine Buck available in September. This is the buck that has made our herd winners in the show ring and on the milk stand. We have too many of his daughters now. So we must part with him. We will be asking $400 for him.

We are located in north central Indiana. Email [email protected] or call 
574-653-3058.


----------



## Obe-Willow

I have a Reg. Oberhasli goat buck for sale. His name is Noah, and he is 2 years old. I am asking $350 for Noah. Noah is CL/CAE free, and from a CL/CAE free herd. Noah has never been shown but is a very nice looking buck, his mother is a permanent grand champion.

Noah is in the Sire Development Program. http://www.adga.org/SD/SireDevelopment.htm


Ludwigs Mohawk Tu-Naomi' Noah

Reg:AB1426728 DOB:04/09/07
American Oberhasli
Sire: SG Redtail Ridge Violet's Tumaini +B

Dam: SGCH Squaw*Mountain F. Naiomi

Thank you for your interest!
Please e-mail for pictures and more info,
[email protected]
~Marisa~
Located in Lane County, Oregon


----------



## chicamarun

My kids have 1 Nigerian Dwarf Buckling left. Blonde with blue eyes.... he COULD be AGS registered - but we would rather just sell him outright for $75 to move him quickly.

His mom is here - dad is living at a neighbors farm. Both mom and dad are AGS registered. Both of her babies this year were blue eyed - but the other one was calico colored (black, tan & white)










He is just the last baby we have so we just want him to go to a good home.

We are at the local 4-H Fair this week so will be slow getting back to you....

We are located in Purcellville, VA


----------



## sherrie

I am sending this message for a friend. She has two nubian yearling does for sale.
Pruittville's G/M Parfait - N1452708
Parfait is spotted (brown and white). Her sire is Blissberry Mr. Goodbar. He is very spotted.

Summer Gold Salute's Seraphim - N1457603
Seraphim is spotted (black and white). Her pedigree has * and + all through it. 

My friend lives near Dallas, Texas. Her home number is 972-287-1815.


----------



## lamoncha lover

Husband is throwing his fits..all goats for sale.
4 reg lamancha does 2 from fiasco farms black and white and black white w tan 2yrs (175)and 1 yr (200)
2 coming yearlings (200) one is cream and one is white and brown
all top of line goats $175-200

1 saanen cross looks saanen about 8 months old..very big sweet girl 125.00
alpine cross with ready to wean baby baby is alpine saanen cross large and friendly 200
buckling nubian cross polled, spotted 50.00
come and look and make offer. Located in middle tn near nashville


----------



## BusyLivin'

I am looking for a Nubian buck to add to my herd in SW MO.

Thanks


----------



## lamoncha lover

lamoncha lover said:


> Husband is throwing his fits..all goats for sale.
> 4 reg lamancha does 2 from fiasco farms black and white and black white w tan 2yrs (175)and 1 yr (200)
> 2 coming yearlings (200) one is cream and one is white and brown
> all top of line goats $175-200
> 
> 1 saanen cross looks saanen about 8 months old..very big sweet girl 125.00
> alpine cross with ready to wean baby baby is alpine saanen cross large and friendly 200
> buckling nubian cross polled, spotted 50.00
> come and look and make offer. Located in middle tn near nashville


----------



## Bay Mare

I have a 1/2 Nubian 1/2 Lamancha buckling born on 06/13/09. He has the small elf ears and has been disbudded (no scurs). He is still a buckling but I am planning to wether him. If you would be interested in him as a buckling let me know soon. $50 obo

I live in the Lynchburg, VA area but also travel to Roanoke & Rocky Mount frequently to visit family. I can meet you or possibly deliver him to you near there.

Thanks,
Angela


Please excuse the junk in the back ground - we are in the middle of redoing some fencing and feeders.










Cleaning fenceline with mom and friends


----------



## BlsdMama

We are moving. My husband has taken a job in another city and paired with some serious medical issues we are parting with our doelings.

We had let go of our does and a few doelings earlier this year, keeping ONLY what we needed for family milking this spring and keeping the doelings out of the very best milkers with great udders.

These are not registered stock but should be amazing producers. And they were the best we had.  It's killing me to see them go, but right now we have a lot going on........ I'd really like to see them go to somewhere knowledgeable and they've been raised by our seven children so they are as tame and socialized as goats can get.

We're in Iowa.

Personality is the best in Latte - a Toggenberg/Saanen doeling. She is THE sweetest goat in the world. She was supposed to be retained by her owner as a doeling but as they bred mostly Saanens, we wanted just one little doeling with color and they sold us Latte. We've been holding onto her especially for what her udder should become. She's lovely.


I expect the other two to be milk monsters. The doe that delivered them (triplet doelings, all survived) had TONS of milk, over a gallon a day and we'd hit a gallon and a half a few days. She was a royal P.I.T.B though.  Her babies are better socialized. She was three when we had her. I'd have loved to see what she did as a four year old, but she and I didn't get along very well. She liked others, just not me.

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/1296067213/y9j42

And then our milking stand, goat pail, supplies, et cetera:
http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/grd/1296077422.html


----------



## greenhorn

I have 3 American Alpine doeling for sale, 2 born 5/30 and one born 6/21. Their parents are registered and come from good milk lines. All have been dehorned (by a vet) and have their CD&T shots. Here is a link to my Craig's List add as I am still trying to figure out how to add pictures:stars:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/1299857650.html

Thanks!


----------



## michaelearle

We are wanting to expand looking for good quality dairy goats.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm located between Binghamton/Syracuse/Ithaca ~ several Nigerian Dwarf goats for sale, some registered, some as friendly pets.


----------



## MissMenagerie

Selling all of my goats because we are moving and I don't need this anymore.
6 qt milking bucket and and Stainless Steel Mini Strainer for sale. I got them from Hoeggers and they are in good condition. 
$30+ shipping (if needed) takes everything.
http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn352/Bigsisto7/IMG_3349.jpg


----------



## southerngurl

Very nice little doe, check here for more pics and info: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=318682.


----------



## deafgoatlady

A Proverbial Carpine VMC Satin: She is CAE negative and is vaccinated for CL from the prevouis owner. She is black with frosted ears and muzzle.

Sire: Nickel's Vanguard Malone
Sire's Sire: Nickel's Admiral Halsey
Sire's Dam: Nickel's Mystic Malone

Dam: Black- Tie Elite Catalina
Dam's Sire: Royal Cedars Candy Elite *B
Dam's Dam: Haven-Hills Magic Catherine 3*M

* She is giving 1/2 gallon a day. She is very a good milker. There is nothing wrong with her. I have to sell most of my animals because we may have to move. I am asking $300.00. 


Govero Farms The Great Mela: She is 3 months old. I dont know if she is CAE negative because her mom was CAE postive but we gleaned her and never used the mom's milk since she was born. Her mom died right after she had her babies. She is registered also. She is polled so far. She is black, white forehead star,frosted ears


Sire: Jowanda's Diamond Dealer
Sire's Sire: Withrow's Legal Tender
Sire's Dam: Acorn-Acres Polly

Dam: Sirkil Dubba-U Mora
Dam's Sire: Sirkil-Dubba-U Moreo
Dam's Dam: Sirkil-Dubba-U Monica

* Her mom was the easiest to milk and it comes out very easy and was best milker. I am asking $125.00. 


Brown doe : I dont know what is her name and her bloodlines because I purchased her from Adel Pryor's Farm. She is CAE and CL negative. She is giving almost 1/2 gallon a day. She is a good milker. She milks to nothing. I am asking $250.00.

I am 1 1/2 hour south of St. Louis, Missouri. Thanks. If you want to see the pictures. Just ask me thru PM. Thanks..


----------



## KimM

Older, refurbished portable milking machine set up for one goat with belly-pail. I've used it 3 times since we refurbished it and it works very well, I just prefer to hand milk, and I'm only milking one goat so I don't need it.
It is on wheels and easy to move around. I had bought a new goat cluster (shells, inflations, valves, lines) from Hamby's and set it up so the belly-pail could be set away from the goat but it's a pain to clean the long hoses. You could get a new set of inflations and attach them directly to the belly-pail and clean up would be a breeze then. Asking $650.

Now, if someone wanted to start right out milking, I have an ADGA 2 year old Lamancha/Togg doe in milk (FF) for sale also. Asking $300. I was milking her once a day while she nursed her kids and was giving just under a half gallon per milking. I couldn't use that much milk and just left her kids on her 24/7, she is still nursing one kid.

For a package deal, I would add an 8 quart ss milk tote and a medium size strainer. (both from Lehman's)
Asking $850. cash for ALL. See the doe (Tiara) on my website, email for milker pics. 
Thanks


----------



## rich2748

We must sell all of our goats.

One five year-old French Alpine Buck $300.
One nine year-old Sable Doe in milk as of 8/8/09 150.
One three year-old Lamancha Doe in milk 200.
One two year-old American Alpine doe in milk 250.
One two yea-old Saanen doe in milk 200.
One one year-old American Alpine doe in milk 200.

All the above are registered with ADGA. The Buck has sired grand champion milkers and dry does. The 2 year-old Alpine was Grand Champion at our 4-H fair this year. The Lamancha was Reserve Grand Champion the past two years. The yearling was the champion yearling milker this year. Asking price is what we would like to have, we will accept any reasonable offer. If these do not sell soon we will have to take them to the sale barn. My hands are tied, too much pressure to do anything else.

We also have the following dry goats for sale.

One one year-old Sable doe $100

This years kid crop:

All are from the above adult animals.

One Sable/Alpine doeling born 2/25/09 
Two Saanen/Alpine doelings born 2/24/09
One Lamancha/Alpine doeling born 4/28/09
One Apline buckling born 2/23/09
One Lamancha/Alpine buckling born 4/28/09

Asking $75 each, but will consider any reasonable offer and will discount for group purchases.

This is a very difficult thing for me to do. I have spent 10 years in building a quality small dairy herd, but now circumstances force me to sell all of them.



None of the kids are registered yet but all except the Lamancha/Alpine buckling can be registered if you pay for the registeration.


----------



## catie430

KRIS'-KIDS PUZZLED MUSHU
Mushu is a 2 yr old brown buck. Produces amazing kids. His mom and grandma are moon spotted so he can produce those colors. He produced 2 moon spotted kids this yr. $300 Amazing bloodlines. Very correct structure.
SSSS : LITTLE-BIC'S PRIVATE DESIGN 

SSS : LITTLE-BIC'S LIMITED EDITION 

SSSD : LITTLE-BIC'S SWEET THANG 

SS : BRANICUR FARMS A-CAPPELLA 

SSDS : CROWN*POINT FDM IM NO YANKEE 

SSD : SWEET-HARVEST RASIN RAIN 

SSDD : SWEET-HARVEST RAINY MIST 

S : KRIS'-KIDS MUSIC MAN 

SDSS : RIO DEL ORO'S DANDY-LION 

SDS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT 

SDSD : PITTMANOR'S TMP AGATE 

SD : KRIS'-KIDS MAGGIE 

SDDS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT 

SDD : LIVE OAK ABBY 

SDDD : KENBRIAR'S SWEETHART 

KRIS'-KIDS PUZZLED MUSHU 

DSSS : LITTLE-BIC'S LIMITED EDITION 

DSS : BRANICUR FARMS A-CAPPELLA 

DSSD : SWEET-HARVEST RASIN RAIN 

DS : KRIS'-KIDS MUSIC MAN 

DSDS : CROWN POINT XDA CHATOYANT 

DSD : KRIS'-KIDS MAGGIE 

DSDD : LIVE OAK ABBY 

D : KRIS'-KIDS ME TOO IAM PUZZLED 

DDSS : C/F BLAISE 

DDS : LIVE-OAK SPECIAL EDITION 

DDSD : MEADOW OAK FARM BRE'ANN 

DD : KRIS'-KIDS ME TOO 

DDDS : KRIS'-KIDS VERN 

DDD : KRIS'-KIDS SAVANAH 

DDDD : LIVE OAK FANCY SPOTTED LADY


----------



## MissMenagerie

> Milking bucket and strainer near Salem, Oregon.
> Selling all of my goats because we are moving and I don't need this anymore.
> 6 qt milking bucket and and Stainless Steel Mini Strainer for sale. I got them from Hoeggers and they are in good condition.
> $30+ shipping (if needed) takes everything.
> http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/n...7/IMG_3349.jpg


SOLD
I can't seem to edit the original post......


----------



## firefly81

Adga Reg. Lamancha Buck
Born January 2009

Sire: Lucky*star's Lot Mr. Wondrful #l1364700
Dam: Devonshire Shb Homebrew #l1324846

$350


----------



## simplyflow

I am starting my search for a couple of does to help me begin again with goats. Very sadly, had to sell my herd last year due to family stuff.

Anyway, we are on beautiful 20 acres and I will be ready to start my herd within a month.

My preference would be two bred does in milk. I am not too terribly concerned with the breed and they need not be registered. We have had Nubians, LaManchas, Alpines, and mutts...loved them all (some more than others).

They do need to be from a CAE-free herd. 

We live in the U.P. of Michigan, but I am willing to travel a little. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly

Breeding Buck--Mystic Hollow Geronimo~ $200 
Viewed here http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/availablegoats
This is one handsome buck, we used him on 2 first timer does early in the year. Those kids arrived on 7/30 a set of QUADS!! & on 
7/31 a set of TRIPLETS!!! All are beautifully put together and just as flashy as he is. They can be viewed here (most take a bottle and are available) 
www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/newarrivals

I admire his nice wide, open escutcheon, elegant long neck, his supurb uphill stance and dairy charactor which he seems to be passing on to his offspring =o) 
Geronimo is very easily handled which make hoof trimming, show clipping and vaccinations a breeze. Truly, I would keep this guy for myself (and I have for a year) but I own his father and I just dont need 2 bucks from one bloodline in my small herd. We are retaining one of his daughters for our own herd program. 
Both his dam ~Camanna Mary Elizabeth~ and his sire ~Copper Penny Money To Burn~ lines go back to this exceptional doe http://http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/MCHTwinksPixie.htm
Possibly will accept a buck for buck trade depending on lines, let me know what you have =o) 


Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have =o) 
Have a great Day! 
Tonya 503-309-0846 
[email protected] 

Thinning our herd now, we have other goats available 
http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats


----------



## sherrie

Where are you located in Texas? Do you have pictures of him? My email is [email protected]


----------



## whiskeylivewire

We are looking for some starter goats. He wants meat goats, I want a milk goat. We live in SW MO and don't have much money. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Fauna

Healthy 2 yr. old tri-colored buck for sale in Jefferson Co. MO, just south-west of St. Louis. 

Amberwood Crusader's Mantle, "Cruiser" is very easy to manage, tested CAE negative for the last 2 years, CL free, very healthy, wormed regularly. Has always thrown beautiful babies, usually tri-colored and spotted, except for 2 or 3 which were still very pretty babies. He is from very good milk lines as well as out of Grand Champion show lines.

PM me if interested for photos which I can e-mail (as I can't figure out how to get them posted here)

$275.00


----------



## lettermom

He was born 
July 11th 2009. His Dam is Nubilop acres Rasberry Blossom and Sire is Nubilop Acres Sly Fox 
bottle raised, CAE free parents and we have no goats from any other place in our herd nor have our goats ever been exposed to any other goats than where they were purchased from (Nubilop Acres).
disbudded
$275
Sorry but he didn't want to stand still lol

at birth










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































very friendly little guy. More later and pics of his mama need to go because people kids need me lol!

he is related to all my does or i would keep him.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

We are thinning our herd and have decided to sell the following animals:
Yearling Nubian Buck "Buxom Belles Poky" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001457472 $150 obo or will consider trade--great bloodlines--Reserve Champion Junior Nubian Buck 2009 Wyoming Fuzzy Goat Show









Two Yearling Nubian Does $175 obo--again great bloodlines--very refined
"The Buxom Belles Divinity" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001457470










"Buxom Belles Milkyway" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001457468









3 Month old Registered Purebred Nubian Buckling "Buxom Belles Zorro" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001491607 $175 obo--great bloodlines--Reserve Champion Junior Buck Albany County Fair 2009
The Black and White buckling in this photo:









A picture of Zorro and Divinity's Dam's udder--2nd freshener--Best Udder of Show--Albany County Fair 2009









All of our goats are Dam raised, ADGA registered and have been shown in 4-H and open shows. We are CL and CAE free. We are looking for a new buck to breed our does to, and need to thin the herd. I will edit for pictures when I get home. PM me or email me at [email protected] if you are interested.

Laura


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

It wouldn't let me edit again.

Here is today's picture of Poky--Yearling Buck has one kid already.









And here is today's picture of Zorro--3 month old buckling.









Let me know if you are interested or need more pictures!
[email protected]

Laura


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I have an 9 month old great pry/antolian shepherd cross, still gaining the guard instint but will bark, however currently hes very friendly with strangers, but not dogs or deer.
Hes great with the goats and chickens but will eat eggs, very kind with the newborn kids. We have a donkey that takes care of the goats, and really just dont have a job for the pry to do.
Hes not neutered yet, current on shots asking a $100 for him as hes going to be a wonderful addition to a farm.


----------



## goatkid

I have a yearling Nubian milker, a yearling grade La Mancha milker, Nubian doelings and a Nubian buckling available. The dam to the buckling earned two milking legs this year. These goats are out of good bloodlines. I have a CL free herd. The milkers and dams to the doelings and buckling have current negative CAE test results. Kathie
[email protected]


----------



## catie430

UDDERLYCOUNTRY COWBOY grandson of IRON-OWL BLEUS COUGAR BTS. He is an awesome strapping buck. He is 3 yrs old and cream colored. We are selling cause we sold a lot of our does and he is pretty much related to everything we have left. He has amazing bloodlines. For more info on him or pics email or go to our website www.freewebs.com/udderlycountry He is on the buck page. If you would like any PTA or * info on some goats in his bloodlines just email Must go soon. Name your price


----------



## Bricheze

I'm looking for a purebred registered/registrable LaMancha buck with really good bloodlines. (Like championship  ) I live in Utah but I am willing to buy from Colorado, Idaho, Nevada, and Wyoming. We'll discuss price based on quaility, but I need to see good pictures, especially if I have to drive far!


----------



## coolestmimsy

We have 3 bucks for sale. Nick is ABGA registered and is an adult buck. He is a proven herd sire and has a very sweet personality. We have an over abundance of bucks so have to let some go to other herds. Nick has a great pedigree and would be a great buy for anyone looking for a quality buck.
Jacob is a 4-month-old buckling that shows great promise. His bloodlines are great on both sides and he is in the process of being ABGA registered. Prince Darius is a truly gorgeous buckling. He is just over 3 months old and is the youngest and largest buckling of this years crop. He has great bloodlines and is also in the process of being ABGA registered. His features are striking and his conformation is perfect. Go to our blog to see pictures because we can't seem to get them to upload on this site.
Contact us at [email protected].
You can also check out our blog at http://sarveracresfarm.blogspot.com/


----------



## coolestmimsy

At the moment we seem to be having problems with our blog. So if you would like to see pictures of our goats that are for sale go tohttp://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/1369883329.html (farm & garden)
We know that it posted.


----------



## goatiegirls

Offering the following PB Registered animals for sale. We have a clean CAE negative herd all from great bloodlines that milk and show well. 

LaMancha -2 yr old first freshener $275.00
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001431121

LaMancha âDry yearling	DOB 3/1/08 $225.00
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001456434

LaMancha â Doeling	DOB 3/1/09 $250.00
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001494644

LaMancha â Doeling	DOB 3/18/09 $175.00
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001494646

Nubian â Doeling DOB 2/27/09 $250.00
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001494642

LaMancha Buckling DOB 3/18/09
This little buck is priced to sell fast as Iâm out of shelter space for his growth and he is needing a job to do! $75.00 unregistered and $125.00 with paperwork. His pedigree is the same as the doeling above with the same DOB.

Email me for more info.


----------



## betsy h.

Saanens and Guernseys for sale in East TN- 

I have the following does for sale- prices are listed as 'at the farm'. Sold 'as 
is'. We are about 10 miles off of I-40, one hour west of Asheville, NC and one hour east 
of Knoxville, TN. Easy turnaround in our driveway.

I'd rather you come see them and get hands on them as pics do not always show well.

Saangreal Rat Fink- $100
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001473006

The following are all sired by Willow Run Alibaba Chicago- EEE 91- (Willow Run Sultan 
Alibaba- GCH Aloha son- X Willow Run Lancelot Uno)- Chicago daus. were 3rd place 2 and 3 yr. olds at the 2008 Nationals. He is in five+ herds and it throwing udders and milk. I am letting them go because I am concentrating on certain doe lines crossed with Chicago and cannot keep them all!

Saangreal Velma Kelly- pending- $150
Sire: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001273262
Dam: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001342687
Velma's dam Concertia is the full genetic sister of Cowgirl, the 2006 Res. CH Jr. Saanen

Saangreal Marlee- $200
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001473008
Marlee is linebred on Willow Run Lancelot Uno. 

Saangreal Roxie Hart- $200
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001466154

Saangreal Erin Beth- $300
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001466156

Guernseys- all priced at $400 each-

Glastnbury Iris- FB level yearling milker
Glastnbury Strawberry- SR level doe kid from this year
Stumphollo Wraspberry- FB Level milker

Email for details on the Guernseys- I will answer after work on Monday, Sept. 14th.

Betsy Hultin- Cosby, TN
ADGA Saanen and BGS Guernsey Dairy Goats
http://glastonburyfarm.blogspot.com
"Go to the mountains and drink goat milk" - Hippocrates


----------



## sunflower75

Boer Goat Bucks and Does For Sale in KS

Bucks For Sale - we have two flashy paint 97% American Purebred Boer bucks and a commercial Boer / Kiko mix buck available. The two Purebred bucks can be registered. One is black and white and the other is dark red and white. Both were sired by a solid black buck and are out of a nice paint doe, 2 clean teats. $170 each for them. We also have a nice, stocky, black headed commercial buck that is approx 78% Boer and 22% Kiko. $100. 

Does For Sale â We have a little bit of everything. Weanlings, yearlings and older does. Commercial, registered percentage and Purebred Does available. White, Red head, Black head, Solid black and paints available for sale. $100 and UP. We will give a discount for 3 or more goats bought together. 

Pictures and information on individual goats for sale are on the sales page of our website at http://www.kansasboergoats.com


----------



## catie430

UDDERLYCOUNTRY COWBOY grandson of IRON-OWL BLEUS COUGAR BTS. He is an awesome strapping buck. He is 3 yrs old and cream colored. We are selling cause we sold a lot of our does and he is pretty much related to everything we have left. He has amazing bloodlines. For more info on him or pics email or go to our website www.freewebs.com/udderlycountry He is on the buck page. If you would like any PTA or * info on some goats in his bloodlines just email Must go soon. For sale or trade. Would like another goat or miniature pot belly pig, but will consider other offers, so let me know what you have


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Alice Kaspar, Alton, Missouri 417 778 6628
All are disbudded, vaccinated, and have been on cocci prevention. CAE Free Herd








Mini Alpine Doeling Born June 8
Dam is outstanding milker
$100








Saanen/LaMancha Buckling Born July 31
Bottle fed, very tame
Lots of milk on both sides
$100








Mini Alpine wether
$50


----------



## oldcj5guy

For sale - 

4 fainting goat does in Central Arkansas. 3 are horned and 1 is polled. All of them are around 10 months old, all from different does and different bucks. These are smaller than some I have seen, but are very much fainters. Rear legs lock up going over things and they get stiff easily and are more than willing to fall over for you.

Can't get pictures up due to the whole dialup issue.


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly

~Sold~



Dreaming2Loudly said:


> Breeding Buck--Mystic Hollow Geronimo~ $200
> Viewed here http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/availablegoats
> This is one handsome buck, we used him on 2 first timer does early in the year. Those kids arrived on 7/30 a set of QUADS!! & on
> 7/31 a set of TRIPLETS!!! All are beautifully put together and just as flashy as he is. They can be viewed here (most take a bottle and are available)
> www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats/newarrivals
> 
> I admire his nice wide, open escutcheon, elegant long neck, his supurb uphill stance and dairy charactor which he seems to be passing on to his offspring =o)
> Geronimo is very easily handled which make hoof trimming, show clipping and vaccinations a breeze. Truly, I would keep this guy for myself (and I have for a year) but I own his father and I just dont need 2 bucks from one bloodline in my small herd. We are retaining one of his daughters for our own herd program.
> Both his dam ~Camanna Mary Elizabeth~ and his sire ~Copper Penny Money To Burn~ lines go back to this exceptional doe http://http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/MCHTwinksPixie.htm
> Possibly will accept a buck for buck trade depending on lines, let me know what you have =o)
> 
> 
> Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have =o)
> Have a great Day!
> Tonya 503-309-0846
> [email protected]
> 
> Thinning our herd now, we have other goats available
> http://www.freewebs.com/mystichollowgoats


----------



## cayenne47

Unexpected loss of employment. These girls need to go ASAP. All are friendly and up to date on shots etc.I have 4 doelings that are about 8-9 months old. Ready to breed for spring kids. Seventy five percent boer/25% nubian. Father is registered and pedigreed Boer buck.Huge and beautiful $75 each or take all 4 for $250. 
Four 3-year old proven 50 % does, bred back for spring babies. . $125each or all 4 for $450. 
One 3 year old wether. Good for testing your fences and just for laughs. He has the biggest smile and is super friendly.$125. 
Take all 9 goats for $725 a ready made herd with babies on the way.
You can see pictures on our website. Thanks
__________________


----------



## catie430

I have a yearling doe for sale for $150. Or will trade for another registered nubian or nigerian dwarf doe kid 5 months or younger. He dam is: 4-EVER-R'S CLAUDIA and her sire is SKY-KEL FARMS BF ROCKETMAN. I will be in Dallas on the 26th. I am located in College Station


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

I am located in northeastern Ohio, and need to find a buck to breed my does to in the next month. I would be willing to travel if nearby, or would board a buck at my house. I am in 4-H and want to go to a few shows next year if possible, so needs to be registered, and I would prefer a Alpine or Nubian. Any suggestions would be great to :]


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

4Hmomwyo said:


> It wouldn't let me edit again.
> 
> Here is today's picture of Poky--Yearling Buck has one kid already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is today's picture of Zorro--3 month old buckling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you are interested or need more pictures!
> [email protected]
> 
> Laura


Poky, Milkyway and Divinity have gone to a new home. Zorro is 4 1/2 months old now and still looking for a herd to join. PM me or email me at [email protected] for more pictures if you are interested.

Laura


----------



## catie430

Buckly is a sweet black and white nigerian buck. He is about 5 yrs old. he throws gorgeous kids. He does have horns. $175


----------



## countrylife

FOR SALE REGISTERED BOER BUCK (CHADWICK Mo.)

This listing is for my father so please PM for phone # or pics as I cannot post attachments
this Buck is registered 100% Boer
born 5/07


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Selling/trading out the boers and kikos I have as we are going to go into dairy goats.
I have a nice boer buck that is out of enobled eggs knight, has shown well for me. He was a bottle raised buck so hes gental and easy to handle, never had any problems with him getting the does bred and has thrown mostly doelings for me. Hardy buck, worm restistant and good hooves.
Then I have two bred does, one I have a kid here that I will be retaining for show, but her mother is a percentage boer doe, a higher percentage but no papers. I also have a grade kiko doe who is also bred to this buck and due in december. 
Asking 500 for the package deal. Pics are available but didnt want to clog up this section.


----------



## ChiniMiniRex

It brings me great sadness to have to list my beloved dairy goat herd for sale. Unfortunately circumstances force me to have to make some choices, and the goats must go. Listed below, for your consideration are some very strong genetics. All animals are for sale, as a group for the discounted price, or individually listed, priced as marked.

The senior does have all freshened this year with excellent mammaries, and equally good milk production. The buck is proven, as one of his daughters are also listed for sale. This buck has an outstanding pedigree, and crosses well with the does listed. He is very tall for a yearling, and has excellent dairy character.

SEVEN-MAPLES SH-OR SCAPEGOAT Registered American Togg Buck - $300.00
WEST-FORK-ACRES KBCW WHISTLE Registered American Togg Doe - $400.00
WEST-FORK-ACRES KBCW WHISKEY Registered American Togg Doe- $250.00
SEVEN-MAPLES R-BETH BOBBI SOX Registered American Togg Doe - $300.00
UDDER INSANITY BELS NIGHTSHADE Registered American Togg Doeling- $400.00
UDDER INSANITY BEBO ARGYLE Registered Grade Togg doeling - $350.00


Livestock (goats) $2000.00 total - $1800.00 for all + free custom feed & minerals on hand (about 200 lbs.) if you purchase all of the goats. Keep in mind, they are eating this feed as we speak, so whatever is left, goes with them. Delivery possible for free locally, and small fuel surcharge of 35 cents per mile, for buyers more than 10 miles away. Coming from zip code 18353.

After the animals are sold, the tack will also be available. This includes:
Electric Milking Machine - $600.00
Collapsible metal milking stanchion - $200.00
Disbudding Iron - $50.00
Emasculator for older bucks - $50.00
Castration bander w/ green rubber bands - $20.00
Misc items - Bucket straps, feed pans, hoof trimmers, scur/hoof nippers - all for $25.00
Meds - various prices

I would prefer to make this a package deal for someone who wants to get started with dairy goats, and will negotiate on the price as a package.

Serious inquiries only, please & Thanks for viewing my ad!


----------



## catie430

Buckly is a very sweet unregistered nigerian dwarf buck. He is about 5 yrs old. He throws some gorgeous kids. 2 of my does will be kidding with his kids. Email for pics or you can check out my website at http://www.freewebs.-com/udderlycountry- I can also get you pics of his previous kids if you would like to see them. For sale or will trade, let me know what you have. NAME YOUR PRICE!


----------



## goatiegirls

We have 2 remaining does for sale this year. One dry yearling, one
doeling -both from the same dam -their dam has been generous with 
doe kids so we are keeping one and selling one of each breeding.

ANM Caprines FA Dominique 3/1/08 $225.00 
SS Little-O-Acres Chipotle
S Ridgerunner Chipâs Famous Amos
SD Nickelâs DDL French Lace

DS Royal-Ransom Expert Oreo Twist
D Forrest-Pride Twistâs Mystery
DD Forrest-Pride Enforced Magic

ANM Caprines VV Celeste 3/1/09 $200.00
SS Lucky*Starâs F Grand Vizier
S Little-O-Acres Viziers Valiant	
SD Little-O-Acres Tempera

DS Royal-Ransom Expert Oreo Twist
D Forrest-Pride Twistâs Mystery
DD Forrest-Pride Enforced Magic

Email me for more info- include your phone # for return call
thank you


----------



## JustGettingBy

I am looking to sell 5 pygmy doe babies, all ready to go, have two nigerian dwarf doe babies willing to sell also. Unregistered but all up to date on their shots. All very friendly and love being around children. Just getting ready to downsize a little before winter hits. $75 each.

Katie in Wales :cowboy:


----------



## sadie6447

Great pyranese (not spelt right) puppies halfway between kc and springfield mo on 13 Hwy. I purchased one for my goats but my 2 of them (goats) are mean and they attack dogs, so I cant keep him. One someone elese bought and could not care for. Both are out of same litter, males, and have grey markings. Would like 25 dollars to help pay for feeding them since I am giving away.


----------



## Kshobbit

I am looking for a LaMancha buck or buckling. Papers/registration not important, good milking bloodlines is very important. As well as good feet and legs and barrel. I have 4 grade LaMancha does and need a buck. Thank you


----------



## Meadowlark

I have three 6 month old pygmy billy goats for sale. One white, one chocolate, and one chocolate belted. I live in extreme NW Kansas (tri-state area). These guys are tame, all natural, without papers.

Wanting $45 each, but will trade for some younge laying hens. I am willing to travel a reasonable distance. Needing to get rid of them soon.

I will gladly send pictures via e-mail.

[email protected]

Thanks, from Meadowlark


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

100% Reg Boer Doe. Dob 10-15-04 Currently Open. Traditional Color. Very Nice Doe. Long bodied and wide. Clean 4 teated. Asking $450 Obo. Or May Trade For Bred Nubian Or Boer Doe. Located in central La. I bought this doe hoping to use her as a show doe but she will not tame down enough. Maggie is an extremely nice doe. Should produce some really nice kids. Can get more pictures.

Sire: E.G.G.S Nash
Sires Sire: Eggsorcist En*
Sires Dam: Eggstender

Dam: BARC BOERS P02
Dams Sire:E.G.G.S Nash
Dams Dam: Star 7 Sophie


----------



## SLD Farm

Looking for a Saanen Doe. Papers not important but must be healthy and CAE free. In or out of milk OK. Needs to be local or within a reasonable driving distance.

Shannon L. Darby
SLD Farm
Beallsville, OH
http://www.sldfarm.net


----------



## steamydropper

looking to buy a year old meat wether , need it in a hurry though.

in the Boston area


----------



## Wags

For Sale: ADGA/AGS registered *Nigerian Dwarf Doe* DOB: 5/07/2006 - pedigree and pictures available at http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html

Jasmine is beautiful long bodied doe that may be bred to AGS/ADGA Capri-Dance RA-Maple Sunshine with a kidding date in early March. $250


----------



## Feral Nature

MiniMancha bucks, three to choose from. One is already registered with the MDGA and the other two are registrable. Very ready to breed to your MiniMancha, LaMancha or Nigerian does. Will ad pics. The price is $250. each on the bucks.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Cannon_Farms said:


> Selling/trading out the boers and kikos I have as we are going to go into dairy goats.
> I have a nice boer buck that is out of enobled eggs knight, has shown well for me. He was a bottle raised buck so hes gental and easy to handle, never had any problems with him getting the does bred and has thrown mostly doelings for me. Hardy buck, worm restistant and good hooves.
> Then I have two bred does, one I have a kid here that I will be retaining for show, but her mother is a percentage boer doe, a higher percentage but no papers. I also have a grade kiko doe who is also bred to this buck and due in december.
> Asking 500 for the package deal. Pics are available but didnt want to clog up this section.



UPDATE, one doe had two bucklings, shes still for sale, as well as the buck, bred boer doe, a registered doeling (light headed one in my avatar). I need to sell especially the buck so no reasonable offer refused, delivery is possible at your expense up to 1500 miles.


----------



## copperkid3

*







*


Most people don't want to buy a 25# bag of this stuff
and have it sit around unused, because it's too expensive! 
This will be enough to get you through the rough patches 
as it makes enough for approximately 12 feedings. 
Makes a great Christmas gift or stocking stuffer for those 
goat people who are hard to shop for. 
Stock up now....kidding season is just around the corner!

We are selling a 3 pound package of Sav-A-Kid goat milk
replacer, manufactured by Milk Products, LLC. 
Instructions are included, but there is no measuring cup. 

Packed in reusable zip-lock type bags, these packages can be shipped 
via USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope Mail to all 50 states and U.S.
territories for $9.95 + $5.00 postage. No other overseas sales allowed.

This goat milk replacer is suitable for those newborn orphaned
or rejected goat kids until they can tolerate cow's milk. 
Not for human consumption so please keep out of the reach of children. 
Also, it is not to be used for lambs as it contains copper.

This product was made in a feed manufacturing facility that
does not handle or store products containing animal proteins
prohibited in ruminant feed.

email contact:*[email protected]* to place an order. 
Acceptable payments are by PayPal or U.S. Postal Money Orders. 


*







*


----------



## vulpinefarms

I have 4 beautiful does for sale. I've been too busy for them, and 3 are ready to be bred as first freshener. 
1-Purebred registerable Alpine. Color is Broken Chamoisse. She is gorgeous! DOB 04/08 $350
1- ADGA registerable Alpine(75%)/Saanen cross. Black with white DOB 03/08 - $275
1- ADGA registerable Alpine (75%)/Saanen cross. Black with whtie DOB 03/08 - $275
1- Purebred registerable Lamancha - mostly black with white star on head- DOB Spring of 2009 - $225

All beautiful girls from tested herds. 3 from Gravel Ends Farm in Hillsboro, KS. Ready to be bred for Spring kids. I can send pictures upon request. I'll be taking some later. 

Thanks!


----------



## dbarjacres

We are now taking reservations for 2010 Nigerian Dwarf kids and also have a buckling for sale.

Check out www.dbarjacres.com for what we do/will have!

Our herd is from prominant herds across the country and great milkers and conformation. We test annually and have a clean herd. We also participate in linear appraisal.


----------



## crazygoatgal

Please help me!!!! I have to get rid of my goats and time is not on my side. My animals are disease free, tested this month, and are healthy and happy. I have all ages and colors. I am willing to do a free lease option if that makes it easier for those who don't have lots of money to initially invest in a herd, but I will stay in contact to check on them and see how they re doing. They are my pets, as well as production animals and I love them very much. Please feel free to call me. 802 673-6738


----------



## madness

Two male French Alpines bucks for sale.

ADGA registered buck DOB: 3/30/08 $250
He is from very milky lines, his two doeling daughters on site have precocious udders. His half sisters on site milked over a gallon a day during their first freshening. He has some milk in a teat as well - no problem with it either.










ADGA registrable buck DOB: March 09 (in my notes...) $150
Son of the previous buck. Ready to breed some ladies! Pictured with him is his wethered brother. They can go as a pair if you need a companion. The buck is standing sideways to the camera.










Located in Dale TX - about an hour SE of Austin. Near Lockhart and Bastrop.


----------



## firefly81

i am needing a bottle baby for a buddy for the niggie i have. doesnt matter what breed or sex.
we are located near joplin missouri


----------



## GoslingFever

Looking for polled Nubian

OR

ADGA registered Nubian or Alpine (if registered, doesn't need to be polled)

Will trade for a 3 year old bay mare - paint x Quarter Horse cross.

Thanks!

East Tennessee


----------



## valcwby01

***WANTED LGD**** Does anyone know where a REASONABLY priced lgd could be found? Needing to have an lgd with my herd. Having losses, mainly from the "two legged" predator!! Have posted signs, but guess they don't read as well as I thought they would. My Rottweiler cannot be trusted alone with the herd, and the terrier is not as intimidating as a large dog. (He has been hurt a couple of times by the "two legged coyote") Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## luvzmybabz

valcwby01 said:


> ***WANTED LGD**** Does anyone know where a REASONABLY priced lgd could be found? Needing to have an lgd with my herd. Having losses, mainly from the "two legged" predator!! Have posted signs, but guess they don't read as well as I thought they would. My Rottweiler cannot be trusted alone with the herd, and the terrier is not as intimidating as a large dog. (He has been hurt a couple of times by the "two legged coyote") Any help would be appreciated.


Where are you located? I saw a litter of GP that had been raised around goats on craigslist almost asked hubby for one for XMAS but we already have 2 large dogs already. Our GP is too fiesty for the goats still and she is over 1 year old she want's to chase then.


----------



## valcwby01

luvzmybabz said:


> Where are you located? I saw a litter of GP that had been raised around goats on craigslist almost asked hubby for one for XMAS but we already have 2 large dogs already. Our GP is too fiesty for the goats still and she is over 1 year old she want's to chase then.


I am in New Mexico, the Albuquerque area. Would love to have more information. Please PM me.


----------



## firefly81

we will start kidding the first of febuary. i have a large amount of girls bred, i pull most kids off at birth and dont want to mess with the extra buckling. they need to be picked up as possible hopfull within the first 24 hours, they stay here to long and i get attached. 
there will be lamancha and alpines and some alpine lamancha crosses
pm me with your phone number so when they start becoming aviable i will be able to call you.
we are located in sw. missouri between joplin mo. and pittsburg kansas


----------



## deineria

We are looking for Reg. Nubian does and doelings close to Iroton, Oh, Huntington, WV or Ashland, Ky.


----------



## MJFarms

Saw some reg. nubains on toledo Craigslist yesterday 125ea 300 for 3 . They are in Woodville Oh.


----------



## wintrrwolf

1/2 nub 1/2 lamancha buckling for sell kc, mo craigslist that is nice looking








love his color but the breed is not part of my herd plans otherwise I would nab him quick.


----------



## Feral Nature

Feral Nature said:


> MiniMancha bucks, three to choose from. One is already registered with the MDGA and the other two are registrable. Very ready to breed to your MiniMancha, LaMancha or Nigerian does. The price is $250. each on the bucks.


I have 2 left. Still in rut. These are from nice lines here in Texas.


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

I am looking for some goats to buy. Boers, nubians or fainting goats. I need one billy and 2 or 3 does. Will take open or bred. I live near Savannah, TN and will travel up to 8 hours away or will pay to have delivered. Please pm me and i will give you my phone number and we can talk on the phone for more information.

Thank you,

Tammy Gray


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Nubian Bucklings. CAE CL free herd. North Arkansas. $150

Dam:http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/jodie.html

Sire:http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html


----------



## Patty0315

Saanen Bucklings starting at $75.00 each 3 days after birth . CAE & CL free herd . Nice milk & show lines.

Patty
[email protected]

We start kidding in Feb.


----------



## Ping

Three-year-old, spayed female. 

Anatolian/Great Pyrenees cross 

Up-to-date on shots and rabies. 

Experience with bum lambs, poultry, rabbits, and goats.

Excellent working dog who is all business about her job. She watches the skyâour property is a âno flyâ zone, patrols the perimeter, etc. She is socialized to humans. She is wary of strangers but friendly with those she knows. She knows basic commandsâcome, sit, leave it, enoughâand walks on a leash. She is a barker, which is part of her job, so if you or your neighbors are sensitive about this, she is not the dog for you. She is able to climb five foot high fencing if she feels she needs to, so her new home must be fully fenced with electric or woven wire fencing. She is food aggressive with other animals. This is only with animals. There is NO aggression toward humans and she has never hurt an animal, just growled and barked. She is very submissive toward her owners. She is an alpha female with our other dogs. She is devoted to her livestock and works rain or shine.

She is an awesome dog and we love her. The only reason we are parting with her is because my husband has taken a significant pay cut and we are downsizing all our livestock. Please understand that we will be screening all interested parties. This is NOT first come, first serve. We prefer she go to a home that understands LGDs and their differences from other dogs. She will only be placed in a working environment, not as a pet. Please expect to be interviewed and be willing for us to possibly visit your home prior to placement. Asking $400.00.

Thanks so much,

Talia
talia.heath AT gmail dot com


----------



## garyh141

We have 3 proven Nigerian Dwarf Bucks for sale, time to change bucks.
1 that is only half nigerian

http://www.ittybittycritterfarm.com


----------



## HappyFarmer

I just wanted to let others know this dog sounds like a deal based on the information posted. I could have written this about a few of my dogs, though mine aren't for sale nor ever will be if I can help it. For an owner who has not the time to train an LGD, but who understands the breed, this dog would be a fantastic first lgd, and there is 3 years of training/experience on the dog.

For the record I do not know Ping, nor have ever communited with them. I just recognize a good dog when I see one, based on the info posted.
HF




Ping said:


> Three-year-old, spayed female.
> 
> Anatolian/Great Pyrenees cross
> 
> Up-to-date on shots and rabies.
> 
> Experience with bum lambs, poultry, rabbits, and goats.
> 
> Excellent working dog who is all business about her job. She watches the skyâour property is a âno flyâ zone, patrols the perimeter, etc. She is socialized to humans. She is wary of strangers but friendly with those she knows. She knows basic commandsâcome, sit, leave it, enoughâand walks on a leash. She is a barker, which is part of her job, so if you or your neighbors are sensitive about this, she is not the dog for you. She is able to climb five foot high fencing if she feels she needs to, so her new home must be fully fenced with electric or woven wire fencing. She is food aggressive with other animals. This is only with animals. There is NO aggression toward humans and she has never hurt an animal, just growled and barked. She is very submissive toward her owners. She is an alpha female with our other dogs. She is devoted to her livestock and works rain or shine.
> 
> She is an awesome dog and we love her. The only reason we are parting with her is because my husband has taken a significant pay cut and we are downsizing all our livestock. Please understand that we will be screening all interested parties. This is NOT first come, first serve. We prefer she go to a home that understands LGDs and their differences from other dogs. She will only be placed in a working environment, not as a pet. Please expect to be interviewed and be willing for us to possibly visit your home prior to placement. Asking $400.00.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Talia
> talia.heath AT gmail dot com


----------



## 2Sticks

Born 1-20-10. 1 doe, brown with white crown and black stockings
1 buck, black with rust markings, white on forehead and right side
1 buck, brown with white on crown, white on sides and gray spots


SSS: *B Kastdemur's Full Disclosure 91EEE
SS: *B Kastdemur's Full Breeze 91EEE
SSD: Kastdemur's Breeze 92EEEE
S: Narrow Chance Copper Breeze 87VVV 
SDS: *B Lakeshore-Farms ACE Starbucks
SD: Wildwood Ace Serenade
SDD: Wildwood BS Cindy

DSS: ++*B SGCH Copper-Hill Alginons Breakaway
DS: +B SGCH Cam's-Menagerie Breakaway Pan 
DSD: CH Cam's-Menagerie CFP Pansy
D: SG C/Rem CMBP Sugar Baby 1*M
DDS: ++*B GCH Faith-Farm AG Genesis 
DD: Bailie's K&Genesis Marbled Eve
DDD: Bailie's MSS Karen By Night


Pictures are available on request.

Tamera Jenkins
www.2sticksnubians.com
Lumberton, Ms


----------



## ChiniMiniRex

Up for grabs is an electric milking machine suitable for one standard sized dairy goat, but can be expanded to two. This great HAND SAVER was used for a half a season last summer (May-August). It comes complete with electric vacuum pump, pressure gauge, Stainless Steel Surge style milk can, teat cups and black rubber inflations, clear milk tubes, and working pulsator. Average milking time can be reduced to just 3-5 minutes per goat. Entire unit is completely portable, and fairly light weight for carpal sufferers like me!

I also have another milk can available that will come with this machine's asking price. The other can is a interesting item, it is also a 'belly pail' style, but made by DeLaval. It also has the SS teat cups. I am also including teat dip, udder wash, and dairy soap for cleaning your milking supplies. Two SS milking pails also included (if I can find them!) .

Asking $800.00, local delivery possible!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Looking for that perfect Purebred Nubian buckling to improve your herd with? I have several does on my website kidding in Feb and March whose son's will be part of my soaking wet buckling sale. Get put on the list, get an email when a buckling is born, if you can come and pick him up by the weekend after he is born, he and his application of registry to ADGA are yours for $100! All kids come with their dams currect CAE negative paperwork and will be on the bottle.

Check out the herd on lonesomedoenubians.com and then send me an email with your name and contact information. IF you need a health certificate to cross state lines that is $35. Email [email protected]


----------



## Harmony Goats

Two Grade Experimental Doelings 63% Lamancha, 13% Saanen. This is a repeat breeding. 
Sire: Harmony Goats FDR Chester http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001404939
Dam: The Harmony Goats Madison http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001446113.
$150 ea. if picked up by 6 weeks. (picture 1 week old)


----------



## birdiegirl

Several to choose from. Some have blue eyes. Most are not disbudded. See available goats here: http://www.figforestfarm.com/Goats-For-Sale.html


----------



## yarrow

I'm offering 2 nubian kids (adga purebred, with reg. applications) 
1 Doeling/1 Buckling... they are a lovely mix of some wonderful bloodlines. I will let them go together (hate the idea of a lonely bottle baby, so I'll take the money loss.. just to make sure they have each other to snuggle with) BOTH for only $175.00 ---Edited to add--- if you only want one of the two.. (and have at least one other bottle baby for company) I'll sell them separate for $125 for the doeling, $100 for the buckling.

Doeling... born 1/11/2010 - Solid light brown with smidges of cream-
She is the first solid colored kid any of us can recall her dam ever having. (usually it's wild spots & splashes) .. but this little girl was born a rather *plain jane* brown. She is out of a set of triplets (siblings are a wildly spotted buckling and a black & white doeling) Her dam is one of my favorite old gals.
DAM: Little-O-Acres Double Dip (Bella)
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001298986 
She is a Brown Sugar Double Stuff daughter (BROWN SUGAR'S CROWN AMBASSADOR bred back to his dam) She is still producing well (her udder is still well attached and she's easy to milk) Bella usually has quads, but this year it was just triplets.. so she may be starting to slow down a bit. (Bella is also the dam of Jinx & Jeepers.. both can be seen on my website.. address under my signature)
The little brown girl's sire is a young buck of my own breeding 
Sire: Ages Ago Acres Morning Wood (Woody)
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001461891
Woody's dam is one of my No-Doubt does.. Edith (HUGE, blue roan who milks just under 2 gallons a day.. who needs a cow, when you have Edith in the herd LOL) Woody's sire was my Crown-Hill buck Morrie. A BIG, sweet love bug of a guy. I'm excited about this mixture of Woody & Bella.. enough that I'm retaining the litter sister to the little brown girl... (and I'm picky on whose babies I keep!)










Buckling- born 1/10/2010 - Black & bright copper. love his eyebrows!
Carla gave me twin bucks this year. I've held on to this guy (I want to keep him, but own his sire.. just don't need him, but still want him LOL.. so I've convinced myself to let him go with the brown girl.. and make pretty babies with her on someone else's homestead) Carla is a wonderful doe. She's not as tall as some of my does, but she's built like a brickhouse (in a very pretty dairy way LOL) She is an easy keeper and holds her weight well, even when she's milking heavy. Carla is a grand-daughter of the famous REGEHRS #1 LADY TAPANGA. There is nothing I'd change about Carla.. love everything about her. She is one of the most loving does in the herd. This little boy is just like mom. He LOVES to snuggled and hugged. Carla is my favorite doe to handmilk. She has for my hands the perfect teats..nice round udder, milks down to nothing.. milks out fast. 
here's her pedigree Capering-Valley T Lady Magic (carla)
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001389972
Carla was bred to our new jr. herd sire, Journey. 
Cream-of-Kansas' Frostsjourney (Journey)
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001389972
Journey's dam took 3rd place/3rd udder in the 3 year old class at the nationals in KY. She's a beautiful solid black doe. Journey's sire was the famous Amberwood Jedi's Winter Frost. I could not be happier with the kids I'm getting from Journey. They are EXACTLY what I had hoped for when I bought him. This little buckling does his dad proud. Long, wide, lovely head/ears.. just a nice, nice boy..
(((black & copper boy, looking at the camera)))


















as always.. CAE neg/CL free (we test yearly)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## jBlaze

GREAT looking pair Suz!!!
(lucky for my DH you don't live closer!)


----------



## yarrow

jBlaze said:


> GREAT looking pair Suz!!!
> (lucky for my DH you don't live closer!)


how sweet.. thank you... they are both sold and going to their new home saturday. ... we have 8 more does due to kid in March (and I plan on doing some traveling this spring/summer.. who knows.. maybe I'll end up in your area LOL)

susie


----------



## SLD Farm

*Full Blood Boer Goats Available*

I have registerable fullblood kids available. 2 4H wether potentials, 1 red doe, 2 traditional does, and 1 paint buck. Solid with good confirmation.
Also available is my red herdsire. 3rd generation red buck that throws color and confirmation. Renior, Eggstreme and more bloodlines. See all on my website: http://www.sldfarm.net


----------



## Wags

I have two *Nigerian Dwarf Does* available:

ADGA/AGS Castilleja Jasmine
DOB: 5/07/2006
Jasmine is bred to Capri-Dance RA-Maple Sunshine and should kid sometime in March.

AGS Wags Ranch SA Rosanna
DOB: DOB: 6/09/2009

Pictures, pedigrees and more info can be seen at: http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html


----------



## Patty0315

Dam is L.J.V. Lady reg # s1442112

Her dam is Ch Willow -Brook Justin's Lacey s1192775
Her sire Willow-Brook Andrews Diplomat*B s1219906

Sire reg is pending {Ivan}

Ivans dam Willow-Brook Designer Illusion s1246058
Ivans sire Willow-Brook Little Guy *B s1315884

Ivans full sister is a massive very correct doe . She weighs around 240 . She has only been shown once at NYS Fair and took first place in her class. She also took milk awards. This was as a FF.

Buckling is priced at 300.00 will consider trades . Discount may be given to herds on test.

Patty

[email protected]


----------



## ar_wildflower

2 year old nubian doe should kid in April $150 
2 year old alpine doe in milk should kid in june $100
Yearling Saanan Buck $50.


----------



## christij

I have two postings on the barter board - doelings and one buckling. 

For some reason thought I can't get the link to work. 

Nubian doeling born 2/18 - on the bottle and ready to go. $100. 

3/4 Lamancha buckling 2/18 - on the bottle, disbudded and ready to go $15. 

3/4 Lamancha doeling born late Dec. will be weaned mid-March. $100. 

All goats have tested CAE free. You can see pictures on the barter board on via my wesite link.


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

2 reg boer does for sale. 1 FB DOB 10/15/04 traditional color. E.G.G.S breeding top and bottom. 4 teated, good bite. $350. 1 PB DOB 4/4/08 traditional color, ryals bred. Was shown in 4-h last year. 2 teated, great bite. $250. Both exposed to FB blk/white texmaster buck. Will take $500 obo for sold together. Can get new pics...these were taken last fall before they got their winter coats. Located in central louisiana. Pick-up only. Health papers available at buyers expense.
FB Doe

























PB Doe

























Buck they are exposed to can be see here: http://hawkesfarm.web.officelive.com/TexmasterBuck.aspx


----------



## cmharris6002

We are very pleased with how our does cross with this buck. Many of these breeding's are repeated from last year.

Sire,
HITTLE ACRES LF ACE STATUS - N001427353

Dams,
Blissberry Wild Romance - N1326497 1 doe available $350
Blissberry Almost Tangerita - N1409622 1 doe available $350
Blissberry FT Rocks Ann - N1426869 1 doe available $450
Blissberry Freestyle Asia â N1444645 1 doe available $350
Kaleidoscope Acres Violet - N1344163 2 does available $300
Kaleidoscope Acres Essie - N1344489 1 doe available $250


----------



## Obe-Willow

I have two registered Oberhasli bucklings for sale. They were born 02/14/10 and 02/11/10, and are being de-horned next week. They have a great pedigree, and are out of gorgeous milk lines. Their dams are really easy to milk, and produce a lot of milk. They are being dam raised and will be available at 8-10 weeks old. I am asking $200 each
My herd is CAE/CL negative and is tested annually. All of our goats are very healthy and are up to date on all routine care (immunizations, hoof etc...).

Please e-mail with any questions, and for pictures and information on pedigrees.

[email protected]


----------



## bcr495

2 Lamancha bucklings for sale:
First one born 1/5/10-
Registered Annushka Farms Samson
Black with white spot on left side
$125
Second one born 1/8/10
Non-registered out of a American Lamancha buck and a registered grade doe
tan with stripes
$75

they both are ready to go now, eating grain.


----------



## victory

I currently have two does available for sale. One doe is ADGA and AGS registered, she is two years old, black with blue eyes. She kidded last year no problem, and we did milk her for a while. I am getting out of Nigerians and she is my last Nigerian doe, and very favorite. She is very friendly, loves attention, and other goats. We also have dogs, cats and chickens that she is used to being with. She is bred for March/April babies...300.00...
The second doe available is a TINY little doe, born last year, and not a breedable doe as she is way way too small. She comes from quality stock but never grew. She is healthy and happy, very friendly and a bit on the bossy side with other goats. She will only go to a pet home, with no papers on the agreement that she will be returned if you are not able to keep her. we are asking 200.00 for her...Please email for pics...both of these goats are current on vaccines, de worming, hoof trims..and are from CAE/CL free herds


----------



## semogoat

WTB: small herd of goats in sikeston-cape area. 12-24 animals
it may take a week to reply. send offer by private message . i will reply to all offers.
looking for a fairly uniform bunch, but not paying extra for purebred or registered


----------



## Kshobbit

I would like to buy 1 to 2 LaMancha doelings registered and good milking bloodlines, at an affordable price. I know the last part is the hardest to find but I lucked into a really nice buck with wonderful show/milk bloodlines and would like to raise some nice dairy goats from him. In a reasonable distance from southeast Kansas area.


----------



## tioga12

I will be offering several quality registered and recorded grade Alpine does over the course of the next several months. They are beginning to freshen now and some of the does will be sold with their offspring. I currently have two unbred yearlings and a newly freshened yearling doe, all with nice milking lines. Two are recorded grade 75% Alpine and the other is a purebred French Alpine. Beautiful colors and markings, disease free. 
Please contact me for further information and updates. We are located in northcentral PA, about an hour from the NY border.


----------



## jill.costello

*Hi, I am posting this email I got from a member of my goat group here in Florida: I have no idea if she'd ship, and I have not personally seen the animals, but I thought I would pass it along. Anyone interested, please PM me for her contact info, thanks!, Jill*

Hello everyone,

I do this with a heavy heart but I have to sell my goats

Great house Anna Regina- Sire Jan-T Dusty Conquest-LA2006,2002,2001, Dam-Greathouse Anna Kirsten.
We call this doe "Bella" she is a first freshner, in milk with a 4 week old buckling and Doeling. 

Great House Anna Susan- due to freshen the beginning of April- same as above, We call her Sugar, sister to Bella.

The girls are 2 years old and we also have a Buck(sire to the the kids)- Great house Dreamcatcher- Sire Longman's Dreammaker-LA2008, Dam Greathours Anna Trista. He is one year old and in beautiful condition and beautiful markings with spots.

All three of these were bought from Jan Meister, spoiled from birth, hand raised and bottle fed. They are CAE negative and are up to date with their CDT boosters.

Life has become too complicated, with working full time and i cannot give them the attention that they deserve, it has taken me 4 years to get to this point and now it is too much for me to handle.

For further questions, please email me privately at xxxxxxxxxxxxxx or call xxxxxxxxxxxxx, please make me an offer and I will take the highest, if anyone has an idea of how much I should ask for them please also email me. 

I would like to sell them all together but at least the does who have not been separated since birth if possible.

Please pass this email on to anyone who might be interested....

Thank you,
Rhonda Mullis
Deltona, FL


----------



## Scottmkiv

I have 4 kids for sale at the moment. I am located in SW Dallas, which makes me fairly close to anywhere in the DFW area. 

They are all the offspring of Buffalo Clover Prince William. His parents were Buffalo Clover Princess *D - PGCH, and MCH Woodhaven Farms Krugerrand. 

Both mothers have some prize winning background as well. 

I have 3 does, and one buckling for sale. I am asking $150 each. Please let me know soon if you want the buckling.

This is the lone buckling we got, he was born (2/25/10):









This is his sister, she has blue eyes:









These two girls were born today (3/7/10):









Please contact me at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Ohhh I have to say this I love the doeling with the merling color. I so wish you didnt live so far! She is just gorgeous.


----------



## waygr00vy

I have several nigerian dwarf bucklings, wethers, a couple doelings and some F1 and F2 mini-nubian bucklings for sale. Pics and info posted on the sales page of my website: www.sunnydazefarm.com. We are located in Fairplay, MD. Can possibly ship between MD and NH, or between MD and FL.


----------



## T.Miller

FOR SALE IN GEORGIA-
ADGA Registered Lamancha bucklings.CAE Negative herd. For more information please contact me at [email protected].

Thank you,
Terry Miller


----------



## ozark_jewels

$125

This doeling is 75% Nubian-25% Alpine. Her dam isn't registered, but her sire is Copper-Hill Little Buddy, so this doeling will be registered as 50% Nubian. Dam is a good milker, over a gallon a day as a second freshener, no history with kidding problems, easy to milk. Doeling was a triplet with a brother and a sister.










$175

This doeling is out of Ozark Jewels Peppercorn and Amberwood Triumph's Camaro. Dam is a good milker, easily giving a gallon a day as a three year old. Easy to handle and milk, no kidding issues. Doeling was a single.










$175 each.

Brown doeling in the middle and black doeling to the right(has one moonspot on leg). Sisters out of Ozark Jewels Tux's Narwain and Inanna AAA Eric The Red. Nice girls, doing very well. Dam is a decent milker, 3/4 gallon a day and expected to go up her next freshening. Easy to milk, easy to handle. Comes from a very personable line with no kidding issues. Triplets with a brother.



















$150 each.

Spotted red buck and spotted blue doe. Out of a very nice first freshener and Amberwood Triumph's Camaro. Buckling will get flashier as his spots come in and lighten. Dam is easy to milk, comes from milky lines, very nice high tight udder. She went back to her owners 2 days after she freshened so not sure how much she is giving. 



















$200

Black and white doeling out of one of my best older does, Mulberry and Copper-Hill Little Buddy. At 7 years old, Mulberry still has one of the highest, well-attached udders in the herd. She also milks an easy gallon a day and is very calm. Doeling is one of triplets, with two brothers.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Lamanchas:





















$150

Twin Purebred doelings out of Ozark Jewels High Jinks and Brega's Phantom Wind. Windy is putting a lot of width on his kids, I love them. I am planning on keeping one of these doelings, but really don't have a preference as to which one, so the buyer gets choice. Dam is very milky, easily giving me a gallon a day as a two year old only 4 days fresh, decent udder, could use more foreudder, but a good rear. Very easy to milk.










$175

The cream/white doeling in the middle. Very long, wide growthy kid. Out of Ozark Jewels Shenanigan and Brega's Phantom Wind. Dam has a very nice udder, easily giving over a gallon a day as a two-year old. Easy milker, easy keeper. Doeling was a twin with a buck. Purebred Lamancha.










$150

Beautiful little doeling out of Ozark Jewels LB Zagnut and Amberwood Eclipse of The Moon. Zagnut has been this years lovely surprise. She freshened with twins, a buck and a doe. Zagnut is easily giving me 3/4 a gallon a day and feeding her buckling. She is just a year old. And her udder is lovely, high and tight. I am very pleased with her and really want to keep her daughter, but I need to keep my retained doeling numbers down this year.


----------



## ozark_jewels

$75

And lastly, the LaBoer doeling. She is out of Ozark Jewels Snickers and Son's Mustang Man. Triplet with two brothers. Growing like a weed, disbudded, can be registered with USBGA if the buyer desires. Mother is a very nice milker, sire is a very nice Boer. Would raise nice Boer kids and would probably make a decent family milker if she takes after her dams milky genetics. Two-teated.


----------



## chicamarun

Either in milk already or preg. 

My kids are drinking me out of house and home with store bought milk and my couple of Nigerians don't give us enough 

But my children (now 4 including our 2 teenage foster kids) DO want to show the goats at the 4-H fair and my daughter has a thing for Nubians (she lost hers last year 2 weeks before the fair very quickly and to unknown causes).

We are in Northern VA - but willing to travel a little bit if the price is agreeable!

Thank you!


----------



## goatiegirls

For Sale âNubian Herd Sire 
ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau â dob 5/16/07
S CH Pruittvilleâs Tom Sawyer *B
SS - CH Pruittvilleâs Doctor Luke *B
SD SGCH Pruittvilleâs Huckleberry 3*M

D Bluff-Top L Isabella
DS Udder Providence Levite *B
DD SG Bluff-Top DC IO 6*M
As much as we love this guy, we have used him for 3 years so he needs to
Move on where he has more jobs to do! CAE negative herd.
Email me for more info â [email protected]


----------



## breezywayfarm

Alpine bucklings
Kidding season has just begun! So far, there are four registerable American Alpine bucklings & four non-registerable Alpine cross bucklings for sale. These are all excellent bucklings. They were on born February 20th, 2010. Three registerable bucklings are triplets, out of my doe who won Reserve Grand Champion Alpine at the 2010 Farm Show. One cou blanc, one white chamoise, and one brown chamoise. The other registerable buckling born February 20th is out of a two year old second freshner who was Junior Champion Alpine at the 2009 PA Farm Show, and one first place in her yearling milker class at the 2010 PA Farm Show. He is one of triplets as well. He is a light brown/creme chamoise, and also would make a wonderful herd sire. These four bucks are $150 a piece. Another buckling out of recorded grade Alpine first freshning two year old who won best junior doe in show at the PDGA show over the summer of 2009 is available. He is not registerable, so is only priced at $75. He is 75% Alpine and 25% Nubian. Two other non-registerable Alpine bucklings out triplets out of a Recorded Grade doe are available for $75 each as well. They were born March 10,2010. One is a grey/light brown chamoise and the other is a sundgau with some white on his sides. One other non-registerable buckling which is also 75% Alpine, and 25% Nubian is available. He is a white chamoise and was born March 12, 2010 & is one of twins. All kids are taken from their dams at birth & raised on heat-treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. All kids will be disbudded and tattoed before leaving. All goats are up to date on their vaccinations as well. Email for pictures or more information, [email protected]

Registered American Alpine Yearling Buck:
Breezy Way MWWK Hercules, registration number AA1496882, dob: March 16, 2009
Belted grey chamoise. Proven sire. Out of excellent show & milk lines. Has great conformation & very correct back legs. Was raised on CAE prevention (heat-treated colostrum & pasteurized milk). Disbudded, and up to date on all vaccinations. Asking $200. Email for more information, or for pictures, [email protected]
Pedigree:
Sire: My Wayside WFK Kissmet
Sire's Sire: Walnut-Fork GE Kalaloch *B
Sire's Dam: My Wayside Fitz Infatuation
Dam: Cherry Glen Egomanic Holiday
Dam's Sire: Willow Run Soloman Egomanic+*B
Dam's Dam: SGCH Cherry Glen Esquire Horizon 3*M


----------



## T.Miller

LaMancha Buckling #1- DOB 02/25/2010
DAM:
Here Be Goats SX Syeda 1*M
L1353307
DOB-03/11/2005
4-06 90 VEEE
S: CH ALTRECE XAVIER 4-02 91 EEE
D: GLEN-MYTHOS SIRANNAN

SIRE:
ROCKIN-CB KTL ZORRO 
L1472991
DOB- 02/19/2009

S: SG KASTDEMUR'S TACH LACH 3-01 88 VEE
SS: KASTDEMUR'S STING
SD: SGCH KASTDEMUR'S EVIAN 5-06 94 EEEE

D: ROCKIN-CB SOON I'M A TEASE 5*M 3-06 89 VEEE
DS: SGCH WINDYSPRINGS MONSOON 5-06 91 EEE
DD: SGCH ROCKIN-CB QK PRANKSTER 5-03 93 EEEE
$500.00

LaMancha buckling #2- DOB 02/25/2010

DAM:
Raven's Haven Livin Loose
L1472369
DOB- 02/08/2009
0-7 +++(+)

S: CH SOUTH-FORK HC SIR HERSHEY +*B 6-03 88 VEE
D: SG RAVEN'S HAVEN LA LUNA LOCA 2*M

SIRE:
Raven's Haven BM Bad Medicine *B

L1438136
DOB- 02/25/2008
1-07 80+EA

S: SHADY LAWN T. BENCH MARK *B
SS: ONE*OAK*HILL TUMBLEWEED TALON ++B 5-07 90 EEE
SD: SGCH SHADY LAWN CLASSY BEAUTY 2*M 4-05 93 EEEE

D: SGCH RAVEN'S HAVEN SFSH IMA STAR 1*M 4-04 90 VEEE
DS: CH SOUTH-FORK HC SIR HERSHEY +*B 6-03 88 VEE
DD: HORIZON CAPRINE SPICA'S WHEAT
$250.00

LaMancha Buckling #3- DOB 03/05/2010

Dam:

Tickles Me Pink Pipin Hot
L1472371
DOB- 03/19/2009
0-6 VVV(V)

S: CH SOUTH-FORK HC SIR HERSHEY +*B 6-03 88 VEE
D: HERE BE GOATS SX SYEDA 1*M 4-06 90 VEEE

SIRE:
Raven's Haven BM Bad Medicine *B
L1438136
DOB- 02/25/2008
1-07 80+EA

S: SHADY LAWN T. BENCH MARK *B
SS: ONE*OAK*HILL TUMBLEWEED TALON ++B 5-07 90 EEE
SD: SGCH SHADY LAWN CLASSY BEAUTY 2*M 4-05 93 EEEE

D: SGCH RAVEN'S HAVEN SFSH IMA STAR 1*M 4-04 90 VEEE
DS: CH SOUTH-FORK HC SIR HERSHEY +*B 6-03 88 VEE
DD: HORIZON CAPRINE SPICA'S WHEAT
$250.00

CAE Negative Herd. For more information contact me at [email protected]

Thank You,
Terry Miller


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> $125
> 
> This doeling is 75% Nubian-25% Alpine. Her dam isn't registered, but her sire is Copper-Hill Little Buddy, so this doeling will be registered as 50% Nubian. Dam is a good milker, over a gallon a day as a second freshener, no history with kidding problems, easy to milk. Doeling was a triplet with a brother and a sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $175
> 
> This doeling is out of Ozark Jewels Peppercorn and Amberwood Triumph's Camaro. Dam is a good milker, easily giving a gallon a day as a three year old. Easy to handle and milk, no kidding issues. Doeling was a single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $175 each.
> 
> Brown doeling in the middle and black doeling to the right(has one moonspot on leg). Sisters out of Ozark Jewels Tux's Narwain and Inanna AAA Eric The Red. Nice girls, doing very well. Dam is a decent milker, 3/4 gallon a day and expected to go up her next freshening. Easy to milk, easy to handle. Comes from a very personable line with no kidding issues. Triplets with a brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 each.
> 
> Spotted red buck and spotted blue doe. Out of a very nice first freshener and Amberwood Triumph's Camaro. Buckling will get flashier as his spots come in and lighten. Dam is easy to milk, comes from milky lines, very nice high tight udder. She went back to her owners 2 days after she freshened so not sure how much she is giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200
> 
> Black and white doeling out of one of my best older does, Mulberry and Copper-Hill Little Buddy. At 7 years old, Mulberry still has one of the highest, well-attached udders in the herd. She also milks an easy gallon a day and is very calm. Doeling is one of triplets, with two brothers.


All Nubian doelings are sold. Nubian Buckling still available.


----------



## thaiblue12

I have 3 Nigies two freshened in Jan. The two little porker wethers and their "moms" are a package deal. 
The cinnamon doe is 3 and a half yrs old, the black doe is her year and a half old daughter. Each had twins in Jan but the mom had to check out her daughter giving birth and being an FF she got confused as to who her kids are and they are sharing the mom's bucklings and her twin does are bottle kids. Both boys are banded, one is blue eyed and lost the tips of his ears to the cold. the other is brown and brown eyed. 

All are disbudded, vaccinated or will be by the time they leave and hooves trimmed. I do colstrum CAE testing as I do not know how to draw blood. The latest test results will be in soon. Herd is abcess free. 
These two are friendly to us a bit skittish to strangers, warm up well wth animal crackers  Unregistered price for all four $300










Really hard to get udder shots, they either walk to me or away from me:










I have pictures of their boys as well, just do not want to put too many up in case you are on dial up.

Claire gave birth this weekend to twin bucklings. She seems to have some lightening in her hind area in the last month of pregnancy so I am making sure she is getting enough copper. She and her back end do not look their best as she just kidded two days ago  The boys will be disbudded this coming weekend. Claire is friendly and milks well as long as there is food. I just do not do it often as I do not have the time. She kidded twin doelings year and a half ago, both times she kidded well no problems. Unreg package deal, her and her boys $200 

Her and one buckling:









She is kind of goopy  :










I also have a free 4 -5 yr old wether. He is white and grey, know his name, is on the bigger side and makes a good buck companion. He was my buck's friend till I got a pair of them so he has been released from duty  he is also a good heat detector. 

I can meet someone a part of the way for gas money, but cannot really drive more than 2 hours in each direction
Thanks


----------



## The Tin Mom

Storm is a LaMancha buckling born 3/6/10. His dam, Snow, is a FF from Forrest Pride's Oreo & his sire, Charlemagne, is from Forrest Pride's Carmel. 

Snow has a very nice udder & freshened with twins, Storm & a doeling, Olive. She is currently feeding both twins as well as giving me about a quart a day. She is an easy FF to milk.

I am not able to figure out how to post pictures - so here is a link to my flickr page and you can see Storm, Snow & his sister, Olive. (I hope). On the pic of Snow's udder, it was after the twins had had their breakfast.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

I am looking for a show quality Lamancha doeling,in or near Ohio,unless transportation would be possible. I also have a Lamancha buckling for sale, he is from Celtic-Knot lines crossed with Kastdemurs,and is a greatgrandson of GCH Kastdemurs Slice, very pretty little guy


----------



## Harmony Goats

He is a 3rd generation American Lamancha buckling. His kids will be purebred. He is from CAE free stock. He is one of the most correct animals that we have bred; unfortunately he is too related to be used in our herd. His sire George (herdsire page) and dam Ciera (reference page) can be seen on our website http://www.freewebs.com/harmonygoats . Delivery can be made to the Arkansas State Fair grounds in Little Rock, AR from April 30- May 2nd. The buckling can also be viewed on the herd sire page.


----------



## CFF

Looking for a few 2 -4 good quality Nubians, bred or milking now and under three years old. I'm 25 miles east of Charlotte NC


----------



## susanne

i have a 1 1/2 year old intact male pyr for sale. he takes his job very serious. good with goats all ages and very lay back. unfortunately he sees ducks and chicken as a thread to his pack. he needs a home without free ranging chicken and no cats. he comes when called and has some training.
only working homes please.


----------



## Obe-Willow

My name is Marisa Owens and I am selling a Nubian Buck out of great Milk and pedigree lines.

Edward is a 2 yr old buck. Edward has a great pedigree. His dam got Grand Champion Nubian at Oregon State fair 2008, and Lane County fair 2009. Edward has good conformation and would make a great addition to any herd. I am asking $150 for Edward.

I am selling my Nubian herd to focus on my Lamancha fairy goats and Dairy cows. Our herd is CAE/CL negative and are tested annually. All of our goats are very healthy and are up to date on all routine care (immunizations, hoof etc...).

Please e-mail with any questions, and for more pictures and information on pedigree.
Thank You,
Larkspur Ladies Farm
~Marisa Owens~
Lane County, Oregon
[email protected]


----------



## Harmony Goats

All kids are from CAE Free animals. They are being raised on heat treated colostrum and pasterized milk. They are all out of quality does and bucks. They can be delivered to the Arkansas Goat Producers Quad show in Little Rock, AR April 30- May 2, 2010. Their parents and relatives can be viewed on our website http://www.freewebs.com/harmonygoats

1. 3rd generation American Lamancha buckling. His kids will be purebred. $150
Harmony Goats Peabody AL 2-20-2010 Sundgau

Sire: Harmony Goats King George VVEc V

Sire's Sire: ANM Caprines Savvy Sebastian 

Sire's Dam: 1*M SGCH Harmony Goats Turquoise VEEV 89

Dam: Harmony Goats Ciera Mist

Dam's Sire: ANM Caprines Savvy Sebastian 

Dam's Dam: 4*M Nickel's Field Day VEEE 91


2. Purebred lamancha buckling $200 till 6 weeks of age
Harmony Goats L 3-29-2010 Tan Sundgau

Sire: *B COSO Farms RCBY Vernon

Sire's Sire: AI *B Rockin-CB Fire Yankee 87 VVE 

Sire's Dam: 1*M Kirwan's Tarrant Velvet 88 ++VE

Dam: 4*M Nickel's Field Day VEEE 91

Dam's Sire: Nickel's Hi Boyz

Dam's Dam: 3*M GCH Nickel's Arbor Day VEEV 87


3. 2nd generation lamancha buckling $250 till 6 weeks of age.

Harmony Goats AL 3-30-2010 Tan Sundgau

Sire: Harmony Goats King George VVEc V

Sire's Sire: ANM Caprines Savvy Sebastian 

Sire's Dam: 1*M SGCH Harmony Goats Turquoise VEEV 89

Dam: 1*M Harmony Goats Ruby VEEE 90

Dam's Sire: Cream-of-Kansas' Rouster N 85 +E+

Dam's Dam: Shangra-Laus RebaJo 82++V+


----------



## Gabriel

In central Tx, Hamilton county:

Registerable Nubian kids, both come with registration application.
Buck ($75) and a doe ($250) born Nov 30 of 2009, doe is disbudded, out of:
FAT BOTTOM SASSSY'S SASSAFRAS - N001439265 (PB Doe) 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001439265
and KENO-FARM'S WHITE HAWK - N001455935 (PB Buck) 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001455935

The mother is a very good, easy milker, 1 gallon per day. Pictures will follow.


----------



## sherekin1261

Hi all,

I think we have decided against the Dexter cow and will go back to our goats.
We like cows... and all the milk and beef they can give us but just dont really have the room for them soooo

I would like to find a pair of fairly young nubian, nubian cross, or Saanen girlies. Definitely Bred, or already fresh from a clean, tested, herd. They will be providing milk for my family so I take health very seriously. I have been burned in the past so please dont be offended if I ask to see records. I will be hand milking so teats suitable for handmilking is a must. ( no tiny Nigie teats!!!)

Northern/Central PA would be ok too if transport is available.... most goaties dont like to sit in the back seat of my saturn 

Thanks in advance

Shere

Crossman Family Farm


----------



## LomahAcres

I have 3 Kinder kids for sale, born March 9th, 2010. Disbudded and raised on CAE prevention, still on the bottle. These were out of a set of quints but we are retaining 2 in our herd. Can be registered with KGBA, both parents are out of Bilrite farm. We are located in South East Nebraska near Lincoln.

Doe kids $75 each - or take both for $140



















Buck kid - $85










Feel free to E-mail me if you have any questions.

Thanks! 
~ Kristen


----------



## LomahAcres

Set of Quads for sale, 2 does & 2 bucks. Can be registered as American Nubian with ADGA. Doe is milking 9#'s a day in her 4th freshening, kidded March 12th. Kids are disbudded, were pulled at birth and raised on CAE prevention, still on the bottle. Dam is El Lomah Ruth, Sire is Nubilop-Acres Jacob. We are located in South East Nebraska, near Lincoln.

Doe kids $75 each



















Buck kids - $90 each



















Feel free to E-mail Me with any questions you may have.
Thanks ~ Kristen


----------



## LomahAcres

Our American Nubian Doe - registered as El Lomah Esther, was 'supposed' to be bred to our Nubian buck Nubilop-Acres Jacob. But when I saw these ears:










I knew our kinder buck had jumped the fence and bred her instead. So, I now have for sale 3 kids, Nubian/Kinder cross. Doe kid pictured above - $65, wether kids pictured below $35 each or $60 for both. Born March 15th, pulled at birth raised on CAE Prevention, still on the bottle, disbudded. Doe kid should still make a nice milker, just no papers.



















Also - Nubian/Alpine wether for sale - $35 born March 20th.










We are located in South East Nebraska near Lincoln. Please E-mail Me if you have any questions.
Thanks!
~ Kristen


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I'm looking to sell a Nubian buckling that is out of a doe I bought from Emily a while back, he's not registered but could be for the right price. As is I'd like to get $50 for him.
I also have a pair of NuMancha bucklings that would be free to a good home as I'd rather have the milk.


----------



## Olivia67

Hi, we're in northern Illinois. In about three weeks Eclisp will be ready for his new home. He is black with blue eyes. He is also registered with the TMGR and I do have his registration papers in hand now. Please excuse his mom's backside but having babies is a messy business. Please email me off list if you have any additional questions or are interested in buying him. His price is $200.00. Email address is [email protected]


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

FOR SALE IN GEORGIA:

ADGA Nubian milker/babies. Freshened on Mar.23 with triplets. Mom, doeling, buckling are for sale. CAE negative herd. Great blood lines ---"Cam's Menagerie, Kastdemur and Willow Run." ALSO, three more Nubian doelings born in March for sale. If interested, please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## The Tin Mom

I am selling a purebred LaMancha doeling (Pepper) and buckling (Storm) from excellent lines. Both have had their CDT and are currently being treated with Corid. I purchased their dams from a CAE negative herd and have maintained a closed herd since.










Pepper is the doeling with the black spots on white. She was born 2/24/10. Her (condensed) pedigree is:

D: Forrest-Pride MC Monkea (registration pending)
DS: *B Forrest Pride Moby's Mr. Charm - DNA (at the top of the Qualifying Young Sire Development lists for 2007)
DD: Fir Meadow Wild Xachet
DSD: SGCH Forrest-Pride Monster Moby 4*M LA 91 EEEE - 2x Breedleader **DNA** (2009 Elite Doe)
DSS: HAMMERICH'S ZEBAS CHARMER BEAU


S:  Forrest-Pride Gud Char (registration pending - my herd sire and very easy to handle with an excellent personality - a giant puppy dog)
SS: Tempo Yagudin
SD: Forrest-Pride Kippor's Carmel 5*M (placed 15th in Nationals as a 2yo)
SDS: Royal Ransom 7 Yom Kippor LA 7-04 VEE 89
SDD: SGCH Forrest Pride Vanilla Sundae 4*M










Storm is a sweet buckling, with a friendly nature born 3/6/10. His sire is also Forrest-Pride Gud Char, his dam is my doe, Forrest-Pride Snowbird, who freshened with twins and is a very easy FF to milk. His (condensed) pedigree is:

S: Forrest-Pride Gud Char (registration pending - my herd sire and very easy to handle with an excellent personality - a giant puppy dog)
SS: Tempo Yagudin
SD: Forrest-Pride Kippor's Carmel 5*M (placed 15th in Nationals as a 2yo)
SDS: Royal Ransom 7 Yom Kippor LA 7-04 VEE 89
SDD: SGCH Forrest Pride Vanilla Sundae 4*M

D: Forrest-Pride LL Snowbird (registration pending)
DS: Forrest-Pride Legacy's Legend 
DSD: SGCH Forrest-Pride Milky's Legacy 1*M LA 6-03 EEEE 92
DD: SGCH Forrest-Pride Charming Oreo 2*M LA 90 VEEE (2005 MO State Fair Grand Champion)

I am willing to give a discount for purchasing both together.

If you would like to see additional pics, here is a link to my flickr page:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Wags

*Nigerian Dwarf Does*

Hubby told me today I absolutely MUST cut my herd down by half "Now!". I knew I needed to reduce my numbers, but I've been procrastinating because I didn't want to give any of them up. 

If you are looking for Niggies in the Pacific Northwest you can see the does I have available at: http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife

We have babies hitting the ground right and left and need to see some of them go to someone who can use them.

Some of these are pure utility doelings, daughters of milkers that we are keeping in the herd at the dairy. Others may be daughters of does that are not only working in the dairy, but also from our show string, with very nice bloodlines. We are just so socked in working the dairy that I failed to do any decent kind of marketing and so have reached a point of needing to see them *gone*, IYKWIM. 

LaMancha/Saanen crosses, no papers--$100

American Dairy Goat Association registered Nubians, Alpines and LaManchas, 1-4 weeks old--$150

We also have a handful of milk does, all registered Nubians, LaManchas and Alpines ranging from $350-450.

MiniManchas available as well, contact us for more information. 

You can email me for pictures and bloodline information. [email protected]


----------



## SLD Farm

I'm looking for a saneen or nubian doe in my area (within a 1-2 hr drive). Preferably a doe in milk or one that is ready to freshen soon. CAE negative is a must.


----------



## catie430

River Bottom's Faye is a gorgeous chocolaty dark red roan color. DOB: 4/10/05. In February 2009 she kidded with a single buck kid. On 11/11/09 she kidded with twin buck doe pair. Pics available of the kids on request. She is shy at first but becomes your best friend if you have crackers or carrots. Her dam is JMT FARM EBONY. Sire is TWIN OAKS FARM RHETT. 
Contact me for more info and pics.


----------



## catie430

She has not been named yet. The new owner can pick a name. DOB: 1/16/2010. Dam: DILL'S BTA SOMBRITA and Sire: DILL'S LD JOKER'S R WILD *S. Her mom usually had quads and quints although this time she only had triplets.
DD: TYNY SAHARA'S MIST 
DS: PROMISELAND Z BLACKTIE AFFAIR
DDD: TYNY SAHARA
DDS: GREEN GATE PRINCE OF TIDES
DSS: PROMISELAND CP ZIPPER
DSD: GAY-MOR'S RA NIGHTOWL
Contact me for more info and pics


----------



## catie430

Indy is a gorgeous tri-colored doe. She has a small amount of pygmy in her. DOB: 3/9/08. Kidded for the fist time on 12/12/09 with triplets: 2 bucks, 1 doe. Her kids were gorgeous. Contact me for more info and pics.


----------



## catie430

Im posting for a friend. She has 2 gorgeous blue eyed bucklings. One is kind of a cream buckskin the other is a little tri colored. DOB:4/9/10 Dam: RIVER BOTTOM'S BLUE EYED CARYL, Sire: RIVER BOTTOM'S DARKENED CHESTNUT
DD: RIVER BOTTOM'S CAITI
DS: PECAN KNOLL OBADIAH
SD: RIBER BOTTOM'S FAYE
Email for more info and pics


----------



## catie430

RIVER BOTTOM'S DARKENED CHESTNUT. DOB: February 2009. Dark chestnut color. Has produced 3 does and 3 bucks. Dam: RIVER BOTTOM'S FAYE. Contact for more info and pics.


----------



## catie430

RIVER BOTTOM'S CAITI. White with a brown head and neck. DOB: May 2005. Kidded May 2009 with twin buck doe pair. Later 2009 had a twin buck pair. Contact for more info and pics.


----------



## xrayman

*Boer Billy*
3 yr old boer billy. Black with a few brown spots. Easy to handle. Good breeder. located in central iowa. $250 or trade for doe(s)


----------



## hsinva97

I have a Nubian buckling that was born on 3/25. His sire and dam are both ADGA registered. His mother is a very good milker. He is on the right in this picture and circled in red. 










The buckling is $150. 

If price is a concern for you but you are interested, please e-mail me and maybe we can work something out. 

Please e-mail with any questions. Thanks.


----------



## hard-to-handle

1 ADGA registered LaMancha milker for sale in central Missouri. Mostly Forrest-Pride bloodlines...this doe has been shown before but I would consider her to be more of a family milk doe. She is 4 years old with this year being her 4th freshening. She is currently milking a little over a gallon a day. She tested CAE/CL neg as of March 2010 through WSU. LA score (may 2009):+E++ 84
Asking $200


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

I have a registered nigerian buck that will be for sale in two weeks. He is dam raised but friendly. He can be ADGA/AGS registered. He has been disbudded, shots, a round of cocci prevention. His mom is a third freshener. Im asking $200 for him. If interested can give more info. Thanks


----------



## rosepetalwi

I have 2 Kinder bucklings for sale they were born April 1. One is 3rd generation the other a 4 generation Kinder.
They are from a CAE free herd. 
Here is a picture of the 3rd generation buckling:










and the 4th generation buckling:


----------



## Obe-Willow

I have one Lamancha yearling for sale. She is very sweet and I hate to part with her but I need to reduce my herd.

The doe for sale is a dry yearling (she turns 1 year in May). She is out of a very nice lamancha doe that produces lots of milk and is also show quality. She is registered and will come with papers. I am asking $125 for her. She will make a great Family milker/4H animal.

Here is the link to her Pedigree http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001491172

My herd is CAE/CL negative and are up to date on shots, wormer, and hoof trimming.

Please e-mail me if you have any questions,
Larkspur Ladies Farm 
Lane County, Oregon

[email protected]


----------



## Obe-Willow

I have one Nubian buck for sale. Edward is a 2 yr old buck, and he has a great pedigree. His dam got Grand Champion Nubian at Oregon State fair 2008, and Lane County fair 2009. Edward has good conformation and would make a great addition to any herd. I am asking $100.

Here is a link to his Pedigree http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001475476

I am selling my Nubian herd to focus on my Lamancha dairy goats and Dairy cows. Our herd is CAE/CL negative and are tested annually. All of our goats are very healthy and are up to date on all routine care (immunizations, hoof etc...).

Please e-mail with any questions, and for pictures and more information.
Thank You,
Larkspur Ladies Farm
Lane County, Oregon

[email protected]


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

the baby I had advertised in this post is sold~ thanks!


----------



## edmonds

Cashmere goat kids will be weaned by May 22 (at 8 weeks of age). These blue-eyed babies will mature to about 120 lbs and will have a cashmere down next winter, which can be combed out in spring for the cashmere fiber. We currently plan on selling 1 white buckling and 1 champagne doeling, but may decide to sell others. $200 each. Huntsville, AL area.

If interested email [email protected]


----------



## southerngurl

I have a buckling for sale out of Penny. Born Saturday. Penny can be seen on my website and in my avatar. She is a good milker with a very good udder and great conformation. She is my favorite doe in the barn to milk with hand size teats and large orifices (that never leak). 
His sire is Blue, also can be seen on my website. Blue is a grandson of the lovely Saada Shoofly Pie and has Lynnhaven Great Expectations in his pedigree on both sides. He has very long dairy bone and great breed character. His lines are Saada, Lynnhaven and Goldthwaite.
This buckling is red with black trim and frosted ears and nose. He is out of a set of triplets and I am probably keeping both of his littermate sisters. So they will probably be appraised later on.


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

Zeek was born 4/16/10. Traditional boer color. Would make nice commercial buck or great show wether. Dam is ryals bred boer. Sire is blk/white texmaster from onion creek ranch. Disbudded. Excellent conformation, very thick and stocky. Very friendly Asking $125 OBO. May trade...let me know what you have.


----------



## southerngurl

I have 2 little dairy bucklings, about two months old now. They would be great for someone who wants dairy but not interested in registration. They are nubian x togg. Their dam is the best milker in the barn with a big ole rumen and these little bucks have some lovely comformation. Very sharp and long bodied with flat rumps. Their dam also has an excellent udder. Very high and wide in the rear with great extension to the foreudder, hand milkable teats with good sized orifces etc. It's just too bad they're half nubian!!

They would also make good weed eaters.

My herd is CAE and abcess free. These are healthy, growthy kids that have been well cared for. They are a roaned togg patter with a dorsal stripe, they will be very light colored when mature.

$60 each or $100 for both.


----------



## OneCuteShasta

I have 3 goats that can be sold separately to great homes. The first is an intact Pygmy billy goat named Buddy. He is 5 yrs. old and a good breeder. As seen in the first photo, he does have his horns but I have never had him hit me with them. The one in the second photo is Willow. He is a 4 yr. old Nubian/Boer wether who is dehorned. The last photo is Ebony. He is a 5 yr. old Alpine wether with horns. Ebony does best with goats close to his size. He isn't recommend for families with small children because he can be spunky, not mean. He would make a great pasture buddy. He has a severe sweet tooth and absolutely loves mint candies. Willow and Buddy are great goats who do well with any size goats. I've never had any problems with either of them butting me. They are all UTD on shots (they will be due again in June) and have been wormed. CAE and CL free. The fee is $50.00 each and you must be able to transport. Feel free to ask any questions if you're seriously interested in any of them.


----------



## Alvary

Hello, I hope this is a good place to post this...if not sorry! :ashamed:

I am looking for an online supplier of goat milking goods. Specifically I am after a pail for milking into that is partly covered and / or has an inbuilt filter.

I live in Australia, so an Aussie company would be preferable, but happy to look at anyone who might have what I am after. It is very difficult to get my hands on anything milking goat related here 

Thanks guys!
Jessica


----------



## Rockytopsis

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Tools_...t___Half_Moon_Goat_Milking_Pail___10620?Args=

I got mine here, but man has the price gone up, I just don't remember paying that much for it.
Nancy


----------



## Alvary

Thanks heaps! That is EXACTLY what I was after...bit pricey tho, so I'll keep an eye on it and if I don't find something I'll just have to ignore the price...nothing is as nice as having just the right tool for the job


----------



## Skelton

We are hunting a La Mancha whether for a 4-H project. Would prefer a tan one. Does anyone close to Ohio or TN have one? We are going to Ohio this next week to pick up club lambs.


----------



## Feral Nature

Two LaMancha doelings. 

One year old each, never bred. Both have horns. One girl is very tame, one girl is very shy. Both go together for $150. for the pair. They are grades that can be recorded as 50% and 75%. Good bloodlines for dairy. East of Austin, Texas. Must sell prior to June.....Diane


----------



## Feral Nature

Two registered adult MDGA MiniMancha bucks:

"The Swede Farm Dimebox" 3rd gen

"Feral Nature Wild Card" 4th gen.

$250. each, papers in hand,

Must sell prior to June, thanks....Diane Rhodes


----------



## Feral Nature

Four more LaMancha doelings that are 1 year old are up for sale. They are not bred, they are disbudded. From good milk lines. 

Make me any offer for this package of 4 and it will be considered.

Must be gone by June 1.


----------



## LomahAcres

Our last 4 kids of the season - all disbudded pulled at birth and raised on CAE Prevention. These are all bottle babies about 5 weeks old now, lambar trained. We are located in South East Nebraska, near Lincoln.

First doe kid can be registered as Purebred Nubian 

Dam is Ozark Jewels Jazzmyn
Sire is Nubilop-Acres Jacob

Should be a nice milker - $85










Next 3 are a set of triplets, can be registered as Grade Nubian (Saanen cross). 2 doe kids - $75 each, 1 wether (pictured last) - $40. 

Dam is - El Lomah Sunshine
Sire is Ozark Jewels Captain




























Feel free to E-mail Me with any questions you may have.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wags

Two *Nigerian Dwarf* does born 7-16-09. Outstanding milking pedigree, both are already displaying very nice teat length. Only selling them because I have to reduce my herd numbers and I have their sire's full sister and half brother in my herd already. Several Top 10 producers in their pedigree.

Their aunt peaked at 5# last year as a FF and I'm expecting great things from her this year, since her dam (their grand-dam) milks in the 6+ # range. 

$200 each, or $350 for the pair.

Pictures and pedigree info can be seen at: http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html


----------



## waygr00vy

I have one nigerian dwarf buckling left. He can be registered with AGS, ADGA, and NDGA. His dam gives over a quart per milking. His sire was polled but this guy did not end up polled (he has been disbudded). Blue eyes and very interesting coloring. He is currently on a bottle. $250


----------



## kandmcockrell

I am looking for a nubian doe. I would perfer one in milk but will take a young adult female or doeling if that is all i can find. I do not need papers or a pedigree, but do require to be CAE and CL free.

I am looking for a good milker.

If anyone has a doe available in VA, please contact me.

Thank you.


----------



## rootsandwings

Two nubian bucklings, born May 8th, no papers (doe is grade but milks great), will wether. $50 each, Cincinnati, OH area. One is brown with a white side blaze, one black with a wide white belt, both have white caps, tail tips, and ears, and frosted muzzles.

I'm no good at pictures, but did manage to post some on cincinnati craigslist (just now, ad might not be up yet) or I can e-mail some.


----------



## shiandpete.1

Lamancha buckling for sale. M&L H.E Diesel is a dark brown buckling with black legs born 3/14/2010. He comes from excellent blood lines, his grand sire is on the ADGA superior genetics list, he also has a national champion and several star bucks and star milkers in his back ground. His dam has a beautiful udder, is an easy milker and is milking 9 lbs a day. 

Pics of Diesel can be seen on our website. Asking $200.00 

Registration # L1507475


----------



## firefly81

have several ready to wean bucklings for sale......
2 unregestered nubians, one is red one is spoted $75 each

and several really nice boer bucklings tradinals and paints starting at $45 each

all boys have had cd&t shots been disbudded and wormed. parents on site.

(also have a full lamancha buckling will be aviable in a couple months black and white spotted and a half lamancha quarter alpine quarter oberhasli buckling too. these guys will be $50 each. no papers)


----------



## Freeholder

I have two mini doelings for sale, $75 each. Their mother is 3/4 Oberhasli and 1/4 Alpine, a yearling with a very nice udder and easy to milk. Daddy is a reg. Nigerian Dwarf buck of good quality, but I haven't seen his female relatives so don't know how easy they would be to milk (the owners use a milking machine). I'm at work, will try to get pictures this afternoon and post them. They are two and a half weeks old, three weeks on Friday (May 14), and are on the bottle, getting raw goat milk. I will be disbudding them Friday and they'll have their CD&T shots then. 

There are also two bucklings, one and a half weeks old right now, same father. Their mother is the mother of the above doe -- she's half Alpine and half Oberhasli, and again, good quality and easy to milk, and a good milker. They will also be getting disbudded Friday, and their first shots. $50 each. They aren't quite old enough to wether yet, but will be wethered as soon as they are old enough. 

I can meet a buyer halfway, if I don't have to drive more than a hundred miles -- my pickup only gets 12 mpg, so it isn't worth it for me to go any farther than that! 

We live close to Klamath Falls, Oregon.


----------



## goatiegirls

For Sale -NW Arkansas-Milker, Yearlings, 2010 Kids and Buck
We have the following animals for sale. In order to not clog up this post, I&#8217;ve only included Reg# and basics &#8211;email me for detailed list
*Milker *- PB LaMancha FF-freshened 4/11- L001456434 - 325.00
*Herd Sire* &#8211; PB Nubian &#8211; N001427375 - 400.00 &#8211; DOB 5/16/07
*2010 Kids* &#8211;Nubians
1 Doeling, 1 Buckling 200.00 ea - DOB -3/28/10
1 Doeling	125.00 &#8211; DOB 4/13/10
*Yearlings *&#8211;PB LaManchas L001494646 DOB 3/18/09 & L001494644 DOB/1/09
choice 150.00 -these 2 are priced very reasonable because we kept too many doe kids last year.
This is a great chance for someone to add some great animals to their herd or even build a small herd. Our herd is built on solid milk and show lines &#8211;no CL and CAE negative. Will have another FF (Nubian) for sale when bottle babies are closer to weaning and may have a couple more kids for sale also. Please contact me by email or PM for more info &#8211;
[email protected]. Thank you for looking.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

I have two, beautiful six week old Nubian doelings for sale. Both are reg and out of nice lines that include, Regehr's, Nubilop-Acres, My Enchanted Acres, Heritage-Song, Stagelight, and Copper-Hill. 

Here is a pic of them, they are the two in front and were a couple of weeks younger in this pic


----------



## deineria

A friend of mine has quite a few beautiful Mini Nubians - F4 AND F3's - here in WV for sale. 
Some have blue eyes:
http://goatfeathersfarm.com/AvailableforPurchase.aspx
See photos and prices above.


----------



## mountaingal

I have mini Nubians available in New Mexico. The buck is a handsome dapple, three years old, a scur on his head but no horns, registered. The doe is brown and white, also three years old, dehorned and threw triplets this year. Babies for sale include a dapple wether born March 26, 2010 and his lovely brown sister born the same day. We're keeping one wether. The doe is still in milk, we've milked her some but not consistently. She can be registered, just need to submit the application. Recently wormed, doe tested negative last year for CL. All offers considered. Please email me at [email protected] Thanks! Lisa


----------



## hsinva97

*Nubian Dairy Goat Buck Kid-FREE TO GOOD HOME!!!*

I have a Nubian buckling that was born on 3/25. His mother and father are both ADGA registered and he can be registered as well. His mother is a very good milker. He has been disbudded. 

He is a good looking buck and I've tried to sell him around here, but we just aren't really in "goat country." I'm keeping his 2 sisters, but I really just need to find him a good home quickly and am willing to let him go for FREE to someone who will care for him. 

I have an ad for him on Craigslist here:

http://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/1732343962.html

E-mail me through the Craigslist ad if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## T.Miller

I have 2 ADGA registerable 12 week old LaMancha bucklings left for sale. I am reducing their price. I also have 1 ADGA registered 8 week old LaMancha Doeling for sale. All 3 are purebred and were bottle raised on heat treated colostrum and pasturized milk. My entire herd tested negative for CAE January 2010 through Bio-Tracking. For more information please contact me at [email protected] .

Terry


----------



## goatmarm

Liquidating herd. I have three lovely triplet does left that can be sold with or without their dam. They are purebred, blonde, and can be registered. Absolutely lovely doelings that were born February 25th. I am keeping their great grand-dam as a pet, and one other doe to keep her company. I can sell the triplets together, or I will sell the dam with two of the triplets and keep the third if you need milk now. Dam tested CAE-neg. and CL-neg. I would like them to go to a homesteading family who will spoil them as much as I do. Will post pics.


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

Fb 100% boer doe. Born 10/15/04. E.G.G.S bred top and bottom.E.G.G.S Nash, Eggsorcist *enobled*, Eggsfile *enobled*, Eggsplicit *enobled*...just to name a few. Very nice doe. 2x2 all functional teats. Excellent mother. Kidded a huge buckling by herself. Would make a great addition to anyones herd. Will be ready to go after she weans her kid in july. Her buck kid is already on hold. $300

















Also have a buck kid out of a different doe. Born 4/16/10 Dam is PB boer. Sire is Texmaster. Friendly and loves to be messed with. Disbudded and started on leading. Already eating pretty good. Will be banded at 8 weeks unless someone wants him as a buck before then. Would make a nice show wether or great pet. Will be ready to go by the end of june. Asking $125. 








Paint doeling behind him not for sale









Will make package deal if bought together. May trade one or both for nice registered nubian or lamancha doe. Located in central louisiana.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I have two, beautiful six week old Nubian doelings for sale. Both are reg and out of nice lines that include, Regehr's, Nubilop-Acres, My Enchanted Acres, Heritage-Song, Stagelight, and Copper-Hill.
> 
> Here is a pic of them, they are the two in front and were a couple of weeks younger in this pic


Dark brown one is sold. The other is available for 150.00 Raised CAE prevention out of neg stock.

A couple of updated pics


----------



## starjj

Did I miss where you are located or did you not post what state?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

I'm sorry, I am in Kansas.

I went and put it in my profile. I thought it was already there but for some reason it wasn't.


----------



## lasergrl

2 year old Alpine for sale. Very friendly, raised on cae prevention. Freshened the end of February. I havent had time to milk her like I thought I would. Almost time to wean kids so would like to sell her before she dries up. I have owned her for four months but her previous owners handmilked and machine milked her. She gave them over 1/2 gallon. $200 or trade for dorper or katahdins.


----------



## darbyfamily

I have two Nubian doelings for sale. Born May 14th, so pretty! From wonderful bloodlines including Lonesome doe, Saada and Price O' the field.

Located in SC Kansas
This is both girls together. One has more white than the other one, who has barely any except the topknot and a bit on one side.









This is a better one of the 'more white' one









Here is moms udder and a face pic...


----------



## darbyfamily

Audra, your baby girls are just beautiful! such pretty and delicate looking faces! Wish I could afford to buy more right now, but dh is really pushing me to sell the ones we have for now and I am dealing with a fairly big health issue or I'd be trying harder to convince him


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Actually, they are both sold now.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

I have three Saanen bucklings that I would like to give away. They were born in May and are very healthy. They come from a CAE free herd. Two are disbudded and one is not. I would prefer that you NOT get them to eat. I live in Northeast Georgia and they may be picked up anytime. Please give me a call at 404-992-3377.


----------



## jlgoinggreen

Hi,
We are looking to buy a complete milking machine. We need one for our cow and our goats. It would be great if we can find one with both claws.


----------



## missythemom

Hi everyone, Just wanted to say that we are located in the Adirondack region of New York and we have a two month old Nubian buckling for sale. He comes from good lines and is a really sweet boy. He has been disbudded and has received his vaccines and been dewormed as well. He will also be able to be registered. He has taken to eating hay, browse and grain like he has been doing it forever and has been bottle raised on his mama's milk. Good size boy with a really fun and sweet temperment, he is very used to human contact as he gets loved on everyday.
We are asking $100.00 for him.Just reply if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Deschamps_Farm

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1780865616.html


----------



## DownHome

She is milk stand trained. Never kicks. We are downsizing and she is our lowest producer. She would be perfect for even a first time family milker, very well behaved. She is giving right at a half gallon each day. She is currently being milked twice a day.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/1770763863.html

downhome


----------



## goatkid

I have some nice Nubian milkers, doelings and bucklings available. Bloodlines include Saada, Kastdemurs and Sky Shadows. $100-$200. Unregistered goat family that is mostly Nubian with some Nigerian dwarf - $200 for yearling mom with buck and doe kids.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I'm sorry, I am in Kansas.
> 
> I went and put it in my profile. I thought it was already there but for some reason it wasn't.


KANSAS! yeah errr whereabouts? She is gorgeous! Ahh nevermind read on and saw that you sold her. That white spot on her side reminded me of the talking hat in Harry Potter movies.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Hey Jen your nubi doelings look good too. Love the pic of mom's udder.


----------



## Pony

I have two doelings for sale, out of Ozark Jewels T. Many Troubles and Ozark Jewels Beaux Ty. CAE negative.

They were born on March 18, bottle and dam raised. They're still getting 40 oz by bottle per day, and are on the dam until bed time. Losing interest in the bottle quickly, though; I figure they'll be weaned in the next couple of weeks.

Friendly kids (keep your long hair tied back!) They're healthy, wormed, vaccinated, and just as sweet as the day is long. Very pretty: One blue roan, the other black with tan/white markings.


















Dam:









I have to get a better picture of her udder tomorrow morning. The lighting was awful today, so I'll try again tomorrow before/after milking.

Trub is giving avg of 6 pounds in the morning, with three kids on her the rest of the day. 

Sire is from milky lines and a solidly built boy. (Okay, call me biased, but I think he's gorgeous.)









$200 each; both for $350.


----------



## Pony

Forgot to say that the dam and sire are ADGA registered.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Hi, I have two nigerian dwarf bottle babies for sale. One is a broken buckskin doe with blue eyes Im asking $350 for her. She has been disbudded, tattooed and down to three bottles a day. She is a little over four weeks old. They will come with their ADGA registration applications.








I also have her brother he is a buckskin with blue eyes and he is disbudded and tattooed and I think he would make a very nice herdsire. Im asking $300 for him.








They come from some very nice milk and show lines. 
Sire: Wood Bridge Farm Jacob
SS: CH(pending) Rosasharn UMT Pippin
SD: CH Sugar Creek PT Ring-Neck Dove
Dam: Half Pint Homes EVe
DS: Prarie Wood Romeo
DD: Wood Bridge Farm Carolyn Jean

I also have a pet wether for $40 or can go free as a companion to any of the above that is bought.








I also have a dry yearling she is AGS registered and Im asking $125 for her nothing wrong with her just have her mom and sister and have decided to sell one of them.








You can check out all their bloodlines at my website http://www.walnutgrovenigerians.com


----------



## goatiegirls

*Nubian Doe Kids*
DOB -3/28/10 - 200.00
S: ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
SS: Pruittvillesâs Tom Sawyer
SD: Bluff-Top L Isabella
D: ANM Caprines RP Summer Storm
DS: Price O The Field Royal Phillip
DD: Lilly of the Valley Autumn

DOB 4/13/10	125.00
S: ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
SS: Pruittvillesâs Tom Sawyer
SD: Bluff-Top L Isabella
D: ANM Caprines BB Delilah Belle
DS: ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
DD: ANM Caprines Spring Violet
Dam is a FF âgoing to be a great milker â(8.4 lbs on test at less than 3 weeks fresh)

Also have 3 yr old *Nubian Herd Sire*. Have several daughters from him already and would make someone a really good deal on him if he is sold now instead of in the Fall.

ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
S: Pruittvilleâs Tom Sawyer
SS: Pruittvilleâs Doctor Luke
SD: Pruittvilleâs Huckleberry
D: Bluff-Top L Isabella
DS: Udder Providence Levite
DD: Bluff-Top DC IO

CAE negative herd and no CL
Please contact me by email or PM for more info and picsâ[email protected] Thank you for looking.


----------



## goatiegirls

PB Yearling LaMancha - $150.00
ANM Caprines VV Celeste
S: Little-O-Acres Viziers Valiant
SS: Lucky Starâs F Grand Vizier
SD: Little-O-Acres Tempera
D: Forrest-Pride Twistâs Mystery
DS: Royal Ransom Expert Oreo Twist
DD: Forrest-Pride Enforced Magic

We also have a PB LaMancha buckling out of a FF. Every Fall I get several calls for anâinexpensiveâ buck so hereâs a chance for someone to pick up a purebred buck kid for $50.00 only if you respond in the next three days because he will be banded next week. I donât advocate selling bucks from FFâs but he is a sharp little guy from strong milk lines and a clean herd. Must be willing to bottle feed for 2-3 more weeks. 

Please contact me by email or PM for more info â[email protected] Thank you for looking.


----------



## hyamiranda

The first kid I have for sale is a purebred La Mancha buckling. I really want to keep him, but ended up selling the doelings I would have bred him to. I don't need to keep two bucks for just two does. He is out of my best La Mancha doe and I would love to pass her traits on to other does. He is available for $125. 

Two Alpine/La Mancha cross boys. They will be banded and disbudded before selling. They are attractive, active, healthy little guys. They are two weeks old now and are doing well on the bottle. These guys are up for $45.

If you want pictures, let me know.


----------



## Pony

Pony said:


> I have two doelings for sale, out of Ozark Jewels T. Many Troubles and Ozark Jewels Beaux Ty. CAE negative.
> 
> They were born on March 18, bottle and dam raised. They're still getting 40 oz by bottle per day, and are on the dam until bed time. Losing interest in the bottle quickly, though; I figure they'll be weaned in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Friendly kids (keep your long hair tied back!) They're healthy, wormed, vaccinated, and just as sweet as the day is long. Very pretty: One blue roan, the other black with tan/white markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a better picture of her udder tomorrow morning. The lighting was awful today, so I'll try again tomorrow before/after milking.
> 
> Trub is giving avg of 6 pounds in the morning, with three kids on her the rest of the day.
> 
> Sire is from milky lines and a solidly built boy. (Okay, call me biased, but I think he's gorgeous.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200 each; both for $350.


Couldn't edit the original post, so have to quote and respond.

Here are pics of the dam's udder.

Before milking:









After milking:


----------



## Heritagefarm

We have a Saanan for sale. $150. I'll get some pics on later. She's from Jerita. 14 cups per day.


----------



## Heritagefarm




----------



## ShyAnne

I have an adorable buckling for sale
He is a pure bred Nubian from Santa's Lil Helper X The Blue Heron Michelle Blue. 
I am asking $100.00
He was born 6-11-2010 and He is being raised CAE prevention.


----------



## Pony

I now have only one doeling left for sale.

She was born March 18, is out of Ozark Jewels T. Many Troubles and Ozark Jewels Beaux Ty. Parents are CAE negative.

UTD on shots/worming/EVERYthing. She's an absolute doll-baby and loves people as well as the other goats in our little herd.

You can see her parents and sister in previous posts -- don't want to waste any more bandwidth than necessary!










$200


----------



## Raftercat5

Purebred Nubian kids for sale. Born June 14, 2010. Put your deposit of $50 down now. Pick up your kid(s) August 14, 2010 after weaning. Price for doeling $100; buckling (intact for 2 weeks) $50. After 2 weeks old, he will be castrated, then price will be $25. Please email me off list at [email protected].


----------



## catie430

A friend of mine is looking for a moonspotted buck. It can be any age.


----------



## sherrie

I am posting this for a friend.

4-Ever-R's AV Xchange #N001432157 dob 1/30/07
-Lakeshore, Kastdemur lines
-Dry now, but freshened early in the spring
-hand milked
-CAE and CL negative tests from WADDL on 4/29/10
-CDT shot, wormed, copper bolused
-red color with frosted ears and small spots on left side

contact Donna Counts at 972-287-1815 if no answer, please leave a message - she is probably out with the goats.


----------



## firefly81

OAKS WHISPER J YEAR OF STORMS #L1467827 
DOB: 4-1-08 
SIRE: OAKS WHISPER A JAKIN 
DAM: LUCKY*STAR'S WIND INTHE WILLOW 
very wonderfull sweet buck easy to handle. $150 

JAYME'S JEWELS KWAS*W MYSTICAL #L1475010 
DOB:2-3-09 
SIRE: KRISHELLEN WHAT A STUD 
DAM: OAKS WHISPER MRDH WHIMSICAL 
$150 regestered or $125 no papers 

TE-ILTCOHE CHEWY NUGGET #AL1516229 
DOB:1-26-10 
SIRE: AMARILLO SKY APOLLO 
DAM: SHEPHERD'S-GATE OREO MANNA 
$200 

JAYME'S JEWELS WHAT AN ANGEL #L1512786 
DOB: 2-12-10 
SIRE: OAKS WHISPER STERLINGSILVER 
DAM: KRISHELLEN KWS ONETIME 
$150 
great young buck with alot of style and size to him, and is sweet and loves people 
EMAIL ME FOR MORE INFO ON THESE LAMANCHAS. [email protected]
THANKS 
i also have a couple doelings from this year i havent got papers sent in on them yet.
one is out of lucky*stars lot mr. wonderfull and christie's twinkie $200 
and the other one is out of
heart-mt.-carter-kids brisk and abelity nm tadoo's velvet $250 (this is the only brisk kid to be sold this year, but i am keeping to many allready and i am not as attached to her as some of the others)


----------



## moonspinner

All under three months:
1) Moon Spinner's Blue Shin*S X Kids Corral Orb's Luz C. Can't believe this beautiful black w/brown accents girl is still unclaimed. She's long, level, wide, high escutcheon. From wonderful show and mammary lines. Mom is just gorgeous and Best Udder/JrCh winnder. $325.
2) Springs Run Haiku's Zen X Springs Run Pim's Hanna. Flashy red/gold and white doe. Very correct, nice prospect. Sire is titled and from 2 MCHs. $325.
3) Springs Run Haiku's Zen X Moon Spinner's Pawnee. Gold/brown chammy. Small, long, correct, personable. Dam's littermate sister a champion. $250.
May come down a bit on prices.
CAE, Johnes neg, AGS registered herd in western NY.
Will be driving to NE PA/Easton NJ area July first.
www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner for pix and more info.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

It hurts me to do this, but we are offering one of our Alpines free to a good home. She has scurs, one of which needs to be trimmed every so often as it curls in to her head. She's a little apprehensive of people, and I think she would do much better if my 3 and 4 year old weren't around when I try working with her. Now I'm pregnant, and don't have the energy to try to snag her to get her on the milk stand.

She's VERY easy going on the milk stand though. No issues messing with her udder, trimming hooves, or anything else.

I'm not offering her on craiglist or anywhere else for free, I just want her to go to a good home. I think she has potential to throw some good kids.


----------



## chrisntiff

We have 3 Lamancha does in milk we are trying to sell. Libby is a 4 year old 2nd freshener who is our best milker. She is an easy milker who was giving a little more than a gallon a day fresh. We also have her two 1 1/2 year old first fresheners that look just like her. They all have very well attached udders with decent sized teats. These girls will all milk easily by hand or machine. We have decided to downsize our herd and are only keeping our Nubians at this point. We would like to get 175.00 for Libby and 150.00 each for her daughters lucy and lightning. We would possibly make a deal on all 3 and delivery may be possible if you are close. I can send pics upon request. Thanks,
Chris and Tiffany
http://www.junaleefarm.com


----------



## goatiegirls

Still have a few left for sale this year - 2 of these are re-listed due to the buyer defaulting so I am anxious to sell them immediately.
Our herd is built on solid milk and show lines &#8211;no CL and CAE negative. 

FF kidded 4/13/10 - on milk test -currently over 9 lbs day - SOLD
ANM Caprines BB Delilah Belle &#8211; ADGA # N1456437 $350.00
short pedigree below 
S: ANM Caprines TS Bella&#8217;s Beau
SS: Pruittville&#8217;s Tom Sawyer
SD: Bluff-Top L Isabella
D: ANM Caprines Spring Violet
DS: Rising Moon&#8217;s Eclipse&#8217;s Comet
DD: Lilly of the Valley Autumn
I also have one doeling available from the above doe - she is priced at 125.00 We are retaining the other one. 

1 Doeling, 1 Buckling	DOB -3/28/10 200.00 ea.
S: ANM Caprines TS Bella&#8217;s Beau
SS: Pruittvilles&#8217;s Tom Sawyer
SD: Bluff-Top L Isabella
D: ANM Caprines RP Summer Storm
DS: Price O The Field Royal Phillip
DD: Lilly of the Valley Autumn
Stormy is a wonderful little milker with the sweetest personality in the barn, but we kept a doe from this same breeding last year.
Will consider discount for multiple purchase and all kids will come with ADGA registration paperwork.
email me with questions or for more info [email protected]


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

IDGR registered LaMancha/Alpine cross doeling, three months old, $100









IDGR registered Mini-Alpine doeling, one year old, $100
Dam milked through for 22 months









Located in south central Missouri
PM for more info


----------



## hyamiranda

I still have my registered La Mancha buckling. He is a long bodied, tall young man, gaining and growing well. I have one doe that I can breed him to this fall and then I don't see the need to keep him past that, so he will probably end up as dinner. 

I will be getting another La Mancha buck next year anyway, so if someone is looking for a likely young buckling to buy or to trade for buckling that would be great. His dam is a great milker and I want to keep him for future use, but it just doesn't make much sense right now. He is extremely friendly, but well behaved. He just loves to hang out with us and he lets my 3 yr old lead him around on a leash.

For some reason I'm having difficulty with pictures. If you want to take a look at him, this URL will take you to an album with pictures of him. He is the one with the white spot on his side. Some of the pictures are older, the last five are the most current, but they still don't do him justice. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/hyamiranda/MyKids?authkey=Gv1sRgCIbBt8mK7K_lqAE&feat=directlink


----------



## Pam6

I am looking for a Nubian milking doe or doeling in NE Ohio. Please send me a PM with prices or email writter1969 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## catdance62

We have a couple of great bucklings and one lovely doeling for sale
You can see pics and pedigrees at www.circleafarm.webs.com


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

Sale fell through on these goats. Prices reduced. $225 for FB doe. Paint doe kid is now for sale. $100. Wether $75. MUST GO! Will look at trades for a registed dairy doe or doe kid, show supplies, hay, etc. Just let me know what you have. May be willing to deliver a short distance for cost of gas. 

Doe kid is boer x. Can be registered as half texmaster. DOB 4/16/10. Sister to wether below. Good show prospect of future brood doe.












1_goat_2_many said:


> Fb 100% boer doe. Born 10/15/04. E.G.G.S bred top and bottom.E.G.G.S Nash, Eggsorcist *enobled*, Eggsfile *enobled*, Eggsplicit *enobled*...just to name a few. Very nice doe. 2x2 all functional teats. Excellent mother. Kidded a huge buckling by herself. Would make a great addition to anyones herd. $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a wether kid out of a different doe. Born 4/16/10 Dam is PB boer. Sire is Texmaster. Friendly and loves to be messed with. Disbudded and started on leading. Already eating pretty good. Would make a nice show wether or great pet.. Asking $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make package deal if bought together. May trade one or both for nice registered nubian or lamancha doe. Located in central louisiana.


----------



## State Line

I have several Nubians for sale. 

First I have a 2 year old Purebred buck.









Quarter Mile Rebel Pride

SS: Kastdemur's At Your Service
S: LakeShore Ace Roulette
SD: LakeShore-Farms Dandy Tangaroo

DS: Willow Run AT Enferno
D: LakeShore-Farms Lace Lilu
DD: LakeShore-Farms T.P. Lacey

Nice, long buck with good feet and legs. Good breed character. He is well mannered considering I don't handle him all the time. He sired 4 doe kids last year - 2 of them earned their dry legs. We have a small herd and don't have a lot of does to use him on now that we own his dam and a paternal sister along with 2 of his daughters. He is $400.

Next I have a 2 year old, 2nd freshner Purebred doe.









Quarter Mile Carizma

SS: Kastdemur's LE Exacta
S: Kastdemur's Freelance
SD: Kastdemur's Finesse

DS: Prairie-Patch Miller
D: Lassenwood Miller Colorado
DD: Lassenwood Zen Reddest

This doe would be a good milker for a small family. She gives about 1/2 gallon a day. Easy to milk and stands well. Pretty head, good feet and legs, and she is fairly level over the topline. $350

Purebred doeling born in April.









State Line RS Carly

SS: Remuda Winter Constellation
S: Remuda RWC Stetson
SD: Remuda RJ Peggy Sue

DS: Kastdemur's Freelance
D: Quarter Mile Carizma
DD: Lassenwood Miller Colorado

I am keeping this kid's sister. Good width in the rear, level topline, good ears, could use a bit more arch in the nose, but it's not straight. She's got plenty of pliable skin. She's a sweet little girl. $250

Purebred buckling born also in April.









State Line KM Mambo (not yet registered)

SS: Kastdemur's Audacious 
S: Kastdemur's AM Mojito
SD: Kastdemur's Misha

DS: LakeShore EX Summer Sin (Summer Storm son)
D: Quarter Mile Marla
DD: Quarter Mile Minnie's Mulieke (maternal sister to Prairie-Patch Miller)

What a handsome little dude! Flashy and correct. Wide in the rear, long, level topline, good feet and legs, and good dairy character. His dam is one of my best does. She milks 8-9lbs. (Well that was before our recent heat wave that was in the upper 90's! Her production is coming back up now) $350

Mambo's dam:

















I also have 2 freezer kids for sale. I will get weights on them soon and will update my post, but 2 weeks ago the one weighed 42lbs. I would raise them up for myself, but my Mom does not want to. I want them gone soon. $65 each.

http://statelinedg.webs.com/ There are a few more pics on my website and the pedigrees also have all the CH's, *M's, *B's, ect. added. I am located in NW Ohio. You can contact me by emailing me at [email protected] or by PMing me here. Thanks for looking!


----------



## State Line

State Line said:


> I have several Nubians for sale.
> 
> First I have a 2 year old Purebred buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter Mile Rebel Pride
> 
> SS: Kastdemur's At Your Service
> S: LakeShore Ace Roulette
> SD: LakeShore-Farms Dandy Tangaroo
> 
> DS: Willow Run AT Enferno
> D: LakeShore-Farms Lace Lilu
> DD: LakeShore-Farms T.P. Lacey
> 
> Nice, long buck with good feet and legs. Good breed character. He is well mannered considering I don't handle him all the time. He sired 4 doe kids last year - 2 of them earned their dry legs. We have a small herd and don't have a lot of does to use him on now that we own his dam and a paternal sister along with 2 of his daughters. He is $400.


**Rebel is SOLD!**



State Line said:


> I also have 2 freezer kids for sale. I will get weights on them soon and will update my post, but 2 weeks ago the one weighed 42lbs. I would raise them up for myself, but my Mom does not want to. I want them gone soon. $65 each.


We weighed these two kids today. One is 48lbs. and the other is 37lbs.


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA nubian buck. 3 months old. $200 Dam is a real good milker, sire is saada, lynnhaven and goldthwaite. Excellent breed character. Pic is a couple weeks old. 










More info on my for sale page.


----------



## Pony

Our little Mabel went home to her new family today.

Both my does are sold.

Wow. 



Pony said:


> I now have only one doeling left for sale.
> 
> She was born March 18, is out of Ozark Jewels T. Many Troubles and Ozark Jewels Beaux Ty. Parents are CAE negative.
> 
> UTD on shots/worming/EVERYthing. She's an absolute doll-baby and loves people as well as the other goats in our little herd.
> 
> You can see her parents and sister in previous posts -- don't want to waste any more bandwidth than necessary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200


----------



## catie430

still in good shape just dont raise nubians anymore. $200 in texas


----------



## catie430

Standard tattoo kit. Only used once. $30 in texas
check out my website for pics http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm


----------



## catie430

Bought them used but stopped showing when i got them so havnt used them since. $150 in texas
check out my website for pics http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm


----------



## catie430

4 registered does, 1 grey agouti, 1 chocolate, 2 creams. 1 registered chocolate buck. 1 wether. $150 each
Also some kids available in texas
Check out my website for pics http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm


----------



## catie430

Big beautifull boy, black and white. Real sweet
check out my website for pics http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

We have 3 registered Nubian Bucklings for sale in Southeast Wyoming. One born June 29th (Buxom Belles Apollo) weighed 9.5# at birth. Brown with frosted ears and nose and a small star. Sire: Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty, Dam: Buxom Belles Dove

Two born July 1st weighed 9# and 8# at birth. One (Buxom Belles Atlas) is broken brown roan with frosted ears and nose and white coronet bands, the other (Buxom Belles Aries) is brown with frosted ears and nose and a large star. Sire Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty, Dam: Silver Tabbed Ranch Chip shown here:









Asking $200 each. They have already been disbudded and tatooed. Pictures to come shortly.


----------



## barngirl

For Sale: 

*Golden Rule Valiant Warrior $300*

DOB: 02/18/10 
Registration ID: AA1524364 

SS: Amy's Pride AR Heartbreaker 
Sire: Alpine-Valleys Prestissimo - AA1463580 
SD: CH Alpine-Valleys Mindy 

DS: Autumn-Acres Allegro 
Dam: Golden Rule My Dixie Darling - AA1475133 
DD: Autumn-Acres T Gatlin 


Being long and level over the back, strong on his legs, pasturns and feet, Warrior excels in General Appearance. Along with sharp withers, he is open ribbed and has pliable skin, resulting in excellent Dairy Character. His half sister is consistantly placing 1st and 2nd in the show ring; exhibiting the same General Appearance and Dairy Character as Warrior! 

Warrior is disbudded, UTD on shots, was raised on a CAE prevention program (and bottlefed), he is healthy and is from a healthy herd; very friendly and sweet. 

Email me @ femininefarmgirl(at)gmail(dot)com if you have questions or would like to see him! We are located in Michigan.


----------



## Pony

Wow! Warrior is one good lookin' fella!


----------



## mickm

Looking for dairy goats, Nubian, Alpine etc.. in Ks. Would prefer a milking goat, but I would consider a doeling or two. I am not concerned with registered goats. Thanks for your help, folks!


----------



## barngirl

Thanks, Pony. He is gorgeous and I don't want to have to sell him...barn space can be such an issue


----------



## Kshobbit

Barngirl, I agree with Pony that he is one gorgeous buck. I hope he gets a good home where he can have many lovely offspring.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Side view of Buxom Belles Apollo









Rear view of Buxom Belles Apollo & his twin sister









Buxom Belles Dove's udder as a second freshener 2010--Apollo's Dam









Side view of Buxom Belles Atlas









Silver Tabbed Ranch Chip's udder as a 3rd freshener 2010--Atlas and Aries' Dam

Asking $200 each for the bucklings--dam raised--CAE & CL free herd.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE

WTB~ copisure copper bolus 10. I dont want to purchace the whole #25 count. Need Six pills. I will pay shipping via FedEx.
469-525-0127 leave msg. 
Thanks!


----------



## barngirl

For Sale:

*Provident Road Fates Fine Line ~ $200*

DOB: 02/28/10
Registration ID: E1516347

SS: Amy's Pride AR Heartbreaker
Sire: Alpine-Valleys Prestissimo - AA1463580
SD: CH Alpine-Valleys Mindy

DS: One*Oak*Hill Jansen Tirade
Dam: Autumn-Acres Twist of Fate - AL1439066
DD: CH Autumn-Acres Thyme's Trista

This lovely doe, with great width in the front end, carries it all the way through the barrel and rear flank. She is deep in the heart and posesses width throughout; lending great maturity to this animal. She is rugged, strong, and with her 2 year old mother (with a fantastic udder!) milking 1 1/2 gallons per day we anticipate this doe following in her mothers footsteps. Below is a picture of her mother. 










Fine Line:










Fine Line is disbudded, UTD on shots, was raised on a CAE prevention program (and bottlefed), she is healthy and is from a healthy herd; very friendly and sweet. 

Email me @ femininefarmgirl(at)gmail(dot)com if you have questions or would like to see her! We are located in Michigan.


----------



## barngirl

For Sale:

*Provident Road Vantage's Villa ~ $200*

DOB: 03/18/10
Registration ID: E1516350

SS: Amy's Pride AR Heartbreaker
Sire: Alpine-Valleys Prestissimo - AA1463580
SD: CH Alpine-Valleys Mindy

SD: Kastdemur's Up & Atom
Dam: Autumn-Acres Valhallas Vantage - AL1478353
DD: Autumn-Acres Vizzions Valhalla

With a level topline, great legs, pasturns, and feet, and tremendous width between the hocks, Villa exhibits great general appearance. She also posesses Dairy Character specifically in her length of neck, space of ribbing, and very pliable skin. 

Last year, her mother placed Grand Champion as a 4 month old doeling securing her dry leg. She went on to take Best in Show and in addition to her early debut, her success has continued in placing 1st at every show this season!










Villa is disbudded, UTD on shots, was raised on a CAE prevention program (and bottlefed), she is healthy and is from a healthy herd; very friendly and sweet. 

Email me @ femininefarmgirl(at)gmail(dot)com if you have questions or would like to see her! We are located in Michigan.


----------



## Bluemountainkid

7 Purebred Nubian Goats for $500. They're great goats, and worth way more, but we need to sell them. There are two milkers, two doelings, two whethers, and one buck. I'm willing to sell them in pairs:

5 yr old doe w/her 5 mo old doeling: $200
4 yr old doe w/her 1 yr old doeling: $200
2 ~5mo old whethers: $25 ea.
1 3 yr old buck: $50


----------



## MoonFire

we are severely downsizing! I have Milk goats and meat goats. several Boer crosses for sale and 2 very sweet Milk goats for sale. both in milk now, but weaning is coming SOON!! I am hapPy to breed any girls that go for a few more $. CL/CAE NEGATIVE herd, tested yearly, closed herd.

please see our webpage for more info. thanks!


----------



## Pony

MoonFire said:


> we are severely downsizing! I have Milk goats and meat goats. several Boer crosses for sale and 2 very sweet Milk goats for sale. both in milk now, but weaning is coming SOON!! I am hapPy to breed any girls that go for a few more $. CL/CAE NEGATIVE herd, tested yearly, closed herd.
> 
> please see our webpage for more info. thanks!


I saw your webpage.

Now I want a massage... 

Oregon is too far away.


----------



## barngirl

Checking to see if there is any interest in the doelings post numbers 458 & 459? BEAUTIFUL girls; very healthy and have great confirmation which means that they will be long lived and strong does when they're milking as well as carry babies very easily. 

They need to be sold so that we can afford to build a buck pen!

Email me if you have any questions ~ [email protected]


----------



## The Tin Mom

I have to reduce my herd. We still haven't decided exactly which does to sell - but I have decided to post this & if someone is interested in a particular animal, I will consider offers. I need to sell at least one or two milking does and two or three doelings.

We have LaManchas from the Fir Meadow and Forrest-Pride lines and an Oberhasli doe and doeling from the Cream of Kansas lines. My LaMancha herd sire, Forrest-Pride Gud Char, is on the Young Sire Development List. His dam placed 15th in the ADGA Nationals as a two-year old.

I purchased all of my goats from a herd which tested CAE negative and have maintained a closed herd since. If you email me, I have permission to link to her website where you can see the testing results.

I haven't registered my Oberhasli doeling yet, but her dam is registered. Cream of Kansas Rev Rose. Here is a link to her pedigree:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=B001523052

The sire for my Oberhasli doeling is New Dreams Spartacus. Here is his pedigree:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=B001483233

You can see the pedigrees of my doelings on the ADGA Pedigree Search

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx

If you input my herd name, Crossroads End, all of my doelings should show up & you can look at their pedigrees. 

If any of the doelings or their dams interest you, just let me know.

I can't get the images to copy, so here is a link to my flickr page:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## State Line

State Line said:


> Next I have a 2 year old, 2nd freshner Purebred doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter Mile Carizma
> 
> SS: Kastdemur's LE Exacta
> S: Kastdemur's Freelance
> SD: Kastdemur's Finesse
> 
> DS: Prairie-Patch Miller
> D: Lassenwood Miller Colorado
> DD: Lassenwood Zen Reddest
> 
> This doe would be a good milker for a small family. She gives about 1/2 gallon a day. Easy to milk and stands well. Pretty head, good feet and legs, and she is fairly level over the topline. $350
> 
> Purebred doeling born in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Line RS Carly
> 
> SS: Remuda Winter Constellation
> S: Remuda RWC Stetson
> SD: Remuda RJ Peggy Sue
> 
> DS: Kastdemur's Freelance
> D: Quarter Mile Carizma
> DD: Lassenwood Miller Colorado
> 
> I am keeping this kid's sister. Good width in the rear, level topline, good ears, could use a bit more arch in the nose, but it's not straight. She's got plenty of pliable skin. She's a sweet little girl. $250
> 
> Purebred buckling born also in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Line KM Mambo (not yet registered)
> 
> SS: Kastdemur's Audacious
> S: Kastdemur's AM Mojito
> SD: Kastdemur's Misha
> 
> DS: LakeShore EX Summer Sin (Summer Storm son)
> D: Quarter Mile Marla
> DD: Quarter Mile Minnie's Mulieke (maternal sister to Prairie-Patch Miller)
> 
> What a handsome little dude! Flashy and correct. Wide in the rear, long, level topline, good feet and legs, and good dairy character. His dam is one of my best does. She milks 8-9lbs. (Well that was before our recent heat wave that was in the upper 90's! Her production is coming back up now) $350
> 
> Mambo's dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2 freezer kids for sale. I will get weights on them soon and will update my post, but 2 weeks ago the one weighed 42lbs. I would raise them up for myself, but my Mom does not want to. I want them gone soon. $65 each.


We are reducing Mambo's price to $250 with papers or $150 without. And the freezer kids $50 each. Both the milker and the doeling are still for sale as well.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Last chance or they will no longer be bucklings:teehee:
Grand dam does side is 
PGCH Woodhaven Farms Cowgirl
6 x Grand Champion Senior Doe
(Woodhaven Farms Texas Twister X MCH/PGCH Flat Rocks Opal *D)
Cowgirl was also 9 x Best Udder
Grand sire on dams side is 
Woodhaven Farms Rand McNally
Blue Eyed


Sire: Green Gate Moonraker(Green Gate Starman VG x Green Gate Glass Slipper)

Dam: North Rock Bottom Betty Blue (Woodhaven Farms Blue Blaze x North Rock Bottom Gypsy)


Grand dam on sires side is little tots estates sultan Grand dam is Woodhavens Moon Dust

I have one tri color buckskin and a white and blond broken buckskin 

They are nice boys bottle raised, disbudded, treated for worms, coccidia and vaccinated with cdt and pneumonia


----------



## LearningLife

Well, we've been researching and preparing, and now I think my husband and I are ready to take the plunge. We are hoping to start our goat adventure with a couple of does or doelings and maybe a wether (not quite ready for bucks yet). We don't have tons of space, so we're looking at Nigerian Dwarf or Mini Manchas. Regular LaManchas aren't out of the question, either. We aren't interested in showing, and healthy unregistered gals would be fine with us. We are in the NC foothills.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Buxom Belles Atlas has been sold, but we have a yearling Purebred Nubian Doeling for sale for $200. Out of Buxom Belles Dove and Whimsical Kids Magic Man.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I sent you a PM just in case you have not notice it. It took me several days before I noticed my first on.



LearningLife said:


> Well, we've been researching and preparing, and now I think my husband and I are ready to take the plunge. We are hoping to start our goat adventure with a couple of does or doelings and maybe a wether (not quite ready for bucks yet). We don't have tons of space, so we're looking at Nigerian Dwarf or Mini Manchas. Regular LaManchas aren't out of the question, either. We aren't interested in showing, and healthy unregistered gals would be fine with us. We are in the NC foothills.


----------



## LearningLife

Cannon_Farms said:


> I sent you a PM just in case you have not notice it. It took me several days before I noticed my first on.


Thanks for the heads up, Cannon_Farms. I would not have noticed the message otherwise.


----------



## southerngurl

southerngurl said:


> ADGA nubian buck. 3 months old. $200 Dam is a real good milker, sire is saada, lynnhaven and goldthwaite. Excellent breed character. Pic is a couple weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info on my for sale page.


This little buck is about 4 months now but I'm still giving him a bottle. Will wean him in three weeks. He's a nice buck, very wide. You won't be disappointed in him. I believe in this little guy and that's why I've held onto him.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I'm looking to sell off the remaining 3 MiniMancha does I have...the oldest is 2 and she freshened this Spring...we've dried her off already. The other 2 are doelings from this Spring's kidding season. They are not registered, we have a fairly closed herd...the only additions recently have been animals from Ozark Jewels.  DH wants to go with Nubians now.
Asking $50 each for them. They are out of registered Lamanchas...just never really registered the Buck..he'd be an F-1 Mini and he was bred here.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Still have 2 Registered Nubian Bucklings for Sale in Wyoming. 
One born June 29th (Buxom Belles Apollo) weighed 9.5# at birth/20.5# on July 23rd. Brown with frosted ears and nose and a small star shown here:
















Sire: Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty, Dam: Buxom Belles Dove shown here:









Other born July 1st weighed 9# at birth/ 15.5# on July 23rd.(Buxom Belles Aries) is brown with frosted ears and nose and a large star shown here:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sire Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty, Dam: Silver Tabbed Ranch Chip shown here:









Registered Nubian yearling for sale: Buxom Belles Zinnia born June 30, 2009 shown here:








Sire: Buxom Belles Poky shown here:








Dam: Buxom Belles Dove (see above)


Asking $200 each--disbudded, descented, tatooed and vaccinated. Ask about our 4-H discount!

pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## tioga12

I currently have the following animals available for sale or trade: 

Two nice recorded grade (75%) Alpine doelings (twins) for $125. each, born in March 

Two dry yearling does: (1) 100% sungau $150. and (1) recorded grade (75%) two tone chamoisee $130. 

One beautiful 100% Alpine doeling born this March $135. 

One two year old registered sungau doe with missing hoof due to old injury; she is very sweet and gets around fine, had her 2nd freshening this spring, and is a good milker. $150. (She is the Dam to the single doeling also being offered for sale above. I have too many favorites, so I will part with the dam and daughter together for a special price of $275.) 

Three quality registerable buck kids born this March, $125. each. Nice coloration and markings. I am looking for a comparable trade for breeding this fall. 

I am also willing to trade any of my does for a comparable Oberhasli doe. 

All animals come from excellent milking lines (Rainbow Colors/Cherry Glen/Kickapoo Valley/Bayview. Please inquire for more info. Paperwork will be available for you to submit to ADGA for registration/recordation. They have all been disbudded but the largest buck has significant scurs. Our farm is disease free. We are located 35 miles north of Williamsport, PA


----------



## tioga12

I currently have three quality registerable buck kids with nice conformation and coloring for sale. They were born this March and will be ready for fall breeding. They all come from excellent milking lines (Rainbow Colors/Cherry Glen/Kickapoo Valley/Bayview. Paperwork is available for you to submit to ADGA for registration.) They have all been disbudded but the largest buck has significant scurs. Our farm is disease free. We are located 35 miles north of Williamsport, PA.

I am looking for a comparable trade for breeding this fall.


----------



## catie430

Comes with letters, numbers, and black ink, only used once, $25


----------



## catie430

2 wethers, and 1 doe kid. Wethers are 3 months old and doe is 6 months old. 1 wether is cream and the other is black. The female is cream. Wethers are $75 each and female is $100. http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm for pics


----------



## farmerjohn

Wanting to add to herd with some Angora as firs and Cashmere as second choice. Would like close to NE Indiana if possible. Thanks


----------



## joyfulmama

I have goat-sized copper boluses for sale. These are the cattle copasure copper repacked into size '0' gel caps. Each one contains about 1.5 grams of copper. If you use the dosage from http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html then each one of these will treat about 33 pounds of goat weight. (For example a 100 pound goat would take about 3 of these boluses).

Boluses are 75cents each plus $2.50 s/h for the entire order.
Paypal accepted at butterblissnubiansATgmailDOTcom or contact me at that email for an address to mail a check or money order. 

Orders paid for by instant paypal or money order ship when payment is received. Orders paid for by check ship 10-14 days after payment is received.

There is no minimum order. I am happy to put together small orders (or large orders!  ) I began doing this so people who only have a few goats can get the copper they need without having to buy a huge box of copasure. 

Happy Goat Keeping!
Whitney Dunahee
Butter Bliss Nubians
Indiana


----------



## wintrrwolf

joyfulmama said:


> There is no minimum order. I am happy to put together small orders (or large orders!  ) I began doing this so people who only have a few goats can get the copper they need without having to buy a huge box of copasure.
> 
> Happy Goat Keeping!
> Whitney Dunahee
> Butter Bliss Nubians
> Indiana


Your awesome and this is a great idea...now I need to figure up what they all weigh


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nigerian Dwarf kids for sale! I have 10 purebred kids that are about 3 weeks old. Very colorful, some with blue eyes. Will be ready in early November. A small deposit will hold the kids of your choice. 

Doelings are $150, wethers are $60, and I also have 2 young adult bucks for sale at $125. These guys are 18 months and ready to breed this fall. Discounts given on multiple purchases. Might be willing to trade for good horse hay. 

I am located between Binghamton and Syracuse, minutes from Rt 81.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Preferably to the east side of the Mississippi but if the numbers are right and the price is right we may consider going over the little river. Papers are not important but quality of health is. Can be % looking to buy quite a few so send me a pm with location, quantity, what it includes (we are buying bucks, wetheres and does) and any other information you want to share, pictures will be required before we travel long distances, email me at [email protected]


----------



## billygoatridge

I will have these savanna-dairy cross doelings at the Veedersburg, Indiana sheep and goat auction September 1st. They were born in April and May and raised on pasture and hay only. Information on the sale can be found at www.veedersburgsalebarn.com. You can pm me about any info on these goats.


----------



## CountryWannabe

I am looking for a nice registered Nubian buck with good milkers behind him, G6S Normal, CAE + CL negative. I like the large, deep, wide dual-purpose type of Nubian. 

Thanks
Mary


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Buxom Belles Apollo is sold, but Buxom Belles Aries is still available in Southeast Wyoming.


----------



## CountryGoalie

I also posted this on the Barter Board:

Herd reduction in upstate NY, western Oswego county. My mother and I both had goats before I got married in May, and she would like to downsize to just a few for the winter since I'm now living in town and won't be around to share the duties. 

They are all grade, unregistered - we just had them for backyard meat production and my mother milked her Nubian and one of the Boer crosses. They're nothing you're going to take to the fair, but if you're just looking for a couple to eat some brush and put meat on the table for your family, they're up your alley. 

They are all horned.

They were just wormed this past week with pyrantel pamoate - don't remember the brand off the top of my head, as TSC was out of Strongid and had an off-brand with the same active ingredient, so we got that.

You can try to PM me here on HT, or email me at aiketgate88 (at) aol (dot) com.

She might be interested in barter, depending on what you've got - hey, make an offer. She just wants them moved before the summer's out, so... like I said, make an offer.

I was sending someone pictures of them on here the other day, and got the thumbnails to Photobucket screwed up, so let's see if I can get them correct this time.  Click the thumbnail for a full-size photo. Please note, I took these pictures back in May or earlier, I don't have marked in Photobucket exactly when, but it was before I got married, so... take that for what it is.  If you're interested in someone specific and want a more recent photo, let me know, and I'll try to get one in the next couple of days, as I'm usually out at the farm every few days.

*Sprite* - Spanish/Boer cross yearling doe, exposed to our Spanish buck
Her mother had twin does last year, and twin does this year
Our buck broke out last year :grump: and so she had a kid this spring, she produced a single healthy buck kid, raised him well, was a good mother

Here she is with her buck kid from this year, in front of her:



*Viola* - Spanish/Boer cross yearling doe, exposed to our Spanish buck
Her mother had a single doe last year, and buck/doe twins this year
Again, our buck broke out last year :grump: and so she had a kid this spring, she produced a single healthy doe kid, raised her well, was a good mother

Here is a shot of her with her doe kid:


Continued below due to image limit.


----------



## CountryGoalie

*Pebbles* - Spanish/Boer cross doe kid, born late January/early February (I just realized that I left my dates at home, and I'm posting this from my parents' place, but I *do* have them recorded), Bam-Bam's twin
Her mother had twins last year, a buck and a doe, and had twins, a buck and a doe this year, too
Her mother is in the right side of this picture:


*Bam-Bam* - Spanish/Boer cross buck kid, born late January/early February, Pebbles' twin
His mother had twins last year, a buck and a doe, and had twins, a buck and a doe this year, too
My mother was planning on keeping this buck as a back-up to our Spanish buck, but might be willing to let him go if someone was very interested, to get down in numbers


*Unnamed Doe* - Spanish/Boer cross doe kid, born late January/early February
Her mother had twin does last year, and twin does this year
My mother was originally planning on keeping this doe because we had to put her mother down due to an injury, but might be willing to let her go if someone was very interested, to get down in numbers


*Daisy* - Spanish/Nubian cross doe kid, born late January (again, I have the dates, just not here at my parents' with me, but I can get them to you)
Her mother had twin bucks last year, and twins, a buck and a doe, this year
My mother was originally planning on keeping this doe as a backup dairy goat for the future, but might be willing to let her go if someone was interested, to get down in numbers

She is in the center of this photo, her twin is the kid just to the left:

Here is a shot of her twin brother, that is their mother on the right side:

Here is another shot of her twin brother:


This is our grade Spanish buck, Larry, early this spring when he was very fuzzy and still shedding out his winter coat - he is quite bulked up and sleek now, if you'd like to see a better picture of him, let me know:


I also have two yearling Spanish/Nubian bucks from last year; we were planning on butchering them, but are holding off for a couple of weeks since we just wormed; if you are interested in them for your own meat consumption or to crossbreed, let me know.

Again, contact me via Homesteading Today PM, or through my email - aiketgate88 (at) aol (dot) com - and the internet is touchy at our apartment, but I can usually access email via my cell phone, so email is more likely to reach me quickly.


----------



## Slev

I have a D-S Livestock Billy Buster complete with ramp, rails, stop-gate and locking head chute with feeder. When I bought this, new was selling for $1375 now they are $1075 new. I'm selling this one for $700. Currently it's being used/stored inside my friends barn, ...out of the weather..! 

Stock Photo: 









My Actual Billy Buster:


----------



## rabbitpatch

I have a year old saanen doe for sale, extremely friendly and a huge pet. She
has never been bred but comes from great milking lines. She does have horns.
Asking $200 o.b.o.

Also have a year old boer doe for sale. She is a bit more shy, but still a
sweet goat. She is a bit on the thin side, but is gaining weight. Also never
been bred and I know nothing about her bloodlines. Asking $75 o.b.o.


----------



## LilQtBear

Hello,

We are looking for a goat breeder in oregon. My husband wants a pet, brush eater but I have been REALLY interested in possibly dairy for our family consumtion. I have been doing a ton of online research and have read nubians have good tasting milk, I grew up with a nubian as a kid and he was my best friend! My husband was wanting something smaller but liked nubians, so we were thinking mini nubians, nubian, nig dwarf...somewhere around there. We want to meet a breeder in our area to get to know prior to purchases or even having anything avail right now as we would like to get to know the breeder and learn from them possibly about milking.
A little about us,
My husband and I have a 4yr old daughter, and we are in the process of doing paperwork on getting our first house which is on 5.05acres as long as everything goes right anyway, when we move here we will have 2 horses, border collie, 2 small dogsand cats, we are hoping to get chickens as well for eggs and meat. Our goal is to try and grow most our own food if possible and live off our own land as much as possible. If all goes well and we do get our offer accepted and get this house it is FULLY fenced with log poles with wire between wood wood gaps for smaller animals (ie goats) has a barn with 3 stalls. We are hoping to meet a breeder, get to know them, learn what they can teach then be able to buy after the new year when we are all ready. 

So again, looking for goat breeder somewhere in oregon, we live eugene/junction city area but willing to travel.


----------



## lilygrower

Before I place on craigslist, thought I would try here first. I have a female goat, (part pygmy?) that I would like to find a home for. I bred her to a dwarf Nigerian and her kids were small, the family that owned her before me also had small kids from her. She would be great for someone interested in breeding goats, I am not. She would not make a good children's pet. She does have horns and has never been agressive to children or adults, but she is skittish and doesn't care to be petted. She is white and overweight. I could post pic if anybody interested. I was going to ask $40 or $50 on craigslist. I am just south of Syracuse, NY. [email protected]


----------



## Wonderland

I have a burdizzo that I purchased from Caprine Supply last year for sale. I have decided that the burdizzo method is not the one I will go with (prefer banding), and I never even used the burdizzo I purchased.

You can see the burdizzo on Caprine Supply's site here - http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?...a&ps_session=c1fe0fafb4dd500733614b23c4058007

Asking $30.00 + shipping.


----------



## Whitehedge Farm

I have 2 very sweet home milker does that I am selling.
One is a 3rd freshener spotted Nubian (no papers) had twins last year- triplets this year- easy to milk
Other is a 2nd freshener well bred papered Saanan from an established dairy. Very sweet and patient, smaller orifices than first doe.
She delivered a stunning doeling this year that I am keeping to show and milk.

Both were CAE/CL tested neg last year through Washington state.

I would like these girls to go together if possible, so am looking for best offer on them together!

I hate to sell them but just don't have time to milk, and my kids want to keep their kids as pets 

Asking $250/ each.

I do have pictures but not sure how to post on here!


----------



## Rachel Carter

I also put this in Barter Board,
Registered Fullblood Boer buck in southern Missouri 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All! We have a very nice Boer buck for sale
Ozark Jewels Big Red is a handsome buck, DOB: 1/23/09
He is ready to go to work! 

He is proven, his kids are nice. He is big, healthy and flashy. We had him dehorned. He has good bloodlines. His sire is a very nice buck who is 7 1/2 years old and still going strong, he has proven himself with many strong, healthy and beautiful kids. His dam is a gentle, big, beautiful doe who is going strong at 6 1/2 years, she is a very productive doe producing lots of triplets, and raising big kids. We also have 4 full sisters on our place. We really like this buck, our ONLY reason for selling him is that he is related to most of our herd. He was one of triplets. Asking $300.00 Call 417-259-1404 or e-mail for pics and his pedigree
Thanks for looking!


----------



## ozark_jewels

Rachel Carter said:


> I also put this in Barter Board,
> Registered Fullblood Boer buck in southern Missouri
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi All! We have a very nice Boer buck for sale
> Ozark Jewels Big Red is a handsome buck, DOB: 1/23/09
> He is ready to go to work!
> 
> He is proven, his kids are nice. He is big, healthy and flashy. We had him dehorned. He has good bloodlines. His sire is a very nice buck who is 7 1/2 years old and still going strong, he has proven himself with many strong, healthy and beautiful kids. His dam is a gentle, big, beautiful doe who is going strong at 6 1/2 years, she is a very productive doe producing lots of triplets, and raising big kids. We also have 4 full sisters on our place. We really like this buck, our ONLY reason for selling him is that he is related to most of our herd. He was one of triplets. Asking $300.00 Call 417-259-1404 or e-mail for pics and his pedigree
> Thanks for looking!


This is a very nice young paint FB buck who is proven and ready to breed! If you are familiar with my herd or website, you'll remember Junior and Tootsie. Tootsie is this bucks mother and Junior is his sire. Nice buck!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/1948555676.html

We're trying to go with Nubians now..these are nice girls they just don't fit the new breeding program.


----------



## CaliannG

Standard size doe that is due to kid within the next month or so, or is in milk, within 3 hours of Bryan, Texas.

Breed is unimportant, grade doe is fine as long as she is standard size. I do not need papers. Health IS important; she needs to be in good health. Gentleness is important... please no does that have to be chased down and then chained to a milk-stand.

I can pay up to $200 for the right doe.

~smiles~ A doe that joins my herd can look forward to acres of saplings to strip, along with more acres of weeds to munch, all the alfalfa she can eat, minerals and baking soda whenever she wants them, grain treats twice a day, regular vet checks and testing, along with peppermint candies and graham crackers. 

My granddaughter is growing fast and quickly outstripping what my milking doe can give, as well having depleted my supply of frozen milk. Also, the rest of the family has voiced a wish for some milk too.


----------



## CaliannG

Ignore previous ad. Found one!


----------



## goatiegirls

For Sale -PB Nubian Herd Sire â3 yr old -$350.00 OBO
ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
S: CH Pruittvilleâs Tom Sawyer
SS: CH Pruittvilleâs Doctor Luke
SD: SGCH Pruittvilleâs Huckleberry
D: Bluff-Top L Isabella
DS: Udder Providence Levite
DD: Bluff-Top DC IO
Beau has done his job here and is ready to move on. He is a beautiful big boy, long and wide with a sweet nature. Dam and daughters may be viewed at our farm. 
CAE negative herd and no CL
Please contact me by email or PM for more info â[email protected]


----------



## firefly81

FREE

end of may born 50%lamancha 25%oberhasli 25%alpine buck kid. black and tan has been disbudded and wormed and had cd&t shots

pick up only near joplin missouri
\


----------



## yarrow

If you have been wanting to add DAIRY Character, Improved Udders (and COLOR!!! He is a bright, rich red with TONS of white!!!) this young buck man maybe exactly what you are looking for!!! 
(he is a combination of wonderful bloodlines.. Kastedmur/Amberwood/Little Bic's/Stagelight/Branicur Farms... This guy will carry the Amberwood herdname! (I have his reg application & his breeding memo.. never filled in his name, so NO.. you won't be stuck with Billy Idol LOL -which is the name we've been calling him. I had planned on naming him Amberwood Twister's Rebel Yell) 
He was born on April 18, 2010. He was raised on CAE prevention (in an always CL free herd). Recently weaned. I had planned on keeping him as a Jr. herdsire, but he is too young to go in with my other retained bucklings. I've had him in with my doelings.. and..well.. let's just say he is starting to realize he is a buck LOL. I plan on not breeding any of those little girls, so Billy Idol.. needs to move! I'd love to keep him, but don't want to pen him alone for the winter (We are very attached to him. He is a sweetheart, puppy dog gentle, loves attention.. so a GOOD home is a must)....

his pedigree

Sire: *Branicur Farms Malibu Twister*
ss: ++*B Stagelight DTM Malibu Blaise
sss: GCH ++*B E-B Brown's XJB Trailblaiser
ssd: GCH Sure Hits Miranda Blaise

sd: SGCH Branicur Farms Black Storm (http://branicurfarm.com/Stormy.htm )
sds: ++*B Little Bic's Cinn-A-Bar
sdd: SG Little Bic's Femme Fatale 1*M

Dam:* Rose Valley Holly Go Lightly*
ds: CH *B Kastdemur's Top Gun 
dss: ++*B Kastdemur LH Full Service (1999 Nat'l Premier Sire)
dsd: GCH Kastdemur's Crown Finale 2*M 

dd: Rose Valley Mini Spot
dds: CH Little Bic's CE Johnson's T

Red with White buckling 








Standing around looking handsome for the doelings









If you've ever wanted to add top quality to your herd, but didn't think you could afford to purchase this type of breeding.. here's your chance!!! I will let him go for just $100 to the right home!!! If you might be interested in *Billy Idol* .. pm or email me & we'll chat!

susie, alton mo.


----------



## sammyd

Just got this off the goat email service in case anyone in the area isn't signed up for it. 

I have a purebred nubian buckling to give away. He is tricolored, mainly black. Born March 30th. He is free as long as you promise to use him for breeding not eating. Also, I have 3 Maremma sheepdog pups to give away. They are purebreds and born April 23rd. Free if you will use one, if you are looking to resell it keep looking. They are great dogs and I want to find nice farm homes for them. I have 1 male and 2 females. [email protected]

Just bought our milking stand from this guy. Very nice guy. Good looking animals. If we weren't going away from Nubians the little guy would be at my house.....His dogs are quite handsome too..


----------



## cur huntin' kid

We have 5 goats for sale they are all nubian alpine cross. We have two 6 month old bucks, a 7-8 month old wether, a 6 week old orphaned buckling(can be banded) and a 7-8 month old doeling. We got a small herd on top of our growing herd and got overwhelmed and need to thin down. Prices range from 100-150
The doeling








The wether








The bucks 
















The orphan 








We are located in New London,PA, very close to Delaware and Maryland. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## RangerBrad

looking for a registered sannen buck to breed my doe to. I don't want to buy just breed. contact Brad at [email protected]


----------



## ozark_jewels

Rachel Carter said:


> I also put this in Barter Board,
> Registered Fullblood Boer buck in southern Missouri
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi All! We have a very nice Boer buck for sale
> Ozark Jewels Big Red is a handsome buck, DOB: 1/23/09
> He is ready to go to work!
> 
> He is proven, his kids are nice. He is big, healthy and flashy. We had him dehorned. He has good bloodlines. His sire is a very nice buck who is 7 1/2 years old and still going strong, he has proven himself with many strong, healthy and beautiful kids. His dam is a gentle, big, beautiful doe who is going strong at 6 1/2 years, she is a very productive doe producing lots of triplets, and raising big kids. We also have 4 full sisters on our place. We really like this buck, our ONLY reason for selling him is that he is related to most of our herd. He was one of triplets. Asking $300.00 Call 417-259-1404 or e-mail for pics and his pedigree
> Thanks for looking!


Got pics when I was at Rachels yesterday. Here is Red as a coming two year-old in heavy rutt. He needs some girls to cover!! As you can see from the pics, he has scurs from his dehorning, but they are not unruly scurs and do not cause a problem.




























His sire:










His dam:










His full sisters:


----------



## goatkid

I live in Montana and have some nice Nubian does and doelings for sale. We just can't keep them all, so have to sell a few. Prices range from $75-$150 each with discount to 4-H kids and group purchase.


----------



## Harmony Goats

Just for October all 2011 doelings reserved out of first fresheners are $100. After October they go back to their regular price. The kids will be born in April and May. The herd is CAE negative, on DHIR, and LA. The kids will be quality Lamanchas and Recorded Grades. Just a little brag about the quality of the herd for 2010 with the show season still going the goats have won 38 official ADGA wins. It is $50 to reserve a kid. So just stop by the website and take a look at the herd. http://www.freewebs.com/harmonygoats


----------



## Creamers

I would like to locate some cae test free, cl free Nigi does / doelings - registered only - in WV, Oh or Ky.

Milking lines a must.


----------



## Creamers

A friend of mine is hoping to a buy a mid mini Heifer, and she needs to reduce her goat numbers to make room.

She has two Reg. Mini Nubian does, one lovely reg. mini Nubian buckling and a reg Nubian buckling for sale. 


The does, I believe, are in milk now.

Nice starter herd. CAE tested.

http://windywetherfarm.com/AvailableforPurchase.aspx










Email her for more photos of the buckling and other doe.

[email protected]


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Buxom Belles Aries is sold! Thanks Everyone!


----------



## sunflower75

We have 5 registered Boer bucks for sale. All are up to date on their vaccinations and ready to go. Contact info on website. For pedigrees & more info see the sales page of our website at www.kansasboergoats.com 

1. Registered Black headed 100% Fullblood Boer buck. One of our main herdsires for last two years. Only selling because we have kept many of daughters and need to bring in new bloodlines. Pedigree has those black genetics and is even packed with many *Ennoblements including Mojo Magic, HMR Sumo, DER WALT, JLF Rambo, Eggsfile on both sides, Eggspense Account, Eggspense Nat Reserve Champ, and Eggs Ryals Magnum $400 OBO 









2. Registered Solid Black Purebred Boer buck. (97%) He has a good bite, great pigment & two clean teats which he does pass onto his daughters. He also passes color onto his kids. Expect lots of black from colored does, and fancy paints, black heads & reds from traditional does. $400 He is priced way lower than most solid black bucks of his quality but we have 6 bucks on the farm and NEED the room! 









3. Two early spring born 100% Fullblood black headed bucklings. Good bites, teats and pigment. 1st buck is their sire. Ready to breed some does this fall. $250 each OBO. 









4. Spring born red & white paint Purebred Boer buck (97%) Good bite, pigment and ready for a few does this fall. Sired by 1st buck and out of our best paint doe (who was sired by another solid black buck). Lots of color in his pedigree. $150 









We could possibly also be interested in trading for another registered fullblood buck. Preferably red or colored, clean teats, good bite, wide front & back & well muscled. Must be CL free.


----------



## sunflower75

We have 4 spring born Boer doelings for sale. All are UTD on their vaccinations and are ready to go to new homes. $125 each or take all 4 doelings for $400. All but 1st doe will come with paperwork so you can register them. Contact info on website.

Doe 1 - Red headed 97% Boer doeling. No papers but would be a nice commercial doe. 








Doe 2 - Red 75% Boer/ 25% Nubian doeling. (can be registered as 75% Boer)








Doe 3 - Red head doeling. Can be registered as 75% Boer but is more Boer than that in reality. 
http://shilohprairiefarm.weebly.com/uploads/3/1/1/2/3112719/5349141_orig.jpg

Doe 4 - Black headed doeling. Can be registered with 50% papers but is closer to 94% Boer in reality.









For pictures and more information - http://shilohprairiefarm.weebly.com/sales.html

Jennifer Fulton
Shiloh Prairie Farm
www.kansasboergoats.com
Erie, Kansas


----------



## joyfulmama

I have goat-sized copper boluses for sale. These are the cattle copasure copper repacked into size '0' gel caps. Each one contains about 1.5 grams of copper. If you use the dosage from http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html then each one of these will treat about 33 pounds of goat weight. (For example a 100 pound goat would take about 3 of these boluses).

Boluses are 75cents each plus $2.50 s/h for the entire order.
Paypal accepted at butterblissnubiansATgmailDOTcom or contact me at that email for an address to mail a check or money order. 

Orders paid for by instant paypal or money order ship when payment is received. Orders paid for by check ship 10-14 days after payment is received.

There is no minimum order. I am happy to put together small orders (or large orders! ) I began doing this so people who only have a few goats can get the copper they need without having to buy a huge box of copasure. 

Happy Goat Keeping!
Whitney Dunahee
Butter Bliss Nubians
Indiana


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

I hate to part with this guy but I need the space and dont need a buck for only 3 does. Cutie is a REG. PB nubian buck born Feb. 2010. He is out of haystack farm honey and butter and by victory meadows anh donder. Both can be see on my friends site hawkesfarm.web.officelive.com. Cutie was shown as a young kid and did pretty well. I showed his sire in 4-H a couple years ago and he took reserve grand at the state show as well as many other wins. 
Cutie was disbudded but has scurs. He is very very friendly (he was a bottle baby). Tested CAE negative sept. 2010. Very easy to work with. Stands for feet and being shaved for show. Cutie is such a sweet guy but he needs a home where he will have a job. He will be ready to go in November after I make sure my does are bred. Asking $250 or MAY trade for any standard dairy breed doe/doeling. PM me with any questions about this buck. Located in cantral louisiana. Cannot deliver but may be able to meet a little ways for a serious buyer. 

I dont have any good (or recent) pics at the moment but here are a few I have. Will get more in a few days.


----------



## charliesbugs

Anyone close to us have a bred Nubian for sale? - doesn't have to be a registered one;don't want an expensive one..... please PM me....


----------



## 1_goat_2_many

Couldn't figure out how to edit my original post. Here are a few new pics of cutie. He is in full rut right now so he has dropped off a little bit of weight.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Love those spots!


----------



## Pony

wintrrwolf said:


> Love those spots!


They remind me of Moon and Stars watermelons...


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I have two does that I am selling due to complications getting papers, shy girls, very nicely bred but once again no papers. One is chocolate with white spashes the other is half chocolate and with a heavy white rear blanket. They are both out of my top milking doe. Asking 125 but would like to sell them asap. they will be due in February and where bred to my Caesars villa Eric buckling
Please email me at [email protected] or pm me. the mother can be seen on www.picturetrail.com/hinterlandnigerians she is Juniper and the sire to the younger buck is Acacia, i can get papers on that kid eventually but selling her without them, if you would like them its going to be double. Other sister freshened with twins and had a wonderful udder, better than her mothers in fact.


----------



## dustin biery

I have searched to no avail for a ND Buck. If anyone in Arkansas or eastern Oklahoma has one available, please let me know. Thanks!!!


----------



## rooter

Sent you a pm


----------



## houndlover

5 ( 5 ) dairy type goat kid wethers. Around 50 lbs ea. Pack, pet, meat. Disbudded and castrated. UTD on shots/trims. $50 each

Trade for rabbit hutch(s), brooder cages, chicken coop, fencing, panels, feeders, hay


----------



## The Tin Mom

Right now I have three milking LaMancha does, one milking Oberhasli doe and five doelings. Most are bred with due dates throughout March. I would like to sell some of the doelings bred, but am definitely selling all of the kids from next year's first fresheners at a very reasonable price.

All of the goats I purchased were from Forrest-Pride and all are healthy with excellent pedigrees. My buck is on the young sire development list and his dam placed 15th at the 2008 ADGA Nationals. I have maintained a closed herd since I brought my girls home.

Here is a link to my flickr page. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I will get more information on here as I work out the details. If you are interested in any of the girls or their kids, please let me know.


----------



## Silver Marten

I'm looking for a bred, or in milk doe around LA, AR, MS, or TX. 

Emily


----------



## LomahAcres

I am looking for a Kinder buck to buy or trade? Must be disbuded, although scurs are ok. Papered with KGBA or comes with application, tested for CAE or raised on prevention. Will take a buckling, or up to 4-5 years old. I don't care what color or generation, laid back temperament ideal  Doesn't have to be too fancy, I'm just looking for some new unrelated blood to breed my kinder girls to.

If you want to trade? I have 2 kinder bucks, and also 2 kinder cross does that need to go. Possibly kinder bottle babies at the end of November.

I am located in south east Nebraska, near Lincoln. Would be great to find something within 3-5 hour drive one way.
Thanks ~ Kristen


----------



## The Tin Mom

Okay - I finally figured out who I need to sell. I will keep my flickr page updated.... Most of my girls are due to freshen March 7 - March 28.

Also want to mention that special consideration can be given for herds in the Linear Appraisal and DHIR programs, I will consider offers, can trade for fencing, farm supplies, etc. and am willing to drive an hour or so to meet.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

First, my buck is Forrest Pride Gud-Char. His sire is Tempo Yagudin and his dam is Forrest Pride Kippor's Carmel. His dam placed 15th at the ADGA '08 Nationals. He is on the ADGA Young Sire Development List. Here is last year's picture of him:










*FOR SALE - FLOWER*









Flower was one of twin doelings born about 2/24/10 to Forrest Pride MC Monkey. Her sire is my buck Char, and she has been bred to him. She can be purchased bred or milking. I thought about $325, OBO bred. Her dam, Monkey, milked approx. 4.75# day before yesterday with both kids on her the day before.... Flower was bred last on 10/28 so should freshen around 3/27/11. 

*FOR SALE - MONKEY*

















Wow! Monkey is an amazing FF milker. She is still giving 6-10 cups per milking late in the season while having her two kids on her. Her teats are small but my dd swears that she has the sweetest milk in my herd. She just takes too long for me to milk. I take 10 minutes to milk her - whether she gives 6 cups or 10. Next year I won't have the time... Her pedigree is amazing and I am keeping one of her doelings, Pepper, for sure. I haven't bred her yet. I was going to milk her through, but have decided to breed her & sell her. She should cycle next about 11/15/10. I am asking $375 OBO, bred. Her sire was Moby's Mr. Charm and her sire's dam, Moby, was on the 2009 elite doe list at 7 years old. Her dam is Fir Meadow Wild Xachet and her dam's sire is Fir Meadow Soon Wildwood.

*Spring 2011 Kids*

I will sell all the *doelings from Char and: Pepper, Flower or Olive for $150, OBO. * Pepper, Flower and Olive are PB LaManchas with excellent pedigrees. They are primarily from the Forrest Pride Line and their sire is Char. I am selling their kids because I really like Char and don't want to sell him or breed back to him again at this level. *Bucklings from these breedings can be had for the price of disbudding and shots. *

Violet is a PB Oberhasli. Her dam is Cream of Kansas Rev Rose and her sire is New Dreams Spartacus. I haven't registered her yet, but am working on it. Kids from this breeding can be registered as experimental. *I will sell doelings for $75 and bucklings can be had for the price of disbudding and shots. *

*PEPPER*








Pepper is one of two beautiful kids born last spring to Monkey. They come from an amazing line of milkers. *Doelings available for $150. Bucklings for the price of disbudding and shots.*

*OLIVE*








Olive's dam is Forrest Pride LL Snowbird and her sire is Char. I am keeping Snow (she is my favorite & easiest goat to milk) and am going to milk her through. Snow is a FF who freshened last spring with a buckling and a doeling. Snow is still giving 5-6 cups per milking and nursing Olive. Snow's dam is Forrest Pride Oreo, who was the 2005 Missouri State Fair Grand Champion. *Doelings available for $150. Bucklings for the price of disbudding and shots.*

(Violet is in the background of this picture...)

*Doelings from Char and: Xquisite, Cami and Monkey can be purchased for $300. Bucklings are $75.  *

*CAMI*








Cami is Char's half sister. Her dam, Forrest Pride Kippor's Carmel, placed 15th at the ADGA Nationals in '08. Her sire is Fir Meadow Soon Wildwood. *Doelings available at $300; Bucklings for $75.*

*QUISI*








Fir Meadow TOBV Xquisite has a nice udder and is a solid producer. Her sire's dam is Fir Meadow Mi Rosine. And, yeah - this is my herd queen and her attitude is showing in the pic. *Doelings available at $300; Bucklings at $75.*


----------



## missythemom

We are in need of a registered Nubian buck to breed to our does. He must be relatively easy to handle as well. We are located in norther New York near Star Lake. We could travel up to two hours to get him if necessary. Thanks in advance. Please feel free to call (315)848-2864, or just reply or pm me. 
Thank you,
Mellisa Mathews


----------



## T.Miller

My website has been updated with my fall breeding plans/kidding schedule. I am now accepting reservations for 2011 kids. 
www.ticklesmepinkdairygoats.webs.com
Terry


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

We have a number of does and doelings available for sale. Information, including pictures on most, can be found on these two pages-
http://morningmistherd.webs.com/2010doelingsforsale.htm
http://morningmistherd.webs.com/maturedoesforsale.htm
Boer crosses- no papers, but some were sired by a registerable Fullblood. I never sent in the application. Our new Fullblood buck Remmington that some of the does are settled to does have papers but I haven't transferred them. I won't likely be sending in papers either, so these are unregistered.
Nubian (and crosses)- 50%, 75% and one American Nubians available. A couple of the 75% are bred to a Purebred so any daughters they are carrying will be American. Applications go with them unless I have already recorded them. Breeding memos as well.
A few Alpine cross doelings that would make for nice family milkers. They carry a smidge of Boer so not recordable with ADGA and not their descendants either.
These are just three examples. I have 37 animals listed at the moment but am not looking to sell them all. Just providing options.








Z57- Bred 75% Nubian yearling- Due 12/29/10 to Purebred buck. Confirmed bred and CAE negative through Biotracking a week ago. Buyer backed out due to space limitations.








A84- 2010 Polled 5/8 Alpine, 1/4 Nubian, 1,8 Boer doeling








A2- 2010 64% Boer- Just bred yesterday to high % Boer buck.

We are located in SE Ohio in Barnesville, OH 43713. 
All does/doelings are disbudded or naturally polled.
No signs of CL in this herd.
CAE testing can be done upon request by potential buyer for the cost of the test if negative. I have some past testing results. We haven't done a whole herd test in a few years (do the math, $4 X 100), but have done some spot testing.


----------



## bakerheritage

Bar K Shaquille ADGA registered purebred Buck for sale.Out of a CH doe. Bred him to all of my does this year and since I am keeping any of his daughters I don't really need him. He is G6S Normal and CAE Neg in rut and ready to go! Possibly willing to trade for building supplies ,fencing ,does or just ask! VERY GENTLE he has never tried anything, even in rut has been calm. Has thrown mostly daughters as well.870-221-1658 or PM thanks!!!...Since I am computer illiterate and can't get any pics to load you can go to my website to see you www.bakerheritagefarm.webs.com go to Nubian page and scroll to the bottom and there he is!!!!


----------



## oberhaslikid

Wanted to buy Pure Nubian Buck,Buckling in SE Ohio.Papered or not will be the new herd sire.
Send pictures.Of Dam if possible.


----------



## catie430

Grailquest Farms Arwen is a registered mini nubian doe. Her parents r both very pretty. She is a second generation. You can view pics of her and her parents on my website http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm $150


----------



## catie430

sorry forgot to add in Texas


----------



## wintrrwolf

After much consideration I have finally decided in which direction I want to go. So am selling my nigerian stock preferable as a starter herd, if anyone is interested ad is posted on craigslist as well.
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/2087161351.html


----------



## waygr00vy

Tiny Starz Jumping Jack Flash, reg. AGS/ADGA. Polled, blue-eyed, tri-colored, very flashy. Has some very nice kids on the ground. $350









Goldenbrook Farm MR Moonbeam, reg. ADGA/AGS. Light gold with moonspots and blue eyes. Trying to impress the ladies on the other side of the fence in this pic...$350









Whispering Pines Jasper, 2nd gen. Mini-Nubian. TMGR and MDGA reg. pending. Blue eyes. Camera is off to get fixed, this is a baby pic. He was born in Jan. and has already bred my does. $175









Bloodlines and more pics on the bucks page of my website. www.sunnydazefarm.com


----------



## wintrrwolf

wintrrwolf said:


> After much consideration I have finally decided in which direction I want to go. So am selling my nigerian stock preferable as a starter herd, if anyone is interested ad is posted on craigslist as well.
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/2087161351.html


Inga and Piper are off the list. They will be going to a wonderful place in exchange for an awsome Nubian Buck.
Amron and Scooter are still looking for herds of their own.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I have two goats that will need new homes once our Pony is sold (hopefully soon!). We are moving back East and cannot bring any of our livestock with us 

One is an older (maybe 10 years?) Mini LaMancha doe. The other is a young (born in April 2010) Nubian wether.

The doe is used to being handled and has been milked. The Nubian is cautiously friendly but would come around if someone took more time with him...I had shoulder surgery a week after I brought him home as a weanling and it took more out of me than I had planned.

I need them to go to good homes.... $20 for both of them but you have to come out to where I live to get them.

I'm going to brush up on how to post pics, then I'll edit and post them here. 

ETA: Pic of the doe









Thanks!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Sundance was 1 year old this past spring. He is a smaller buck, light sandy color with very light blue eyes. Very nice temperment as he was bottle and hand raised. Spoiled really. He has some kids from this past spring that were all healthy. 
He is not papered but he is pure bred and he comes from herd that has been closed for over 5 years. I have two bucks and have chosen to get rid of Sundance because i also have his sisters as breding does.

I can post pics once my camara and computer stop fighting and start talking again. 


Price is negotiable, make me an offer!


----------



## andiplus8

bluemoonluck said:


> I have two goats that will need new homes once our Pony is sold (hopefully soon!). We are moving back East and cannot bring any of our livestock with us
> 
> One is an older (maybe 10 years?) Mini LaMancha doe. The other is a young (born in April 2010) Nubian wether.
> 
> The doe is used to being handled and has been milked. The Nubian is cautiously friendly but would come around if someone took more time with him...I had shoulder surgery a week after I brought him home as a weanling and it took more out of me than I had planned.
> 
> I need them to go to good homes.... $20 for both of them but you have to come out to where I live to get them.
> 
> I'm going to brush up on how to post pics, then I'll edit and post them here.
> 
> ETA: Pic of the doe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


sniffle....I really want them!! But I can't come to Utah! Did you sell them already?


----------



## Bebop

I have one polled gold and white buckling available in Central Louisiana. 
Born 11/28/2010
Out of:
Sire: A2Z Acres Nashville Star (AGS/NDGA registered)
Sire's Sire: Pride of Texas Puddles
(Pride of Texas Woody Woodpecker X Pride of Texas 7 of 9)
Sire's Dam: Pecan Hollow L Enchantress
(Little Rascals Lestat X Little Rascals Ballerina - PGCH) 

Dam:Sisters Three PT's IO (AGS/ADGA registered)
Dam's Sire: Kids Corral Pat's Tenor
(Flat Rocks Crescendo X MCH Doe-Sy-Doe's Patches 2*D)
Dam's Dam: Kids Corral SF Twinkle VG
(MCH Kids Corral Smokey Fire X Swanson Doemain Emma *D)

He will be registered with AGS as soon as I can get it done. 
Asking $200 or trade for a registered Nigerian dwarf doe!


----------



## chicamarun

I'm looking for some bred nubians or alpines (registered preferred) in the Northern VA, MD, West VA area that would be due in January or February. 

NONE of our 9 dairy goats took with the breedings we did so now we are a little stuck for milk which we need the 1st part of spring. Thanks!


----------



## catie430

I posted the mini nubian doe kid for sale. Im now considering trading for a nigerian, nubian, lamancha, or mini mancha so let me know what you have


----------



## andiplus8

catie430 said:


> I posted the mini nubian doe kid for sale. Im now considering trading for a nigerian, nubian, lamancha, or mini mancha so let me know what you have


Where in TX are you??


----------



## catie430

Im in College Station


----------



## Bebop

catie430 said:


> I posted the mini nubian doe kid for sale. Im now considering trading for a nigerian, nubian, lamancha, or mini mancha so let me know what you have


Aw man, I've actually been thinking about your doeling, but I'm trying to find homes for the bucklings I have right now. Unless you would want to trade a doe for a buck haha


----------



## catie430

no i have plenty of bucks, im just looking at trading for does


----------



## Bebop

yeah that's what I thought haha someone is interested in one of my bucklings right now actually, but I'm trying to get him registered right now (service memo is on its way), hopefully once that's done I can try and get your doe


----------



## catie430

yay  ur buck kids r real cute


----------



## catie430

Im also going to have a registered nigerian dwarf for sale after she kids next weekend and i wean off her kids


----------



## CaliannG

catie, will you be going to the goat people gathering on Tuesday?


----------



## catie430

Prolly not, i didnt even know one was going on


CaliannG said:


> catie, will you be going to the goat people gathering on Tuesday?


----------



## ROCKHOME

Hey there...have not been here for a long while...got busy...I have dwarfs and Pygoras...any body do fiber???
Deb from IL


----------



## crazygoatgal

I need to post again. Have to sell most of my herd of Nigerians. All are purebred and tested cae, cl, and Johnnes free since day 1. Some are registered but most of them are not due to financial issues. They should be, they are wonderful animals and good genetics. Blue and brown eyes, very friendly and lots of colors. Could do a starter herd for someone or a lease program for someone who lives within a reasonable distance. Please call for more info. 802 673-6738


----------



## Cannon_Farms

crazygoatgal said:


> I need to post again. Have to sell most of my herd of Nigerians. All are purebred and tested cae, cl, and Johnnes free since day 1. Some are registered but most of them are not due to financial issues. They should be, they are wonderful animals and good genetics. Blue and brown eyes, very friendly and lots of colors. Could do a starter herd for someone or a lease program for someone who lives within a reasonable distance. Please call for more info. 802 673-6738




please email info to [email protected] as I am searching for a herd for some one starting up. theres no such thing as too much info but the basics of what and who the herd consist of would be great


----------



## sandc

I am looking to buy 1-3 alpine does in the next couple of months. Looking for at least one of them to be in milk and all of them to be old enough to breed this fall. ADGA registered preferred and CAE free is of course a must.

I am going to be located in N central Arkansas by then, and would prefer to not have to drive over 250 miles after does if I can help it, but if I find enough does that I can afford I can further that distance.

Please pm me if you have or know of some. I forget to come back here and check sometimes.


----------



## catie430

I have a second generation registered doe. Born 4/5/2010. Would make a great addition to your herd. Im looking for either a Nigerian dwarf doe or nubian doe if you would like to trade. I can meet half way for the trade. More info and pics is on my website http://udderlycountry.webs.com/forsale.htm


----------



## 7thundersranch

Hey all,
I have 3 ADGA registered LaMancha does due in 2 months, so if you'd like to get on the waiting list for 2011 kids, please contact me!

Contact info:
Email: *[email protected]*
Phone: *(918)-431-0644*

(I can send you pics and info on the does and their past kiddings if you'd like)

Oh, and I have 2 Nubian does due in 3 months (not registered), you may also contact me for more info on them.

_-Hannah_










Blog: http://7thundersranch.blogspot.com/


----------



## Obe-Willow

We need to downsize our herd and as a result are offering some nice quality Lamanchas for sale. Most of the goats we are offering for sale are registered with the exception of one. All goats are up to date on all shots and health care, including Bo-Se, CD & T, De-wormer, Copper, and hoof trimming. All of the does offered for sale are de-horned. Our herd is CAE and CL negative and the herd recently tested negative for CAE in September. Please remember the goats are herd animals and must have another goat for companionship. 

Shammys Bad Sandman is the buck that was bred to both of the exposed does we are offering for sale. He has a fantastic pedigree which includes Kastdemurs, and Beccaâs genetics. Sandmanâs daughters have done well for themselves including one being Reserve Junior Lamancha Champion at State Fair this year His sire and dam have both appraised Ex90 and his pedigree information is available on this website: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001508874

For Sale
Savannah is a registered 4 year old doe that was born 03/31/2006. She has been exposed to our buck Sandman and should be due in May, if she comes back into heat she can be brought back to be bred again. Savannah is a great milker and normally gives 2 gallons per day. She is an easy kidder and is a real joy to milk. Savannah has been used as a 4-H goat for 3 years and loves people and children. She is used to dogs, other goats, and chickens. We are asking $250 for Savannah. 

Savannah's pedigree can be viewed here: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001393470

Blossom is a registered yearling that was born on 05/05/2009. She was bred in October to our buck Sandman and is due in late March. Blossom has been to 3 shows and has done well for herself. At 2009 Lane county fair she was Reserve Junior Champion, 1st place yearling at the 2010 Lane County Fair, and 4th place at the 2010 State Fair. Blossomâs dam has also done very well for herself this year including Champion Lamancha and Best Doe in Show at the 2010 Lane County Fair, and she also took 2nd place in her class at this yearâs State Fair. Blossomâs dam gives about 2 gallons a day at her peak and is a fantastic kidder and mother. We are asking $250 for her. 

Blossom's pedigree can be viewed here: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001491173

Rosalie is a registered 8 month old kid that was born on 04/20/2010. She is a maternal sister to the doe above (Blossom). Rosalie was dam raised. She has been to one show where she was 2010 Reserve Junior Champion Lamancha at the Lane County Fair. Rosalie would make a great family milker and/or 4-H animal. We are asking $125 for Rosalie. 

Rosalie pedigree can be viewed here: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001519199

Jane is 8 months old and was born on 04/20/2010. Jane is the full sister to Rosalie. Jane is much like her sister Rosalie but she does have an imperfection that stops her from being shown. Jane has 3 teats, the extra teat is not working and more like a skin tag then an actual teat, it should not intervene with her ease of milking or her production. Jane can either be used as a brush goat, a companion animal, or she can be used as a family milk goat if you do not mind the extra skin tag. We are asking $75 for Jane. 

Please e-mail with any questions or for more information. My e-mail is [email protected] 

Thank you for your interest!

We are located in Lane County, Oregon
~Larkspur Ladies Lamanchas


----------



## Cannon_Farms

crazygoatgal said:


> I need to post again. Have to sell most of my herd of Nigerians. All are purebred and tested cae, cl, and Johnnes free since day 1. Some are registered but most of them are not due to financial issues. They should be, they are wonderful animals and good genetics. Blue and brown eyes, very friendly and lots of colors. Could do a starter herd for someone or a lease program for someone who lives within a reasonable distance. Please call for more info. 802 673-6738



Im not sure Im going to get things lined up, for the reason I didnt expect these goats to be of the high quality and breeding that they are. She is asking a very very reasonable price for them, distance is one of my bigger issues but if any one up north wants a steal of a deal on nigerians she has it.


----------



## mamato3

looking for ND or pygmy breeders in SW Mo area. I have 2 9 months old male Muscovy and 1 female anacona duck i would like to trade for a goat. If not a trade i would like to know prices.


----------



## RedSonja

Want to buy registered Nubian doe newly freshened or very close to kidding, CAE and CL free a must. Will travel to pick up within a few hours of Huntsville AL. PM or email redsonja at gmail dot com

-Sonja


----------



## Silver Marten

I'm looking for a Nubian, or La Mancha buck, or doe. I would prefer them to be registered, or registrable. If anyone has any available, please let me know.

Emily


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Yearling (DOB 5/21/09) Registered Nubian Buck for Sale. $500 Great Disposition and Conformation! Proven Sire--gave us 5 kids from 2 does this past Summer and has already covered his does for this year. Look up his Pedigree on ADGA--Mega Milkers Touch O' Royalty.



















PM me or email me at [email protected], 4-H/FFA discount available.

Laura


----------



## LMonty

Kidding season starts here at Banded Rock Nubians in NW AR about 1/24...we should finish up freshening 6 does by the end of February.

so I will have kids for sale! The 4 legged variety...

Working with some excellent bloodlines- my does are from Pruittville Nubians, Kastedemur, and Lonesome Doe. My senior buck is Pruittville's NL Moon River, a 2008 full brother to Pruittville's Dakota seen here: http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/juniorherdsires.htm

Pruittville breeds for productive does that have great temperment and conformation, and I can really tell the quality in the milk room. They are a dream to milk by hand, fantastic teat placement and lovely well attached udders, they can really put it in the pail! Any of these babies are potential show quality.

I am super pleased with the kids born here in 2010, and retained most of them for my breeding program. But I cant keep them all, so should have a few babies to sell, and if you have Nubians this is a good opportunity to pick up some great genes at a reasonable price.

I can email pics of a few of our 2010 babies and my foundation doe, Kastedemur's Legally Blonde or the rest. The flashy doeling Boots in the pic below is a River/Blondie daughter, and I have repeated that breeding this year. The brown doe is a daughter of River and Pruittvilles Razzle Dazzle, you can see her mom Ch Razzberry on Tim's site above. Her dad is Blissberry Mr Goodbar, a wildly spotted son of Royal Godiva. http://www.blissberry.com/senior.html One of my first fresheners this year is Razz half sister, another Goodbar doe. Two other does due to kid are granddaughters of Kastdemurs FS Santa Cruz, seen on the same page. The last is the 2008 daughter of Legally Blonde and Kastdemur's By Invitation Only.

(help! I cant seem to get the pics in...)

Both Godiva and Santa Cruz are amazing does, with show records to die for and breed leaders in milk production stats.

If you think these are genetics you'd be interested in- I will have bottle doelings for sale, I plan on keeping only two this year... I will be selling bucklings from my first fresheners really low, so I can move them quickly and keep more milk. $100, with papers (all purebred, ADGA registration application included), disbudded and tatooed. That's a heck of a deal for these genetics and the potential they carry. Use one for a year or two, and resell for more than what you paid for him! FF doelings $300, adult doe bucklings 250, doelings 350. Multiple purchase or 4H discount available. 

Please PM me for more info if you are interested. Although I prefer to sell quickly, I would consider holding until shipping arrangements can be made. Shipping available from Springfield or Little Rock airport, and I hope to make a ground trip to NC later this spring to deliver a doe to a friend there. Could deliver along the way for reasonable gas money cost. Other arrangements can be considered.

CAE Neg, Abscess free, and raise on CAE/cocci prevention.

Laura Montgomery, Banded Rock Nubians, Everton, AR 
LMonty911 at aol.com or 870.316.4068


----------



## RedSonja

RedSonja said:


> Want to buy registered Nubian doe newly freshened or very close to kidding, CAE and CL free a must. Will travel to pick up within a few hours of Huntsville AL. PM or email redsonja at gmail dot com
> 
> -Sonja


Can't edit the post, so am replying to update. I would *prefer* a Nubian, but would also be happy with Nigerian Dwarf or LaMancha from good milking lines. Barring either of those, any healthy sane CAE and CL free dairy doe newly freshened or close to kidding. Registered would be nice but not required. My two does in milk are 10 months into lactation and starting to dry themselves off. :sob:

Also willing to travel farther away from home for the right doe. Really don't want to have to give my 11 month old son cow's milk when he starts to wean from me, with my family history of cow milk allergies. :help:

Thanks!

-Sonja


----------



## mamajohnson

Looking for someone to buy my bucklings, these will be bottle babies, and I would like to have someone that will take good care of them (this is why I am listing here and not Craigslist) CAE/CL free herd.

I have 2 LaMancha/Nubian cross bucklings for sale. Mom is a great milker (LaMancha), Dad (full blood Nubian) from great milking lines. They are very cute, with almost ears. 










I have one full blood Nubian, same dad, mom is first freshener, very mild tempered.










One Nubian/Alpine, same dad, mom is alpine, excellent milker, third freshening and a great mom. I will be keeping twin sister.











I am asking $60 each for these guys. They have potential for a herd sire, or if you would like me to band them they would be a great companion wether.

I am willing to trade for any of the following -
sheep, pygora
Fleece
natural fiber yarn or rovings
Any parts/accessories for spinning or knitting
(wool hand cards or Ashford spinning wheel parts)

I am also willing to meet at a reasonable distance. I am located in Northeast Texas. About an hour from Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Louisiana.
Kathy J


----------



## RedSonja

RedSonja said:


> Can't edit the post, so am replying to update. I would *prefer* a Nubian, but would also be happy with Nigerian Dwarf or LaMancha from good milking lines. Barring either of those, any healthy sane CAE and CL free dairy doe newly freshened or close to kidding. Registered would be nice but not required. My two does in milk are 10 months into lactation and starting to dry themselves off. :sob:
> 
> Also willing to travel farther away from home for the right doe. Really don't want to have to give my 11 month old son cow's milk when he starts to wean from me, with my family history of cow milk allergies. :help:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Sonja


Okay, yet another revision to the want ad! Until I can arrange things here to be sure my Nubian buck can't get to mini does, ND dwarfs are off the list of possibilities. I wouldn't want to risk the little ladies' lives. And Hondo is a *big* boy and not even full grown yet.

So, full size dairy doe, newly freshened or close to kidding, CAE/CL free. 

-Sonja


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Are you keeping the buck? Im going to need a nubian buck


----------



## RedSonja

Cannon_Farms said:


> Are you keeping the buck? Im going to need a nubian buck


Hmmmmm. That makes for some interesting rumination here (pun intended) 

PM'ing you again. 

-Sonja


----------



## catie430

UDDERLYCOUNTRY CANDY BAR was born on 12/29/2010 she is a gorgeous chocolate color. She has no other markings on her. Her dam is River Bottom's Faye and sire is Pace Country Roadhouse Blue. She will be disbudded and dewormed and given her shots. She is a real sweetheart. She is $250 at weaning, may sell her for $200 as a bottle baby to the right home.
















dam








sire


----------



## firefly81

looking for a sable doe. we are located in missouri but for the right dow will travel. must be healthy and reg. with adga
thanks


----------



## Cannon_Farms

firefly81 said:


> looking for a sable doe. we are located in missouri but for the right dow will travel. must be healthy and reg. with adga
> thanks


Might want to state the breed your looking for


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Cannon_Farms said:


> Might want to state the breed your looking for


Sable is a breed. basically colored Saanens.


----------



## rnmom23

Looking for dairy does, preferably bred for this Spring, or already in milk, from CAE/CL tested clean herds. Upstate NY. Not much of a preference on breed. Need 2-3 for family milk production and soap making. We have goat experience, and you can be assured they will be well taken care of and treated as one of the family on our small farm! 

Thanks,
Liz
www.dandelionsacre.blogspot.com


----------



## nehimama

Feral Nature Farm Happy is a 4th generation Mini LaMancha buck. He will be two years old April 18, 2011. He is a gorgeous, loud tri-color, and throws lots and lots of color. 

Happy is triple registered: TMGR (The Miniature Goat Registry), IDGR (International Dairy Goat Registry), and MDGA (Miniature Dairy Goat Association). 

An aggressive breeder, Happy's job here is finished. I am asking $250.00 for him, and will entertain reasonable offers. Thank you.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Oh I wish I had more room!!


----------



## nehimama

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Oh I wish I had more room!!


Awww, he's not very big! 23" at the withers.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa, I did not hear that, *fingers in ears* lalalalallala


----------



## sherekin1261

Hi all,

I am Looking for dairy does, preferably bred for this Spring, or recently fresh , from CAE/CL tested clean herds. We are in upstate NY. I prefer full sized nubians. Saanens or crosses of the 2 for hand milking. I need 2-3 for family dairy. They will be well taken care of on our small farm. We have plenty of goat experience!


I am also looking for a pure bred Boer buckling to serve as a future stud for the girls. Does not have to be registered but we do want strong meat type.

Shere


----------



## LMonty

Babies are starting!

Kastdemur's Legally Blonde just freshened with a buck and doe that are for sale! Lovely brown babies with white points, the buck is darker brown, the doeling lighter. These babies are a product of a repeat breeding with Pruittvilles Moon River, son of Pruittvilles Nantucket, who was 2 nd doe/2nd udder in her age class at the Nationals a couple of years ago. Last years keeper doelings are just beautiful, developing nicely and I hope to get them in the show ring this coming year. Because I kept them I need to sell these little ones, so my husband doesn't put me up for sale!!

This buck is too good, both by pedigree and his looks to even consider wethering him. Blondie freshened with a show quality udder-high and tight, excellent back udder, super medial and a nicely blended smooth foreudder. So both of them should carry excellent udder genes and this buck has the potential to do good things for YOUR herd! 

Ive got 5 more due within the next 10 days, so if you're looking for a package deal, I can probably accomodate that! I plan to keep doelings from Pruittville's Parade Best, and Royal Blue Tate R Tot, but will still have a lovely group to choose from, some sired by the last son of Ch Kastdemur's By Invitation Only, others by Pruittville's Moon River. 

With so many due in such a short time, I am motivated to sell as many as I can quickly so I don't run short of milk. I work 12 hr shifts and don't often get back here everyday, so please drop me an email at LMonty911 at aol.com if you'd like more info or pictures.

If you're in the market for some excellent Nubians at a reasonable price, now is the time! Prices will be going up after we start showing and do LA later this year.


----------



## mtnmenagerie

*WANTED*
Would like a nice breeding age buck. Prefer Nubian or Lamancha - or even a Kiko. Would consider others... Papers are not important. MUST be from a clean herd. No CL or CAE.

NE Alabama, near TN and GA lines

Thanks!


----------



## TRAILRIDER

I would like to purchase a couple of does (or doelings), prefer toggenburg, but will also consider other breeds. Must be polled or disbudded. Prefer already bred, but open is okay. Do not need to be registered. I am willing to travel to pick up, but I live in the Lexington KY area. 
Can anybody reccomend a breeder? Thanks, Mary.


----------



## Bebop

I have one polled gold and white buckling available in Central Louisiana.
Born 11/28/2010
Out of:
Sire: A2Z Acres Nashville Star (AGS/NDGA registered)
Sire's Sire: Pride of Texas Puddles
(Pride of Texas Woody Woodpecker X Pride of Texas 7 of 9)
Sire's Dam: Pecan Hollow L Enchantress
(Little Rascals Lestat X Little Rascals Ballerina - PGCH)

Dam:Sisters Three PT's IO (AGS/ADGA registered)
Dam's Sire: Kids Corral Pat's Tenor
(Flat Rocks Crescendo X MCH Doe-Sy-Doe's Patches 2*D)
Dam's Dam: Kids Corral SF Twinkle VG
(MCH Kids Corral Smokey Fire X Swanson Doemain Emma *D)

He will be registered with AGS, and as soon as I can figure out how, he will be ADGA/NDGA registerable, but he should be anyway if he's AGS registered, I think! Really need to sell as I'm wanting to expand the herd!


----------



## buckskinner

Looking for goats in or around NW La. Fresh or bred, may consider kids. Prefer Saanens, Alpines, or Nubians.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## eacrouch

I have a spayed female Pyrenees cross guardian dog for goats. She is a full adult, we have had her for 2 years and she is with the goats now and also some cows. I asking $150.00. I don't think she will convert to chickens or sheep. She is set with the goats and awesome too. She is not a pet but is friendly to us.


----------



## Wags

Dual Registered ADGA/AGS Nigerian Dwarf doe in milk. Fabulous milking pedigree. $350

More info at: http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html


----------



## LaManchaPaul

Wanted:
In Georgia:
P B LaMancha buck or buckling. PM me and I'll put you in touch with the man who wants it.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Registered Nubian Buck for Sale. $500 OBO (DOB 5/21/09) Located in Southeast Wyoming

Great Disposition and Conformation! Proven Sire--gave us 5 kids from 2 does this past Summer and has already covered his does for this year. Look up his Pedigree on ADGA--Mega Milkers Touch O' Royalty. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001502643

From CAE & CL free herd--willing to get new testing for serious inquiries.
4-H/FFA discount available. Email me at [email protected] 









Taken 1/30/11--Friendly fellow looking for lovin'!









Taken 1/30/11--Nice big body, throws very nice kids!









Taken 9/10









Taken 9/10--very nice legs, stature and height!








A picture of his Grand-dam.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

4Hmomwyo said:


> Registered Nubian Buck for Sale. $500 OBO (DOB 5/21/09) Located in Southeast Wyoming
> 
> Pedigree on ADGA--Mega Milkers Touch O' Royalty. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001502643


Nice looking boy, but he is an American? Since the Nubian herd books will never be opened again does that mean that all his kids will be registered as Americans forever? Even if he is bred to Pure Bred does.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Natural Beauty Farm,
Yes, he is American and that will affect how his kids are registered. She selected him because he has better confirmation and bloodlines than many of the Purebreds that were available in our region at that time--in her price range. His Sire (another American) is a Champion with ADGA. I know it is a difficult decision to make, but when we looked at our herd, her show plans and her breeding goals, he was the best fit for our needs. Our region doesn't have a lot of shows close by, so we made the choice based on our region.

Thanks for the interest!
Laura


----------



## nigeriandwarfs

hereford az 85615

We where blessed with twin mini nubians born 28-01-2011. There mom is a triple registered pure bred Nigerian dwarf from strong dairy lines. Unfortunately she died the day after she had them from complications of the delivery. She gave them a full 24 hours of colostrum, and they are now on fresh goat milk. They are happy and healthy. The snow white one is a buckling and the flashy tri colored is a doeling. Buckling can be withered upon request. They will be dis budded (unless requested otherwise). Since they are orphans they can go to there new home now if you want to make that extra bonding connection by bottle feeding. Or $50 reservations will hold the goat of your choice with balance due on pick up at 6 weeks.
Doe - $200
Buck- $150
Wether - $100

link to my craigslisting w pictures
http://sierravista.craigslist.org/grd/2187716258.html


----------



## catie430

UDDERLYCOUNTRY CANDY BAR was born on 12/29/2010 she is a gorgeous chocolate color. She has no other markings on her. Her dam is River Bottom's Faye and sire is Pace Country Roadhouse Blue. She will be disbudded and dewormed and given her shots. She is a real sweetheart. She is $250 at weaning, may sell her for $200 as a bottle baby to the right home.
















dam








sire


----------



## LMonty

Hi! Banded Rock has 4 does freshened so far, and one in labor right now, one due 2/22. Have some baby pictures up on FB I wanted to share! 

Prices from 100 to 350 dollars, all purebred Nubians, Kastdemur, Pruittville and Lonesome Doe bloodlines. 

Thanks for looking! If interested, please email me at LMonty911 at aol.com. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...aved#!/album.php?aid=29205&id=100001446000240


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

4Hmomwyo said:


> Registered Nubian Buck for Sale. $400 OBO (DOB 5/21/09) Located in Southeast Wyoming
> 
> Great Disposition and Conformation! Proven Sire--gave us 5 kids from 2 does this past Summer and has already covered his does for this year. Look up his Pedigree on ADGA--Mega Milkers Touch O' Royalty. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001502643
> 
> From CAE & CL free herd--willing to get new testing for serious inquiries.
> 4-H/FFA discount available. Email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken 1/30/11--Friendly fellow looking for lovin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken 1/30/11--Nice big body, throws very nice kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken 9/10--very nice legs, stature and height!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of his Grand-dam.


Reduced to $400 OBO


----------



## firefly81

i have 2 bottle baby bucklings one is lamancha (black and tan) and the other is half alpine half lamancha (white tan, elf ears) $15 each


----------



## Creamers

I have registrable Miniature Nubian kids for sale 

I'm in WV. . .near the Ky and Oh border.

$300 ea

Have a buckling and doeling now, but 2 more are ready to kid.

I will have ADGA Nubians in March, too.











Udder photos and many dam shots are available on request.
NEG CAE testing from this month and last year. No CL in the herd.
Doelings $300 and up
Bucklings $250 and up
Wethers $125

PM me for info and more photos and website


----------



## Levonsa

We have ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf kids available. We currently have 4 bucklings and two doelings. They can be seen on our web page. 

Thanks,


----------



## 6e

Pure bred, no papers, Nubian doeling. Was born last spring. Have no notion of her breeding as she came in with a Nubian doe we got, but can tell you she's wild as a march hare. Asking $50 or make an offer. Might be good for the freezer which is where she may go if we don't sell her. LOL


----------



## lasergrl

AGS registerable buckling for sale. He is cou clair with white poll, wattles. Disbudded, bottlebaby. Parents CAE CL tested negative. Mom was also Johnnes tested neg as a yearling. $300

Dam is Strawberry Hill daisy Duke 

her sire is KACO yellow rose feature page
her sire dam is New moon RS Sicily 

she has piddlin acres, Kaapio acres, and buttin heads in her immediate background

She has a nice udder and easy to milk teats











Babys sire is Laurel Haven Comanche

His sire is Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie *S
His dam is Kush-Hara Cheyenne
Lots of stars in his pedigree











And here is Milo:


----------



## LomahAcres

2 Kinder cross does for sale, must go together. The dam was AM Nubian with ADGA and the sire is 4th gen. Kinder, but they can't be registered with either. Girls will be 2 years old in April, disbudded and were bottle babies so super friendly. More of a mini build on both of them - about 27" tall and around 110lbs. Dry and open. Twin sisters with good milking potential if your wanting mini's and don't care about paperwork. Asking $200 for both together.

3 year old Kinder buck for sale, 3rd gen. Comes with KGBA application. Was also a bottle baby, disbudded, but has the occasional scur. $200

Buck is unrelated to the does, would make a nice little starter herd. Would take $350 for all together. Just had their hooves done, copper bolused, and last CAE test neg. in Sept. 2010.

Also have 2 bottle baby bucks, just now 3 weeks old, disbudded, raise on CAE prevention. Paperwork on the father is pending but I will hold on request until it comes in. Would be 4th generation, $80 each. Or take one with papers, and one without for companion - $120 for both. I don't have pictures on these yet, but just let me know if you want to see some. One is brown with loud white splashes, the other mostly brown with white ears and a small spot.

Located in South East Nebraska, near Lincoln area.

I am also looking for a new Kinder buck, would consider ages newborn to 3 or 4 years. Must be disbudded and either tested for CAE or raised on prevention. Be registered or come with application for KGBA, don't care about generation. Would consider it as a trade in for $200 value.

If interested or have any questions, Message me or e-mail at:

[email protected]

Thanks!
~ Kristen

Pictures taken this last fall.



















Buck:


----------



## firefly81

3 lamancha does for sale. all 2 years old and have freshend within the last week and half. 2 are regestered 1 is not (she has an extra teat) the 2 that are reg are being milked twice a day and learning the ropes, the other doe has her buckling on her. all 3 need to go toghther with he buck kid on the one for $300


----------



## betsy h.

I have twin doe kids born today, 2/7/11, 3/4 Saanen sired by *B Willow Run Alibaba Chicago, EEE91. Dam is a grade LM also sired by Chicago. $50 each, or $75 for the pair. Had colostrum, and baby shots, ready to go as bottle infants ASAP. One solid white, one chamoise and white. It's up to you to disbud.

I also have straws of Chicago for sale at 5/$100- 

We are one hour east of Knoxville, TN and one hour west of Asheville, NC. About 10 miles off of I-40.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Waiting anxiously if you test for CAE as I would love to come get these girls this weekend if not sold before then


----------



## chrisntiff

We have plenty of Nubian bucklings so far this year. We can send pics if interested. They are all pure bred but not registered, they are from good quality heavy milking does. We also have a 2 year old Doe who didn't get bred this year for some reason. We would take reasonable offers on all the goats. We may also be interested in trading for a good quality bottle buckling we could use for breeding next year.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I have one yearling almost two years old Poled, blue eyed Dwarf Nigerian Buck










and a buckling that was born Dec 13. Also poled and Blue eyed. I plan on wethering the little one in a week unless someone wants him intact.










I am In Burgess on the Northern Neck of Virginia. 
I would like to get $100.00 per, they are pure breed, but not papered. Both are sweet boys.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

We also have a Nubian wether born in July that we need to sell, or we would throw him in with the Buck she has for sale. (Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty)


----------



## ahahahni1

Herd reduction sale. Wethers, Dairy goats, wether lambs and one very tame jenny.
Can deliver if you like. Hubby works in Waco so anywhere between Stephenville he can deliver.
http://ahahahni1.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/for-sale-and-adoption-list/


----------



## farmerjohn

I have a fullblooded Nigerian buck for sale. He is pure white. I will be castrating him shortly if there is no interest in him as an intact buck. I do not need anymore bucks on the property at this time and I already have several other bucks and a wether. This little guy is very healthy and active and is handled daily. He is the sweetist little guy. I am asking 75.00 for him as that is what it will costs me for the disbuding and the castration at the vets. He will not be papered at this price. His dad is on the property and he has been throwing black, white, carmel and highlighted babies.


----------



## Silver Marten

I am posting this for the people I got two Nubians from today. They have over 140 for sale. They have Nubians, Alpines, Saanans and Lamanchas. If you are in the market, look at their page. They have most of them posted. The pics are not great but they give you an idea. Prices range from $250 for the not bred yearlings with missing papers to $300 for most of the registered does to over $600 for some really nice champion Saanans.

CAE tested herd, raised for family use, making cheese and soap and some local use. Dispersing most of the herd for family reasons. The goats look healthy and in good condition. Overall well taken care of by very nice people. 

The people selling them have over 140 goats that they are selling. They have Nubians, Alpines, Saanans and Lamanchas. If you are in the market, look at their page. They have most of them posted. The pics are not great but they give you an idea. Prices range from $250 for the not bred yearlings with missing papers to $300 for most of the registered does to over $600 for some really nice champion Saanans.

http://lovegoats.com/


----------



## berrley

What is their web site address? 
thanks


----------



## TxGypsy

As bad as I hate to, I need to sell my nigerian dwarfs. I have 3 does. They are all due to kid in March. Due to a death in the family I'm going to have to travel out of town for a couple of months and that is the reason I'm selling. My husband is physically disabled and won't be able to handle them. Located in west central Arkansas near Mena. Please pm for more info.


----------



## Silver Marten

Edited post above to include the website.

http://lovegoats.com/


----------



## PaulNKS

I have a goat stanchion for sale. The only reason I'm selling it is because I later found a working chute with a stanchion already on the front. 

The one I'm selling can be used by itself, between two posts, or it can be attached to a working chute or to a milking stand. 










Paul

P.S. I'm in NE Kansas.


----------



## firefly81

lamancha does i lister earlier have been sold


----------



## chamoisee

Wanted in northern Idaho: fiber goats! Must be CAE and CL negative, but I can do the testing.

ETA: Forgot to say, a doe is what I had in mind, but I am open to getting a wether, too. Angora, Cashmere, Pygora.


----------



## chamoisee

catie430 said:


> UDDERLYCOUNTRY CANDY BAR was born on 12/29/2010 she is a gorgeous chocolate color. She has no other markings on her. Her dam is River Bottom's Faye and sire is Pace Country Roadhouse Blue. She will be disbudded and dewormed and given her shots. She is a real sweetheart. She is $250 at weaning, may sell her for $200 as a bottle baby to the right home.


I want!!!!! I wish I lived closer!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

In search of a Doe in milk ...SW Mo and surrounding areas...
Ideally I'd prefer a Nubian or LaMancha but would entertain the notion of other breeds as well...I just need a doe in milk. We're looking for a clean animal..registration/ability is a plus..but not necessary.


----------



## birdiegirl

These 2 precious Nigerian Dwarf bucklings are super friendly, they are taking a bottle 3 times a day. They will be disbudded (horn buds removed) before leaving. They can be wethered (castrated) if desired. They are 2 weeks old. They are available as a pet only (no papers) for $100. They can also be sold with papers (AGS/ADGA eligible) as a herdsire for $200. Pedigree (nice bloodlines) available upon request. Dam is being hand-milked twice daily, she gives 32 ounces in the am and 16-20 in the evening. For more information PM or email. (ONE LEFT!)


----------



## catie430

He can come part way into east texas though. He is a gorgeous gold and white color. DOB:11/28/2010. Dam: Sisters three PT's lO. Sire: A2Z acres nashville star. visit http://jackalopefarm.webs.com/ for more info and contact jessica.


----------



## dustin biery

I am looking to expand my herd and haven't had the best luck locating registered stock. If anyone in the NW Arkansas/River Valley area knows of where I can locate one or a couple, please let me know. Willing to travel for the right deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Discount given on purchase of three or more kids.

Nubian bucklings available now. Dam is Drama(on my website), who is giving well over a gallon a day at two weeks fresh. Sire is Camaro(also on my website). These boys were from a set of quads. Their full sister from 2009 is pictured on my site as a yearling milker, Princess. Lots of milk in these boys background. Disbudded, tattooed, Purebred Nubian, come with registration applications. Priced to move at $100 each. I am running low on milk.























































ADGA Purebred Nubian doelings available now.

Zambia X Eric. Doeling on the left. Comes from good milking lines. Beautiful breed character on this doeling. Tattooed and Disbudded. Ready to go. $150.










Nutmeg X Eric. Two doelings from a set of quads. Both very nice, good milking lines. Tattooed and disbudded. Ready to go. $175 each.



















Darla X Little Buddy. Nice sturdy doeling. Dam is a first freshener giving 1/2 gallon already. Tattooed and disbudded. Ready to go. $150.


----------



## Obe-Willow

We need to downsize our herd and as a result are offering two Lamanchas does for sale. All of out goats are up to date on all shots and health care, including Bo-Se, CD & T, De-wormer, Copper, and hoof trimming. All of the does offered for sale are de-horned. Our herd is CAE and CL negative and the herd recently tested negative for CAE in September. Please remember the goats are herd animals and must have another goat for companionship.

Rosalie is a registered 8 month old kid that was born on 04/20/2010. She is a maternal sister to the doe above. Rosalie was dam raised. She has been to one show where she was 2010 Reserve Junior Champion Lamancha at the Lane County Fair. Rosalie's dam has also done very well for herself this year including Champion Lamancha and Best Doe in Show at the 2010 Lane County Fair, and she also took 2nd place in her class at this yearâs State Fair. Rosalie's dam gives about 2 gallons a day at her peak and is a fantastic kidder and mother. Rosalie would make a great family milker and/or 4-H animal. We are asking $100 for Rosalie. 

Rosalie pedigree can be viewed here: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001519199

Jane is 8 months old and was born on 04/20/2010. Jane is the full sister to Rosalie. Jane is much like her sister Rosalie but she does have an imperfection that stops her from being shown. Jane has 3 teats, the extra teat is not working and more like a skin tag then an actual teat, it should not intervene with her ease of milking or her production. Jane can either be used as a brush goat, a companion animal, or she can be used as a family milk goat if you do not mind the extra skin tag. We are asking $50 for Jane. 

Great deal available if they are sold together!

Please e-mail with any questions or for more information.
[email protected]

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Tiff

I am wanting some bucklings (wethered or will be wethered) or doelings, I do not breed and just want a few more pet goats. I have a pygmy dwarf wether, 2 toggenburg wethers and an alpine doe. I will bottlefeed and am looking in the Missouri area, although I am driving through Colorado/Nebraska right now, feel free to call me 702 449 8456 

I am not looking for anything to breed, papers don't matter, and I don't have a lot of money to offer. Interested mostly in nubians or lamanchas but would consider anything, even crosses. 

Thank you


----------



## sauncy1

Hello,
I am a ADGA registered American Nubian breeder in Corbin, KY. I have 1 doeling for sale and 3 bucklings. All were born the last week of January. Please go to my website www.singinghillsgoats.com to see pictures and to contact me. I am asking $250 for the doeling and $225 for the solid buckling. The spotted buckling and mixed colored buckling are $250.


----------



## sauncy1

I have ADGA American Nubians for sale. The kids were born the last week of January. I have 3 bucklings and 1 doeling avaiilab le to be reserved. Prices range from $225 to $250. My bucklings are spotted, mix colored and solid with speckled ears. THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL! Please go to my website for pictures and information.

www.singinghillsgoats.com


----------



## walkswithgoats

hello! i just joined. i have two saanen does who are due in mid-may. they were bred to a huge saanen buck and i'm expecting very nice kids. none are registered. i will post more when they kid. also i'm looking for nubian, ober, angora bucklings and nubian, ober does, doelings. would be willing to trade. i'm in harrison county in ohio. thanks!


----------



## catie430

Will trade either my catahoula male pup or my registered doe kid for another registered doe kid. UDDERLYCOUNTR-Y CANDY BAR is a very pretty solid chocolate doe kid. She was born 12/29/2010. She will have gotten 2 sets of dewormings and shots by the time she is weaned and ready to go. She does have horns. She will be ready to go March 8. Sace Country Roadhouse Blue. SS:Creek Road Gorilla. SSS:MCH Creek Road Mr. Bill H. SSD:Creek Road Sugar Cookie. SD:Creek Road Rosmond. SDS:MCH Willow Creek Instant Replay +S. SDD:Flat Rocks Consuela *D. D:River Bottom's Faye. DD:JMT Farm Ebony. DS:Twin Oaks Farm Rhett. She will be $250 at weaning.
























dam








sire


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

My daughter has her Registered Nubian Buck--Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty ADGA #N001502643 for sale. DOB 5/21/09

She is entering her last year of Dairy goats in 4-H and would like to thin her herd to just a few does.

He is a very nice buck, great disposition, great bloodlines, very milky with nice udders and great conformation! He will make an excellent herd buck and is ready to go now--no waiting for this year's bucklings to be old enough to cover your does!

He is from a CL and CAE free herd and testing will be done upon request.

She is asking $350 OBO and is willing to give a discount to 4-H or FFA members.

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested, or PM me on here.

Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty:









Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty rear view:









His Granddam: 









Some of his kids from 2010:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

catie430 said:


> Will trade either my catahoula male pup or my registered doe kid for another registered doe kid. UDDERLYCOUNTR-Y CANDY BAR is a very pretty solid chocolate doe kid. She was born 12/29/2010. She will have gotten 2 sets of dewormings and shots by the time she is weaned and ready to go. She does have horns. She will be ready to go March 8. Sace Country Roadhouse Blue. SS:Creek Road Gorilla. SSS:MCH Creek Road Mr. Bill H. SSD:Creek Road Sugar Cookie. SD:Creek Road Rosmond. SDS:MCH Willow Creek Instant Replay +S. SDD:Flat Rocks Consuela *D. D:River Bottom's Faye. DD:JMT Farm Ebony. DS:Twin Oaks Farm Rhett. She will be $250 at weaning.


I WANT YOUR PUPPY! He is STUNNING! I would buy him if you could get him up here.


----------



## JDog1222

I am interested in getting an Angora goat, female, somewhere close to home (central IL). Please PM me if you have any for sale. 
Thanks
Jill


----------



## Kidman22

Would this puppy be used as a livestock guardian? Thanks


----------



## catie430

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I WANT YOUR PUPPY! He is STUNNING! I would buy him if you could get him up here.


Where r you located


----------



## catie430

Kidman22 said:


> Would this puppy be used as a livestock guardian? Thanks


Only for cattle, he is a cattle dog, he is ok around goats but they r not meant for goats


----------



## southerngurl

I have a nubian doeling for sale out of my doe Baby and my buck Blue. Purebred Nubian. 

Dam has great conformation and an excellent udder. A real dream to milk with very soft hand sized teats. She's a powerful doe with a sweet disposition that puts out the milk. 

Doeling is black with brown trim and tan underside and a little white splashing. Will try to get some good pictures of her. 

Doeling is $300. 

Baby:










You can see more info on my website: www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow.html


----------



## firefly81

3 saanen bucklings born today, big healthy boys. $50 each or all 3 for $75 or make me an offer


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

catie430 said:


> Where r you located


wisconsin


----------



## catie430

I will be going to either livingston or woodville, tx next saturday, and flower mound,tx near dallas.....so if you are interested in either one of them i can bring them with me. Check out my website or other post for info


----------



## hard-to-handle

I have several lamancha bottle bucklings for sale. If sold with papers will be $100-$200 or price will be reduced if sold without papers. Bloodlines include Altrece, Moonglow Ranch, Cash Farms, Forrest-Pride, South-Fork, and Ozark Highlands to name a few. You can email me at [email protected] I check my email almost every day so I will reply asap.

Please visit my website at http://www.freewebs.com/hardtohandle for pictures of dams and sires


----------



## hard-to-handle

Registered Lamancha Bucklings For Sale in Missouri

Prices range from $100-200 with papers

Bloodlines include Altrece, Moonglow Ranch, South-Fork, Forrest-Pride, Cash Farms, and Ozark Highlands to name a few.

Please visit my website at http://www.freewebs.com/hardtohandle for pics of sires and dams


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged for goats into size 0 gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 75Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## southerngurl

Well, it won't let me add the picture of the doeling to my first post. So here she is:


----------



## The Tin Mom

We can take cash money :clap: or barter :clap:. We need cattle panels, miscellaneous canning supplies, miscellaneous goat stuff, calf huts, dog houses. We have goats (they are the ones that need the houses) dogs, cats, and a garden (I would really love a good rear tine tiller that someone with skinny arms can handle). We plan on adding hogs and bees this spring. If you have something you want to barter, let me know - we are pretty flexible.

My herdsire is on the Young Sire Development List and my herd tested 100% CAE Negative and is healthy.

Doeling #1: was one of two born 2/24/11 to CrossRoads End Olive the Other. Olive has nice size teats, is an easy FF to milk - although she still needs to learn manners. I milked Olive's dam, Forrest Pride LL Snowbird, through the winter & got 2-3# once a day. Since spring arrived, Snow has upped to 3-4# and now needs to be milked twice a day. (Starting that tomorrow!) Doeling #1 was disbudded and had her first round of shots 3/9/11. Sorry the pic is fuzzy and a little messy. I will get dd to take a better one tomorrow:








[/url]
Olive the Other's doeling born 2/24/11 by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Doeling #2: was also one of two. She was born 2/28/11 to CrossRoads End Char Pepper. Pepper is a good milker. Still learning manners on the stand but doing well. Pepper's dam, Forrest Pride MC Monkey, was my star milker last year. Doeling #2 was disbudded and had her first round of shots 3/9/11.








[/url]
IMG_0358_2 by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pepper & Olive's doelings are $150 each.

Doeling #3: was born 3/8/11 to Fir Meadow TOBV Xquisite. "Quisi" had twin doelings this year, and this little girl's sister is the only kid we are keeping. Quisi's sire's dam was Fir Meadow Mi Rosine, who was the #2 LaMancha in the nation for production in 2009 and #10 in butterfat. Quisi has a nice udder and teats and is a solid producer. Doeling #3 will be disbudded and have her first round of shots approximately 3/23/11. Quisi's doeling is $275.








[/url]
Doeling born 3/8/11 to Fir Meadow TOBV Xquisite by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Doeling born 3/8/11 to Fir Meadow TOBV Xquisite by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hopefully this time everything will show up and I won't need to edit again. Sorry.


----------



## birdiegirl

This little cutie is one of quintuplets. She has a nice pedigree and should be an asset to someone's herd! She was born the beginning of February, and has been raised on a bottle, so she is super tame. CAE negative dam. He has been disbudded. $250. Will come with AGS reg papers. Eligible for ADGA registration. Currently on the bottle. Will hold until weaning with $100 deposit. 

Dam: Little Texas Farm Pandora
DS: Little Texas Farm Texas Blue
DD:Lost Valley Abscence Of Fear

Sire: Pine Shadows JJ Montserrat
SD: Pine Shadows BW Lalique
SS: Fairlea Jean-Jacques *S


----------



## firefly81

oberhasli doe in milk. second freshener 3 years old. $150 no papers or $200 with. easy to hand milk and is really tame. milking 1/2 gallon a day
great girl just am cutting back to only my show does
located near joplin missouri


----------



## The Tin Mom

Monkey is currently bred and should freshen around April 21. I would sell her as a milking doe after she freshens for $375 or, if you can pick her up now, bred for $425. Last year she freshened with twin doelings. Her sire's dam is Forrest Pride Monster Moby, who just freshened with tripletts at nine years old. Her dam's sire is Fir Meadow Soon Wildwood.

Monkey has been bred to Forrest Pride Gud Charlemagne. Char is on the ADGA Young Sire's Development List. 

Monkey is an awesome producer - her teats were a little small last year, but I did manage to get her down to about 5 minutes per milking. She peaked at about 8-9 cups once a day, while nursing two very hungry girls. My 17yo says that Monkey gives the sweetest milk she has ever tasted. I can't tell the difference and, since I am the mom, Monkey lost the lottery.

I planned on keeping Monkey, but her doe, Pepper, is easier to milk and, since I recently acquired a new Jr. Herdsire, I can breed Pepper to him :grin:.








[/url][/IMG]

Monkey is standing behind her doeling, Flower, and with her doeling, Pepper.









[/url][/IMG]

We can take cash money or barter. We need fencing for the new Jr. Herdsire, dog houses, canning jars, we have a garden (I would really really really love a rear tine tiller that is easy for someone with skinny arms to handle), chickens, dogs, goats, and cats. We are getting bees and hogs this spring.

My herd is 100% CAE Negative and healthy. Test results available.


----------



## The Tin Mom

CrossRoads End Olive the Other is a FF who freshened 2/24/11 with a buckling and a doeling. 

Olive's dam was milked through the winter and produced 6 cups consistently. When spring arrived, Olive's dam began producing 8 cups. 

Olive's sire is Forrest Pride Gud Charlemagne, who is on the Young Sire Development List. Her dam's sire was Forrest Pride Legacy's Legend.

Olive has nice teats and is easy to milk. 








[/url][/IMG]

I am asking $250 for Olive. We can take cash money or barter. We need fencing, dog houses, canning jars, we have a garden (I would really really really love a rear tine tiller that is easy for someone with skinny arms to handle), chickens, dogs, goats, and cats. We are getting bees and hogs this spring.

My herd is 100% CAE Negative and healthy. Test results available. 
__________________


----------



## The Tin Mom

Flower is a FF due to freshen around March 28. She is available, after freshening, for $250.

Flower's sire is Forrest Pride Gud Charlemagne. He is on the Young Sire's Development list. Her dam's sire is Forrest Pride Moby's Mr Charm. 

Flower's dam, Forrest Pride MC Monkey, was my top producer last year. Monkey had twin doelings as a FF and gave about 8 cups per day while feeding those hungry girls.

Flower is the girl in front. Her dam, Monkey, and sister, Pepper, are in the background.








[/url][/IMG]

We can take cash money or barter. We need fencing for our new Jr. Herdsire, dog houses, canning jars, we have a garden (I would really really really love a rear tine tiller that is easy for someone with skinny arms to handle), chickens, dogs, goats, and cats. We are getting bees and hogs this spring.

My herd is 100% CAE Negative and healthy. Test results available. 
__________________


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

You're selling Olive? Ahhhhhh....I did not come to the for sale board,I did not hear that, *fingers in ears* lalallalallalala


----------



## The Tin Mom

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> You're selling Olive? Ahhhhhh....I did not come to the for sale board,I did not hear that, *fingers in ears* lalallalallalala


Yeah. It was a hard decision. Either Olive or Snow. One or the other. Since I want to keep Pepper, that is why I chose Olive.... Snow is experienced-Pepper and Olive aren't. Ouch-ity-ouch-ouch-ouch! Hopefully someone will fall in love with one or the other & take the decision out of my hands!!!! (Besides - next fall, Dh wants to breed the new prince to Snow - he is very interested in seeing the kids from that breeding!)


----------



## The Tin Mom

Here are some updated pics of "Doeling #1". Her dam is CrossRoads End Olive the Other, Sire is Forrest Pride Gud Charlemagne. Great show and milk genetics on both sides. We are asking $150 and can barter.








[/url]
IMG_0434 by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_0431 by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_0422 by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nehimama

I did not see these gorgeous LaMancha does & doelings! I did NOT see these gorgeous LaMancha does & doelings. AAARRRGGGHHH! I have NO self control!


----------



## wintrrwolf

Ok have decided to keep to standard size goats, so am selling my F1 mini nubian buckling born in Feb. has not been dehorned.
Asking 100 unregistered 150 if wanting him registered.
pictured here at day old








Pictured here with mom








camera date is off


----------



## Mironsfarm

i am looking for a black nubian buck with white spots anyone have one i am willing to travel and pay good for him anyone know were i can find one?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

2 bucklings born today. 3/4 saanen, 1/4 oberhasli. look like saanen. 
50$ each if you take them within 2 weeks. out of outstanding GrCH top ten milking lines.
not registerable, of course, but copy of pedigree provided anyway.


----------



## catie430

males and females available as bottle babies or at weaning. Located in Richards tx, or i can bring them back to College station if easier for you. Pics seen on this link http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=73175&id=161864120491671


----------



## colemangirly

I am on the lookout for a spotted nubian doe and a pygmy buck. All animals must be registered and disbudded. Looking in the southern missouri and northern arkansas area. Please let me know what you have or what someone might have.

Thank you in advance;


----------



## LomahAcres

I have some mini dairy kids for sale - dam is 1st gen. mini-Nubian, sire is 5th gen. Kinder. Born 2/17, mom is milking out at 5 1/2lbs a day 3rd freshening. Kids are disbudded, pulled at birth and raised on CAE prevention, lambar trained and ready to go. I have 2 does and 2 wethers, does are $75 each, wethers are $40 each. Take 2 or more kids and knock off $5.00 a head. Buy a wether and doe pair for $100. First 2 pictures are the does, last 2 are the wethers. We are located in south east Nebraska, near Lincoln area. You can message me or E-mail Me if you have any questions.


----------



## LomahAcres

I also have 2 American Nubian bottle baby does for sale. Disbuded, raised on CAE prevention, born Feb 22nd, lambar trained. Come with ADGA applications, Dam is: El Lomah Scarlet Victory, Sire is: Ozark Jewels Captain. This is Scarlet's second freshening, she kidded out at about a gallon a day. Her last freshening we milked her through 18 months, she was down to a quart a day in the end, but I thought it pretty good for a FF. Doe kids are $85 each, we are in South East Nebraska. Message or E-mail Me if you have any questions.


----------



## bakerheritage

He will be reg with MDGA, dissbudded and CD/T. I am asking 200.00 or trade.


----------



## barngirl

DS: GCH Cherry Glen Radical Highlight
*Dam: SGCH Olentangy High Tennantite *
DD: GCH Olentangy Fortune Trona (2007 ADGA National Show 5th 5-6 Year-Old
2005 ADGA National Show 5th 3 Year-Old)

SS: Redwood Hills Journey Fortune
*Sire: Olentangy F. Apache Warrior*
SD: Olentangy Hero Amarantite, 5th Pl. 2 yr. old, Nat'l Show (as a first freshener)





















We are more than pleased with this gorgeous buck from Tennantite. He excels in general appearance having a correct and powerful front end, being long and level over the topline, standing on a great set of feet and legs, with tremendous width between the hocks. He possesses phenominal dairy character with long neck, pliable skin and sharp withers.

At the 2007 National Show, his Dam, Tennantite, was 9th place 3 year old and paired with her dam, Trona, was 2nd Dam and Daughter. Her last Linear Appraisal session left her with a EX91, including excellent scores in: back, rump, front and rear legs.

As an older doe, Tenn only seems to become better with age and shows more body capacity than ever! This past year as a six year old, she won three Best of Breed titles in very competetive classes of Permanent Champions. Tennantite also got her 5th milk star demonstrating her outstanding production!

Our kids are raised on heat treated colostrum and pasturized milk, are disbudded and UTD on shots. 
*
$550*

If you have questions, please email me at femininefarmgirl (at) gmail (dot) com.


----------



## hyamiranda

nehimama said:


> I did not see these gorgeous LaMancha does & doelings! I did NOT see these gorgeous LaMancha does & doelings. AAARRRGGGHHH! I have NO self control!


I'm seconding that thought... Why oh why did I even come look?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

I'm headed to Tin Mom's right after an early milking tomorrow. If you want me to bring back a goat from there Miranda, let me know.


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Does anybody have (or know of anyone who does) goats for sale in Ky. Sure I have lots of preferences, but the only important thing is that they be disbudded. I am looking for dairy goats or meat goats. Consider doelings, does or young wethers. I would really like a couple of registered Nubian does or Toggenburg does ideally. Can anybody help?


----------



## grandma12703

Looking for nubians in missouri. Does anyone have any for sale in the south central part of missouri? I want 2 does and a buck. They do not need to be registered but please only healthy goats.


----------



## KimM

I have a buckling that I'd like to sell as a breeder. His dam Buttin'Heads Sifflation, although a first freshener has a beautiful and very soft udder that's very easy to milk. She could use a stronger medial but it's better than her hairy udder photos show. I wish I could get someone to help me with proper pictures, this doe is loaded with dairy character. Her dam is CH Buttin'Heads Sondia Whisper.
Sire to this kid is Wild Wind Farm Coco and his dam can be seen on his page.

He has to be sold by the 27th or be wethered. Asking $200. 









Here is dam's udder pic, taken 3/23/11, at 65 days fresh.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I decided last year that I was not going to continue breeding min-manchas...so now the buck I was using needs a new home



















This is Reaper.... he is a 1st gen mini mancha...he's very well behaved and simple to handle...he's registered with MDGA

He is proven...perhaps Nehimama can give us pics of his daughters now that they are grown...I only have kid pictures of them.

Asking $100 for him.


----------



## ahahahni1

Simba our mini alpine buckling will be 8 weeks old on April 1st. He will be $35 without papers or $75 if you want me to file for his papers. He is all black and is a second generation mini. I am located near Stephenville, Tx. My husband works in Waco so can transport there if needed. If youd like pictures or more info please contact me.


----------



## catie430

Males and females. Cute little kids can have them disbudded. In richards, tx. Pics and prices can be seen on this link. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=161864120491671&aid=73954


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> 2 bucklings born today. 3/4 saanen, 1/4 oberhasli. look like saanen.
> 50$ each if you take them within 2 weeks. out of outstanding GrCH top ten milking lines.
> not registerable, of course, but copy of pedigree provided anyway.


the berries are no longer in the basket. destiny? food.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Kidding season is over, kid orders are filled, and I have one Nubian doeling available and one Lamancha doeling available.
Both Purebred, Registered and from very milky lines. Both well started and disbudded.

The Nubian doeling is out of Princess and Eric. Both are pictured and described on my website. 
Princess is a second-freshening two year old who is giving me well over a gallon per day. Very well-behaved on the milkstand. Nice udder, easy to milk teats. Doeling is priced at $175. Pictured below about a week ago.










The Lamancha Doeling is out of Image and Eclipse. Both pictured and described on my website. Image comes down a very milky dam line and the two second-freshening Eclipse daughters I am now milking are easy gallon + milkers. This doeling should have the milking genetics. I am retaining one of the twin doelings, one is available. At this point I cannot make up my mind which I like better. So its your choice!! One is slightly darker cream than the other. Both pictured above with the Nubian. Priced at $175 also.


----------



## gibson94

i have ,as of 3-26-11, three buck lamancha kids which can be registered.they are being bottle fed mama's milk and have been given 1/2 cc of bose.mothers where cdt vac. 3 weeks prior to kidding.if interested contact us.in london,ky.have been disbudded.


----------



## grandma12703

What town are you closest to and do you still have the nubian?


----------



## tmnigerians

Registered Nigerians:

2 yr old blk & wht buck w/ blue eyes, Sugar Creek & Flat Rocks bloodlines

3-1/2 yr old brown & white doe, currently in milk has been hand milked & machine milked. Sugar Creek bloodlines

White w/ blue eyes doe will be 1 yr old May 24th. Has not been bred yet.

4 month old black doeling w/ blue eyes

2 month old blk & wht buckling polled & blue eyed.

All goats have been CAE tested neg or are from CAE neg parents and raised on CAE prevention. Will provide current CAE test for serious people. Will sell individually or as a herd. These are not culls, they are quality animals, but we need to keep our herd to a manageable size and we are building our nubian herd so we must downsize our nigerian herd.


----------



## Levonsa

We have a young nigerian buck for sale. He is white with random spots on his head and back. We are asking $200. 

Thanks


----------



## rootsandwings

nubian bucklings for sale - not registered, mother is purebred but has no papers "I'll send them when I find them..." father has some nice lines and they should produce milky daughters. the mom has terrific teats and hand milks easily.

Unfortunately you're going to have to look at my craig'slist ad (http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2305783274.html) to see pictures because I had to get them uploaded from someone else's computer - mine doesn't have a photo interface (if you can steal the photos and post them here, awesome! but I don't know how.)

asking $75 each or $100 for both. Will consider trades/barter.


----------



## Mel-

here are his pics:


----------



## rootsandwings

awesome! thank you!

udder shows teats well but not capacity since the boys are still on full time. they were born March 26 and are very friendly.


----------



## MontanaQuilter

Does anyone know of someone who raises Oberhasli goats? Preferably in the NW or nearby


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I do and I know others here who do, but not in your area. This is Wisconsin.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Oh Emily that nubian doeling is just to cute!! Wish I was in black or I would get her in a flash.


----------



## Harmony Goats

Have 2 nice lamancha bucklings for sale this year. Can deliver them to the Conway, AR show. The herd is CAE negative as of 3-11-11. They are on CAE prevention. They are eating grain and hay. They will take a bottle or a lambar. Can email pictures. Please pm or email. I would like to keep them but they are too related to my does.

Harmony Goats CV DOB: 3-29 Purebred Lamancha $200
Sire: *B Coso Farms RCBY Vernon
Sire's Sire: *B Rockin-CB Fire Yankee
Sire's Dam: 1*M GCH Kirwan's Tarrant Velvet
Dam: 4*M Nickel's Field Day
Dam's Sire: Nickel's Hi Boyz
Dam's Dam: 3*M GCH Nickel's Arbor Day 


Harmony Goats CV DOB: 3-20 3rd Generation Lamancha $100
Sire: Harmony Goats King George
Sire's Sire: ANM Caprines Savvy Sebastian
Sire's Dam: 1*M SGCH Harmony Goats Turquoise 
Dam: Harmony Goats Annabelle
Dam's Sire: *B Coso Farms RCBY Vernon 
Dam's Dam: 4*M GCH Nickel's Field Day 

http://www.freewebs.com/harmonygoats/ 

Thanks Silvia


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I've got four bucklings destined for the dinner table here but as cash is always king...they are also available for sale if anyone wants them. I dont have current pics of them-(I'm having some health issues that make walking difficult so I don't want to bother with pics unless someone is interested then I'll happily snap some current pics.)

I've got three boers and one dairy cross buckling. One boer doeling available too. All adult goats on property tested negative CAE two weeks ago I'll proudly show you the report! Do not test for CL as I understand it is not a reliable test but I've never found a lump on anyone to worry me.

One boer buckling was born in january and could be pulled now. The dairy cross buck was born in early febuary and could probably be pulled now. The last two boer bucklings and the boer doeling were early march and probably need a few more weeks.

Asking $50 each for the bucklings $100 for the doeling.

Here are a couple baby pics to get an idea what they look like. Your welcome to come on by and see them in falkville, al anytime just pm me.
Thanks!


----------



## RedSonja

If I had any use at all for lil Taquito I would take him in a heartbeat, he is the most cutest thing EVAR. 

-Sonja


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

I will be hauling a milker (no more 4 sale until end of May) and a doeling or two from Cleveland, north of Houston, interstate 59 going north, then onto interstate 30 to Little Rock, April 29th, planning on getting to Little Rock noonish. I have room for more kids going, there is no haul of others goats going for biosecurity reasons or goats coming back because we are staying for a few days. Sorry I don't want to take care of your goats 

I have photos of kids and have photos of udders. The only buckling for sale is out of Pruittville Berrilicious and Nic (3-25-11) sister is retained, one sold (Nic is Blissberry Santa's Lil Helper) see his info on my website lonesomedoenubians.com.

Rarely do I have anything for sale after kidding season starts, we had several triplet and twin doelings born and since I only take one deposit per doe it has left us with several doelings for sale.

Doelings for sale: $400
Lonesome Doe Lipton Tea X GE (3-30-11)(I am retaining one, one is sold and one is 4 sale).
Lonesome Doe Red Dawn X GE (3-19-11) (I am keeping one, one is for sale)

FF doelings: $350
Lonesome Doe Ishtar bred to her sire, Nic (3-19-11) (one doeling retained, one doeling sold, one 4 sale).

Lonesome Doe Tater Salad X Nic 3-29-11) (she is not on the website, her dam Lonesome Doe Tater Pie is, pedigree can be found on the ADGA genetics site, she is sold and I have a photo of her udder. 2 doelings for sale.

Lonesome Doe Naughty and Nice, I have a pasture photo of her only she is deceased, (she was leased and died of a uterine infection a week after kidding, bred to KJ-Farm USB (out of Janie's champion and her buck from Tim Pruitt) (2-7-11) 1 doeling for sale.

All the does who kidded this March are on a new for April CAE Test I can forward you via email from biotracking.com $100 deposit confirms the kid is yours, a contract will follow when your paypal deposit, check or MO clears. The remainder of the money owed will be paid in cash at the drop or here, or on the way. Deposits are not refundable if you simply change your mind. You will be responsible for a percentage of our gas money from home, to and from Little Rock, the amount will be divided upon the people in the haul so we don't expect it to be much over $50 each depending upon how many people want to be included in the haul. All kids are on prevention, most have had their first round of Corid, some their second, all kids are tattoed and disbudded with paperwork ready to go. Worming has been done with Zemectrin Gold again this year. All are on the lambar they will come with the nipple type they are used to. All will have had their first CD&T, bo-se at birth and will come with complete instructions on how to continue their care.

Serious inquires only please, I am super busy of course! You can always catch me on my forum dairygoatinfo.com

Vicki McGaugh
281-592-3039
[email protected]
lonesomedoenubians.com outdated from last year, but most of my goats are on there even if it is a last years photo. Also, several folks have seen my goats recently and I will give you permission to talk to them about my herd. If you want a health certificate it is an additional $35.


----------



## firefly81

i have several nice bottle lamancha doelings, and a couple bucklings left this year, all have been disbudded tatooed and are healthy. prices start at $150
we are located in sw. missouri near joplin, we will be attending a show in connway ar. at the end of the month and can bring them to the show if interested. all are adga regesterable.
email me for more info and bloodlines, and i will get pics taken today
[email protected]


----------



## alexus

one fainter doeling brown and white 2 and half weeks old $75 on bottle, healthy

Nike air pas cher
nike shox pas cher


----------



## mamato3

Ive attained a baby goat that looks to be a pygmy, Angora cross. She is solid white with a brown spot covering her ear and 1 horn making her horns different colors. She will be very cute when she grows up. Im not sure what kind of coat she will have its curly and fluffy now. She reminds me of a sheep. Im located close to Joplin if you would like to come look at her. She is skittish right know working on taming her down. Ive wormed her and put ivermic on to rid her of any parasites.
She is no longer available family wants to keep her for know.


----------



## copperpennykids

MontanaQuilter said:


> Does anyone know of someone who raises Oberhasli goats? Preferably in the NW or nearby


Brandi Giaccino (sp) breeds Obers and is in N. Idaho near Oldtown. Milk well, show well, charges fair prices.


----------



## powell7311

3 week old moon spotted nubian buckling for sale. He isn't registered. He has had his bo-se and cd&t vaccine. He is being bottle fed whole cows milk and he has had his first round of cocci prevention. I am asking $75 for him.


----------



## Coyote Night

Is he still available? If so please contact me. Thanks

Sorry was trying to reply to the Mini Mancha buck.


----------



## Coyote Night

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I decided last year that I was not going to continue breeding min-manchas...so now the buck I was using needs a new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Reaper.... he is a 1st gen mini mancha...he's very well behaved and simple to handle...he's registered with MDGA
> 
> He is proven...perhaps Nehimama can give us pics of his daughters now that they are grown...I only have kid pictures of them.
> 
> Asking $100 for him.



Please contact me if he is still for sale


----------



## dbarjacres

We have 4 chamoisee ADGA Nigerian Dwarf bucklings/wethers available in WI. One is being kept as a buck, not sure which of two yet we are keeping back, but there will still be 2 buck prospects and one as a wether. Pedigrees are mostly Twin Creeks and Sugar Creek with some Rosasharn. Very nice, correct kids out of healthy stock. please reply privately. Located in Central WI.


----------



## birdiegirl

Fig Forest Shameless Starlet "Starla"
Purebred; PN1545369
DOB 1/23/11

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001545369

Currently on 2 bottles a day but eating alfalfa pellets, grain and hay well. Had 2 rounds of cocci prevention (corid). Dam has current (2/11) neg CAE test. Disbudded and tattooed. $300. 

Dam is a 2*M, she extremely easy to milk with large, plumb teats and good orifices.


----------



## birdiegirl

Nigerian Dwarf doeling born 2/2/11, still likes to have one bottle of milk a day, but is also eating pellets, grain and hay. She comes with AGS registration application. Disbudded and tattooed. Very friendly! She has an excellent pedigree and would be a wonderful show prospect, homestead milker or just a pet! You can view her parents and pedigree here: http://www.figforestfarm.com/nigerian.html


----------



## powell7311

birdiegirl said:


> Fig Forest Shameless Starlet "Starla"
> Purebred; PN1545369
> DOB 1/23/11
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001545369
> 
> Currently on 2 bottles a day but eating alfalfa pellets, grain and hay well. Had 2 rounds of cocci prevention (corid). Dam has current (2/11) neg CAE test. Disbudded and tattooed. $300.
> 
> Dam is a 2*M, she extremely easy to milk with large, plumb teats and good orifices.



Only if you were closer... sigh.. She's beautiful by the way.  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## catie430

A friend of mine has some buck kids that will be ready to leave beginging of May. Their sire is a purebred nubian buck. The dams are all boer mixes. Can get as bucks or have them wethered. Prices start at $100.
Buck Kid #1
















#1's Dam NOT FOR SALE








Buck Kid #2
















#2's Dam NOT FOR SALE








Buck Kid #3
















#3's Dam NOT FOR SALE








Sire to all buck kids NOT FOR SALE


----------



## catie430

Ready to go as a bottle baby. Can be used as a buck or wethered later as a pet. A real funny little boy. Born March 23, 2011. Mom is one of my best does. He is unregistered. Has been disbudded.








His dam








His sire


----------



## barngirl

DS: GCH Cherry Glen Radical Highlight
Dam: SGCH Olentangy High Tennantite (SGCH Permanent Champion, 4*Milker, EX91)
DD: GCH Olentangy Fortune Trona (2007 ADGA National Show 5th 5-6 Year-Old
2005 ADGA National Show 5th 3 Year-Old)

SS: Redwood Hills Journey Fortune
Sire: Olentangy F. Apache Warrior
SD: Olentangy Hero Amarantite, 5th Pl. 2 yr. old, Nat'l Show (as a first freshener)




























We are more than pleased with this gorgeous buck from Tennantite. He excels in general appearance having a correct and powerful front end, being long and level over the topline, standing on a great set of feet and legs, with tremendous width between the hocks. He possesses phenominal dairy character with long neck, pliable skin and sharp withers.

At the 2007 National Show, his Dam, Tennantite, was 9th place 3 year old and paired with her dam, Trona, was 2nd Dam and Daughter. Her last Linear Appraisal session left her with a EX91, including excellent scores in: back, rump, front and rear legs.

As an older doe, Tenn only seems to become better with age and shows more body capacity than ever! This past year as a six year old, she won three Best of Breed titles in very competetive classes of Permanent Champions. Tennantite also got her 5th milk star demonstrating her outstanding production!

Our kids are raised on heat treated colostrum and pasturized milk, are disbudded and UTD on shots.

$550

If you have questions, please email me at femininefarmgirl (at) gmail (dot) com.


----------



## TroutRiver

I am looking for another doe to add to my very small "herd" of 3. Preferably one in milk, in or near Vermont (I am in southern Vermont, right on the New York border, I make trips through New Hampshire and down to Massachusetts occasionally). 

I would like to find a saanen doe, but would consider another breed with a good milking background. 

email me or send me a PM if you have anything that I might be interested in

[email protected]


----------



## LomahAcres

I am in need of 4 CIDR's sheep/goat size, anyone have a few extra to sell? Or want to split a pack? 20 is just too many for me to use.
Thanks !


----------



## Creamers

I have 2 Mini Nubian Doelings for sell - 
1 Mini Nubian wether
1 Nubian buckling 

The one doeling has a micro spur teat, so I'd like to find a pet home for her and her wether brother Asking $300 for both

The other Mini Nubian is from another line - she is very nice
She is $250

All are registerable 

Lastly, ADGA pb Nubian buckling
$200








$250 Mini Doeling - older photo- better ones via email








Mini Doeling that sells as a pet only - her brother looks similar
$300 for pair








$200 buckling

Will make a great package deal on all to the RIGHT home
PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## sbanks

This site has goats, sheep, and cattle for sale. http://www.goatheadhill.com/goatsforsale.html


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> kidding season is over, kid orders are filled, and i have one nubian doeling available and one lamancha doeling available.
> Both purebred, registered and from very milky lines. Both well started and disbudded.
> 
> The nubian doeling is out of princess and eric. Both are pictured and described on my website.
> Princess is a second-freshening two year old who is giving me well over a gallon per day. Very well-behaved on the milkstand. Nice udder, easy to milk teats. Doeling is priced at $175. Pictured below about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lamancha doeling is out of image and eclipse. Both pictured and described on my website. Image comes down a very milky dam line and the two second-freshening eclipse daughters i am now milking are easy gallon + milkers. This doeling should have the milking genetics. I am retaining one of the twin doelings, one is available. At this point i cannot make up my mind which i like better. So its your choice!! One is slightly darker cream than the other. Both pictured above with the nubian. Priced at $175 also.


all sold.


----------



## Creamers

Updating my thread with new photos and so forth:

F1 Mini Nubian doeling








Dam's lines:

S : SETTLE DOWN RISING SON 

SDSS : FAITH-FARM EDEN'S TESTIMONY 

SDS : THE SHADOW VALE LUNAR ODYSSEY 

SDSD : GOLDEN HAZE MOONLIGHT ILLUSION 

SD : FOXWOOD RAZZLE DAZZLE 

SDDS : C/F SUNDAE'S SEQUOYAH 

SDD : FOXWOOD SEQUOYAH'S KARISMA 

SDDD : GNOMEBERG KV KELSA 

DSSS : GRANDON-FARM LEVI 

DSS : ARKENSTONE CHANCELLOR 

DSSD : DANCERS-RIDGE VINTAGE CHANELLE 

DS : ROUND-ABOUT CHRISTOPHER 

DSDS : STARFIRE'S WFZ PRETTY PARAGON 

DSD : BERRYBELL SPP MINDY'S CLARRISA 

DSDD : BERRYBELL'S SBR BUTTER'S MINDY 

D : FEL-IN-LUV R.A.C WINTER BREEZE 

Sire's lines:
Dam: Atwood Acres GR Golden Prince *S
Sire: Atwood Acres GR Li'l Blue
(Junior Grand Champion (ADGA)) 
Dam's Dam: Stoney Lonesome Blue Girl
Dam's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S
Sire's Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Nesselrode *D AR1649
Sire's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S
She is $250 - 

These next two are nearly as well bred, same sire, but 
the doe has a small spur teat - this didn't come from her sire - no one in the bloodlines
have it, and I owned the granddam on the does side and saw two more generations back - nothing like that - I am guessing it was a random thing - but I'm selling her as a pet quality doe
$150








Sorry about wonky posing - lol - they didn't want to play along at all . . .
and my husband wouldn't time the photos properly - rofl!
This is her wether brother
$100








PB ADGA registerable buckling - Nice boy! Can be sold as a wether, too.








His pedigree:
SS : KASTDEMUR'S AESOP 

SSDS : HIGH-TOR E. TICKET 

SSD : KASTDEMUR'S AUBREE 

SSDD : KASTDEMUR'S CROWN FINALE 

S : WILLOW RUN AESOP ELWOOD 

SDSS : BROWN SUGAR'S CROWN AMBASSADOR 

SDS : KASTDEMUR'S ACCIDENTAL TOURIST 

SDSD : KASTDEMUR'S EP ASHLEY 

SD : WILLOW RUN AT ERAZEL 

SDDS : WILLOW-RUN GOLDEN BOY 

SDD : WILLOW RUN GOLDEN EMBER 

SDDD : WILLOW-RUN 95 ELLUSIVE 

LITTLE COVE AESOP'S DREAM 

DSSS : KISMET MARVINS SMOOTH OPERATOR 

DSS : FOXWOOD MCCAYLAS SMOOTH TALKER 

DSSD : BRIARKNOLL PIEJAR'S MCCAYLA 

DS : FOXWOOD MCCAYLAN 

DSDS : CADILLAC PIEJAR 

DSD : BRIARKNOLL PIEJAR'S MCCAYLA 

DSDD : BRIARKNOLL CRONUS ABIGAIL 

D : FOXWOOD DT'S DREAMA DREAM 

DDSS : KISMET MARVINS SMOOTH OPERATOR 

DDS : FOXWOOD CISCO 

DDSD : BRIARKNOLL PIEJAR'S MCCAYLA 

DD : FOXWOOD CB EVANA 

$200 as a buck, $125 as a wether - 

will do discount if buying two or more!

email [email protected] or PM here


----------



## Wonderland

Hi there. I have one buck and two whethers who were born in October available. I don't mind delivering or meeting half way _in certain cases/within certain distances_, but a gas fee will have to be added.

The buckling is "Lord Licorice" and is friendly. He is chocolate with one white splash on his side. He is also polled. His sire's pedigree is on my website - he has some great genetics through that side. His mother is very hardy. $150.00. 

The two whethers - "Jack" and "Count Chocula" - are less friendly, but they aren't terribly skittish. "The Count" is friendlier than Jack. Count is a cream and chocolate buckskin, and Jack is a tan and black buckskin with white. Jack is still very small; he was a triplet out of a small doe. Count and Licorice, on the other hand, have already caught up to my small buck who is a couple of months older than them. Count is polled and Jack was disbudded. $50.00 each, or $25.00ea as a companion(s) to the buckling.

There are pictures of them and their dams/sire on my website (see below). Feel free to PM me or email me if you are interested.


----------



## Redneck_Royalty

I have a headgate for milking, we are located in SW Missouri and can transport this to most of the shows. It will hold 6 goats at once. It is metal pipe construction, has some very light surface rust. It closes and opens with a lever and the feed bunk with separators attaches in front.










It moves freely and is perfect working order, could use a coat of paint, but nothing else is needed.










We would like to get $200 for both of these together, this is a lot cheaper than we thought we would get! These are $1500 or MORE new!!!

email me privately, amj at thethreeringranch dot com


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

I need 1 or possibly 2 dairy goats in the Charleston, WV area. I can drive a couple of hours any direction if you have what I need. Looking for good quality and healthy is a MUST, but the breed is not real important to me. Healthy and good milker is my only needs. Let me know if you're in my area, and thank you! Kathy


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

ETA: You can PM me here for my phone number.


----------



## mamato3

For sale pygmy buck 1 yr old Grey agouti. Friendly not mean. $50 obo SW mo by Joplin.


----------



## shiandpete.1

We have a Lamancha/Tog doeling for sale and a purebred Lamancha buckling for sale. We are a tested negative CAE, Johnes, TB and Brucelosis herd. These two babies come from excellent milking and show bloodlines. 

Pictures can be found on our website www.mandllamanchas.com on the 2011 kid page. The sire and dams are also pictured on our website. We take pride in structurally correct and healthy goats.


----------



## weisemaries

Looking for a couple of doelings to hopefully bottlefeed. Perfer the look of mini nubians. These would be our first adventure into goats. I've raised a few calves, a raccoon, and a baby sheep on a bottle, so I do have some bottle feeding experience. We are located in central Indiana about 20 min. west of Indianapolis, but are willing to travel a little for the right goat.


----------



## grandmajo

I have a registered purebred Nubian Buck for sale, DOB 4/23/2010, excellent temperament. Good pedigree, dam is Bryrpatch Revival! and sire is Pruittville's Pilgrim. He is current on vaccinations, tested negative for CAE in March 2011, with test results available for viewing (whole herd was CAE tested negative in March). He was disbudded, but does have scurs. I used him for the fall 2010 breeding and he produced 2 doelings and 3 bucklings. I have his dam on the premises, as well as the 2 doelings that he threw. 

$250 firm


----------



## Wonderland

Wonderland said:


> Hi there. I have one buck and two whethers who were born in October available. I don't mind delivering or meeting half way _in certain cases/within certain distances_, but a gas fee will have to be added.
> 
> The buckling is "Lord Licorice" and is friendly. He is chocolate with one white splash on his side. He is also polled. His sire's pedigree is on my website - he has some great genetics through that side. His mother is very hardy. $150.00.
> 
> The two whethers - "Jack" and "Count Chocula" - are less friendly, but they aren't terribly skittish. "The Count" is friendlier than Jack. Count is a cream and chocolate buckskin, and Jack is a tan and black buckskin with white. Jack is still very small; he was a triplet out of a small doe. Count and Licorice, on the other hand, have already caught up to my small buck who is a couple of months older than them. Count is polled and Jack was disbudded. $50.00 each, or $25.00ea as a companion(s) to the buckling.
> 
> There are pictures of them and their dams/sire on my website (see below). Feel free to PM me or email me if you are interested.


I have also decided to sell one of my does, Sandy. CAE Negative 2010. She had triplets in October as a FF. She is a small doe, and is not friendly. She lets you do what needs to be done once you catch her with minimal fighting. 

I just don't have the time to put forth the amount of effort it would take to train her to be milked. Also, I am keeping her doeling and her mother (behind her in the photo), so I have her genetics heavily in my heard. For someone with more time, or who does not want to milk, she could bring in some nice color and genetics. Her wether (Jack) can go with her free as a companion. $300.00 










Also, I am about an hour outside of Memphis, Tn. I don't mind meeting people half way or delivering within an hour or two for the price of gas.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

My daughter is on her last year of 4-H Dairy goats and will be selling all of her animals between now and September.

For Sale immediately:
Mega-Milkers Touch O' Royalty--American Nubian Buck DOB 5/21/09--very nice temperment, throws nice kids, great milking lines--$200 OBO

2 American Nubian bucklings--they will come with registration papers--Born April 6th--available June 1st--$150 OBO

For Sale in August:
Purebred Nubian Doe--Buxom Belles Zoey--DOB 5/19/09--will be a ff the end of May--great conformation and bloodlines--$300 OBO

American Nubian Doe--Mega Milkers HP/Quin Sesqui--DOB 2/20/09--excellent milk production--just freshened with twin bucklings--$300 OBO

American Nubian Doe--Buxom Belles Artemis--DOB 6/29/10--great conformation and bloodlines--$200 OBO

American Nubian Doe--Buxom Belles Harmony--DOB 7/1/10--great conformation and bloodlines--$200 OBO

Our herd is CAE & CL free--we will happily get current testing for serious inquiries only. Pictures available upon request.

We are located 15 miles outside of Laramie Wyoming.

Email me at [email protected] if interested.

Thank You!
Laura


----------



## WildernesFamily

We're looking for a family milk goat. We have a cow just about ready to calve, but my oldest DD is lactose intolerant but tolerates goat's milk really well... plus we all love goat's milk!

We have no experience in goats, but we think we'd like an Alpine, and obviously from good milking lines and CAE and CL free.

In North/Central Missouri, Carroll County.

Oh.. and I guess she'd need a friend too, since I keep hearing how they like company....


----------



## cmharris6002

I am in North East Kansas. I two Nubian milking yearlings for sale. I would like to sell them together, $500 for the pair. I just got them registered so their pedigrees may not be up on the ADGA web site yet. PM if you're interested, thanks!

N1549453
Provincia AS India
Dam- Blissberry Freestyle Asia
Sire- Hittle Acres LF Ace Status 

N1549454
Provincia Lil Red Coevette
Dam- PHF Fuschia
Sire- Blissberry FM Tahoe


----------



## missythemom

I am looking for Nubian doelings in the northern region of New York. I have come to realize that one of the does I have now does not have a good udder or attachments at all, and I need to replace her. I am looking for CAE/CL free goats that are fairly robust and healthy. My girls are rather large and healthy (other than that dang udder) and I would like to continue with nice, big, healthy girls. Please PM me if you have any leads for me. Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Purebred Nubian Buck for sale. 

Blue is sweet and gentle, never aggressive towards people. Though when it comes to getting to a doe when he's in rut, watch out! But he loves to be petted and is very laid back until it comes time to breed. In fact, the last time I trimmed his feet about 3 weeks ago, he was laying down and I trimmed all four feet while he was laying down and he couldn't have cared less. I hate to sell him, but almost my whole herd is daughters or grandaughters out of him. He tends to throw length of body/bone, dairy character and nice heads, flatter rumps. He throws a good amount of black and I get a good amount of solid ears from him. I've only freshened one doe out of him just yet, but he really improved the foreudder and teats which was what she needed! She also produced well peaking at 7.5 lbs as a yearling. I have two more of his daughters that are heavy bred and they will be appraised this fall. Blue must go to a good home only. 

CAE and CL free herd

http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html

SSS : KASTDEMUR'S MEET DAN IN DAYTON
SS : LYNNHAVEN GREAT EXPECTATIONS
SSD : LYNNHAVEN E GYPSY DANCER
S : LONESOME-DOE THREE PT ONE FOUR
SDS : SAADA CAPTAIN JAMALLA
SD : SAADA SWEET ****-FLY-PIE
SDD : SAADA SWEET EXPRESSION
LONESOME-DOE BLUEBERRY PI
DSS : LYNNHAVEN GREAT EXPECTATIONS
DS : LONESOME-DOE RED EYE EXPRESS
DSD : SAADA CHCK-A-BOOM BIRDWOMAN
D : BRYRPATCH RE CYRA
DDS : GOLDTHWAITE BLACK TIE AFFAIR
DD : MAGIC DREAMS BRYRPATCH CAPULET
DDD : GOLDTHWAITE NICOLETTE


----------



## yarrow

SOLD!!!!! (thanks for all the inquires)
susie


----------



## dustin biery

I have a friend who is looking for a meat Wether in the Arkansas River Valley area. Not sure how far he is wanting to travel. Let me know if you have something available.


----------



## Heritagefarm

I have a gorgeous Oberhasli buckling for sale. I really honestly do not want to sell him, but we must cut back. He is too closely related to the does I have right now. I really like his topline, he stands nicely, I like his brisket and pasterns. Overall, he is simply fabulous and will make an excellent breeder. His sire is a gorgeous guy also, and I expect his daughter to be show quality, as well as this guy. There is no reason he couldn't be shown; I sure would. I really like his temperament, also, he's a sweetheart. 
Sire: Cameron 
Cameron's sire's dam is a 14 star milker. His dam's sire is a star buck.
Dam: Not registered yet, but her papers are in the mail. Cream of Kansas doe, straight from her herd.
Southern-central Missouri, Texas county. PM me or go to the website for phone and e-mail.
$200.00


----------



## Heritagefarm

I am selling a buckling out of our Meyer's doe. She has been shown, she was on milk test and milked 2301 pounds in 2010. The buckling is a great little guy, with very correct conformation. 
Dam: Jazmine
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001447508
Jazzy's sire: CH
Dam: SGCH
SS: GCH
SD: SGCH
DS: SG
DD: GCH

Milk:
Sire: AI *B
Dam: AI 9*M
SS: ++*B
SD: 3*M
DS: ++*B
DD: 8*M

The buckling's sire is Thunder

Buckling is $250. 

For more info, visit Meyer's site:
http://meyerslamanchas.net/

































~Ted


----------



## dbarjacres

We've got a beautiful buckling and doeling out of a set of triplets (from a FF!) available.

Beautiful chamoisee with white splashes and blue eyes buckling. His dam has a fabulous udder as does his sire's dam. He is nice, nice nice! I'd keep him if I had a bigger herd. $250

Black with tan markings and white splashes doeling, very nice doeling, keeping her sister tho. $250

The dam to these kids is Lost Valley and GayMor bred and the sire is from Pecan Hollow - Twin Creeks/Rosasharn breeding.

Healthy, clean herd, kids are very healthy and friendly. Located in Loyal, WI.

We may be going to Goshen Indiana in June and could deliver. Also going to Marquette, MI early July. please call or email 715-897-3104 or [email protected]


----------



## birdiegirl

3 month old Nubian buckling, on 2 bottles of milk a day and eating grain, alfalfa pellets and hay. On cocci prevention. Disbudded, tatooed. Come with ADGA registration application. Has a very nice pedigree that you can see here: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001375894&----um=N001382995
Raised on CAE prevention. $100 Picture shown is his baby picture, he is larger now.


----------



## moonspinner

I have three quality ND kids for sale: 1) wether to be, six weeks, beautiful conformation, terrific personality. Ideal for 4-H/show prospect. 2) Flashy sisters, three weeks, sired by Gay-Mor/Twin Creeks buck from two master champions/Best Udder winner.
From AGS reg. CAE neg. herd in western NY.
$100 for wether; $200 each for does.
www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner for pix and info.


----------



## TxGypsy

Nigerian Dwarf goats for sale. I have 2 does and a set of blue eyed twins...1 buckling and 1 doeling. These are nice healthy, gentle goats. I am selling them as a group, because as we all know, a single goat is an unhappy goat.

I am selling due to traveling more than I thought I was going to. I am also recently divorced and there is nobody at home to take care of the animals for me.

All for $350. I also have a nice milking stand for sale.

Contact me via pm or amandasfarm30 at hotmail dot com


----------



## catdance62

We are having a herd reduction sale and have many beautiful ADGA Nubian kids for sale as well as adults. Please view our kids here http://www.flickr.com/photos/catdance62/sets/72157626727487114/
Please view our adults here: http://circleafarm.webs.com/ourherd.htm
Our herd is CAE-free with test results available


----------



## Govero Farms

Purebred ADGA Nubian Buckling for Sale!!!

My friend wants to sell the buckling for 150 dollars that goes with papers. He is very nice looking buck. He would be a great breeding. 

Look at his bloodlines please thru the ADGA.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001548595

His Dam is STAGELIGHT PA ZERABELLE - N001478716 (PB Doe)

His Sire is HOANBU EXOD SUMMER EXPEDITION - N001532449 (PB Buck)

They are CAE and CL negative. She is selling her goats. She is located in South of St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## happyhens

Hello everyone, I have looked on several pages of this thread and I haven't found anything in the Lexington, KY area. We are wanting a milking breed, anything except lamanchas (mixes are fine too). Registration doesn't matter, but they must be friendly and healthy; CAE and CL tested, and come from a tested herd. We are looking for at least 2, one of which must be a doe or a doeling. Would prefer for both to be does/doelings, but may consider buying a whether just so she won't be alone. Please PM me if you have anything for sale in my area, or can refer me to someone. Thanks!


----------



## julieq

We have a second freshening MDGA registered miniature Togg for sale. Excellent milk stand manners, familiar with hand milking and machine milking both. Currently gives just over a half gallon per day. Vet tested, disease free herd. See our website for more information. We're located in Southern Idaho.


----------



## CarolT

I have a Nubian buckling and a doeling for sale. Born Valentine's Day. I posted their first day pictures on an earlier post. Can't get into Photobucket right now for some reason. I can email current ones to anyone interested and will try to update this post with pics as soon as I can get into photobucket. I'm on dial-up and it takes forever. Asking $75 for buckling and $150 for doeling. Parents tested CAE negative, have not tested for CL or Johnes. I'm located in north Alabama.


----------



## breezywayfarm

Because of college, I need to downsize my herd. All goats are up to date on vaccinations, tattoed, disbudded, and have been raised CAE preventative (heat-treated colostrum and pastuerized milk). I have milkers, kids, and a buck available. Some are American Alpine and some are Grade Alpine. All stock is registered. These are all animals that have competed at state level shows & done well. They are all out of excellent milking & showing blodlines. Check out the for sale page on my website to see what all is available: http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq . Please do not hesitate to ask any questions or for more information or pictures. 
I am located in Mechanicsburg PA.


----------



## Bebop

Want to buy copper boluses, please! I need enough for 3 adult Nigerian dwarf goats (60lbs each?) and a 6 month old doeling (30lbs?). Please send me an email [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## smwon

For Sale â Rhinehart X-40 disbudding iron

http://lindercroft.com/blog/2011/05/for-sale-rhinehart-x-40-disbudding-iron/


----------



## goatiegirls

CAE Negative -no CL -great milk and show lines

2011 kids
PB Nubian Twins born 4/28/11 - 1 Doeling available - 250.00
D	ANM Caprines BB Claire De Luna
DS ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
DD	1*M ANM Caprines RP Summer Storm
S	AI ANM Caprines Royal-M Romeo
SS	GCH +B Price-O-The Field Royal Marcus
SD	Bluff-Top L Isabella

PB Nubian Triplets born 3/24/11 - 1 Buckling available - 200.00 May have a doeling available also
D	1*M ANM Caprines RP Summer Storm
DS	Price O The Field Royal Philip
DD	Lilly of the Valley Autumn
S	Amberwood Twisterâs Rebel Yell
SS	AI *B	Branicur Farms Malibu Twister
SD	Rose Valleyâs Holly Go Lightly

PB Nubian Triplets born 5/19/11 - 1 Buckling, 1 Doeling available - 250.00
S	Amberwood Twisterâs Rebel Yell
SS	AI *B	Branicur Farms Malibu Twister
SD	Rose Valleyâs Holly Go Lightly
D	Bluff-Top L Isabella
DS	*B Udder Providence Levite
DD	6*M Bluff-Top DC IO

PB Nubian Twins born 3/25/11 - 2 Bucklings available - from FF but nice boys - 75.00 with no papers â may negotiate for papers.
S	Amberwood Twisterâs Rebel Yell
SS	AI *B	Branicur Farms Malibu Twister
SD	Rose Valleyâs Holly Go Lightly
D	ANM Caprines BB Jasmine Belle
DS ANM Caprines TS Bellaâs Beau
DD	Bluff-Top L Isabella


We had a set of Experimental triplet does this year - PB Lamancha dam and PB Nubian sire - it was not accidental - they are very nice kids out of our herd queen. Have one for sale now 150.00
S	Amberwood Twisterâs Rebel Yell
SS	AI *B	Branicur Farms Malibu Twister
SD	Rose Valleyâs Holly Go Lightly
D	4*M Ridgerunner RHBC Simonnee
DS	*B Redwood Hills Bordeaux Charm
DD	3*M Nickelâs DDL French Lace

Have another Experimental doe kid -DOB 5/27 -100.00 if she leaves right away -her dam is sold.
Also -Nubian dry yearling -225.00 one of our keeper kids from last year -have to make some cuts.
Email me [email protected] for more info,questions, etc.
thanks! Ginger


----------



## Govero Farms

govero farms said:


> purebred adga nubian buckling for sale!!!
> 
> My friend wants to sell the buckling for 150 dollars that goes with papers. He is very nice looking buck. He would be a great breeding.
> 
> Look at his bloodlines please thru the adga.
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/goatdetail.aspx?regnumber=n001548595
> 
> his dam is stagelight pa zerabelle - n001478716 (pb doe)
> 
> his sire is hoanbu exod summer expedition - n001532449 (pb buck)
> 
> they are cae and cl negative. She is selling her goats. She is located in south of st. Louis, missouri.






~~~~~~~sold!!!!!!~~~~~~~~


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Jewels is a sweet and beautiful doeling. Her sire is my LaMancha buck,BigWig and her dam was a Nubian/LaMancha cross. We were planning on keeping Jewels after the heart breaking loss of her mother. However unlike her mother, she inherited the Nubian voice and as much as I love her, I don't like the voice. So we are offering her for sale. She is unregistered but lovely even so. I did my best to get some pictures of her but like most babies, she was more interested in doing everything but standing still.So the pictures don't really do her justice.She was pulled at birth and raised on milk from does with current CAE neg test results. She is disbudded and eating hay and grain well. Has been raised been on cocci prevention and still receives one bottle a day.

D.O.B. 03/03/2011 85.00 Or if you think you have something trade, let me know.


----------



## Blue Run Farm

Audra, if you weren't so far away, I would be SORELY tempted! She is beautiful and I usually don't like the goats with "no" ears! Plus, I am down to just one doe and one doeling and I am afraid Skittles is going to be mightly lonely at night once we butcher her brother  They are in with mom during the day and separated at night, so I hate the thought of her not having a buddy at night, but we need the milk from Snickers in the morning.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

I wish you were closer too. I am offering a 20.00 discount to HTer's.


----------



## Heritagefarm

Heritagefarm said:


> I am selling a buckling out of our Meyer's doe. She has been shown, she was on milk test and milked 2301 pounds in 2010. The buckling is a great little guy, with very correct conformation.
> Dam: Jazmine
> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001447508
> Jazzy's sire: CH
> Dam: SGCH
> SS: GCH
> SD: SGCH
> DS: SG
> DD: GCH
> 
> Milk:
> Sire: AI *B
> Dam: AI 9*M
> SS: ++*B
> SD: 3*M
> DS: ++*B
> DD: 8*M
> 
> The buckling's sire is Thunder
> 
> Buckling is $250.
> 
> For more info, visit Meyer's site:
> http://meyerslamanchas.net/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ted


Jasmine's papers were received in the mail; she is now a 10 star milker.


----------



## mamato3

For Sale Mini LaMancha buckling. Victor is only 3 weeks so not ready yet. But since he is already torturing his mom i need to locate a home and get him gone or banded by 7 weeks. He is very friendly every time someone comes and sits in a chair he hops up in there lap lays down and enjoys the snuggles. He is black and white not sure what the pattern is called and has sky blue eyes which im thinking he will keep. He is very long legged and being only a F-1 im guessing he will grow bigger then his mom. Willing to trade or partial trade for a LaMancha doeling or hay or $70 dollars.


----------



## CarolT

Won't allow me to edit my previous post, so having to repost with the pictures. He's the one with more white


----------



## ozark_jewels

I need to make room for new blood, so I have made the hard decision to sell Eric. He is well-proven, having sired many beautiful kids, and is an easy-keeper. He is not hard to handle, very tame, never been ill. These pictures were taken last fall at the beginning of rutt. Don't wait to plan your breedings till this fall, prepare now. CAE tested negative last year. CL-free herd. Up to date on CDT, worming, copper bolusing, Bo-Se, and hoof trimming. $300



















Eric The Reds pedigree:

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001468050


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Jewels is a sweet and beautiful doeling. Her sire is my LaMancha buck,BigWig and her dam was a Nubian/LaMancha cross. We were planning on keeping Jewels after the heart breaking loss of her mother. However unlike her mother, she inherited the Nubian voice and as much as I love her, I don't like the voice. So we are offering her for sale. She is unregistered but lovely even so. I did my best to get some pictures of her but like most babies, she was more interested in doing everything but standing still.So the pictures don't really do her justice.She was pulled at birth and raised on milk from does with current CAE neg test results. She is disbudded and eating hay and grain well. Has been raised been on cocci prevention and still receives one bottle a day.
> 
> D.O.B. 03/03/2011 85.00 Or if you think you have something trade, let me know.


She is taken.


----------



## FrontPorch

I have a purebred, registered Dwarf Nigerian Doe and her two wethers that would really like for someone to rescue them from their suffering. You see, I have forced them share a farm with sheep. This is by no means satisfactory living conditions in their opinion. They would much prefer to share a farm with their own kind. 

They are very friendly, spoiled rotten really, and good with kids. She is two 1/2 years old and proved to be a great mother handling it all on her own without any assistance. The two boys are one year old. 

I'm not looking to make a fortune, I just want to find them a good home. I've decided I'm sticking to a fiber farm with sheep and alpaca and she is far too nice of a doe to sit here unused.

If you are in Central Indiana and are interested, let me know.


----------



## Tamar

Hi all,

We live close to Mansfield MO. 

I have a Saanen/Alpine Buckling born March 14 for sale ($45.00) as well as his sister ($60.00)

I will get pics up asap.

The buckling is white, looks very Saanen, while his sister looks far more Alpine 

Beautiful, healthy and gentle, come from a set of triplets. 

Their sire gave triplets every year, the mother gives me a gallon a day not including the bottles they drink. 

Pics to follow,
blessings to all, and stay cool!!
Tam


----------



## Creamers

Located IN WV - Near Ashland, Ky and South Point, Ohio - 2 hours from Lexington or 3 hours from Morgantown, WV.

I have two Saanen doelings for sale - I purchased 5 total because that allowed me the best price from a long time breeder and am keeping two of the 5. 

One of the 5 is now with CannonFarms in GA, so I have 2 left to sell.

These girls have dams that seriously milk and were just appraised as FFs and 3 yr olds from 85-89 - I've personally seen them milked and the dams give from 14-18 lbs each a day.

They are out of a Redwood Hills buck:


























$250 each if buying both doelings.

ADGA American Applications come with them.

If you're looking for well bred, serious dairy kids - here they are.

They are between 8-11 weeks old.

They are from a closed doe herd that has long practiced strict CAE prevention - housed far from adult does - 

SARTYR OEKY MOBY D - S001489295 (AM Buck) 
DOB: 5/11/2009 

SSSS : MISS WILLA'S NERO WOLFE 

SSS : COLQUITT'S WOLFMAN JACK 

SSSD : COLQUITT'S JENIFER 

SS : OLD-ENGLISH JACK'S SON 

SSDS : COLQUITT'S DIRECTOR 

SSD : OLD-ENGLISH FAUN 

SSDD : THE OLD ENGLISH WENDY 

S : OLD-ENGLISH KOJACK 

SDSS : MISS WILLA'S NERO WOLFE 

SDS : COLQUITT'S JACOB 

SDSD : COLQUITT'S JENIFER 

SD : OLD-ENGLISH IRISH LILLY 

SDDS : ORANGEWOOD'S FREDDIE 

SDD : THE OLD-ENGLISH CINDERELLA 

SDDD : ORANGEWOOD'S SWALLOW'S SUZIE 

SARTYR OEKY MOBY D 

DSSS : COMPANEROS HALLELUJAH STANDARD 

DSS : SAANENDOAH STANDARD ISSUE 

DSSD : SAANENDOAH SHENILLE 

DS : CHERRYPINES STAND OUT 

DSDS : COLQUITT'S WOLFMAN JACK 

DSD : CHERRYPINES SUPER STARLET 

DSDD : HAGEN'S ACRES ZINA 

D : SARTYR STANDOUT TRIESTE 

DDSS : LAKE-COUNTRY COMPOSIT SHOWBIZ 

DDS : HEAVENLY-"POOR"-FRM PRIME RATE 

DDSD : CAMP-HIL DESIGN CACHET 

DD : SARTYR PR TITANIA 

DDDS : WILLOW RUN DRZ ATLAS 

DDD : SARTYR ATLAS CORDELIA 

DDDD : SARTYR CASCADE HELVETIA 



Doelings are out of

Upa Hollow EZ Seven 

Sire: Companerios PR EZ Money 


SS: ++*B Heavenly Poor Farm Prime Rate(Sire Summary Buck) 


SD: GCH *M Companeros Cascade Mallorca (Top 10 doe) 


Dam: Upa-Hollow BRSF Half Pint 


DS:*B Bethel Sen Rica Filibuster (dam milked 4000 plus USDA elite doe) 


DD: 2*M Upa Hollow LCOA Emily 








Luhring-View Embassy&#8217;s Pooh 

Sire: King-Farm Exquisite&#8217;s Embassy 2-05 VEE FS 90 


SS: Willow Run Diesel Skymark 


SD: CH King farm Capitan Exqusit 5-02 EEEE FS 92 


Dam : Chazberry Lane Phantom POS 1-04 A+++ FS 82 


DS: McQuitty Farm WMV Phantom 


DD: 2*M Chazberry Lane Liktoria&#8217;s Luna 2-06 VEVE FS 90 










Upa hollow BSRF Half Pint 

Sire: Bethel Sen Rica Filibuster 


SS: +*B Anthem Reason Senator 


SD: 10*M Bethel ABR Roo Rica(Elite Doe Milked over 4000 lbs) 


Dam: 2*M Upa Hollow LCOA Emily 


DS: Lake Country Opus Archon 3-3 E+E FS90 


DD: 1*M Upa Hollow GFJH Easter 5-02 VEEV FS88 














Upa Hollow Miss Bug Eyes 

Sire: *B Caprikorn Meadow Wind 


SS: GCH++*B Willow Run Braveheart Kahuna(Dam, Paternal Grandam Natl Champs) 


SD: GCH 9*M Caprikorn Lance&#8217;s Meadow Romance 2-06 EEEE FS 91 (top 10 doe) 


Dam: Upa Hollow BSRF Half Pint (see above) 














Upa hollow BSRF Polly 4y/o- 1 doe kid born 4/19 


Sire: Bethel Sen Rica Filibuster 


Dam: 1*M Upa Hollow LCOA Pixie 2-04 VEV+ FS 85 


DS: +*B Lake Country Opus Archon 3-01 E+E FS 90 


DD: Upa Hollow LCAS Patchouli 4-00 VEVV 87


----------



## firefly81

I HAVE 2 LAMANCHA BOTTLE BUCKLINGS 3 WEEKS OLD, I WILL GIVE AWAY FREE TO WHO EVER WANTS TO DRIVE OUT HERE AND GET THEM. THEY HAVE BEEN DISBUDDED AND HAD FIRST SHOTS, HEALTHY, I JUST HAVE TO MANY OTHER KIDS ON MILK AND NOT ENOUGH TIME. SO YES THEY ARE TOTALLY FREE JUST COME GET THEM.

ALSO HAVE A LOT OF LAMANCHA, A;LPINE AND SAANEN MILKERS FOR SALE AND SOME KIDS FROM THIS YEAR. WE ARE GOING A DIFFERENT DIRECTION WITH THE HERD AND NEED TO MAKE ROOM. ALL MILKERS WOULD MAKE GREAT FAMILLY MILKERS.
www.freewebs.com/jaymes-jewels/ email me if you have any questians [email protected]


----------



## Tamar

Tamar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We live close to Mansfield MO.
> 
> I have a Saanen/Alpine Buckling born March 14 for sale ($45.00) as well as his sister ($60.00)
> 
> I will get pics up asap.
> 
> The buckling is white, looks very Saanen, while his sister looks far more Alpine
> 
> Beautiful, healthy and gentle, come from a set of triplets.
> 
> Their sire gave triplets every year, the mother gives me a gallon a day not including the bottles they drink.
> 
> Pics to follow,
> blessings to all, and stay cool!!
> Tam


The only way I can link their pic is from Craig's list.

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/2436966696.html

Taken this morning.
Tam


----------



## southerngurl

Toggenburg Buck for sale. Thomas is a sweety, out of a competitive show herd. Healthy 3 yr old. $200











http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=T001463556


----------



## Govero Farms

For Sale or Trade. Purebred Nubian Doe. 

Please look at the craigslist and there is picture of the Nubian Doe. 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/2444392322.html


----------



## DanielleP

2 Saanan does
LaMancha doe, 
Nubian doe
and 2 LaMancha/kiko bucks for sale

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/2446781730.html


----------



## Creamers

Saanens in WV are sold  Yay


----------



## DutchAcres

For sale:

One purebred registered American Nubian buckling. Born 5/15/2011.

Dam: AN1475480
Sire: N1522987


$300

Northern Michigan


----------



## dbarjacres

Helping a friend sell a few of her Nigerians....

All are ADGA reg, healthy, CAE neg, no abcesses in herd

Dancing Angels Bittersweet - 4 y.o. flashy broken chamoisee blue eyed doe, great mom, reluctant milker $200

Dancing Angels Virginia Reel - 3 y.o. chocolate buckskin doe, great mom, great milker, $275

Monte - yearling buck out of Virginia and by Avian Acres NAT Zane, excellent milk lines, flashy broken buckskin, proven sire $100 w/out papers, $150 with ADGA papers.

please call or email dbarjacres at live dot com or 715-897-3104


----------



## grandma12703

what are you asking for them?


----------



## sherrie

Summer Gold Salute's Seraphim
DOB: 5/22/08
Sire: Longman's Serenade Salute
Dam: Longman's H Angel Baby
CAE and CL negative
black with white spots

Seraphim freshened on June 5, 2010 as a FF. She was milked through and was not bred this fall. She recently dried up this June.

Seraphim belongs to Donna Counts. Contact her at 972-287-1815. She lives near Dallas, TX.


----------



## sherrie

Caddo Creek Junie B. Jones is a purebred nubian 2011 doeling.
DOB: 1/30/2011
Sire: CH Price O The Field Royal Cymbal
Dam: 1*Narrow Chance Rosey
Parents were CAE and CL negative
Sire is G6S normal

Junie is brown and white with spots and splashes.
$300

I live northeast of Dallas, TX.
[email protected]


----------



## hyamiranda

Two registered La Mancha bucklings. If any of you are familiar with Big Wig that Oat Bucket had- they are from the same breeding. One is pure white or light cream and the other is dark brown with white face strips and white strips on legs and belly. I haven't taken pictures yet, but can get some for those who are interested. 

Also two American Alpine/La Mancha doelings. These girls are beautiful. Their dam is my Alpine doe that was giving 1 1/2-2 gallons of milk a day last year. We are dam raising them right now. Their sire is my La Mancha buck Toby. He sired Hershey and Big Wig that belonged to Oat Bucket. They can be registered as experimental or grade La Mancha. 
These are the only pics I have of the doelings. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Hvt_cpnL6gM3M6Sda3vVdghgyC19UDXKmIeaT49FZ90?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vEQyQbCTvLt8B2w-UPdHiwhgyC19UDXKmIeaT49FZ90?feat=directlink

I'm asking $150/each for the girls and $100/each for the boys. I am willing to negotiate a bit on the price.

I also have a purebred La Mancha doe for sale. Turtle Dove was born 3/21/2008 and is a very friendly, steady milker. She has nice sized teats and the best personality I've come across in a goat. Her registration is #L1466441. I'm asking $300 for her. Again, if any of you are familiar with Hershey that belonged to Oat Bucket, Turtle is her dam. I don't have any pictures of Turtle on this computer. 

My husband and I are moving to Iowa and my father-in-law wants to cut back on the goats to make things easier for him to manage.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

registered saanen buckling out of HOT milk lines.
$300 or would be willing to trade for a heavy milk-line doe or doeling, saanen or oberhasli, saanen preferred. Something not related to what I have. I am a closed herd and my lines are getting kind of tight.


----------



## Pony

ozark_jewels said:


> I need to make room for new blood, so I have made the hard decision to sell Eric. He is well-proven, having sired many beautiful kids, and is an easy-keeper. He is not hard to handle, very tame, never been ill. These pictures were taken last fall at the beginning of rutt. Don't wait to plan your breedings till this fall, prepare now. CAE tested negative last year. CL-free herd. Up to date on CDT, worming, copper bolusing, Bo-Se, and hoof trimming. $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric The Reds pedigree:
> 
> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001468050


YOU'RE SELLING ERIC????? Why don't you do these things when I'm rolling in dough????

Em, he's GORGEOUS! 

Maybe I can sell plasma....


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I've got two doelings born this spring ready for new homes. The pictures are a bit over a month old so they are a little bigger now. Herd tested CAE free last March by Biotracking. No lumps or bumps, no evidence of CL in herd.
Asking $125 each or $200 if you take both

First is a boer doeling~ she is the boer closer to the front in the picture~









Second is a nubian cross doeling, she is de-horned. Her mother is a nubian produces over a gallon a day when not feeding a kid, father is a wondering goat that looked a lot like a small nubian. I can show you a picture of him if you like.










If you need a livestock gaurdian to go with them or for your other animals let me know~ I've got AKC Anatolian pups ready and running with the goats.
http://thereddragonsden.com/lgds.htm









Thanks
PM me here or call
256-734-9816


----------



## hyamiranda

My father-in-law has two purebred Kiko bucklings for sale. He hasn't registered them yet, but has the papers to do so. I can try to get some pictures if you're interested. He's asking $250/buckling.


----------



## RedHillFrmMedic

Hello All I am looking for some kiko nannies or doelings for addition to my herd.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## catie430

Purebred unregistered doe. Red roan color. $100. Has been exposed to a nigerian dwarf buck.









This is the buck she was exposed to


----------



## catie430

Sweet oarange and white colored doe kid. Mom might be a nigerian mix with a little pygmy but sire is full nigerian. Has been disbudded. $150









This is the dam(not for sale)









This is the sire (not for sale)


----------



## catie430

Sire is full nubian, dam is a boer mix. Real sweet and ready to go. $150 each.










Sire(not for sale)


----------



## Teri

I'm selling a goat dehorner. Check the barter board.
Thanks!


----------



## Pony

Teri said:


> I'm selling a goat dehorner. Check the barter board.
> Thanks!


You wouldn't be selling a halfway decent fur clippers, would you?


----------



## Wags

*Nigerian Dwarf Kids Available in Oregon*

Two doelings, a buckling and a couple of wethers are available now. Please visit us at http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html for pictures and details.


----------



## Pony

Has anyone upgraded their clippers? Looking to sell off your old one?

I'm looking for a decent used animal clipper that I can use on the collie pup as well as the goaties. 

PM if you have one you'd like to move along


----------



## T.Miller

I have 2 purebred ADGA registered LaMancha buck kids for sale.

Buck kid #1 was born on 03/05/2011 and is weaned.

Buck kid #2 was born on 05/15/2011 and is currently being bottle raised

Please contact me @ [email protected] for more information.

Terry


----------



## Conrad Fryar

Weaned up to 1 yr 125.00 a piece, from closed herd, top genetics...
Call Conrad at 706-639-4113 or e-mail.......Thanks for looking!
 Here are the sires and general pic of does.........


----------



## LadyJane

We have a four year old doe that is currently being milked. Eclipse has a good pedigree and is a Permanent Champion. She is CAE negative. Asking $250.

For further information or pictures, please send private message.

We live in the tri-state area of NW Ohio, very near both the Indiana and Michigan borders.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## mbcagle

Wanted: I would like to find a couple of ND does for milking. I am north Alabama if you have any ND that are used to being milked or who have come from good milking lines.
Thanks!


----------



## Suzyq2u

LTB: Nubian buck/buckling. Unregistered, ok but needs to be healthy (and herd tested). 
Not looking to spend more than $150 in OKC area.
Would like to add a few more does over the next few months as well...


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

I have for a 2 yr old buck. He is dual registered with ADGA/AGS, he is disbudded and up to date on his shots. He was a bottle baby so he is a really nice guy. He is very dairy looking but will fill out more with age. His mom is showing nice this year and was shown at nationals last year and was 8th place in a large group of four year olds. Im asking $250 for him, you check out all his bloodlines and pics of moms udder on my website.








Sorry not a very good pic but gives you an ideal of what he looks like.


----------



## copperpennykids

This is a great opportunity to bring in some very nice Saanen genetics at great prices - and catch a ride with a breeder heading to Nationals! 

These goats boast pedigrees that include many Nationally known herd names, both for outstanding conformation/show wins and A LOT OF MILK.

We have 3 January/February buck kids available:

Amethyst's buck: (DOB: January 21, 2011)

Sire: *B Old-English Cactus Jack
SS: *B Old-English Yosemite Sam
SD: SGCH Old-English Wild Flower LA 91 EEEE

Dam: Whey-to-Go Amethyst LA 88 VVVV (yearling score)
DS: *B Des Ruhigestelle Viking
DD: Whey-to-Go Sapphire LA 90 VEEE

This buck's littermate sister, Whey-to-Go Jack's Jade, just earned her Jr. Grand Champion leg at the highly competitive NEWDGA Dairy Goat show this weekend.

Win Charmer's buck: (DOB: January 22, 2011)

Sire: *B Old-English Cactus Jack
SS: *B Old-English Yosemite Sam
SD: SGCH Old-Engllish Wild Flower LA 91 EEEE

Dam: Des Ruhigestelle Win Charmer LA 90 VEEE (Maternal 1/2 sister to 2008 National Champion, Des-Ruhigestelle Win Seeker
DS: *B Des-Ruhigestelle Lava
DD: SGCH Des Ruhigestelle WinSwept

And last but not least!

Tabbitina's buck kid: (DOB: February 28, 2011)

Sire: *B Des Ruhigestelle Eins
SS: +*B Briarwinds Tangier
SD: SGCH Des Ruhigestelle Elentara 91 EEEE

Dam: Whey-to-Go Tabbitina
DS: Araby Farm Dream Weaver
DD: Whey-to-Go Tatsinda II

If you are looking for lots of milk as well as beautiful udders, excellent structure and a great pedigree, look no further! Tabbitina just took RGCH doe at the highly competitive NEWDGA show in Spokane - as a 2 year old! Not only that, but she is posting incredible numbers in the milk pail : 12.3 (at 2 weeks fresh), 17.4, 16.6, and 16.2, to date. She comes from a strong dam line of milkers, with her dam potentially going Top Ten for 2010 and her granddam also a Top Ten doe. SGCH Elentara has twice been Top Ten for milk production/butterfat as well. 

We are hoping to have updated pictures of the does on our website soon, but I will gladly e-mail photos and extended pedigrees if you like.

Finally (and thanks for reading so much so far!), we also have two May buck kids available. They are sired by Companeros Clinton Xavier (for those who
don't know, Old-English Clinton, Xavier's sire, sired both the 2010 National and Reserve National Champion Saanens. Please check our website for
pictures of his dam and her bragging rights. 

Dams of these very nice buck kids are: Whey-to-Go Tatsinda and Whey-to-Go Vienna.

copper-penny-ranch.com for pictures and more info - or call or e-mail me.

Camille










Tabbitina taking Reserve Grand Champion at NEWDGA show June 18th.


----------



## Feral Nature

LaMancha bucklings ready to breed your backyard milkers now. From very nice milk lines, clean herd, no ADGA papers on this group. Also ADGA registered adult LM buck available later. Lexington, Texas, "Feral Nature Farm" on facebook.


----------



## libbypayne8

I have two very handsome purebred Sable bucklings, and one beautiful Sable doeling that were all born on 5/26/11 and they are now ready to go to their new homes. Their mother is a very nice, correct doe that is a gallon-plus daily milker. She has had more than enough milk to feed her triplets this year and has given nearly a gallon when I separated the kids overnight for a morning milking. The bucks will make great herd sires and will have lots of potential in the show ring as well. The doe should be a terrific milker and I know she will do well in the show ring. I may be willing to deliver within 150 miles for $50, just need to know your location to be sure. The kids are disbudded and tattooed and are eating hay and grain well. They are also started on a good quality herbal wormer. They will come with an ADGA registration application that is filled out and ready to send in. I may be willing to trade for hay or something else farm related. You can see lots of pictures and info on their bloodlines at my website: www.comingsummers.webs.com Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rechellef

I am not agressively selling this doe, so I figured I would start here where I know she would go to a good home where she would be loved and appreciated. I am selling my 2-1/2 year old FF Snowflake. She is a rescue and came to me thin and pregnant. I have brought her back to a shining picture of health and she gave me a beautiful doeling (Flurry) on March 27th. Flurry is almost 4 months old, so we are ready to wean. I am selling Snowflake because I will have three FF's next spring, plus my mega milker Saanen Sugar will freshen in 2012 too. Snowflake was tested for Johnes while pregnant in February and CAE after she gave birth in April. I have the paperwork for her tests, but you are more than welcome to test her as well. She has a very nice rear udder and currently only give 2 quarts a day, but since she is a FF and a Saanen, that will improve next freshening. She has very small teats, but I have managed to learn to hand milk her (she is lopsided in the pic because her daughter only nurses one side). Snowflake is super sweet, and I hate to see her go, but I have no idea how I am going to milk 5 girls next spring. If you are willing to wait, I can breed her to my ADGA registered LaMacha buck in October, otherwise I am selling her in milk. 

Here are some pictures of her:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just finished reading Heidi for the first time. Trying to declutter and willing to ship someone this book. 

PM me.


----------



## Dandelion Lane

Hello all,
We have a few Nigerian dwarf kids for sale. They are all so sweet. Moms are registered. If interested or have questions, please send PM or email dandelionlane at gmail.com.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
We have 5 total kids remaining for sale, these are a few of them. We are also milking the does and I would be happy to send utter photos if interested.
We are a clean disease free herd with animals from Grasse Acres and Kaapio Acres only. We are in Wisconsin.
Thanks much,
Julie


----------



## FeminineFarmgir

Due to space we are selling a few of our LaMancha's. They are beautiful - mostly out of Autumn-Acres and Kastdemur's bloodlines. 

Here at our farm, we seek excellence in health, quality and longevity as we breed and show Alpine and LaMancha Dairy Goats.
Desiring excellence from the beginning, our herd has been built on National winners from as far away as Washington and California, and we are committed to breeding champion blood lines in both Alpine and LaMancha breeds.

We keep a small herd, which allows us to know each animal individually and give it the utmost care and attention. 

All kids are raised on a CAE prevention program which consists of heat treated colostrum and pasteurized milk.

Along with free choice natural high quality alfalfa hay, we feed a specialized 17% grain ration, oats and beet pulp. All animals are vaccinated with C,D&T, Bo-Se and are wormed routinely. 

The J's Justified Shenanigans - $200










Registration ID: L1478354
DOB: 03/29/2009

Sire's Sire: Dagron Taipei's Toronto +B
Sire: Kastdemur's Up & Atom *B - L1427019
Sire's Dam: GCH Kastdemur's Make7UpYours 3*M

Dam's Sire: Kastdemur's Spartan *B
Dam: Autumn-Acres Jostle's Jillian
Dam's Dam: CH One*Oak*Hill Tweed Jostle

Shanny freshened in February '11 with twins as a first freshening two year old. She is a sweetheart, easily milked by hand or machine and ideal for a family milker, pet or 4H doe. Shanny gives over a gallon of milk each day.


Provident Road Shan Shillelagh - $250










Registration ID: L1557550
DOB: 02/28/11

Sire's Sire: Kastdemur's Watch Yourself +*B
Sire: Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart *B - L1517637
Sire's Dam: Kastdemur's Citronella 3*M

Dam's Sire: Kastdemur's Up & Atom *B
Dam: The J's Justified Shenanigans - L1478354
Dam's Dam: Autumn-Acres Jostle's Jillian

Shillelagh, having been to a show already this year, is a sharp, long dairy animal with exceptional strength of stature, and standing on a strong set of feet and legs. Her dam is a very productive doe making this animal ideal for your breeding program, the show ring or home dairy.


Provident Road Twist's ? - Buck kid- $300

Not registered yet, but will be sold with papers only!
DOB: 2/28/11

Sire's Sire: Kastdemur's Watch Yourself +*B
Sire: Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart *B - L1517637
Sire's Dam: Kastdemur's Citronella 3*M

Dam's Sire: One*Oak*Hill Jansen Tirade
Dam: Autumn-Acres Twist of Fate - AL1439066
Dam's Dam: CH Autumn-Acres Thyme's Trista


This buck kid is beautiful, being wide throughout and very growthy. Pictures coming soon.

Please email me if you have any questions...we really need to sell soon due to space and a busy season with a new two legged baby on the way! 

Thank you,
Jenna Regan
Provident Road Dairy Goats
www.providentroad.com


----------



## LadyJane

We have lowered the price of our Nubian Doe. Selling because we will be moving out of Ohio.

She is a four year old doe that is currently being milked. Eclipse has a good pedigree and is a Permanent Champion. She is CAE negative. Asking $175.

For further information or pictures, please send private message.

We live in the tri-state area of NW Ohio, very near both the Indiana and Michigan borders.


Name: CH Remuda WFA Eclipse

Registration ID : N1425921

Sire: SG WingWood Farm KR Alessandro +*B

Dam: Sungai BS Bess's Emmaline 11*M

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## rootsandwings

I'm looking for a good quality Purebred (not American) Nubian buck or buckling ready to breed by late August. Must be from a CAE and CL free herd. Would like him to be within an hour or two of Cincinnati Ohio.

Any leads?


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> I need to make room for new blood, so I have made the hard decision to sell Eric. He is well-proven, having sired many beautiful kids, and is an easy-keeper. He is not hard to handle, very tame, never been ill. These pictures were taken last fall at the beginning of rutt. Don't wait to plan your breedings till this fall, prepare now. CAE tested negative last year. CL-free herd. Up to date on CDT, worming, copper bolusing, Bo-Se, and hoof trimming. $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric The Reds pedigree:
> 
> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001468050


Eric is sold!


----------



## southerngurl

I have a nubian doeling for sale, $150. She is unregistered. She is out of Baby, you can see her on my website. Her jaw is very slightly crooked so that's why I'm not registering her. Should make a great home milker with plenty of milk. She has no trouble eating and is healthy and vigorous. 

Thomas, my toggenburg buck is also for sale as well as a buckling out of him and Toggy. Thomas $200, buckling $75. Buckling is growthy and ready to breed.

My nubian Buck, Blue is for sale too. I have several nice daughters out of him that can be seen on my website. $300. May consider an offer to a real good home. He is a sweetie. He improves breed character and throws long, dairy kids. Nice udders. 

Finally I have a nubian buckling, red roan out of Mayflower on my website. Just $100 and I will raise him to 3 months. He is around 2 months now I think. Probably be ready to breed in October with proper care.


----------



## LadyJane

CH Remuda WFA Eclipse

HAS NOW BEEN SOLD

Thanks for all inquiries!

Terry


----------



## FeminineFarmgir

Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart *B - L1517637 - $1,200









Sire's Sire: Elm*Glen Brazil *B
Sire: Kastdemur's Watch Yourself - L1371499
Sire's Dam: GCH Kastdemur's Make7UpYours

Dam's Sire: Dagron Taipei's Toronto +B
Dam: Kastdemur's Citronella 3*M - L1371380
Dam's Dam: GCH Kastdemur's Citra 2*M


Braveheart is our big, beautiful yearling buck from Kastdemur's in California. He gave our entire kid crop incredible openness, dairy character and length of bone. All of his kids have gorgeous front ends and are very wide through the thurl. We anticipate wonderful mammary systems on his daughters that will freshen this coming spring...

Selling because we are downsizing our LaMancha herd and don't have enough does to breed to him. 




The J's Justified Shenanigans - $200









Registration ID: L1478354
DOB: 03/29/2009

Sire's Sire: Dagron Taipei's Toronto +B
Sire: Kastdemur's Up & Atom *B - L1427019
Sire's Dam: GCH Kastdemur's Make7UpYours 3*M

Dam's Sire: Kastdemur's Spartan *B
Dam: Autumn-Acres Jostle's Jillian
Dam's Dam: CH One*Oak*Hill Tweed Jostle

Shanny freshened in February '11 with twins as a first freshening two year old. She is a sweetheart, easily milked by hand or machine and ideal for a family milker, pet or 4H doe. Shanny gives over a gallon of milk each day.


Provident Road Shan Shillelagh - $250









Registration ID: L1557550
DOB: 02/28/11

Sire's Sire: Kastdemur's Watch Yourself +*B
Sire: Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart *B - L1517637
Sire's Dam: Kastdemur's Citronella 3*M

Dam's Sire: Kastdemur's Up & Atom *B
Dam: The J's Justified Shenanigans - L1478354
Dam's Dam: Autumn-Acres Jostle's Jillian

Shillelagh, having been to a show already this year, is a sharp, long dairy animal with exceptional strength of stature, and standing on a strong set of feet and legs. Her dam is a very productive doe making this animal ideal for your breeding program, the show ring or home dairy.


Provident Road Twist's ? - Buck kid- $300

Not registered yet, but will be sold with papers only!
DOB: 2/28/11

Sire's Sire: Kastdemur's Watch Yourself +*B
Sire: Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart *B - L1517637
Sire's Dam: Kastdemur's Citronella 3*M

Dam's Sire: One*Oak*Hill Jansen Tirade
Dam: Autumn-Acres Twist of Fate - AL1439066
Dam's Dam: CH Autumn-Acres Thyme's Trista


This buck kid is beautiful, being wide throughout and very growthy. Pictures coming soon.



Tennessee Walker Gelding - $600









It is time for our beautiful boy, Buck, to find a new home. We are needing to downsize at this time in our life. He is 22 years old, has been trained in the past with the John Lyons method and was very responsive to it! Is great with children and other animals. 

We keep a small herd, which allows us to know each animal individually and give it the utmost care and attention. 

All kids are raised on a CAE prevention program which consists of heat treated colostrum and pasteurized milk.

Along with free choice natural high quality alfalfa hay, we feed a specialized 17% grain ration, oats and beet pulp. All animals are vaccinated with C,D&T, Bo-Se and are wormed routinely. 

Let me know if you have any questions.
Thanks!

Jenna
Provident Road Dairy Goats
www.providentroad.com


----------



## mamato3

Well due to this drought and the price of hay ive decided to sell Victor. He is super friendly and so cute with his blue eyes. I think will make a good heardsire or even a great pet. Would like $40 for him but would take take less if he went to a good home. Also looking for good hay so im willing to trade for hay or even a long trough feeder. Or even a lamancha doe or Nubian doe which i know is a long shot but figured i would try.
I have a pic of him on CL go here to see it. Located in SW Mo by Joplin
http://joplin.craigslist.org/grd/2519534450.html


----------



## McDaid36

3 Nigerian Dwarf Kids for sale, can be registered through the AGS. Mom is a great milker, both her and the kids have nice long, dairy bodies. 2 doelings and 1 buckling, they are currently 2 months old, have been disbudded, and mom tested CAE negative during pregnancy. It has been a closed herd since then. I am happy to email you pictures because I'm not sure how to upload them here.


----------



## Pony

ozark_jewels said:


> Eric is sold!


I suppose that's a good thing... I saw your first post, and thought, "I could sell plasma..."

Eric is GORGEOUS. I have always loved him since I first saw his picture.

Is he going to be living anywhere near me?


----------



## buckskinner

I'm looking for a couple of does or even kids in or around NW La. At least fairly easy driving distance. Prefer Nubians, Alpines, or Saanens, no ND or small types please.
Robert


----------



## telsa

Hi I'm new here I got some dairy cross kids for sale 4 does and 2 bucks they are 3 months old and I want $75 a piece I live in north central AR.


----------



## rootsandwings

I have two mini nubian bucklings and two mini nubian doelings for sale. F1s and F2s, good ears.

I am not internet friendly, but thanks to my son I now have the beginning of a website and you can see pictures on the "for sale" page if you click on my link.

asking $150 each - tattooed, disbudded, CD&T, clean CAE test results from July on mothers and father available, CAE and CL free herd, come with application for registration.


----------



## firefly81

trying to help my freind get her buck sold, she has gotten out of lamanchas so has no use for him. pics can be seen at www.gardenngoat.com

LUCKY*STAR'S LOT MR. WONDERFUL - L001364700 (PB Buck CH) 
DOB: 2/26/2006 

SIRE: LITTLE ORCHARD BR PURE THRILL
DAM: LUCKY*STAR'S L DANDY

$500
HE IS A PERM. CHAMP. GREAT MILK AND SHOW LINES BEHIND (I HAVE A DUAGTER FROM HIM THAT I WOULDNT GIVE UP FOR THE WORLD)
LOCATED IN SW. MO


----------



## telsa

Here are some pictures of my youngsters for sale/ They are Kiko/LaMancha cross.
Sorry about the picture quality. They were not happy about posing for the camera. They are nice, healthy kids. Their mothers are my 3 personal dairy goats.
Bucklings;

















Doelings;


----------



## telsa

here are the kids they are three and half months old they were born the middle of april. their mothers give around a gallon a day. 

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g408/telsatanglemop/?action=view&current=Jr1buck.jpg

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g408/telsatanglemop/?action=view&current=Jr2doe.jpg

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g408/telsatanglemop/?action=view&current=JR3doe.jpg

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g408/telsatanglemop/?action=view&current=Zipbuck.jpg

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g408/telsatanglemop/?action=view&current=Zipdoe.jpg

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g408/telsatanglemop/th_Auroradoe.jpg?t=1312685267


----------



## Ellie Mae

We have decided to sell one of our Registered Nigerian bucks as it's time for some new blood in our herd.

Sammie is a handsome black and white, proven buck, throws beautiful spotted babies with high percentage of blue eyes.

we are open to a trade for a saanen or nubian or possibly snubian doe or yearlings.

I can email pics on request as I cannot get photobucket to work.

we are in Northern MS.
thanks!


----------



## mamatomany8

I am looking for a purebred registered nubian dairy goat in milk. Must be disbudded, UTD on everything and CAE negative paperwork. I am in upstate SC. Thanks!


----------



## Watering hole

Looking for ND for Sale. Wanting to start a small herd in Southern Louisiana. Any contact info would be great. 985-637-2931 or [email protected]


----------



## Watering hole

I am looking to start a small ND herd in Louisiana. Can you let me know more about your goats. 985-637-2931 or [email protected]


----------



## KimM

SE Ohio -







Cloven Trail Pipsi Cola - Black and dark brown buckskin with white.
Sire: Wild Wind farm Coco (Wood Bridge farm Romeo X MI Sugarcreek VL Winjammer)
Dam: Buttin'Heads Pip Rally (CH Rosasharn UMT Pippin X CH Buttin'Heads Polished Apple).
Details here:
http://www.cloventrailfarm.com/pipsi.html


----------



## mbcagle

KimM said:


> SE Ohio -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloven Trail Pipsi Cola - Black and dark brown buckskin with white.
> Sire: Wild Wind farm Coco (Wood Bridge farm Romeo X MI Sugarcreek VL Winjammer)
> Dam: Buttin'Heads Pip Rally (CH Rosasharn UMT Pippin X CH Buttin'Heads Polished Apple).
> Details here:
> http://www.cloventrailfarm.com/pipsi.html



I sent you an e-mail! He may be just what I am looking for!


----------



## crazygoatgal

I have too many goats and need to sell them. I have an ad on Craigslist for Vermont. I don't know how to do the address thingy for it. My animals are CAE CL and Johnes free. Very dairy with good longevity and most with good capacity. Would give package deals. I am asking $150 for does and bucks. $75 for wethers. 
I have some unexpected pregnancies and will need to find homes for these kids as grade animals because I cannot guarantee the sire. These goats would be sold at a reduced price but still have the wonderful milking lines I love. If you don't care about papers, these are the goats for you!!! The kids will be offered at $100 each and $250 for 3.


----------



## colemangirly

crazygoatgal you can get the parentage verified on those babies. Just take a sample of the dam's hair, the babies hair and all the possible sire's hair. There is a lab that does goat DNA, then you can know the parentage and get those babies registered!!!


----------



## Asylum Hill

Hi all,

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs in northern VA. I just got my 2012 breeding schedule finished if anyone wants to have a look...

Thanks,
Lisa

www.asylumhillfarm.com


----------



## cballard

WTB a PB Nubian buck in NE Arkansas.CAE and CL neg a must.
Thanks Christina


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Do you like well attached udders? Do you like your does to have a bit of length on them? Do you prefer a good for udder? This and more is what this buck has given me for the past few years but its time to change him out because his daughters are so awesome I have kept every one of them to build my herd. Lincoln has done his job here for the final season and is ready to breed to your does now. 
This is a fairly genital buck easy to handle but is stout. He knows his name and will follow you around since he was a bottle kid.

His grand dam on his mother side is a 7* doe, DSS is +B with several other awards and appraisals in the herd. Here is a link to his pedigree
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001504867

He has been tested for CAE and never shown any signs of any other illness. I dont like posting pics on here because it takes up so much space for those not interested to have to go through but would be happy to email them to you.
[email protected] all my does are bred to him this year except two so this boy really needs to go. Im selling him for georgiagirl from the forum and shes asking $300 for him. Delivery is available for simi local folks within 200 miles for consideration of gas funds.


----------



## julieq

Cannon_Farms said:


> This is a fairly genital buck easy to handle but is stout.


"Fairly genital" is the BEST description I've ever read of a buck! Especially this time of the year! :hysterical:


----------



## crazygoatgal

colemangirly said:


> crazygoatgal you can get the parentage verified on those babies. Just take a sample of the dam's hair, the babies hair and all the possible sire's hair. There is a lab that does goat DNA, then you can know the parentage and get those babies registered!!!


OMGosh, that is awesome. I never thought of that. Thank you so much.

Actually one of the does gave birth yesterday and because of the babies coloring and blue eyes there is only one possibility for daddy. And I am very happy for that buck to have been the sire. She is a first freshener with an amazingly huge udder, my biggest ff udder yet. And she had triplets. 2 does and 1buck. They are all doing well and I got a color that I never had before. It almost looks like a bleached buckskin. Sounds ugly but she is so beautiful and tiny. Instead of lighter facial stripes, she has darker ones. She is almost ghostly looking. The buck is a dark chamoisee with blue eyes(daddys clone) and the other doe is a pretty gold.


----------



## crazygoatgal

julieq said:


> "Fairly genital" is the BEST description I've ever read of a buck! Especially this time of the year! :hysterical:


Oh, Cannon Farms, that is probably the funniest description of a buck I have ever read. :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical: Thank you for the wonderful start to my day.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

hes a sweet boy and doesnt understand why you dont want to pet him, hes just friggin huge and has no idea when he leans on you that hes about to knock you over. Hes never acted stupid hes just a very big boy


----------



## Bebop

I have two bucklings for sale. Possibly a doeling.
The bucklings were born on Father's Day of this year. 
They are out of Sisters Three PT's IO and A2Z Acres Nashville Star.
One is black with some white, polled and moonspotted. Asking $200 for him registered through AGS.
The other is black, roaned with white, and blue eyed, but he is horned. Asking $100 for him registered.

The doeling was born August 18th. She looks to be a chocolate buckskin. She is horned. 
I'm still working on getting papers, but once I figure it out, it will most likely be a discounted price due to horns.
She is out of my young doeling UdderlyCountry Candy Bar and A2Z Acres Nashville Star. 

Here is my website to see my goats: www.jackalopefarm.webs.com
Please email for pics. [email protected]


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Nubian buck, CAE CL free herd.

This buck has great conformation and breed character. He is out of my doe Mayflower (Blue's best scoring yearling at LA this year) and Devon. He is linebred on Saada Sweet ShooFly Pie (http://www.lonesomedoenubians.com/does.htm) and Lynnhaven Gypsy dancer (http://www.lynnhavennubians.com/gypsytext.html). $150


























DAM as a yearling FF:


















(DAM) http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/mayflower.html 
(SIRE, scroll down to Devon) http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html


----------



## Obe-Willow

I have registered LaMancha dairy goats and I need to cut back my herd. I have two doe kids and 1 buckling for sale. All animals are dehorned and are up to date on vaccines, de-wormer, and hoof trimming. I maintain a CAE and CL negative herd and can provide test results upon request.

I have two LaMancha doe kids available. Their names are Izzy and Lizzy and they were born on June 18th. Their dam is Larkspur Ladies XW Esperanza and appraised earlier this year as an 87 VE+V. Their sire is Shammy's Bad Sandman (a Kastdemurs Bad Attitude son). She is a very nice LaMancha milker and her kids would make excellent family milkers and/or 4-H animals. The kids were dam raised and never had much human contact so they are just a little stand offish but with patience and food they will make great future milkers. I am asking $150 each or $250 for the pair. The top left picture is of the two doelings and their sire is pictured in the top right picture.

Here is the link to their pedigree:
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001563395\

The buckling was born on June 22nd and will most likely not be ready to breed any does this year but will make a great buck for someone next year. His Her dam is GCH Rocky-Run Hot Streak and she was Best Doe in Show at the 2010 Lane County Fair and at the 2011 Oregon State 4-H Fair. His sire is Shammy's Bad Sandman (He is a Kastdemurs Bad Attitude son) and his half sisters have done well for themselves at show, placing 2nd at Oregon State Fair, and 1st and 2nd at the Puyallup fair is Washington. I am asking $200 for him. He would be a great addition to a small herd that is looking to improve levelness of top lines, shoulder assembly's and feet and legs. His dam is pictured in the bottom left picture and his sire is pictured in the top right picture

Here is the link to his pedigree:
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001563589

Please email us with questions or for pictures of any of the animals for sale

Our email address is [email protected]

We are located in Cheshire, OR

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Caprice Acres

(Approx. 3 mon old)

Light chamoise with black and cream trim, Purebred French Alpine buck born March 2011. Registered as Caprice Acres Montague. Dam is Grace-Hill Magnolia, sire is Hickory Knoll Amnestys Zepplin. 

He is 6 months old and just got back his first disease test results - he is NEGATIVE for CL, CAE, and Johnes. My entire herd is tested yearly and are NEGATIVE for these diseases. 

LA'ed this year with a score of +++, overal +. 

Dam (Grace-Hill Magnolia - http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001510980) is on DHIR and is slated to get her star this year. She peaked at a little under 10lbs per milking this year, as a FF 2year old. She LA'd at +VVV 85. 

Sire (Hickory Knoll Amnestys Zepplin -http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001497431) has LA'ed at VVV 85 as a yearling. 

He is the most in rut of junior bucks... should have NO problem figuring out what to do this year.  

First pic is at approx. 3 months, second is about 2 weeks old. Can get current pics... He's just in rut and not the most picturesque right now.  

Thinking of pricing him at 200.00 for HST'ers. If that's too much, talk me down - I'd rather sell than butcher because of time constraints.


----------



## JR05

Have two registerable nubian bucks 6-7 mos old for sale or trade. Two different bloodlines through the sires, moms are 1/2 sisters through their sire. Both are black, one with white highlights the other with tan highlights. Both are dis-budded but one has scurs. Wild Country, Commonwealth, Goldthwaite, CircleBZ's,Manges-Colony,Copper-Hill. Very mixed bag of bloodlines. These boys know what a girl is and need to go to another home. Asking $100. each or will take a registerable Saanan buck in trade for one. Can see on my website www.walnuthavengoats.freewebspace.com (go to sale page)


----------



## papat

wanting to buy miniemancha buck ready to breed or nigerian dwarf in east texas


----------



## phantomriver

I'm looking for a meat type buck preferably in SC.


----------



## gibson94

WTB a adga reg. cae negative lamancha buck around ky.


----------



## critterluv

I have 2 nigerian doelings born 4-29-11. Pippa and KAte missed disbudding and were dam raised do to helping with tornado clean up so they did not get much handling. They are being sold with reg application. asking 175 each or 300 for both

Pippa










Kate


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Reducing HOT ROD LINCOLN to $250 to a good home with fellow HT memebers, keep in mind I can deliever within reason in a few weeks, within a 150 miles of ATL now (until I kid which is anytime now)

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/deskidsncritters/kidclu011.jpg

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/deskidsncritters/kidclu004.jpg

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/deskidsncritters/kidclu001.jpg

two of his daughters, the one udder shot was a doe that was a ff that had not been milked yet, but it shows the really good attachment even if she was very full in the rear.
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/deskidsncritters/girls005-1.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/deskidsncritters/026-3.jpg


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Lamancha doe to a very very very good home only, I am very attached to this doe, she is very sweet and I am not in a hurry to sell her, I was going to get into lamanchas however I was blessed with a deal on Nubians and at that time was having a hard time choosing a breed but fate chose for me. I bought this doe from Terry (tickle me pink lamanchas) shes nicely bred and milks like a dream both in productions and manors her only fault is she has a weak toe on the front hoof we have been working on correcting however its never going to be correct completly.
I cant say enough about this does personality shes everything a lamancha should be, if I dont sell her then I dont, $150 to an approved home, meaning I really dont want to have to worry about where she is ever or if shes safe.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

So after over 20years of raising some of the most wonderful goats, putting together a herd that has notations like SG, *M, *B, Top Ten Milker, and Breed Leader on their Certificates hanging here on my wall, the doctors tell me that I need to slow down. What they first thought was early stages of Parkinsonâs is actually a genetic disease that is more aggressive. Stupid luck, I got the 1 in 4 chance messed up family gene. So doing what I can to fight like heck against this thing, but slowing down to keep my strength, the hard truth is that I need to cut the herd down to a level that one or two hired helpers can manage. 

More information on the herd can be seen at:
www.flyingfarmnubians.com
Working on pictures, getting site better organized and this yearâs kids posted. 
We are planning on selling most of the adult herd and kids in the next few months, E-mail if something interests you. 
All prices are negotiable so reasonable offers considered.

Adult Bucks for Sale

Ghost	$250
AGS Raines Ranch Chaoâs Phantom N001539680
Solid White, 2yr old
He is a nice buck, but we have decided to sell all our white and cream animals after this kidding season.

Sol	$350
Flying Farm Yahtze Solitaire N001538968
Black with White Spots, 2yr old
Dam is a great milker in our herd. 
Sire is a *Buck from the Goldthwaite Herd
We have used him a lot in our herd and we really like his kids, but he needs to prove himself in another herd now.

Bling	$250
Walnut Haven Jazzed Jeremy II N001529923
Brown Roan with White belly, 2yr old

Magic-Alpine	$250
Walnut Haven Elfin Magic	AA1491076
Cou Blanc, 2yr old
From some French Alpine Stock, we have been keeping him for a neighbor, but with the economy she has sold out and now this fine boy needs a new home and some lady friends.


2011 Buck Kids
Lovely X Norman	$150
Spades X Norman	$150
Devorah X Norman	$150
Yasmina X Norman	$150

Sunbeam X Fats $200
Sire is from the Goldthwaite herd
Ebony X Puzzle $300
Both Sire and Dam are from the Goldthwaite herd

Working through the does and kids, will try and post them next week.


----------



## Didgery

I am selling a milking Saanen doe, age 3, recorded grade (75%, so her female offspring are fully registerable) and a registerable American Saanen doeling from this year's litter of triplets. They are both gorgeous, sweet, wonderful goats. I adore them, but hubby's putting his foot down about the expense of keeping so many animals! They are in Whatcom County, WA. CAE/CL negative. 

Photos available on my Bellingham Craigslist ads. 

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/2627610662.html

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/2628071534.html

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/2630096102.html

I'm asking $200 for the doeling and $300 for the doe but I'd make a deal on the two of them together or trade them for a cob-sized meadowbrook cart, lumber, canning jars (quart or half-gallon) or other farm/homestead supplies. No living animal trades.


----------



## nehimama

[/IMG]

Quirky Goat Farm Gibbs is a 4th Gen Mini Mancha buck, registered with The Miniature Goat Registry, the Miniature Dairy Goat Association, and the International Dairy Goat Registry. His birth date is Feb 16, 2010. In the photo provided, he is about 8 months old. (The green coloring on his tail is the tattoo ink.)

He is in full rut now, and ready to go to work for you. He is pushy with the other bucks, but not aggressive towards people. Last season he threw lovely, tri-colored kids. I have too many of his daughters and do not wish to use him for breeding them.

He is up to date on copper, CD&T and hoof trims. He tested Negative for CAE on the 25th of March, 2011, with a titer of 6.0. If you have any questions, or would like more pics, please PM me for email info.

Asking $250.00 or reasonable offer. Located between Willow Springs & Cabool, Missouri. (About 70 miles East of Springfield)

Thanks!


----------



## grandma12703

Looking for a doe and a buck preferrably nubians. I need reasonably priced goats in the southern missouri area.


----------



## sherrie

Caddo Creek Junie B. Jones #N1544346 $250
DOB: 1/30/11
G6S normal by parentage
S: CH Price O The Field Royal Cymbal (son of POTF Royal Marcus)
D: Narrow Chance Rosey 1*M

Caddo Creek Margaux Rhiannon #N1526755 $450
DOB: 4/29/10
G6S normal by parentage
S: CH Price O The Field Royal Cymbal (son of POTF Royal Marcus)
D: KJ Farm Lavender (daughter of CH Pruittville's Navigator)

These are lovely does, but I have the sire and dams. And I must keep a small herd. I am a dairy goat newbie, so have not done milk tests or LA yet. My herd is CAE/CL free and have test results to prove it. Both does can be seen on my website www.caddocreekburks.com. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## Bebop

Bebop said:


> I have two bucklings for sale. Possibly a doeling.
> The bucklings were born on Father's Day of this year.
> They are out of Sisters Three PT's IO and A2Z Acres Nashville Star.
> One is black with some white, polled and moonspotted. Asking $200 for him registered through AGS.
> The other is black, roaned with white, and blue eyed, but he is horned. Asking $100 for him registered.
> 
> The doeling was born August 18th. She looks to be a chocolate buckskin. She is horned.
> I'm still working on getting papers, but once I figure it out, it will most likely be a discounted price due to horns.
> She is out of my young doeling UdderlyCountry Candy Bar and A2Z Acres Nashville Star.
> 
> Here is my website to see my goats: www.jackalopefarm.webs.com
> Please email for pics. [email protected]


Wanted to add that doeling and blue eyed buckling are no longer available. Also that I will be traveling to West TN this weekend. Will be passing through Texarkana, Little Rock, and Memphis, so can deliver.


----------



## Otter

Everyone is gearing up for breeding season and hoping for doelings! I want one little buck. 
Please keep me in mind if you breed Nubians or Sanaans. I'm looking for a light/flashy colored buckling to make a team mate for my cart wether, Erik. Pedigree, papers, are not important, health IS important. Straight back, long legs and from a tested herd

This buckling will be well taken care of, get good minerals, regular hoof trims and all proper care and have a happy, productive life as a cart goat.

Here is Erik, he is white and very light roan, I'd like something either white, light or if a totally different color a flashy one that looks good with dark blue so they're pretty in harness together.
Thanks all!


----------



## rootsandwings

Don't suppose you want to come to ohio to get a black wether with a fancy white side blaze?


----------



## Otter

rootsandwings said:


> Don't suppose you want to come to ohio to get a black wether with a fancy white side blaze?


I'd love to go to Ohio! (lol, my car wouldn't :bdh: ) But I'd feel awful asking something predominantly black to work. It is disgustingly hot for way too long down here.
It's a shame because I'd love a moon spotted one, but if it was on a black background I'd be worried the poor guy would roast. Not that I work them in the heat, but the darker the goat, the more hours they spend in the shade, at least that I've seen. I'm sure that there are some sunworshipping goats out there


----------



## Pony

Otter, I've breeding (well, the buck is breeding...) two Nubian and two Sanaan does this year. Don't know how far you'd like to travel (or meet partway?) but if you'd like, I'll let you know if they throw any bucklings. (Last year was a very bucky year, though, so I'm hoping for ALL does this year!)


----------



## Otter

TY Pony! I'd appreciate it, and I will keep my fingers crossed for a reverse of last year's ratios for you. By then I may have a car that can make the drive and just run up and get one.


----------



## Pony

Otter said:


> TY Pony! I'd appreciate it, and I will keep my fingers crossed for a reverse of last year's ratios for you. By then I may have a car that can make the drive and just run up and get one.


Good enough. Now I'm hoping for at least one adorable boy, AND for a reliable car for you so you can come up here!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Magic-Alpine	$250
> Walnut Haven Elfin Magic	AA1491076
> Cou Blanc, 2yr old
> From some French Alpine Stock, we have been keeping him for a neighbor, but with the economy she has sold out and now this fine boy needs a new home and some lady friends.


Here are some pictures...















Last years Winter coat, he has darkened a lot this summer once we took him back in.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Otter said:


> TY Pony! I'd appreciate it, and I will keep my fingers crossed for a reverse of last year's ratios for you. By then I may have a car that can make the drive and just run up and get one.


Well last year pawnee gave me 2 bucklings am hoping for doelings this year pawnee is outta ponys trub. Think the kids will be darker colored though


----------



## Pony

wintrrwolf said:


> Well last year pawnee gave me 2 bucklings am hoping for doelings this year pawnee is outta ponys trub. Think the kids will be darker colored though


This year's breedings will be by Ozark Jewels Kalimac Randybuck. He's... well, he's just GORGEOUS. He's out of Lark and Camaro, and the boy is just stunning.

Bred this season: 

*Nubians*
Ozark Jewels T Many Troubles 
Poneez Airin My Troubles

*Snubians*
Agnes
Rosina Banana

I'm pretty optimistic about this year's breedings. Nearly on pins and needles to see what Mac throws!


----------



## dbarjacres

we are selling one of our adult does, D Bar J Acres Lizabeth. She is a bit heavier built than I want to breed, she also needs more one on one time - long story, but I got her back from the person I sold her mom to and she never played with the kids, so she's learning to like people, comes right up for treats and to nibble fingers, but isn't into being pet yet, she is on the large end of does also, have to measure but guessing 22". She has some of the top milk genetics from the Sugar Creek herd tho and already has nice long teats, her sire's sire throws heavy milkers and her sire's dam was a good milker - both of those animals are a bit on the "heavier/courser" side, her dam tho is very dairy and also milks about 2qt a day at peak.

Lizzy is exposed to Discover for late Feb. kids and I can hold her if she is paid for an agreed upon amount of time. 

can see pics at dbarjacres.webs.com on the doe page. please email if interested [email protected]


----------



## grandmajo

I have 3 kinders available for sale - 1st generation. These were triplets born on 4/8/2011. Raised on cocci prevention, disbudded and UTD on vaccinations. Herd tested negative for CAE on 3/18/11 thru Biotracking with test results available for viewing. Never had a case of CL. 

We have decided not to breed kinders any longer, so these will not be registered.

Doelings are $85 each or $150 for both. Buckling is $75.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

My daughter has sold her show herd of Nubians and now has her portable goat stand for sale. 

1 year old, similar to stands like the "Sydell Shuttle" sold online and in farm catalogs for $775. In great shape, folds flat for transporting and storage. Raised platform height of 2.5 ft. Excellent for taking to fairs and shows. Lightweight and has tires to aid in manuvering. Comes with detachable side pieces to keep your goat from falling off!

$400 cash

email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## nehimama

Quirky Goat Farm Gibbs is a 4th Gen Mini Mancha buck, registered with The Miniature Goat Registry, the Miniature Dairy Goat Association, and the International Dairy Goat Registry. His birth date is Feb 16, 2010. In the first photo he is about 6 months old. (The green coloring on his tail is the tattoo ink.)

He is in full rut now, and ready to go to work for you. He is pushy with the other bucks, but not aggressive towards people. Last season he threw lovely, tri-colored kids. I have too many of his daughters and do not wish to use him for breeding them.

He is up to date on copper, CD&T and hoof trims. He tested Negative for CAE on the 25th of March, 2011, with a titer of 6.0. If you have any questions, or would like more pics, please PM me for email info.

Asking $250.00 or reasonable offer. Located between Willow Springs & Cabool, Missouri. (About 70 miles East of Springfield)

This is Gibbs as a younger fellow, about 6 months old.







[/IMG]

This photo shows Gibbs at about 14 months old.







[/IMG]

Thanks!


----------



## catie430

Check out my website to see who is available. SOme polled and some blue eyed http://www.freewebs.com/udderlycountry


----------



## OJ Rallye

I couldn't find a "new thread" box!

I'm looking for an Udderly EZ milker and st bottles for one.

Thanks


----------



## CountryGoalie

Have a yearling (nearly two-year-old) Kiko/Boer cross buck available in central NY. Has sired two sets of twins for me this year, both of which were a buck and a doe. Planning to keep one of his sons to breed to outcross does in the future, and he's related to the does we have downsized to at this time, so he needs a new home with some ladies of his own.  Ready to produce some spring kids for you!

I have pictures of him as well as reference pictures of his sire. Email me at [email protected] and I'll send them your way.


----------



## Candace69

OJ Rallye said:


> I couldn't find a "new thread" box!
> 
> I'm looking for an Udderly EZ milker and st bottles for one.
> 
> Thanks


I've used that before, found I like the Henry Milker better, don't have to support it. It was better suction. Just like it all the way around.


----------



## nehimama

Gibbs has been SOLD. 








[/IMG]

Thank you, Gena, of J Bar G Farms!


----------



## OJ Rallye

Candace69 said:


> I've used that before, found I like the Henry Milker better, don't have to support it. It was better suction. Just like it all the way around.


Just googled Henry Milker....wondering about cleaning the hoses??

I'm using an udderly EZ and like the speed of cleaning.
What kind of goats did you have that you had to hold it up so much?

My post should read also want QT (quart) bottles for Udderly EZ.


----------



## southerngurl

Taking reservations for our 2012 kid crop! We have some very nice does and expecting some beautiful kids. These girls have nice udders, breed character, conformation, temperments and easy to hand milk teat size. Our nubians are quiet and mild mannered, easy keepers and good producers (among our nubian lines the does tend to be modest milkers as yearlings, then by the second freshening around a 8 lbs and after that, a 8-9.5 lbs a day). My girls don't require heavy grain feeding to produce (but would probably produce more with heavier feeding than we normally do here). Baby is bred to Blue again, a breeding that has worked out very nice in the past. This will be her last breeding to him as he has been sold since I have so many of his daughters. 

We have kids coming January-March and plan to breed 3 more for the end of April (buttercup, willow and Josie). Some of these nubian kids will be linebred on both Saada Sweet Shoofly Pie (http://lonesomedoenubians.com/does.htm) and Lynnhaven Gypsy Dancer (http://www.lynnhavennubians.com/gypsytext.html) 

I don't have it listed on the website, but my toggenburg, Toggy (we tend to have real creative names here) is also hopefully bred. Buck is unpapered and so kids aren't listed yet as not sure on what price will end up being. But she is bred to a very nice buck out of this LA 90 doe: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDeta...ber=T001264805 . If we don't get papers on the buck these kids will be a steal. But I used him because I felt it would be a great breeding. Toggy milks about a gallon a day. Very mild mannered doe. Toggy is also LA90

Bucklings out of first freshenings are only $75!

I offer support to buyers so you aren't alone if it's your first goats.

www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow.html

*Our herd is CAE and CL free!*


----------



## dbarjacres

We are in WI but have transport to South Dakota in December and have transport going to the NorthEast coast in 2 weeks!!

D Bar J Acres Lizabeth is a dry yearling ADGA Nigerian Dwarf doe. She is 3/4 Sugar Creek lines and 1/4 Twin Creeks lines. She is bred to a Twin Creeks and Sugar Creek bred buckling out of a CH doe! $300

Check out Lizzy at dbarjacres.webs.com


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

nehimama said:


> Gibbs has been SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Thank you, Gena, of J Bar G Farms!



Loretta, Gibbs is doing great!!

Gena


----------



## sleepgrins

Ten month old hermaphrodite Nubian for sale. Detects heat in other does; would be great for an AI program. "She" cannot be bred. Big and healthy, recently dewormed, vaccinated against cdt and rabies. 
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/2706438880.html


----------



## grandmajo

grandmajo said:


> I have 3 kinders available for sale - 1st generation. These were triplets born on 4/8/2011. Raised on cocci prevention, disbudded and UTD on vaccinations. Herd tested negative for CAE on 3/18/11 thru Biotracking with test results available for viewing. Never had a case of CL.
> 
> We have decided not to breed kinders any longer, so these will not be registered.
> 
> Doelings are $85 each or $150 for both. Buckling is $75.



The doelings have been sold


----------



## catie430

All the goats are $100 each but if you buy 2 or more the price is lowered to $60 each.









Apricot was born April 21, 2011. Her sire is full blood nigerian and her mom is part nigerian and part pygmy









Flauta was born April 21, 2011. Her sire is full blood nigerian and her mom is part nigerian part pygmy. She is Apricot's half sister. They had the same sire.









This little girl is half pygmy and half nigerian. She has the same sire as Apricot and Flauta. She was born at the end of May 2011.









This is an older pygmy doe. She is very sweet and needs a good home









She is a little small for her age but is a sweetheart.


----------



## T.Miller

For Sale Bremen, Ga.- Purebred ADGA Registered LaMancha buck 

I bred this buck to 5 does last year and got 10 very nice kids out of him, unfortunately only 2 of them were does, I kept both of them. I bred him to 1 doe this year in hopes of getting atleast one more daughter out of him. I added a new buck this year and just don't have room to house them both, so I've decided to let this guy go. I love the width, the length, feet and legs, and the head (he has a big beautiful head) on this buck.
CAE Negative February 2011. I have limited access to a computer and I'm not able to post here from my phone so for more information please e-mail me at [email protected]


*B Tickles Me Pink Extreme Heat
L1506476
DOB- 02/25/2010
... 
S: ROCKIN-CB KTL ZORRO 
SS: SG KASTDEMUR'S TACH LACH 3-01 88 VEE
SSS: KASTDEMUR'S STING
SSD: SGCH KASTDEMUR'S EVIAN 5-06 94 EEEE

SD: ROCKIN-CB SOON I'M A TEASE 5*M 3-06 89 VEEE
SDS: SGCH WINDYSPRINGS MONSOON 5-06 91 EEE
SDD: SGCH ROCKIN-CB QK PRANKSTER 5-03 93 EEEE


D: GCH HERE BE GOATS SX SYEDA 1*M 5-06 90 VEVE
DS: CH ALTRECE XAVIER 4-02 91 EEE
DD: GLEN-MYTHOS SIRANNAN


----------



## LomahAcres

I have a pair of kinder/cross does I would like to sell before winter hits. I
kept these 2 with a bunch of other bottles babies from last springs kidding
season, and just realized I kept too many  These two were raised together and
I would prefer to sell them together. I am asking $350 for the pair. However
if I am unable to sell them together I will consider splitting them up for $200
each. Here are the details -










Gypsy - color is black with white frosted ears, some brown markings. Born March
2011, Kinder cross doe - her father was kinder, her mother was the result of a
kinder buck bred to a Saanen/Nubian doe I have. Her mother is a little large
for the kinder size standing at 27" tall at the shoulders, but still peaked at
7# of milk in her first freshening which gives Gypsy a good milking potential.
I have not kept daughters from her father before, so I'm not sure what his side
will bring out. She is still on milk - I have a habit of waiting until the last
possible moment to wean. But of mature size - 85#, 22/23" tall at the
shoulders, well started on grain and alfalfa. She was bred to my Kinder buck
Judo on Nov. 10th for April kids.










Thistle - color is brown with white splashes. Born Jan 2011, she is not
registered but comes with her application. She would be 4th Gen. Kinder. Her
mother milks average for a Kinder, 5 - 5 1/5lb peak. This is my first year
keeping daughters from her father, but his mother did milk well and had a good
milking background. Same story - still on milk but ready to be weaned. She is
a tad slenderer and taller then Gypsy being about 80lbs, 23/24" tall at the
shoulders. She is also bred to my Kinder buck Judo for April kids.

Both girls are disbudded. They were raised on CAE prevention, I test all my
goats that are over a year of age annually for CAE, our last test was in Oct
this year, all negatives. I copper bolus the whole herd every 6 months, Gypsy
and Thistle were both done Nov. 8th. I think these would
be great for a starter herd, or family milkers.



I also have 2 American Nubian bucks for sale. These are actually twins out of quads, born March 2010. 
The first - Blue is not registered but comes with his application. Lee is registered - his registered name is El Lomah's Jet Lee Knight.

Blue - 










Lee -










I am asking $150 each or best offer. Copper bolused last July, so they will be due again in January. 
CAE test Neg in October.

Pictures of their dam - She is NOT for sale, just reference pictures.



















Ruth - their dam - peaks at about 10-11lbs in milk. 

We are located in south east Nebraska, near Lincoln NE. If you have any
questions feel free to message me here or send me an e-mail at -

[email protected]

Thanks for looking !
~ Kristen


----------



## sherrie

Poppy is a red and white spotted boer doe. She is full blood, but not registered. 
She had CDT in the spring, CAE negative copper bolused, wormed and regular hoof trims. 
She has two teats on each side and has a good bite. 
She was born in 2009. I have never bred her, although I did put her in with my nubian buck for about 5 minutes. She was not impressed. 
You can see Poppy on my website www.caddocreekburks.com - she is on the 'Sale' page and the 'Critters at Caddo Creek' page.


----------



## telsa

I'm Looking for some Spanish Goats in the north part of Arkansas or southern Missouri.


----------



## catie430

Registered buck $200.....$150 if you come by Friday. CAE negative DOB: 1/13/2011










Dam: FOUR MILE PA10 TOTAL ECLIPSE









Sire: GALLOPING WINDS 0OV VANCE









DS: GALLOPING WINDS PICASSO









SS: RU KIDDIN ME'S OLIVER GOLDDUST









DSD: FAT BOTTOM RAGGEDY ANNE


----------



## Pony

I am selling my lovely yearling (born 10/2/10) Snubians, Agnes and Rosie. They have very milky lines; dam was a mellow Saanen who gave a good gallon a day at the top of her lactation, sire is Ringo from Goddard stock.

Both does are settled by Ozark Jewels Kalimac Randybuck, due 2/21/12.

CAE neg, closed herd with no CL.

$250 each; both for $400.

ETA: UTD on vaccines/copper/worming

AGNES









ROSIE










MAC (the "Baby Daddy")


----------



## kovet

http://sandiego.ebayclassifieds.com...nigerian-dwarf-doe-10-months-old/?ad=15660785


----------



## Pony

It's too late to edit my original post, but Ozark Jewels reminded me to add that any doelings the Snubians kid can be registered as Recorded Grade. I will provide the service memo so you can do just that!


----------



## Blue Run Farm

Good thing you are so far away, Pony. I cannot afford another right now, but Agnes is just adorable!


----------



## topside1

I have three Nubian bucklings to choose from. They are two weeks old. Mothers are excellent milker and can be viewed during your visit...45 dollars each. I live only three miles off I-40.....Topside


----------



## Pony

Blue Run Farm said:


> Good thing you are so far away, Pony. I cannot afford another right now, but Agnes is just adorable!


Isn't she sweet? Easy keeper, too. 

I just could not get a good body shot of Rosie that included her face, but she's got an adorable pink spot on her lower "lip" that makes her look like she's wearing gloss. 

How far away are you? We could work something out. BWAhahahaha! I'm an enabler!


----------



## grandmajo

For Sale: 2 registered pygmy bucks. Located in NW Ohio, near the Michigan/Indiana Line.

Dauer's Little Billy, DOB 04/03/2009. Sire is Yardhopper's Hammerdown, dam is Kabills Farm Jackie Bee +. $250

Tara's Rowdy Kids Herbrand Tool, DOB 05/13/2009. Sire is Hass' Happy Herd Hidden Henry. Dam is Fellowship Farms Crystal. $250

Both bucks tested CAE negative thru Biotracking on 3/18/2011, with test results available for viewing. Never had a case of CL in our herd. Are disbudded, up to date on vaccinations, hoof trimming and worming.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I am looking for some kinders. Heavy milkers please. I am east central wisconsin.


----------



## Blue Run Farm

Pony said:


> Isn't she sweet? Easy keeper, too.
> 
> I just could not get a good body shot of Rosie that included her face, but she's got an adorable pink spot on her lower "lip" that makes her look like she's wearing gloss.
> 
> How far away are you? We could work something out. BWAhahahaha! I'm an enabler!


LOL, I am in northern MD, don't think it'd be possible. Probably a good thing since, cute as she is, I think hubby might kill me, lol. But I'd still be way too tempted... Yep, good thing you are far far away!!!


----------



## Creamers

AGS/ADGA registerable Nigerian Buckling

Sire:"Hickerson Acres Princeton"
His Dam: Atwood Acres GR Golden Prince *S
His Sire: Atwood Acres GR Li'l Blue
(Junior Grand Champion (ADGA))
Dam's Dam: Stoney Lonesome Blue Girl
Dam's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S
Sire's Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Nesselrode *D AR1649
Sire's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S




Dam is out of Chalab EZ Midnights Cleopatra
Sire: Kannah Creek RM Minco 
04-02 90 VEE in 2009 


Dam is milking very well for a FF, wonderful udder attachment, size and good medial. Easy to milk teats.

$250


----------



## Creamers

Photo of buckling


AGS/ADGA registerable Nigerian Buckling

Sire:"Hickerson Acres Princeton"
His Dam: Atwood Acres GR Golden Prince *S
His Sire: Atwood Acres GR Li'l Blue
(Junior Grand Champion (ADGA))
Dam's Dam: Stoney Lonesome Blue Girl
Dam's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S
Sire's Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Nesselrode *D AR1649
Sire's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S




Dam is out of Chalab EZ Midnights Cleopatra
Sire: Kannah Creek RM Minco 
04-02 90 VEE in 2009 


Dam is milking very well for a FF, wonderful udder attachment, size and good medial. Easy to milk teats.


----------



## mamato3

Wanted Mini lamancha doeling or doe SW Missouri. 
Every since i sold Victor my hubby has be on my case about selling him. Sooo since i fill so bad i was wondering if you guys that breed these little cuties could let me know what you will have available and how much. I really want to buy a registered Nigerian doe this yr but might put my want of for his. This might be a spring purchase so nothing right know. The soonest i could buy will Be Feb.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Got some Nubian Does up for sale. Two just freshened this week, will have more very soon.
Check it my site: http://flyingfarmnubians.com/forsale.html

Will try to get pictures up as the ladies in labor allow me


----------



## colemangirly

am looking for a well spotted nubian doe or a pygmy buck, must be registered. Located in South Central Missouri, so Southern Missouri or Northern Arkansas.

Thanks
email at [email protected]


----------



## southerngurl

We still have some reservations available for nubians here at Layton Hollow in North Arkansas, plus a few grades. CAE CL free herd! These are nice girls, good dispositions, conformation, udders, teats sized for hand milking, production. And a few spots in the pile too. 

http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/forsale.html


----------



## starjj

One of the goatie people suggested I post here instead of the barter board. I am looking for weaned, disbudded, weathers (sp?) any breed but love the mini breeds. Reasonable distance from South Central KY. I want at least 2 possibly 3. Need not be registered but want from CAE and CL negative herd. PLEASE PM me if you know of any avaliable.


----------



## Pony

Rosie and Agnes are sold!




Pony said:


> I am selling my lovely yearling (born 10/2/10) Snubians, Agnes and Rosie. They have very milky lines; dam was a mellow Saanen who gave a good gallon a day at the top of her lactation, sire is Ringo from Goddard stock.
> 
> Both does are settled by Ozark Jewels Kalimac Randybuck, due 2/21/12.
> 
> CAE neg, closed herd with no CL.
> 
> $250 each; both for $400.
> 
> ETA: UTD on vaccines/copper/worming
> 
> AGNES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROSIE


----------



## Pony

PonyGoatz is accepting reservations for late February kiddings.

Ozark Jewels T Many Troubles x Ozark Jewels Kalimac Randybuck
Bottle Doelings (> 3 weeks old) $200 
Bottle Bucklings (> 3 weeks old) $150

Poneez Airin' My Troubles x Ozark Jewels Kalimac Randybuck
Bottle Doelings (> 3 weeks) $150


----------



## Creamers

AGS/ADGA registerable Nigerian Buckling

Sire:"Hickerson Acres Princeton"
His Dam: Atwood Acres GR Golden Prince *S
His Sire: Atwood Acres GR Li'l Blue
(Junior Grand Champion (ADGA))
Dam's Dam: Stoney Lonesome Blue Girl
Dam's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S
Sire's Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Nesselrode *D AR1649
Sire's Sire: PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S




Dam is out of Chalab EZ Midnights Cleopatra
Sire: Kannah Creek RM Minco 
04-02 90 VEE in 2009 


Dam is milking very well for a FF, wonderful udder size and easy to milk teats.

Photo is not her best pose  lol


----------



## Christina R.

Pygmy goats are hard to find here. Most links to former goat breeders are now broken. I am interested in a younger doe and would rather it not be registered as then it will be more affordable. If you have any leads (or have one yourself) it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wmsff

I have a LM buck who has done his job and is now available if anyone would like him. I'm sorry but I have no pictures but he is all black with a beard.

He is registered under the name Ready Set Goat Blackbeard.

Sire: Nestor Acres Max-A-Millionare (although I think this is a typo, as per the website Ready Set Goat it shows Max-A-Million)
Dam: JD's Homestead Black Beauty

Sires sire: Mint*leaf American Idol
Sires dam: Nestor Acres Kit Kat

Dams sire: Dusty Diamond Viking
Dams dam: Dusty Diamond Kopper Cleopatra


He was born 3/18/11

I am asking only what I paid, $100.

Please give this buck a new home and new girls!

Thanks!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Wow, thats a good price. If you could get him here, sigh...I would probably take him.


----------



## firefly81

Lamancha buckling $20.00. on bottle doing great. chamosie color
located in asbury missouri
email me if you are interested [email protected]
this is the first of many that will be aviable


----------



## Pony

I'm looking for a wether for Mac. Doesn't have to be big or even cute, just manageable and CAE/CL clear. Cheap is good, too.  LOL!

TIA!


----------



## jd4020

Oh Firefly, If only we lived closer. I'd take him. I'm just starting my search for a LaMancha buck, (as young as that will do and in that price range) but I live in central Illinois and would like to keep my driving time to around two hours distance. 
I don't show and have a pretty much small closed herd.
Hope you find good owners for him.
God bless,
jd


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Got some Nubian Does up for sale. Two just freshened this week, will have more very soon.
> Check it my site: http://flyingfarmnubians.com/forsale.html
> 
> Will try to get pictures up as the ladies in labor allow me


Are you selling the fresh does or the doelings?


----------



## powell7311

ADGA Nubian Buckling. Goldthwaite x Fel-In-Luv. Going to be a big boy. Very loud coloring, red roan, white splashes, with tan moon spots. 

ADGA Nubian Doeling. Goldthwaite x Fel-In-Luv. Blue roan. Very pretty girl. 

I would be interested in trading for a doeling/doe from another bloodline to add to my herd. Will travel to meet. 
Or for sale for $200.00 each.


----------



## Govero Farms

I have 1 Nigerian Dwarf Buckling and 3 purebred Nubian buckling for sale.

FYI: We dont have CAE and CL on our farm. The dams and sire were tested for CAE for 2011. It is negative. There is no CL on my farm either. We disbudded and tattooed. They are on coccidia prevention. They are on the bottle right now. They are drinking the milk like a champ. They are ready to go to a new home.

DOB: Dec.10th- Nigerian Dwarf Buckling: I cant registered him because I CANNOT figure out how do this thru AGS. It belongs to my daughter. She is asking him for $50.00 for him. Nigerian Dwarf Buckling is out of Ashaway Farms BS Tinker Bell and Gerbell Hill Peter Pan. OR trade the buckling for alfalfa hay.

DOB: Dec.21- 2 Nubian Buckling as red brown color:
Dam: Mohawk Farms Bella Rose VVV++ 86
Sire: Hoanbu Stat Prospectus VE+ 85 Asking for $300.00 each

DOB: Dec. 23- 1 Nubian Buckling as blonde color:
Dam: Lonesome-Doe Orieda Fries ( I couldnt get her appraised. Will do the LA again)
Sire: Hoanbu Stat Prospectus VE+ 85 Asking for 300.00

I may be able to travel and meet you somewhere as long you pay for the gas for us to travel to meet you. Thank you so much. Have a great weekend!! Note: Let me get an update pictures of them tomorrow. I will try my best. Thanks! Just PM me.

The first three pictures is Orieda's udder. They are standing awkward due being on the milk stand. 




























The last 3 pictures is Bella Rose. They are standing awkward due being on the milk stand.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Sigh... would you people far away stop with the ultra cute pictures? I am in the market here, and those aren't helping.


----------



## dbarjacres

Transport possible! 

I'm in Northcentral Wisconsin and traveling to Kingdom City Missouri to pick up two lamanchas, either the first or second weekend in March. I will have limited room on the way back and plenty on the way down for small animals (cats, dogs, rabbits, poultry or kids, lambs, etc) Transport will be reasonable. I will only meet on my course of travel, but it may help someone out! please email me at [email protected]


----------



## jd4020

dbarjacres-
I sent you an e-mail inquiry. 
jd


----------



## birdiegirl

broken buckskin buckling:
*Sire- Pine Shadows JJ Montserrat*
(Fairlea Jean-Jacques *S x Pine Shadows BW Lalique)
*Dam- Little Texas Farm Pandora*
(Little Texas Farm Texas Blue x Lost Valley Absence Of Fear)
DOB: 1/08/12










black buckling
*Sire- Pine Shadows JJ Montserrat*
(Fairlea Jean-Jacques *S x Pine Shadows BW Lalique)
*Dam- Piddlin Acres Swanny River*
(Lost Valley TB Bonzai *S x Piddlin Acres PV Swan Dive)
Color: black with some white
Disbudded
DOB: 1/08/12









$150 each with AGS application. Located in NE Texas- willing to ship, will deliver or meet partway for fuel reimbursement.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

PrettyPaisley said:


> Are you selling the fresh does or the doelings?


Milkers, most doelings are reserved.


----------



## thaiblue12

Due to all these lute babies, no intention of Spring breeding now and I have kept lots of doelings from my bucks I am selling my boys along with some does. 
I will try to get single shots, the goats do not make it easy as they all try to get in the picture!

If there is enough interest out of state to make it worth the trip then delivery is possible with an additional gas fee. But not like from here to the East Coast lol, within reason. I am in Northen CO

Herd is tested CAE negative ( I have the results), CL free, copper bolused, well taken care of, I am selling them unregistered for one low price to move them out. They will be good home milkers, weed eating pets. They are not dry lotted. 


Starter herd 1:
Buck, marble blue eyed, polled, proven breeder, mix of girls and boys, except this year, he gave me lots of boys  this year he gave me 4 polled kids and over 50% blue eyed. very friendly- 3 yrs old

Mini Nubian wether friend to keep him company, friendly

Doe 1 month fresh, throws triplets, good mom, does not have huge teats but very easy to milk- skittish with strangers 3 yrs old, comes with one boy to keep her in milk ( both pictured below) doeling retained, her other buckling is spoken for

Doe open, friendly colorful, 2 yrs old, her mom throws triplets and is an easy milker. Sister to above from different kidding. 

Does are not related to the buck. 

$450 for the above herd.

--------------------------------------

Starter herd 2:
Buck, proven, has given me lots of girls about 75% this season, has wattles, regular eye color, friendly- 2 1/2 yrs old

Mini Nubian wether friend to keep him company

Doe 1 Kelsey had twins year and a half ago as an FF, her mom throws quads so this girl may produce more later. Good mom, very friendly 3 yrs old, maybe be bred. 

Doe 2 her daughter who is all chocolate colored, open, friendly, she has the polled gene, her sire is my blue eyed buck-1 1/2 yrs old

The does are not related to the buck. 

$400 for this herd. 

------------------------------------
PM me with any questions. 

The bucks when they were younger cuter and no so full of pee


----------



## FoxyWench

wanted for late feb/march time
looking for Nubian or Lamancha does/doelings.
looking for 2 girls.
papers not important, health, personality and good milking lines are however.

im either looking for a pair of the same breed or 1 of each.
young adults/first fresheners fine as long as they are good on the milk stand for a learning hand milker...
bottle babies however prefered (ive bottle raised many a goat and over animal, but only hand milked a few times)

will admit to having a soft spot for paints/spots/patches and black/tans. no ears on lamancas and BIG ears on nubians lol.

money to purchase is tight, not looking for show girls obviously...
im a "stuck at home" person and just starting out on my little homestead. Goats would have 4 1/2 acres heaviily brushed land available to them (eventually the hole thing will befenced for them but nuntill then they wil be raised in a movable pen helping clear out the property lol.

Im in South Western TN and willing to travel up to 3 hours in any direction (so pretty much any of eastern or middle TN, southern KY, northern MS and AL eastern AK ect.)
3 hours 1 way is my tops however due to an injury.


----------



## Govero Farms

Now we have 2 purebred Nubian Buckling. 1 bay colored buckling is sold!! 



Govero Farms said:


> I have 1 Nigerian Dwarf Buckling and 3 purebred Nubian buckling for sale.
> 
> FYI: We dont have CAE and CL on our farm. The dams and sire were tested for CAE for 2011. It is negative. There is no CL on my farm either. We disbudded and tattooed. They are on coccidia prevention. They are on the bottle right now. They are drinking the milk like a champ. They are ready to go to a new home.
> 
> DOB: Dec.10th- Nigerian Dwarf Buckling: I cant registered him because I CANNOT figure out how do this thru AGS. It belongs to my daughter. She is asking him for $50.00 for him. Nigerian Dwarf Buckling is out of Ashaway Farms BS Tinker Bell and Gerbell Hill Peter Pan. OR trade the buckling for alfalfa hay.
> 
> DOB: Dec.21- 2 Nubian Buckling as red brown color:
> Dam: Mohawk Farms Bella Rose VVV++ 86
> Sire: Hoanbu Stat Prospectus VE+ 85 Asking for $300.00 each
> 
> DOB: Dec. 23- 1 Nubian Buckling as blonde color:
> Dam: Lonesome-Doe Orieda Fries ( I couldnt get her appraised. Will do the LA again)
> Sire: Hoanbu Stat Prospectus VE+ 85 Asking for 300.00
> 
> I may be able to travel and meet you somewhere as long you pay for the gas for us to travel to meet you. Thank you so much. Have a great weekend!! Note: Let me get an update pictures of them tomorrow. I will try my best. Thanks! Just PM me.
> 
> The first three pictures is Orieda's udder. They are standing awkward due being on the milk stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 3 pictures is Bella Rose. They are standing awkward due being on the milk stand.


----------



## Levonsa

We have had 10 bucklings born in the last two weeks. $200 each or $50 as wethers. They can all be seen at the bottom of 

http://users.farmerstel.com/lnlsargent/nigerian_goats.htm

Here are a few pictures. 

























If you have any questions, or if we can help in any way, please let us know.


----------



## DownHome

We posted her on craigslist. 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/2838944058.html








[/IMG]


----------



## Govero Farms

Now we have 1 lighter bay nubian buckling for sale. 1 blonde buckling is reserved. Thanks.


----------



## Creamers

Exceptional bloodlines and quality

2 Bucklings, born 2/10/12

Dam - Ain Ash Shams Sophia
By *B Saada Jazz King 
out of SG Saada Absolute Odetta 

Kids sired by
*B Begley's-Troubled-Acre Pegasus
*B Begley's-Troubled-Acre Pegasus' dam SGCH Willow Run Valparaiso Dribble 
LA 6-03 EX 91 EVEE pictured below

$300 ea or $150 as show wethers.

ADGA registerable, PB, will be disbudded, from CAE free dams, bottle raised

These boys are genetic powerhouses - don't miss out on a chance to vastly improve
your Nubian herd!

Dam udder shots to come - Wide, well attached with excellent teat placement!



Both bucklings are red/brown with black markings; however, one has a white cannon markingand is deeper red/brown.


----------



## firefly81

I have 4to buck kids on bottles for free if you can come get them tomarow. All lamanchas. Healthy just got to many to feed. 
Located in asbury missouri
Email me at [email protected]

Also have adga regesterable doelings starting at $150the each


----------



## grandma12703

do you still have any of them? I would take 1 or maybe 2. How old are they? How old are the doelings?


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Nubian Doe in milk for sale. Sire is Kastdemurs Walk the line *B and dame is Willow run Eros Consuelo shes a three year old doe, very nice attachments and easy to hand milk.$350

Also have her daughter for sale shes drying up due to meds she had to take from pneumonia I couldnt use the milk so I didnt milk her but she had a nice high and tight udder with easy to milk teats. Shes still novice on the milk stand but was very well behaved. $300, doe kid who is very flashy out of this doe $250

Yearling doeling out first doe, full sister to second doe also for sale for $250

Doeling whos dam is sired also by Kastdemurs Walk the Line*B, her dam is Willow Run Eros Toinette. I love this doelings dam, shes a very quick milker with pleasant sized teats.

All these does have good length, dairy character and good udders. 

I would hang onto these ladies but the nerve damage in my hands make it to where I cant milk more than 3 without being in pain and I love my pets but I have to make a practical choice. If I lost you or if you have any questions the fastest way to get in touch with me is my email [email protected]


----------



## firefly81

Buck kids have been picked up....for now till more are born.

Yes we have doelings, they are not free though, they have been disbudded, tattooed and tetnus shot given and come with their adga application. They start at $150.00


----------



## grandma12703

Yes, I read your add and know the does are not free. I will let you know what my DH says.


----------



## Snow Leopard

Looking for young registered Kikko buck and does. Also percentage Kikko does with milker bloodlines. Disease free important, Vet certificate a plus.


----------



## crazygoatgal

I am selling most of my Nigerian dwarf herd. They are all purebred, disease free(tested) and very sweet. Most of my herd is Rosasharn background with some Old Mountain Farm too. My ad is on Craigs List for Vermont and New Hampshire with pics. Sorry don't know how to do pics here. I am rather computer illiterate. My health is the reason I need to sell. 

I have 6 bucks for sale, unfortunately they are horned. Very friendly though. 
I have quite a few does for sale. Mostly young stock, under 3 years old and some older mature does.

I have 1 mother/daughter pair I need to keep together. Doeling is 6months old and mama is approx. 8 years old. Mama is easy to work with, has a great but small udder. Gives about 1 1/2 qts. daily. 

I have one older wether who is a sweetie. 

Please call me with any questions. lynn 802 272-5968


----------



## Creamers

Bucklings out of
Ain-Ash-Shams Princess Sophia
(By *B Saada Jazz King
out of SG Saada Absolute Odetta)
x *B Begley's-Troubled-Acre Pegasus
(out of WILLOW RUN VALPARAISO DRIBBLE 
by BEGLEY'S-TROUBLED-ACRE FRANTIC)
















email [email protected] or PM -
Will send website info at that time


----------



## andiplus8

thaiblue12 said:


> Due to all these lute babies, no intention of Spring breeding now and I have kept lots of doelings from my bucks I am selling my boys along with some does.
> I will try to get single shots, the goats do not make it easy as they all try to get in the picture!
> 
> If there is enough interest out of state to make it worth the trip then delivery is possible with an additional gas fee. But not like from here to the East Coast lol, within reason. I am in Northen CO
> 
> Herd is tested CAE negative ( I have the results), CL free, copper bolused, well taken care of, I am selling them unregistered for one low price to move them out. They will be good home milkers, weed eating pets. They are not dry lotted.


ThaiBlue,
Did you sell these yet? I am moving soon......I hope you have some when I get ready. lol Although CO is a drive from South TX. But hey it's for goats!


----------



## snkboers

Looking for registered myotonic Buck and doe


----------



## Otter

It's been raining bucklings!! So I'll repost and bump this;

Everyone is gearing up for breeding season and hoping for doelings! I want one little buck.
Please keep me in mind if you breed Nubians or Sanaans. I'm looking for a light/flashy colored buckling to make a team mate for my cart wether, Erik. Pedigree, papers, are not important, health IS important. Straight back, long legs and from a tested herd.

This buckling will be well taken care of, get good minerals, regular hoof trims and all proper care and have a happy, productive life as a cart goat.

Here is Erik, he is white and very light roan, I'd like something either white, light or if a totally different color a flashy one that looks good with dark blue so they're pretty in harness together.
Thanks all!


----------



## Pony

Otter said:


> I
> Please keep me in mind if you breed Nubians or Sanaans. I'm looking for a light/flashy colored buckling to make a team mate for my cart wether, Erik. Pedigree, papers, are not important, health IS important. Straight back, long legs and from a tested herd.


It WAS you looking for a cart wether!

We have some flashy long-legged boys this year. One of Airin's is red with LONG legs (the other one is shorter).

Got a dark red one out of Trub, but if you're looking for flash, the blue roan may be just what you're looking for. Came out of the hatch strong and lusty, long legs, and healthy as the proverbial horse.

Of course, my herd is tested and in great shape. (Lot of spoiled goats, if you ask some folk...)

I'll ask Nick to post pics of them if you'd like.


----------



## yarrow

Otter said:


> It's been raining bucklings!! So I'll repost and bump this;
> 
> Everyone is gearing up for breeding season and hoping for doelings! I want one little buck.
> Please keep me in mind if you breed Nubians or Sanaans. I'm looking for a light/flashy colored buckling to make a team mate for my cart wether, Erik. Pedigree, papers, are not important, health IS important. Straight back, long legs and from a tested herd.
> 
> This buckling will be well taken care of, get good minerals, regular hoof trims and all proper care and have a happy, productive life as a cart goat.
> 
> Here is Erik, he is white and very light roan, I'd like something either white, light or if a totally different color a flashy one that looks good with dark blue so they're pretty in harness together.
> Thanks all!



no pics yet... will be doing that this afternoon... when I do get them posted.. look at Carla's light colored boy.. light roan, tons of white.. he is HUGE!!!! 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## firefly81

lamancha milkers for sale. adga regestered. in milk now $300 each
located in asbury missouri
email me at [email protected] (emailing is faster than posting on here, my email is set up on my phone )


----------



## CaliannG

Hmmm, Otter, I am probably too far from you, but Lady Nipsalot's twins are huge, and the boy is white. (His sire is huge and white also, as is his SS, as is his SSD...somewhere back there, I know there is a Saanen in the woodpile, as these boys look like Saanens, but where-ever it is, they covered their tracks well.)

I had originally bought his sire for carting, but his temperament was so wonderful (plus his production lines) that I decided to put him to my does to get that lovely attitude.

As you already know, everyone in my herd is tested and clean.


----------



## Otter

Caliann, mapquuest says over 9 hours 
Pony, pm sent.


----------



## Creamers

I just sold a few does and a buckling and have free space to add another very nice Nigerian doe - possibly two - 

If you have a quality, tested, well bred doe, email info and so forth -

[email protected]


----------



## DownHome

We have an Oberhasli buckling available for $100. His dam is Udderview Yours Trully and his sire is Heavens Hollow Buckaroo. His dam peaked at over a gallon last year. This little guy should have some nice genetics to pass along to a new herd. Email with any questions.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Creamers said:


> Bucklings out of
> Ain-Ash-Shams Princess Sophia
> (By *B Saada Jazz King
> out of SG Saada Absolute Odetta)
> x *B Begley's-Troubled-Acre Pegasus
> (out of WILLOW RUN VALPARAISO DRIBBLE
> by BEGLEY'S-TROUBLED-ACRE FRANTIC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> email [email protected] or PM -
> Will send website info at that time


Those are some pretty boys!!


----------



## movebyfaith

I have two wonderful, absolutely look-alike, newborn twin Alpine bucklings that I hope to sell to a good home. I don't want to sell them to meat buyers..

They were born yesterday (March 5) and will be disbudded (if someone wanted them horned and bought them now, I would leave them horned). They are purebred but not registered and both parents came from CAE-negative herds. I'd sell them as bottle babies to the right home.

I would love to place them as a pair so they are priced at $75 each or the pair for $100. They are located near Selma, California. For more information, contact me at [email protected]. Just in case the pics don't show here is the album.

The Boys


















Firstborn









Secondborn









MOM @ 10 months









DAD @ 8 months


----------



## breezywayfarm

Kidding season is well started. Excellent, well-bred buck kids available. All will be sold with their application for registration and will be disbudded and tattoed before leaving. All kids are rasied on a strict CAE preventation (heat-treated colostrum & pastuerized milk). All goats are kept up to date on vaccinations. 
These bucklings are beautiful, and would make excellent herd sires. They have wonderful confirmation and have great bloodlines to back them up!! 

-American Alpine Cou Clair buckling, born 2/17/2012. Out of Shady Lawn Treason Daybreak and Munchin'Hill Parker, $300.
-French Alpine Cou Blanc buckling, born 2/23/2012. Out of Munchin'Hill Penelope and Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer, $275.
-American Alpine Cou Blanc buckling, born 2/23/2012. Out of Breezy Way Garfield Daphne and Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer, $250.
-Recorded Grade 75% Alpine White Chamoise doeling, (purebred, just not paperwise), born 3/5/2012. Out of Breezy Way Calvin Betty-Boop and Roeburn's Bruno Saywer, $250. Will throw american alpine doe kids when bred to american/french alpine buck.
-American Alpine Broken Cou Blanc buckling, born 3/8/2012. Out of Breezy Way Bold Type Darcie and Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer, $270.
-Second freshning two year old registerd American Alpine Doe. Milked over a gallon a day last year & would have her dry leg if not for a tattoo issue (which has been corrected!). Kidded with twins last & this year. Kidded 2/23/2012. Red/Orange Chamoise, Breezy Way Garfield Daphne (out of Shady Lawn Treason Daybreak and Country-Acres SDFM Garfield, $425. 

Email for more information or pictures. Please don't hesitate to contact for any reason! Check out the pictures & breedings on my website, http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq 

Breezy Way Farm
http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq


----------



## firefly81

Lamanchas for sale--sw. missouri

i have a couple bottle doelings or sale

doeling #1 is dark choclete
dob:2-1-12
sire: heart mt expensive taste #L1550181
dam: devonshire shb homebrew #L1324846
$125

doeling #2 is cream
dob: 2-13-12
sire: heart mt expensive taste
dam: royal*glen wonder vai #L1541324
$125

these girls have been disbudded, tattooed and ready to go. if you take both of them i will make you a deal of $200

also have a buck for sale
oaks whisper sterlingsilver #L1468865
dob:2-3-09
sweetest boy ever, easy to handle easy keeper. $400 obo

we are located in Asbury, missouri. 
thanks
jayme wallingford
www.freewebs.com/jaymes-jewels/

my friend also has a couple lamanchas for sale.
Garden 'n Goat Nilema
dob: 4-5-11
sire: ch lucky*star's lot mr. wonderful
dam: simple pleasures cashmere
$200

Garden 'n Goat ???
dob: 3-8-12
sire: ch heart-mt.-carter-kids brisk
dam: simple pleasures cashmere
$150
her web site is www.gardenngoat.com


----------



## Govero Farms

1 ADGA Buckling for Sale!

We are CAE and CL negative in our herd. There is no disease in my farm. All of my babies are on coccidia/worming program every 21 days. The buckling is ready to go to a new home. He is ADGA registered buckling. His sire and dam are appraised last year. His dam is a very easy milker and nice doe. The sire is a big young boy! The buckling is disbudded and is eating hay and grower feed so well and drinking vitamin d cows milk twice a day. That is all he needs right now until he is 16 to 18 weeks. The more they stay on the bottle and the better they grow and big!

His name is Govero Farms Pros Dasher or Donner. I cant remember which one. I will look it up.
DOB: 12/23/2011

Sire: Hoanbu Stat Prospectus *B Sire's sire: SGCH Lakeshore-Farms Star Status
VE+ 85 Sire's dam: Hoanbu KFE Peaceful EZ Feelin


Dam: Mohawk Farms Bella Rose Dam's sire: Musemark CM Tootsie Pop
VVV++ 86 Dam's dam: Musemark Ody's Ashley

We are asking for $350.00. 

Thanks. I am traveling by this end of March or beginning of April to South of Springfield. Let me know! Thanks. Please email me [email protected] 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/2887827189.html The pictures are in there.


----------



## eclipchic

I'm looking for a saanen, snubian or nubian buckling, clean CAE/CL negative herd please. Someone within a couple hours drive of Indianapolis. Preferably weaned but I'd consider bottle rearing with cow's milk (no goat milk available). I might consider a wether but I'd prefer an intact boy as he fits with our future plans better. Please private message me. I don't check this board daily.


----------



## MaddieLynn

We currently have 4 bucklings that will need new homes. 3 are being dam-raised by CAE negative dams. The 4th was rejected and is being bottle raised on milk from his CAE negative dam.

Buckling 1 is a tri-colored black, brown & white full LaMancha - with wattles!. He was born on March 4 and disbudded on March 10. He is being dam raised. He is able to be registered as soon as I figure out what to do with the paperwork. :happy2: $125 when weaned, or $50 now if you want to try pulling and bottle-raising. He's never been on a bottle and I have no experience with trying to get kids at this age on one, but if you do, feel free to try!










Buckling 2 is #1's twin and is pure white - also with wattles! He was rejected and is being bottle raised. Also disbudded on March 10. $50 now or $125 when weaned. He is also able to be registered.










Buckling 3 is 19% LaMancha and 81% Alpine. He is registerable as an experimental as soon as I figure out the paperwork. :happy2: Born on March 9 and will be disbudded on March 16. He's light tan, white, and black. He is being dam-raised. $45 now if you want to try pulling and bottle-raising, $100 when weaned.










Buckling 4 is a triplet to #3, and is ever-elusive, so no photograph. He is nearly identical to #3 except for having more black on his legs. Also registerable as an experimental and will also be disbudded on the 16th. $45 if you want to try pulling and bottle-raising, $100 when weaned.

We are in the DFW area. If you're nearby and interested, PM me!


----------



## Creamers

Excellent bloodlines and quality - Huntington, WV 

2 Bucklings, born 3/10/12

American Goat Society / AGS (ADGA registerable, as well) Nigerian Dwarf bucklings. Dam is excellent milker and has a gorgeous udder with great
attachment. Easy to milk!


Show and milk lines. $250 as bucks, $150 as wethers. To knowledgeable goat home only.

Dam: CREATION STATION Hagar
Farming, Livestock Sales, Homesteading in West Virginia

Sire: Kiddreamin Joel's promise
Farming, Livestock Sales, Homesteading in West Virginia

LucasFarmWV.com: Farming, Livestock Sales, Homesteading in West Virginia

LucasFarmWV.com: Farming, Livestock Sales, Homesteading in West Virginia

Huntington, WV

304-784-four zero six one 

CAE FREE herd with testing results on hand for buyers

Top two photos are 
Dam on left
Sire as a 4 week old kid on right

Dam and sire pictured on the bottom 


























Will be disbudded, tattooed and come with reg. apps!


----------



## Chaty

I have 3 doeling that are bottle fed and are For Sale. 2 are sisters and from a good milker, they are 1/2 Saanen and 1/2 Alpine with wattles. They will be a month old the 23rd They are $50 each and the other is Full La Mancha and can be registered for $100.00 She will be a month old the 27th. You can call me at 913-756-2507 or a pm here I will get back to you. I am located in Blue Mound, Kansas. Thanks


----------



## RedCricketFarm

Goats for sale 

Red Cricket Farm is a small-scale family farm near Maple City, Michigan. Among other things, we have a small dairy utilizing registered pedigreed American Nubian dairy goats. Our herd has tested CAE and CL free.

We are now accepting reservations for baby goats due to be born this spring. ADGA registration numbers appear below. Pedigrees and lineage can be viewed at Welcome to the American Dairy Goat Association using the &#8220;Pedigree Search&#8221; function.

Doelings and Bucklings start at $250 to $350 and every now and then we will have a milker for sale from $300 to $500.
These are the pairings from which babies will be for sale:

Due 4/22/2012 - babies will be weaned on June 22nd.
CRICKET'S KIDS B-GLORIOUS (N001531319) x RED CRICKET&#8217;S JUPITER (N001583058)

Due 4/26/2012 - babies will be weaned on June 26th.
CRICKET'S KIDS KATIE JOY (N001552913) x DELAMAR'S OCEAN MYTH (N001522987)

Due 4/30/2012 - babies will be weaned on June 30th.
CRICKET'S KIDS PIPPA (N001552925) x DELAMAR'S OCEAN MYTH (N001522987)

Due 5/17/2012 &#8211; babies will be weaned on July 17th.
CRICKET'S KIDS DREAM GIRL (N001475480) x DELAMAR'S OCEAN MYTH (N001522987)

Due 5/17/2012 &#8211; babies will be weaned on July 17th.
CRICKET'S KIDS TIGER LELA (N001531318) x RED CRICKET&#8217;S JUPITER (N001583058)

If you want to bottle feed your baby goat(s), they can be taken home within a week of their birth. 

Each doe may deliver a single baby, twins or triplets. Twins are most common. We reserve the right to keep any does born for our own herd.

Please indicate which doe&#8217;s babies you would like to reserve. Also indicate which gender you are interested in. First come, first served. 

If the goats you are looking for are unavailable, you are free to choose from those born that are. We do not test for gender before birth, so each baby is a surprise. 

We ask for a $50 deposit (per head) to be paid by check after your reservation has been made. You send an e-mail indicating what you&#8217;d like, and we&#8217;ll respond to confirm the reservation and provide an address to send the deposit to. Deposits must be received within 14 days or the reservation will be canceled. The remainder will be due in cash when you come to pick up your goat(s).

You will receive an e-mail and pictures when your goats are born. If the gender you reserved is not available, you will be informed of what is available, and your deposit will be transferred or refunded at that time &#8211; your choice.

Visit us on facebook (pictures available there) or send an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Purebred Nubian Buck

(CAE & CL free HERD) I have a nubian buckling available. He is solid brown, solid brown ears. He is linebred on Lynnhaven Gypsy Dancer (92EEEE) and Saada Sweet ****-fly Pie (91EEEE). I have retained his littermate sister. Dam was our best appraising yearling. 86VVV+ at 15 months old. If all goes as planned, she and her doeling from this year will be appraised this year, as well as 3 of her full sisters and this guy's paternal half sister (who's udder pic I will add below). 

I can offer an option to raise him to 3 months for board. 










Dam: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/mayflower.html

Sire: Goat Detail: LONESOME-DOE DEVONSHIRE TEA - N001535073 (PB Buck)

Buckling: 










Picture of the first udder out of his sire. She is an ff, just freshened 6 days ago. Sorry, not the best pic. It is very well attached in rear and fore both.


----------



## ozark_jewels

One ADGA Purebred Nubian doeling left to sell. She is almost one month old now. Disbudded, tattooed, on Cocci prevention. 
$150.

Sire: Goat Detail: AMBERWOOD TWISTER'S TRADE WIND - N001538419 (PB Buck)

Dam: Goat Detail: OZARK JEWELS CAMAROS PERIAN - N001580253 (PB Doe)




























$150.


----------



## wintrrwolf

AWWW Emily I wish I could get her, Pebbles really needs a pal beside me :grumble: But saving everything to hopefully move in a month to my own place. If you still have her after my move


----------



## Chaty

Where are you located again? I know you are in Missouri, are you anywhere close to me? I like her and I sure would like her.


----------



## libbypayne8

I have some lovely dairy goats for sale right now. I need to thin out my herd and I am selling some wonderful goats in the process. All of these goats are healthy and are up to date on worming and hoof trimming. 
Coming Summers BD Chamomile: Purebred Sable doeling, born on 3/22/12. She comes from very nice milk lines with lots of milk stars in her pedigree. This little doe should mature very nicely and be ready to breed this fall for milk and kids by next spring. She is disbudded, and will be tattooed before pick-up. She will come with a completed ADGA registration application. $150
Coming Summers BD Gru: Handsome Sable buck that was born on 3/22/12. This little boy is pet/pack quality and can be castrated before pick-up or will be sold with a castration agreement. He is super cute and will make a nice pet or a companion for a horse or another goat. I am also comfortable selling him to a home where he will be humanely raised for butcher. He is disbudded and will come with a bill of sale. $50
Coming Summers BB Junior: Very correct purebred Sable buck. This boy will make a very nice herd sire and comes from very good lines. His motherâs udder is near perfect, and there are lots of stars and champions in his pedigree. I expect that this boy will be ready to breed your does by this fall and should make some very nice babies. I am retaining his full sister because I think these kids will be great goats. I would retain this buck, but he is too closely related to the rest of my herd. He will be disbudded and tattooed on Saturday and will come with a completed ADGA registration application. $150
Coming Summers DB Valentino: Very nice ten month old purebred Sable buck. He is the half-brother of the buck listed above and has nice bloodlines as well. I kept this buck last year because I had thought I might use him this fall, but my breeding plans have changed. This boy will be more than ready to breed all your does by this fall. He is disbudded, tattooed (although they are VERY faint and may need to be redone) and will come with a completed ADGA registration application. Sacrifice pricing at $125
I would be wiling to deliver any or all of these goats to Santa Fe this Sunday morning at no extra charge. We can discuss delivery to other places and any extra charges associated. You can also see more info on my herd and pedigrees and pictures for these animals at: Home - Coming Summers Dairy Goats
Thanks for looking!


----------



## goatiegirls

2 Nubian Bucklings â need to move fast-Milk and show lines-healthy clean herd.

Buckling 1 âDOB 3/11 -75.00
Sire: Amberwood Twisterâs Rebel Yell N001536753
Dam: ANM Caprines Jasmine Belle N001530255

Buckling 2 â DOB 3/23 -35.00 
Sire: Amberwood Twisterâs Rebel Yell N001536753
Dam: ANM Caprines Royal-M Destiny N001494640

Please email me at [email protected] for more info.
thank you


----------



## The Tin Mom

Seven does in milk is just too many for us. We need to sell at least 3 milking does and several doelings and bucklings. We *have* to sell some of these quickly, so all reasonable (and even some unreasonable (insert 11th smilie that isn't allowed here)) offers will be considered.

We are CL and CAE negative. We test annually for CAE and will provide test results at purchase. All kids are on the bottle and receive CORID each 21 days until weaned at 5 months.

I *love* to barter. We have bees, will be getting pigs, and Dh wants Java chickens. We need cattle panels and other farm supplies. Also, if you can pick up your choice in the next week, are in 4H, or do Linear Appraisals, I can give a discount.

*American LaMancha Doe: Forrest-Pride LL Snowbird:*
Dam: Forrest-Pride Charming Oreo
Sire: Forrest-Pride Legacy's Legend
DOB: 2/25/09

Goat Detail: FORREST-PRIDE LL SNOWBIRD - L001511557 (AM Doe)

Snow was giving me 4-7# once a day at seventeen months fresh(3/6/10 to 7/1/11) when I dried her off last year. She has wonderful teats and is easy to milk. She has a great personality, but isn't my top producer (that would be Monkey and her girls) so ended up being the choice to sell. She has a sturdy build. Snow is an American, if she is bred to a Purebred buck, her kids are Purebred. I would like $425 for Snow.








[/url]
Snowbird by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Purebred LaMancha Doe: Crossroads End Taela:*
Dam: Crossroads End Olive the Other
Sire: Forrest-Pride Gud Char
DOB: 2/24/11

Goat Detail: CROSSROADS END TAELA - L001553446 (PB Doe)

I was going to keep Taela, but just don't have time to deal with a FF on the stand. We are keeping one of her bucklings, so decided to let her go. I don't have any recent pictures of her, so will get one posted later. Here is a pic of her udder, pre-freshening. I would like $275 for Taela. 








[/url]
Taela's udder. Pre-freshening by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Purebred LaMancha Doe: Crossroads End Char Pepper:*
Dam: Forrest-Pride MC Monkey
Sire: Forrest-Pride Gud Char
DOB: 2/24/10

Goat Detail: CROSSROADS END CHAR PEPPER - L001512017 (PB Doe)

Peeps is a real sweetheart and she throws beautiful kids. She freshened with triplets this year and is producing well. We are keeping her dam and sister, and maybe one of her daughters, so decided to let this girl go. I would like $300 for Pepper.








[/url]
Peeps. by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Crossroads End 2012 Kids for Sale:*

Sire on all of these is Forrest-Pride Gud Char. He was on the 2009 ADGA Young Sire Development List and is a gentle giant. I am very happy with him and the kids he throws. Here is a link to his pedigree:

Goat Detail: FORREST-PRIDE GUD CHAR - L001511558 (PB Buck)


*Buckling: Snow's Golden Captain:*
Dam: Forrest-Pride LL Snowbird
DOB: 3/7/12
I would like $100 for Captain








[/url]
Snow's Golden Captain by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Doeling: Pepper's Star Anise:*
Dam: Crossroads End Char Pepper
DOB: 3/5/12
I would like $150 for Star.








[/url]
Pepper's Star Anise by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Pepper's Star Anise by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Doeling: Pepper's Peppermint Drop (Smudge):*
Dam: Crossroads End Char Pepper
DOB: 3/5/12
I would like $150 for Smudge.








[/url]
Pepper's Peppermint Drop by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Buckling: Pepper's Geronimo:*
Dam: Crossroads End Char Pepper
DOB: 3/5/12
I would like $50 for Geronimo.








[/url]
Pepper's buckling by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Doeling: Crossroads End English Rose:*
Dam: Crossroads End Char Flower 
Goat Detail: CROSSROADS END CHAR FLOWER - L001512016 (PB Doe)
DOB: 3/6/12
I would like $200 for Rose








[/url]
Flower's English Rose by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Doeling: Crossroads End Xquisite Dream*
Dam: Fir Meadow TOBV Xquisite
Goat Detail: FIR MEADOW TOBV XQUISITE - L001402532 (PB Doe)
DOB: 3/16/12
I would like $225 for Dream

Dream is on the left in this picture, Rose is on the right. Dream's great-grandma (dam's sire's dam) is Fir Meadow Mi Rosine, who was the 2010 #2 LaMancha in the nation for milk production, #4 for protein and #10 for butterfat. We are keeping Dream's sister, Charm.







[/url]
Quisi's Xquisite Dream &amp; Flower's English Rose by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]


Please pm me for more information on any of these...


----------



## CGee

Location: Gallipolis, OH

1. ADGA Registered Nubian Buckling from excellent bloodlines. $300









2. Beautiful Nubian Buckling. Can be registered but Dam and Sire are brother and sister. $150 









3. Mixed Buck weaned and ready. $150









I will not slaughter. You're on your own if you decide to do that.


----------



## swalz

Blaze is a registered Nigerian Dwarf buck. He was born March 27, 2011.

He is dually registered with the NDGA and the AGS. His registered name is Ricketts 4 Blaze.

He comes from a strong milking line with his Sire and his Grand Dam having earned their milk stars and his Dam is close to earning a milk star.


We have other goats available. Visit 
Livestock to view them.
Please contact us at 940-255-9451.


----------



## wmsff

I have a LM buck who has done his job and is now available if anyone would like him. I'm sorry but I have no pictures but he is all black with a beard.

He is registered under the name Ready Set Goat Blackbeard.

Sire: Nestor Acres Max-A-Millionare (although I think this is a typo, as per the website Ready Set Goat it shows Max-A-Million)
Dam: JD's Homestead Black Beauty

Sires sire: Mint*leaf American Idol
Sires dam: Nestor Acres Kit Kat

Dams sire: Dusty Diamond Viking
Dams dam: Dusty Diamond Kopper Cleopatra


He was born 3/18/11

I am asking only what I paid, $100.

Please give this buck a new home and new girls!

Thanks!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

The Tin Mom said:


> I *love* to barter. We have bees, will be getting pigs, and Dh wants Java chickens. We need cattle panels and other farm supplies. Also, if you can pick up your choice in the next week, are in 4H, or do Linear Appraisals, I can give a discount.
> 
> 
> Please pm me for more information on any of these...


ARgg!! Why does everyone have to be so far away! I would trade you some pigs for some of these!


----------



## wintrrwolf

The Tin Mom said:


> Seven does in milk is just too many for us. We need to sell at least 3 milking does and several doelings and bucklings. We *have* to sell some of these quickly, so all reasonable (and even some unreasonable (insert 11th smilie that isn't allowed here)) offers will be considered.
> 
> We are CL and CAE negative. We test annually for CAE and will provide test results at purchase. All kids are on the bottle and receive CORID each 21 days until weaned at 5 months.
> 
> I *love* to barter. We have bees, will be getting pigs, and Dh wants Java chickens. We need cattle panels and other farm supplies. Also, if you can pick up your choice in the next week, are in 4H, or do Linear Appraisals, I can give a discount.
> 
> 
> *Doeling: Pepper's Star Anise:*
> Dam: Crossroads End Char Pepper
> DOB: 3/5/12
> I would like $150 for Star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Pepper's Star Anise by The Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Please pm me for more information on any of these...


This one I would almost go earless for :goodjob: I really like her.


----------



## The Tin Mom

wintrrwolf said:


> This one I would almost go earless for :goodjob: I really like her.


Thanks! She is a sweetie! Her full sister is OBF's Belly Bean, they grow up beautiful, too.


----------



## The Tin Mom

Pepper is not available anymore.

Snow, Taela and all of the kids still are.


----------



## Heritagefarm

Due to illness we will be selling almost our entire herd and cutting back to just a few milkers. We have many great goats for sale, none of them culls. We'll have LaManchas and Oberhaslis for sale. Visit our website or contact us for information.
ADGA- LAMANCHAS


----------



## The Tin Mom

Star, Smudge and Dream are no longer available. 

Snow, Taela, Captain and Pepper's boy are still available. 

Still trying to decide whether to sell my English Rose - especially since I planned to keep one of Pepper's girls and didn't.


----------



## grandma12703

do you still have her?


----------



## The Tin Mom

grandma12703 said:


> do you still have her?


Did you mean one of my girls? Snow and Taela are available. 

I still haven't decided on Rose, since I sold both of Pepper's girls and planned to keep one. If someone is really interested in her, i would probably go ahead and sell her.


----------



## mamato3

wanted mini lamancha or mini nubian or a kinder or a small doe of 1 of those breeds. I love both breeds but dont have room for the full sized ones. Close to sw mo


----------



## Pony

ozark_jewels said:


> One ADGA Purebred Nubian doeling left to sell. She is almost one month old now. Disbudded, tattooed, on Cocci prevention.
> $150.
> 
> Sire: Goat Detail: AMBERWOOD TWISTER'S TRADE WIND - N001538419 (PB Buck)
> 
> Dam: Goat Detail: OZARK JEWELS CAMAROS PERIAN - N001580253 (PB Doe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150.


She is one good lookin' gal! If I didn't have her uncle here as my herd sire, I would so be all over this one!


----------



## luvzmybabz

ozark_jewels said:


> One ADGA Purebred Nubian doeling left to sell. She is almost one month old now. Disbudded, tattooed, on Cocci prevention.
> $150.
> 
> Sire: Goat Detail: AMBERWOOD TWISTER'S TRADE WIND - N001538419 (PB Buck)
> 
> Dam: Goat Detail: OZARK JEWELS CAMAROS PERIAN - N001580253 (PB Doe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150.


Any plans to be in Oklahoma anytime soon?


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Two Saanen bucklings born today. Pick up soon, get a great price. Cheaper if wethered. Will add sire and dam info tonight!

DAM: BRYRPATCH PLAIN WHITE T'SZ - S001468292 (AM Doe)--http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001468292
SIRE: WHEY-TO-GO EINS TYNE - S001537700 (AM Buck)--http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001537700


----------



## The Tin Mom

I took Star and Smudge up the street to their new owners. They purchased Belly Bean's sister last year. She had a buckling about ten days ago WOW! After seeing that girl's udder, her full brother (Pepper's buckling, Dr. Hooves aka Geronimo) is now retained. 

Also, I think I will retain my English Rose (Tyler). 

Right now, Snow, Taela and Snow's Golden Captain are the only goats I have available. If Taela doesn't sell in the next day or so, I think I will dry her off, repeat her breeding with OBF Ronan, and keep her for next year - so make me an offer on the girl soon....


----------



## gunsmithgirl

I have 3 Nigerian Dwarf Bucks for sale, they are not registered.

1st buck is about 1 1/2 years old.Selling him because I bred him to my doe and am keeping the does that she had so I need diffrent bloodlines to breed them to in the future.He is not dehorned.Would be willing to trade for a buck out of diffrent lines. 

Also have 2 tri-colored buck kids (could be sold as wethers) they are 4 weeks right now. Both are dis budded. 

I am not sure how to post pics here if interested I can e-mail them to you.


----------



## kandmcockrell

The one farthest to the right is the doe the other two are bucks. I would really like to sell as bottle babies.
They are registerable.


----------



## breezywayfarm

Kidding has ended! Five bucklings and one doeling that are all beautiful and extremely correct are available! They are very impressive kids this year with the bloodlines to support that!! They are disbudded and tattooed. All are being raised CAE preventative on heat-treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. They will be kept up to date on all vaccinations and will be sold with a sheet indicating when they had what vaccinations & when they'll need again.

-2 75%Alpine, 25% Lamancha bucklings with Lamancha ears. born 3/14/2012. both are identical broken chamoise. Lila X Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer. $75 each.

-100% American Alpine buckling. born 2/23/2012. Cou Blanc. $250, sold with application for registration as fullblood American Alpine. pedigree:
Sire's Sire: Roeburn's Sedric Bruno *B
Sire: Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer
Sire's Dam: Roeburn's KVLW Sapphira
Dam's Sire: Country-Acres SDFM Garfield
Dam: Breezy Way Garfield Daphne
Dam's Dam: Shady Lawn Treason Daybreak

-100% American Alpine buckling. born 3/8/2012. Broken Cou Blanc. $100, not sold with application for registration. pedigree:
Sire's Sire: Roeburn's Sedric Bruno *B
Sire: Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer
Sire's Dam: Roeburn's KVLW Sapphira
Dam's Sire: Breezy Way Garfield Daphne
Dam: Breezy Way Bold-Type Darcie
Dam's Dam: Tempo-Aquila Bold Type *B

-100% American Alpine buckling. born 3/19/2012. Cou Clair . $275, sold with application for registration as fullblood American Alpine, pictured below at 1 day old. pedigree:
Sire's Sire: Munchin'Hill A La France
Sire: Munchin'Hill Parker
Sire's Dam: Munchin'Hill Piccolo
Dam's Sire: Country-Acres Hannah
Dam: Breezy Way Bold-Type Harlow
Dam's Dam: Tempo-Aquila Bold Type *B

>-100% American Alpine doeling. born 3/19/2012. Brown Chamoisee. $325, sold with application for registration as fullblood American Alpine pedigree:
Sire's Sire: Munchin'Hill A La France
Sire: Munchin'Hill Parker
Sire's Dam: Munchin'Hill Piccolo
Dam's Sire: Country-Acres Hannah
Dam: Breezy Way Bold-Type Harlow
Dam's Dam: Tempo-Aquila Bold Type *B

Please do not hesitate to email with any questions or for more picutres or information! I can email pictures, or all pictures of kids are on my website: Breezy Way Farm

Breezy Way Farm 
Http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

Born 4/17/2012 QUINTS

Dam: Goat Detail: PINE SHADOWS R CELEBRATION - D001443528 (PB Doe) (Polled)

Sire: Goat Detail: DESERTNANNY BF PRAIRIE SCOONER - D001518649 (PB Buck)

There were 3 does and two bucks. I believe all of the does are polled and at least 4 are blue-eyed. I am retaining one of the does. 








C9 chamoisee buckling, blue-eyed, will be disbudded









C10 White with gold, blue-eyed, doeling, presumed polled









C11 White with gold, blue-eyed, doeling, presumed polled









C13 buckskin, blue-eyed, buckling, will be disbudded

I can supply dam's udder pics and sire pics as well. I will try to add kid pics on Friday. These kids are from superior milk genetics. Dam starred in AGS in 2011 and will no doubt star in ADGA this lactation. We are on DHI again this year.

As you may know, I just had a baby less than two weeks ago and have many more does to kid in the next 6 weeks. Therefore, I am offering these kids are greatly reduced rates if purchased within 2 weeks of birth. 

I will be traveling to Lexington, KY on the forst Sunday in May from southern MO. I am willing to meet there or anywhere along the way to deliver any of these kids. 

The ND does are $200 and bucks are $150 (both blue-eyed). These are EXTREMELY nice kids. 

The mini-lamancha kids are both elf-eared F1. The buckling is polled and is $75. The doe is $110. These are sired by Gibbs (who was bred by Alice in TX/MO and owned previously by Nehimama. He's an F4 mini-lamancha). The dam is a PB polled ND.









C6 Gold & white, elf-eared, doeling, will be disbudded









C8 Tri-colored, elf-eared, polled, buckling

All kids come with applications. Minis are through MDGA and NDs with AGS and/or ADGA.

Gorgeous kids. Free transportation to Springfield, MO or along our route to Lexington, KY. Good deal....Thanks.


----------



## weisemaries

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> Gorgeous kids. Free transportation to Springfield, MO or along our route to Lexington, KY. Good deal....Thanks.


Will you go through Indiana at all on your route? Might be interested in the mini macha doeling if you do... Let me know.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

weisemaries said:


> Will you go through Indiana at all on your route? Might be interested in the mini macha doeling if you do... Let me know.


I PM'd you!


----------



## mamato3

Were in SW missouri. Ive got a very cute friendly pygmy, Nigerian buckling for sale $55 and a pygmy, Nigerian doeling for $65 The doe is ready now and the buck needs 2 more weeks with his mom but you can put a deposit on him. Look At Bella and Dakota on my FB page or website.
Joy Bell Mini Farm Goats | Facebook
Kids - Joy Bell Farm roll over pics


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

*C6 is PENDING*

:bouncy:


----------



## wintrrwolf

I am selling Seeker he is a mini saanen wether that I have used as companion for my buck, am now buck heavy and Seeker needs another home. He is horned, he is also a very good tell when your doe's come into heat, he will start acting bucky to them. He will make a great companion for a lonely goat. He is almost 2 yrs old now.


----------



## Govero Farms

LOOKING FOR A GOOD HEAVY MILKER ADGA PUREBRED NUBIAN DOES.

She must be clean of CAE and no CL on the farm either. I cannot travel very far becuz of my baby dont do very good with traveling that long. I am going to South of Springfield sometime in May. So Please PM me.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Saanen Doe in milk- $300

ADGA registered, CAE/CL negative, excellent temperament and milk stand manners (great girl for beginning milkers), kidded without issue in February. We are just cutting back our numbers.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

I have received deposits on or have sold all the kids above!!

I have several does that have been reading overtime on the "code"! One may kid in the next 24 hours. I will post any available kids to this for sale page ASAP.


----------



## PossumRidgeFarm

We have some great Lamancha kids for sale. The buck is from Autumn Acres his mother is Mia and grandmother is Maple Sugar. He also has a strong presence of the Kasdemur line. His pedigree along with the does that we bred to him are viewable on our website Home .


----------



## mamato3

Cages sold Know im looking for a doe or 2. Nigerien, Mini Nubian or mini mancha. Or almost any mixed Nigerian. But would prefer papers


----------



## Govero Farms

2 nubian does for sale! South of STL Missouri. Willing to travel as long it is not too far due my human baby dont like the ride.

1 adga nubian doe in milk : 500.00 and look at the ADGA pedigree of her is Mohawk Farms Bella Rose

1 adga Nubian doeling (weaned ): 350.00 and look at the adga pedigree of her is Govero Farms Pros Dixie She is out of Mohawk Farms Bella Rose and Hoanbu Stat Prospectus 
My herd are CAE negative and they were tested on June 2011. I have been CAE negative for last 3 to 4 years. Thanks. 

Please PM me if you want to see the pictures.


----------



## dbarjacres

ADGA Nigerian Dwarfs for sale - WI

can see more extensive info on my website dbarjacres.webs.com

Aspen - 3 y.o. black sundgau doe with blue eyes, great brood doe, friendly $300 obo

doeling - born 4/22/12, buckskin with a bit of white, very dairy, great genetics - all Sugar Creek and Twin Creeks $300

Bucking - litter mate to above, tan chamoisee $300


----------



## IndyGardenGal

IndyGardenGal said:


> Saanen Doe in milk- $300
> 
> ADGA registered, CAE/CL negative, excellent temperament and milk stand manners (great girl for beginning milkers), kidded without issue in February. We are just cutting back our numbers.


Saanen doe in milk still for sale, reducing price to $250.

Also, considering selling our Snubian doelings. Dam is milker for sale, and sire was Kastdemur's Washed Ashore. These girls are growing so well.


----------



## Govero Farms

Govero Farms said:


> 2 nubian does for sale! South of STL Missouri. Willing to travel as long it is not too far due my human baby dont like the ride.
> 
> 1 adga nubian doe in milk : 500.00 but will consider to reduce the price and look at the ADGA pedigree of her is Mohawk Farms Bella Rose N1512186
> 
> 1 adga Nubian doeling (weaned ): 350.00 and look at the adga pedigree of her is Govero Farms Pros Dixie She is out of Mohawk Farms Bella Rose and Hoanbu Stat Prospectus
> My herd are CAE negative and they were tested on June 2011. I have been CAE negative for last 3 to 4 years. Thanks.


----------



## colemangirly

Okay; I am selling my nubian doe when the kids are weaned. She will not be ready to go until June 8th, but thought I would post her. I am no good with photo's so you can check my site Home - Tadpole Acres she is listed on the does page and her name is Bar-K B Miss Calculated or aka Missy. I am located in South Central Missouri in Willow Springs. My herd tested negative last year for CAE and we should be testing again end of month. I am asking $450 for her. I can email more about her if interested.

Thanks;
Rosina
Home - Tadpole Acres


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

IndyGardenGal said:


> Saanen doe in milk still for sale, reducing price to $250.
> 
> Also, considering selling our Snubian doelings. Dam is milker for sale, and sire was Kastdemur's Washed Ashore. These girls are growing so well.


Whats the pedigree on the saanen like?


----------



## IndyGardenGal

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Whats the pedigree on the saanen like?


Goat Detail: BRYRPATCH VIN'S BOOYAH! - S001537224 (AM Doe)


----------



## kycountry

Looking for a milk stock doe or doeling in Ky for my son's 15th birthday. No papers needed and can buy or trade Honeybees. 

Would like to have her by June 19th.
Pm me for contact information


----------



## Bambitski

kycountry said:


> Looking for a milk stock doe or doeling in Ky for my son's 15th birthday. No papers needed and can buy or trade Honeybees.
> 
> Would like to have her by June 19th.
> Pm me for contact information


Can she be a doeling? Or does she have tobe in milk? There is a lady in KY Paducah who raises Nigerian. Flanary Keepsake Farm. She has a website too.


----------



## kycountry

Bambitski said:


> Can she be a doeling? Or does she have tobe in milk? There is a lady in KY Paducah who raises Nigerian. Flanary Keepsake Farm. She has a website too.


Doeling is fine, but Paducah is 5 hours away... I would like her to be closer if possible..


----------



## Bambitski

Oh. Have you checked craigslist? That miht help


----------



## Pony

kycountry said:


> Looking for a milk stock doe or doeling in Ky for my son's 15th birthday. No papers needed and can buy or trade Honeybees.
> 
> Would like to have her by June 19th.
> Pm me for contact information


Where in KY? It's a big state...


----------



## kycountry

Pony said:


> Where in KY? It's a big state...


Zipcode 42528.. South Central part in Dunnville, Ky.


----------



## Pony

kycountry said:


> Zipcode 42528.. South Central part in Dunnville, Ky.


Bummer. I was going to offer one of my gals, but even meeting halfway would mean a four hour drive for each of us.


----------



## starjj

Bambitski said:


> Can she be a doeling? Or does she have tobe in milk? There is a lady in KY Paducah who raises Nigerian. Flanary Keepsake Farm. She has a website too.


Can't believe it. I was just in that neck of the woods for a mule sale. I even took a crate with me hoping someone would have goats. Now I have to find out that I was soooooo close. Disappointed to say the least. It was a three hour trip for me and very boring driving so I really don't want to do it again so soon.


----------



## Bambitski

QUOTE=starjj;5882856]Can't believe it. I was just in that neck of the woods for a mule sale. I even took a crate with me hoping someone would have goats. Now I have to find out that I was soooooo close. Disappointed to say the least. It was a three hour trip for me and very boring driving so I really don't want to do it again so soon.[/QUOTE]

I have to drive around 2 hours to get there, but at least the scenery is nice. The lady has a website and she is a vet too. She has a beautiful farm too. I really am happy with her and her babies.


----------



## movebyfaith

I have two wonderful, absolutely look-alike, twin Alpine bucklings that I hope to sell to a good home. I don't want to sell them to meat buyers..

They were born March 5 and have been disbudded. They are purebred but not registered. Parents tested negative for CAE, CL, Johne's, Brucellosis and TB. They are being dam raised and coming along quite nicely. To date at 2 months old they are weighing in well over 50# coming up on 60 in a week I would say.

They are priced at $75 each. They are located near Selma, California. For more information, contact me at [email protected]. Find some pictures at the following URL: https://picasaweb.google.com/102945283666174907635/TwinFlashyBucklings030512
Can send more pictures.


----------



## wolffeathers

Whoops. mistake.


----------



## Hank

100% full blood boer buck kids for sale. Outstanding bloodlines, should make great "herdsires".
$300.00 for the black head and $275.00 for the brown head. They have lots of color and spots in their background. Picture is at 9 wk. old. Also heavy CODI/PCI and SA bloodlines.
dam of black head is full SA. More info on our web site.









Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## FrogTacos

Looking for a milker - already in milk - registration and breed irrelevant. 

After trying goat milk the other day, my family is on board for the switch. I already have one Saanen but would like to add another milker to my collection. Wanting to get her right around the beginning of August as our summer travel will be over by then. Will go ahead and list our travel destinations to broaden our areas where we can get one.

June 16-20 between Little Rock and Knoxville, TN.

July (2 trips) between Little Rock and Dallas.

My husband travels up to the northwest corner of Arkansas regularly, also Oklahoma (mostly OKC area)

If you have too many and need one to go to a new home where she will be spoiled rotten, I'm your buyer. I take very good care of my goats. Must be disease free - if you don't regularly test I'm not against paying for testing to be done pre-purchase. Please email me with what you have, I don't check in here very often: [email protected] I like pictures =)


----------



## wmsff

LaMancha buck available.

Make an offer, he's done his job here. 
I paid just $100 for him, and I need him gone. 

He is registered under the name Ready Set Goat Blackbeard.

Sire: Nestor Acres Max-A-Millionare (although I think this is a typo, as per the website Ready Set Goat it shows Max-A-Million)
Dam: JD's Homestead Black Beauty

Sires sire: Mint*leaf American Idol
Sires dam: Nestor Acres Kit Kat

Dams sire: Dusty Diamond Viking
Dams dam: Dusty Diamond Kopper Cleopatra


He was born 3/18/11


----------



## colemangirly

ADGA Nubian doe for sale. She is currently in milk now. She will be ready to go June 8th when I wean the babies. she will milk now, but as I am letting her dam raise I couldn't tell you how much she gives. She is 2 years old and very loud colored. I am picture idiot on here so you can check my web site for her picture. She is Missy on my doe page Home - Tadpole Acres 

sire: Buttercup Acres Bullseye
sires sire: Buttercup Acres Molly's Blazer
sires dam: Buttercup Acres Kansas Sparkle

dam: Bar-K A Mountain Mischief
dams sire: Dogwood-Hollow G. Ace Hi
dams dam: Hagler A Mountain Moment

She is red with black trim, tan spots white splashes and frosted ears. She is very friendly and easy to work with. I am asking $400 for her in milk. Please call me at 417-469-0588 I am in south central Missouri.

Thanks
Rosina
Home - Tadpole Acres


----------



## bpawb

Goat Nubian Buckling luke


----------



## LomahAcres

A friend of mine is looking for 2 milking does for family pets and milk supply  must be minis (any breed) or possibly nigies? They would love to have a doe in milk. Would need to be within a 3 hour drive of Lincoln, Nebraska. Even if you don't have adult does, or kids for sale now but raise mini's and may have some in the future, please let me know. Seams mini milkers are hard to come by in our area. You can reach me here via PM or shoot me an e-mail at -

[email protected]

If you have a website with your goats too, always love to see 
Thanks for reading,
~ Kristen


----------



## IndyGardenGal

IndyGardenGal said:


> Saanen doe in milk still for sale, reducing price to $250.
> 
> Also, considering selling our Snubian doelings. Dam is milker for sale, and sire was Kastdemur's Washed Ashore. These girls are growing so well.


Due to health issues in the family, I need to move this milker as well as another Saanen milker we have. These girls are super sweet, and I want them to go to GOOD homes. I don't want to take them to the sale barn, so I'm willing to work with someone on price.


----------



## FeminineFarmgir

Our family needs to downsize our herd of Alpine and LaMancha dairy goats - all are wonderful milkers and show quality registered stock. We currently have 3 milkers for sale as well as 6 doe kids.

Dancer ($350):










Sire's Sire: CH Pearl Valley Golden Ace
Sire: Granted-Wishes PVA Ridiculous - AA1447530
Sire's Dam: CH Step By Step PVLM Vienna

Dam's Sire: One*Oak*Hill Jansen Tirade
Dam: The Jillian's Jasmine - L1457794
Dam's Dam: Autumn-Acres Jostle's Jillian

Dancer is a second freshening, two year old recorded grade milker. A long, smoothly blended doe, she excels in General Appearance, and Body Capacity with great spring of rib, depth of chest and barrel. Milking 10 (5quarts) pounds per day, her mammary system is well attached and she is an easy hand milker - great for any family.

Out of Autumn Acres bloodlines, she has both heavy milk production and a great show record. She has been shown state wide at ADGA sanctioned shows as a showmanship doe, winning Best in Show as a doeling, Reserve Champion x 2 with multiple 1st place titles

(Dancer had a beautiful doe kid out of Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart this spring that I am selling as well: $275) 



Fortune ($250):










Fortune is a first freshening 2 year old, registered Recorded Grade. She is 50% Alpine; 50% LaMancha and a beautiful doe - either family milker or 4H doe. She freshened 2 weeks ago and is producing about 3/4 gallon per day. Raised on CAE prevention, disbudded and UTD on vaccinations.

Gorgeous doe out of excellent bloodlines:

Sire's Sire: Amy's Pride AR Heartbreaker
Sire: Alpine-Valleys Prestissimo
Sire's Dam: CH Alpine-Valleys Mindy

Dam's Sire: One*Oak*Hill Jansen Tirade
Dam: Autumn-Acres Twist of Fate
Dam's Dam: CH Autumn-Acres Thyme's Trista


Lucky ($250):










Lucky is a beautiful registered LaMancha yearling that freshened 2 weeks ago. She is an absolute dream to milk and is already producing close to 1 gallon of milk per day. Lucky was raised on CAE prevention, is disbudded and UTD on vaccinations. She is out of Kastdemur and Autumn-Acres lines. Lucky will be great as a family milker or 4H doe.

Sire's Sire: Kastdemur's Watch Yourself
Sire: Kastdemur's Valiant Braveheart
Sire's Dam: Kastdemur's Citronella

Dam's Sire: One*Oak*Hill Jansen Tirade
Dam: The Jillian's Jasmine
Dam's Dam: Autumn-Acres Jostle's Jillian

Please contact me if you have any questions or would like to come see them - femininefarmgirl(at)gmail(dot)com or through our website: Regan Family Farm - Home. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cygnet

Unregistered Nigerian kids for sale in Arizona. Four doelings, one wether. NOT tame, these are dam raised, but kids out of my herd have been typically pretty easy to tame. (I herniated two disks in my neck recently and have some nasty complications -- I haven't been able to work with the goats. These guys need to go due to my health issues. Please make me an offer.)

I live in the Maricopa area, but can also deliver to the Payson area as my father lives there. 

The kids were born in February. 

The kids are a few weeks old in the pictures. They're about three months old now and ready to wean. I can get some current pictures to anyone who may be interested. (I just nerve damage affecting my fingers right now, so I may need some help getting new pictures. That's why I don't have recent pics.)

The KIDS are for sale. The dams are not, but are pictured so you can see what they look like.  

Xena's kids:



















Xena (dam of the above kids):



















Buttercup's Doeling:










Buttercup, dam of the above kid:










Buttercup is also Xena's dam, so you can see the type of kid she makes.  She's around ten years old and has had 20+ kids -- she always has multiples. She's showing her age now, but was gorgeous when younger. 

Fancy's doeling:










Fancy's wether:










This kid has grown into a really nicely put together wether, but I neutered him as he was too high strung for my tastes. I will throw him in free with a doeling purchase if you need a buddy for a doeling. 

Fancy, dam of the above:



















Fancy is about fifteen months old in these photos -- that was definitely a WHOOPS! breeding. Of all my goats, I think she's my favorite and despite the whoops! the kids turned out pretty nice.


----------



## GreenEarth

Just posted some of our Mini La Mancha Dairy goats on the barter forum. Some really nice does and kids. We're open to trades-give us a try. Here's a direct link....

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/barter-board/444728-south-west-michigan-mini-dairy-goats-chicks-ducklings.html


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Saanen buck--good genetics. ADGA registered, CAE negative, must sell due to unforeseen circumstances. Price is negotiable.

Goat Detail: WHEY-TO-GO EINS TYNE - S001537700 (AM Buck)

Pic can be seen here: https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3049897737/ugq42


----------



## bpawb

Flashy ... 9 weeks old ... 40lbs. $125








[/IMG]


----------



## Rockytopsis

Wow he is a handsome guy, you should not have any trouble finding him a home, If I was into dairy I would be talking to you. He sure is stylin for the camera.
Nancy


----------



## Illini

I have 1 doe in milk, one proven buck, 2 doelings, and three wethers for sale. All (excepting the buck, who can go at any time) 
are available after June 20th, when the kids will be weaned. I am just north of Galesburg, IL, between Peoria and the Quad cities. 
I am willing to travel to meet the right buyers.

AGS Nigerian doe in milk for sale. AOF Peg's Calamity Jane, born 7-3-09, is second freshener, an easy keeper and an excellent 
milker, with terrific let-down and good teats. Jane is gold with white socks on her rear feet and was disbudded. $250

















Sire: Rosasharn FS Pegasus *S VG
Sire's Sire: ARMCH Twin Creeks WB Fire Storm +*S E
Sire's Dam: ARMCH Rosasharn's Eclipse 2*D E AR1548

Dam: Buttin'Heads Too Red Caboose *D VG
Dam's Sire: Buttin'Heads Galziping Ghost *S
Dam's Dam: Buttin'Heads Too Baby Carriage


Proven AGS Nigerian buck for sale. EGND Gustavo B., born 3-17-11, is a friendly boy who enjoys his work. Gus is chocolate
with frosted ears and is polled. $200









Sire: AOF Draco's Cristobal *S
Sire's Sire: Pecan Hollow L Draco E
Sire's Dam: Antiquity Oaks Coco Chanel *D VG AR2381

Dam: Antiquity Oaks Scarlett Letter
Dam's Sire: Rosasharn FS Pegasus *S VG
Dam's Dam: ARMCH Twin Creeks DJ Scandal 3*D VG AR2092

AGS Nigerian doling for sale/ EGND Sweet Foot Sue, born 3-18-12, is a solid gold girl and is very well socialized. Sue is polled. $150

















Sire: EGND Gustavo B.
Sire's Sire: AOF Draco's Cristobal *S
Sire's Dam: Antiquity Oaks Scarlett Letter

Dam: AOF Peg's Calamity Jane
Dam's Sire: Rosasharn FS Pegasus *S VG
Dam's Dam: Buttin'Heads Too Red Caboose *D VG

AGS Nigerian doling for sale. EGND Mollie Monroe, born 3-18-12, is a dark gold girl with a dorsal stripe and frosted ears. 
She is a real sweetheart. Mollie has her natural, very small, horns. $100

















Sire: EGND Gustavo B.
Sire's Sire: AOF Draco's Cristobal *S
Sire's Dam: Antiquity Oaks Scarlett Letter

Dam: AOF Peg's Calamity Jane
Dam's Sire: Rosasharn FS Pegasus *S VG
Dam's Dam: Buttin'Heads Too Red Caboose *D VG

Three wethers for sale. Cute beyond belief, all polled, they are Dusty, Lucky, and Ned - the Three Amigos! They are 
$50 each, $100 for all three, or one free with the purchase of one of my registered goats.
Dusty








Lucky








and Ned









I maintain a clean, closed herd. In 2010, with no outside contact since my herd's inception, I tested one last time for 
CAE and CL, with all negative results. If you wish further testing, I will have my vet draw blood and send it to the lab 
of your choice. I am also enrolled in the USDA's scrapie eradication program. Illinois is a certified TB-free and 
brucellosis-free state.

I copper bolus three times per year, and worm only as necessary in accordance with the FAMACHA protocol. I no longer 
routinely vaccinate, although male kids receive tetanus shots when wethered. If you wish to have your goat(s) vaccinated, 
I will have my vet do this for you.

I am breeding for excellent milkers and polled genetics. I do not disbud. Thank you for taking the time to look at my goats. 
Please feel free to PM me with any questions or to reserve your goat(s).

Kathy


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

This is Wilbur. He's going to be 16 months old. Wilbur is very lovable and easy to handle. He loves treats. He was dam raised and finished on the bottle. I have his dam and granddam. Granddam had quints this spring. I have about 6 ND bucks (not counting him). So, I am trying to cut back. We maintain an abcess-free herd and are totally CAE-free. I can do any test you desire, at buyer's expense.

Goat Detail: TEX PINE SHADOWS HB WILBUR - D001566243 (PB Buck) (Polled)

I would like $200 for him. You can PM me if interested.










Note: I will be traveling with a friend on July 1st to Paducah, KY on another goat adventure. If you are interested, I would gladly bring him and meet anywhere along the way. ;-)


----------



## Illini

A quick update to my above post (#998) - "AGS Nigerians for sale in NW Illinois"

I now have 1 doe in milk, one proven buck, and two wethers for sale. 

The two doelings and a wether have been reserved.

Thank you!

Kathy


----------



## chigarden

Good evening all,

Hubby and I have the opportunity to make our longed for move to TN much earlier than we thought possible. We are excited and a sad too since our house is not ready up there and we will be renting a small house in town until we can get the farm ready. I need to thin my herd down and am offering these two for sale.

Both are lovely in both mind and temperament 

The buck:
Flat Rock Kansas (2-27-09) Flat Rocks Maestro x Flat Rocks Miss Adventure
Chamoise with White 200.00



















and this lovely doe who is the most beautiful shade of red I've seen !
Pecan Hollow TW Lolia (2-21-08) Pecan Hollow PS Tennessee Waltz *S x PGCH Pecan Hollow Jezzabelle 350.00


















Margaret
back to packing and trying to get this place on the market :sing:


----------



## KermitWC

I have Boer crosses. Two bucks and one doe. I also have a lamancha/Saaan cross buck.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Looking for one or two Saanens in milk within a few hours drive of NC. I'd also consider Nubians-as long as they are all healthy and giving a decent amount of milk. 

Thanks!


----------



## ceswapp

Our favorite goat gave birth to two little does on April 26th. We have one for sale. We would keep it if we had the room but our loss is your gain.

The Mother is God's-Grace txt Surrender. This is her second freshening and she gives about a gallon of milk a day. Surrender is from great show lines (Mother is SGCH and her twin is GCH) we want to get into showing our goats because of her. 

The father is named Tender-Loving-Acres Sultan. He is a young Dad that just barely turned one year old, he is from very high milking lines.

The doeling is dis-budded and on cocci preventative. Our goats were CAE and CL clean when they were tested a couple of years ago and we expect the same results when we test soon since we have a closed herd.

We haven't named this little girl yet so if you put a deposit down on her before we turn in the papers then you can pick her name. Asking $350 for her. 

Pictures are of the baby, Mother and Father.
You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

WGF DC Dreams Of Victory, is up for sale. She is a 12 week old doeling, she comes from some very nice milk and show lines. She is a pretty choclate bucksking. She has been disbudded, and is weaned and ready to go to new home. She has been dam raised but her mom has been tested for CAE and is negative. 
Sire: Phoenix Farm Dream Catcher
SS: Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy
SD: NC Promisedland RC Dreamer 1*M
Dam: Half Pint Homes Eve
DS: Prairie Wood Romeo
DD: Wood Bridge Farm Carolyn Jean
Here are a couple pics of her from the time she was born till now, not very good ones cause Im always taking them by myself.
























Im asking $250 for her, and would be willing to trade on her for a doeling outside my bloodlines, the only reason I am getting rid of her is cause I kept her sister and brother.

I also have for sale Half Pint Homes Stormy Night. He is a 4 yr old chocolate and white buck, with blue eyes. He is a very nicely put together buck. Im asking $250 for him, would also trade him for a nice buckling that wasnt in my bloodlines, same reason im selling him cause he is related to alot of my herd.
Sire: Prairie Wood Romeo
Dam: Wood Bridge Farm Carolyn Jean
























He is alot prettier in person. He is a great looking guy, but im a horrible picture taker. And he didnt want to stand still cause of the does he was smelling. Would also maybe be willing to trade him for $250 worth of good quality hay. Located in Southern Ohio.


----------



## Illini

AGS Registered Nigerian Dwarf buck and three wethers for sale, NW Illinois

I'm updating my previous ad,

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/5932243-post998.html

I have one proven buck (Gus) and three wethers (Dusty, Lucky, and Ned) still available.

Thank you!

Kathy


----------



## freedomfrom4

Lamancha bucklings. Here is a link to craigslist add. 
Lamancha Buck

We were doing eco friendly lawn care this day, and no we didn't leave them tied without someone. 
Make offer


----------



## ceswapp

sold sold sold sold sold sold



ceswapp said:


> our favorite goat gave birth to two little does on april 26th. We have one for sale. We would keep it if we had the room but our loss is your gain.
> 
> The mother is god's-grace txt surrender. This is her second freshening and she gives about a gallon of milk a day. Surrender is from great show lines (mother is sgch and her twin is gch) we want to get into showing our goats because of her.
> 
> The father is named tender-loving-acres sultan. He is a young dad that just barely turned one year old, he is from very high milking lines.
> 
> The doeling is dis-budded and on cocci preventative. Our goats were cae and cl clean when they were tested a couple of years ago and we expect the same results when we test soon since we have a closed herd.
> 
> We haven't named this little girl yet so if you put a deposit down on her before we turn in the papers then you can pick her name. Asking $350 for her.



she is sold to a great home!


----------



## goto10

I have one dry yearling and 3 wethers for sale. I am located in Southeast PA. Nottingham to be exact, which is in chester county, PA. Please contact me through the ad below if you are interested and local. 


Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## colemangirly

This is my final time to post my doe here for sale. She is a 2year ff and is in milk now. I am keeping both her offspring. She is loud splashy colored and ADGA registered nubian doe. She has Buttercup Acres on top and Hagler on the bottom. She is friendly and will stand on milk stand for milking. She came from Bar- K nubians in Arkansas. I am in South Central Missouri.  Asking $350 firm for her. You can see pics on my web site Home - Tadpole Acres or I will try to post my craigslist link. Her name is Missy.

ADGA spotted nubian doe

Thanks everyone;
Rosina


----------



## Semo Farmgirl

I would like to talk to you about Sue. And I love the way you raise your goats. I do disbud, (seen too many fence accidents) but we agree on everything else.


----------



## Govero Farms

Wanted to buy ADGA purebreds Lamancha does and buck. We are located 1 hour south of St.Louis. 

The goats must be CAE negative and have NO CL. Thanks!


----------



## gunsmithgirl

Looking to buy a saanen doe. Thumb area of Michigan. Thanks.


----------



## Illini

A quick update to my previous post,

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/5932243-post998.html

I now have just my proven AGS Registered Nigerian Dwarf buck Gus, and two Nigerian Dwarf wethers, Dusty and Ned, left for sale.

Gus is a beautiful, friendly, polled buck with Pecan Hollow, Rosasharn, and Twin Creeks genetics. I am asking $200, but am willing to work with the right buyer.

Dusty and Ned are both polled wethers with big personalities. These 3-month-old boys are $50 each, or $50 for both as buddies to a good home.

Please feel free to PM me with any questions.

Best wishes,

Kathy


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> This is Wilbur. He's going to be 16 months old. Wilbur is very lovable and easy to handle. He loves treats. He was dam raised and finished on the bottle. I have his dam and granddam. Granddam had quints this spring. I have about 6 ND bucks (not counting him). So, I am trying to cut back. We maintain an abcess-free herd and are totally CAE-free. I can do any test you desire, at buyer's expense.
> 
> Goat Detail: TEX PINE SHADOWS HB WILBUR - D001566243 (PB Buck) (Polled)
> 
> I would like $200 for him. You can PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I will be traveling with a friend on July 1st to Paducah, KY on another goat adventure. If you are interested, I would gladly bring him and meet anywhere along the way. ;-)


*SALE PENDING...Thanks!*


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Just wanted to update that I sold the doeling I had for sale but Stormy is still for sale. Thanks


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into size 0 gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## Govero Farms

3 weeks old purebred nubian buckling is out of Hoanbu Stat Prospectus and Pruittville's MG Apple Dumplin. Here is the pedigree that you can look it up. Pro's N1532450 and Apple's N1471242. My herd is CAE negative and there is no CL on my farm. He is on coccidia prevention and will be disbudding and tattoo this weekend. He is on the bottle 3 times a day right now. He is ready to go. I cannot keep all bucks on my farm. have to keep the herd not get so big. We are asking him for $350.00. We are located 1 hour away from Cape Giraradeo and 1 hour away from St. Louis, Missouri. I may be able to travel or can try to find someone to transport. Please message me. Thank you so much..

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## buckskinner

Still looking for large breed milk stock around NW Louisiana. Either in milk or young does. Let me know what you got.
Robert


----------



## Cannon_Farms

with my recent purchase of a package deal on 17 goat I have a big feed bill on a small budget. I sent off the test today so by Friday I should have everything back.
I know I need to sell one doe in milk she's a great doe well bred but has a teat spur that the milk comes out of just like a normal teat just takes a little more effort but nothing I can't do by hand. $200
I have 3 pure bred doelings I'm selling as grade its just becoming too much of a hassle to get the buyer to send the rest of the paperwork $160 each
2 snubian doelings there mom was the worst off and they are thin but recovering $75 now more if in full condition.
buckling is a very pretty boy just to closely related to use here,his dam has my favorite udder here $100 papers can be obtained.
I hate making xl post here so if you need pics or pedigree information just let me know.


----------



## Pony

Oh, Cannon Farms, I do so want Snubians again, but not enough to drive 11 hours to get them. <sigh>


----------



## Cannon_Farms

oh believe me they would be worth the drive, their mom is full sister to my best goat, there sire has a well proven pedigree from what I am learning. I know the Nubian side inside and out and very excited about this coming kidding season.


----------



## Pony

Cannon_Farms said:


> oh believe me they would be worth the drive, their mom is full sister to my best goat, there sire has a well proven pedigree from what I am learning. I know the Nubian side inside and out and very excited about this coming kidding season.


Oh, I am sure they are lovely, it's just that 11 hours there and 11 hours back doesn't work for me.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Cannon_Farms said:


> oh believe me they would be worth the drive, their mom is full sister to my best goat, there sire has a well proven pedigree from what I am learning. I know the Nubian side inside and out and very excited about this coming kidding season.





Pony said:


> Oh, I am sure they are lovely, it's just that 11 hours there and 11 hours back doesn't work for me.


This is when you meet in the middle and have lunch


----------



## The Tin Mom

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> This is when you meet in the middle and have lunch


And if you make it a quick lunch, you could even be home in time for dinner!


----------



## Cannon_Farms

unfortunately part of me needing money is that my most reliable vehicle is broken down with whatever is wrong with it being a mystery


----------



## a'ightthen

Cannon_Farms, Let's chat. We've been wanting some goats but were planning on building fencing this Fall ... awfully hot for that kind of work now eh?

We are up around the Toccoa area so not too far off. Perhaps if paid for, we could have a couple/3 weeks?


----------



## a'ightthen

Couple hundred acres that we are reclaiming ... so they will have a good home


----------



## Cannon_Farms

howdy neighbor, Toccoa isnt that far at all I worked in the TSC up there for a few days last year its nice up there, well out of town anyway not to much for the concrete scene. 
Two of the pure bred kids just left so I have one full blooded doeling, two crosses and the older doe is kinda spoken for by another forum member. I have boo koos of boys left though:help: not sure what you are looking for but your welcome to come out. I am off Wend and Sundays, half a day saturday. 
We are about to start breeding too, so even if you where not quite ready the timing might line up. You can make a decent pen from cattle panels for kids.


----------



## grandmajo

I have a PB registered Nubian doe who is a first freshener, born March 2011. Dam is Bryrpatch G Lough Liadan and sire is Bryrpatch the Victor. She freshened in March 2012 and is currently putting 4 to 4.5 lbs of milk a day in the pail. She is NOT show quality, but would make someone an excellent family milker. Our herd is CAE negative (with test results available) and we are CL abcess free. Disbudded and up to date on vaccinations. $200

I also have 2 PB Nubian doelings (sisters) available, born 3/2012. I would also consider them to be family milker quality. They are disbudded, tattooed, raised on cocci prevention and are up-to-date on vaccinations/worming. Their dam is Bryrpatch Revival! and their sire is *B Hoanbu Alt Mo Briongloid. They will come with the paperwork to register them. $225 each or $400 for both.


----------



## FeminineFarmgir

For Sale:

- Two year old registered alpine/lamancha MILKER
- Four year old registered Alpine MILKER
- 2 doe kids from this year; both alpine/lamancha crosses come with papers
- 1 doe kid that is purebred lamancha also registered.

All these does are show quality animals with excellent milking genetics - perfect for family milkers, 4H or state wide shows. Healthy, raised on CAE prevention program. Pictures, pedigrees and more information on them are on the "For Sale" page of our website: Regan Family Farm - For Sale


----------



## farmmom

Milking machine with motor, suction tank, pressure gauge, Surge belly pail with claw setup, silicone inflations. Set up for a single goat but would be easy to change to milk 2 goats or a cow. $500 OBO. Upstate, SC


----------



## dbarjacres

For sale in Wisconsin ....high quality nigerian dwarf buckling from Dragonfly Farm in MA. Flashy broken buckskin. See pics and info on my website dbarjacres.webs.com 
$250to to any HT member!


----------



## Cannon_Farms

farmmom said:


> Milking machine with motor, suction tank, pressure gauge, Surge belly pail with claw setup, silicone inflations. Set up for a single goat but would be easy to change to milk 2 goats or a cow. $500 OBO. Upstate, SC


by suction tank is that the vacuums? As in its 100 complete? My partner comes home Monday if its complete I want first dibs and I'll buy lunch.


----------



## LearningLife

We have four ND doelings born this year for sale. Two were born on 2-25; one born 3-7; and one born 3-29. They are not registered. They have been dam raised, disbudded, and given cocci prevention. We will sell three of them for $100 each, and the smallest one for $75. The little one was rejected by her dam and took a while to bounce back, but she is very healthy now and is catching up. Her dam does have one split teat, but is our best milker. The doeling doesn't have the same issue, but could pass it to her kids in the future. These girls would make good little family milkers for someone.


----------



## Govero Farms

2 Purebred Registered Nigerian Dwarf for Sale!

It belongs to my daughter and she is tryin to sell them out because she want to focus on LaMancha now.. There is nothing wrong with them. They are CAE negative and they dont have CL.. We test CAE every year.


The buck is proven and he is for sale.. 

The doe is in milk but going to be dried up soon and she may be pregnant also. 

Doe: Untitled Album | Facebook


Buck: Untitled Album | Facebook


----------



## RW kansas hogs

I have a full blood myotonic buck for sale, He is on the med size range with white and a few black spots. Plus a boar/savanna doe with her her 75% boar kid buck for sale. The kid is weaned and eating solids good, He isnt baned and still has horns. 
I am moving and need to sell them to help pay some bills, I can send pics over a cell phone just send me a msg. thanks tim


----------



## silverseeds

Im in northern new mexico here. Im looking to expand the herd, and am interested in dwarf nigerians and any mini breeds. Im looking for the nicest and best milkers I can find. Feel free to PM me for further details.


----------



## farmmom

Cannon_Farms said:


> by suction tank is that the vacuums? As in its 100 complete? My partner comes home Monday if its complete I want first dibs and I'll buy lunch.


That is correct. It has the motor with the big vacuum tank underneath, and all the parts.


----------



## Slev

For sale, pair of Alpine-Nubian cross. 2 years old, disbudded, ready to breed very tame. Must be sold as pair. $200. We are located 30 miles north of St. Louis on the Illinois side off I-55.


----------



## Hollowdweller

Cannon_Farms said:


> by suction tank is that the vacuums? As in its 100 complete? My partner comes home Monday if its complete I want first dibs and I'll buy lunch.


Cannon Farms,

It is the vacuum pump that produces the vacuum.

However if you rely on the pump alone if an inflation slips off or whatever just the pump alone for vacuum results in too many fluctuations in vacuum, which can cause stress on the teat ends.

So most milking systems of any quality also have what is called a vacuum reserve tank. This is a tank that the vacuum pump hooks too that helps sort of cushion and even out the vaccuum that is coming from the pump. 

Most systems then have a vacuum regulator and gauge that either screw into fittings on the tank, or into the line that goes between the vacuum reserve tank and the milking bucket.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

ok folks goats are well on there way to a full recovery and I need to downsize very quickly or they will be eating beans and cornbread too.
three registered does
jug taverns baby Jane as1366646 very impressive pedigree sites grandstands 13M. Solid well put together doe however she has a slight teat spur she milks out fine but is a bit harder to better last bit out. Excellent temperment $200
. fathers bounty ruby Tuesday as 1561684 lots of merits in immediate pedigree. Excellent udder a bit small on the teats for some but ideal for me, good flow. $350
grace point Elliot as 1550257 good pedigree I had her dam and loved her. Is a great improvement over her mothers udder she's well attached but I wouldn't keep a buckling from them. Elliot has a scur that will have to be removed so she's $150 to make up for the cost of the procedure. 

no papers snubians $125 saanen doe kid 150 adult but small doe 150.
I have tested most of the herd as funding allows for cae,cl and johnes all tested have been clean. Dewormed and all other care done (properly) 

need to move so all offers and trades considered can deliver within 200 miles for fuel cost.


----------



## CageFreeFamily

Looking for two dairy goats in Northern New Mexico. Prefer Nubians, but considering Nigerians and La Mancha. Would prefer tested, quality, milkers. Proven nurturing mothers even better. Organically raised is a real plus!

Have 240 acres in Sangre de Cristo mountains, livestock guardian dogs, three loving children to offer as home to our new ladies.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Two young LaMancha bucks and two beautiful LaMancha does for sale. One doe in milk. All CAE negative. PM me for details and pics. Will make a good deal on all four, for a member here.


----------



## Govero Farms

Govero Farms said:


> 2 Purebred Registered Nigerian Dwarf for Sale!
> 
> It belongs to my daughter and she is tryin to sell them out because she want to focus on LaMancha now.. There is nothing wrong with them. They are CAE negative and they dont have CL.. We test CAE every year.
> 
> 
> The buck is proven and he is for sale..
> 
> The doe is in milk but going to be dried up soon and she may be pregnant also.
> 
> Doe: Untitled Album | Facebook
> 
> 
> Buck: Untitled Album | Facebook



I will give you 50 dollars off if you are member of HT each goat. They need to GO!! My husband said we have to downsized or we will be starving my goats. I think he is right. It is soo dry around here. It is crazy this year..


----------



## Illini

I still have one proven buck and two wethers for sale. 

I am just north of Galesburg, IL, between Peoria and the Quad cities. 
I am willing to travel to meet the right buyers.

Proven AGS Nigerian buck for sale. EGND Gustavo B., born 3-17-11, is a friendly boy with some great genetics behind him. Gus is chocolate with frosted ears and is polled. Now $150









Sire: AOF Draco's Cristobal *S
Sire's Sire: Pecan Hollow L Draco E
Sire's Dam: Antiquity Oaks Coco Chanel *D VG AR2381

Dam: Antiquity Oaks Scarlett Letter
Dam's Sire: Rosasharn FS Pegasus *S VG
Dam's Dam: ARMCH Twin Creeks DJ Scandal 3*D VG AR2092

Two wethers for sale, both born in March of this year. Dusty and Ned are $50 each or $50 for both as buddies to a good home.
Dusty








and Ned









I would also be willing offer these three at an excellent price to a 4Her IF they earned the money themselves to show their interest.

I maintain a clean, closed herd. In 2010, with no outside contact since my herd's inception, I tested one last time for CAE and CL, with all negative results. If you wish further testing, I will have my vet draw blood and send it to the lab of your choice. 

I am also enrolled in the USDA's scrapie eradication program. Illinois is a certified TB-free and brucellosis-free state.

I copper bolus three times per year, and worm only as necessary in accordance with the FAMACHA protocol. I no longer routinely vaccinate, although male kids receive tetanus shots when wethered. If you wish to have your goat(s) vaccinated, I will have my vet do this for you.

I am breeding for excellent milkers and polled genetics. 

Thank you for taking the time to look at my goats. 
Please feel free to PM me with any questions or to reserve your goats.

Best wishes,

Kathy


----------



## Govero Farms

Govero Farms said:


> I will give you 50 dollars off if you are member of HT each goat. They need to GO!! My husband said we have to downsized or we will be starving my goats. I think he is right. It is soo dry around here. It is crazy this year..


I just want to let u know that I found a transportation that is going thru from OK to IN then go back to OK.. They are leaving Aug 9th. Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## RedSonja

Cannon_Farms said:


> buckling is a very pretty boy just to closely related to use here,his dam has my favorite udder here $100 papers can be obtained.
> I hate making xl post here so if you need pics or pedigree information just let me know.


Buckling is Nubian? Will you send me pix and pedigree info, please and thank you? 

-Sonja


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Sonja Ill get to it asap Ill post a pic of dams udder in a few since I have to go milk and shes a bit fuller than normal to show off her attachments


----------



## Creamers

Registered Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings

Photos above
Two registerable Nigerian bucklings for sale $250 ea - discount for purchase of both

Disbudded

CAE free testing on dams / no incidents of CL in herd

BO-SE at birth, parasites and cocci properly managed 

ADGA / AGS registerable

Dams have good udders and milk production and are actually used as a dairy animals - not pets - 
attention is paid to good breeding for milk production!


Can be sold as wethers at discounted price, as well

14 and 17 weeks old

TAN/WHITE BUCKLING
Out of: 
Creation Station Hagar
Sire: Little Tots Estates Prince
(MCH Little Tots Estates Tsuga
x Echo point Lady bug)
Dam: Woodhaven Farms Moon Dust
(Green Gate Moon Raker x
MCH Willow Creek Dust Rose)

By:
Kiddreamin Joel's promise
S: Sugar Creek C Willful
and Willful is out of a dam that was
the AGS 2006 National Best Udder in breed
D: Tiny Angels BTTB Summer Breeze

BLACK/WHITE BUCKLING
Out of: Atwood Acres Voodoo
S : ATWOOD ACRES FT CYCLONE
D : ATWOOD ACRES BLACK MAGIC WOMAN

By:
Kiddreamin Joel's promise
S: Sugar Creek C Willful
and Willful is out of a dam that was
the AGS 2006 National Best Udder in breed
D: Tiny Angels BTTB Summer Breeze

304-784- four zero six one

or PM


----------



## noeskimo

Cart or Packgoat Candidate---
AlMancha wether,Very large and well built. Grandson of Flying J's Magnum Force, and he is BIG. He was so pretty and large, I wethered him to train for a cart goat. I started clicker training, and he is/was doing well, but I messed up my knee,badly, and it will be a while before I can do much outside.So if you've been looking for a head-turner, with size for pack or cart, he is available very reasonably,and ready to finish


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

Morning Mist Herd has Boer does/doelings and a few Grade Nubian does and doelings available for sale. We find we simply have too many with over 270 goats on the farm and just the two of us, with me working 40 hours off the farm in addition. We need to drastically cut numbers to make them more manageable. All the adults were wormed and copper bolused about two months ago. A number of does can be sold with a kid or two at side. The drought has really cut production and none are milking too strongly at this point. We are not milking any of them at this point. They are raising their offspring or are well grown dry yearlings. With this large a herd, they are not all tame. A good portion are and we would like to see some of those ones go. They are workable, but some of the dry yearling Nubian does would take a bit of working to tame down to puppy dog tame.
Most available were raised on CAE Prevention or are from negative test dam-lines. All can be tested for CAE through Biotracking at our expense. Some may be bred and due late Fall/early Winter. We had issues convincing Prince Charmont (Spotted Purebred Nubian) to stay in his pen. Pregnancy test through Biotracking can be run at the same time as CAE, but that would be at the buyer's expense. We have not had signs of CL on our farm. The few abcesses we have seen have been cultured and came back as not CL.
Prices run from around $100-$250 (keeping in mind the higher end is for does with doelings at side, so 2 for that price).
Most of the grade Nubians can come with Applications for Recordation with ADGA. The Boers are not papered.
Most are disbudded or naturally polled. There are two horned yearling Boer cross does available.
We are located just south of I-70 in Eastern Ohio.
Morning Mist Herd (Doe pages are outdated and the breeding chart is slightly behind).
It is best to email me at [email protected]. My Inbox above is very close to full.
Some herd pictures to come.


----------



## toomb68

Lamancha goat herd listed on barter board


----------



## chewie

I have a tattoo'er for sale. the ink is probably too old, I don't know, never used it. was a used set when i got it, and just dont' see myself needing it. $20 plus shipping.


----------



## andabigmac

chewie said:


> I have a tattoo'er for sale. the ink is probably too old, I don't know, never used it. was a used set when i got it, and just dont' see myself needing it. $20 plus shipping.


Does it have the letters and numbers? If yes, I'll take it if you haven't sold it yet.


----------



## The Tin Mom

Trying to crosspost, but see the barter board or PM me for more information on these two incredible boys...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...wo-future-lamancha-herdsires-outstanding.html

Legend:








[/url]
Taela's Legend (for sale) by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Centurion:








[/url]
Crossroads End Last Centurion (for sale) by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Centurion's Grand-dam at sixteen months fresh:








[/url]
Shiny Monkey by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chewie

chewie said:


> I have a tattoo'er for sale. the ink is probably too old, I don't know, never used it. was a used set when i got it, and just dont' see myself needing it. $20 plus shipping.


I just looked and its got double or more of each number, but no letters. sorry for that omission.


----------



## andabigmac

chewie said:


> I just looked and its got double or more of each number, but no letters. sorry for that omission.


Did you sell it yet? What brand is it? I can probably order letters for it.


----------



## PKBoo

I am interested as well. What size is it?


----------



## breezywayfarm

Registerable as an American Alpine. He is a cou clair and was born one of twins on February 23, 2012. He is out of Breezy Way Garfield Daphne, a daughter of Shady Lawn Treason Daybreak, my best show doe & milker (she milks over a gallon and a half a day!), and his father is Roeburn's Bruno Saywer who is out of a herd who only shows nationally! He is priced at $300. He is extremely level, correct, and wide between his hocks and in the rump! He is such an impressive buck excelling in width and power from his chest to his rump. He is incredible!! His twin sister placed second at an open & competetive sanctioned ADGA show. I will use him to breed some does if he still here, he is BEAUTIFUL!! He is disbudded and tattooed. He was raised CAE preventative on heat-treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. He is will be kept up to date on all vaccinations. He is ready to breed!!
I am retaining his twin sister! He is very flashy & correct! He has a great potential to through beautiful udders! 

Sire's Sire: Roeburn's Sedric Bruno *B
Sire: Roeburn's Bruno Saywer
Sire's Dam: Roeburn's KVLW Sapphira
Dam's Sire: Country Acres SDFM Garfield
Dam: Breezy Way Garfield Daphne
Dam's Dam: Shady Lawn Treason Daybreak




Please do not hesitate to email with any questions or for picutres or information!

Breezy Way Farm 
Http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq


----------



## wintrrwolf

chewie said:


> I have a tattoo'er for sale. the ink is probably too old, I don't know, never used it. was a used set when i got it, and just dont' see myself needing it. $20 plus shipping.


shucky darns you already have 2 interested, pm if you still have though. Thanks


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## kovet

Beautiful Nigerian Dwarf Wether- SAN DIEGO 


http://sandiego.ebayclassifieds.com/livestock/escondido/beautiful-nigerian-dwarf-wether/?ad=22792549


[email protected]


----------



## "SPIKE"

SO said I needed to stop calling them the baby buck and the baby doe. LOL
So she started calling them Jack and Jill.
Born 5-30-2012
They are a product of a registered Buck and a registerable doe that I did not follow up on with the paper work. Annie is from the Kastdemur line. 
They are disbudded, dewormed, and have had CD&T shots.

Jill









Jack









$150 for Jill and $100 for Jack

SPIKE
(contact me here or through [email protected])


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

These are the last of the Spring kids that I am selling...and, yes, they are all bucklings. I have been getting $100 each. I will give a $25 discount to any HT member. Take more than one and the discount goes deeper. 

All of my stock is registered. MDGA, AGS, and/or ADGA. I don't get more for applications. 

I am planning to be in Oklahoma in September. And I plan to be at the National Goat Expo in Des Moines, IA in October. 

They are from CAE neg. dams, BOTTLE-RAISED, sweet, kids. No CL here! Been on cocci prevention from the beginning (we use the same as Emily). Raised on REAL GOAT milk. Very healthy kids. All were born in May.

C35









C38









C27









C43









C30









C34


----------



## Minelson

C38 looks a lot like my Pony!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

Minelson said:


> C38 looks a lot like my Pony!


Yes, he does. He's a big handsome boy too!


----------



## Minelson

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> Yes, he does. He's a big handsome boy too!


To me, Pony is HUGE! He can jump on my truck! I'm going to have to get him good and fat so he stops that


----------



## tioga12

I have decided to sell the last of my favorite goats. First is a registered 4 yr old Alpine in milk with 2 month old twin doelings, asking 500. for the three. Next is a yearling first freshener registered Oberhasli doe in milk for 350. Finally, I have a very hardy 3 yr old boer/nubian cross doe in milk, asking 125. for her. All are healthy and in good summer condition, and priced to sell quickly. I'll get pics up within the next day or so...here is a link that shows the two registered does on the sidebar of my webpage. The Alpine is on the left and the Ober is the 2nd on the right.

If anyone is interested, we are located about 35 minutes north of Willliamsport, PA. PM me for more info.


----------



## silverseeds

WANTED: 

Nigerian dwarfs from proven milking lines. 

ALSO:

A doe or two from any breed that milks out at 1.5 or more gallons a day. Preferably more. I will want proof so if shes not in milk, I will need records from a milk test. 

I am in northern New Mexico.


----------



## tioga12

Click on the below links for pics of these animals for sale:

Registered Alpine doe with twin doelings for sale

Registered Oberhasli doe

Boer cross doe for sale


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I know it sounds terribly shallow of me but I dont want these goats to go to a meat goat buyer but I really dont have a place for them in where Im trying to go with my goats. They are wonderfully bred goats but have no papers.


Mom to the mother daughter pair is out of Jug Taverns Baby Jane and Dzimianskies H Miracle Man the daughter is out of a buck named Curtis Coliers Yoda
Im only asking 250 for the pair they are a wonderful addition to any milk room.

I have two other does with papers 
Grace Point Elliot AS1550257 $300
Fathers Bounty Ruby Tuesday AS1561684 $350

Or will trade any or all for a nubian buck, course hes going to have to be something special to get all of the above


----------



## kovet

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beautiful Nigerian Dwarf Wether- SAN DIEGO 


Beautiful Nigerian Dwarf Wether | Escondido | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 22792549


[email protected]


----------



## mamato3

Im keeping most of his daughters this fall and spring so i need a new buck. 
AGS Tiny Tales Farm Jasper Furry Born 3-6-2011
Dam: Tiny Tales Farm Carrie Ingalls
Sire: Tiny Tales Farm Paul Bunyan

Go to my website and look at the Buck tab to see pics of him Joy Bell Farm - Home
Also go check out my facebook page to see pics of him Joy Bell Mini Farm Goats | Facebook
$200 obo


----------



## Calhoon

I've always heard that a goat will eat everything but grass . I've 8 acres of badly overgrown pasture , weeds are abundant . I could spray it , but would rather not . I'd rather have a few goats to clean it up . What goats would be best for that ?


----------



## CaliannG

Calhoon: wethers, of any breed. Just make sure you stock less than 5 per acre on a standard size, 7 for min-whatevers, and 9 for nigerian or pygmies. Make sure they have 24/7 access to fresh water, loose minerals, and baking soda.


----------



## Calhoon

CaliannG said:


> Calhoon: wethers, of any breed. Just make sure you stock less than 5 per acre on a standard size, 7 for min-whatevers, and 9 for nigerian or pygmies. Make sure they have 24/7 access to fresh water, loose minerals, and baking soda.


Thanks CaliannG , I appreciate the reply . :typomat:

they'll have plenty of water , no worries there . . I put out a trace mineral salt block for the cattle & deer , is that ok for these Wethers ? now about the baking soda , lol , i'm guessing that's for indigestion ? ? I've brushed my teeth with baking soda for years , never knew it was good for goats as well  

How are these wethers about taking care of themselves ? we have a few coyotes about .


----------



## CaliannG

I'm going to reply to you in PM, Calhoon, so we don't take up the sale and wanted sticky with chit-chat. No, on second thought, I'll start a regular thread to answer your questions, so other new folks can learn too. I'll quote you in it...look for it in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## CaliannG

At least a year old, preferably older. Does not have to be registered, but DOES have to be disease free, from a clean, tested herd. Would prefer to be in Texas, but willing to go as far a Missouri for a good, clean buck.

The right buck will spend his life being spoiled as the herdsire for a friend of mine, who has a nice, big pasture full of plenty of broadleaf forbes, wildflowers, and grasses, and a lovely, big barn, with plenty of treats and ladies to tend.


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## firefly81

My son has made a very hard choice and has decided to sell his lamancha buck, we have kids from him this year and have him breed to does to kid in the spring. Black ops is a great buck my son has spent alot of time with. 
MERRIE-MEADE TCMS BLACK OPS
#L1573991
DOB: 3-17-11
SIRE: KASTDEMUR'S THUNDER CLOUD
...DAM: CH PRARRIE SONG M MONTANA SKY
i can email you pics of him, his sire and dam and some of the kids he has produced for us.
$300
located in asbury missouri
pm me for more info


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I've worked years on this herd but its past time for me to let go. I have 7. Nubians one is a buckling and 5 saanens. All are good solid well bred and well loved. Willing to sell individually or whole herd. Will post pedigrees later this evening


----------



## yukon cornelius

we are south of warsaw mo. and we are looking for some nubians. please call us if you have any for sale 660-619-4156, thanks , larry and jenny


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Cannon_Farms said:


> I've worked years on this herd but its past time for me to let go. I have 7. Nubians one is a buckling and 5 saanens. All are good solid well bred and well loved. Willing to sell individually or whole herd. Will post pedigrees later this evening


I'm anxious to hear more about your Saanens! Especially if one is a buck. I want a Saanen buck for this year's mating season but may have to wait til next year if I don't hurry up and find one!


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I prefer not to sell him until the girls are gone just in case one didn't take, however ex available for breeding. He's out of pgch honeysuckle from ponytraifarms.com very well bred fellow and he looks the part. Very long bodied and dairy.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

We've reached that fork in the road for these guys. If I don't have a deposit on them by Saturday (Sept. 29)...they will go to the meat man...:shocked:

I have made a video and posted it on youtube. Here's the link... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1a3KfdeOxA]Mini Mancha boys - YouTube[/ame]

I am going to Des Moines, IA on Oct. 6th. I will be stopping in the Platte City, MO area that night and traveling on the next morning (early). I have no problem carrying a boy or boys with me as I go. Also, I intend to be in the Inola, OK area on Sept. 30th. Same travel deal goes. I was asking $75 each but will take $150 for all three. I will gladly band one or all. The one with the most black on him has blue eyes. 

Thanks a lot and have a great day. :happy2:


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

Say hello to Jo and Meg. (Yes, they were named after "Little Women" characters. (Jo is in the front on the second picture)

These girls are about 10 months old. They were born here and I had every intention of keeping them. However, our female was bred again (not my plan) and has just had 5 more pups. Given this situation, my DH told me that he thought it better to sell the girls and spay our female and keep a male from this litter. Hmm...

This is not what I want, however, it does make sense and therefore I am offering them up. They were raised by their parents and trained them also. They are ready to work! They are working here now. No bad habits. Deal break is...they go as a team. That's how they work. They are around chickens, guineas, cattle, goats, sheep and even cats (also a border collie). They are GREAT!

They are purebred but not papered. I don't raise puppies. I have one female (their mother). Please, don't ask me about hip x-rays and all that jazz. Their mother is 8 1/2 yo (I have puppy papers around here somewhere) and the dad is 3. 

I would like $500 for them. They are worth that. Check with some of the rescue places and they get that for ONE. 

The same travel plans apply. I will be in Oklahoma on Sept. 30 and in route to Des Moines, IA on the 6th of October. I may be coming through Sedalia, MO also (on the way).


----------



## ozark_jewels

A friend is selling these well grown and very well bred Nubian bucks. Three are March kids, are all in rutt and ready to breed now. 
One April baby who probably won't be ready to breed until November/December.

The pictures were taken two-three months ago. The bucks are a lot bigger now and in rutt(except for the April buckling).

There is also a Lamancha/Nubian wether who was the April bucklings buddy(also born in April), that can go with any of these boys as a companion. I think she would throw him in free to a good home. He is a darling!

One buck out of Echo.










Sire: J2K Capraio Kid Rock
ss: M's Sagebrush Klassic Rock 
sd: 4B Cool Tyler Too
sss: SGCH +B Will O he Wisp Red Rock (90 VEE) - great buck 
ssd: SG M's Sagebrush SDS Katey (90-VEEE)
sds: 4B Supremem Cool Dude
sdd: CH arousel's Abilene (92 EEEE)

Dam: J2K Capraio Frosty Echo
ds: GCH ++*B Hallcienda Frosty Marvin
dd: J2K Capraio Stardust
dss: GCH ++*B Hallcienda Antony
ssd: Hallcienda Noel 6*M
dss: *B Chateau Briant's Giovanni (90EEV)
ddd: Fox's Pride Fancy Illusion

Price: $350.00


Twin brothers out of Lady Jane:



















Sire: J2K Capraio Smooth Criminal
ss: GCH ++*B Kismet Marvin's Smooth Operator
sd: J2K Capraio Stardust

Dam: J2K Capraio Rock Lady Jane
ds: 4B Kid Rock
dd: J2K Capraio Lady of Providence

Price: $300.00 Each.


The April buckling out of Campari: 










Sire: J2K Capraio Kid Rock
ss: M's Sagebrush Klassic Rock
sd: 4B Cool Tyler Too

Dam: J2K Capraio Campari
ds: J2K Capraio Alfa Romeo
dd: J2K Capraio Chattanoogie 

Price: $300.00

Contact Joan Coolidge at 417-962-5090. Located outside Cabool, MO.


----------



## LadyJane

One ADGA Registered Nubian milker and her doeling daughter. We also have great quality, 2nd cutting alfalfa hay that can be purchased if you need it for these two goats. 

S-J Farms Cailin Alainn Registration ID: N1552433 Date of Birth: 03/11/2011 Currently milking. CAE negative and have test results. From a CAE free farm. Black and White paint with brown points. 
Sire: Bryrpatch The Victor
Sire's Sire: Pruittville's Pilgrim
Sire's Dam: Bryrpatch Revival

Dam: Bryrpatch G Lough Liadan
Dam's Sire: Unruli DJ Geode
Dam's Dam: Saada Galaway Girl

Belle (Cailin's daughter) - Birth Date: 03/30/12 From a CAE free farm. Black Roan with white belly band, tan and white points.
Sire: Pruittville's T/S Sugar Ray
Dam: S-J Farms Cailin Alainn

Please PM for more info or pictures that can be e-mailed.


----------



## MaddieLynn

Sadly, we are having to cut back on our goats. I want to make sure these 2 does go to very good caring homes. 

#1 - Purebred LaMancha doe. Born 4/10/2009. Registered name is Doublebow Bonne Melee. Has freshened 3 times. She was giving around half a gallon a day this year, but that was coming off of an extended dry spell because her old owner had arthritis. She is dry now - she got pinkeye and I dried her up to try to keep her weight up because she wasn't eating well. Her eyes are still not looking quite right after the pinkeye but she can see well and is not contagious (she has it in the first 3 weeks of August). She appears to be mineral deficient at the moment - she has been copper bolused and offered Right Now Onyx, and I'm about to start her on Replamin. She tested CAE negative on 5/13/2012. 

#2 - Experimental doe. 38% LaMancha, 62% Alpine. Born 2/14/2010. Registered name is Flying J's My Pretty Valentine. Has freshened twice and is in milk now giving a little over half a gallon a day (she freshened in March). She also had pinkeye in the first 3 weeks of August and her eyes also have some dark spots on them but she can see perfectly well and is not contagious. She tested CAE negative on 6/23/2011. 

Both does are NOT bred yet. 

We are located in Texas. Please PM for more info.


----------



## copperpennykids

We have several Saanen buck kids, and three (now just two!) Saanen doe kids available for sale. These kids come from a top herd with excellent appraisal scores, show wins, and great milk records.

We live North of Coeur d Alene, but with ADGA convention being held in Boise this year, should be able to secure transport to the Convention for you for a fee. The convention is being held October 13th-October 20th, so plenty of time to put the bucks to work for you.

Buck #1:

Vienna's buck kid: DOB 3/8/2012

Sire: Old-English The Cisco Kid
SS: *B Old-English Lumber Jack
SD: Old-English Yapeka LA 89 VEEV

Dam: Whey-to-Go Vienna LA 89 VVEE
DS: Whey-to-Go Takatan II (Full brother to Whey-to-Go Tatsinda LA 92 EEEE and son of Wild Garden Warlord Titania 92 EEEE and Top Ten doe in the Nation for 2006)
DD: Two-Ceders Venis LA 90 VEEE

Vienna is a long strong correctly structured doe. She comes from a strong milking line on both the sires and dam's side of her pedigree. Her pedigree is loaded with Excellents (90-92) in appraisal scores. Old English The Cisco Kid also has excellent milk lines, as her dams' full sister, SGCH Old-English Xstacy 92 EEEE was TopTen in all three categories - Milk, Butterfat, and Protein - in 2010. The Cisco Kid's yearling milking daughter in our herd, Whey-to-Go Trillium, just peaked at 15.7 lbs of milk (yes, almost two gallons) at 4 months fresh. So lots of milk, long steady lactations, and great structure...a great addition to any herd! $400.00

Buck #2:

Trillium's buck kid DOB May 1, 2012

Sire: Old-English Cactus Jack
SS: *B Old-English Yosemite Sam
SD: GCH Old-English WildFlower 91 EEEE

Dam: Whey-to-Go Trillium LA 87 VVVV (great score for a yearling doe!)
DS: Old-English The Cisco Kid
DD: SGCH Wild Garden Warlord Titania LA 92 EEEE and Top Ten doe for Butterfat in 2006 as well as producing 4200 lbs of milk in 335 day lactation.

If you are looking for milk production with excellent butterfat and protein, this is the buck kid for you. His dam, Whey-to-Go Trillium, just peaked at 15.7 lbs of milk at 4 months fresh. Excellent structure to support all that function (milk production). Many show wins and outstanding appraisal scores in this pedigree. $400.00

Doe #1:

Whey-to-Go Tessa DOB March 6, 2012

Sire: Old-English The Cisco Kid
SS: *B Old-English Lumber Jack
SD: Old-English Yapeka (full sister to SGCH 92 EEEE Old-English Xstacy, Top Ten for Milk, Butterfat and Protein

Dam: Whey-to-Go Titania's Tafara
DS: Des-Ruhigestelle Eins (out of SGCH Des Ruhigestelle Elentara 91 EEEE Twice Top Ten milking doe, Twice 1st in her class at ADGA Nationals)
DD: SGCH Wild Garden Warlord Titania LA 92 EEEE Top Ten milking doe in the Nation, 2006, for butterfat

Another loaded pedigree with an emphasis on milk production. Her dam, Whey-to-Go Tafara, peaked at 15.5 lbs as a first freshening 2 year old. Outstanding appraisal scores and even more impressive milk production records. Tessa herself is a lovely doe with a strong topline, wide rump and a pleasing personality. $400.00

Doe #2:

Whey-to-Go Summer Breeze DOB May 28, 2012

Sire: *B Whey-to-Go Tarrango (just recently elected to the young herdsire development program in recognition of strong ability to increase/improve milk production and improve structure)
SS: +*B SG Des-Ruhigestelle Eins 
SD: SGCH Wild Garden Warlord Titania LA 92 EEEE Top Ten for Butterfat 2006 

Dam: Whey-to-Go Tawny Mara LA 90 VEEE
DS: *B Two-Ceders Nuggets' Victor LA 91 EEE
DD: Des-Ruhigestelle Win Charmer (1/2 sister to 2008 National Champion SGCH Des-Ruhigestelle WinSeeker)

Lovely doe kid with a deep pedigree for both milk production and show potential. Late season kidding, so she is priced at a great price of $350.00.

Doe #3:

Whey-to-Go Tacori DOB May 17, 2012 *****SOLD****

Sire: *B Whey-to-Go Tsunami
SS: *B Companeros Clinton Xavier
SD: Whey-to-Go Tawny Mara 4*M LA 90 VEEE

Dam: Whey-to-Go Talaria (1X Reserve Grand Champion as a yearling!)
DS: *B Old-English Cactus Jack
DD: Whey-to-Go Tamberine 4 *M LA 86 VEVV

Our entire herd is CAE negative (including our Boer goats) and no abscesses (no CL) whatsoever. We have recently shipped a few breeding goats to the Phillipines (again, both Boers and Saanens) and have tested negative for CAE, Q-Fever, Blue Tongue etc etc. All of our goats are wormed, current on vaccinations and hoof trimming. Please contact me via e-mail or by phone for more information or questions.

Please take a look at our entire herd at copper-penny-ranch.com. Thank you.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

I have two ND buckling/wethers that I can transport from southern MO to north eastern OK on September 30 or to Des Moines, IA Oct. 6/7. I will band and meet along my route for $75 for the pair. Email [email protected] for pictures. They are weaned, disbudded, "clean" and ready to go. They were born in May. Thanks.


----------



## lamancha4

ADGA Purebred Lamancha does 

1. Greenpatch Beauty

S Sire:CH Celtic Knot TT 
Gold Talisman *B
Sire: Heaven Blessed Talcur Diego - S Dam:Celtic Knot XL 
Black Currant

Dam: Greenpatch Jazzi's Tappy - S Sire:Heaven Blessed 
Talcur Diego
S Dam:Celtic Knot
Dance's Jazzi


2. Beauty's Bella

S Sire:Kastdemur's Full 
Throttle *B
Sire: Herdsman's Advantage Overdrive- S Sire: J-Haven AP Tequila 
Sunrise

Dam: Greenpatch Beauty- D Sire: Heaven Blessed
Talcur Diego
D Dam:Greenpatch Jazzi's 
Tappy

3.Olive 

Sire: Glitzen S Sire:Herdsman's 
Advantage Overdrive
S Dam:Misty-Capra Glitz R.

Dam: Greenpatch Beauty D Sire: Heaven Blessed
Talcur Diego
D Dam:Greenpatch Jazzi's 
Tappy 

4. Glimmer

Sire: Herdsman Advantage Overdrive S Sire:Kastdemur's Full 
Throttle *B
S Dam:J-Haven AP Tequila
Sunrise

Dam:Misty-Capra Glitz R. D Sire:Mortgage-Hill PR 
Ripley
D Dam: Double-T-Ranch
RS Glimmer


All does are dry and open ready for fall breeding of your choice.
Asking $150.00 each
You can reach me at [email protected] for pictures or more information.


----------



## Caprice Acres

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/458502-bred-boer-cross-doe-fs.html

Click above link for pictures and more info - too much work to re-post all those pictures!


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> A friend is selling these well grown and very well bred Nubian bucks. Three are March kids, are all in rutt and ready to breed now.
> One April baby who probably won't be ready to breed until November/December.
> 
> The pictures were taken two-three months ago. The bucks are a lot bigger now and in rutt(except for the April buckling).
> 
> There is also a Lamancha/Nubian wether who was the April bucklings buddy(also born in April), that can go with any of these boys as a companion. I think she would throw him in free to a good home. He is a darling!
> 
> One buck out of Echo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sire: J2K Capraio Kid Rock
> ss: M's Sagebrush Klassic Rock
> sd: 4B Cool Tyler Too
> sss: SGCH +B Will O he Wisp Red Rock (90 VEE) - great buck
> ssd: SG M's Sagebrush SDS Katey (90-VEEE)
> sds: 4B Supremem Cool Dude
> sdd: CH arousel's Abilene (92 EEEE)
> 
> Dam: J2K Capraio Frosty Echo
> ds: GCH ++*B Hallcienda Frosty Marvin
> dd: J2K Capraio Stardust
> dss: GCH ++*B Hallcienda Antony
> ssd: Hallcienda Noel 6*M
> dss: *B Chateau Briant's Giovanni (90EEV)
> ddd: Fox's Pride Fancy Illusion
> 
> Price: $350.00
> 
> 
> Twin brothers out of Lady Jane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sire: J2K Capraio Smooth Criminal
> ss: GCH ++*B Kismet Marvin's Smooth Operator
> sd: J2K Capraio Stardust
> 
> Dam: J2K Capraio Rock Lady Jane
> ds: 4B Kid Rock
> dd: J2K Capraio Lady of Providence
> 
> Price: $300.00 Each.
> 
> 
> The April buckling out of Campari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sire: J2K Capraio Kid Rock
> ss: M's Sagebrush Klassic Rock
> sd: 4B Cool Tyler Too
> 
> Dam: J2K Capraio Campari
> ds: J2K Capraio Alfa Romeo
> dd: J2K Capraio Chattanoogie
> 
> Price: $300.00
> 
> Contact Joan Coolidge at 417-962-5090. Located outside Cabool, MO.


Echo buck is sold.


----------



## julieq

Posting for some friends in Texas. Lost Valley Nigerians has enough beautiful animals up for sale for a starter herd, or for just adding some excellent show and milking genetics. One owner fell recently, injured her back and was hospitalized for a week. 

We are air shipping one doe home to Idaho, but there are lots more beautiful animals for sale!
Lost Valley Nigerians


----------



## jjstroz

"Blossom" is about 6 months old and is just a doll! She is petite, handled frequently, and is gentle but isn't in your face like some kids are  She is out of registered milking lines but does not come with papers. Up to date on shots and worming. I'm keeping just registered stock or I wouldn't be selling her. Very unique markings! Black with tan accents and big grey spots everywhere, silver ears. I'm happy to email pics, don't know how to put on on this thread :stars:

$65

660-221-9136


----------



## cdehne

All are healthy and friendly, bottle fed from CAE neg does.

3y/o purebred registered buck-Big and wildly spotted black and white. He has produced 75% spotted kids. 

coming 2 y/o registered purebred doe- big doe with a nice udder. Shown at county fair and won first place in her class. Freshened as a yearling in March with 2 does and a buck. She is hand milked daily and very tame. At her peak she was producing over 1 gallon/day. She is now being milked once/day and making about 1/2 gallon. She is in the breeding pen now with the above buck for March 2013 kids.

3 Spring 2012 doe kids. 2 are from the above listed doe and buck-these are very nice kids! The third doe is sired by Kastdemurs Timeless. These girls were bottlefed from their CAE neg mother.

We have been breeding and raising Nubians for almost 15 years-these goats were the Keepers! Unfortunately our kids are not interested in showing anymore, and my husband and I would like to start going away for the weekend or even take a vacation! So we have decided to sell our small quality little herd. 

You may call me if you have any questions about these animals 443-277-7106

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

We are looking for 2 milk goats. We don't really care which breed, don't care about color and they don't have to be young. We are looking for a milk source. Would prefer them to be in milk or within a couple of months of it. 

Would also like for them to be CAE and CL free.

We're in Iowa. 

Thanks.


----------



## wintrrwolf

jjstroz said:


> "Blossom" is about 6 months old and is just a doll! She is petite, handled frequently, and is gentle but isn't in your face like some kids are  She is out of registered milking lines but does not come with papers. Up to date on shots and worming. I'm keeping just registered stock or I wouldn't be selling her. Very unique markings! Black with tan accents and big grey spots everywhere, silver ears. I'm happy to email pics, don't know how to put on on this thread :stars:
> 
> $65
> 
> 660-221-9136


sent you a pm...


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## Goatie_girl

*50% Kiko bucklings for sale N. AL*








$200

















$300

Home Page


----------



## countrytime

Looking preferably for a young reg. Alpine buck or buckling. Must have good milking bloodlines and be correct. Located in northwest Indiana.


----------



## countrytime

Found a buck. Thanks!


----------



## southerngurl

Reservation list updated! Lots of reservations available for Nubians, a few for toggs and Lamanchas as well! Website is in my signature.


----------



## waretrop

We are in Northeastern Pennsylvania and looking for dwarf or pygmy fainting goats. Anything out there?


----------



## southerngurl

She is out of Jodie: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/jodie.html
And Gus: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html

Very nice little doeling, put together well. Dam still has a high, well attatched udder at 8.5 years old. Sire is out of a pruittville buck and a lonesome doe dam and has beautiful conformation himself. 

CAE and CL free herd. 

$350. 




















Pic of dad since I don't have one on te website:


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Nubian buckling, littermate brother of above doeling. CAE, CL free herd. Picture of sire can be seen on barter board post. $150

Dam, Jodie: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/jodie.html
Sire, Gus: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html
Dam still has high, well attached udder at 8.5 years. 

$150.


----------



## dbarjacres

Wisconsin ... MDGA Mini mancha buck. 2nd gen gopher ears and wattles. White with black spots. Very sweet boy, excellent breeder. Only selling because hes related to all but one doe. See him at Home - D Bar J Acres Nigerian Dwarf & Mini Mancha Goats $200 could possibly help with transport for gas $. There are pics of him at 3 mos on website and I can email current ones all hairy and smelly. [email protected]


----------



## Gabriel

Wanted: a milker or two in middle TN. Please PM me with any possibilities. Thanks!


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Nubian buckling, North Arkansas. See more info here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...oard/464752-adga-nubian-buckling-spotted.html


----------



## Creamers

Must pop in and share my good news!


Pretty psyched. Took our two Saanen does 
(both out of SARTYR OEKY MOBY D, from Redwood Hill's SARTYR STANDOUT TRIESTE) to be bred at Kickadee Hill and found out we had the option to breed to GCH +*B Willow Run Stormfront Stuck Up - we had heard he had retired a year before, so to be able to use him was epic! Tons of milk and type here. So Biannca was bred to Stucky, and Becca was bred to *B Kickadee Hill Gez Uncle Lonnie AS out of SGCH Kickadee Hill WB Geez Louise - kid reservations open, we are retaining at least one doe and one buck - Willow Run Stormfront Stuck Up








Stucky's dam pictured
CH Willow Run Ritesdfred Snuggle 5-02 92 EEEE
and then









Lonnie's dam - SGCH Kickadee Hill WB Geez Louise 92 EEEE

Then we've got a few of our Nubian does bred to our buck from HT's own Susanne at AIN- Ash- Shams ( AIN-ASH-SHAMS Desertâs Moses) out of SGCH Saada Tumba Al Hattal *M
(3-01 EX 92 EEEE)









Yay!!!

Here are some of the more recent pics of our Saanen and Nubian girls










































So excited for spring kids! If you're looking for nice kids from
someone who will provide a lifetime of support and education, etc. . .to help you get started, please message me -

We have some reservations left for Nubian and Saanen kids starting at $375

CAE free for 4 years - Never a case of CL or Johnes and any disease testing
the buyer would like beyond CAE is always welcome


----------



## BoerMomma

LOVE the nubians!!


----------



## Obe-Willow

I am downsizing my herd due to school commitments and I currently have some very nice registered Lamanchas for sale. Prices include registration papers. All animals are up to date on shots, copper, and de-wormer. Our herd is CAE negative. 

Christmas Special! All does have been reduced in hopes that they will find wonderful homes by Christmas. I am willing to hold any of the does till Christmas with a half down deposit. 

2 year old, 1st freshening doe. She gave birth in early June with twin doe kids. She was giving approximately one gallon at her peak of production, but she should give more with more freshenings. She was bred to a registered Lamancha buck on 10/30. She freshened has an uneven udder as seen in the picture, her kids they nursed unevenely, I do not know if her udder with ever be even but hopefully she will freshen more evenly next year. Due to her uneveness she will not be very competitive at shows but she will make a wonderful family milker or 4-H doe. I am asking $175 for her, or she can be sold with her daughter below for $250. 

June doe kid. She is a dark brown color with white and tan markings. She is a really gorgeous kid and I would keep her but I am retaining her twin sister. She was dam raised and I was gone most of the summer so she is not used to people but she should be easy to tame. Her dam is very correct and she should make a nice 4-H doe. I am asking $100 for her or $250 with her dam above. 

Two late May kids. They are both white and tan. They will make great 4-H animals or family milkers. Their dam gives two gallons per day at her peak and is a really great milker. They were both bottle fed and are very friendly. I am asking $100 each. 

I am wiling to give discounts if you buy multiples. Please email at [email protected] or call me at 541-554-0180 for more information and inquires!

I am located in Junction City, OR


----------



## Shayanna

Onyx 1 1/2 year old pure bred alpine doe, (no papers). I would like to point out first that I don't particularly have to get rid of her, and I'm not going to be talked down either. However, I would like to lean my herd more towards nubians, and I could really use some money. I would take 100 for her, or a trade for a nubian buck/doe. Doesn't have to be purebred nubian, but atleast a mix.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Due to the shortage of available hay this year, I am forced to let go of some bred does I really do not want to sell. These does all just had their annual CAE tests(all negative), and have all been tested pregnant by biotracking. I am selling 7 bred does.
See my site for the list of does for sale and details on the does.
Home - Ozark Jewels Dairy Goats


----------



## mahnah

ozark_jewels said:


> Due to the shortage of available hay this year, I am forced to let go of some bred does I really do not want to sell. These does all just had their annual CAE tests(all negative), and have all been tested pregnant by biotracking. I am selling 7 bred does.
> See my site for the list of does for sale and details on the does.
> Home - Ozark Jewels Dairy Goats


I wish I were closer they are beautiful


----------



## Shayanna

Downsizing a bit due to financial reasons. This is Paisley. She is 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Toggenburg. Very sweet temperament. Not UTD on vaccines but was just wormed 5 weeks ago. She has been run with bucks since June, and her last obvious heat was July. I have not tested to see if she is bred, but our current buck has no interest in her whatsoever. Very friendly, dehorned. She is on the left side in the picture. Asking 75 for her.


----------



## sherekin1261

Hello,

We are relocating to East Texas in 3 weeks and are looking for a sweet tempered fresh or soon to be fresh doe. We are willing to drive to get her. ( LA, AR, North Texas etc) or will pay for delivery. I prefer Alpine or Alpine cross, Saanans, or Nubian. We hand milk--and my 9 year old son helps-- so temperament is crucial. We want a family goat so please no problem goats. We would be willing to buy a second doeling to go with her as well. MUST be CAE neg/Johnnes Neg.

Please email me privately at [email protected]


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I have an approximately year old Red Boer Buck~ tested negative for CAE in June (test below~ he is the buck listed as "Red" on the report). Red has done his job here with my Boer girls and now he needs to go work with your girls! He is all red, but his mother was traditional white with red head. He's still got some growing to do, but he is big enough to get the job done, and his yearly CAE test is already done for you. 

Call me at
951-258-7026 to see him. I know thats not a local number, that is my cell number. I am in North Alabama about 7 miles off the 322 exit on the I-65


----------



## Kits&Kids

6-8 does and 1 buck for sale. Young herd, between 1-4 years old. Boer/dairy crosses
They come with two livestock guard dogs, a female Great Pyrenees (due near christmas with puppies) and one male Akbash. They will protect the heard. 
Price are negotiable. Please call 719-244-1904 for more details.
(we are located in Colorado)


----------



## Frosted Mini's

2013 Kid Reservations available for alpines, mini alpines, and Nigerian dwarves. Some AI and really nice live breedings planned. CAE negative, CL free.

See our website: 
http://www.swfarm.net/Kidding_schedule.html


----------



## wintrrwolf

ozark_jewels said:


> Due to the shortage of available hay this year, I am forced to let go of some bred does I really do not want to sell. These does all just had their annual CAE tests(all negative), and have all been tested pregnant by biotracking. I am selling 7 bred does.
> See my site for the list of does for sale and details on the does.
> Home - Ozark Jewels Dairy Goats


I would so love to get one of your ladies here but no major purchases until Feburary, maybe if you still have one or two :spinsmiley:


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

The red boer buck in #1120 is SOLD~ Thanks!


----------



## Miner Roadie

I have 2 Female Pygmy Goats for sale - $50 for each or BO. Both are 20 months old. Never been bred. One is all white and the other is black and white - looks like a holstein. Mid-Michigan area location. Please email me at [email protected] if interested. I can send pictures. Thanks


----------



## ozark_jewels

wintrrwolf said:


> I would so love to get one of your ladies here but no major purchases until Feburary, maybe if you still have one or two :spinsmiley:


I sold all 5 of the bred Lamanchas and have taken the 2 bred Nubians off the market as they are too close to kidding now. I will be selling them as milking does sometime in February most likely. I do have someone I am supposed to contact when they are ready. He *may* take them both....


----------



## madrona

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and excited to be here!
We're in the market for a couple of doe kids this spring and I have no idea where to start. 
We want them for milking. We want kid does so we can raise them from babies, then breed them this fall. 
We're not too picky about breed, but we have 2 young children and the goats will be very much pets to us (in addition to milkers) so personality is important.
I'm in the Puget Sound are of Washington State. I've checked Craig's List here and there but am not seeing much. 
If anyone has advice about where to start looking I'd appreciate it!
Since I'm not familiar with this forum I'll probably cross post with another thread.
Thank you!


----------



## myheaven

I'm looking for a lamancha buckling. Color matters none. I just want a clean buckling here in Wisconsin. I don't need papers. Just want to mix with my mutt girls. I do want a good strong udder on the mother. Please pm me with responses.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Goats for sale:

Lily LaMancha doe 2 years old $75
Rosemary LaMancha doe 2 years old $100
Charlie mix breed doe age unknown $50
Butterscotch LaMancha 2 years old $120

PM me for more info and pics. All goats believed to be pregnant. Cash only! Jewett,Ohio


----------



## sandc

we are looking for 2-3 dairy goats somewhere close enough to denver to drive reasonably. 
alpine would top our list, but are not our only interest. if you can point us in the direction of someone, please pm me. thanks


----------



## myheaven

Dang pigeon kid! I wish you were closer! Sob


----------



## dbarjacres

Transport offered...WI to OH and back, preferably by Jan 26th. Can transport anything that will fit in up to an XL crate! Reasonable fees. please email me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## SammyJo

For sale: Good family milk goat. ADGA registered American Nubian. She is dry right now but she is bred and due to give birth at the end of May. This will be her 4th freshening. She comes from very milky bloodlines and her dam and grand dam have placed as grand champions many times over. Negative CAE test in 2011. No further exposure to goats outside our herd. $200.
Maple City, MI.


----------



## SammyJo

For Sale: Purebred Nubian buck. Delamar's Ocean Myth. Born 2010. $300.

Maple City, MI


----------



## Shayanna

wtb: one or two alpine does. not registered, doesn't matter if they have horns. can spend up to 200. pm or email me.


----------



## LomahAcres

Just posted this guy on CL - anybody need a herd sire? He is almost 4 weeks old and growing like a weed - 15-20lbs already.

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/3548768593.html

Located in Milford, NE about 30 minutes west of Lincoln. Will be having more kids for sale in the coming months. I raise Nubian, Nubian crosses, and Kinders. Send me a PM or E-mail me if you're looking for something along those lines.


----------



## macly

I am located in New Jersey and am looking for 1-2 additional milking does for our family. We currently have one Nubian and her 2012 (unbred) doeling. I am not breed specific, but I would rather not have another loud Nubian  Does must be health tested. If you do not have any does available in NJ or surrounding state but know of any breeder that you recommend, that would be very helpful as well. Thanks SO much!


----------



## KermitWC

I have 4 bucks and 2 wethers for sale. The bucks are a year old. Two are Boer crosses, 1 is a Lamancha cross. The wethers are 2 months of age. They are Kinder goats. I am located in Cassville, MO


----------



## Debykaye

MoonFire said:


> we are severely downsizing! I have Milk goats and meat goats. several Boer crosses for sale and 2 very sweet Milk goats for sale. both in milk now, but weaning is coming SOON!! I am hapPy to breed any girls that go for a few more $. CL/CAE NEGATIVE herd, tested yearly, closed herd.
> 
> please see our webpage for more info. thanks!


MoonFire: my husband was raised with goats and we would like to get some for meat. I am hoping to be able to sell some. Where are you in Oregon? I live 22 miles east of Seaside, Or.
Tried your webpage but it is expired or that is the message I found.
I also have a grandson who would like to get into 4H and what a great 4H animal but a goat. I am new to this and would love any info on Boer goats and other meat goats. Here is my email address.
Thank you,
Debykaye
[email protected]


----------



## Caprice Acres

Boers and Alpines in Michigan

Tested yearly for CAE/Johnes and are negative. Tested for CL up until 2012 and always negative, too expensive to continue but herd is ABSCESS FREE. (Strict biosecurity includes testing twice for CL, CAE, and Johnes on all incoming stock, however). 

8 Boers and 1 Alpine due first week of march. 

1 boer and 1-2 Alpines due in June. 

Boers registered ABGA/USBGA, anywhere from 50% to 97%. Most of my goats are actually higher percentages than what they're registered at. 

POSSIBLY INTERESTED In trading my bucks - purebred french alpine and fullblood ABGA registered boer buck - for bucks of equal value. Tentative, as it depends on what I keep this year out of the kid crop. 

Will also have potentially several boer does and possibly 1-2 alpines in milk available as well. 

Tons of info on my website, including a breeding chart. Feel free to PM with any questions!

www.capriceacres.webs.com


----------



## copperpennykids

We will be traveling to Clackamas for the Northwest Oregon Dairy Goat Association conference on February 23rd. This is a great opportunity to obtain excellent genetics without the time and expense of traveling to our ranch to pickup these goats. We can meet at the conference location or anywhere along the travel route from Spokane to Clackamas. Just let us know and we can work out the arrangements. Deposit required and cash at delivery.

#1 Vienna's Boy: Big beautiful buck kid out of excellent bloodlines - TONS & TONS of milk in this pedigree: DOB: February 1, 2013

Sire: Whey-to-Go Tarrango (recently nominated to the ADGA Young Sire Development Program)
SS: +*B Des Ruhigestelle Eins (out of SGCH Des Ruhigestelle Elentara LA 91 EEEE, twice Top Ten for milk production, twice first in her class at Nationals)
SD: SGCH Wild Garden Warlord Titania LA 92 EEEE Top Ten for Milk Production 2006

Dam: Whey-to-Go Vienna LA 89 VEEE 1X GCH Powerhouse of a doe!
DS: *B Whey-to-Go Takatan II (out of SGCH Titania 92 EEEE and *B Two-Ceders Victor 91 VEE)
DD: Two Ceders Venis LA 90 VEEE

#2: Scherazade's Girl: 

Sire: *B Old-English Cactus Jack
SS: *B Old-English Yosemite Sam
SD: SGCH Old-English Wildflower LA 91 EEEE

Dam: Whey-to-Go Scherazade LA 89 VEEE
DS: +*B Des Ruhigestelle Eins (see above for the raves )
DD: Whey-to-Go Trixie 

Beautiful and showy doe kid. Born at the end of January.

#3 Mariah's girl:

Sire: *B Old-English Cactus Jack
SS: *B Old-English Yosemite Sam
SD: GCH Old-English Wildflower LA 91 EEEE

Dam: Whey-to-Go Mariah (2X GCH as Jr. doe, appraised overall Excellent)
DS: *B Companeros Clinton Xavier
DD: Whey-to-Go Tawny Mara

Lovely doe kid with a deep pedigree. Please go to our webpage for more in-depth pedigree information and pictures of dams, granddams, etc. www.copper-penny-ranch.com

We also have 2 8 month old Saanens (yes, then can still be bred this year) that we have decided to sell, in order to keep more of the 2013 crop of kids:

Tawny Mara's girls:

Sire: *B Whey-to-Go Tarrango
SS: +*B Des Ruhigestelle Eins
SD: SGCH Wild Garden Warlord Titania LA 92 EEEE Top Ten doe

Dam: Whey-to-Go Tawny Mara LA 90 VEEE
DS: +*B Two Ceders Nuggets Victor LA 91 VEE
DD: Des Ruhigestelle Win Charmer LA 90 VEEE 

We breed for excellent milk production as well as correct conformation that enables us to compete well in the show ring as well put a lot of milk in the bucket!

As always, CAE negative and CL Free. We raise the kids on prevention and they receive vaccinations and Deworming/cocci prevention on a regular schedule to ensure that your goats can reach their genetic potential.

Please feel free to call or e-mail for more information.

__________________



















www.copper-penny-ranch.com


----------



## ozark_jewels

I have one ADGA Purebred Nubian buckling available. His mother is a very good milker with a nice udder, good conformation and lovely breed character. This buckling is SPOTTED. Lots of spots like his sire. One of a beautiful set of quads. Both parents can be seen on my website. 
Sire is Ozark Jewels Ichigo found on my buck page.
Dam is Ozark Jewels Tux's Drama Queen found on my 1st Nubian doe page.
Have a few shots of the buckling but will try to get better ones soon.
$250.



















Two ADGA Lamancha doelings for sale. 

One is first generation 50% Lamancha. Sire is a registered Lamancha, dam is a registered Nubian. Dam has lots of milk and this doeling should mature nicely. One of triplets. $125.










The second doeling is second generation registered Lamancha. Her papers will be 75% Lamancha. Though she is actually 7/8ths Lamancha and an 8th Alpine. Her dam is Ozark Jewels Milky Way and her sire is Amberwood H.T. Triton. Milky Way is pictured on my site, Triton is not yet as I just recently added him to my herd. Both parents are big and I suspect this girl will be large when she matures. She is very leggy and long at this young age.
$175.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Anyone headed to Wisconsin in the near future? I want that chocolate doe!i


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

I have 3 male Great Pyrenees pups that are 4-5 months old. Below are pictures of the their sire, two older sisters and a picture of the dam. We are in southern MO and are asking $125 each for them. They will come with shots UTD and wormed. PM or email me if interested.

They are used to goats, cattle, sheep, chickens, guineas and even cats. They have been raised with their parents and we have had NONE of the usual "unattended puppy" issues. These boys have been "working" along side their parents since birth. Now, they are getting BIG. My husband says 8 "huge" dogs is too many.


----------



## Bambitski

Gena, if you were closer, I would get one. Need another one with all these critters here.  LOL Such wonderful dogs and so beautiful!!! LOVE my big boy I have now.


----------



## Shayanna

ADGA American Alpines

Bucklings 100 dollars, 75 for Sage's, will castrate if requested. Doelings 175 dollars. Will be disbudded(unless requested otherwise) and tattooed and will come with necessary paperwork for registration.

If not sold by 10 weeks old, all bucklings will be castrated. Will be doing herd disease testing this week and will have proof. If you want me to raise on CAE prevention there will be an extra 25 dollar charge.
Both Dams/Sire come from excellent milking lines.
Dams are:
AA1516442 Caprine Springs A La Hold 'em
GA1475376 Caprine Springs Sage 75% grade alpine (Unfortunately none of her doelings will be for sale, as we are keeping them.)

They were bred to AA1559269 That's Our Romeo

Pictures of Dams and Sire available upon request.

Call/text/email


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Angora Billy 3 years old, white with grey skin, registered CAGBA
not really friendly, but not aggressive at all. 
Impressive horns

200$
East central Wisconsin
Can help with delivery to a point.
If he doesnt sell within probably a month, is the slaughter auction. 
Nice billy.


----------



## porcupine73

Wanted: *Nigerian Dwarf* goats, preferably from a good milking line, in the Buffalo, NY area. Willing to travel/meet to Erie, PA, Rochester, NY, and points in between for the right animals. Disease free of course. Seeking at least two does; one could be a FF milker; the other could be newborn. Or one pregnant doe would work. Or two newborns is fine. If a buck from a good milking line is available I am interested in that too.

Prefer 'organically raised' animals; that is specifically no GMO foods fed, and ideally no soy fed. Price is not my primary purchasing point. They will ultimately have a good home and the best available care and pasture and browse access.

Also interested in ducks and chickens raised to standards to 'restart' my farm. Thank you!


----------



## DownHome

We have 3 doelings and 2 bucklings that will be available this weekend. Our whole herd is tested yearly for CAE and has tested negative for 5 years. Given pasteurized colostrum and milk. Will be disbudded, given tetanus shots, and tattooed before leaving. They come with their ADGA registration paperwork. Girls $200 boys $100

They can be seen here. http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/3626372591.html

They were all sired by Heaven's Hollow Buckaroo out of Heaven's Hollow Lil' Aiden and Heavens Hollow Obe One.

please message me with any questions. We are located about 45 minutes north of Wichita.

02-19-2013-- two of the doelings are sold, just one left.


----------



## dbarjacres

WI, but transport to MO in March! Two ND bucklings/wethers available. ADGA reg, dam is Dancing Angels Lovely and sire is Shere Country BT Triton. Great general conformation in these lines and nice udders with well placed teats. 

Any HT'er that's interested, I'll offer a special price of $75 per wether or $200 per buck. One is a tan chamoisee and the other black, both with a few white splashes. Were just born 2/16.

To see the sire and dam go to www.dbarjacres.webs.com CAE/CL/Johnes/Soremouth free herd.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I know breeders are few & far between but I am in search of anyone who is either breeding up or already at GG/BG status!! The closer to New Mexico the better but can travel!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!!!!!!!

Kim


----------



## HilltopDaisy

porcupine73 said:


> Wanted: *Nigerian Dwarf* goats, preferably from a good milking line, in the Buffalo, NY area. Willing to travel/meet to Erie, PA, Rochester, NY, and points in between for the right animals. Disease free of course. Seeking at least two does; one could be a FF milker; the other could be newborn. Or one pregnant doe would work. Or two newborns is fine. If a buck from a good milking line is available I am interested in that too.
> 
> Prefer 'organically raised' animals; that is specifically no GMO foods fed, and ideally no soy fed. Price is not my primary purchasing point. They will ultimately have a good home and the best available care and pasture and browse access.
> 
> Also interested in ducks and chickens raised to standards to 'restart' my farm. Thank you!


I highly recommend Moon Spinner Farm, she's near you and has beautiful goats.


----------



## Lazaryss

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> I have 3 male Great Pyrenees pups that are 4-5 months old. Below are pictures of the their sire, two older sisters and a picture of the dam. We are in southern MO and are asking $125 each for them. They will come with shots UTD and wormed. PM or email me if interested.
> 
> They are used to goats, cattle, sheep, chickens, guineas and even cats. They have been raised with their parents and we have had NONE of the usual "unattended puppy" issues. These boys have been "working" along side their parents since birth. Now, they are getting BIG. My husband says 8 "huge" dogs is too many.


Sigh... everything I want is in Southern Missouri!


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl

Lazaryss said:


> Sigh... everything I want is in Southern Missouri!


 
ME TOO!!! :grin:

I'm afraid if I travelled there I'd come home with a truckload! Puppy (from JBar) and goats (from Ozarks) and since I'd be going by more goats from Mygoat and could swing through KS for an Ober....I'm gonna have to win the lotto to support my addiction :banana:


----------



## Suzyq2u

ISO: Nigerian Dwarf buck/lings


----------



## KermitWC

I have 2, 7month old Nubian does for sale. They do have horns. I am asking $135 each. I am in Cassville, MO


----------



## KermitWC

I have two Pygmy wethers for sale. They are 3 months old and vey sweet. I am asking $65.00 or BO.


----------



## KermitWC

I am looking for a Nubian or Nubian cross bottle baby buck. He must have lots of personality (AKA, gets into trouble), has a loud voice. Now for the logical stuff. Mom should have a good udder, and be ca and cl free. I am located in SW MO.


----------



## dozedotz

We have 3 PB Nubian bucklings for sale. DOB: 2/20, 2/24 and 2/27. We have a website with information on the sire and dams. Google www.scenicriversnubians.com. Pictures of bucklings below. We are in Missouri between Steelville and Salem about 1 1/2 hours west of St. Louis. Two of the boys are spotted - one red and one brown. CAE tested herd. G6S testing in progress - both of our bucks are G6S normal and we will know on Friday about one of the dams- the other is G6S normal also.


----------



## Caprice Acres

2 American Alpine bucklings. Dam: Grace-Hill Kesslee 1*M VEVV 87. Sire: SGCH Cherry Glen Password Gentry +*B EEV 90. One cou clair with wattles, the other is a light chamoise with cream/black trim. They were part of quads, I'm currently keeping the does. Should be nice boys. 200.00 OBO, or 25.00 each as wethers. 

6 percentage boer doelings. Also a couple commercial bucklings - purebred, but unregisterable due to paperwork mishaps. All parents can be seen on my website! 









Miss Hop doeling. Registerable at 50% ABGA, and 75% through USBGA (if I get around to registering the dam, lol) I suspect she's actually >88%. I'm keeping her solid red sister.  Asking 200.00. 









Mattie's triplet doelings, registered at 50% but actually 75%. Dam pictured was result of Myotonic buck accidentally breeding a boer doe - thus she could not be registered (boer kids MUST be sired by a registered sire to be registered). There is a white, a cream head, and a dark orange head. The cream head seems to have been stolen to be raised by another doe (Vixen) who kidded at the same time...  Asking 150.00 each.









Lolita's doeling. Registered at 75%, but is actually 88%. Lolita is a previous daughter of Mattie, pictured above - thus she is actually a higher percentage than she's registered at, too. Asking 200.00









Vixen's doeling. I know it's a terrible picture... She is purebred, but only registerable at 50% due to paperwork mishap. She is a lovely little doeling. Asking 200.00


----------



## Ky14

Darn, anyone near Klamath falls Oregon with boer or lamancha bucks? :/


----------



## Shayanna

American Alpine Bottle baby buck (registerable)
Born this morning (3/8/13). Being bottle fed heat treated mother's colostrum, will be available to be sold as a bottle baby on 3/11. Beautiful light chamoise coloring (almost white) from great milking bloodlines. Dam is Caprine Springs A La Hold'em and Sire is That's Our Romeo. Could be your future herdsire. 100 dollars at 3 days old. After a week old we will be asking 150. We are raising on CAE prevention. More pictures available upon request. Call or text 2314298466


----------



## DayBird

Are there any dairy goats for sale within driving distance of Birmingham, AL? Nubians prefered but will consider any breed or crosses of dairy breeds.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

I have a PB Nubian buckling that was born yesterday. He's a good looking guy, and I hate to wether him. His sire is such a beautiful boy, even in the awkward teen stage, and his dam is a wonderful gal that has a pretty udder and looks to be a promising milker. Register able, good lines and will let go for cheap if picked up after he has been disbudded. Message me for more info.


----------



## southerngurl

Have reservations available out of LA90 toggenburg, due next month. Milks up to 12 lbs per day. Excellent udder including great teat placement and awesome extension to the foreudder. I am taking a doeling reservation at $450 and a buckling reservation at $250. She throws gorgeous kids with better conformation than herself. 

http/www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/toggy.html

Pictures below are from last year at six years of age. 





Sire:IK Caprines RLR Thomas








__________________


----------



## southerngurl

ADGA Nubian Buckling: Mayflower X Devon
Linebred on Lynnhaven E Gypsy Dancer (through Lynnhaven Great Expectations) and Saada Sweet ****-Fly-Pie . Dam scored an LA86 as a yearling FF (plans for appraisal this year as three year old and she has done nothing but improve







).
$200











Dam's udder now: (foreudder has nice extension and is smooth as glass)


----------



## LomahAcres

Have a bunch of kinder kids for sale in SE Nebraska - All kids are disbudded, raised on CAE prevention - bottle babies, around 4 weeks of age.

I have 4 doe kids that can be registered as 5th Gen. for $115 each
1 buck kid that can also be registered as 5th Gen for $125
and 3 wethers for $40 each.

Or take a doe and wether pair for $150. The buck kid I have for sale is closly related to the doe kids, so they should not be purchased together with the intent of breeding. Pictures available upon request, feel free to E-mail me or convo me here.


----------



## Jyllie63

I'm looking for a saanen buck/buckling. Nothing too pricey...no papers needed.


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> I have one ADGA Purebred Nubian buckling available. His mother is a very good milker with a nice udder, good conformation and lovely breed character. This buckling is SPOTTED. Lots of spots like his sire. One of a beautiful set of quads. Both parents can be seen on my website.
> Sire is Ozark Jewels Ichigo found on my buck page.
> Dam is Ozark Jewels Tux's Drama Queen found on my 1st Nubian doe page.
> Have a few shots of the buckling but will try to get better ones soon.
> $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two ADGA Lamancha doelings for sale.
> 
> One is first generation 50% Lamancha. Sire is a registered Lamancha, dam is a registered Nubian. Dam has lots of milk and this doeling should mature nicely. One of triplets. $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second doeling is second generation registered Lamancha. Her papers will be 75% Lamancha. Though she is actually 7/8ths Lamancha and an 8th Alpine. Her dam is Ozark Jewels Milky Way and her sire is Amberwood H.T. Triton. Milky Way is pictured on my site, Triton is not yet as I just recently added him to my herd. Both parents are big and I suspect this girl will be large when she matures. She is very leggy and long at this young age.
> $175.


Black Milky Way daughter SOLD!

Spotted Drama son sold, pick-up pending.

Thanks!


----------



## 2happymamas

Does anyone know of any mini-saanens in the midwest? We are in Indianapolis and would be willing to drive 5-6 hours to get a doeling.


----------



## trnubian

I have 3 buck kids out of very nice purebred nubian does. Their sire is out of an AGS National Reserve champion doe who has also gone grand at other shows. Their sire's sire is a pruittville buck out of Nantucket. Their dam's have shown very well too. They will be disbudded, tatooed, have had lots of colostrum and will come with registration applications. Asking $100 if picked up by the end of March. Here are some pictures of them. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## ne prairiemama

I have 3 bucklings from registered/able parents and 1 (maybe 2) doeling also. My internet is very slow but I'm trying to get pics up, the just don't seem to want to load :flame:. Their parent's are from Nubilop Acres, good milking lines and show quality goats. We are in SE Nebraska if you are close enough that you want to take a look at any of them irl. 

They are not disbudded yet as ds had heart surgery and we didn't get the disbudding equiptment bought yet! They are still new though  

The bucklings dam is Nubilop-Acres All that Jazz http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001527542 

The doeling/s is out of Nubilop Acres Piper Roze.
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001503718

:happy2:

I'll be back with sire info when baby wakes up from his nap in my arms  

I would accept a trade for a healthy same quality Saanen, buckling or doeling, possibly even another breed or a spotty buck?


----------



## ozark_jewels

I have one Experimental registered ADGA doeling for sale at this time. Her dam is Purebred Nubian and her sire is Purebred Lamancha. She is an elf-eared cutie with tons of personality! Orange and cream in colour. $125



















Two LGD pups left out of the litter of six. Sold 2 girls and 1 boy so far. I am keeping the 5th girl. I have two females still available. $50 each and they need to go as I cannot afford another several bags of dog food! Born in December, in the goat pasture. Been with the goats all their lives. Pyr/Anatolian/Komondor.
The two still available are the two black and white ones.














































Located near Mountain Grove, MO.

417-349-2217


----------



## dozedotz

We still have a buckling available from an earlier page. He is four weeks old today - weighs 24 1/2 pounds. Dam is a FF producing 10 pounds of milk a day currently...has not reached her peak at only 4 weeks fresh. Sire's full sister is on milk test at BulletCreek producing 15 pounds a day. He is heavily spotted and they are still coming out. Sire is also heavily spotted. We are asking for offers because we would hate to see this kid get wethered and we are going to have to make that decision soon. Price reduced to $175. Lots of GCH and milking stars in this kid's genetics.Comes disbudded, with registration papers and tatoo. Thanks! scenicriversnubians.com


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

Oh, Emily! How I wish you were a bit closer! That little doeling is just adorable! We would love to add her to our homestead! Wish we could find good quality kids here in SE OK.....I'll keep dreaming and seeking :grin:


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Why is everything I want in MO? No one comes to show in Ga or AL, or goes through MO to anywhere near here and its just not fair I cant leave this place that long.. Going to pout now...

One day, keep saying one day but one day that day will come.


----------



## powell7311

ADGA registerable Saanen Doeling available. $200.00 to the right home. Strong milk lines. Entire herd is CAE Negative, No CL.


----------



## wintrrwolf

2happymamas said:


> Does anyone know of any mini-saanens in the midwest? We are in Indianapolis and would be willing to drive 5-6 hours to get a doeling.


My mini saanen's look more like nigerians, guess that is mini sable..
Have a doeling and buckling that will be 2 months old April 2 (seriously considering retaining the doeling though) both blue eyed and polled, and have another mini sable Doe that is due to kid sometime soon. These guys are 2nd gen or F2 mini sable / saanen.


----------



## Jyllie63

powell7311 said:


> ADGA registerable Saanen Doeling available. $200.00 to the right home. Strong milk lines. Entire herd is CAE Negative, No CL.


 Adorable! Wish this was a buckling


----------



## SJSFarm

I have two mini-manchas for sale. 

I am just outside Buffalo, ny

I can't figure out how to add more than one pic, if I go to manage attachments and not upload until they are all added I will show only the last one added. If I do them separately, it will only show the last one. GROWL

if anyone is interested, I can post a pic of the other, who is a redish tan roan and a pic of the sires dams udder.


----------



## our5acredream

We are looking for a good Nubian Dairy goat near King City, MO. Would want her either already in milk or bred. Would also like a companion goat, but not necessarily a doe - could be a wethered buck or buckling. Papers aren't all that important to us - performance is what counts. Priced cheap (maybe around 150.00 or less for both) as we are just starting out and don't want to spend a lot at this point.

If you have anything - let me know.


----------



## GenevaFarm

Hi there, I'm looking at one long thread so I hope this is the right place to post, and apologize if it is not. 

This is my first time on the forum - I am looking for good homes for my pure bred French Alpines. I currently work on a very small educational farm, and we can no longer keep everyone, even though I would love to. 

As an educational farm, all of our goats have spent a ton of time with people, including children, and are really exceptionally friendly and affectionate. We're asking $60 for the wethers, and $100 for the does. We're willing to transport - the most important thing is that they go to a good place. I would really like to have the wethers be pets, they are just wonderful and I don't want to sell them for meat. (If you can't tell, this is my first herd of goats). They are all up to date on their shots, come from a herd that is Dairy Herd Improvement Program Certified, and if interested, we can give you papers for any of them. They have all been dis-budded. 

There are 3 very sweet wethers Wapato, Little Cow, and Elvis. Elivs and Little Cow are black and white patterened (Little Cow has the white face), Wapato is gray with black and white striping. They were all bottle raised, have spent a ton of time with people, and are extremely affectionate goats who love to play, go for walks, and nuzzle. They would make excellent pets or companion animals. 

We also have 3 does.
We have 1 yearling (Josie) who is dark gray, black, and white patterned, with a white spot on her nose, and is just a lovely little goat with a great personality. She is very sweet and loves affection. 

There is a 2 yr old milker named Miso - solid black with white striping. She is just a tremendous doe, great personality, well behaved, and has been a really good milker for us. 

We also have a two year old doe named Bagel who is gray, black, and white striped. She's a bit ornery, but is also a lot of fun - she loves people food, toys, and gives us lots of laughs. 

Thanks very much, Kate.


----------



## yarrow

we are down to the last kid of the year (we have 2 does left to kid, but all kids are reserved).. this is a nice roan buckling out of some older style/older lined nubians.. Sire: Ages Ago Acres Cold Shoulder (Cold is a combo of Goddard farm/Split Creek on his sire's side.. dam's side is old really milky lines... Amberwood/Briarwood/Keinan/Cold Comfort) buckling's dam: Amberwood Tank's Divinity (if you have ever wanted to own an Amberwood lined buckling.. this may be the one for you)... He is G6S Normal by Parentage (both parents tested Normal).. I know alot of folks on here don't care anything about papers.. so I will price him with and without (I rarely sell kids without papers, so this is just for HT folks).. Without papers he will only be $100 (if picked up within the next week).. with papers he will be $175.. he is disbudded, doing great on the bottle..ready to go.. he is a black roan with copper overlay on his head, tail & legs.. 

pictured with his brother, who sold this afternoon (triplets.. I am retaining the doeling)..
black roan boy standing alone... Divinity (she is a BIG gal, udder still high & tight even as an 8 year old).. Cold (he is a gentle guy.. big/but so easy to handle.. he passes on his temperament to his kids.. His dam weighed 240 lbs NOT bred)... we are talking big framed, true dual purpose nubians..

susie, mo ozarks (pm me or email me any questions you might have)


----------



## Aimee

GenevaFarm said:


> Hi there, I'm looking at one long thread so I hope this is the right place to post, and apologize if it is not.
> 
> This is my first time on the forum - I am looking for good homes for my pure bred French Alpines. I currently work on a very small educational farm, and we can no longer keep everyone, even though I would love to.
> 
> As an educational farm, all of our goats have spent a ton of time with people, including children, and are really exceptionally friendly and affectionate. We're asking $60 for the wethers, and $100 for the does. We're willing to transport - the most important thing is that they go to a good place. I would really like to have the wethers be pets, they are just wonderful and I don't want to sell them for meat. (If you can't tell, this is my first herd of goats). They are all up to date on their shots, come from a herd that is Dairy Herd Improvement Program Certified, and if interested, we can give you papers for any of them. They have all been dis-budded.
> 
> There are 3 very sweet wethers Wapato, Little Cow, and Elvis. Elivs and Little Cow are black and white patterened (Little Cow has the white face), Wapato is gray with black and white striping. They were all bottle raised, have spent a ton of time with people, and are extremely affectionate goats who love to play, go for walks, and nuzzle. They would make excellent pets or companion animals.
> 
> We also have 3 does.
> We have 1 yearling (Josie) who is dark gray, black, and white patterned, with a white spot on her nose, and is just a lovely little goat with a great personality. She is very sweet and loves affection.
> 
> There is a 2 yr old milker named Miso - solid black with white striping. She is just a tremendous doe, great personality, well behaved, and has been a really good milker for us.
> 
> We also have a two year old doe named Bagel who is gray, black, and white striped. She's a bit ornery, but is also a lot of fun - she loves people food, toys, and gives us lots of laughs.
> 
> Thanks very much, Kate.


Where are you located? Have they been tested?


----------



## PossumRidgeFarm

We still have some nice LaMancha kids available. You can get a good look at them by visiting us at www.possumridgefarms.com most are about a month old. Their sire is out of Autumn Acres as are some of the dams. Real sweeties!


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Aimee said:


> Where are you located?


GenevaFarm gives the location as Geneva, IL, which would be a western suburb of Chicago. County seat of Kane County. South of St. Charles.

Peg


----------



## Rosefell

He is out of Raven's Haven's two separate lines. Sweetest little guy, good genetics and his mother's udder is absolutely lovely! He is disbudded and will be registered, etc.

I really want to add a new, unrelated bloodline to our herd and I am looking for a registered buckling or doeling Purebred LaMancha. We have another doe due early/mid-April (Sister of his mother) and depending on what she has, we might have a doeling available for trade as well. 

Pm me if you are interested or want to know more about his background/genetics/etc. We are in Alabama, near Birmingham, but are willing to travel a short bit.


----------



## homeschoolmama

I have a pair of nigerian dwarf babies, 1 doe, 1 buck born 1/22/13.
Also have pair of mini nubian bucklings born 1/24/13.
1 mini nubi/nigi doeling. (her momma is half mini/half full size nubian) and her sire is a full Nigeran Dwarf. She was born 1/31/13.
All still being bottle fed. Except Nigeran buck, but he is sooo friendly. 
Also selling sire of these babies, blue-eyed black Nigeran Dwarf. He's about 1 1/2 yrs old. 
I am in North Central Florida east of Gainsville.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Pony

Jyllie63 said:


> Adorable! Wish this was a buckling


I just wish it was closer. LOL!


----------



## northeastcallin

Looking for a goat or two, either in milk or just some does, (we've never done dairy animals, but since we are starting to get into cheese making we figured it's about time). We live in CT, which I feel is out of the way from a lot of you, so if anyone is reasonably close, we'd love to see what you have.


----------



## kisathoi

Thought I would throw this out in case it may be of some help to others. We had just seen a beautiful new Alpine doe in another state that we REALLY wanted but it is impossible this time of the year, for us to travel that far from our girls while heavy in milk.

On another goat forum, someone had listed the information for an interstate transporter. These folks are based on Nevada...we're in OH and the doeling was in IN..I figured it was a long shot but worth a try. I contacted the Rapp family in Nevada and found that within days "Cindy" would be making a car trip cross country, headed east. I contacted them on a Thursday, I think it was...made arraignments and by the next Wed, Cindy had picked up our new doeling at the farm in IN and delivered her to us safe and sound in OH. The price was unbelievably reasonable and this lady obviously cares about the animals in her care. She had even thought ahead to comforts we never even thought about...like sending some of the water along that the baby is used to.

We did have to send a carrier ahead for the doeling to travel in (Amazon got it there in 2 days) for $30. We aren't affiliated in any way with the Rapp's but can only say good things about working with them.

[email protected]

702-896-6015. SUPER reasonable, SUPER nice! The phone number is to their "base" which is her family (The Rapps).
Note they are on Pacific Standard Time



So, if anyone can use the info


----------



## Jyllie63

Pony said:


> I just wish it was closer. LOL!


 I think I'm probably within 2-3 hours  I just really really really want a saanen buckling


----------



## Creamers

Jyllie63 - If you're interested in a buckling, get in touch with me


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I have to sell a few goats in order to keep some kids from this years breeding. Elliot is a good producer and easy to milk by hand or machine. Shes a good producer as well but not a super saanen but is still young. Produces very nice kids, asking $300 for more information visit my facebook page udderly southern dairy goats or pm me


----------



## Pony

our5acredream said:


> We are looking for a good Nubian Dairy goat near King City, MO. Would want her either already in milk or bred. Would also like a companion goat, but not necessarily a doe - could be a wethered buck or buckling. Papers aren't all that important to us - performance is what counts. Priced cheap (maybe around 150.00 or less for both) as we are just starting out and don't want to spend a lot at this point.
> 
> If you have anything - let me know.


Hey! I used to be up that way!

You'll have a hard time finding a mature, healthy, performing adult doe in milk at that price. You may find it easier to purchase a doeling and breed her at 8 months. 

Natalie Wagle (Ridgeway Farms) is near St Joe/KC. She may be able to set you up. She has some very nice stock (not bragging, but she's done wonders with Mabel, who is out of my lines), and the herd is CAE negative.


----------



## Suzyq2u

ISO Buck(ling) nubian or alpine, registered. In the next few weeks.
Youngish guy or a little older if well behaved and leash trained.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

MDGA registered mini alpine doeling for sale, $200 if picked up or shipped by the weekend of 4/20-4/21. Beautiful legs and level topline, dairy little doeling. One of triplets. Dam: Soldier-Mtn Galaxy, Sire: JDR Ranch MM Rokko Magnum. Located in South-central Idaho, but many shipping options available. Born 3/18. CAE free herd.


----------



## Creamers

I'm going to have to offer buck kids at a soaking wet buckling type sale because of the sheer and unexpected numbers of them so far. We have 6, I plan to retain one, but I will be offering one of the adult bucks for sale, as well. I have two Nubian left to kid, at this point.

I have 2 bucks from
Creamers LF Dutchess Dream (GREENFIRE CLAIRE x *B LITTLE COVE AESOP'S DREAM) x *B AIN-ASH-SHAMS Desert&#8217;s Moses (SGCH Saada Tumba Al Hattal *M
(3-01 EX 92 EEEE x *B Saada El-Esplendor (El-Esplendor's dam is SGCH Saada El-Pekah 4*M EX 90))

Then I have 3 bucks from
FEL-IN-LUV SPRING BREEZE (GCH FEL-IN-LUV R.A.C WINTER BREEZE x SETTLE DOWN RISING SON) x Creamer's LF Desert's Cain (Ain Ash Shams KG Selma x *B Begley's-Troubled-Acre Pegasus (Pegasus' dam is SGCH Willow Run Valparaiso Dribble
LA 6-03 EX 91 EVEE))

I've tried very hard to purchase excellent stock, all does will be LA'd in June this year, as well.

I am offering buck kids at a reduced price once they are stable and eating well after the 1st week of birth. Some of the bucks will be priced at $150 if purchased by 2 weeks of age. Some will be priced at $200. This buck kids would normally have pricing of $350 - $400, but with Dutchess dealing with a congested udder, I'm down far too much milk. They all have CAE neg dams with testing in hand, will be well on the bottle, have received BO-SE and will be tattooed and disbudded.

I will offer wethered bucks as companions to buck kids purchased at a rate of $100 ea.

Visit my website link below or email me at [email protected]


----------



## EarthStone

I have two beautiful Saanen buck kids. I'm asking $500 ea, but would be willing to Negociate something. I am keeping the full brother to the one as a herdsire this year! 

you can see their pictures and pedigrees here: http://earthstonehollowfarmwv.weebly.com/for-sale.html

I would be able to get one delivered to PA in two weeks if someone was interested, but they'd HAVE to be able to meet my mom on her way up. She can't take goats to where she is going.

Emailing me is better than anything else - [email protected] just put something inthe subject along the lines of "Saanen Bucks" or something so I don't deleate it.


Thanks!

Linda
EarthStone Hollow Farm


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Another MDGA registered doeling for sale. Her dam is a yearling mini alpine who is milking almost a gallon at 11 days fresh!! We haven't had an official DHI test yet with her, but this is what I have weighed out of her (3.8 lbs in 12 hours). Her sire is from the milkiest lines at Milk Maid Ranch in Texas, and is a finished champion (the only finished mini alpine buck thus far!). Should be some serious milk in this little doe, and she is beautiful too! $150 for her, born April 4. Dam: FMG JRRM Jewel, Sire: MilkMaidRanch N Memphis.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Attached is the first doeling's (chamoisee with black markings) dam's udder as a 2 year old second freshener (Soldier-Mtn Galaxy). She is very easy to milk and has a wide rear attachment and strong medial. Her foreudder is tightly attached, but could blend a little bit smoother.

I can get udder pics of Jewel if somebody is interested.


----------



## Creamers

4 buck kids for sale in Huntington, WV - bordering Ky and Ohio. 

Bucks from the following breedings:

Out of Ain-Ash-Shams Princess Sophia (SG Saada Absolute Odetta x *B Saada El-Esplendor ) dam's sister is SGCH Saada Baby Blue Merle *M - lots of gorgeous traditional type and milk here on both sides! Dam's FF udder from 2012 is here: https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/425075_399099706770759_1474788894_n.jpg and 2013 photos are posted on my facebook site at LUCAS FARM.

By Ain-Ash-Shams Desert's Moses (who isout of SGCH Saada Tumba Al Hattal *M
3-01 EX 92 EEEE x *B Saada Jazz King) and dam is out of 
(Sire's Dam SGCH Saada El-Pekah 4*M EX 90 and is currently part of Saada's senior doe herd)

- I'm keeping his pale brown roan doe littermate and 2nd sister is sold


2 buck kids out of:

Out of Creamer's LF Dutchess Dream - doe pictured here: https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/179502_497356323611763_908558840_n.jpg
X (Greenfire's Claire x*b LITTLE COVE AESOP'S DREAM)
By Ain-Ash-Shams Desert's Moses is out of SGCH Saada Tumba Al Hattal *M
(3-01 EX 92 EEEE) x *B Saada Jazz King and dam is out of SG Saada Absolute Odetta x *B Saada El-Esplendor 
(Sire's Dam SGCH Saada El-Pekah 4*M EX 90 and is currently part of Saada's senior doe herd)

Also, 
FelinLuv Spring Breeze (GCh. Felinluv RAC WINTER BREEZE x SETTLE DOWN RISING SON)
x
Creamer's LF Desert's Cain (Ain Ash Shams KG Selma x *B Begley's Troubled Acre Pegasus - Pegasus' dam is
SGCH Willow Run Valparaiso Dribble
LA 6-03 EX 91 EVEE)

CAE neg herd
No CL - healthy, bottle raised, disbudded, PUREBRED


----------



## ozark_jewels

I need to move some bottle doelings QUICK!! I find myself taking so much time to feed these darlings three times a day, on top of the rest of life, that I have no time to build the fence I MUST build. Not to mention all the other projects I'm way behind on. As you can tell, the internet is one of the things that have gone by the wayside lately!
So I have put lower prices than usual on some of these kids. These are all really nice-looking doelings. 4 of them are sired by Dune. I am freshening Dunes yearling daughters this year and they are looking GOOD, and milking GREAT. The 5th doeling is sired by a nice milky buck owned by a friend. All should be good future milkers. Contact me at 417-349-2217.

Amberwood Pretty Boy Dune:



Located near Mountain Grove, MO. I *may* be heading to Rolla, MO soon, to drop off a buckling. If anyone is interested in meeting me there, I could easily do that.

DUNE X OLIVIA DOELINGS



The 1st doeling is a light orange with white splash on her left side and white bands on the lower half of her front legs. She looks lighter in this pic than she actually is.



Second doeling is a brown with lighter and darker trim and facial markings. Both doelings have wattles.



Olivia with her buckling.

Celtic Knot AS Olivia had triplets, two does and a buck. Olivia is a nice doe, able to milk well and still keep herself in good shape. She is a good mother and a willing milker. The two doelings are for sale as bottle kids. These are beautiful healthy kids, have never been sick. Are on the bottle, getting three meals of milk a day and starting to nibble on hay. They come with registration applications and will be disbudded and tattooed. These pictures were taken at a few days old, but they are going on two weeks old now. Their sire is Amberwood Pretty Boy Dune. You can find Olivia and Dune on my site( www.ozarkjewels.net ). Entire doe herd tests CAE negative every year. CL-free herd. $150 Each.

Dams ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001581911
Sires ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001581913


EXTREME X BREEZE DOELING







She is the second one from the left in the group shot.

Sire is a Purebred Lamancha and dam is a Purebred Nubian. From a set of triplets, two bucklings and one doeling. She is a quirky, elf-eared, orange and cream cutie. Born mid-February, she is growing like a weed and loves to eat. On three meals of milk a day and all the hay she can eat. Dam is CAE negative, tested this year. Doeling is healthy, disbudded and very ready to go. Comes with registration application, will be tattooed before she leaves. Both sire and dam lines should carry milk. Doeling is two months old. $125.
Sires ADGA Pedigree:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001547428
Dams ADGA Pedigree:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001599316



DUNE X SPIRIT DOELINGS



This doeling is an odd but pretty color. Sort of a cream/grey/peach swirl. Has no wattles.





This girl looks white in the pic, but she has peach/light grey over her shoulders and hips. Very light. Has wattles.

I have twin Lamancha doelings out of Spirit and Dune for sale. These are beautiful healthy kids, have never been sick. Are on the bottle, getting three meals of milk a day and starting to nibble on hay. These girls are out of a lovely first freshening yearling, who is milking over 1/2 a gallon of milk a day and is still going up in production. Nice teats, not too big for a young doe, but still big enough to milk. Dams temperment is very sweet and affectionate. Sire has good temperment as well. The kid pictures are of the doelings at about 4 days old. They are now going on two weeks old. These kids come with registration application and will be disbudded and tattooed. Entire doe herd tests CAE negative every fall. CL-free herd! $150 each.
Sires ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001581913
Dams ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001627224

*************************************Edited to Add*******************************

Had someone off craigslist ask me what "experimental" meant. Just in case someone here has wondered, here is my reply.

"Experimental just means that they are fully registered on both sides with American Dairy Goat Association, but that their parentage has two different registered breeds in it. In these doelings case, their dam ( Olivia )was 50% registered Purebred Nubian, and 50% registered Purebred Lamancha. She was bred to a Purebred Lamancha. So these doelings are 75% Lamancha/25% Nubian, but 100& registered and you can trace their background all the way back on the ADGA database. That is what Experimental means. Thanks for asking."


----------



## noeskimo

Beautiful doelings, Emily. I like the swirly colored pair. I wish I had some pasture, but I'm buying no one until it rains.


----------



## SkeeterBlue

Wanted either 2 whethers or one milking doe and 1 whether, nigerian or mini alpine preferred, CL and CAE negative. I am in Smithfield, VA.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

Here he is...


----------



## Creamers

Email [email protected]
Nice buck kids located in West Virginia on the Ky and Ohio borders - CAE FREE HERD, NO signs ever of CL, disbudded, Tattooed, Purebred bucklings - priced at only $200-$250 ea until 1 month old


----------



## blaundee

Now offering goat and sheep hoof trimming in Northwest New Mexico- we come to you or you come to us. 
For rates contact me at [email protected] or 505-486-5577, leave message & phone number if no answer. Will consider barter/trade.


----------



## Rosefell

Dam: Raven's Haven Z Clemintine

Dam's parents:
Sire: Rockin-CB KTL Zorro *B
Dam: SG Raven's Haven La Luna Loca 2*M

Sire: Raven's Haven S Crazy Train *B

Sire's parents:
Heart-Mt.-Carter-Kids Sujorn+*B
GCH Raven's Haven H VooDoo Child 4*M


He will be disbudded and ready to go by the 30th. $225


----------



## wintrrwolf

I have this ad posted
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/3773193855.html


----------



## Pony

ozark_jewels said:


>


You know the one I am watching. Will be interesting to see what she produces next year!


----------



## Goats Galore

We're absolutely in love with these little guys, but just can't keep 'em. Both born in April (2013 kidding season), purebred, healthy environment, spoiled rotten moms, and absolutely adorable!!! Eli (brown) and Ollie (black, on left of picture) are looking to find new loving families.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Saanen sell out, 
1 3 month old doeling shes 2x grand champion at her first show $400
2 3 month old doelings that recived reserve grand champion $300
1 2.5 month old not shown yet $250
1 1 year old buck sire of the kids , his dam is *SGCH Dzimianski's RH Honeysuckle 4*M LA: 3-04 91 EEEE. $500

lots of milk behind these kids, wonderful batch of kids just selling our of saanens, will trade for nubians of equal value 

You can find us on facebook udderly southern dairy goats or on our website www.udderlysoutherndairygoats.weebly.com 
*


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Missy is 3 year old FF registered LaMancha doe for sale. Nice big, long doe gave birth to a single doeling at the end of February without any issues. She is putting about 3/4 of a gallon a day in the bucket. She has lots of cream. She has good feet and is a fairly easy keeper. A sweet doe, she is trained to the milk stand. CAE neg. 

250.00

Here are a couple of pics of her. The weather has been so wishy washy that her poor coat doesn't know whether to shed or not, so she is looking a little scraggly right now. She also did not want to stand for new pics. I did include a pic of her as a dry doe with her summer coat on. The only reason we are selling is because we are drowning in milk right now and don't really need her.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

If anyone in my area would like one of Creamers buck kids we are meeting in Ashville NC I have only one Saanen doe kid left that she is ok with bringing back to her area


----------



## wintrrwolf

Cannon_Farms said:


> Saanen sell out,
> 1 3 month old doeling shes 2x grand champion at her first show $400
> 2 3 month old doelings that recived reserve grand champion $300
> 1 2.5 month old not shown yet $250
> 1 1 year old buck sire of the kids , his dam is *SGCH Dzimianski's RH Honeysuckle 4*M LA: 3-04 91 EEEE. $500
> 
> lots of milk behind these kids, wonderful batch of kids just selling our of saanens, will trade for nubians of equal value
> 
> You can find us on facebook udderly southern dairy goats or on our website www.udderlysoutherndairygoats.weebly.com
> *


Why do you have to be in GA!! Been thinking of getting a Saanen again and Pawnee had 2 beautiful girls would have traded with you


----------



## earthkitty

I have two pure bred Nigerian Dwarf bucklings, not registered and cannot be (doe was pregnant when we bought her, no one knew it, and she is not registered; father is). One boy is polled, the other is horned. They were born in March. I am nearly ready to castrate them, but was really hoping someone would want the polled boy as herd sire. We do not dehorn, so the boy with horns will stay that way, although once he is castrated his horns will not be as impressive as an intact male when grown.

Polled boy 100.00, horned 75.00.


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## SkeeterBlue

joyfulmama said:


> I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods.
> 
> Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
> Paypal accepted [email protected]


How many are available?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Missy is 3 year old FF registered LaMancha doe for sale. Nice big, long doe gave birth to a single doeling at the end of February without any issues. She is putting about 3/4 of a gallon a day in the bucket. She has lots of cream. She has good feet and is a fairly easy keeper. A sweet doe, she is trained to the milk stand. CAE neg.
> 
> 250.00
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of her. The weather has been so wishy washy that her poor coat doesn't know whether to shed or not, so she is looking a little scraggly right now. She also did not want to stand for new pics. I did include a pic of her as a dry doe with her summer coat on. The only reason we are selling is because we are drowning in milk right now and don't really need her.


Missy is sold


----------



## dbarjacres

WI but can help with transport....Ear Knot Acres Duchess MDGA mini mancha doe, 7 wks fresh, almost a gallon a day, 1st gen (82% lm 18% nd). Good mother and easy kidder $200. Also a buckling of hers and his sire, both polled. Clean neg cae/johnes herd with no abscesses. Dbarjacres.webs.com email [email protected]


----------



## Alaska_farm_mom

Born on Mother's Day. Cute boy. Don't need him so I am offering him up for sale at $25. Will not ship must be able to pick up. Send a message if interested.
No rush to get rid of him.


----------



## Caprice Acres

SJE Countryview Ramblin' Man - AKA "Waylon". 100% FULLBLOOD. Dual registered ABGA/USBGA. Have 2 daughters out of him in my herd. While I'll probably try to AI them this fall, he'll be their backup sire. It wouldn't be horrible to linebreed on him, but if I can avoid it I will. This is what he looks like only getting pasture and an average quality hay, we only feed grain to lactating does, growing kids, and occasionally to bucks in rut if needed. His dam and his two sisters were all solid red, and he does throw solid reds at least one per year. I am keeping a solid red 2013 daughter of his.  

Interested in trading for ABGA fullblood registered boer buck/buckling that will be ready to breed Oct. Prefer a yearling or older because I'll be throwing several does at him at once (cycled using CIDRS/PG600) MUST be old enough to disease test and/or from a disease tested herd. 

-----------------------------------------------------------










(planning to shave him one of these upcoming weekends, he's a little scruffy yet!)

Giesler's Sharp Dressed Man - AKA "Calix". Purebred French Alpine, ADGA reg. http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001545801 LA'd as a yearling and as a young stock. Young stock was VEE overall V, yearling appraisal was 01-04 +VE 84. I was a poor college kid this spring, and was too late sending in my DHIR/LA applications and didn't want to pay the higher fee, so the herd's not getting done this year. I think he's maturing well however. Very strong appearing buck. His dam and sire are both LA'd with very nice scores, his dam unofficially milks abt 2gal/day according to breeder. I will be freshening his daughter (bred back to him) around 6/6. I'm only considering a trade because I'm hoping to keep his 2012 daughter as well as a doe kid he sires out of my other dairy doe due 6/6 as well... But I won't be distraught if I can't find a trade.  

I'd prefer to trade him for another purebred french, but may consider american. Must be from disease tested herd and/or old enough to be disease tested.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

All goats have neg CL, CAE, Johnes tests. Main herd no longer tests for CL (too pricy) but we are and always have been abscess free.


----------



## ozark_jewels

UPDATED PICS. These pics were taken last week

I need to move some bottle doelings QUICK!! I had to dry off one Jersey to freshen and the other Jersey cannot feed all these kids. So I have put lower prices than usual on some of these kids. Once the next Jersey freshens, and I have more milk for the lambar, the prices are rising back to where they should be for doelings of this age.
These are all really nice-looking doelings. 3 of them are sired by Dune. I am freshening Dunes yearling daughters this year and they are looking GOOD, and milking GREAT. The 4th doeling is sired by a nice milky buck owned by a friend. All should be good future milkers. Contact me at 417-349-2217. Located near Mountain Grove, MO. 
I can deliver in a 2-3 hour radius for slightly more than fuel money. I drive a car so mileage is pretty good.

Amberwood Pretty Boy Dune:





DUNE X OLIVIA DOELINGS



The 1st doeling is a light orange with white splash on her left side and white bands on the lower half of her front legs. She looks lighter in this pic than she actually is.





Second doeling is a brown with lighter and darker trim and facial markings. Both doelings have wattles.

Celtic Knot AS Olivia had triplets, two does and a buck. Olivia is a nice doe, able to milk well and still keep herself in good shape. She is a good mother and a willing milker. The two doelings are for sale as bottle kids. These are beautiful healthy kids, have never been sick. Are on the bottle, getting 2 meals of milk a day and eating browse/hay. They come with registration applications and will be disbudded and tattooed. Their sire is Amberwood Pretty Boy Dune. You can find Olivia and Dune on my site( www.ozarkjewels.net ). Entire doe herd tests CAE negative every year. CL-free herd. $150 each for a limited time.

Dams ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001581911
Sires ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001581913


EXTREME X BREEZE DOELING







She is the second one from the left in the group shot.

Sire is a Purebred Lamancha and dam is a Purebred Nubian. From a set of triplets, two bucklings and one doeling. She is a quirky, elf-eared, orange and cream cutie. Born mid-February, she is growing like a weed and loves to eat. On 2 meals of milk a day and all the hay/browse she can eat. Dam is CAE negative, tested this year. Doeling is healthy, disbudded and very ready to go. Comes with registration application, will be tattooed before she leaves. Both sire and dam lines should carry milk. Doeling is two months old. $150.
Sires ADGA Pedigree:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001547428
Dams ADGA Pedigree:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001599316



DUNE X SPIRIT DOELING





This girl looks white in most pics, but she has peach/light grey over her shoulders and hips. Very light. Has wattles.

I have one of twin Lamancha doelings out of Spirit and Dune for sale. Beautiful healthy kid, never been sick. On the bottle, getting 2 meals of milk a day and eating browse/hay. Out of a lovely first freshening yearling, who is milking over 1/2 a gallon of milk a day and is still going up in production. Nice teats, not too big for a young doe, but still big enough to milk. Dams temperment is very sweet and affectionate. Sire has good temperment as well. Comes with registration application and will be disbudded and tattooed. Entire doe herd tests CAE negative every fall. CL-free herd. $150 for limited time.
Sires ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001581913
Dams ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001627224

**********************Edited to Add***********************

Had someone off craigslist ask me what "experimental" meant. Just in case someone here has wondered, here is my reply.

"Experimental just means that they are fully registered on both sides with American Dairy Goat Association, but that their parentage has two different registered breeds in it. In these doelings case, their dam ( Olivia )was 50% registered Purebred Nubian, and 50% registered Purebred Lamancha. She was bred to a Purebred Lamancha. So these doelings are 75% Lamancha/25% Nubian, but 100& registered and you can trace their background all the way back on the ADGA database. That is what Experimental means. Thanks for asking."


----------



## nehimama

Triplet boys out of a set of quads. Born April 17, 2013. Dam is Nehi Minis Nutmeg Mandy. Sire is Quirky Goat Farm Sir Charles. (Sir Charles is one of quints!)(Disbudded. They are already registered - I have the certificates in hand. All you have to do is transfer into your name.

This is Nehi Minis CN Dragon. Gopher ears:
View attachment 9532


View attachment 9533


Here areNehi Minis CN Diesel and Nehi Minis CN Dangitt (He was supposed to be a girl!) Diesel has gopher ears. Dangitt, mostly white, has elf ears:
View attachment 9534


View attachment 9535


Dam's udder, 5-15-2013: Capacious and teats are easy to milk:

View attachment 9536


View attachment 9537


I'm asking $150.00 for each of these bucklings. My entire herd tested NEGATIVE for CAE, January 2013.


----------



## blaundee

I have 4 intact Alpine buck kids who are from Coonridge Dairy in Pie Town, NM Their parents were specifically selected for protein and butterfat content of the milk because Coonridge Dairy specializes in producing organic, non-GMO goat cheese- these bucks will be GREAT sires, or pets, pack, or cabrito. The price is slightly negotiable, and trades will be considered. These guys can be delivered to Cuba, NM, and possibly to Albuquerque or Farmington if I happen to be going that way.


----------



## Ark Nubian Girl

Hello fellow homesteaders!

I have three beautiful bucklings and two darling doelings for sale! 

The bucklings are $75.

The doelings are $300.

Their dams are not registered, but we are in the process of getting the registration papers in order for ADGA. So, theses babies will be registrable.

These kids were born in the middle of April, about a month ago. All our goats were purchased from the same CAE negative herd and the sire I used for this past year's breeding was also from a CAE negative herd.

For more about these babies' bloodlines and photos, please visit my farm website at Ancient Crossroad Farm.com. 

For more information, please ask for Shelbie at 870-615-9078.

Thanks!


----------



## earthkitty

earthkitty said:


> I have two pure bred Nigerian Dwarf bucklings, not registered and cannot be (doe was pregnant when we bought her, no one knew it, and she is not registered; father is). One boy is polled, the other is horned. They were born in March. I am nearly ready to castrate them, but was really hoping someone would want the polled boy as herd sire. We do not dehorn, so the boy with horns will stay that way, although once he is castrated his horns will not be as impressive as an intact male when grown.
> 
> Polled boy 100.00, horned 75.00.


These two boys are sold.


----------



## Ark Nubian Girl

Hello Everyone!

I just wanted to update my for sale ad! There are new pictures of all the babies on the For Sale page of my farm's website. You can follow this link to see them (the link on my original post is not connected any more, since I've changed a few things on my website.)

You can also call and ask for Shelbie at 870-615-9078 for more information!


----------



## missmouse

I have an absolutely beautiful buck who needs a couple more does to keep him busy. We are looking for 1 or 2 nice ADGA registered la mancha does/ doelings. We are located in north central PA. Let me know what you have. Thanks


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules more appropriate for dosing goats. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected]


----------



## dozedotz

We have a buckling that is now 14 weeks old that has been "sale pending" twice (!) and then not sold for different reasons. He is a nice boy with excellent genetics. He is disbudded, tatooed and has his first CDT. Our herd is G6S normal and tested negative CAE again in February of 2013. He is for sale for $100. w/papers. We are in south-central MO. His sire in Bulletcreek Vin's Noble Legate (spotted buck in photos). Dam is also spotted, Prairie Nights Independence.
our website is www.scenicriversnubians.com


----------



## ozark_jewels

dozedotz said:


> We have a buckling that is now 14 weeks old that has been "sale pending" twice (!) and then not sold for different reasons. He is a nice boy with excellent genetics. He is disbudded, tatooed and has his first CDT. Our herd is G6S normal and tested negative CAE again in February of 2013. He is for sale for $100. w/papers. We are in south-central MO. His sire in Bulletcreek Vin's Noble Legate (spotted buck in photos). Dam is also spotted, Prairie Nights Independence.
> our website is www.scenicriversnubians.com


Folks, for a buckling of this size and quality, $100 is a steal!!! And as a bonus, he will throw spotted kids.


----------



## mahnah

I so wish I were close enou would snap him up


----------



## Wonderland

I have two polled Nigerian Dwarf bucks for sale. Both were given copper, selenium gel, hooves trimmed, and dewormed in April. 

*Beetlejuice* is a proven sire and is AGS and NDGA registered. He was born 9/2008. He is a flashy, friendly buck. He measures about 22 - 22.5" (I don't have an official height stick, so this is the best measure I can get with a tape). Asking $350.

Sire: CHW BW Capt. Jack Sparrow, 1x GCH Jr
Sire's Sire: MCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch ++*S
Sire's Dam: CHW AR Once In A Blue Moon, 2x GCH Dry Doe, 1x RsCH Jr
Dam: Piddlin Acres Piroette, 1x RsCH Dry Doe
Dam's Sire: MCH Green Gate King Midas +S
Dam's Dam: Goodwood KW Will 'O The Whisp
Full Pedigree

*Licorice* is his son and was born 10/2010. He is NDGA registered and is also very friendly. He measures about 21" (I don't have an official height stick, so this is the best measure I can get with a tape). I have not used him as a sire yet. Asking $200. 

S: CHW CJS Beetlejuice
SS: CHW BW Capt. Jack Sparrow, 1x GCH Jr
SSS: MCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch ++*S
SD: Piddlin Acres Piroette, 1x RsCH Dry Doe
SDD: Goodwood Will O The Whisp
D: Lazy Q Bodacious Chocolate Brownie
DS: Milky Whey's Apollo
DSS: Greengate Extravaganza
DD: Moe Moe Acres Ashley Star
DDD: Twin Peaks Fraline

I also have two friendly wethers available as pets or companions.

I need to cut down my numbers to make room for new stock. Both of these boys are too closely related to my doe herd for me to really use them. I am also keeping another of Beetlejuice's sons, so I just don't have a reason to keep these boys anymore. I am in West Tennessee and willing to drive up to 4 hours to the surrounding states (Mississippi, Kentucky, Missouri, or Arkansas) to meet a buyer for a fee to cover the cost of transport. More info on these boys is available on my website.


----------



## Caprice Acres

Caprice Acres Haut Monde AI - American Alpine DOELING born 3/2/13. Chamoisee with cream/black trim. Dam: Grace-Hill Kesslee 1*M VEVV 87, Sire: SGCH Cherry Glen Password Gentry +*B EEV 90. http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001628580 One of quads (I'm keeping her sister). Pictures of her dam are available on my website: capriceacres.webs.com. She is tattooed, disbudded, UTD on CDT/Fusoguard vaccines, has been dewormed and received cocci prevention. Herd is disease free with paperwork to prove it - test yearly for CAE/Johnes and all animals have multiple CL blood tests (negative), and herd is CL abscess free. Asking 400.00. 

Located in Brooklyn, MI.


----------



## Caprice Acres

3/8/13 picture of Haut Monde (3 mon old):


----------



## dozedotz

Happy to say that our little spotted buckling went to a great home today! Thanks everyone for the support and for looking!! Dozedotz and family


----------



## Mama2ws

Selling out of our ADGA reg Nubians. CAE free herd

#1 Yearling first freshener out of Lonesome-Doe with twin bucklings born 5/12 $350 for all 

#2 Yearling Doe freshened in march, has been dried up already $200

#3 Weaned bottle raised doeling born in February. $200

#4 Yearling Buck out of Lonesome Doe herd $100, can be bred to all three does

#5 Five month old Great Pyrenees female in with my bucks $100

Would do a package deal for all. Message for individual pics and registration info


----------



## Mama2ws

#1 Doe from above


----------



## Pony

Mama2ws said:


> Selling out of our ADGA reg Nubians. CAE free herd
> 
> #1 Yearling first freshener out of Lonesome-Doe with twin bucklings born 5/12 $350 for all
> 
> #2 Yearling Doe freshened in march, has been dried up already $200
> 
> #3 Weaned bottle raised doeling born in February. $200
> 
> #4 Yearling Buck out of Lonesome Doe herd $100, can be bred to all three does
> 
> #5 Five month old Great Pyrenees female in with my bucks $100
> 
> Would do a package deal for all. Message for individual pics and registration info


Location?


----------



## Mama2ws

Sorry, we're in South East Texas


----------



## breezywayfarm

4 American Alpine buck kids for sale. All are disbudded and tattooed, and were raised CAE preventative on heat-treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. They are current on vaccinations and will be ready for breeding this fall! These are very nice buck kids with excellent genetics behind them. 

White chamoise buck born 3/21/2013
Asking $300
Sire's Sire: Pleasant Grove Zen Ledger
Sire: Addi-Hill Ledger Elliot
Sire's Dam: Addi-Hill Shamus Ella
Dam's Sire: Sire: Roeburn's Bruno Sawyer *B
Dam: Breezy Way Sawyer Dakota
Dam's Dam: Dam: Breezy Way Bold Type Darcie

Sundgau buck born 3/10/2013
Asking $300
Sire's Sire: CH Stumphollow F&H Fortune Hunter *B
Sire: Rainbow Colors FH Snookie
Sire's Dam: Rainbow Colors RUF Sophie
Dam's Sire: Sire: Munchin'Hill Parker
Dam: Breezy Way Parker Helena
Dam's Dam: Dam: Breezy Way Bold Type Harlow

Two Sundgau bucks born 3/13/2013
One priced at $325, other at $350
Sire's Sire: Cherry Glen Rampart Spider
Sire: Iron-Rod Rampart Supreme
Sire's Dam: Iron-Rod RDK Sunami
Dam's Sire: SG Redwood Hills Revolution Speed +*B
Dam: Hoach's HSKK Kimora
Dam's Dam: Hoach's RHRS Kambria

I also have a Registered as a French alpine proven yearling. 

Addi Hill Ledger Elliott
French Alpine 
DOB: 3-15-2012
A1619145
Asking $300
Sire: Pleasant Grove Zen Ledger
Sire's Sire: YBNVS Revolutionary Zen
Sire's Dam: CH Pleasnt Grove SSO Length 
Dam: Addi Hill Shamus Ella 
Dam's Sire: Roeburn's Limerick Shamus *B
Dam's Dam: The Addi Hill Ace Watadew

Please do not hesitate to email with any questions or for pictures or information!

Breezy Way Farm 
http://mysite.verizon.net/resulggq


----------



## blaundee

ozark_jewels said:


> Folks, for a buckling of this size and quality, $100 is a steal!!! And as a bonus, he will throw spotted kids.


He is quite a looker! If I were into Nubians I'd be interested


----------



## blaundee

I am located in NORTHERN NEW MEXICO

I have one black & white (mostly white) unregistered Alpine buck for sale, $50 He is 7 weeks old as of yesterday, he came from a dairy in Pie Town, NM that specifically chose his (registered) sire for protein and butterfat production (for cheese making)- their site is ...
http://www.coonridgegoatcheese.com/

He is a very good looking boy, and will produce quality daughters- if he wasn't related to all of my does, I would keep him myself, he REALLY is a nice goat.


----------



## MargaretM

We are an expanding goat dairy and are looking for a milking herd to purchase. Willing to travel for the right amount of milkers. The majority of goats must be in milk. We will be willing to take dry does, yearlings, babies and bucks with the milkers.

Please reply here, IM or email me.

Thank you

Margaret
[email protected]


----------



## Pony

MargaretM said:


> We are an expanding goat dairy and are looking for a milking herd to purchase. Willing to travel for the right amount of milkers. The majority of goats must be in milk. We will be willing to take dry does, yearlings, babies and bucks with the milkers.
> 
> Please reply here, IM or email me.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Margaret
> [email protected]


Location? Breed you want? How many does do you want? Are you looking for a buck as well?


----------



## wintrrwolf

Selling all my nigi/saanen
Cookie brown & white polled (in milk) kidded twins this year 200 with her twins Twix and Mars $300
Candy silver & white (in milk) FF being sold with kid buckling $150
Skittles $100 blue eyed and polled threw 2 doelings 2 bucklings, 3 polled 2 blue eyed


----------



## MargaretM

Pony said:


> Location? Breed you want? How many does do you want? Are you looking for a buck as well?



We mostly want milking does but we will take bucks if they comes with the herd.

We are in Connecticut and we want 25 to 50 milking does.


----------



## Pony

MargaretM said:


> We mostly want milking does but we will take bucks if they comes with the herd.
> 
> We are in Connecticut and we want 25 to 50 milking does.


Okay.

What breed: Nubian, Alpine, Nigerian...?


----------



## blaundee

MargaretM said:


> We mostly want milking does but we will take bucks if they comes with the herd.
> 
> We are in Connecticut and we want 25 to 50 milking does.


 Are you starting a dairy?


----------



## pearsjd

Nice Buckling out of good milking lines. CAE tested herd. 3 mo old $300.

*Sire: Raven's Haven S Crazy Train *B
*
Sire: Heart-Nt Carter's Kids Sujorn +*B
Dam: Raven's Haven Voodoo Child 4*M

*Dam: Raven's Haven Evangeline
*
Sire: Rockin CB KTL Zorro *B
Dam: Raven's Haven La Luna Loca 2*M

Photos coming.

Rosefell Farms
Birmingham, AL


----------



## MargaretM

We are looking for full size dairy goats. Our milking stand is hard on the smaller goats but we are open to all dairy breeds.

We are willing to travel. We are in Connecticut.


Pony said:


> Okay.
> 
> What breed: Nubian, Alpine, Nigerian...?


----------



## MargaretM

We have a goat dairy but we find we need more milk. Currently we are milking 50 goats but the demand for our cheese is catching up to us. 



blaundee said:


> Are you starting a dairy?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

A friend near Paragould, AR is looking for a small dairy doe, not too expensive. If you have one to sell, please PM me.


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules more appropriate for dosing goats. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected] I also accept money orders. PM me for snail mail address if you prefer not to use paypal.


----------



## Wags

Four registerable Nigerian Dwarf doelings weaned and ready to go to their new home. All have been bred for capcity and teat length for ease in hand milking.

For more pictures and extended pedigrees please visit us at http://www.wagsranch.com/for-sale.html

 _
(Click on the thumbnail to see a larger image)_


----------



## Kathleen in WI

Darn. All the way in Oregon. They sure are pretty.


----------



## victorialeetoo

I have 2 mini mancha sisters for sale. They came from a breeder called White Rock in WV. They were raised on CAE prevention and just turned a year old. They have had their rabies and CD&T in December 2012. I am selling to find a Nubian Buckling for my 2 Nubian does. I am asking $300 for the pair. I will not separate, they cry terrible for each other when apart. I live in Maryland so if you are interested in buying them or have a registered Nubian buckling for sale please send me a message.


----------



## dbarjacres

Selling the remainder of my Nigerians. Top quality lines!

WoodBridge Farm Booty call 3/12 buck. Small, very dairy and correct, great temperament! Dam is CH WoodBridge Farm Wisabella LA89 Sire is WoodBridge Farm Booty Call LA86. Very strong pedigree! $350 http://dbarjacres.webs.com/nigerianbucks.htm

Avian Acres WNR Ginger 4/10 chamoisee doe. Small, very dairy and correct, I love this doe and will be sad to see her go. She's great on the stand, and has had twins, trips and quads. Excellent mother and very easy kidder! All Sugar Creek lines. Sire is *B MI Sugarcreek WM Your a Winner. Dam is Avian Acres THG Flora. $350 http://dbarjacres.webs.com/nigeriandoes.htm
... 
Dancing Angels HAW Dallas. 3/13 gold doeling. Small, long, correct doeling. She has the sweetest personality and chatters to herself all the time. Very nice topline, legset and super typey head. Nice socked on udders and larger teats from these lines. $250

Package price on all three $800. Herd is CAE and Johnes negative with no abcesses of any kind, ever. [email protected]


----------



## victorialeetoo

I have 2 yearling does for sale. They had their CD&T and Rabies in Dec. 2012. Selling as pair, will not separate. They were out of a doe from a farm called White Rock in WV. They were bottle fed, raised on CAE prevention. Asking $300 for the pair. Interested can e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## The Tin Mom

For sale are four PB LaMancha Bachelors with heavy milking lines and excellent pedigrees. 

Bachelor #1 is last year's junior herdsire, Crossroads End Silver Skipper (*B). He is a sturdy guy and throws gorgeous kids, I am replacing him with his flashy son. Skipper's dam, Forrest-Pride LL Snowbird (3*M), kicked butterfat and scored a 28.1 on a one day milk test on June 1, 2013. His sire, Forrest-Pride Gud Char (*B) was on the 2009 ADGA Young Sire Development List. I am asking $200. Here is a link to Skipper's pedigree:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001586722

Bachelor #2 is Skipper's full brother, Ebony Knight (*B). Knight was born 4/15/13 and shows the same promise as his brother. I am asking $150. Here is a link to Knight's pedigree:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001638631

Bachelor #3 is Almonds Caramec. Dam is Oatbucket Farm's Almond Joy. Since Joy is a FF, even though her udder is gorgeous, I am only asking $100 for Caramec. Joy scored 15.7 on the one day milk test - as a FF. 

Bachelor #4 is Pepper's Coriander (*B). Peeps is from a heavy milking line, she and her dam just earned their milking stars. Coriander was the last kid disbudded this year, and it didn't take. To save him from the auction, I will sell this (horned) boy for $75. His sire is Forrest-Pride Gud Char (*B), and his dam is Crossroads End Char Pepper (2*M). His full siblings are Oat's Belly Bean and Donna's GMo. 

My internet is painfully slow. Email me for pics, I will send them. Hopefully I can get them posted to this thread soon.


----------



## ne prairiemama

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/3929378345.html

=) These guys are our last 2 bucklings for sale. Nubilop lines but no papers.


----------



## KermitWC

I have a 3 year old Kinder doe. She had triplet does the last time she kidded. She has been exposed to a buck. I am located in Cassville, MO. I am asking 100 obo.


----------



## KermitWC

11.5 month old Pygmy cross. Has been exposed to a buck. $135 OBO I am located in Cassville, MO


----------



## KermitWC

Kinder buckling 3/26. $70 OBO Mom is a good milker. Pygmy wether 4/22 60 OBO, Lamancha/Alpine cross. $70 OBO I am located in Cassville, MO


----------



## trnubian

Come with registration applications. From CAE negative and access free herd. Have been disbudded and tattooed. UTD on cd&t, wormings, coccidiosis prevention and Bo-Se. Feet have been trimmed and they are clipped and have been shown. Very pretty correct girls. Born in March. Heavy on Pruittville lines with some Kastdemur. Sire's dam was Ags national rgch nubian. Dams of these girls have also done well in the ring. Asking $250

Please PM for more info or pictures.


----------



## cdehne

Very nicelooking Purebred Registered Nubian Doe 7 y/o. She is a big friendly girl and was a bottle fed baby, easy to handle and leads well. CAE tested negative 06/2013 and no CL. She is accustomed to being milked and has a very nice udder. We are a small family farm, and are offering this doe to help in our efforts to downsize and reduce our workload around here!

Please email me for pictures, as I don't know how to post them here.

Send emails to [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## DenMacII

Next Tuesday I will be heading East in our move from Nor Cal to the Missouri Ozarks. We will have a wonderful Nigerian Dwarf buck from Castlerock Farms available for sale I'd anyone is interested. 
His name Honest Abe and he is registered with the ADGA.
If anyone is interested in him, please let me know.


----------



## Clovers_Clan

I have a healthy 7/8 Boer Buck I need to sell. He would be a great back-up buck for freezer kids for a dairy herd. Meaty and just the right size. And a no-nonsense gentleman; calm, leads, stands for trims. Gets along well with other goats. Attentive but gentle breeder. Only Boer I've had that's disease/worm resistant. Asking $150 but willing to discount price to go to a good home. Such a sweet soul I hate to see him turned to bar-b-que.

Located in Northeast Georgia.


----------



## dozedotz

As mentioned in a post earlier, we have a doeling that we would like to sell. Additionally, we have some others that my husband is begging me to sell!! lol. So, I'm putting up photos of the girls and also a buckling. Prices start at $125. Kids are good sized - weigh taped this morning from 80 to 87 pounds...born last February. Whole herd is G6S by test or parentage. Last CAE test was in Feb of 2013...all are negative...we have never had CL. If you would like the kid(s) tested at time of purchase it will be at your expense. Buckling was weaned at 5 months. Doelings are still on milk (40 ounces a day per girl)...just introduced grain (they love it). They can be weaned obviously...we usually go through the 7th month. Website is www.scenicriversnubians.com. includes photos of dams, sires, etc., with information on ancestors, pictures of udders, etc. If you are interested in a particular kid, please email through website or here for more information. Thanks!


----------



## The Tin Mom

These guys are for sale, and I haven't worked very hard to sell them this year. All are from heavy milking lines, all are *B, except Oat Bucket Farm Almonds Caramac, whose dam was a FF. He is a very impressive young man and his dam has an awesome udder. She scored 15.7 on a one day milk test as a FF. Here is a pic of Caramac (none of the boys wanted to cooperate for pics, I apologize for that):








[/url]
IMG_4669 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Silver Skipper (*B) is a year old buck who throws gorgeous and flashy kids. Dam is Forrest-Pride LL Snowbird 3*M, who scored a 28.2 on a one day milk test on June 1, 2013. Sire is Forrest-Pride Gud Char (*B). Char was on the 2009 ADGA Young Sire development list. We were very happy with the kids Skipper threw this year, we are keeping his sire and replacing him with his son. Skipper chose not to cooperate with pictures as well. Here is a pic of Skipper:








[/url]
IMG_4674 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_4678 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here is a pic of Dam Snow:








[/url]
Beautiful Snow by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

And, full brother, Ebony Knight. Also for sale, also non-cooperative. Born 4/15/13. In the second pic, more black and no horns:








[/url]

The Black Knight (For Sale) by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_4671 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

And now. To our Monkey line:

This is the third year in a row that a doe in milk from this line has won Grand Champion at our county fair. This year, the top three does were Monkey and her two granddaughters. First, a brag pic of my ds with his reserve grand champ ribbons for showmanship and Crossroads End Lady Antebellum and our neighbor's son with Belly's full sis, Crossroads End Daisy, winning Grand Champ, just like older sister, last year's Grand Champ, Belly's "litter mate" Crossroads End Chloe. Owned by the same wonderful young man as Daisy:








[/url]
IMG_4645 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Now. Here is their full brother, Crossroads End Coriander (*B) (Okay, yeah, Coriander is the dude with the horns. I think the disbudding iron was too cold by the time we got to him, he was the last one we did. So, to save this wonderful line from auction, I will let this boy go for a song. Make me an offer. This is the line that my friend has described as having a perfect udder - but we can't have horns here, so he needs to go fast. Dam scored 22.9 on a ODMT and Grand-dam scored 24.2):








[/url]
IMG_4671 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

I can meet you anywhere within 12 hours of Overland Park Kansas if you pay part of the gas (or if I can fit it into a family vacation....) I am pretty flexible and I have a kid starting college this fall - so pm me.


So, now I will try to copy this thread to the For Sale Thread. Wish me luck...:shocked:


----------



## The Tin Mom

More pics of the boys for sale...








[/url]
IMG_4672 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_4673 by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]

Okay, and some of the girls: Crossroads End Xquisite Beauty. Not sure if we want to sell this girl from Fir Meadow Mi Rosine (one of the top ten producers and butterfat producers in the nation for the last several years) lines or not. But, I really do NOT want to milk eight does next spring.... So, if you are interested, let me know...








[/url]
Xquisite Beauty by Tin Mom, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## joyfulmama

I have repacked copper boluses available. These are Copasure cattle boluses repackaged into smaller gelatin capsules more appropriate for dosing goats. Each capsule contains approximately 1.5 grams of copper rods. 

Repackaged boluses 85Â¢ each plus $2.50 s/h.
Paypal accepted [email protected] I also accept money orders. PM me for snail mail address if you prefer not to use paypal.


----------



## Joy Bell Farm

Ags Nigerian does Sw Mo
Starbucks farm Hydee $200 Has been exposed for December kids to Simple pleasure Bernard. She raised 2 pretty doelings this spring. She is 3 yrs old brown eyed buckskin with lots of white.
Victory lane Spring Daisy Ags reg papers $150 Also was exposed for December kids to Simple pleasure Bernard. she is 1 yr old blue eyed color is mostly white with some brown and black on her head and a spots and markings on her body and legs. Here is my webpage to learn more about them.
http://joybellfarm.weebly.com/nigerian-does.html


----------



## SJSFarm

I know a lot of people here have mini Nubians. If anyone is close enough this guy needs a home. 

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/3974598857.html

Btw, he's not mine. I have just seen him listed a few times.


----------



## noeskimo

Experimental Lamancha buckling. He's gonna be a looker, dam is a good milker,and mother, I haven't had the time to milk test her yet. Sire's pedigree is loaded with milk.$200, West Texas.


----------



## noeskimo

Heinz 57 bucklings.The dams are sisters;Samanchas. I own their dam as well, all great milkers.There are two different sires; one a registered Mini-Saanen with a high volumne mik-producing dam, and a high cream producing granddam.(sire's side).The other sire is a registered Alpine, also with great milk genes.These guys are nice, so i thought I'd see if anyone wanted some good milk sires, without the paperwork.The auction is a couple hour drive, so i really don't want to have to gther photo is one of the dams, as she looks before she's milked.$50 Help, we've had to name one of them "Horny Bob" LOL


----------



## Aintlifegrand

I am looking for a f1 mini alpine buck mdga registered somewhat close to Northwest Louisiana


----------



## Wags

Two registered Nigerian Dwarf Bucks for sale in Oregon. http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/4020985422.html


----------



## noeskimo

For sale;registered Experimental Lamancha doeling.Mom is a great milker, sweet too. Sire is a milk-gene loaded, loverboy Alpine.$200 My hands are too sore to milk more than 4 heavy producers a day, so she goes.Photos are of her, both currently, and at birth, and of her dam.


----------



## noeskimo

$150, Samancha doeling,registered sire comes from high-producing milk lines. Dam... well just look at her! I have 4 of these to mik, so until I get a milk machine, extras must go.


----------



## LomahAcres

I am doing a drastic down size to my herd this fall - going from about 25-30 head and trying to keep numbers at 12-15 head - so a bunch for sale. Each one of these girls is a gem and I hate to see them go - but just don't have the time for such a large herd anymore.  I'm not going to list them here - but you can see everything I have for sale on my website. I am offering them for sale now - however I am not ready to move them out to their new homes until October - as most of the girls are in milk and we still need the milk until then. I am planning on having them all bred before they move out for early 2014 kiddings, and some does will still be in milk. Because they are not ready to move out - I'm not asking anyone to offer a downpayment or reserve on them - if you decided you want one, just let me know and I will contact you when she is ready to go and you can pay on pickup. I am also offering discounts of about $25 a head when you buy 2 or more goats. There are a few bucks for sale as well, I raise Nubians and crosses. My Nubian lines include Ozark Jewels and Nubilop Acres.

Our website -

http://www.lomahacres.com

Located in South East Nebraska - Lincoln area.

Please e-mail me if you have any questions.

[email protected]

Thanks !
~ Kristen


----------



## colemangirly

I have 3 available right now 1st is Sugar Cube yearling from my top milk doe. Very stocky and correct $200. 2nd is Kiwi 12 week doeling from heavy milking lines $175. 3rd is 5 month buckling Gideon from great dam and large sire was one of triplets $125. All are disbursed but buckling does have small scurs. Registrations pending. Whole herd tested Negative for CAE. Can email better pics to interested parties. South central missouri


----------



## nehimama

Offering for sale Ozark Highlands Karishma (ADGA L 1568847) a purebred LaMancha doe currrently in milk. Karishma is registered ADGA, AGS, and IDGR. She is nearing the end of her lactation, giving a quart at once-a-day milking. At peak she gives well over a gallon per day.

This doe has it al!l Healthy & shiny with well-attached udder, plumb teats, easy orifices, will to milk, delicious-tasting milk ,good mothering abilities, good feet (trimmed since photo, and maintained since!), worm-resistant, CAE NEGATIVE, kids out easily, friendly & affectionate, impeccable milkstand manners. Up to date on all maintenance.
Last kidding, she gave me absolutely gorgeous twin doelings. They are being retained, and I fully expect they will prove out with their dam's qualities.

I'm only offering Karishma for sale because I'm now concentrating on Miniature LaManchas. I hope to see her go to a good home with lots of dairying experience.
I'm asking $350.00 FIRM for this exceptional doe, and she is well worth the price Cash only. SERIOUS inquiries only, please. No trades, please.

Karishma is currently pastured with a Miniature LaMancha buck who has very good dairy genetics. If she is bred, her kids can be registered with the Miniature Dairy Goat Association as First Generation minis. I *will* provide a buck service memo.
Please email if interested, or call 417-962-0142.


PB LaMancha doe in Milk - Heavy Milker


----------



## nehimama

Nehi Minis NJ Calico is a First Generation (F1) Miniature LaMancha doe in milk, registered TMGR and IDGR. Her sire has bluie eyes. Bred to a blue-eyed buck, Calico presented with blue-eyed triplet kids this past kidding season.

Calico is a First Freshener (FF). She is healthy, shiny. CAE NEGATIVE, worm-resistant, good feet, and has a nice udder with good capacity and good-sized teats, good mothering abilities, NOT skittish, Lady-like on the milk stand. Her teat orifices are a little tight, making it somewhat difficult for me to milk her, as my hands are arthritic. This is the ONLY reason I offer her for sale. At peak lactation, she milked a half-gallon per day. Currently giving 1 quart per day at once-a-day milking. Calico is up-to-date on all maintenance.

Calico is now pastured with an F1 Miniature LaMancha buck, with blue eyes and VERY GOOD dairy genetics. If she is bred, her kids can be registered as 2nd Generation (F2), and I *will* provide a buck service memo for the registration process.

I offer this lovely doe for $200.00 FIRM. Cash only. Serious inquiries only, please. No trades, Please.


Miniature LaMancha Doe in Milk





















































​


----------



## Wonderland

I have this *36-bar, unfinished birch wood soap mold for sale*. I used it about five or six times before deciding that I prefer a different bar shape. I can share actual pictures of my mold or the bar it makes if needed.

It is in excellent condition and no pieces are missing. The price for it new, which you can see on the website link, is $105.99 before tax/shipping. I am asking $80 or best offer. 

I am willing to ship but would need a zip code before I can estimate shipping.

Please shoot me a PM if you are interested. I will accept Paypal or cash (if local). 

http://www.brambleberry.com/36-Bar-U...old-P5167.aspx


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I'm selling my stock trailer.

Here's the Craigs List posting.

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4046423306.html


----------



## noeskimo

Sold these boys


----------



## wintrrwolf

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm selling my stock trailer.
> 
> Here's the Craigs List posting.
> 
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4046423306.html


ohhh I want/need <sigh> spent 2500 on new motor for truck...take payments lol


----------



## Shygal

Located in upstate NY, price negotiable

F1 Mini Lamancha buck for sale, 5 months old, born 4/04/13. Unregistered, has elf ears but can be registered as experimental F1.
Not disbudded.He is about the size of a Nigerian Dwarf goat at this time, and most likely will not get any larger.
Pictures are not that great since he does not stand still! He has excellent bloodlines and would be great in your Mini Mancha breeding program. Bloodlines include Kastedemur, Lucky Star, Quixote, Gay-Mor lines.

CAE and CL free. Can transport if needed within a reasonable distance.
Email with any questions - [email protected]

Sire is Irish Whisper Fancy Gilligan
http://www.birchridgefarm.com/gilligan.html

Dam is Caprimonde Modonna Lily
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001583632


----------



## joyfulmama

Hello Goat Friends, 

Many of you have purchased repacked copper boluses from me over the past few years. I wanted to let you know that after my current stock is depleted I do not plan to offer these any longer. If you want to get in one last order, now is the time! They are 85 cents per bolus. Each bolus contains approx. 1.5 grams copper. There is a flat fee of $2.50 for shipping and packaging for any size order. I accept paypal at [email protected] or you can PM me for my mailing address if you prefer to send a money order. 

It has been a pleasure to serve my fellow goat breeders with this service.


----------



## Toaheedliinii

Astoria, Oregon 
BREEDING SEASON SALE! Due to barn size and goat occupancy constraints we are offering several goats for sale. These are very nice animals with tons of potential in the show ring and milk pail. Our farm is in Western Oregon, located 100 miles west of Portland Oregon. Prices range from $100-$300, we are offering a doe in milk, a two year old doe, a yearling doe, and a pet doeling! Group discounts 4H/FFA, discounts for multi purchase. Rosasharn and Algedi genetics.

All of our breeding stock (this excludes the pet doe) are registered with ADGA (American Dairy Goat Association). The herd tested negative for CAE/CL/Johne's in June 2013 copy available upon request. All goats are disbudded.

For more details, please check out our website http://toaheedliinii.weebly.com or message me at [email protected] for more information. Free delivery available to any show we are attending.


----------



## LomahAcres

I have 5 Nubian does left - would sell any one for $300 or any 2 for $500. Would also consider trading for a Nubian buck 


I also have 1 nubian buck, and 3 kinder bucks left.












Mya - Alpine/ Nubian cross ADGA reg. grade Nubian












Sunshine - Saanen/Nubian cross - ADGA red. Grade Nubian












Scarlet - ADGA reg. AM Nubian











Jazz - ADGA reg. PB Nubian











Ruth - ADGA reg. AM Nubian










LomahAcres said:


> I am doing a drastic down size to my herd this fall - going from about 25-30 head and trying to keep numbers at 12-15 head - so a bunch for sale. Each one of these girls is a gem and I hate to see them go - but just don't have the time for such a large herd anymore.  I'm not going to list them here - but you can see everything I have for sale on my website. I am offering them for sale now - however I am not ready to move them out to their new homes until October - as most of the girls are in milk and we still need the milk until then. I am planning on having them all bred before they move out for early 2014 kiddings, and some does will still be in milk. Because they are not ready to move out - I'm not asking anyone to offer a downpayment or reserve on them - if you decided you want one, just let me know and I will contact you when she is ready to go and you can pay on pickup. I am also offering discounts of about $25 a head when you buy 2 or more goats. There are a few bucks for sale as well, I raise Nubians and crosses. My Nubian lines include Ozark Jewels and Nubilop Acres.
> 
> Our website -
> 
> http://www.lomahacres.com
> 
> Located in South East Nebraska - Lincoln area.
> 
> Please e-mail me if you have any questions.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks !
> ~ Kristen


----------



## sriston

Wanted: Doe for family milk supply. Breed is not really important; it is the quality of the milk that is most important. I am located in deep southern Illinois (the Anna, IL area) and am having difficulty finding a milk goat for our family. I am also interested in purchasing a pet goat. The pet goat must be very tame and child friendly. I do not want a buck (can't stand the smell of them).


----------



## Pony

sriston said:


> Wanted: Doe for family milk supply. Breed is not really important; it is the quality of the milk that is most important. I am located in deep southern Illinois (the Anna, IL area) and am having difficulty finding a milk goat for our family. I am also interested in purchasing a pet goat. The pet goat must be very tame and child friendly. I do not want a buck (can't stand the smell of them).


Are you looking for a doe currently in milk?


----------



## powell7311

Due to different circumstances including having a baby myself and moving, I am needing to sell the remainder of our goats. I have 2, 2 1/2 year old ADGA Purebred nubian does and 1, 7 month old ADGA Purebred nubian buck for sale. These are not related. Come from a CAE negative herd. Buck is spotted and pictured at 5 months old. Selling starter herd for $600.00 Message me with any questions.


----------



## wintrrwolf

LomahAcres said:


> I have 5 Nubian does left - would sell any one for $300 or any 2 for $500. Would also consider trading for a Nubian buck
> 
> 
> I also have 1 nubian buck, and 3 kinder bucks left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mya - Alpine/ Nubian cross ADGA reg. grade Nubian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine - Saanen/Nubian cross - ADGA red. Grade Nubian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet - ADGA reg. AM Nubian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazz - ADGA reg. PB Nubian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth - ADGA reg. AM Nubian


Have to say Scarlett looks like she is trying to blow bubbles or whistle...thats too funny!!


----------



## sriston

Pony said:


> Are you looking for a doe currently in milk?


I would like to be able to find a doe currently in milk, an "experienced" doe since we have never milked anything before. However, at this point, we would be happy to find a nice, easily handled milk goat whether she's currently in milk or not.


----------



## joyfulmama

I have for sale 25 copper boluses. These are Copasure cattle boluses repacked into smaller gelcaps more suitable for goats. Each one contains approx. 1.5 grams of copper. Price is $17.50 for all 25. That includes shipping anywhere in the U.S. Paypal accepted at [email protected] or PM me for an address if you prefer to use a money order.


----------



## Capra Lane

Finally have my site updated, as well as 2014 breeding plans! :happy2:

10 bred, 4 to go. Now taking reservations on French and American Alpines, Saanens and Toggs. Will also have limited number of 4H wethers and 3-4 milkers available after kidding, TBD. Located in North Central Ohio.

Contact me at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

We have our kidding schedule ready and have already bred most of our senior does. See http://www.swfarm.net/Kidding_schedule.html for more info. I am taking reservations for free this year, so if you see something you would like, let me know! We are in Buhl, Idaho. Shipping is from either Boise airport, or Salt Lake City airport. I can also meet up to 4 hours one way, for the cost of gas & lunch.

We will also be offering many of our milkers for sale this year. Please let me know if you are interested in being put on the list for milkers as they become available.


----------



## noeskimo

Nice purebred Alpine buck for sale.A grandson of Magnum Force,4 years old, great breeder (why else is he named "Action Jackson"?) We have used him since he was a kid, and we have a new buck now. He's solid and wide, throws nice kids.We got a great deal on him, because he has scurs, so I'll pass it along, $100.We're in the third year of a drought and therefore need the goats we're not using gone.Near Abilene/ Midland/Lubbock TX Photos are of him, and 2 of his kids.


----------



## telsa

I have 3 yearling & 6 doe kids 6-9 months old purebreds Lamanchas for sell or trade some for some new blood lines ( buck or doe) I'm in Oxford,AR. they aren't registered but can be.


----------



## BlueRose

Need pygmy billy does not need to be registered

Dorothy 417/284-3761


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Mini alpine bucks for sale in November (after I use them): 

CH MilkMaidRanch N Memphis
Memphis is a 3 year old buck who finished his championship with MDGA last May. All but one of his daughters that I own has her dry leg. I don't have any daughters in milk yet, but his previous owners have a few first fresheners. They were very nice when I saw them this year at the Syringa show. Memphis is a very dairy buck, but still powerful at the same time. All of his daughters have wonderful dairy character and general appearance with escutcheons that promise to hold lovely mammaries.  I have had him collected for AI, so don't need his body here anymore, and would love to share him. $400 for him. I also will stand him for driveway service for $50 and have semen straws of him available for sale.

FMG JRRM Andromeda
Andy is a March 2013 buckling. He is a nice wide buck, with a gorgeous rear end. I need to make room to keep some 2014 buck kids. $250 for him.

You can see both of my bucks and their relatives on the buck page of my website in my signature line. I will take deposits to hold them until November. There are various shipping/transport options available. Located in Buhl, ID near Twin Falls and about 2 hours from Boise.


----------



## Obe-Willow

I am downsizing my herd due to school commitments and I currently have a few registered Lamanchas for sale. Prices include registration papers and animals will be tattooed. All animals are up to date on shots, copper, and de-wormer. Our herd is CAE negative. All of the does should be coming into heat within the next week and will be exposed to a buck. They will come with a free breeding if they are not already bred. Please email for pictures.

I have three, one year old LaMancha does. They have never freshened and are ready to be bred now. I am asking $175 each or two for $300. And that comes with a free breeding to one of my bucks this fall, or they may be held by a deposit for pickup after breeding. They will make great 4-H animals or family milkers. 

2 years old milker. She is a first freshener that kidded in late March with twins. She gave 3/4 of a gallon per day at her peak. Due to school, I have stopped milking her but she does have a doe kid on her so she is still in milk but I am unsure of her current production but it should be between 1/2-3/4 of a gallon. I am asking $200 for Guinevere with a free breeding this fall to one of my bucks of may be held by a deposit for pickup after breeding. 

I will give a discount to youth involved in 4-H/FFA. Please email with questions or inquires! [email protected]


----------



## paintpony

Looking for a Boer buck. Prefer one that's been tested for the usual diseases. Also prefer that he be disbudded. 

Or stud service for a Boer buck from a disease free herd, as I only have two does.

Thanks!


----------



## JR05

We are located in Osceola Missouri. I am looking for a clean de-horned ADGA alpine buck. I currently have one that I purchased from Emily in Cabool many years ago. I recently had another one that was from O'Neil bloodline(sold him 3 weeks ago). Looking for another bloodline as most of my girls are from the two stated. Not looking for a $300 animal, just healthy with nice lines. Doesn't have to be young, will consider an older buck that isn't going to die after breeding 1-2 does. We keep our boys on a 13 acre pasture with a large barn. We currently have 3 other bucks of different breeds and several wethers. 3 cows and calves share the pasture.


----------



## LomahAcres

I have 2 mini does for sale - bred for 2014 kids. They do not have paperwork, CAE test negative 2012. Will be sending in blood work next week to confirm bred, and for an updated CAE test if they are not sold before then.

First doe- Pixie 










Pixie would be first gen. mini nubian. Her father was in unregistered nigie, and her dam an AM Nubian. She is 6 years old - been through 4 freshenings, hand milked. She was kept dry 2013. In 2012 she did develop a bad bought of mastitis that scared over one side, so a 'blind side'. However she still managed to milk out over 600lbs in a 200 day lactation. I do believe her bad side could be fixed / re-opened when she comes fresh next spring.

Next is Katie - 










Katie is a Kinder/Nubian cross - her father being a kinder and her dam a reg. grade Nubian. She is 4 years old, she has only been through 1 freshening, because she milked so well we milked her through her first year. She was also kept dry 2013. She milked out about 2500 lbs in a 575 day lactation, peaking at 7+ lbs.

Really want to see theses girls go together - asking $350 for the pair. Both girls were bred back Kinder bucks. They are related - Pixie was bred to JJ - who is also Katie's half brother. And Katie's and Pixie's mothers were half sisters - having the same father. 

Located in south east Nebraska, Lincoln area. Feel free to message me or send me an e-mail at - [email protected]

Thanks !
~ Kristen


----------



## Blue Star Farm

Hi everyone, 

We are raising 3 different types of dairy goats and between them, there is something for almost anyone. We have 1st generation mini-manchas that can be expected to produce about 3/4 of a gallon per day, registered Nigerians that can produce up to 1/2 gallon a day, and grade Nigerians which will be much less expensive but perform equally well because they are still sired by our quality dairy bucks.

We plan to be on milk test this year so we will be able to really tell you exactly what these animals produce.

We have carefully selected bucks who will improve milk production so these Nigerians will produce for you. Our other main goal is hardiness. We are specifically breeding for resistance to internal parasites, ability to maintain body condition, and easy kidding, good mothers. 

Find out more @ http://bluestarfarmftmyers.weebly.com/kidding-schedule.html


----------



## solbergfarm

New to the forum, so hope this post is done correctly. We have lovely Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goats bred for heavy milk production and show. The problem is my herd has grown too large for my family to handle during milking. If you are looking for gentle, productive goats...please take a look at our website: solbergfarm.com If I could figure out how to load pics on this post, I would; but for now, the pics are best seen on the website. We are located in Georgia, and are willing to drive goats to their new home, or meet partway. Our goats are well-treated and affectionate, so they would expect that in their new home as well, and we try to screen buyers to ensure that.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

I can only find packs of 20 and I only need 1 or 2


----------



## Mattie420

solbergfarm said:


> New to the forum, so hope this post is done correctly. We have lovely Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goats bred for heavy milk production and show. The problem is my herd has grown too large for my family to handle during milking. If you are looking for gentle, productive goats...please take a look at our website: solbergfarm.com If I could figure out how to load pics on this post, I would; but for now, the pics are best seen on the website. We are located in Georgia, and are willing to drive goats to their new home, or meet partway. Our goats are well-treated and affectionate, so they would expect that in their new home as well, and we try to screen buyers to ensure that.





Your website doesn't work...spam??Th


----------



## Pony

Mattie420 said:


> Your website doesn't work...spam??Th


It's working for me, Mattie. Maybe you missed a letter in the address?


----------



## Pony

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> I can only find packs of 20 and I only need 1 or 2


Did anyone get back to you, Squeaky? I'm looking for just one to get Trub in synch.

I'm going to post in the general goat forum, too.


----------



## dbarjacres

Are you guys on facebook? There is an AI buy/sell/trade group that may help.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

Nobody has got back to me and yes i am on Facebook


----------



## 2happymamas

Is anyone breeding mini-saanens this year close to Indiana? I am looking for one registered doeling. I really want her to be all-white and blue eyes would be a huge bonus, although not necessary. Verification of CAE/CL negative herd is necessary.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

I am possibly getting a saanen doeling in the spring, and I'd be willing to breed to a Nigerian for F1 mini saanens for you. I wouldn't have any furthur generations though.


----------



## 2happymamas

IndyGardenGal said:


> I am possibly getting a saanen doeling in the spring, and I'd be willing to breed to a Nigerian for F1 mini saanens for you. I wouldn't have any furthur generations though.


If you get a doeling, how soon would you be willing to breed her? The woman I got my mini-nubians from (I am pretty sure you know her, as she lives close to you, name starts with an A), offered to board a full-sized saanen for me and breed it to one of her Nigerians. I just don't have the space for a full-sized Saanen. Plus, then I would have to sell the Saanen after she kids. Your proposal is something I am definitely willing to consider. Thank you!

I really think the idea of mini-saanens is going to take off soon. The saanens are such a great milk producer and the nigerians would add a nice richness/fat content to the milk. With more and more people looking to have small herds of smaller parcels of land, I really think this breed will catch on quickly. A lot of people are really interested in homesteading and don't have acres on which to do it. The smaller animals are easier to handle, take up less space, eat less, and (hopefully) produce enough milk for a family.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

It just depends on size. are mini Saanens even that much smaller than a standard dairy doe?


----------



## solbergfarm

Mattie420 said:


> Your website doesn't work...spam??Th


To Mattie 420....my website isn't spam...I'm sorry it did not come up for you properly. It normally is working fine...try again. It is hosted by a reliable server (iPage) without any popup ads or anything, so I don't know what problem you may have encountered.
solbergfarm.com


----------



## Mattie420

Yeah it works I apologize, I put a "s" at the end lol


----------



## baileysclublamb

Every so often, I feel like I need a new goat, Im looking for a doe or doeling ( bottle babies are great), preferably Alpine, Nigerian, or Oberhasli. I would prefer a bred doe, but would consider a doeling( love bottle babies) or doe in milk. I am looking for something in the Central Oregon area


----------



## countrygal

We have three Alpine male goats for sale. The largest and oldest is just over two years old. He does a fine job. The two smaller and younger ones are both less than a year old and the offspring of the two-year old. 

2-year old - $75.00
larger of the 1 year old - $45.00
smaller of the 1 year old - $30.00


----------



## baileysclublamb

I am also DESPERATELY looking for a bottle baby goat ( well preferably a lamb, but a baby goat would be good too) To be a companion for my bottle lamb. He is pining away for a companion, and he was given to me, we don't have any lambs of our own yet.


----------



## Rose1317

Countrygal, location?


----------



## Levonsa

We have one ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf doeling and two bucklings for sale. There are pictures on our sales page http://users.farmerstel.com/lnlsargent/for_sale.htm


----------



## countrygal

Rose1317 said:


> Countrygal, location?


I am in south central Missouri.


----------



## Rose1317

Darn, Countrygal, wish we were closer, good luck selling your boys.


----------



## countrygal

Rose1317 said:


> Darn, Countrygal, wish we were closer, good luck selling your boys.


Thanks!


----------



## Doug Hodges

countrygal said:


> We have three Alpine male goats for sale. The largest and oldest is just over two years old. He does a fine job. The two smaller and younger ones are both less than a year old and the offspring of the two-year old.
> 
> 2-year old - $75.00
> larger of the 1 year old - $45.00
> smaller of the 1 year old - $30.00



Take them to Koshkonong and sell at the Auction if you are just trying to get rid of them.


----------



## countrygal

Doug Hodges said:


> Take them to Koshkonong and sell at the Auction if you are just trying to get rid of them.



We would, but Saturday is our Sabbath.

Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## billinwv

Will have kids available end of Feb. MunchinHill and Iron-Rod bloodlines. Excellent feet, udders and temperament. Will only have a few. Registered, vaccinated, disbudded, no cae, cl etc. [email protected]


----------



## Doug Hodges

countrygal said:


> We would, but Saturday is our Sabbath.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, though.



I think you can take them Friday and leave them.


----------



## Wildfire89

I am wanting 1-2 bottle baby boys. Preferably at least 1 Nubian. The flashier the better. I live in Northwest AR (exact town is Gravette).


----------



## Caprice Acres

I recently found out I was admitted to Michigan State University College of Veterinary Medicine! This is bittersweet because if I got in, I knew I would be downsizing the farm, but it's for a good reason! Selling boer goat herd - percentages and a couple purebreds, and a purebred buck. All will be confirmed PREGNANT to SJE Countryview Ramblin' Man via BioTracking. These kids will be dual registrable ABGA/USBGA. Most of the does are dual registered ABGA/USBGA, but the two purebreds are USBGA only. Some are due first week of March, some are due late April/Early May. Some are not yet confirmed bred but will have bloodwork sent beginning of Jan and are currently in with the buck. They have all recently tested negative for CAE and Johnes and the herd has been negative for these for years now. CL abscess free herd. MOST of these goats have multiple CL negative tests as well, or were born here out of negative parents. I do not show, and most of the goats do not get grain fed unless lactating - pictures are unposed pasture pictures, not in show condition/feeding. PLEASE SEE WEBSITE FOR PICTURES and duedates! For additional pictures, please let me know you're interested and I can tag you in some FB albums with pictures of bucks, does, and past years' kids. : www.capriceacres.webs.com

Strudel 75% - 250.00
Lolita 50% (actually 75%) - 250.00
Vixen FB (USBGA) - 350.00
Crystal FB (USBGA) - 350.00
Miss Hop 50% (USBGA) Actually >75% - 250.00
Titiana 94%, great pedigree - 350.00
Vermillion 50% ABGA, 75% USBGA - actually >88% - 250.00

Waylon - traditional FB ABGA/USBGA dual reg (Reg# ABGA: 10554615) Throws solid reds (dam and 2 littermate sisters solid red) - 500.00


All does - 1700.00; Including buck 2100.00. Prefer to sell as a herd, instead of individually - so those offers will take precedence.


----------



## Candace

I have two young 9 month-old fellas that need to go to greener pastures. As much as I love my boys, they are in rut and crashing into everything looking for love.  They are sporting the goat version of Old Spice and would love to come and romance your girls.

Both are from excellent lines and promise to be big boys like their dad (black roan). $150 with papers, $200 with registration papers. I am just west of Indianapolis.


----------



## firefly81

Nigerian dwarf bottle bucklings for sale. Located in Asbury missouri. One brown one black with some white.
$100.00 cash FOR the pair


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have several goats for sale, all can be viewed on my website, www.swfarm.net .

FMG MRM Black and White Checkers (Domino x Memphis) "Checkers" April 2013 F1 grade mini alpine doeling, bred to FMG JRRM Andromeda (Andy), due May 29, will confirm pregnacy before purchase. Earned her dry leg as a doeling. $250 with breeding memo.

Blackberry x Memphis, 2 doelings from triplets. F2 mini alpines, born November 23. Blackberry has 2 legs toward her permanent championship, earned at 9 and 10 months fresh and Memphis is a finished champion buck. Blackberry's first lactation was extremely steady, finishing for a total of 1-03 411 1821 82 66. She had her first milk test this year at 30 days fresh, milking 6.8 lbs with 5.3% butterfat. These doelings have lots of show and milk potential! $300 each with registration application. One is black with some white, the other belted chamoisee. 

FMG JRRM Andromeda "Andy", March 2013 F1 mini alpine buck. Has been bred to several does and I am trying to make room to retain some 2014 bucklings. Showed well as a buckling, super wide rear leg set. $250. 

CH MilkMaidRanch N Memphis, 2010 F2 mini alpine buck, slightly higher percent alpine, kids very alpine in type, tons of dairy character, nice general appearance. He himself is a finished champion and all but one of his junior kids I own has earned her dry leg. I have him in the semen tank and retained progeny with more on the way, so it is time for him to work in someone else's herd. $400. 

If you have any questions about any of these goats, please don't hesitate to contact me. I also offer multiple goat purchase discounts and discounts to herds on milk test. May be able to work out a package deal for a starter herd. Ask me about shipping options, I can work something out!

Nancy


----------



## mustluvpits

I am looking to buy a female togenburg (sp) that has papers. Im in socal. If you have any please let me know.


----------



## DownHome

I have an Oberhasli doe available. She is trained to the milk stand and is very friendly. All of our animals are CAE negative and she is currently not bred. Asking $225 We are in Central Kansas.


----------



## DenMacII

We have 4 Nigerian Dwarf bucklings for sale born 12/24 and 12/27. 

We are located in the Ozarks about an hour from Springfield. 

Dams and Sire are registered with the ADGA. Sire is from Castlerock Farms in Vacaville, CA. Pricing starts at $100.00

Three of the four have blue eyes.

In the picture of 5 below, the center kid is a doeling, Her brother to the right has similar coloring and is blue eyed.

They will be weaned in the 2nd half of February. We will be castrating late January bucks not purchased.


----------



## Maple Hill Tina

Two, dual-registered (ADGA and AGS) Nigerian dwarf doelings for sale in Virginia. 
Doeling #1 - born 12/20/13. Dam is Enchanted Hill O'Seven, sire is Hawks View Farm Lil Duke (Moonspinner Cisco's Cree X God's Love Farm Tough Lil Dude). Cree appraised at 89 last summer, and Dude has two ADGA legs toward his CH. O'Seven has two daughters with ADGA legs and consistently produces really nice show and milk does. $350 for this doeling.
Doeling #2 - born 12/21/13. Dam is Enchanted Hill Delta, sire is Timberwood Bailey. Delta has one reserve grand champion win in ADGA. Bailey's littermate sister earned her milk star as a first freshener with over 600 pounds of milk. $325 for this doeling.


----------



## Maple Hill Tina

Here's the second doeling...


----------



## Tango

I'm interested in getting to know the Lamancha, Nubian and Boer families in my area. I'm in Savannah, TN, a mile west of the river. That is near the Alabama and Mississippi border in south mid Tennessee. Please drop me a pm if you are nearby. Just want to meet up with like-minded folks in this area basically and might be able to get a pair of doelings late spring. Just healthy home dairy goats - nothing fancy - one is really all i need but two would allow me to get a bottle calf and make cheese and they can keep each other company- will consider any percentage of Lamancha and Nubian with tiny ears. Boer percentage with dairy cross only for a buckling. Please introduce yourself and let me know if you might have any 2014 late spring kids and if I could visit. Thanks.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have decided to offer a bred mini alpine doe for sale as well. You can see more about her on my website (in signature line). Her name is FMG MRM Black and White Checkers, and will be a first freshening yearling, due May 29, 2014. She is an F1 grade with MDGA; her sire is Memphis pictured in my post above, and her dam is an unregistered mini alpine doe (I had problems getting paperwork on that doe's parents--but they were gorgeous, and Checkers' grand-dam peaked at 10 lbs of milk a day as a 2 year old!). Checkers earned her dry leg at a show as a doeling. She is for sale for $250, bred to FMG JRRM Andromeda, and will come with a service memo to record any doe babies born. I will confirm her pregnancy at 30 days bred, before she leaves.


----------



## Tango

Howdy ya'll :cowboy:
in addition to lamanchas, which i may have found already, i am also interested in myotonic (fainters) goats. would like to barter for them especially or just meet people with this breed in my area. would be ready to bring them home mid to late spring. many thanks.


----------



## vancom

Tango--where did you find your Lamanchas? I had 'em once, sold 'em and want some again! I want a doe in milk which is understandably hard to find this time of year...


----------



## sandc

I know it is early, but I wanted to get the word out early to help my chances. I want to purchase either 2 alpine or toggenburg does in milk sometime this spring, March or later. Would also be interested in an unrelated doeling and buckling as well. On the youngsters, I prefer them to either be polled or their horns left intact. I would prefer ADGA papers, but it is not a deal breaker. I am looking for good milk producers.

Preference would be within 250 miles of Ncentral Arkansas to make picking them up easier but if I have to drive further for better stock or prices it can be done.

If you are going to have what I am looking for, or can point me in the right direction please pm me as I often forget to check back in here. Thanks


----------



## SunnyDaze

Looking for a mini Nubian wether or 2 or a girl under a year old. Have an 8 month old Nubian wether that I acquired recently due to losing my two pet goats of 10 years..One we knew for a few months would have to be put down, our Sunny boy Dec 4th and Daisey unexpectedly Dec 27th. We are hearbroken to say the least. I bottle fed both. First experience with goats after moving to a rural area in upstate New York outside Saratoga and Glens Falls closer to the Vermont border. Our new little guy is now alone and needs some friends. We got him Dec.11 . He is so sweet and I am trying to give him as much time as I can but he needs a friend or 2. If any of you wonderful goat people can recommend someone on the east coast up north please let me know. Having a hard time trying to find good quality pet goats, Most of you are mid west north west south west..I am soo far east of you. Just joined this sight..Lots of information. I also have a good vet that was raised on a goat dairy farm. Might have to wait until spring to find friends for him. Just will give him lots of hugs and kisses and quality time. Any info would be appreciated. Thankyou, Dorothy


----------



## ne prairiemama

Looking for a healthy tested Saanen doe and or buck near Nebraska.  ( Feb. /beginning of March)


----------



## nehimama

countrygal said:


> We would, but Saturday is our Sabbath.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, though.


That sale barn starts taking in animals around noon on the Friday before the Saturday sale.


----------



## CarolynRenee

Looking for a PB or Registered Saanen doe or doeling. Located in N. Central Arkansas.


----------



## nehimama

I have several Mini Mancha bottle doelings for sale. They are F2 Grade Experimental, and will be registered as such. Most are F2, and there are some F3s.

Located outside of Willow Springs, MO. Please PM me with questions.


----------



## Blue Ridge

Looking for a Polled, Blue-eyed, Nigerian Dwarf Buck or Buckling, either ADGA or AGS registered or registerable.

Preferably within driving distance of central Virginia.


----------



## zookeeptd

Hello all. I'm looking for 2 or 3 pygmy goats in a few months. Will be our first so we are trying to learn all we can. We want wethers, polled or dehorned. Young and small. North west part of Miss. Pets for our family&#128516;


----------



## brettz

Located in NW Oregon. Born 12/29/13. Three males for sale (keeping their sister).

Sire: ALGEDI FARM SS CAPTAIN KID
(http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=D001522844)

Dam: CAMANNA RC MAGIC CADENCE
(http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=D001533600)

They are dam-raised but very friendly. We handle they daily. Will sell individually if you already have goats but must get pairs (or all three) if you are getting your first goats. These guys are only three weeks old so still intact. Will be castrated at 8 weeks unless one peaks your interest as a buck. All of them have been disbudded and given their first set of shots. 

(503)960-4080, Brett


----------



## zookeeptd

Those are very good looking kids! I just wish you were closer


----------



## bopperman

*I am looking for Fainters . Close to Ohio is better. I prefer the Buff color and with horns is better. I like handles for mine thanks. Here is a pic of my favorite doe with her latest twin girls and the previous twin girls . She is blue-eyed and kids well . Has the sweetest milk I have ever tasted . *


----------



## our1homestead

Looking foe Oberhaulis and Lamanchas in east Tn or close. 


Our Homestead
Http://marblecreekhomestead.blogspot.com 
Www.facebook.com/marblecreekhomestead


----------



## Tango

I wasn't able to get the does I was going to look at. They sold before my time to see them. So I am looking for one or two Lamancha doe that are fresh or will freshen in April. Need to wait until April. Good milking temperament, udder/teats, feet. Tested clean. Within driving distance of south mid TN. Prefer with one of her own kids to help her transition.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Brettz, do you have, or can you get pictures of the dam with a full udder?


----------



## horsecrazy100

Looking for a Nigerian dwarf or a mini Nubian/mini lamancha or other mini dairy breed. Located in Ontario. Willing to travel for the right doe or doeling.


----------



## dozedotz

Moon spotted PB Nubian (standard) doeling. Dam and Sire pictured below. Bottle baby born 1/28/14. Amberwood and FraJac lineage...old line Nubian...big animals. 
$250. scenicriversnubians.com or through HT


----------



## dozedotz

Sorry! Pictures didn't upload...trying again...


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Horsecrazy, are you in ontario oregon california or canada?


----------



## horsecrazy100

Oops, sorry, Ontario Canada.


----------



## cybercat

I am also looking for La Manchas but in the following states. NC, VA, KY, GA. Herd must be tested.


----------



## Doug Hodges

I have a few milkers and several kids. See my Facebook page and my website.  Mountain Home AR


----------



## dozedotz

More kids available! DOB late Jan to first week of February: One really nice, large PB Nubian buckling, buff color with white: $200. Seven PB Nubian doelings - several with moon spots. $150. - $250. Our herd tested CAE negative again in August of 2013. All of our bucks and does are G6S normal. Kids are being hand raised on the bottle or lambar.
All kids come with registration papers for ADGA. www.scenicriversnubians.com


----------



## dozedotz

The buff colored Nubian buckling we advertised and the moon spotted doeling are sold!
We still have 4 doelings (PB) available...one with spots. Thanks!


----------



## vidpro23

Looking for mini Nubian buckling (and possibly a doe or two) quality milk lines within an hour or 2 of Pensacola, Florida

PM me


----------



## southerngurl

I have two ADGA purebred nubian bucklings for sale. CAE, CL free herd. These bucks are linebred on Lynnhaven, Lonesome Doe and Saada lines. The roan buck may carry spots that can't be easily seen because of the roan coloration (dam is spotted). $250 each. We also have some reservations available for kids on their way, check our for sale page! Located in North Central Arkansas.

www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow.html

Email is preferred over pm: ashley(atsymbol)naturespets.com

Black Buck's dam: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/savanna.html
Sire (Ice Tea) http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html

Roan Buck's dam: http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/buttercup.html
Sire (Ice Tea) http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html


----------



## coso

Buck Kid For Sale: COSO Farms JHCD Yoshi

Dam: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001435289

Sire: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001628222

$125.00

Please Call 417-778-6592


----------



## SweetSong6

We have both ADGA registered and grade LaManchas due March 7-20. All kids are pulled at birth and bottle/lambar raised. Kids will be disbudded, vaccinated, and given their first round of cocci preventative before pickup at 3 weeks. The doe that we hope to have grade kids from peaked last year as a 3rd freshener at 12# per day. The doe that we hope to have registered kids from peaked at 8# as a first freshener. Our entire herd is vaccinated, CL free, and has yearly negative test results for CAE, brucellosis, and TB. Grade doe kid prices will be $150, and registered stock will be priced at $250. Unregistered buck kids will be available for $50 at 1 week old. Please respond here or PM me if interested.


----------



## dozedotz

We have two doelings and no bucklings left for sale. PB Nubian, G6S Normal, CAE tested whole herd (including bucks) negative again 8/13. Girls are now on lambar but will take a bottle with a lambar nipple. We have finally moved them outside of the cabin!! So, they are ready to go to their new homes...disbudded and tattooed, too. Thanks!! www.scenicriversnubians.com.


----------



## Doug Hodges

dozedotz said:


> We have two doelings and no bucklings left for sale. PB Nubian, G6S Normal, CAE tested whole herd (including bucks) negative again 8/13. Girls are now on lambar but will take a bottle with a lambar nipple. We have finally moved them outside of the cabin!! So, they are ready to go to their new homes...disbudded and tattooed, too. Thanks!! www.scenicriversnubians.com.



Sent you a message.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

View attachment 23618

Homesteaders special! 
One of my best does kidded today with anticipated kids EXCEPT a buck other than the one I bred her to actually fathered the kids!

Therefore, my loss is your gain. Although, dam and sire were both registered the kids are not register-able through either registry. The dam is PB LaMancha and the sire is a 1st Gen Mini-Nubian. So, these does are half LaMancha, one quarter Nubian, one quarter Nigerian Dwarf. They are also both blue-eyed! We have daughter from this doe that we LOVE! If these girls had been by the buck I intended they wouldn't be leaving.

I will take $250 for the pair, $150 each (before April 1st) AND I am traveling from southern MO to Wisconsin March 28th and will deliver along my route for no charge!


----------



## CadesLilFarm

I have a Nigerian Dwarf buck for sale. His lines are great. Sire is Gay Mor Lemon Pot O Gold, dam is Muddy Creek FIN Dasani, He has given me three great daughters, and they will be too closely related to him and his other offspring, and I am running out of room for him. I am retaining one this year, and that will make my buck barn really crammed. He is a proven herd sire. Look at his daughters and sons on my website. He also has blue eyes, white colring, and a great personality. www.cadeslilfarm.com 

Forgot to add, his name is Beaudroux ;-)

PM me if interested......

I am in Southern Illinois

Last CAE test he was negative, plans to retest after kidding.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper

They are SOLD. 


JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> View attachment 23618
> 
> Homesteaders special!
> One of my best does kidded today with anticipated kids EXCEPT a buck other than the one I bred her to actually fathered the kids!
> 
> Therefore, my loss is your gain. Although, dam and sire were both registered the kids are not register-able through either registry. The dam is PB LaMancha and the sire is a 1st Gen Mini-Nubian. So, these does are half LaMancha, one quarter Nubian, one quarter Nigerian Dwarf. They are also both blue-eyed! We have daughter from this doe that we LOVE! If these girls had been by the buck I intended they wouldn't be leaving.
> 
> I will take $250 for the pair, $150 each (before April 1st) AND I am traveling from southern MO to Wisconsin March 28th and will deliver along my route for no charge!


----------



## joyfulmama

FOR SALE: Sunbeam Shearmaster Stewart sheep shears. Have 310 C head. In good condition. $100 OBO $15 shipping.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have 2 bucklings for sale, both were born on 2/20. See the website in my signature line for pictures and details. Shipping options available--flights from Boise, ID, and other ground transports may be available.


----------



## breezywayfarm

3 Alpine & 2 Lamancha kids for sale in Dillsburg, PA or can be transported to Hopewell PA for no additional cost. Transportation available to Wheeling OH on March 2nd for a little gas money.

Can send more pictures of any upon request. Dams, dam udders, & sires pictured on website: www.breezywayfarm.com.

-Recorded Grade Alpine doe kid (she will have American doe kids). Cou blanc doeling born 2/17/14. out of Breezy Way Calvin Betty-Boop and Pearl Valley HKK Micro Manage *B. $275

-2 American Alpine buck kids. One all black with white spot on head & one chamoise. born 2/20/2014. out of Hoach's HSKK Kimora and Nestor Acres Quint Ceasar. $275 each.

-1 Purebred Lamancha buck kid. Light tan color. born 2/22/2014. out of Dalton's Way W Melanie X South-Fork Blue Moon *B. $275. 

-1 American Lamancha buck kid. Black with small white splash. born 2/25/2014. out of Dalton's Way TS Jewel X South-Fork Blue Moon *B. $250

All kids will be disbudded and tattooed if registered. All kids are also raised CAE preventative - heat treated colostrum and pasteurized milk. Please email for more information or pictures


----------



## Doug Hodges

joyfulmama said:


> FOR SALE: Sunbeam Shearmaster Stewart sheep shears. Have 310 C head. In good condition. $100 OBO $15 shipping.



I sent a message right after you posted this. Did you get it?


----------



## goatkid

I have three Nubian bucklings for sale. They are bottle babies. My herd is CAE/CL free. $35 each without papers or $100 each with registration application if taken soon. Cost goes up if I have to raise them to weaning. I live in Montana.


----------



## Tango

Would like to purchase a Lamancha doe due to freshen or in milk beginning of April. If you are thinking of selling one of your lactating does and live within driving distance of south mid tn, please pm me. I would be ready to buy her beginning of April and she should be fresh by then. Please include your location, price and a photo. Can only consider good milking temperament. Tested or closed/natural herds. Thanks


----------



## Tango

Couldn't edit my above post so I 'm adding a new one to advertise for a pb and reg. young Lamancha buck or buckling of exceptional dairy conformation lineage. Showing not a requisite. Looking to purchase him beginning August. Please keep me in mind. He will be used to breed my cross breed does and possibly a pb lamancha doe if i find her. Will possibly keep him two years and then resell so can also consider a lease if you are close by. my herd will be tested before he comes in. 

So I'm looking for the above pb Lamancha doe in milk beginning April and an exceptional lamancha buck for late summer young or kid ready to breed early december. Please pm me. It is so much easier and more pleasant to deal with ht members than it is to decipher the intentions fo so many people selling goats on cl. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SJSFarm

Two MiniMancha bucks for sale. They are both one year old, F1s. 

I also have one week old F1 buckling for sale as well. 

I can only post one pic at a time; here is the baby. He is polled.


----------



## equinecpa

I'm looking for registerable mini-nubian does/doelings and perhaps a polled buckling. I'm interested in raising polled stock. I would also consider a polled nubian doe. I'm located in Colorado.


----------



## CadesLilFarm

equinecpa said:


> I'm looking for registerable mini-nubian does/doelings and perhaps a polled buckling. I'm interested in raising polled stock. I would also consider a polled nubian doe. I'm located in Colorado.



I sent you a private message


----------



## CadesLilFarm

equinecpa said:


> I'm looking for registerable mini-nubian does/doelings and perhaps a polled buckling. I'm interested in raising polled stock. I would also consider a polled nubian doe. I'm located in Colorado.



Oooohhhh....... You are in CO. Should have read that before I sent you the message.......


----------



## Doug Hodges

I need some shears/clippers. I tried to buy the ones posted on here but never got a response after two or three pm's and the quote reply. Anyone have any to sell? I'm going to try to learn about showing this year and am going to tag along with someone on several Missouri and Kansas shows. Thanks.


----------



## SweetSong6

5 purebred LaMancha bottle bucklings, 2 can be registered. Out of strong milking genetics. Born March 4 and March 10. Disbudded. Lots of flashy colors-1 cream, 1 red, 3 chocolate and white. Whole herd CAE, tuberculosis, and brucellosis tested negative annually. Very friendly sweet boys.


----------



## CadesLilFarm

My Buck Beaudroux is still for sale. He has been tested for CAE and was negative. He has blue eyes and is a proven herd sire. $400 

www.cadeslilfarm.com


----------



## cntrywmnkw

Looking for a couple reasonably priced Nigerian Dwarf Doelings or possibly a doe & a wether around the Columbia SC area or within a 150 miles of there. I'm in Sumter County SC.


----------



## cnsranch

I have to kinder doelings left for sale they can be registered they were born 2/3/14 mom is Wilsonville pyewacket and dad is grayj homerun mom is black with frosted ears and face dad is light cream with moon spots. Pictures are on my facebook (sammi schorzman )If you want to look me up. I do not want to keep any kids this year so these girls must go.


----------



## jlagee

ISO Mini Nubian buck for early fall breeding.

I am on the eastern shore of Maryland in Caroline County - Greensboro to be exact . It would be awesome if I could find someone nearby! But I gotta do what I gotta do! So a drive won't be so bad.

I am open as to what generation Mini Nubian he is, I am more interested in his lines milking qualities. 

If you don't have one, but know someone you could network me with that would be much appreciated!!

Thanks!!
Jillian


----------



## CadesLilFarm

Beaudroux is still for sale. $400 if anyone is interested


----------



## Caprice Acres

French alpine doeling born 3/3/14. AI kid, one of triplets (I'm keeping her sister and brother...) I'd keep her too, if I could! My dad does most of my chores while I'm away and as it is we have too many, I cannot ask him to milk even more does. 

Dam is SG Grace-Hill Magnolia. Black with small white strip on poll. She is a super producer, milking just a pint shy of a gallon PER MILKING this year. Good sized teats and orifices for hand milking. She is appraised and will be on DHIR again this year. LA information on my website.

Sire is SG Sunshine Rehma Reprise. Great pedigree for milk and show on his side. 

Here is the planned pedigree: http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx

Lots of info on my website - please see the Alpine Does page to see the dam, and see the "Reference" page for more info on Reprise. 

She is disbudded, tattooed, and raised on disease prevention (she is on the bottle and will need to continue to be milk fed) Buyer can choose reg name. Our herd is neg for CAE, Johnes. 12 years abscess free, and most of our goats have multiple neg CL tests or were born here out of goats that do. (we just no longer test yearly on the main herd - We do still have a strict biosecurity screen we do on all incoming goats that includes 2x test for CL!) Please see my Biosecurity/disease testing page on my website for more information.


----------



## CadesLilFarm

mygoat said:


> French alpine doeling born 3/3/14. AI kid, one of triplets (I'm keeping her sister and brother...) I'd keep her too, if I could! My dad does most of my chores while I'm away and as it is we have too many, I cannot ask him to milk even more does.
> 
> 
> 
> Dam is SG Grace-Hill Magnolia. Black with small white strip on poll. She is a super producer, milking just a pint shy of a gallon PER MILKING this year. Good sized teats and orifices for hand milking. She is appraised and will be on DHIR again this year. LA information on my website.
> 
> 
> 
> Sire is SG Sunshine Rehma Reprise. Great pedigree for milk and show on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the planned pedigree: http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of info on my website - please see the Alpine Does page to see the dam, and see the "Reference" page for more info on Reprise.
> 
> 
> 
> She is disbudded, tattooed, and raised on disease prevention (she is on the bottle and will need to continue to be milk fed) Buyer can choose reg name. Our herd is neg for CAE, Johnes. 12 years abscess free, and most of our goats have multiple neg CL tests or were born here out of goats that do. (we just no longer test yearly on the main herd - We do still have a strict biosecurity screen we do on all incoming goats that includes 2x test for CL!) Please see my Biosecurity/disease testing page on my website for more information.



That udder looks painfully tight......


----------



## Caprice Acres

CadesLilFarm said:


> That udder looks painfully tight......


 That's at 12 hrs milk.  I don't like letting her go longer esp early in lactation because yes, she gets really full. Can't be comfortable.


----------



## blaundee

ISO Saanen does in NM


----------



## Hickoryrdg

Nigerian dwarf bucklings for sale. Some are AGS only, but I am working on ADGA, I have one buckling who is ADGA and AGS. He is horned, out of a FF doe who has a really good udder already. Located in Terlton, OK
View attachment 25507
Can get better confirmation pics if anyone is interested. I don't have pictures of the other 2 bucklings. May also consider selling a doe. CAE negative...


----------



## Capra Lane

Born Feb 8, located in north central Ohio. $250

Dam: Capra Lane ME Luciana - LA 2013 88 EVEV
Sire: Kickadee Hill NJ Jack McGurn - LA 2013 87 VVE ( E in back, rump)

Email for additional details, thanks!
Amanda


----------



## Capra Lane

Born Mar 1. Chamoise buckling, located north central Ohio. $300.

Dam: Seau a Lait Cammile - LA 2013 88+EEE
Sire: Windrush Farms Kona Samson - LA 2013 90 EEE, son of Windrush Farms IRS Saffron, 92 EEEE.

Email for additional info, thanks!
Amanda


----------



## Capra Lane

Born February 23. Cou blanc doeling, $250.

Dam: Capra Lane CS Charlotte - LA 2013 87 VVVV first freshener
Sire: Pleasant Grove ME Bugs Moran- LA 2013 88 VEE, E in head, rear legs, feet, back and rump

Email for additional information, thanks! [email protected]
Amanda


----------



## Tiff

I am in southern Nevada looking for a couple of pet goats (kids or adults), no desire to breed so whethers or any type of female please. Any breed or mix. Thank you!


----------



## krebolj

Wanted- healthy doe in milk, Alpine or Lamancha preferred. SC/ NC/ GA area.


----------



## copperpennykids

Saanen buck kid #1 Taryn's boy

Sire: Whey-to-Go Ali Baba (sire of Whey-to-Go Trillium 2X Top Ten doe)
SS: Old English The Cisco Kid
SD: Whey-to-Go Scherazade (2X GCH 2X RGCH w/ limited showing)

Dam: Whey-to-Go Taryn (LA EcEcEc, overall excellent)
DS: *B Companeros Clinton Xavier (dam is Companeros Standout Calcutta LA 92 EEEE)
DD: SGCH Whey-to-Go Tatsinda II 92 EEEE

Extremely nice - long square with a great rear leg set and high escutcheon. His dam is a lovely lovely doe with a beautiful udder with great texture. She is from the desirable "T" line - Titania (twice 92 EEEE and SGCH as well as dam and granddam to multiple Top Ten does). Ali Baba brings in lots of milk as well as beautiful rear leg set - his dam has a gorgeous udder as well, so plenty of great genetics to work with here. 

Saanen buck kid #2 Amethyst's buck

Sire: Whey-to-Go Ali Baba
SS: Old English The Cisco Kid
SD: Whey-to-Go Scherazade

Dam: Whey-to-Go Amethyst LA 91 VEEE (1X GCH, 2X RGCH)
DS: Des Ruhigestelle Viking
DD: Whey-to-Go Sapphire (1X GCH)

Amethyst is a long strong doe with a high and wide rear udder. She consistently throws kids that do very well in the show ring - generally placing GCH at their first shows. Very eye-catching and solid kids. Ali Baba is packing the milk production and Scherazade has a gorgeous udder. Really nice genetics in this package. 

Experimental Saanen Buck #3 Pizzazz's buck

This buck is a great choice for those who want a quality buck in their herd with proven genetics, lots of milk, without paying top prices. Why? Because he is an Experimental buck. Registerable buck, but kids may be experimental. If you were planning to cross your does anyway but want to bring in nice quality this may be the buck you are looking for because:

Pizzazz is a hellacious milker with an incredible udder and a long elegant body - as she matures she is a force to reckon with in the show ring. At her 2nd milk test she produced 19.5# of milk (7 weeks fresh) and she continues to increase daily. She makes it look so easy too. As a 2 year old she was #1 for production (4600 # of milk) #1 for Butterfat and #2 for Protein. Top Ten in all 3 categories.

Sire: Whey-to-Go Ali Baba (mentioned above)
SS: Old-English The Cisco Kid
SD: Whey-to-Go Scherazade

Dam: Whey-to-Go Peaches Pizzazz
DS: SG +*B Des Ruhigestelle Eins (son of SGCH DR Elentara, 2X Top Ten 2x first in her class at Nationals)
DD: Whey-to-Go Pretty Peaches (daughter of Klisses Masterpiece of Hope, the son of 4X National Champion Klisses Triumph of Hope - a Sable)

BTW, this is a true Sable in this does' background, so you are still getting essentially a Saanen (no crossing with Alpines etc).
__________________


**************************

We happily airship BUT we can also transport our goats to the following locations:

From Coeur d Alene, Idaho to:

1) Portland Oregon or anywhere enroute from Spokane WA to Portland. No charge as we are going that way ourselves. Must meet at Freeway. Early to Mid-April.

2) Seattle WA or anywhere between there and Portland OR. Same as above.

3) Anywhere between Coeur d Alene Idaho and Sioux Falls South Dakota on the I-90. This is a clean transport but you will need to pay the transporter (usually $100.00) This will happen around the first week in May.

4) Same transporter is also going all the way to Southern California and is willing to transport there as well - 

5) Coeur d Alene to Southern Idaho as well as Wyoming and Colorado. 

All are clean transports and require negative CAE herd tests as well as supremely healthy animals. You will have to discuss terms and how-tos with the particular breeder/transporter. We "may" transport other folks goats, but only in secured crates and again, tested herds. Dogs in crates are also a possibility.


----------



## copperpennykids

Pictures of the goats listed just above: (Amethyst, Taryn and Pizzazz and their buck kids):

Amethyst and her buck kid:


----------



## CadesLilFarm

Nigerian Dwarf buck for sale. I have a registered, show quality buck with great bloodlines for sale. His sire is Gay Mor MCH/CH 4fun Lemon Pot O Gold, and his dam is Muddy Creek FIN Dasani. He is blue eyed and friendly. The reason I am selling him is because he is related to 1/3 of my herd, and I just cannot use him as much as I would like. He has given me some gorgeous daughters. One of his daughters got RGCH and BOB in the KY State Fair. He is for sale at $400. I am in Southern Illinois. PM me if interested.


----------



## copperpennykids

Taryn and her buck kid:


----------



## copperpennykids

Last but definitely not least, Pizzazz and her buck kid:


----------



## IndyGardenGal

copperpennykids said:


> Last but definitely not least, Pizzazz and her buck kid:


I love all the bucklings (your whole herd really) but Pizzazz's boy is stunning.


----------



## copperpennykids

IndyGardenGal said:


> I love all the bucklings (your whole herd really) but Pizzazz's boy is stunning.


Funny how the pictures lined up - with him directly beneath her picture - side profile - they are both so loooong with great top lines.  Little apple didn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## dozedotz

Last kids of year were born yesterday (3/31/14). Herd is G6S Normal, CAE tested (last test 8/13/13) PB Nubian. Dam is Prairie Nights Hummingbird. Sire is Buttercup Acres Knox 'r Sox Off. Quads...two boys and two girls...all on bottle. More photos and information regarding lineage of dam and sire on website: www.scenicriversnubians.com
Priced at $200. each. Located in Missouri near Rolla, Salem.


----------



## dozedotz

Boy with lots of white is SOLD. Thank you!


----------



## dozedotz

We have decided that since one of the boys and both girls are SOLD that we are going to return the little spotted buckling to his dam and let her raise him...this is the first time we have ever done this with Nubians (our Kinders raised their own kids). He will still be For Sale...but we wanted you to know that he will be dam raised (we hope!). Thanks.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Omg wish he was in my budget..DM said no more 200 dollar goats for awhile


----------



## Chad

I'm Looking for a few good goats!

Not interested in large goats, but I would like to put between 2 and 4 smaller goats to work for me around my place. Anyone looking to rehome and or sell goats on the cheap in within 75 miles of Marysville, Yuba City CA please contact me through Private Message. I will give them a good home with lots of room and plenty of feed. Thanks!


----------



## billinwv

Purebred French Alpines for sale in wv. Cherry Glen, Munchinhill and Iron-rod lines. Born mid feb. Disbudded, disease free herd. Bucks 250.00 does 300.00
Dams milk 1.5-2 gal/day 304-872-2449 [email protected]. most are sundgau


----------



## MDKatie

Three Oberhasli kids for sale. 1 doe kid, 2 buck kids, all disbudded. Can go now as bottle babies, or can be reserved with a deposit for after weaning. One buck kid born 3/28, and the others born on 3/23. Doe kid is $200 with registration papers, buck kids are $75 each, or $100 for both, unregistered. Raised on CAE prevention.


----------



## dozedotz

The buckling that was returned to his dam is sold pending receipt of deposit. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jjstroz

In Chillicothe, MO. We have two dry yearlings, and two four month olds, that go back to Cream of Kansas and Kastdemur lines on the sire side. Their dam/full sister milks an easy gallon a day. Also for sale are three young bucklings that are "picks of the litter" and excellent sire material from Cozy Creek nubians. Does are $300 your choice or $250 for multiple purchases. All come with registration applications. Buck price is $200 your choice or $150 with multiple purchases.
We also have two does in milk that will be offered for sale to anyone purchasing multiple goats. You may reply to [email protected]


----------



## Aimee

I have 6 goats for sale.

$150 each
an Alpine doe 2 years old
a LaMancha doe 2 years old
two Kiko does 1 year old
a Boer buck 1 year old

a registerable Ozark Jewels LaMancha doe 1 year old $200

all could be bred because they have been running with the Boer buck and a Kiko buck.

I also have a male two year old Great Pyrenees for
sale $350
All are located in Jasper County Illinois.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

2 year old, Dry PB Nubian doe for sale. $400. She is with a buck now, possibly bred. She had a single buckling as a yearling, and averaged 6 lbs of milk a day. Easy going doe, easy to milk, sweet temperament. BlissberryxKastdemur Buck she is with has Blissberry, Pruitville, and Kastdemur lines. 

Her buckling from last year is also for sale. Flashy guy. Good temperament. $250 His sire has Saada and Pruitville lines.


----------



## ne prairiemama

without papers, 2 days old not dis-budded (We don't have a disbudding iron yet!.) 

Dam's pedigree http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001527542

Sires parents:
Dam: Nubilop Acres ShoBusiness

SS: Nubilop Acres Designer Lineage

$150.00 if you would like registration papers with him


----------



## MirandaT

One week old bucks from Buck View Ranch. 
Full blooded Myotonic/Tennessee meat goat. Dam is a Dwarf, blue eyed, moonspotted. 
Sire is full sized, blue eyes, polled.

Two brown boys have Moon spots and blue eyes. The black one has blue eyes. 

Come from healthy and small herd. If interested, or have questions, PM me. Thanks.


----------



## MirandaT

9 month old buck. Gorgeous coloring, marbled eyes, polled, and covered in moon spots. Parents are both full blooded Tennessee Meat Goats/Fainting goats. He has a high level of myotonia and literally falls over at the drop of a hat. He is loving and well mannered. I wanted to keep him for breeding meat purposes, but he got his mothers dwarf gene. He is absolutely perfect and would be a great sire if you're looking for small babies. PM me if interested.


----------



## MirandaT

One day old bucks. Full blooded Fainting goats. Parents are awesome animals, and healthy. We have never had an issue with hoof diseases or parasites. Small herd. 
These boys have remarkable coloring and are huge. Mom is a full size as is dad. They came out like mini hockey players

Will sell as bottle babies or hold til weaned. If interested PM. Prices negotiable and can send more pics.

Thank you


----------



## LomahAcres

Anyone looking for a new Nubian herd sire? I have two lovely twin boys, come with their adga PB Nubian applications. Have been disbudded, and raised on CAE Prevention. Born 3/8 - so still on the bottle / lambar at 3 feedings a day. Lines include Ozark Jewels, Nubilop acres, and even some Goddard farm. Dam is in her 3rd freshening and peaks at 8+ lbs a day easy and holds it, even at dry off last year at 9 months fresh she was still milking 7lbs. $175 each.

This is a link to their full brother (same Parents / different year) so you can see what the paperwork/lines will look like on these boys.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001661265





























These are of their dam - she is not for sale - pictures fro reference only.



















Located in SE Nebraska, Lincoln Area. Would be willing to drive out a few hours and meet for cost of gas.


----------



## dustin biery

Located in NW Arkansas. We are looking to expand our herd. Looking for Nigerian Dwarf or Nubian does. These will be in a 4H show herd, so registered is highly preferred.


----------



## Growl

Registered purebred Alpine and unregistered cross (3/4 alpine, 1/4 nubian, from good dairy lines) kids available soon. Bucklings, doelings, and wethers available. Located in northern IL.

More details to follow.


----------



## lynnabyrd

Two adorable little spotted boys for sale. Purebred Nubians, born 3/7 and 3/8. Sire for both is Living Earth George Krabbs III, pedigree info: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001598907

First pic is Blackberry Ridge Edison. Eddie's dam is Too Much Bucks Spicy Gossip, pedigree info:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001606245


Second pic is Blackberry Ridge Everett. Everett's dam is Too Much Bucks Platina Blonde, pedigree info:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001530785

Bo-Se at birth, CDT, started on cocci prevention. They each have twin sisters that I'm keeping. Both moms are giving 2+ quarts a day AND nursing twins. 

Located near Albany, Oregon.


Edit #2: Yay! Pictures!


----------



## SweetSong6

ADGA Nigerian yearling doe. $300. Clair will be one year old April 26, so she has never freshened, but is trained to the stand and is fed and handled there daily. She is a brown/ tan broken chamoisee with blue eyes. Clair was bottle raised but is not obnoxiously friendly. She loves people but prefers to be with the herd. She is from excellent milking lines and we were very excited to watch her grow, but have decided to focus on LaManchas. Entire herd CAE, TB, and brucellosis negative. Clair is current on vaccines, hoof trimming, and deworming.


----------



## jenniferpirtle

Im looking for a goat kid bottle feed or weaned. To go with my 3 months old boy. In weatherford texas!


----------



## crazy4equines

For sale ADGA Reg. Oberhasli bucklings located in northern IL. bloodlines include starlit hills, sir echo, tonka-tails, white-haven, cardinal-lanes, just to name a few. To see pictures go here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/513451-pictures-all-our-2014-kids.html


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have several nice mini alpine doelings and one very nice buckling for sale. See my webpage: http://www.swfarm.net/For_Sale.html for what's available. I can fly out of the Boise, ID airport, or meet for gas within a day's drive.


----------



## ne prairiemama

SOLD :banana:but I couldn't edit my post!!


Dam's pedigree http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001527542

Sires parents:
Dam: Nubilop Acres ShoBusiness

SS: Nubilop Acres Designer Lineage

$150.00 if you would like registration papers with him[/QUOTE]


----------



## mammabooh

I'm looking for a purebred Lamancha buckling from a disease-tested and clean herd. I would prefer a bottle baby so I can drive the car to pick him up. If you are close to me, it is possible that I would consider an adult buck.

Must be disbudded. I prefer registered stock, but would consider unregistered.

Please pm pics, prices, and lines. Thanks!


----------



## grandmajo

I have 3 purbred Nubian Bucklings for sale, will come with paperwork to be registered. $450 each

First 2 are from a set of triplets, I am retaining their sister. This is a repeat breeding from the previous season in which we retained a doe kid. She kidded this year with triplets and is milking 7.75 to 8.0 lbs. per day as a first freshener. The dam to these little boys is currently milking close to 12 lbs per day. Bucklings born 03/16/2014. $450 - Sire is *B Hoanbu Alt Mo Briongloid and dam is SG Bryrpatch BA Get Rythym. G6S Normal by parentage. Herd is blood tested negative for CAE, CL and Johne's. Disbudded, tattooed, first CD&T vaccination and cocci prevention. Located near Nettle Lake, Ohio. $450

Next is a buckling from a set of twins. I am retaining his sister. This is also repeat breeding from the previous season in which we retained a doe kid. She kidded this year with twins and is milking 7.0 lbs. per day as a first freshener. The dam to this buckling is currently milking close to 11 lbs per day. Buckling born 03/10/2014. Sire is *B Hoanbu Alt Mo Briongloid and dam is S-J Fams AingilÃ­n GhalÃ¡nta. G6S Normal by parentage. Herd is blood tested negative for CAE, CL and Johne's. Disbudded, tattooed, first CD&T vaccination and cocci prevention. Located near Nettle Lake, Ohio. $450


Pictures of the bucklings may be seen on our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/S-J-...t-Milk-Soap-Lotion-in-NW-Ohio/173408552758290


----------



## CadesLilFarm

Proce REDUCED from Nigerian Dwarf Buck. $400 now $250. S: MCH/CH Gay Mors Lemon Pot O gold . D: Muddy Creek FIN Dasani. Amazing genetics, Lost Valley, and Gay Mor and many more fabulous bloodlines. Very gorgeous buck for a wonderful price!


----------



## copperpennykids

Taryn's buck kid is sold. Congratulations, Jill!

Thank you for all of the inquiries.

Amethyst (91 VEEE) buck kid and Garnet's buck kid are still available - getting prettier every day!


----------



## mammabooh

Update...I found a buckling and will be picking him up this week.


----------



## Cali

*FOR SALE * Asking $400 for all together. 
Located in Bastrop, TX

A001655405 Sharpacres Chocolate Bunny is a 2 year old FF. She kidded 2/10 with the kids described below. Kidding was textbook-perfect and she is a fabulous mother. Bunny is not a show-quality goat, but would be a really nice family milker. She is very sweet, raised on CAE prevention and tested CAE neg in November 2013. 

The kids are sired by A001585037 Whiteoak-Bend Calvary. The doeling is solid chocolate brown, and the wether is chamoisee. 

Born 2/10/14, being raised on coccidia prevention (toltrazuril). They are growing very well, eating and browsing and super healthy. They are dam-raised but tame, as I handle them daily. They have been disbudded. 

Pictures below. Please excuse Bunny's awful haircut..

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....853_358199900985900_8837689316033282814_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....339_358200227652534_6090385855415287693_n.jpg

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...401_358200007652556_2755794114994489421_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....164_358200117652545_4588058474421621561_n.jpg


----------



## Cali

Cali said:


> *FOR SALE * Asking $400 for all together.
> Located in Bastrop, TX
> 
> A001655405 Sharpacres Chocolate Bunny is a 2 year old FF. She kidded 2/10 with the kids described below. Kidding was textbook-perfect and she is a fabulous mother. Bunny is not a show-quality goat, but would be a really nice family milker. She is very sweet, raised on CAE prevention and tested CAE neg in November 2013.
> 
> The kids are sired by A001585037 Whiteoak-Bend Calvary. The doeling is solid chocolate brown, and the wether is chamoisee.
> 
> Born 2/10/14, being raised on coccidia prevention (toltrazuril). They are growing very well, eating and browsing and super healthy. They are dam-raised but tame, as I handle them daily. They have been disbudded.
> 
> Pictures below. Please excuse Bunny's awful haircut..
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....853_358199900985900_8837689316033282814_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....339_358200227652534_6090385855415287693_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...401_358200007652556_2755794114994489421_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....164_358200117652545_4588058474421621561_n.jpg


Sold


----------



## pearsjd

* FS LaMancha Buckling *










Bottle baby buckling born 3/23/14 (black and tan), doeling not for sale


Sire: Raven's Haven's Crazy Train
Dam: Raven's Haven's Evangeline

closed CAE-neg herd

Unregistered 100.00
Registered 300.00


----------



## pearsjd

Raven's Haven's Evangeline born 2/15/2011 2nd time freshener

Sire: Rockin-CB KTL Zorro
Dam: Raven's Haven's La Luna Loca

Great milker, easy kidding

CAE-neg herd

$500.00 negotiable w/trade of reg doeling


----------



## cnsranch

Anyone live in the N.Idaho/ Spokane area or kinda close that raises pygmys? I am looking for a buckling .


----------



## LomahAcres

I have 2 Alpine/Nubian doe kids for sale - born 4/10. Disbudded, raised on CAE prevention - can be registered as Experimental - 75% Alpine 25% Nubian. 'Almost' lambar trained. Mom is a FF and currently milking out at 12lbs a day. Here is what their paperwork would look like - 

Dam's Pedigree

Sire's Pedigree





































$150 each - located in SE Nebraska. E-mail me or PM.

Alos have 2 PB Nubian buck kids - 8 weeks old, $200 each - will make some nice herd sires - this is their full brother from last year that I have retained in my herd - 
Little Black -----


----------



## ne prairiemama

Lomah I'm pming you. Just got back home from out of state!


----------



## Wonderland

NDGA registered, polled Nigerian Dwarf buck for sale in western TN. $150. He is very friendly and is tested CAE and Johnes negative (no CL ever in my herd). I can meet halfway or deliver a reasonable distance for an additional fee (determined by distance driven). Pictured is his dams 4th freshening udder not long after kidding. Please email me at tiramarfarms(at)gmail(dot)com, pm me here, or message my fb page, Tiramar Farms, for more info. I also have two wethers available, one can go with him for free. Otherwise they are $75 each or $100 for both.


----------



## wintrrwolf

LomahAcres said:


> I have 2 Alpine/Nubian doe kids for sale - born 4/10. Disbudded, raised on CAE prevention - can be registered as Experimental - 75% Alpine 25% Nubian. 'Almost' lambar trained. Mom is a FF and currently milking out at 12lbs a day. Here is what their paperwork would look like -
> 
> Dam's Pedigree
> 
> Sire's Pedigree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 each - located in SE Nebraska. E-mail me or PM.
> 
> Alos have 2 PB Nubian buck kids - 8 weeks old, $200 each - will make some nice herd sires - this is their full brother from last year that I have retained in my herd -
> Little Black -----


Love those ears on the Chamoisee!! Hmmm how far is Ne from central MO??


----------



## MDKatie

Yearling Registered Oberhasli doe, in milk. For sale. CAE and Johnnes negative, easy hand milker. To a good home only. Please call or message for details. No texts please!!!! 240-338-3112 $350 Located in Millington, MD.


----------



## cagamo

I am looking for a Nubian or Nubian X bottle doeling for my daughter. She needs to be disbudded or young enough to disbud still. We are having the worst time finding a baby this year. 

We are in SW Missouri.


----------



## ne prairiemama

wintrrwolf said:


> Love those ears on the Chamoisee!! Hmmm how far is Ne from central MO??


Ne. is connected to MO at the SE corner(of Neb to the NW corner of Mos) so not TERRIBLY far, 3-5hrs to Lomah's? (She has lots of very healthy looking friendly goats on a great farm place. I really enjoyed meeting her!) ...but the Chamoisee baby came home with me last week eep:


----------



## wintrrwolf

ne prairiemama said:


> Ne. is connected to MO at the SE corner(of Neb to the NW corner of Mos) so not TERRIBLY far, 3-5hrs to Lomah's? (She has lots of very healthy looking friendly goats on a great farm place. I really enjoyed meeting her!) ...but the Chamoisee baby came home with me last week eep:


gahhh no fair!!


----------



## Doug Hodges

cagamo said:


> I am looking for a Nubian or Nubian X bottle doeling for my daughter. She needs to be disbudded or young enough to disbud still. We are having the worst time finding a baby this year.
> 
> 
> 
> We are in SW Missouri.



Registered? Not? Price range? Age? Purpose?


----------



## cagamo

Doug Hodges said:


> Registered? Not? Price range? Age? Purpose?


I like the idea of registered because the rest of my herd is but my daughter doesn't care right now. Price range: $125-$150. Age: as young as possible. Purpose: she will be a homeschool ag credit and milking pet. She is also replacing a doe that my daughter has that we are not going to breed anymore. The last two kidding years have been horrible and she doesn't want to do it again but wants a milking doe.


----------



## Doug Hodges

It's late to be getting a Doeling. A lot of mine are 4 months old or nearly that. Currently I don't know of any. You should watch craiglist. They are listed there quite regularly. Just be careful about getting disease free.


----------



## cagamo

Doug Hodges said:


> It's late to be getting a Doeling. A lot of mine are 4 months old or nearly that. Currently I don't know of any. You should watch craiglist. They are listed there quite regularly. Just be careful about getting disease free.


I know it's late in the year. I have told her she may have to wait till next year. In our area, on craigslist, there haven't been any girls that I would be willing to buy this year. In fact, there have been few girls period. (We have been looking all spring.) And yesterday, we went through the drama of a bad seller playing us and another. Too many tears turned me off craigslist. Was hoping someone here did some late breeding. Thanks!!


----------



## Doug Hodges

cagamo said:


> I know it's late in the year. I have told her she may have to wait till next year. In our area, on craigslist, there haven't been any girls that I would be willing to buy this year. In fact, there have been few girls period. (We have been looking all spring.) And yesterday, we went through the drama of a bad seller playing us and another. Too many tears turned me off craigslist. Was hoping someone here did some late breeding. Thanks!!


Not Nubians but.......From Facebook

Reg. LaMancha doeling and Reg. French Alpine doeling. These are the last 2 kids we will have available till Fall. Take both doelings for $450.00 and I will give you a reg. Alpine yearling buck. Located in Cave City Best to call or text me @ 870-758-0376


Are you on facebook? This lady has two bottle doelings for sale. $150 each near Kansas City. https://www.facebook.com/natalie.wagle.7?fref=ufi


----------



## 2happymamas

I have 2-3 mini-nubian bucklings for sale that were born yesterday evening. Will be ready to go the first week of August. They will have had their first dose of CD-T and started on cocci prevention. CAE/CL negative herd with most recent testing in March 2014. Disbudded. Will be wethered on Monday unless request to leave intact prior to this date. Will post pictures once the rain stops. Located in Indianapolis. Asking $175 each. Registration paperwork will be provided if left intact.

I have posted a few pictures on a thread in this forum but will post better ones tomorrow. The multi-colored one would make a great herd sire


----------



## SJSFarm

Nubian doe in milk with her twin bucklings, $250
Can be registered. 

Comes from CAE negative herd. 

She does not like to be machine milked, that why she is being sold.

I'm listing her for a friend 

She is located in western NY.


----------



## wintrrwolf

SJSFarm said:


> Nubian doe in milk with her twin bucklings, $250
> Can be registered.
> 
> Comes from CAE negative herd.
> 
> She does not like to be machine milked, that why she is being sold.
> 
> I'm listing her for a friend
> 
> She is located in western NY.


To bad your so far.


----------



## breezywayfarm

Two Lamancha buck kids available. These boys & their dams are gorgeous. They are out of excellent genetics. Raised on CAE prevention, disbudded, utd on vaccinations, tattooed, and ready to be weaned. Both are out of South-Fork Blue Moon *B. First, solid black buck born 3/14/2014 is out of Dalton's Way TS Pebbles. The second is black with white spots born 3/21/2014 and is out of Ikswoned's 777 Badda Bing. Both are priced at $100 without papers, or $250 with registration papers. Full pedigrees can be seen on my website. These boys are gorgeous...tons of style, smoothly blended, strength, and flare out nicely from hip to pins. 

American Alpine buck kid for sale. Raised CAE prevenative, disbudded, utd on vaccinations, and tattooed. He is a cou clair born 5/17/2014 out of Breezy Way Manage Darla X Pearl Valley HKK Micro Manage *B & is priced at $275 with papers or $100 without. Beautiful buck kid with tons of substance, style, width between the hocks, and very smoothly blended. His full 2013 sister has a beautiful udder. 

Also have a proven registered American Alpine buck for sale for $300. Nestor Acres Quint Caesar, full pedigree & picture along with dam's picture on website. He has filled out tremendously since his yearling picture. Dam milked 14 pounds on milk test last year. Yearling milking daughter has beautiful udder & tons of milk!! 

Located in Hopewell, PA 16650.

www.breezywayfarm.com


----------



## SJSFarm

The Nubian doe and bucklings in western NY has been sold


----------



## ne prairiemama

wintrrwolf said:


> gahhh no fair!!


lol


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I still have doelings, a buck, and now some mini alpine milkers for sale. I have more mini alpine kids that I would also be willing to sell, so if you see something you are interested in, let me know. See my sale page- http://swfarm.net/For_Sale.html for more info. Located in S. Idaho. Shipping options are available and we are a CAE and abscess free herd. All milking does are on DHI testing.


----------



## ne prairiemama

Frosted Mini's said:


> I still have doelings, a buck, and now some mini alpine milkers for sale. I have more mini alpine kids that I would also be willing to sell, so if you see something you are interested in, let me know. See my sale page- http://swfarm.net/For_Sale.html for more info. Located in S. Idaho. Shipping options are available and we are a CAE and abscess free herd. All milking does are on DHI testing.


Very nice looking goats you have!


----------



## moonspinner

Have three doelings from my drop dead gorgeous silver Kingwood son who has two legs in both AGS and ADGA. One is chammy w/white, another black w/brown moonspots and her silver sister. The chammy I would consider show quality and from my best udder doe. 
Also have two adorable boys destined to be pet wethers.
Disbudded, etc from disease-tested, AGS herd. 
Prices from $125 to $300. Located 40 miles south of Buffalo NY.
Please visit my site for pix and info: www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner


----------



## SkeeterBlue

We have two bucklins for sale, 50% Saanen, 50% British Guernsey. $25 each if you bottle feed them. Smithfield, VA. CAE, CL, and Johnes tested free herd.


----------



## Vtsuz

What is a reasonable price to charge for a doeling/buckling Alpine/Nubian, unregistered, disbudded, herd not tested for disease? And what is the market for a wether?


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have decided to offer 1 free breeding in the fall to any of my bucks for does or doelings bought this year (doelings may have the breeding next year if held over as dry yearlings). This will be a "driveway" breeding only.

I also will consider leasing out my buck, Memphis, if he does not sell.


----------



## Toaheedliinii

*Astoria, Oregon *We are reducing our herd numbers and selling several of our Nigerian Dwarf goats. Our farm is in Astoria, Oregon, located 100 miles west of Portland Oregon. Prices range from $75-$300, we are offering two does in milk, a yearling doe, and two pet wethers! Group discounts 4H/FFA, discounts for multi purchase. Rosasharn and Algedi genetics.

All of our breeding stock (this excludes the pet wethers) are registered with ADGA (American Dairy Goat Association). The herd tested negative for CAE/CL/Johne's in June 2013 copy available upon request. All goats are disbudded.

For more details, please check out our website http://toaheedliinii.weebly.com or message me at [email protected] for more information. Free delivery available to any show we are attending.


----------



## 2happymamas

I have one all white, F1 mini-saanen buckling for sale. Can be registered. Dam is ADGA registered American Sannen and sire is a registered purebred Nigerian. Located in Indiana. Will sent pictures and more info, if requested.


----------



## Wonderland

Tiramar Cookie Monster. May 9, 2014. NDGA. Disbudded. Located in west TN, can transport a ways for the cost of gas (or nothing if I'm already headed that way).
































Cookie comes from an "oops" breeding in which her dam broke into the buck pen, so I do not know who the sire is yet. I will be sending off a DNA sample soon to determine the sire and register her. This is the pedigree of either the sire or the grandsire, depending on what DNA reveals: http://www.tiramarfarms.com/#!beetlejuice-pedigree/c10nt 

She is a really friendly little doe full of personality. Her dam is one of the hardiest animals in the herd, with good parasite resistance, easy births, and wonderful mothering skills. Her dam has a nice udder with good orifice size and is producing about 1-1.5 lbs on once a day milkings (feeding babies the rest of the time). I do wish her teats were longer. Cookie will be ready to go in early August. Whole herd is tested CAE and Johnes negative, no CL ever in the herd. More info and pictures of the dam (and two possible sires) is available on my website. $300 

I also still have a buck and a wether available, more info on website.


----------



## copperpennykids

Last of the Saanens this year. We have transport available for the buck kid to Nationals (Louisville Kentucky) or enroute between Spokane WA and Louisville Kentucky.

Amethyst's buck kid:

View attachment 31159


View attachment 31160


Whey-to-Go Amethyst LA 91 VEEE

View attachment 31161


Tegan's doe kid:

View attachment 31162


This doe kid is still a good size for air transport... 

PM for more details or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## 2kidsdad

WTB a couple milk goats. I live in Northwest FL have Dexters, Berkshires, Chickens etc. Never had goats or milked an animal (may milk the dexters in the future). Prefer registered animals that are proven. I like Nigerians but there production seems to be a concern. La manchas seem to be an option (based on what I read). I would like to stay away from really big goat. I you have something you think I'd like lmk.. I like to barter also if that interest you..


----------



## ozark_jewels

I have one Registered Purebred Nubian buckling who needs a home. He is my favorite from this past kidding season. He is an Ozark Jewels Tux's Drama Queen son, sired by J2K Capraio By Royal Decree. Sire and Dam pedigree and pictures are on my website, www.ozarkjewels.net
This buckling is a February kid, large and healthy. Never been sick. He is disbudded, tattooed, well-grown, raring to go to his own herd. With proper feeding and care, easily able to cover does this fall. He has not been started on grain yet so he could be slowly started by his new owners on their choice of feed. Very mellow personality. CL-Free, annually-CAE tested herd. Pictures attached. Located near Mountain Grove, MO. Delivery may be able to be arranged, depending on your location. 
$250


----------



## ozark_jewels

I forgot that I only have juvenile pics of Royal(his sire) on my site. So here is a pic of Royal last fall.

Got to make time to update my site!


----------



## solbergfarm

beautiful, successfully shown nigerian bucklings for sale. Please visit website at www.solbergfarm.com for pictures.


----------



## wintrrwolf

ozark_jewels said:


> I have one Registered Purebred Nubian buckling who needs a home. He is my favorite from this past kidding season. He is an Ozark Jewels Tux's Drama Queen son, sired by J2K Capraio By Royal Decree. Sire and Dam pedigree and pictures are on my website, www.ozarkjewels.net
> This buckling is a February kid, large and healthy. Never been sick. He is disbudded, tattooed, well-grown, raring to go to his own herd. With proper feeding and care, easily able to cover does this fall. He has not been started on grain yet so he could be slowly started by his new owners on their choice of feed. Very mellow personality. CL-Free, annually-CAE tested herd. Pictures attached. Located near Mountain Grove, MO. Delivery may be able to be arranged, depending on your location.
> $250


Oh he is gorgeous! Why you have to sell him now?? My budget plan was to get another buck/ling in either September or February!


----------



## Frosted Mini's

American alpine doe for sale, 3 year old, third freshener. SG Soldier-Mtn Wapiti 1*M. She earned her SG as a 2 year old and appraised FS90 VEVE. Lots of potential with her, I just have too many goats! Pictured as a 2 year old. $500


----------



## copperpennykids

copperpennykids said:


> Last of the Saanens this year. We have transport available for the buck kid to Nationals (Louisville Kentucky) or enroute between Spokane WA and Louisville Kentucky.
> 
> Amethyst's buck kid:
> 
> View attachment 31159
> 
> 
> View attachment 31160
> 
> 
> Whey-to-Go Amethyst LA 91 VEEE
> 
> View attachment 31161
> 
> 
> Tegan's doe kid:
> 
> View attachment 31162
> 
> 
> This doe kid is still a good size for air transport...
> 
> PM for more details or e-mail me at [email protected]



Doe kid is SOLD. Buck still available with transport along these interstate highways:

I90 to I25 to I80 to I29 to I70 to I64. All the way to Louisville Kentucky.


----------



## southerngurl

I have one doeling left this year and she is a stunner! Would love to keep her but I cannot handle any more goats, I still need to sell some adults to keep the two I've already retained!

N Central Arkansas. CAE/CL free herd. 

Dam is linebred on Kastdemur FS Santa Cruz, (top ten milker 92EEEE). Sire is linebred on Saada and Kastdemur. Dam's sire is half pruittville. Dam kidded with triplets as a yearling and has a beautiful well attached udder. All three kids are gorgeous so far.

Dam:
SS: PRUITTVILLE'S NL MOON RIVER
S: BANDED ROCK SANTA ANA'S GUSTY
SD: LONESOME-DOE SANTA ANA WINDS
LAYTON HOLLOW MAYBELLINE
DS : BLISSBERRY SANTA'S LIL' HELPER
D: LONESOME-DOE ISABELLE
DD : LONESOME-DOE WOMAN OF ISHTAR
Sire:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001667840



$350




























Also have her brother for sale: $125. 









Dam's yearling udder, 2 weeks fresh:


----------



## southerngurl

Also have an ADGA nubian buckling out of another breeding available. He is ready to wean. Big, *awesome breed* character, lots of bone, correct. Just a really sharp little guy. 
North Central Arkansas. CAE and CL free herd. Big boy, he's going to be a large buck. Wants to breed everything. Dam and full sister pictured. Sister freshened with a nice little udder (had a single buckling though so not as developed as I'd like). I retained his full brother last year and his kids have been gorgeous. These bloodlines have nice dispositions as well, quiet, easy to handle. Easy to milk. Dam, Grand Dam and Great Grand Dam were all easy to hand milk with nice teat size and large orifices. Plenty of milk too. Linebred. $200

Dam: Layton Hollow Baby's Mayflower : http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/mayflower.html
Sire: Lonesome-Doe Devonshire Tea : http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/sires.html
www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow.html












DAM:


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have reduced the prices on my mini's for sale to try to get them moved out and also made a few package discounts for multiple goat purchase. See my website in my signature line.


----------



## ne prairiemama

Frosted Mini's said:


> I have reduced the prices on my mini's for sale to try to get them moved out and also made a few package discounts for multiple goat purchase. See my website in my signature line.


I wish I was close enough! They are beautiful!!


----------



## yankfiction

Nubians, LaManchas, & Experimental Grade goats for sale.
Weaned doelings, breeding bucklings, and adult milkers available. Perfect for milk production or as pets.

â¢ All dams and sires are ADGA registered
â¢-Goats are part of a closed herd in IL
â¢-Tested negative for CL, CAE, & Johnes
â¢-DHI records available

Doelings are $250 and breeding bucklings are $350.
To reserve a goat for purchase, a $100 deposit is required.
If you require health papers to take goats out of state, please let us know at least two weeks prior to pickup. We require the buyer to pick up any additional costs for health certificates/travel/shipping arrangements. We have scrapie tags available. 

For more info and pictures of available kids, please call (217) 643-2314 or email [email protected]. Thank you!

PRAIRIE FRUITS FARM & CREAMERY
www.prairiefruits.com
Farmstead Goat Cheeses, Goat Milk Gelato, Organic Fruits, and Farm to Table Meals, Champaign, IL


----------



## ozark_jewels

wintrrwolf said:


> Oh he is gorgeous! Why you have to sell him now?? My budget plan was to get another buck/ling in either September or February!



Well, if he is still here in September........ This boy will be separated from the girls soon and will be available till he sells. He is too nice to be a meat boy!


----------



## wintrrwolf

ozark_jewels said:


> Well, if he is still here in September........ This boy will be separated from the girls soon and will be available till he sells. He is too nice to be a meat boy!


Deal I will plan for it then. If you sell him beforehand then good for you but if not YEAH for me!! :grin: Do you see that heart, I love that!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

FOR SALE: $350
Goldenwood ABE Ginger Rose
2yr old FF ADGA registered American LaMancha doe in milk, CAE negative as of May 13 2014, CL clean.

Ginny kidded out on March 8th with twin does, text book delivery and peaked at over a gallon a day milking. She has WONDERFUL stand manners, eager to come out and be milked, very patient and easy to hand milk, wonderful for beginners. I am only selling her because I kept a daughter in my herd and I need to cut down on numbers. 

This girl is hardy, maintains her weight very well while in milk and threw some beautiful kids this year. Her ONLY downfall is she can be aggressive towards strangers, she has tried to butt a hand or two when a new person tries to pet her through the fence. However my friend assisted in taking photos and was able to handle her with ease. She is extremely friendly and loving with me and my family (bottle raised doe) but she isn't someone I would let just anyone go in and pet.

Her pedigree can be found here -> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001586758
This girl has some impressive lines behind her, she is the grandaughter of SGCH Fir Meadow Mi Rosine & SGCH +*B Fir Meadow Soon Valiant. You also have Tempo, Lucky*Star's and Quixote's throughout her pedigree as well.

Justine
Goldenwood Farm - Canby, OR
AGDA Registered LaManchas and Grades
CAE & CL clean herd


----------



## Donna1982

Why do you have to be so far away Golden wood. ..


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

I should have sent her back with Susie this Spring to you Donna!

If you could find transport for Ginny you could get her out there...but transport costs a pretty penny  .

Justine


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I am planning a trip dates undecided at the moment, but probably about end July/beginning August. I can transport goats from CAE/CL free clean herds only from Idaho to the NE corner of WY, possibly as far as Minnesota (if the other driver is willing to transport from there).


----------



## BarbadosSheep

I have decided to sell my small herd of registered Nubians. These are all high end goats, with Pruittville and Kastdemur bloodlines. 

This is Banded Rock Mystic River DOB 04/01/12. She has freshened once, and I am selling her doe kid also. $450 for the pair or $300 if you are just interested in her. This photo was taken last year. She's a dam raised goat, but is very friendly and leads well. All of my goats are from the same CAE free herd and were tested last year when I got them. *http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001600310

*
This is Banded Rock Moonlight Sonata. DOB 02/15/12. She has freshened once but is dry now. possibly rebred to registered buck. She is $300. She is not crazy about being caught, but leads well. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001600316

This is Beaver Dam Blondie&#8217;s Josh DOB 02/13/13. He is a little fella, due to being stunted as a young kid, but he's very healthy and is a proven stud. And he's only a little over a year old so he will grow more. He carries the genetics of one of the largest bucks ever produced. He's friendly and easy to manage. He is $250. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001625023 

This doeling was sired by Beaver Dam Blondie&#8217;s Josh and is out of Banded Rock Mystic River. She was born 3/15/14 and is disbudded. She is eligible for ADGA registration. She's dam raised and pretty tame. I am asking $200 for her, or $450 for her and her mother together


----------



## nehimama

For sale in Willow Springs is Nehi Minis AJ Delaware, an F2 MiniMancha first freshener. Registered with MDGA, TMGR & IDGR. Asking price is $150.00. Pics of dam's udder available upon request. Selling as I'm not completely happy with her udder. Weak attachments, but nice large, easy-to-milk teats. I'm also not real thrilled with her rear leg angulation. Entire herd tested NEGATIVE for CAE. TEsted yearly.


----------



## copperpennykids

copperpennykids said:


> Last of the Saanens this year. We have transport available for the buck kid to Nationals (Louisville Kentucky) or enroute between Spokane WA and Louisville Kentucky.
> 
> Amethyst's buck kid:
> 
> View attachment 31159
> 
> 
> View attachment 31160
> 
> 
> Whey-to-Go Amethyst LA 91 VEEE
> 
> View attachment 31161
> 
> 
> Tegan's doe kid:
> 
> View attachment 31162
> 
> 
> This doe kid is still a good size for air transport...
> 
> PM for more details or e-mail me at [email protected]


DOE IS SOLD (and in her new home in Arkansas!) 

Buck kid still available.


----------



## kim18252

Hi, I'm looking for a saanen doe that is for sale in or near Pennsylvania.. Would someone be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## julieq

We've been running two small businesses and the miniature dairy goats and we're just worn out. We're doing an entire herd sell out of clean, high quality ADGA registered nigerian dwarf goats. Some Superior Genetic and show lines. Individually, or group discounts.
http://www.qsfdairygoats.com


----------



## Wonderland

I'm currently "rearranging" my herd. Not really downsizing, but I need to move out some animals that I have too many close relatives to. (All Nigerians)

CHW CJS Beetlejuice. Intact buck. Polled. $300
S: CHW BW Captain Jack Sparrow
SS: ARMCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch ++*S E
SD: CHW AR Once in a Blue Moon, 2xGCH dry, 1x RsCH Jr
D: Piddlin Acres Piroette
DS: ARMCH Green Gate King Midas +S
DD: Goodwood Will O the Wisp E

Wonderland Lord Licorice. Intact buck. Polled. $100
&#65279;S: CHW CJS Beetlejuice
SS: CHW BW Capt. Jack Sparrow, 1x GCH Jr
SD: Piddlin Acres Piroette, 1x RsCH Dry Doe
D: Lazy Q Bodacious Chocolate Brownie
DS: Milky Whey's Apollo
DD: Moe Moe Acres Ashley Star

Sawdust Trail Sandy Mae. Doe. Currently due to kid in late August, but will be ready to leave after her kids are weaned or earlier if someone buys them all as a package. $350
S: Pride of Texas Speedy Gonzalez 2x RsCH Buck, 1x RsCH Jr 
D: Lazy Q Bodacious Chocolate Brownie
SS: MCH/PGCH Woodhaven Farms Pepe Le Pew 
SD: Lost Valley Andrea Gail
DS: Milky Whey's Apollo
DD: Moe Moe Acres Ashley Star

Located in west TN. Transport can be arranged to nearby states. 

More info and pictures are available on my website sale page: http://www.tiramarfarms.com/for-sale/


----------



## moonspinner

I have three quality doe kids from great lines. Two are twin sisters: Dreahook P Showbiz X Sisters Three IW Sora. Sire is from two MCH parents and dam is Dragonfly and Lost Valley. Plenty of show and milk in this family tree. These girls are lovely - long, level, stylish with substance. $300
I also have a three month red/brown w/white chamoisee: Lost Valley KW Ironwood*S Moon Spinner's Fauna Rose. Sire is Kingwood son w/champion legs and dam from Cornerstone Nekoda (rated 89) X Sugar Creek Sally's Stella2*D. $250 (only because I'm anxious to sell) or will consider trade for herdsire of equal value.
Located western NY 40 miles south of Buffalo.
Please visit my site for pix and more info: www.angelfire.com/moon2/moonspinner


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I am dispersing my entire herd of miniature alpines to focus on my Nigerians and alpines. In the group, there are:

6 senior does, 2 of which are finished champions with MDGA.
8 Junior does, 2 are from an AI breeding, 1 from an SG alpine doe (LA 90 as a 2 year old), ots of excellent bloodlines in these babies.
2 bucks, 1 finished champion, 1 polled buckling from an SG doe

That's 16 goats total. $3500 for the herd or will price individuals. These are excellent quality goats with great bloodlines and milk very well. Only selling due to time constraints. I love my mini's best, but have had better luck selling the other breeds I own. I've gotta cut somewhere, and the mini's drew the short straw. 

You can view the goats on my website: www.swfarm.net.


----------



## 92utownxj

I'm looking for a Nubian buckling/buck for sale preferably around Indiana, Ohio, Illinois, or Kentucky. I'm a hour south of Indianapolis. I'd like to be able to breed with him this fall. I'm looking for high milk production. 

If anyone has one of knows of anything feel free to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## luckyinkentucky

Purebred Nubian Buckling in for sale in Kentucky 
Good Bloodlines, CAE negative parents, disbudded, tattooed etc. He's the last one for this year, and I would like to milk his mom to get some milk put in the freezer for next kidding season, so I am asking $100 for him. Plus his brother will be going to his new home in 2 weeks, so it would be a good time for him to find a new home as well. He was born 5/31/14. I don't get a chance to check my account very often so email is a better option to contact me. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## brettz

Born 3.15.14
Bloodlines include Mystic Acres, Piddlin Acres, Pecan Hollow - http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001577682&DamNum=D001527109
Will be registered with ADGA before sale.
Located near Portland, OR
$250 or, if purchased with dam, $400 for pair.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

Goldenwood ABE Ginger Rose has been sold, thank you for everyone who was interested!

Justine


----------



## Frosted Mini's

All of the mini does have sold. I still have 2 mini alpine bucks available, CH MilkMaidRanch N Memphis is a 4 year old finished champion with MDGA with very nice daughters. FMG CYB Cabri is a polled buckling from an SG alpine doe, LA 90 VEVE as a 2 year old and my polled Nigerian buck.


----------



## ~PrairieGirl~

I have been raising goats for 8 years now. These are the ones I have kept for myself over the years. They are all nubian crosses and range from one year old and up. They consist of four does and one wether. Three of them have been in milk and produced a gallon a day when fresh. If you have any interest or know someone who would give them a good home please let me know. Questions? Please ask, if I start I will gush on all day.
Thanks


----------



## wintrrwolf

I like the white one 
No really like the big white one in the front, lucky for me you are to far away.


----------



## FarmFamily

We are moving and need to sell our 2 bucks. 5N Farm's Augustus was born 4-22-14. He is the product of a successful AI performed by Global Genetics in College Station. Gus is out of J&R Spirit's Dakota Playboy and our doe Little Bluestem Dolly. He's a promising little guy. ASking $400.

We also have Seco Creek Farm RTA Renegade. Renny is a sweet guy with a nice pedigree. He was born 3-13-13 and is ready for your ladies.asking $250.

These boys come from healthy CAE and abscess free herds. We are located in Segno, TX. Please call me for further information. Thank you, Jennifer 936 685 7240, 936 223 6418


----------



## Donna1982

Hope this is okay to post here. If not please delete it admins. 

We have 4 LGD puppies for sale (3 boys 1 girl). They have been with goats since birth and have been exposed to chickens, and farm cats since 3 weeks of age. They are already showing amazing protection possibilities. All of them go out with the goat to browse and bark at strange things. 

First up is Cry Baby or Baby. She is the only girl and she LOVES her bucks. She sticks with most of the day but will go out with the girls once in awhile if someone else is with the boys. She does sleep with the bucks.

Next is Brown Boy Or BB. He is a hoot and half. This pup has so much personality. He is very chilled pup but will take charge when he needs to. He hangs mostly with the baby goats right now. 

Then we have Growler. He has been one of my favorites since birth. He is very protective and will growl and bark like he's 200 pounds. 

And last but surely not least. Is Diesel, this pup loves his girls. He walks every morning to the milk house with them and walks them back to the barn. He has done this since he 5 weeks old. Let me tell you it took him forever to stumble and dodge large fat milkers. 

They are 1/2 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Kangal, and 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd. All puppies will come with their first rounds of puppy shots, and de-worm. 

We are asking 200.00 and we can ship them to most states (buyers cost). We have found a ground transport for about 100.00. http://www.855petship.com/CoverageMap.aspx


----------



## Pony

Donna1982 said:


> Hope this is okay to post here. If not please delete it admins.
> 
> We have 4 LGD puppies for sale (3 boys 1 girl). They have been with goats since birth and have been exposed to chickens, and farm cats since 3 weeks of age. They are already showing amazing protection possibilities. All of them go out with the goat to browse and bark at strange things.
> 
> First up is Cry Baby or Baby. She is the only girl and she LOVES her bucks. She sticks with most of the day but will go out with the girls once in awhile if someone else is with the boys. She does sleep with the bucks.
> 
> Next is Brown Boy Or BB. He is a hoot and half. This pup has so much personality. He is very chilled pup but will take charge when he needs to. He hangs mostly with the baby goats right now.
> 
> Then we have Growler. He has been one of my favorites since birth. He is very protective and will growl and bark like he's 200 pounds.
> 
> And last but surely not least. Is Diesel, this pup loves his girls. He walks every morning to the milk house with them and walks them back to the barn. He has done this since he 5 weeks old. Let me tell you it took him forever to stumble and dodge large fat milkers.
> 
> They are 1/2 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Kangal, and 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd. All puppies will come with their first rounds of puppy shots, and de-worm.
> 
> We are asking 200.00 and we can ship them to most states (buyers cost). We have found a ground transport for about 100.00. http://www.855petship.com/CoverageMap.aspx


What breed(s) are they?


----------



## Donna1982

Pony said:


> What breed(s) are they?


1/2 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Kangal, and 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd


----------



## Xplorer

Beautiful puppies, good thing my wife doesn't browse the goat section or we'd have another puppy/dog.


----------



## Donna1982

QUOTE=Xplorer;7191830]Beautiful puppies, good thing my wife doesn't browse the goat section or we'd have another puppy/dog.[/QUOTE]

Annnnd which places does she read mostly? :happy2: Thank you we are very pleased with them so far. They are great pups.


----------



## SJSFarm

I have three MM bucks available, $100 each


----------



## GoldenDAlpines

We currently have two really nice Alpine bucklings available for sale.
Prices are listed, or better offer. Discount available if both are purchased together, or if your herd is on LA/DHIR.

1st) E10- broken belted cou blanc Alpine buckling, born on 5/19/14- $200
Sire: *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper
Dam: Hull's HBN Jenna Vieve

2nd) E11- chamoise Alpine buckling, born on 5/19/14- $200
Sire: *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper
Dam: Hull's HBN Jenna Vieve

Photos are showing E10 and E11 bucklings at 3 months old, their dam's udder from this year, and a few photos of their granddams/greatgranddams...
Photos of parents of all kids can be seen on our website or if you email.


These twin brothers are both really nice, they have long bone pattern and show level toplines and rumps. Very dairy, yet showing strength, these boys will grow to be HUGE bucks, they are straight in the legs with great angulation, and cut high and wide in the escutcheons.
The cou blanc buckling is slighter longer throughout than his brother.

These boys will be milky bucks, and should produce daughters who average more than 10 pounds per day.

Their dam, Hull's HBN Jenna Vieve, is averaging 12 pounds per day this year, as a 2 year old first freshener. 
She scored VV+V 86 this year, apprasier loved her and said she just needed time to mature and gain weight. 
Her dam, GCH Hull's IRS Joyful 5*M, placed 9th in 5-6 year olds at ADGA Nationals, and also scored VEVE 90 in linear appraisal this year.
Their sire, *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper, has several daughters who are averaging 11 pounds per day as first fresheners.

These boys will be ready to breed this fall!


We have Hull's, Willow Run, Redwood Hills, Vance's, Strawberry-Fields and more in our Alpines' pedigrees, all come from heavy milking lines and show lines.
We got our herd CAE tested through BioTracking, and results came back negative for the whole herd.
Our entire herd has been negative for CAE, CL, soremouth, Johnes, and other diseases since we started raising goats five years ago.
We practice strict coccidiosis prevention on all kids, and deworm as needed, and CDT vaccinate yearly.
We bottle-feed, disbud, and tattoo all kids born on our farm and before they are sold.

You can see photos, pedigrees, prices, and more info at our website: http://goldendeltaalpines.weebly.com/


----------



## DaveHurd69

I'm new at this, what is your location?
Thank you very much,
Dave

Now I see I've even posted it on the wrong posting


----------



## Donna1982

Donna1982 said:


> Hope this is okay to post here. If not please delete it admins.
> 
> We have 4 LGD puppies for sale (3 boys 1 girl). They have been with goats since birth and have been exposed to chickens, and farm cats since 3 weeks of age. They are already showing amazing protection possibilities. All of them go out with the goat to browse and bark at strange things.
> 
> First up is Cry Baby or Baby. She is the only girl and she LOVES her bucks. She sticks with most of the day but will go out with the girls once in awhile if someone else is with the boys. She does sleep with the bucks.
> 
> Next is Brown Boy Or BB. He is a hoot and half. This pup has so much personality. He is very chilled pup but will take charge when he needs to. He hangs mostly with the baby goats right now.
> 
> Then we have Growler. He has been one of my favorites since birth. He is very protective and will growl and bark like he's 200 pounds.
> 
> And last but surely not least. Is Diesel, this pup loves his girls. He walks every morning to the milk house with them and walks them back to the barn. He has done this since he 5 weeks old. Let me tell you it took him forever to stumble and dodge large fat milkers.
> 
> They are 1/2 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Kangal, and 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd. All puppies will come with their first rounds of puppy shots, and de-worm.
> 
> We are asking 200.00 and we can ship them to most states (buyers cost). We have found a ground transport for about 100.00. http://www.855petship.com/CoverageMap.aspx


Since I do not see where to edit my post I hope its okay doing it this way. The girl has a sale pending on her. So we only have 3 males left.


----------



## DaveHurd69

Where are you located?


----------



## Donna1982

DaveHurd69 said:


> Where are you located?


Are you asking me or some one else? I am in oologah Oklahoma. It is north of Tulsa.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I have reluctantly decided to offer this boy for sale, he is a beautiful buck out of some of the most tried and true genetics that have been carefully crafted to produce this handsome fellow. He is ready to work for you this fall. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001671190 His page on our website http://udderlysoutherndairygoats.weebly.com/udderly-southerns-van-helsing.html First time showing he took CH and won the champion challengers http://www.georgiagoat.com/results/2014 Monroe Show results.pdf His Dam is Grace Point Cherry Kiss 89 EEVV Grandam Pleasant Cherry Cuddler 90VEEE Will consider cash off for the following, anyone who participates in ADGA performance programs, (-$50) or some one who is already doing AI and I can get some straws back (-$100). Otherwise price is firm. May trade for 30 06 if you dont know what that is dont worry about it. I was told by the appraiser to hang onto him but by the end of the season I will have to sell all my bucks.


----------



## marusempai

Cannon_Farms said:


> I have reluctantly decided to offer this boy for sale, he is a beautiful buck out of some of the most tried and true genetics that have been carefully crafted to produce this handsome fellow. He is ready to work for you this fall. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001671190 His page on our website http://udderlysoutherndairygoats.weebly.com/udderly-southerns-van-helsing.html First time showing he took CH and won the champion challengers http://www.georgiagoat.com/results/2014 Monroe Show results.pdf His Dam is Grace Point Cherry Kiss 89 EEVV Grandam Pleasant Cherry Cuddler 90VEEE Will consider cash off for the following, anyone who participates in ADGA performance programs, (-$50) or some one who is already doing AI and I can get some straws back (-$100). Otherwise price is firm. May trade for 30 06 if you dont know what that is dont worry about it. I was told by the appraiser to hang onto him but by the end of the season I will have to sell all my bucks.


What are you asking? He is just stunning... I shouldn't even be looking, but holy moly he would be perfect for my ladies...


----------



## Cannon_Farms

$400 with possible discounts. His dam is Cherry Kiss and her dam is Cherry Cuddler. On his sires side is Kismet, Copper Hill ect. Hes a very nicely bred boy thats why I am offering such a discount if I can get some semen back.


----------



## Donna1982

Cannon_Farms said:


> $400 with possible discounts. His dam is Cherry Kiss and her dam is Cherry Cuddler. On his sires side is Kismet, Copper Hill ect. Hes a very nicely bred boy thats why I am offering such a discount if I can get some semen back.


I guess it's a good thing you live so far away and I have no idea how to ship such a large buck here. Mom would die if she had him but we honestly don't need a buck yet since our girls are even born yet. but wow how we love to take him in the ring.


----------



## brettz

Nigerian Dwarf doeling born 03-15-14. Will be registered with the ADGA prior to sale. She carries proven dairy genetics. Dam is a Mystic Acres Snapdragon granddaughter. Sire's dam is MCH-GCH Piddlin Acres PM Sunflower 1*M. Her pedigree can be viewed here: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001577682&DamNum=D001527109. Selling for $200 as we are a new herd and this doeling is a bit skittish although her sister was as well and now she is the first to greet you at the fence. Will sell as a package with her dam for $350 for the pair. Dam is currently lactating but I am not milking her. May consider selling her sister as well but currently planning on retaining her. An approved home is a must for any of these girls. 10% discount for 4-H/show, or HST homes. Please feel free to contact me with any questions or to set up a time to meet the goats. email @ [email protected] or call at (503)960-4080


----------



## Donna1982

Donna1982 said:


> Since I do not see where to edit my post I hope its okay doing it this way. The girl has a sale pending on her. So we only have 3 males left.


We only have to males left out of the first LGD litter. We are asking 175.00 for them and can ship for 110.00 to most of the states. Actually have a puppy leaving for New York this weekend (so excited). 

They are 11 weeks old and have been raised with goat, chickens, and farm cats from the get go. 

1/2 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Kangal and 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd.


----------



## brettz

We are entering our first official breeding season as our own goat herd and will have a couple goats for sale this fall to make space for the spring kids. We breed Nigerian Dwarf goats with a strong emphasis on productivity and correctness. Check out our website over the coming weeks for updates on goats for sale and planned breedings for 2015. 

www.facebook.com/wildinwildfarm


----------



## motdaugrnds

... I'm seeking full blood loarge goats, i.e. wanting a Saanen and a Toggenburg with genetics showing they will be good/quality milkers. Must come from disease-free (all 3 major ones) herd. Just PM me please. I live in southern part of Virginia.


----------



## Bluemax21

I have two black and white kids, a tan doeling, and an all black doe for sale. They are a little shy but it wouldn't take long for them to warm up to people, the all black doe is not very friendly so she would take a while to warm up. They have been wormed but they need a bolus. 
The buckling (Dallas) (soon to be wether) has a white strip on his side and has blue eyes, he is horned.














A doeling (Katy) has blue eyes, is horned.














Tan doeling (Hazel) blue eyes, horned.














All black doe (Bubbles) has one spot on her belly, she has blue eyes and is dehorned















The black and white kids are almost 3 months old, the tan one is 3 months old and the black doe is 2 or 3 years old


----------



## Tim D Pruitt

As a favor for a friend, I am looking for a used 4 gallon pasteurizer that is government approved for home use.
It must record the milk temp. and the outside temp around the milk. New ones are very expensive but I know there has to be some out in the goat world.


Tim D. Pruitt
Pruittville Nubians
701 Pruittville Dr. Haynesville, LA 71038
(318) 927-6283
http://www.pruittvillefarms.com 
Check out our video promo for our farm
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p5EZx24qoc[/ame]


----------



## Cyngbaeld

8 mnth doeling free to good home. Needs TLC. Herd tested clean. I'm in the middle of trying to finish our house before winter and no time to devote to coddling a goat, even such a sweetie as Genevieve. Near Ellsinore MO. PM your phone # and I'll call you.


----------



## Bluemax21

Looking for a lamancha doe, doesn't have to be registered, would like it to be a year or older, looking to breed this fall, thank you


----------



## sammyd

Have 2 alpine yearlings and 2 saanens from the spring that need a man in their life.
Would prefer something dairy and ready to breed.
I'm in central WI but will travel a bit if the price is right.


----------



## SJSFarm

Last MiniMancha buck-8 months now- free! 

He's the dark brown one in the third pic at the top of the page. 

Herd is clear CAE/Johnes, and never any CL. Can be registered if you want.


----------



## Issy_foxx

I see that this post is older, but just wanted to say hello to a local. I live in Skagit County.


----------



## Mattie420

ISO: 1-2 years old, child friendly, nubian/ saanan/ boar or any cross of those breeds, does/nannies. No more than $200 in the western NC area. I have a 9 month old nubian/ saanan cross buck that needs a mate, looking for a milker


----------



## Nubians

We are offering our Nubian herd sire for sale.
He is PB registered. Out of Saada, Thunder-ridge, Iron-Owl and Wildmntcountry lines. Good proven bloodlines and beautiful udders with milk! "The King-Tutt".
Very nice buck, tall, correct and deep with a wonderful temperamant.
He has been throwing beautiful babies!
We can deliver to Boise, Twin Falls and Burley, Idaho.
Message if interested.
Thanks!
Picture #1 Buck kid out of Tutt
Picture #2 Tutt's paternal sister "The Frosty Pearl" (milked out)
Picture #3 Tutt's full sister (Milked out)
Picture #4 Tutt's daughter
Picture #5 Tutt-Sorry he does not look very pretty right now. He is in full rut.


----------



## luckyinkentucky

*LOOKING FOR ALPINE SEMEN OR DRIVEWAY BREEDING* 
I have a registered Alpine doe (CAE negative) that I want to breed without spending a fortune to have straws shipped to me. I am located in Western Kentucky and would be willing to drive to pick up straws or for breeding purposes. Kentucky, SE Missouri, S Illinois, W Tennessee, or S Indiana are all possible. I would like to breed her to a registered Alpine, American is fine, as she is American.


----------



## Bluemax21

Looking for a boer or Nubian wether or it can be crossed. I would like to have another wether around and since the ones I have now are quite large, I'd like a big wether. Thanks


----------



## Pony

Tim D Pruitt said:


> As a favor for a friend, I am looking for a used 4 gallon pasteurizer that is government approved for home use.
> It must record the milk temp. and the outside temp around the milk. New ones are very expensive but I know there has to be some out in the goat world.
> 
> 
> Tim D. Pruitt
> Pruittville Nubians
> 701 Pruittville Dr. Haynesville, LA 71038
> (318) 927-6283
> http://www.pruittvillefarms.com
> Check out our video promo for our farm
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p5EZx24qoc


Just watched your video. NICE looking does! I love belted, traditional Nubians.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

Updated pricing list for 2015 kids!

The breeding/price page is here -> http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/2015-breeding-list-sales . 

Take reservations now!

Justine


----------



## Blue Run Farm

I have not been on here in what feels like forever, because I took a year off of milking so didn't breed my girls last year. But my vet was out last week, saw my Alpine yearlings, and mentioned that it would be a shame not to breed them. They are well bred and lovely girls. That reminded me that I am running out of time to breed them for next year, I have been so busy that time got away from me! I sold these girls' mother last year and her new owners tell me she is their best milker and milked through last winter 

I am looking for an Alpine buck in the PA/MD/VA area to breed two yearling does. Must be registered and have good conformation. Please let me know if you have anything and cost. Hoping to pay a stud fee, but would consider buying a buck to use and reselling him.

Thank you!


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Too bad you don't live closer...I have a nice one I'd let ya use.


----------



## Goatkid51

I have three weaned boer bucklings available, approx 6 months old. They are very high percentage crosses with complete records available. Wonderfully tame and friendly, but also respectful and quiet--they like people, but will not climb all over them! Will make exceptionally easy to handle bucks. Please visit my website for more details. I will also be having a new batch of kids beginning Christmas...

https://sites.google.com/site/goatfarm101/


----------



## Jlynnp

I am located in Middle TN and am looking for a Nubian Buck and a Nigerian Buck. Please send me a PM if you have something available.


----------



## Nubians

We have a small Nubian herd for sale. It consists of 2 does and 1 buck. Available individually or as a herd.
Doe #1 PB ADGA registered- Wildmntcountry Golden Honey- Beautiful doe, pretty breed type and nice udder. She had triplets this year. Bred to a very flashy PB ADGA Nubian buck (Polled Lines). His granddam is Top Ten #4 in the nation for milk production. She has a due date of April 16th. She is currently in milk. $350
Doe #2 Nubian-cannot be registered-Very nice, sweet doe, has a good udder. She throws beautiful babies (she had triplets this year). She is bred to a PB ADGA Nubian buck (Top Ten lines, Polled Lines) so her doe kids will be able to be registered. She has a due date of April 16th. She is currently milking. $200
Buck-Very nice roan buck. He is a yearling and is breeding does right now. His granddam was Top Ten #4 in the nation for milk production. His dam's ADGA # is 1328832. His Sire (Polled Buck) ADGA # is 1585475. This boy has good milk and Linear Appraisal lines in him. We were originally going to keep him as our herd sire but have decided to go with a more Alpine or Saanen herd. He is not currently registered but can be registered as a PB. $250 (He is not the buck the does are bred to) Check out these goats relatives at www.wildmntcountry.com
Herd package of $700.

Transportation is possible but it will be the responsibility of the buyer. Although we will try to help as much as possible


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Looking to buy a LaMancha buckling this coming season. Must be registered or registerable WITH papers. I will need to see the pedigree so I can be sure he is not too related and will want to see both parents. I am in south east Missouri. Might be able to swap a recorded grade doe for the buckling. 

I am not online much so if I'm slow to respond to a PM, just give me time, I will answer as soon as I am able. Thanks.


----------



## NewSalisburyIN

I live in southern Indiana. What i have to sell or trade: 2 dwarf nigerian bucks approximately 7 months old. They are very friendly and very healthy. I also have 1 Saanen doe approximately 18 months old. She is on the timid side but not aggressive in any way. What i would like to acquire: a dwarf nigerian buck and doe from different lines. I would prefer these to be younger than 2 years if at all possible. Please PM me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## BelleWithBoots

I am in ga, an hour south of atlanta, and am looking for a good family milker, preferably in milk or bred to kid soon. Open to most breeds as long as she is gentle with children and minis. Please let me know if anyone has one for sale in the area! thanks!


----------



## brettz

I have two nice dairy goats for sale. One is a four year old doe and the other is her nine month old doeling. ADGA registered (doeling pending). Cali, the doe, is a sweet goat, easy to handle and a strong producer. I did not milk her this past season but she raised two incredibly large and strong doelings and always seemed to have a full udder. Her doeling, Spice, is a substantive, very long girl. Her sire is a Piddlin Acres buck with strong milk genetics. I think she'll make a great 4H or show goat. Cali is $175 and Spice is $200. However, I'd love to see them go to a home together so will sell them for $350 together and will breed one of them (or both if you like) to our buck, free of charge. Our boy is Sans Gene K Heart of Oak. He is young but very impressive and our foundation buck for our breeding program. This is a great chance to get very nice genetics for an affordable price. Please check out our Facebook page to see photos of both goats, as well as Spice's sire, her sister that we are retaining, pedigrees and photos of Oak: 

www.facebook.com/wildinwildfarm


Feel free to contact me with any questions or to arrange to meet them: [email protected]

Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Doug Hodges

Looks like I'm going to have a few PB Nubian bucklings for sale this year. 


http://www.spottednubian.com/index.html


----------



## Doug Hodges

Offering Star. She is an easy keeper. She kidded December 8th and is coming into her milk. Producing over 1/2 gallon a day at present. Will continue to increase production. She's still fat after kidding. Beautiful coloring. Mountain Home AR $600






























http://www.spottednubian.com/index.html


----------



## Caprice Acres

Dec 2014


Early lactation (may?) 2014


Early lactation (may?) 2014


Disco, ~5 mon old, pre first rut. Sire to Patience's 2015 kids. 

Caprice Acres Patience - solid black ADGA registered French Alpine doe. adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001644333

I believe she earned her *M on milk test this year, awaiting her final test of the year for confirmation. She will have a shortened lactation as she currently is being dried to prepare her for her March duedate. She kidded out in May 2014 as an 11 month old doe, and was very immature for her first lactation and appraisal. Her lines are very milky and I think she'll reflect that much better for her more mature 2nd lactation. Currently being dried. Dam is SG Grace-Hill Magnolia 1*M who is very productive, easy kidder. Be sure to check out her production records on adgagenetics. Paternal granddam, not on test, also a high producer hitting 2gal/day.

Bred to half brother, Caprice Acres Disco Volante *B due March 14. (Confirmed via biotracking) Kids will be ADGA French alpines. Linebred on their dam, SG Grace-Hill Magnolia 1*M. Disco's sire is SGCH Sunshine Rehma Reprise ++*B.

Herd is tested CAE/Johnes neg yearly, CL abscess free herd for 12 years. Foundation herd all has multiple neg CL tests as well. Herd performs in DHIR/LA yearly. We do not show, and our selection is mostly production and function based. I would be willing to discount price slightly for herds on DHIR/LA. 

Asking 250.00 - Open to offers - no trades - the only reason we are selling is to keep numbers down.

Two clipped pictures are from early lactation, and fuzzy hay bale picture was just a couple weeks ago. Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I do not often have help taking pictures. 

For more information, please visit my website (www.capriceacres.webs.com) or feel free to email.


----------



## Caprice Acres

Patience (my post above) Is SOLD.


----------



## Doug Hodges

Troubador has thrown spots and belts. I have everything listed on my Facebook page. The link is on my website. Pictured is Troubador. I also have 2 Goldthwaite Bucks left. 







































http://www.spottednubian.com/index.html


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

We are 8 1/2 weeks out from kidding here at Goldenwood Farm! Purebred and American LaManchas will be available as well as some 1st Gen Mini LaManchas.

For the month of January all deposits before the 31st will be a 10% discount on their kids. Check out my webpage here -> http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/2015-breeding-list-sales for more information, also check out my facebook page at www.facebook.com/gwlamanchas .

I have Fir Meadows in my lines, Lucky*Star's some Tempo thrown in there as well. I am expecting some very nice kids to be hitting the ground starting March 4th-5th. I added a few photos of some of the does and of one of the bucks I used. More photos can be found on my Facebook page and on my website.

Justine


----------



## wintrrwolf

Don't have really good pics at the moment of the 4 boys, just seeing if there would be any interest. I have for sale 4 nubian bucklings.
ADGA
Sire: Monkey ADGA # N1672543
Dame: Pawnee ADGA # N1573142 (Buckling black and tan) Dame: Faline ADGA # N1625084 (Buckling red brown)


----------



## wintrrwolf

2 bottle bucklings 
Sire: Monkey ADGA # N1672543
dame: Nibbler ADGA # N1625085


----------



## motdaugrnds

Lookiing for a Saanen "doe" as well as a Toggenburg "doe". Will be wanting to purchase them later this year after cold weather. I'd like them to be between 3 months and 2 yrs old with good (at least a gallon daily) milking dams and proven (for milk production) sire.

Am also looking for a Boer "buckling". Must be very young, had first milk from its dam and still young enough to be bottle fed. 

PM if you have (or know of) anything.


----------



## Goatkid51

Lots of gorgeous babies on here, congrats to everyone! I have two weaned boer boys left, approx 6 months old, ready for breeding. I also now have 4 gorgeous little bucklings, 4h quality and breedsire quality, as well as three bred does for sale, all boer. I also am selling my registered myotonic buck, so that I can get some does out of his line. All are listed on my website with prices, thanks.

https://sites.google.com/site/goatfarm101/


----------



## mboman21

10 month old Nubian purebred doe non registered due to small size. Great milking lines from Marmalade Hollow. Located South Central Kansas $100


----------



## Wonderland

Two bottle raised bucks, Tiramar BZ Rooster Cogburn (light chamoise) and Tiramar BZ Tom Chaney (dark chamoise), will be available soon and can be reserved now. Will be AGS/ADGA registered, born 1/13/2015.
&#65279;
&#65279;Sire: Parham Farms DT Bazinga! (Agape Oaks GHIR Dark Truffle *S x Agape Oaks CK Pizzazz *M *D AR)
Dam: Wonderland Clara's Coraline (Chinook Winds Jack's Beetlejuice x Goodwood KW Clara Bow)

$300/each or choose one as a buck and one as a wether for $350 total. Can be reserved with $100 deposit. Located in west TN; can meet or deliver reasonable distances for a small fee (or free, if you're really close). They can go to their new homes in just a couple of weeks if you're willing to bottle feed, or on March 13th if you prefer we wean them. 

These are really beautiful bucks, and I'd be keeping one myself if I weren't keeping their sister.

More info and pictures on my website: http://tiramarfarms.wix.com/nigeriandwarfgoats#!for-sale/ctqo


----------



## nativefilly

Any Lamancha dairy goat breeders in southwest Ohio?


----------



## kbwinter

Looking for a registered angora doe southern oregon area


----------



## Jamesconn

Lookin for a goat in western montana ready for the freezer, help would be appreciated as this will be the first time I've processed an animal.


----------



## Tango

Posted on Barter Board: Lamancha doe in milk in southwest Tennessee, near Savannah.


----------



## solbergfarm

Our kidding season is starting the first week of March. Please go to our website at www.solbergfarm.com for details. Great milking lines are available for home dairy or show. We are located near Athens, GA, and will consider meeting distance buyers halfway for ground transport.


----------



## Wonderland

I couldn't figure out how to edit this, so Tom Chaney is SOLD. Rooster is still available.



Wonderland said:


> Two bottle raised bucks, Tiramar BZ Rooster Cogburn (light chamoise) and Tiramar BZ Tom Chaney (dark chamoise), will be available soon and can be reserved now. Will be AGS/ADGA registered, born 1/13/2015.
> &#65279;
> &#65279;Sire: Parham Farms DT Bazinga! (Agape Oaks GHIR Dark Truffle *S x Agape Oaks CK Pizzazz *M *D AR)
> Dam: Wonderland Clara's Coraline (Chinook Winds Jack's Beetlejuice x Goodwood KW Clara Bow)
> 
> $300/each or choose one as a buck and one as a wether for $350 total. Can be reserved with $100 deposit. Located in west TN; can meet or deliver reasonable distances for a small fee (or free, if you're really close). They can go to their new homes in just a couple of weeks if you're willing to bottle feed, or on March 13th if you prefer we wean them.
> 
> These are really beautiful bucks, and I'd be keeping one myself if I weren't keeping their sister.
> 
> More info and pictures on my website: http://tiramarfarms.wix.com/nigeriandwarfgoats#!for-sale/ctqo


----------



## nehimama

For Sale in Willow Springs, MO (Powhatan, AR in March)
an F3 AML (American Miniature LaMancha) buckling, born Feb 22nd, mostly white with a few red spots, gopher ears and wattles. Dam is Nehi Minis AJ Enchante', black & white doe pictured below. Sire is Gogo's Roustabout, pictured below.This little guy, Nehi Minis Rou-Enc Frampton, is being dam-raised. A deposit will hold him for you 'til weaning. Nice mammary systems on both sides. My herd is CAE Negative, and I never take in any untested stock. Frampton's asking price is $325.00.




































Maternal grand dam's udder:









Paternal grand dam's udder:


----------



## jedoud

Seeking a Saanen Doe, either about to freshen or recently freshened, with good milk lines for farm doe. Will consider the kid too if it is very recent freshened.

We plan on adding two or three more does and a buck later, near fall, but would like to have a doe we could milk now if possible. We currently have Shetland Sheep and have had goats in the past, had to sell our herd when we moved last year, and now would like to rebuild our stock. We are not looking for very many, but would like quality doe with good production line.

Near upstate NY would be best, but would consider other areas, and should be able to arrange transport. Not in a hurry, just looking what is out there.

Thank you all.


----------



## Farmking

Looking for a goat for milking in southeastern Illinois. Anyone have or know of any. Thanks


----------



## ozark_jewels

I must cut down in the kid pen as more kids just hit the ground. I have a month old Purebred Lamancha buckling who is very growthy and thick. Disbudded, extremely healthy, never had a bad day. $55 without papers, $75 with papers. CAE and CL negative status guaranteed. Dam was a great milker, very productive, good udder. Sire is a proven udder and milk buck. Text or call for pedigree info. I weighed this boy today and he is just under 35 lbs. Born on January 26th, one of triplets. His brother that I still have also, weighs just under 40 lbs. Located near Mountain Grove, MO. Call or text. 417-349-2217 www.ozarkjewels.net


----------



## ozark_jewels

ozark_jewels said:


> I must cut down in the kid pen as more kids just hit the ground. I have a month old Purebred Lamancha buckling who is very growthy and thick. Disbudded, extremely healthy, never had a bad day. $55 without papers, $75 with papers. CAE and CL negative status guaranteed. Dam was a great milker, very productive, good udder. Sire is a proven udder and milk buck. Text or call for pedigree info. I weighed this boy today and he is just under 35 lbs. Born on January 26th, one of triplets. His brother that I still have also, weighs just under 40 lbs. Located near Mountain Grove, MO. Call or text. 417-349-2217 www.ozarkjewels.net


Boy is SOLD!


----------



## cybercat

I have two doe kids La Manchas registered for sale. Both are from real good milk lines. One is a well know homesteading goat line. Please check website link for pictures and pedigrees. Only the doelings are for sale. 
http://www.bluemoonvalley.com/bmv-la-mancha-goats


----------



## Growl

Proven purebred Alpine buck for sale. Going on four years old. From good dairy lines and throws big colorful kids. $300 or best offer. Hay trades accepted. Located in Mundelein, IL. Text 847-345-9727 if you have any questions.


----------



## RomeGrower

solbergfarm said:


> Our kidding season is starting the first week of March. Please go to our website at www.solbergfarm.com for details. Great milking lines are available for home dairy or show. We are located near Athens, GA, and will consider meeting distance buyers halfway for ground transport.


We are considering getting into milking goats in another year. I don't know what the best way to start is. We still have 3 children at home so would need a good amount of milk. We have 2 children who are just getting married and will be living in Athens. Maybe we can come by sometime when we visit them.


----------



## Rich Girl DC

Five and a half years ago, I adopted a special English Angora Mix from a lady whom I met on this site. 

The buck happened to have become an unforgettable rabbit in my life. I just wonder if anybody on here has a mix Angora or pure bred English Angora for adoption (I will pay fees). 

My buck had a pair of small wise black eyes. 
He was old and very docile. Coat does not have to be ideal. Old or rabbit with a bit of problem is ok, too.

Looking to meet another special rabbit on this site. 
Please let me know if you have one. 

He is on the right: Mixed Tort English Angora Buck. 

Thanks.


----------



## candnhomestead

Looking for a bred goat in northern California


----------



## Frosted Mini's

Rich Girl DC said:


> Five and a half years ago, I adopted a special English Angora Mix from a lady whom I met on this site.
> 
> The buck happened to have become an unforgettable rabbit in my life. I just wonder if anybody on here has a mix Angora or pure bred English Angora for adoption (I will pay fees).
> 
> My buck had a pair of small wise black eyes.
> He was old and very docile. Coat does not have to be ideal. Old or rabbit with a bit of problem is ok, too.
> 
> Looking to meet another special rabbit on this site.
> Please let me know if you have one.
> 
> He is on the right: Mixed Tort English Angora Buck.
> 
> Thanks.


I think there might be a rabbit section on the forum that would be more helpful for you in your search.


----------



## Frosted Mini's

I have the following for sale:

2-2015 Nigerian bucklings.
1-2015 Alpine buckling from an AI breeding.
1-2 year old polled Nigerian buck.
1-coming yearling alpine buck.
1-2 year old Nigerian doe in milk.

See my website sale page for more info- http://www.swfarm.net/For_Sale.html


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

1st Generation Mini LaMancha and Mini Nubian Bucklings for sale. MDGA registration pending. Ages range from almost 3 weeks down to 1 week. -CAE/CL clean herd-


*- Brown Roan Buckling - (dis-budded)*
_*Goldenwood ST August (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini LaMancha Buckling
Born : March 31st 2015
Price: $175 intact - $100 wethered

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/diva

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart_​*- Blonde Buckling - (dis-budded)*
_*Goldenwood ST Mr. Boots (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini LaMancha Buckling
Born : March 25th 2015
Price: $175 intact - $100 wethered

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/faline

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart_

​
*- Red w/broken white belt Buckling- (disbudded)*
_*Goldenwood ST Star Lord (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini LaMancha Buckling
Born : March 24th 2015
Price: $175 intact - $100 wethered

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/sarah

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart
_
​*-Chocolate Sungau w/partial white belt and frosted ears Buckling- (dis-budded)*
_*Goldenwood ST Theodore (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini Nubian Buckling
Born : March 28th 2015
Price: $175 intact - $100 wethered

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/ellie

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart_​I have udder photos of available for all the bucklings upon request. You can PM me here or email me at [email protected]m for more information on each kid.



Located in Canby, OR


Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

1st Generation Mini LaMancha Doe Kids for sale. MDGA registration pending. Ages range from almost 3 weeks down to 1 week. -CAE/CL clean herd-

*-Chocolate Roan Doe - (dis-budded)*_*Goldenwood ST Chocolate Eclair (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini LaMancha Doeling
Born : March 31st 2015
Price: $250

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/diva

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart_

​*- Blonde Doe - (dis-budded)*_*Goldenwood ST Surprise Me (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini LaMancha Doeling
Born : March 21st 2015
Price: $250

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/shortie

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart_
​*- Dark Chocolate Buckskin Doe - (dis-budded)*_*Goldenwood ST Lavender (registration pending)*
1st Gen Mini LaMancha Doeling (3/4 Nigerian Dwarf - 1/4 LaMancha)
Born : March 8th 2015
Price: $250

Dam information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/zoe-2

Sire Information and photos - http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/stuart_​I have udder photos of the dams available for all the doelings upon request. You can PM me here or email me at [email protected] for more information on each kid.

Located in Canby, OR


Justine


----------



## aoconnor1

I have three Pygoras that I will give away. Two are 2.5 month old bucklings, born February 9th, one of those two has blue eyes. The third is a little black doe born in late January, she has blue eyes as well. All three have horns, they were too old when I got them to dis-bud them. All are off the bottle and eat very well, they are in very good condition.

I am near Dallas/Fort Worth. I really like my little goats, but have discovered I am not in love with them and would like them to go to a home where they can be spoiled rotten! Or at least enjoyed more than I am enjoying them.

THEY ARE SOLD.


----------



## marusempai

Purebred Nubian buckling for sale, ADGA registerable. Sire M*L Legacy Spirit Sweet Sealey, dam Kismet Smooth Sundae 5*M. Tattooed and disbudded. Pretty boy and very friendly... follows me around like a puppy. $300, open to trades. More pictures available - PM me!


----------



## LomahAcres

I have a soldier mountain line Alpine buckling for sale soon - will update with pics or can send to you when he's ready to go in about 1 week. He's a bottle baby - pulled at birth raised CAE prevention - disbuded - just a week old now - so will hold for a bit more but will still be on the bottle when ready to go. His grandam is Pensive who held the 2012 record as #5 on ADGA's top ten list. both is parents sides are out of soldier mountain lines. He's very nice looking boy with lots of great potential - $250 located in South East Nebraska - please e-mail me if interesting or would like pics ets. 

[email protected]


----------



## goatadventure

TEXAS-ADGA Registerable Alpine Bucklings for Sale

Great bloodlines, amazing color, promising herd sires!
Available in Central Texas (in between Houston and Austin.)

Frankincense, Black Alpine Buckling
DOB: 4/16/15
Disbudded and will be tattooed before selling
Lots of Willow Run, Strawberry Fields, Redwood Hills in bloodlines
3 year old dam milks a gallon daily, beautiful udder! Promising for milk and show.
Pedigree
$300, Need to sell soon!

Fritz, Tri-colored Alpine Buckling
DOB: 5/12/15
Will be disbudded and tattooed before selling
Pedigree

First Pic: Frankincense at 3 1/2 weeks old
Second Pic: Frankincense's dam's udder at freshening
Third Pic: Fritz at 1 day old, side
Fourth Pic: Fritz at 1 day old, front

Check out my blog: thegreatgoatadventure.blogspot.com


----------



## sammyd

Getting out of the goats, selling off a bunch of stuff.
Have 5 goats to go. 2 big Alpine and 2 smaller Saanen does and 1 Nubian buck.
The 2 Alpines are in milk as is one of the Saanens. Just weaned their kids this week.
I have a double milking stand made by http://dansberg.com, a DeLaval bucket with lid and claw no pulsation though, a nice used cream separator and 2 sets of electric net fencing one I just bought 2 weeks ago and 1 is older and showing signs of use but it still keeps them in.
I would really like to sell it all as a package for $1500 and be done with it rather than mess around piece by piece.
Here are a few pics, I hope to have some better ones of the goats today.

The billy and the 2 Saanens http://sefsufficient.com/selling/billy2.JPG
The crew http://sefsufficient.com/selling/billy3.JPG
the girls http://sefsufficient.com/selling/goats1.JPG
the separator http://sefsufficient.com/selling/separator1.JPG
The claw is a Bou Matic cow claw that I had modified for goats http://sefsufficient.com/drill/newclaw.JPG new inflations and air tubes with less than 10 milkings on them

This is the bucket and claw http://sefsufficient.com/drill/milker2a.jpg
The double stand it is collapsible and we have a seat section for it as well http://sefsufficient.com/selling/stand1.JPG


----------



## A-K-A

ADGA Nubian Buck- born April 17th black with tan and Frost. Dehorned vaccinated weaned. Strong and friendly. Would deliver up to hour away at asking price $225 with registration. Pictures and phone at PM here
Central Alabama


----------



## luckyinkentucky

ISO- Alpine straws within driving distance ( a few hours) . I'm near Mayfield KY so I can cover W. Ky, S. Ill, W. Tn, and SEMO. I only have one Alpine so it's not practical to add buck for just her, so I just need to buy a cane or two of straws. If you have anything available let me know what you have and how much. Thank you!


----------



## Cannon_Farms

A buckling and doeling, would make an awesome pair to breed together these are the last of what we have to sale for the year at www.udderlysoutherndairygoats.weebly.com or find us on facebook at Udderly Southern dairy goats. 
Lines are Jacobs Pride, Hoanbu, Amberwood, Copper Hill, Pleasant-Places 
$400 each had planned on keeping both but life happens 
Between Athens and Conyers Ga can deliver within a 100 miles with compensation both are already registered.


----------



## Tango

LaBoer buckling. 5 months. Healthy, tame and friendly. White. Disbudded and vaccinated. Add substance to your dairy kids or excellent dairy genetics to your meat herd. $150 pm with email for photos and / or to ask questions. Located in Adamsville, Tennessee just 1 mile west of the Tennessee River. 1/2 north of Corinth MS and 1 hour west of Florence AL.


----------



## FarmFamily

Two young ADGA bucks born Feb 21 2015. Nice bloodlines. Gentle. Will make excellent herd sires. CAE and abscess free herd. Southeast oklahoma. Reduced to $100 each. Sold with application for registration. Picture is a few weeks old so they have grown since. Need to move them! Please message me for more information. Thank you.


----------



## lilredhen

In northern California, Sierra foothills. 4 month old male 100% Anatolian. His parents are excellent guards; we've had no losses since we've had them. Hoagie has been with goats since birth. He is doing really well with the goats and also knows a few basic commands. He is neutered and has had his first shots. I can provide more info/photos. $545.


----------



## KeepDiggingFarm

Where are you located ?


----------



## lilredhen

Tuolumne County. You can PM me if you are interested.


----------



## luckyinkentucky

ADGA Purebred Nubian Doe and Doeling

I've decided to reduce the herd a little so I've picked a few does to sell. This doe and her daughter are part of that group. The only reason I chose her is that she is the smallest doe that I have and we really like large goats. Thats it. She's a good girl, this year she was a first freshener and kidded unassisted and raised her kids like a champ. She kidded with twins, 1 boy, 1 girl. I've never had any medical issues with her, never had to give antibiotics or anything. CAE negative. $350 each. I'm located in Western Kentucky.


The doeling is out of sire N1606965. Very nice bloodlines, his sire is Kastdemur's Ain't He Amazin'. 

Doe-N1671210


----------



## coso

COSO Farms is needing to downsize the herd before breeding season this fall. Therefore we are offering for sale. 

COSO Farms Ditzs Dolly - $300.00
ADGA: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001605248

Three Year Old LaMancha Experimental Doe.










*COSO FARMS JHD DAISY - L001678549 (PB Doe) $275.00*
*ADGA: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001678549*

*







Year and a half year old First Freshener. *



*CAPRIKEO JHD NATALIE - L001678567 (PB Doe) $300.00*
*ADGA: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001678567*

*







Year and a half old First Freshener. 
*


*CAE Free*
*Abscess Free.*


*Call us at 417-778-6592 for more info. 
*


----------



## coso

Daisy is SOLD !! Dolly is sold


----------



## pearsjd

Too many bucks so we've decided to part with Alexander. Born 7/22/15.

Rosefell Farms Alexander $250.00

Sire Liberty Ridge Salvation
Dam Raven's Haven Clementine

CAE neg

He's going to be a big boy.


----------



## coso

All Are SOLD!


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

Seriously seeking a small starter herd for our homestead. Do not have to be registered, but we do want disease free goats, please. Looking for 2-3 does and unrelated buck. We are in SE Oklahoma (LeFlore Co.), but will travel some distance for the right deal.


----------



## FarmFamily

Ravenhawk... We are also in se ok and I have two very well bred healthy young bucks. Can be reg. I'm asking $150 each for them. I have an older doeling i may also sell. The bucks are old enough to start breeding. Doelung may be at the end of breeding season. We are also selling a flock of hair sheep.


----------



## FarmFamily

Ravenhawk...I hit a free wrong buttons. That would be *doeling


----------



## FarmFamily

*few! Geez!!! Ha!


----------



## FarmFamily

I messaged you our contact info.


----------



## Caprice Acres

Caprice Acres Disco Volante AI *B
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001669790









May 2015, not clipped or posed (Yes, he is UTD on copper.  )









8/10/14

Sorry I don't have UTD pictures. I don't have anybody to help me. 

Purebred french alpine
cou clair (lavender)
disbudded
Herd yearly CAE/Johnes neg, abscess free, strict biosecurity protocols
(will be doing the yearly retest soon!)

Calm, easy to handle, proven. 

Disco is a result of a 2014 AI breeding that resulted in 2D1B. Disco was the pick of the group, and is what I wanted from that breeding. I did retain one of his sisters, Caprice Acres Elise. 

SG Grace-Hill Magnolia 1*M (dam) is very high producing, last lactation (2014) she produced 3560lbs. She easily hits over 2gal/day, and last lactation had a high barberpole load early (lost condition but caught it before she had too much trouble) and still managed that lactation.

Sire is SGCH Sunshine Rehma Reprise +*B. Pos PTA's milk, fat, and prot. Dam, Sunshine Clare Rehma 5-03 EEEE93. Here is his biogenics write up: http://www.biogenicsltd.com/a110.html

Only selling because I will be having him collected in November, and I hope to keep some AI kids (including bucklings) out of my already confirmed breedings this spring. 

He'd be ready to go after his yearly disease tests come back clean, and after he is collected Nov 7th. 

Info/pictures of Dam, info on sire (reference bucks) and more info on Disco found on my website:

www.capriceacres.webs.com

Asking 400.00. Willing to take it down to 300.00 for a herd that is on DHIR/Linear appraisal.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Ok so I'm new here and this is my first time actually posting about goats for sale. Please bare with me.  my husband and I have Boer,Pygmy / Alpine cross goats. All four does are pregnant. One is any time now!!! Cmon kids!!! Anywho,they're all current on all shots. CDT and deworming. Also are very healthy and friendly. We are new to selling goats so our prices are:$100 for a doe. Weaned,de wormed and vaccinated. And $85 for a buck. Same. They are not registered. (If anyone has any information on something important that I'm missing please don't hesitate to inform me) . I'll try to post pictures! 

God bless,Glory


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

ozark_jewels said:


> I have one female Pyr pup still available. This will be Jills last pup available as I have made the decision to stop breeding for now and get Jill fixed. She had a tough time with this litter and I simply do not have the time to handle LGD litters with the extra projects added this past year. Maybe further down the road if things slow down.
> She is UTD on shots and worming. Accustomed to living with goats, cows, cats and other dogs. She is good with children but shy until she gets to know them.
> You can see her parents on my website. I do not have UTD pictures of her but here she is about 1-2 months ago with her siblings(two of whom I am keeping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here, they are not a menace to cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located between Mountain View and Willow Springs, MO. Price is $100 firm.



Aren't they beautiful. You'll have to forgive me as I'm not too knowledgeable in the abbreviated area with dogs! What kind are they?


----------



## SJSFarm

Mini LaMancha buck (Albus Dumbledore)

He's an f1 50/50

his sire is Dreahook P Showbiz registration number D-54440H (AGS registry) 
Dam- Flowerhill QR Chocolate Viper registration number L1328885 (ADGA registry)

PM me with questions or if wanted 
Is rather see him go for breeding over meat
Price flexible


----------



## nancylee

Hi all,
I'm looking for some Angora Goats to start a small herd. I live way upstate NY, past Lake George, so it's cold here!! They will, of course, have shelter and plenty of room to roam. Message me if you have any within a reasonable distance?? (a couple to three hours, thanks!!) 
Nancy


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

I'm currently in west central Kansas, can drive as far as Tulsa, or Springfield (or even into Colorado or Nebraska). Prefer Sables if at all possible. Looking for doelings since adult does will probably be impossible to find or out of my price range. If anybody here has any, or knows of any, please pm me. Would also be interested in Saanen/Nubian crosses.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

We currently have 6 doelings. They are not registered as they're not show goats. They're Boer-Pygmy/Alpine cross. They're beautiful and they're healthy. They will be weaned and ready to be taken from their mothers in about a month. They will be vaccinated against CDT and dewormed. No eye cold,lids are very healthy pink color. We own the parents and they're also current on vaccines and dewormed. 

The doelings are $100 each. Cash only. We are located in north-central SC. Please pm me if interested and/or have any questions. Thank you. 

God bless,Glory
Ps....having trouble posting pictures. But can send to an email or a cell phone.


----------



## bigtreefarms

I listed one of my goats on a Facebook page and now someone wants to know what is my lowest? I am not sure what's fair. She is a spring 2013 bottle fed saanen/alpine cross that has never been bred. I asked $200 I am wondering in meat alone isn't she worth that much? She would be a great milk goat and is very large.


----------



## Muleman

Bigtree, Where are you located, if close enough I may be interested. BTW, yes, in my area anyway, she would bring that or close to it anyway. I am in Arkansas, You can PM me if you would like.


----------



## LomahAcres

We are reducing our herd :sob: I hate to do it but its needed  

I have listed 4 nubian does - all exposed for possible spring kiddings, 2 bucks and 2 wethers. For more details see my CL add

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/5425661663.html

We may also be selling 2 registered Nigerian Dwarf bucks soon as well. 

We are located in south east Nebraska - Near Lincoln. If interested please reach me by e-mail  as I dont get on the forms much lately. 

Thank you !


----------



## Ziptie

Wanted Nubian buck kid, registered,CL free farm etc.... Close to Eastern Iowa.

Would be willing to trade with one of our buck kids. We are looking for some new blood. Most of the does and buck we currently have come from the 6 M galaxy line so we don't want any animal with that lineage.


----------



## cowboy joe

Looking for a pair of Nigerian Dwarf doelings (or a doeling & a wether) within an hour's travel of Rochester NY. Thanks in advance!


----------



## loiscae

ISO mini or dwarf weaned male or female near College Station Texas


----------



## LomahAcres

Anyone want some pet wethers ? Ive been trying to find these guys a new home for too long  I really dont want to send them to the butcher as they were my sisters pets. I was managing the herd for my parents but have since moved to India and the herd is too big for my family to handle right now - so desperate to find them a home. I was asking $200 for the pair but make me an offer  

Boys info - Charlie - mini nubian first gen. Cookie - kinder 3rd or 4th gen ? No papers, Were raised CAE prevention - last CAE test negative 2012 (have not kept up with it in recent years but our herd is a closed herd). 4 & 5 years of age - disbudded - we dont handle regularly but they were bottle babies so they are very friendly boys. Would split up if you just want one. On free choice mineral and alfalfa - currently kept in with the milk does 

I also have a ADGA PB Nubian buck - $250 , ADGA PB Nigerian buck - $175, ADGA PB Nubian doe - $275, ADGA Grade Nubian doe - $275. Both does are dry and open. Would consider offers. Please email me - [email protected] - if you want more info or pics - can also be seen on our website - LomahAcres.com 

Located in is South East Nebraska - near Lincoln area. 

Thanks for looking !


----------



## StonePark

Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings For Sale
$300 each with tattooing, ADGA registration (that you need to transfer to
your name), CD&T and disbudded (unregistered and wethered is negotiable)...
will meet at the Colorado State line no additional fee with $300 purchase.
Herd tested negative in August for CAE and those over 18 mo tested negative
for Johnes. Heath certificate and additional testing at buyers expense. 
- Born 2/7 ready 4/7: brown eyed (with blue eyed sire) buckskin broken with
white; GCH 1*M LA-EEEE dam's dam, *B dam's sire, GCH 1*M sire's sire's dam,
sire's dam's sire *B 
- Born 2/9 ready 4/9: BLUE EYED buckskin white poll and tail; GCH 1*M
LA-EEEE dam's dam, *B dam's sire, GCH 1*M sire's sire's dam, sire's dam's
sire *B 
- Born 3/2 ready 5/2: brown eyed buckskin broken with white; dam's
sire *B, sire's dam LA V+V+, sire's grandsire LA EEE, *B 
- Born 3/2 ready 5/2: brown eyed buckskin white poll; dam's sire *B, sire's
dam LA V+V+, sire's grandsire LA EEE, *B 
Full pedigrees available and pictures available on request. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## natybear

I am looking for an Udderly EZ milking system for goats (not cows or horses) that includes the motor, not just the hand pump. They are $559 online, I'm hoping for a used one around $300 +s/h.

If yours didn't work out for you but is still in good condition, let me know!


----------



## Dorioakes

Mount Vernon Ky Baby ADGA Lamancha Goats starter herd $1000.00
Many colors for sale 3 Females and a Buck who is distant enough so that he can be used in your line breeding program.


----------



## bigsmooth

ISO a registered Nubian Doe or registered LaMancha Doe in Michigan. 

Shoot me a PM

Thanks


----------



## SJSFarm

I have several Mini LaMancha doelings and bucklings available.
All tested herd- clean of CAE, CL, and Johnes
F1's are 75% and F2's are 50/50
Boys are $75, girls $125 
With reg, $100/150


----------



## Caprice Acres

Twins born 3/8/16. AI breeding. Big firstborn is a broken sundgau buck, second is dark cham, black leg stripe, and sundgau markings (leg stripes, white belly, face stripes). 











Dam, in labor 2016









Milked out, FF, 2015









Dry, Nov 2015

DAM: Caprice Acres Elise - French - is also an AI baby. She is sired by Elite sire, SG Sunshine Rehma Reprise ++*B and out of my recently deceased SG Grace-Hill Magnolia 1*M whose final lactation was 3560lbs. Elise is doing much better this year as a 2nd fresh with a gorgeous udder. Production still increasing but as of last week she was producing 6-7lbs per day at just a few *days* fresh. 

Elise's 'goat lookup' ped: 


SIRE: Tempo Aquila Danziger *B - American - Owned by Sunrise Farm in NC. 2013 spotlight sale buck, has some of Tempo's best Alpines in his pedigree which is why I chose to use him. http://www.ruhigestelle.com/Danziger.pdf

Danz 'goat lookup' ped: 


I'm desperate to keep this stunning and high potential doeling but really cannot because I am a full time veterinary student and must keep the herd small while in school. My father is kind enough to do the chores for me. I'm already keeping 2 adults and 2 doelings born in February, so she MUST go.

Planned ped:
http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001636263&DamNum=A001669791

Currently the buckling is herdsire potential but am in need of a buckling/wether to raise with my new herdsire so he will not be available until later. He will escape the little green band if his dam continues to perform so well.  

I am an ADGA plus participant, so our goats are LA'd yearly and on DHIR. (LA was skipped last year due to host herd having life circumstances get in the way - but we're all set for this year!  )

Sire is DNA'd, dam will be soon. 

My herd is CL abscess free with strict biosecurity - see my website biosecurity page for more information. 

Yearly ELISA test results for CAE/Johnes, neg. Copy of neg results available online on my website Biosecurity page.

Kids will be registered Americans and I can directly register and transfer them at time of sale or deposit. They are not available for less 'without papers'. 

They are raised on HT colostrum and pasteurized milk, pulled at birth. 

They are already tattooed and disbudded.

At this point price is 350.00 firm. Taking names for interest in the buckling only. I don't think you could find these genetics for less than half that in other herds, but I'm just a little guy with an unknown herd. ; )


----------



## LomahAcres

Archi is a first gen mini nubian buck - born May 2015 - so almost 1 year old. He has some awesome linage on his dams side and would make a great herd sire for someone. His dams linage includes Lonesome-Doe, Lynnhaven, Saada, Blissberry, and Kastdemur. His dam (ADGA PB nubian) peaked at just over 8lbs (1 gallon) a day as a first freshener. Sire is PB Nigieran dwarf buck with AGS. Archi can be registered with MDGA, and will come with copies of his parents paperwork. We planed to retain him in our herd but too many goats and doing cutbacks so he is going for $200 - or may consider offers. He was pulled at birth and raised on CAE prevention, disbudded. Located about 20-30 minutes west of Lincoln, NE. Feel free to e-mail with any questions.


----------



## LomahAcres

Kidding season is here ! 

ADGA PB Nubian Doe kid - This little girl was born on March 18th and will be ready to go a new home by the weekend. Bottle baby on milk, pulled at birth and raised on CAE prevention, disbuded and comes with registration application with ADGA. Some really nice milk lineage in her background - her dam's linage includes Lonesome Doe, Lynnhaven, Saada, Kastdemur and Blissberry. Sire is from Ozark Jewel's lineage. 

See ADGA website on papers - 

Dam -

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001661263

Sire - 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001515945

Dam peaked at just over 8lbs as a first freshener, Sire's dam was also an over a gallon a day producer so some nice lineage and great potential. 

Asking $250 - Do have some wether kids to throw in if you need a pal for her at $40 each. She is a bottle baby on milk and will need to be kept on milk for at least a few months yet. 

Located in Milford - about 20-30 minutes west of Lincoln, Nebraska. Please e-mail with any questions - [email protected]
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jlynnp

LomahAcres said:


> Kidding season is here !
> 
> ADGA PB Nubian Doe kid - This little girl was born on March 18th and will be ready to go a new home by the weekend. Bottle baby on milk, pulled at birth and raised on CAE prevention, disbuded and comes with registration application with ADGA. Some really nice milk lineage in her background - her dam's linage includes Lonesome Doe, Lynnhaven, Saada, Kastdemur and Blissberry. Sire is from Ozark Jewel's lineage.
> 
> See ADGA website on papers -
> 
> Dam -
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001661263
> 
> Sire -
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001515945
> 
> Dam peaked at just over 8lbs as a first freshener, Sire's dam was also an over a gallon a day producer so some nice lineage and great potential.
> 
> Asking $250 - Do have some wether kids to throw in if you need a pal for her at $40 each. She is a bottle baby on milk and will need to be kept on milk for at least a few months yet.
> 
> Located in Milford - about 20-30 minutes west of Lincoln, Nebraska. Please e-mail with any questions - [email protected]
> Thanks for looking.


I wish I was closer.


----------



## marusempai

Two Purebred Nubian bucklings, littermates. I was going to keep one but things came up and now I need to part with both. :stars: Dam Kismet Smooth Sundae 5*M - this is my *favorite* doe, milks a gallon and a half a day, never has fewer than triplets, wonderful temperament. This was a triplet litter - we're keeping the doe kid at least.  Sire Kismet Mr Kadbury - LOVE this buck, great milking and show lines, his daughters are *gorgeous.* Disbudded, tattooed, come with ADGA registration application. $300 each. Better pictures hopefully available soon, they keep trying to eat the camera.


----------



## marusempai

Black roan buck kid SOLD. Blue roan still available.


----------



## StonePark

Blue Eyed, ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf buck for sale. Stone Park CB's Little Pip was born April 10, 2015, sired 11 kids this 2016 season, (8 with blue eyes, 6 doelings) $300. (Does not include transportation or health cert related costs). Lives in Colorado Springs, transportation to Torrington, WY available last weekend of May. Email [email protected] for more info.


----------



## marusempai

Saanen x Nubian cross weaned doe kid. Dam is ADGA registered American Saanen (http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001598610), sire is ADGA registered Purebred Nubian (http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001602301). These are great dairy lines on both sides - her dam milks over a gallon and a half per day, and her sire is from a "two gallon a day" line of goats. She will make a fabulous milker for somebody. Born March 3 of this year as one of twins, she's a big strapping girl and should be ready to breed this fall. Disbudded and tattooed, comes with application for ADGA registration as Experimental.


----------



## farmmaid

The kids are ready for their new homes. 100% Nubian, not registered. Closed, tested herd. First picture is 2015 doeling, the second is 2016 doeling. The rest of the kid pictures are bucklings and the last is the dad to all.


----------



## OwlHillFarm

So I have this very handsome, now two weeks old, commercial (unregistered, from unregistered parents) Kiko buckling. He is beautifully built with a very sweet temperament and growing like a weed! Neither of his parents have needed deworming and both are very thrifty eaters. If someone is interested in him as a commercial buck, please let me know ASAP, otherwise he will meet Mr Green Band in a couple more weeks.

First pic should be him at two days with his momma. Second is him now at two weeks. Third is his daddy. All commercial Kikos. PM if interested.


----------



## LomahAcres

We have a Nigerian doe for sale that just kidded Thanksgiving day - sold with one doe kid on her - asking $250 for the pair

We also have 2 Alpine/Nubian/Nigie kids for sale - 7 months old and ready to go - $150 each. Nice milking lines.

You can see more about them and pictures on our website at - 

http://www.goatmilksoapshop.com/goats-for-sale/

CAE test negative herd wide 2016

For fastest response shoot me an email at - [email protected]

May be willing to drive out a little for gas cost. Located in south east Nebraska - Lincoln area. 

Thanks for looking !


----------



## wildwanderer

We lost my father before Christmas and we need to size down my mother's herd to join mine this new year. They have all come from a closed herd currently and we have not tested but came from CAE free herds. Currently I need to find a home for my two wether's (2years and 1year old) both friendly guys, my buck "Constantine" (he is the sweetest guy in the world but the father of my mother's milkers who we want to keep) at 5 years old is a well behaved gentleman with his girls and me(of course except in rut, then he is a stinky goat). We have a young wether and two doelings (not yet a year old) that will be looking for their new place soon as well. If anyone is interested or might be in the next few months please PM or email me at [email protected].

Thanks everyone - Thea


----------



## LomahAcres

We have for sale 2 dairy does - both were exposed to a buck and most likely bred. 

First doe - Eep - she is the black doe. Registered with ADGA as grade nubian - Almost 2 years old - this will be her second freshening. First freshening she did peak a little low at 5lbs but she did hold it steady for a good long while. She is a little small for her age and was exposed to our mini nubian buck. She should kid sometime between April 26th and May 24th. 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001764883

Second doe - Libby - brown doe. Alpine Nubian cross. She is not registered but both of her parents were. 

Her dam is grade Nubian - 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001430719

And her sire is American Alpine - 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001661267

Her sire's dam was actually on ADGAs top ten list for 2012.

Libby is almost 2 years old - She is exposed to our PB Nubian buck Brock (so her kids could be registered as grade nubian or experimental). This will be her second kidding. As a first freshener she peaked at 10lbs a day (wow), she did drop sooner so not sure she will be a lengthy milker like Eep. She should kid sometime between May 22nd and June 19th.

Both of these does were bottle babies - disbudded - and our whole herd CAE test negative 2016. They are both sweet and friendly - used to being milked by hand. Great for first time goat owners looking to get started. udder pictures are from this past summer when the girls were in milk, they are both currently dry.

Breedings are not confirmed, but most likely. If you wanted a preg test we would hold them until able and test - but this would cost a non-refundable $50 fee. 

Would love to see them go together - $550 for the pair now, or if we still have in March we will preg test them and price goes up to $600 if confirmed bred. 

Located in South East Nebraska - Lincoln area. Would be will to drive out a little for gas price. 

You can see pictures of the girls on our website - 

http://www.goatmilksoapshop.com/goats-for-sale/

If you are interested or have any questions - please shoot me an email - [email protected] - I don't always get on the boards. Mention that you saw the post on HST so you will get the $550 price and not the $600 that is on our website


----------



## OwlHillFarm

One of this year's doe kids is for sale. She is currently a bouncing, happy, friendly 2 week old doeling with gorgeous cream colored fur and a clean 2x2 teat structure. Her sire is QRR Fred, a 100% New Zealand Kiko and her dam is a commercial Kiko/Boer cross (which is where the 2nd pair of teats comes from- it's common in Boers). Both parents are healthy and thriving on good pasture. I've already kept her yearling sister from the previous season and will be keeping her twin sister from this season. I'm very happy with this doe's daughters. They are just plain *pretty* goats with good, friendly dispositions and overall fantastic health. $200 OBO. Asking for $50 now to hold her until she is weaned. Comments will not be construed as serious offers. Message the page for information or to make an offer. I'll have pictures up as soon as I get the camera working...


----------



## Caprice Acres

Brooklyn, MI. 

(1) Purebred French doe in milk - 350.00, (1) American doeling 300.00, (3) American bucklings 200.00, (1) American wether 25.00. 

LOTS of pictures and information on my website. http://capriceacres.webs.com/forsaleandbreedingchart.htm

Bucklings discounted because this is a ‘buck year!’ I strive for well bred animals for production first, though I bring in a lot of successful show lines and high quality genetics using AI. I am an ADGA plus herd (DHIR, Linear appraisal), CAE/Johnes negative herd. CL free herd. All goats are disbudded and tattooed and will come with registration paperwork in hand at pickup or registration application if it is a kid. (Can register kids too, but usually offer registration application option as many people prefer to name their own kids.  

Please also see doe/buck/reference pages on my website for more pictures and information on relatives! 

http://capriceacres.webs.com/forsaleandbreedingchart.htm

DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE TO 4H HERDS, AS WELL AS HERDS THAT PARTICIPATE IN DHIR/LA!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

For Sale in south west IL-$100

Goat Stand. It's made of pig iron and pretty heavy. It has a built in for her food and a ramp in back for her to get on it easier. It also has a chain so you can hook her to the stand. I'm a plus sized woman who was milking a Saanen and there was plenty of room for both of us. 

I'm located between Springfield, IL and St. Louis, MO.


----------



## GoatGirl123

I have two Nigerian Dwarf bucks from great milking lines for sale because we're downsizing our herd and not breeding anymore. One is polled and has blue eyes; he was born in June 2013, we haven't bred him yet but his mom always has great kids and lots of milk. The other is a proven sire, always throws great kids; he was born in May 2012, and his kids are always great and have flashy colors. Contact if you're interested in either or both - we're in Washington County in Oregon. ETA: $150 each or $350 for both.


----------



## Kit_Ranch

Nubian buckling, born January 21st 2017. ADGA registerable (needs his tattoo, I don't have the equipment). $150. He is the lighter color one, other is his mom. He is NOT disbudded. Contact me at [email protected] for more details/pics. Located in North Mississippi


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

ADGA Nubian buckling. Born April 10, 2017. Selling as bottle baby for 125.00. 
Dam: Riverside Ranch ATL Chamomile 
Sire: Riverside Ranch AF Jedediah
Will be castrating in about a week if no one is interested


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

ADGA doeling born April 10, 2017. Selling as bottle baby for 200.00. 
Dam: Riverside Ranch ATL Chamomile
Sire: Riverside Ranch AF Jedediah 
Her dam is giving 2 1/2 qts. 2X a day! She comes from great milk genes.


----------



## ksm041268

I have nigerian dwarfs for sale one male castrated two years old moose! Three females two years old prima bambi and thumper all have kidded once just in april ! Three 9 months old lily tobi and frannie and then 5 girls all two weeks old! Not registered yet o


















































You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kiera

View attachment 60021
View attachment 60022

I have two La Mancha goats for sale. One doeling purebred La Mancha. She will make an excellent milker. She has been disbudded and dewormed twice. She is a couple months old and very friendly. Her mom was a great milker. I have one half Nubian and half La Mancha buckling. He has also been disbudded and dewormed. He is very friendly. He's also a couple months old. He is not wethered. My reason for selling is because I don't get to spend much time with them. The doeling is $200 and the buckling is $75. I'm located in Eldon, MO. 
Contact me at 573-480-7500.


----------



## Oregon1986

Have a Nubian buckling about 5 months old for sale,asking $100. Located in scio oregon


----------



## cc-rider

ksm041268 said:


> I have nigerian dwarfs for sale one male castrated two years old moose! Three females two years old prima bambi and thumper all have kidded once just in april ! Three 9 months old lily tobi and frannie and then 5 girls all two weeks old! Not registered yet o
> View attachment 59928
> View attachment 59929
> View attachment 59930
> View attachment 59931
> View attachment 59932
> View attachment 59933
> View attachment 59934
> 
> You can email me at [email protected]


Where are you located? That would be helpful.


----------



## Shrek&Donkey

RavenHawk Farms said:


> ADGA Nubian buckling. Born April 10, 2017. Selling as bottle baby for 125.00.
> Dam: Riverside Ranch ATL Chamomile
> Sire: Riverside Ranch AF Jedediah
> Will be castrating in about a week if no one is interested


He is very adorable. I am not in the market for another goat right now and Nubians aren't my usual choice, but he is very adorable!


----------



## greenTgoats

I have 2 MDGA registered Mini Alpine doelings and 2 American Alpine wethers. $350 per doeling, $125 per wether, discounts on multiples. 

Website:
greenthomestead.com

CL ads:
https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/6156708667.html
https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/6208544058.html

Located in Pinnacle, NC.


----------



## NataleeKW

ISO Angora goats for sale in Indiana.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

I have 5 bucklings for sale. If interested in details, please pm me. Thanks! 
God bless,Glory xo


----------



## [email protected]

with all of this livestock, you will need protection.
I have 10 LGD Maremma puppies for sale.
they will be ready to go to new homes by the end of July.
the father was started with goats and sheep.
the mother was started with an assortment of farm animals..
both are purebred.
I am in Wisconsin..


----------



## Kit_Ranch

I have two young bucks for sale-

He is an ADGA registerable Nubian buckling, born February 2017. He’s a nice boy, gets along with everything here but a bit shy, I believe because he was dame raised. I have debated on keeping him, because I love his parents, but I ended up buying another buckling instead. His sire throws nice healthy low birthweight kids that put weight on easily and are easy keepers. His dame gives great quality milk, a gallon to a gallon and a half, on pasture, per day. Asking $200.
I can deliver for a few.
We are in Calhoun City, MS

He has horns. Pics don’t do him justice. His underside is creamy white. 

Really a beautiful buckling, ready to make someone a great new herd sire for many years to come. 











Other is Registerable Nigerian Dwarf buck. He's a good boy, friendly with us and animals. We had gotten him thinking we were going to do the Dwarves, but we have decided they are too small for my bad back. He was born 9/26/16. I have his paperwork to register him. He has blue eyes
Asking $400


----------



## LastO

ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck For Sale. Has excellent bloodlines with Tx Twincreeks WDF Sarafina in his pedigree. Located in SE Oklahoma. 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001810295

FRONEBERGER HAPPY CAMPER - D001810295 (PB Buck)
DOB: 5/11/2016

SSSS : PECAN HOLLOW SFB CONSTANTINE
SSS : PECAN HOLLOW C TOTAL ECLIPSE
SSSD : DILL PICKLE LB CONSTANTINE
SS : TX TWINCREEKS E PORTOFINO
SSDS : PECANHOLLOW WILLY'SDANCE FEVER
SSD : TX TWINCREEKS WDF SARAFINA
SSDD : TWIN CREEKS BH MARIRI'S ZINNIA
S : THE LILLEBURKE MAXIMUS
SDSS : ROSASHARN SP MANUKA HONEY
SDS : KAAPIO ACRES MH BANKSIA ASHBYI
SDSD : KAAPIO ACRES SF TIGER LILLY
SD : FAIRLAND FARM WHIMSEY
SDDS : KAAPIO ACRES RB BIRRS THUNDER
SDD : HERITAGE PLACE T NESTLE QUIK
SDDD : KAAPIO ACRES V BABY PEBBLES
FRONEBERGER HAPPY CAMPER
DSSS : ROSASHARN SW SAPPORO
DSS : ROSASHARN SP MANUKA HONEY
DSSD : ROSASHARN'S BUCKWHEAT HONEY
DS : KAAPIO ACRES MH BANKSIA ASHBYI
DSDS : CAESAR'S VILLA FD SUGAR FOOT
DSD : KAAPIO ACRES SF TIGER LILLY
DSDD : LITTLE TOT'S ESTATE CALLILILY
D : FAIRLAND FARM WHIMSEY
DDSS :
DDS : KAAPIO ACRES RB BIRRS THUNDER
DDSD : WOODHAVEN FARMS MOON DANCER
DD : HERITAGE PLACE T NESTLE QUIK
DDDS :
DDD : KAAPIO ACRES V BABY PEBBLES
DDDD : LITTLE TOT'S ESTATE HOLLYBERRY


----------



## foxwoodrunfarm

*Goats for Sale*
*Here is a list of what we have available for sale as of 3/6/2018*

All of our goats are ADGA (American Dairy Goat Association) papered. You will receive their papers upon payment. We have a closed herd, and all of our goats are from proven heavy milkers. All are raised with other goats, other animals, and children.

*FOXWOOD RUN FARM LM (LITTLE MISS) BLISS:*
ADGA: A1917165 – D.O.B: 02/14/2018

Alpine doe. Very sweet and sassy. Dam is our best milker. Was born as a twin.

Sire: Alpine (Cupid: A1831955), Dam: Alpine (Sheri: A1523841). Available 5/1/2018. $250.00



















*FOXWOOD RUN FARM WYATT:*
ADGA: A1917164 – D.O.B: 02/14/2018

Alpine buckling. Very gentle and lovable. Mother is our best milker. Was born as a twin of LM Bliss.

Sire: Alpine (Cupid: A1831955), Dam: Alpine (Sheri: A1523841). Available 5/1/2018. $200.00












*FOXWOOD RUN FARM FIONA:*
ADGA: A1917872 – D.O.B: 02/14/2018

Alpine doeling. Very gentle and lovable.

Sire is Alpine (Cupid: A1831955), Dam is Alpine (Sweet Adelee A1661022). Available 5/1/2018. $250.00











*FOXWOOD RUN FARM VALENTINO:*
ADGA: E1916826- D.O.B: 02/14/2018

Alpine/Nubian buckling. Very gentle and lovable. Sire is Alpine (Cupid: A1831955), Dam is Nubian (Whisper: N1575366). Available 5/1/2018. $200.00














http://foxwoodrunfarm.com/goats-for-sale/


----------



## BlueRose

Have a 3 year old Nubian nanny with nanny kid at side. south central mo. $150 with kid.


----------



## JohnP

Meat goats wanted in Missouri. I'm not wanting a full herd of high maintenance boers but I may go with a boer buck and does from another breed like Kiko or Savanna. I would also be open to just Savanna or Kiko for both buck and doe and either a breeding pair or a buck and 2-3 does. I don't need these tomorrow or next month even. After I post this, I'll be going out to work some more on clearing the fence line for 12 acres. I'm almost done with clearing and then it's on to corner posts. Then getting and stretching 6 strands of electric high tensile wire, gates, a smaller pen for fence training and/or keeping a boer and housing for goats and LGDs. I'll be done before the ticks come out, that's for sure so basically in a couple of months, I'll be ready. I'm just posting now to see what's out there.


----------



## Aozora

ADGA registered Nubian doeling, born 3/19/18. She is tested CL/CAE free, vet records available upon request. She has excellent milking lines--both granddams milked 1700lbs+ with over 4% milk fat content. Mom was a first freshener, and she raised triplets while still giving me 2lbs a day. Sire: N1865086. Dam: N1770354

She has a long topline and gorgeous color--not many bay Nubians out there. She is milk stand trained and will pick up her feet for you. She's never given me a problem with hoof trimming, shots, or drenches. Personality-wise, she is a bit needy because she had to share attention as a triplet, and she will whine for attention. Genuine Nubian drama queen!

I would like $300 for her.


----------



## jerry arnold

Katgowen said:


> It looks fine to me; I don't see more than one page with two posts on it.
> 
> I am still looking for a Nubian buck to either buy or use just to breed to in case my doe is not pregnant and comes into heat. I am located near Macon, GA.


look up "wholesome roots" on Youtube...she might be able to help


----------



## mzgarden

4 registerable Am. Nubian doelings

- two born March 17 and ready to go May 26
Dam N001816104 https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001816104
Sire N001959799 https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001959799

- two born April 7, ready to go June 16
Dam N001678228 https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001678228
Sire N001959799 https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001959799

UTD on CD&T and raised on coccidia prevention, vet has disbudded.
All adult goats in herd (Does, Buck & wethers) are annually tested clean for CAE & CL via WADDL.

$250 each - discount offered if you buy more than one. We are East of Cincinnati, Ohio. PM me for additional info.

Pics in attached pdf file.


----------



## LomahAcres

Dairy herd for sale – we are having to sell our farm due to job loss L all our goats are looking for new homes ASAP! You can see the whole herd on our website at LomahAcres.com – check out the doe and buck pages for info and prices on them, and the for sale page for info and prices on kids and discount for pairs. We are located in south east Nebraska, Lincoln area. As I said, we need them re-homed ASAP so feel free to make offers – would love to see them go in pairs or groups – here are a few we have to offer – 


2 doeling (half sisters) out of 2 of our best 2-year-milking does, can be registered with MDGA as 1stgen Grade Mini-Nubian – big enough for Nov breedings this year, $350 for both together.


PB Nigerian dwarf buck bottle baby born in April – a new addition to our herd for dairy and breeding 1stgen mini’s - we paid $200 for him and really think he’s worth it. Asking $200


2ndGen Mini-Nubian buck BLUE EYES – another new addition – asking $175. 


2 Nubian cross does, registered with ADGA, in milk – asking $600 for the pair – both are 2-year-milking does. (Enolla & Mally) on the website. 


CAE test negative herd. Please feel free to e-mail me with any questions or interest – [email protected]


----------



## Outlaw9

Looking to buy a few goats in SwVA , East KY, East tn area. If anyone knows where to find some


----------



## Thistle Dew Homestead

F-5 mini nubian brothers
Looking for there own herd
With or without registration application 
DOB 3/15/20 Crescent oklahoma







View attachment 90222


----------



## mzgarden

*sold**

1 registerable AM Nubian buckling - born 12/9/2020, ready to go about Valentine's Day 2021. (edit - remainder of ad removed when sold)


----------



## Justaffagirl

I’m looking to sell this buckling he was born February 5th, 2019 his sell price is going for $540 dollars he’s got lots of muscle and he would be good use in ffa or breeding when he’s full grown


----------



## motdaugrnds

Will be wanting a "large type" Nubian (pure blood) buckling this year as my herd buck is over 14 yrs old. He needs to be bottle fed or people friendly and disbudded. I live on the east coast USA near Danville, VA Please PM me if you have one or know where I might get one. Thank you


----------



## Justaffagirl

So I’m looking for 2 Boer goats I’m in hewitt, texas we are willing to drive at least 2 hours if anyone is also willing to meet up I’m just looking so I can show two next year if not able to I will gladly go to auction and buy one we don’t mind two hours becuase we have to drive 2 hours to see our cattle at my grandmas anyway so yeah to the point if anyone is willing to give me two boer goat have to be at least 6 months old can’t be over 1 years old and have to be casturated thanks for your time!


----------



## thefarmgirl

Healthy Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Buckling For Sale!

Zorro was born June 16 and is a very playful goat! He has brown eyes and is horned but was disbudded by the vet. He will be a very good herd sire as he is already showing much interest in the females.

He can go now as a bottle baby or fully weaned August 16. Included are pictures of his dam and sire.Both sire and dam on site.$175 in cash or via PayPal. Can deliver for a fee or meet half way depending on where you live. Located in Neodesha KS

(Will take $150 if someone wants him for less)


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC

Hi everyone!
We are still very new to the forum so we apologize if his post is formatted wrong or in the wrong thread. 
We have a trio of Nubian cross goats for sale in Nottingham, NH. They are roughly 4.5 months old, disbudded, current on vaccinations, and very friendly. There is two wethers (Nubian/ Nubian and saanen/ Nubian) and a registered Saanen/ Nubian cross doeling.


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC

We have another goat that is available! 
Olive is a 2.5 Nubian cross doe. She is registered and was bred once but can't be bred again due to how skinny/ petite she is. She's disbudded, update on vaccinations/ de-worming, and is super friendly and relaxed. She is a chocolate brown color with a white patch on her side.


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC

Hey everyone,

We have 4 Nigerian Dwarfs for sale, 3 does and 1 buck. They can go together as a package deal or the 3 girls and the 1 buck. The buck has a purebred registration and the 3 does have paperwork currently being processed with ADGA. All have been tested for Car, CL, and Johnes and are negative. They are up to date on vaccinations and de-worming and are all super friendly, bottle raised goats. The does were also great moms. 

Notty (buck) 
Born: 4/11/2019
color: gold and white 
was bred in fall 2020

Juniper (black and white doe)
Born: 3/31/19
blue eyes, chamoisee with buckskin and excessive white
bred fall 2020 
gave birth to 2 kids 

Spice (mostly tan doe) 
born: 7/19/19
color: tan with some white 
bred fall 2020 
had 1 kid 

Ginger (tan and white doe)
Born: 7/19/19
color: tan with excessive white 
bred fall 2020 
had 2 kids


----------



## motdaugrnds

Come fall I will be looking for a couple of "yearlings" (even 2 yr olds would be ok) with proven milk genetics from a clean herd. I only want large Nubians.


----------



## Margarita's Love

*Margarita's Love Star ($450)**
3-month-old Doeling, ADGA Registration under review**, black with white markings, disbudded, waddles, and has polled genetics.

*Margarita's Love Storm ($400)**
3-month-old Buckling, ADGA Registration under review**, black with white markings, horns (possible scurs), waddles, and has polled genetics.

*Both kids come from a CAE negative Dam and are up to date with their CDT shots.*


Pictures can be found on our Instagram @Havana_the_goat
If interested please contact me (preferably through Instagram where I reply faster )
Located in Miami

**If interested in both, $750
*Prices are negotiable
**Paperwork has been submitted, waiting for the official approval*


----------



## ccvdsfhdh

That's exactly what I'm getting. It looks like the thread has many pages but this post is all I see.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I don’t understand.


----------



## atureangel

I am still looking for a Nubian buck to either buy or use just to breed to in case my doe is not pregnant and comes into heat. I am located near Macon, GA.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Atureangel, I have two bucklings I could part with; however, my old 1988 van will not make a trip to Georgia and from your home to mine (near Danville, VA) is a distance you may not want to travel. (Both bucklings still have their horns simply because I have planned on filling my freezer with them.)


----------



## Aozora

I have 3 ADGA Nubian does (2 with milk stars already) due in March, and I am taking reservations on kids! 

I am located in upstate SC, and I am willing to drive to meet someone in the following places: Columbia, SC; Asheville, NC; Charlotte, NC; TN and GA right across the border on the major interstates.

Information on my goats and on the availability of reservations is on my website: Snake & Egg Farm


----------

